# Habéis visto el IBEX35?: AGOSTO 2014: en agosto cotizará en máximos el hemoal +



## MarketMaker (31 Jul 2014)

Pues eso, que a ver si es un mes divertido. Playa, combinados, chatis o chatos, y pandoradas a norte y sur.


----------



## Gekko_ (31 Jul 2014)

Poleeeeeeeeeee


----------



## hombre-mosca (31 Jul 2014)

Poleeeeee, bueno prmera pagina. Y habierto por MM personalmente ...

Payo, pagate unas caipirinhas!!!


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

pillo sitio


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

pero esto que mielda es ? :8:

el titulo no es digno del hilo mitico copon :ouch:


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2014)

I was here.


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

subsubsubpoleeeeeee


----------



## peponnieto (31 Jul 2014)

Pillo sitio en hilo de parasitos ludopaticos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Jul 2014)

Ave MM, los apocalípticos te saludan.


----------



## Misterio (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## tarrito (31 Jul 2014)

noooooooo MM noooooooo 

¿todo verde a partir de ahora?
Ah!, que no ... que está "retirau"


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero esto que mielda es ? :8:
> 
> el titulo no es digno del hilo mitico copon :ouch:



He ecnontrado la explicación a tus aciertos jato:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Jul 2014)

parece que su medico le recomendo que se retire en la isla de molokai :rolleye:


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2014)

Pole de segunda...

vuelta del SP a los 70???


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues eso, que a ver si es un mes divertido. Playa, combinados, chatis o chatos, y pandoradas a norte y sur.


----------



## juanfer (31 Jul 2014)

Cuando este mes quiten las emisiones de la fed o la reduzcan los larguistas van a padecer.


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## vmmp29 (31 Jul 2014)

pillo sitio 
que alegría volver a postear con usted, ¿salió indenme de AMZN?


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

y un mes más, nadie sabe que coño va a pasar en los mercados.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

pillo sitio


----------



## Topongo (31 Jul 2014)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Enhorabuena, matilderos: Telefónica elimina el blindaje de Alierta a cambio de sumar 35 millones a su pensión

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 12:36 ----------

Un futuro desconcertante. Hay gurús que sostienen que las Bolsas han gastado todos los cartuchos?

Almuerzo con Ricardo C. analista amigo, ahora en la nómina de una importante gestora de fondos. Siempre ha sido un hombre simpático, con la sonrisa en la boca y alcista en Bolsa, por definición y ¿por obligación? "Vivimos momentos históricos, es cierto, pero, también, extravagantes en lo que respecta a las políticas económicas y monetarias, algo que no quieren reconocer los bancos centrales. Los bancos centrales se han metido en una ciénaga de la que no saben ¿no pueden? salir, porque han gastado mucha munición, muchos recursos que han ido a parar a manos de unos pocos. Lo de siempre. Los bancos centrales siguen creando burbujas, pero no lo quieren reconocer. Y ya sabes que las burbujas son burbujas, o mejor, tenemos conocimiento de que son burbujas cuando estallan. Los mercados de valores han sido los grandes beneficiados de esta política ultraagresiva, esa obsesión por darle a la manivela de la máquina de hacer billetes. Se ha producido, así, el divorcio, ya conocido en situaciones de precrisis anteriores, de mercados y vida económica", me dice.

"A medida que los mercados se han ido mostrando más complacientes con los estímulos directos de los bancos centrales, menores son los retornos venideros. O lo que es lo mismo, el futuro se muestra cada vez más crudo en términos bursátiles. Los mejores gurús consideran que ya se han gastado la mayor parte de los cartuchos y que apenas queda munición. Gurús que pronotican que para el S&P 500, el retorno anual real esperado próxima década es del 1,4%. O sea, miseria...", añade a la vez que me facilita el siguiente gráfico que muestra el retorno anual promedio de las bolsas de EE.UU., Reino Unido, Japón, Alemania y Francia desde 1955, cuando la valoración se encontraba cerca de las medias históricas (PER Shiller 16).

Vemos que en ese escenario el retorno real anual está cercano al 6%.

El ratio PER Shiller actual del S&P 500 es de 26,5, lo que en un supuesto de que en los próximos 10 años vuelva a la media, el retorno esperado real anual para los próximos 10 años será del 1,4%. Con una inflación del 2%, el retorno esperado será del 3,4%. Así lo creen los analistas de Philosophical Economics, que añaden que el coeficiente de correlación entre los retornos esperados por este método y los resultados reales es del 0,92 (1x es correlación perfecta).







---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 12:39 ----------

nota: denle estrellas, para encontralo de una mirada


----------



## plusvis (31 Jul 2014)

Pillo simio en el hilo del penúltimo mes antes del guano final.


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El Bestinver Bolsa y el Bestinfond acumulan en el primer semestre de 2014 un 10,9% y 7%, respectivamente. Los valores que mejor se han comportado son Semapa, Sonae, Acerinox, EDP, Acciona e Ibersol en la cartera ibérica y BMW, General Dynamics, Hyundai Motors, Bpost y Tata Motors en la cartera internacional. Mientras que en el lado negativo destacan ArcelorMittal, Portugal Telecom, WM Morrison, Tesco, CIR/Cofide e Imtech.
> 
> ¿Cómo evoluciona el Bestinfond y Bestinver Bolsa?
> El Bestinver Bolsa ha subido durante el primer semestre de 2014 un 10,9%, batiendo a su índice de referencia (70% IGBM y 30% PSI) que ganó un 9,9%. En los seis primeros meses del año, las bolsas han tenido una evolución muy positiva.
> ...



que ojo tienes, en la web de bestinver aun no han publicado la carta trimestral, he tenido que ir a la cnmv para buscar los pdf. Por cierto GALP pasa a a ser la primera posición del fondo nacional, no me lo esperaba. Tambien se ha confirmado que han salido de Imtech al igual que metavalor


----------



## rufus (31 Jul 2014)

A ver ese GAP


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Yo creo que el SP se puede ir por encima de los 3.000. Y tengo fundadas razones para sospecharlo.


----------



## Abner (31 Jul 2014)

pillo sitio


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Jul 2014)

pillo cacho, digo sitio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> que ojo tienes, en la web de bestinver aun no han publicado la carta trimestral, he tenido que ir a la cnmv para buscar los pdf. Por cierto GALP pasa a a ser la primera posición del fondo nacional, no me lo esperaba. Tambien se ha confirmado que han salido de Imtech al igual que metavalor



Han entrado en el Banco Espirito Santo, aunque con una inversión pequeña (0,3% del patrimonio del Bestinver Bolsa)


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Han entrado en el Banco Espirito Santo, aunque con una inversión pequeña (0,3% del patrimonio del Bestinver Bolsa)



Es verdad , les va el vicio, un 0,31% del fondo


----------



## Krim (31 Jul 2014)

Pillo sitio. Un honor (y un cague) tener a MM abriendo hilo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Como el pirata ha puesto unos números de un banco, yo voy a poner de otro:


----------



## Roninn (31 Jul 2014)

Sexy VIX a 16,4 *+23%*


----------



## Galifrey (31 Jul 2014)

Pillo sitio.

Tengo miedo.


----------



## paulistano (31 Jul 2014)

Sitio..... Amonoh!!!


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es verdad , les va el vicio, un 0,31% del fondo



están combinando el 'value investing' con el 'chicharrus investing' :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (31 Jul 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> están combinando el 'value investing' con el 'chicharrus investing' :rolleye:



Poco van a sacar en esos lares,debe ser que les gusto el vicio de meterse en bankia y liberbank, se han quedado con ganas. Es un 0,3%, visto y no visto.. en el fondo nacional eso con galp y semapa lo recuperan en un pispas


----------



## IpSe (31 Jul 2014)

el SP500 con nuevos minimos 1.932...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

IpSe dijo:


> el SP500 con nuevos minimos 1.932...



todo controlado ::


----------



## bertok (31 Jul 2014)

IpSe dijo:


> el SP500 con nuevos minimos 1.932...



Los niveles que marcó el pollo ::::::

Si no me equivoco, hoy el SP se ha marcado la vela más amplia desde el mes de Febrero 2014.

Mucha volatilidad pero no va a bajar del tirón. Tiene que enganchar más gacelas.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

"Odio al negro de la Casa Blanca. Quiero a mis niños asesinados en Gaza. Quiero que la P de su mujer retire el vídeo de las niñas secuestradas",

Twitter cierra la cuenta de Pilar Manjón tras llamarle "negro" a Barack Obama - EcoDiario.es


La UE restringe el acceso al mercado de capitales de cinco bancos rusos - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (31 Jul 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando este mes quiten las emisiones de la fed o la reduzcan los larguistas van a padecer.



Hoy salía el calendario para Agosto. 15.000 millones.

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 21:48 ----------




atman dijo:


> Pole de segunda...
> 
> vuelta del SP a los 70???



Retiro lo de los 70... me parece que más de una no-gacela buscaba esa vuelta. Pero perdiendo niveles sin demasiada clemencia no parece que esa vaya ser la vía, al menos al primer intento.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Ibex y Sp -2%
Sp: 1930 y cierre en minimos del día


Mientras:
*Activos argentinos caen tras default, estudian declarar "evento crediticio"*

BUENOS AIRES, 31 jul (Reuters) - Los bonos soberanos, las acciones y el valor del peso se desplomaron el jueves en Argentina después de que la nación cayera en su segundo default en 12 años por el fracaso de sus negociaciones con tenedores de deuda incumplida.

A pesar de todo, el retroceso de los activos de la tercera economía latinoamericana no era tan abrupto como se preveía, y algunos inversores aún esperaban que se superara la tormenta con un eventual acuerdo entre bancos privados y los "holdouts" -acreedores que no aceptaron las reestucturaciones de la deuda-.

Después de una larga batalla judicial con los fondos de cobertura que rechazaron los canjes de deuda lanzados tras su cesación de pagos del 2002, Argentina no logró cerrar un arreglo antes de que venciera el plazo para cancelar los intereses de sus bonos Discount.

Ahora el foco está sobre un grupo de grandes bancos y fondos supervisados por la Asociación Internacional de Swaps y Derivados (ISDA, por su sigla en inglés) que podría declarar la situación como un "evento crediticio".

*Eso podría disparar el pago de los seguros contra default, conocidos como CDS, tomados sobre la deuda argentina y le daría el derecho a los acreedores del país a recuperar sus inversiones anticipadamente.*

El banco suizo UBS le pidió al ISDA considerar si hubo un evento de incumplimiento, y ahora un comité de la entidad decidirá si declara un default.

El panel se reunirá el viernes a partir de las 11.00 de la mañana EDT (1500 GMT), y tiene un plazo de dos días hábiles para tomar una decisión.

En Buenos Aires, el índice líder de la bolsa de Buenos Aires, el Merval, retrocedía 6,49 por ciento a las 15.45 hora local (1845 GMT) tras haber subido casi un 14 por ciento en las dos sesiones previas.

El peso en el mercado negro se depreciaba un 2,52 por ciento a 12,70 por dólar, mientras los bonos argentinos en dólares caían en promedio un 4 por ciento en el mercado extrabursátil local.

"Nadie sabe qué hacer", dijo un operador.

NAUFRAGAN ALTERNATIVAS

Bancos argentinos fracasaron el miércoles en llegar a un arreglo de último minuto con los "holdouts" por comprarles sus bonos en default, según fuentes financieras. Los demandantes liderados por los fondos NML y Aurelius obtuvieron una sentencia favorable en Nueva York para cobrar 1.330 millones de dólares más intereses por los títulos impagos en sus carteras.

Aurelius reconoció el jueves que ha sido contactado con ofertas de privados o intermediarios para comprar una parte de la deuda vencida argentina, pero dijo que muchos de las informaciones en la prensa han sido imprecisos o poco fidedignos.

"Aurelius no ha recibido propuesta de ese tipo que consideremos digna de ser considerada seriamente. No prometemos hacer más comentarios sobre este tema", dijo la firma en un comunicado.

Argentina depositó 539 millones de dólares a fines de junio en las cuentas en Buenos Aires de su agente de pago, el Bank of New York Mellon (BONY), para honrar el bono Discount .

Pero la entidad no completó el proceso debido a que el juez de distrito en Manhattan Thomas Griesa bloqueó los pagos de la deuda argentina que se cancela a través de Estados Unidos, que incluye toda aquella emitida bajo ley extranjera, hasta que no compense a los "holdouts".

"Todavía no está claro si los seguros de default del país se dispararán", dijo Emiliano Surballe, una analista de renta fija en Bank Julius Baer. "El default fue generado por una demanda judicial, no por el hecho de que el país no transfiriera los fondos para proceder con el pago de la deuda", agregó.

Griesa convocó a una audiencia para el viernes a las 11.00 hora de Nueva York (1500 GMT).

Argentina ha dicho que no puede cumplir con la sentencia porque estará expuesta a juicios por hasta 400.000 millones de dólares por parte de los acreedores que participaron de las reestructuraciones de deuda del 2005 y del 2010, quienes están protegidos por una cláusula que impide al país recomprar los pocos títulos en default que aún quedan en el mercado ofreciendo mejores términos que los negociados en los canjes.

SIN DEFAULT

El país sudamericano negó que haya entrado en un default debido a que depositó en el BONY los fondos para el pago del Discount emitido bajo leyes extranjeras.

*"(Decir) que Argentina está en un supuesto default técnico es una patraña absurda"*, dijo a periodistas el jefe de Gabinete de Ministros, Jorge Capitanich.

La calificadora Standard & Poor's ya colocó el miércoles las notas de la deuda argentina en moneda extranjera en default selectivo.

Capitanich también explicó que el Gobierno se mantendrá al margen de cualquier potencial acuerdo entre privados para evitar exponerse a una demanda por no cumplir con la cláusula conocida como RUFO, que vence a fines de diciembre.

"Es necesario preservar la cuestión autónoma del Estado en el proceso de diálogo a los efectos de no generar ningún efecto colateral", dijo.

El diario argentino Ámbito Financiero reportó que Citibank, JP Morgan Chase y HSBC negocian con los "holdouts" comprar sus bonos en default. Un portavoz de JP Morgan prefirió no comentar sobre la información.

Tras el default, Argentina se podría ver obligada a cancelar anticipadamente al menos unos 34.000 millones de dólares por el capital de sus títulos PAR, Discount y Global 17 emitidos bajo leyes extranjeras en las reestructuraciones de deuda.

Esos títulos incluyen unas cláusulas que le permiten a sus tenedores exigir la devolución anticipada de sus inversiones si cumplen con una serie de requisitos y están dispuestos a enfrentarse con el país en cortes extranjeras.

Analistas dijeron que el PAR parece el bono más atractivo para que sus tenedores disparen la cláusula de cobro anticipado debido a que cotiza muy por debajo de la par.

Aunque la situación es grave, está muy lejos del caos que se vio tras el desplome económico del país en el 2001-2002, cuando la economía se desplomó en torno a un Gobierno en bancarrota y millones de argentinos perdieron sus empleos.

Esta vez el Gobierno es solvente. Cuánto sufrirá el país por el default dependerá de la rapidez con que la Casa Rosada puede encontrar una salida del problema.

"Nuestro escenario base es que un default sería resuelto para enero del 2015", dijo Alberto Bernal, socio de Bulltick Capital Markets con sede en Miami.

Bernal proyectó que *el default podría hacer que la economía se contraiga un 2 por ciento este año,* lo que se compara con un consenso anterior del mercado de una contracción del 1 por ciento.

Sin embargo, el default no provocará turbulencias financieras en el extranjero porque Argentina ha estado aislada de los mercados globales de crédito desde su default del 2002. (Información adicional de Jorge Otaola, editado por Maximiliano Rizzi y Pablo Garibian)


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Jul 2014)

pues yo creo q aun queda caidita....

.... pero es el small guano, aun no llega el guano purificador


----------



## Malvender (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Jul 2014)

Vaya fuelza: 31 de julio, 10:15 y el hilo de agosto por la quinta página.
Suerte a todos, hermanos.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Jul 2014)

22:00h

Cierre usano


----------



## MarketMaker (31 Jul 2014)

Víctor, cerramos la cuenta la semana pasada. Toda


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Jul 2014)

Pillo sitio en hilo prematuro pero viendo el forero que lo abre pues se le perdona.

¿Será mes guanoso?


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Vaya fuelza: 31 de julio, 10:15 y el hilo de agosto por la quinta página.
> Suerte a todos, hermanos.



hay que batir el record, chaval


----------



## Robopoli (31 Jul 2014)

Pole página 3 :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Jul 2014)

sub^sub pole.


----------



## Chila (31 Jul 2014)

Hilo abierto por Mr MM. Un honor.
A ver si mañana no tenemos tanto guano...


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Mirando el Ibex, la verdad es que hoy los leones han vendido todo, y se han quedado en 3-4 valorcillos por ahí solo, según koncode. 

Y mirando indicadores la pinta que tiene es mumala para mañana-lunes-martes, en el 90% de valores.

Hoy habrá sido casualidad, pero el AT me ha ayudado a predecir los cierres de DAX y SP. Por supuesto es casualidad, pero bueno.


Para le que le interese, que ya sé que ichimoku para muchos es pinta y colorea, pero no deja de ser más que medias móviles y cruces de medias, lo que pasa que pintadas. En este caso cojo los valores tradicionales:







Hoy, da 3 señales a la vez de "salir": cierre por debajo de la roja, la chikou perfora el precio con ganas, y la media rápida toca a la lenta.

*Si todo va como la otra vez, es posible que veamos los 1895 APROX para el 7 de agosto aprox.*


Y por el perfil del Kumo que viene, salvo caída muy muy, pero muy gorda la semana que viene, en principio es para seguir arriba, porque el kumo sigue creciendo en el futuro, como vemos.






Spoiler



Comentaba, a quien le interese, que hoy el SP500 me daba que hacía un "mínimo" de esos, y que mañana da un posible "máximo" (vela sin mecha arriba sería). Todo en fibonacci en el tiempo. Mirando la posibilidad del fallo de 1 día, es posible que mañana marque mínimos más abajo que hoy aún.



Y la subida de la semana pasada, creo que ha dejado pillados a muchos que se han marchado de vacaciones muy pichis.

Algunos indicadores, de cruce de medias exponenciales de retraso nulo, dan salida del SP500 el 10 de Julio, y la oportunidad de ponerse cortos el 24 de julio. 
Con solo exponencial "aún" no da venta.


----------



## vermer (31 Jul 2014)

Un saludo a todos y en especial a MM. Será mi bautizo de guano? Promrete.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2014)

maddafakas, me he llevado muchas hostias por hablar del guano y ahora, aunque me desdiga, no me bajo de este tremendo viaje.

Que reparta miseria entre los lerdos voceros de la burbuja!!!!!!


----------



## Commander (31 Jul 2014)

que no cunda el panicooooooo!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> maddafakas, me he llevado muchas hostias por hablar del guano y ahora, aunque me desdiga, no me bajo de este tremendo viaje.
> 
> Que reparta miseria entre los lerdos voceros de la burbuja!!!!!!



uno de sus bancos criticados:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-cotizara-maximos-hemoal-4.html#post12115970


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Jul 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FHCYHldJi_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> uno de sus bancos criticados:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-cotizara-maximos-hemoal-4.html#post12115970



Que no!!!!, que es la champion league!!!!!. Ojalá les arruiné por bobos. Pandilla de gilipollas .....


----------



## jayco (31 Jul 2014)

El SP nunca baja....


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Que no!!!!, que es la champion league!!!!!. Ojalá les arruiné por bobos. Pandilla de gilipollas .....



En este caso, no es solo accionistas, es también bonistas y depositantes... Esto va ser un pulso Gasol Vs Cristiano

Tendra que ampliar capital por "onésima" vez, ir a pedir "lo suyo" a Yurop y más hinjenieria contable...

y vamos a ver en Noviembre los "stress test" ::


----------



## egarenc (31 Jul 2014)

Commander dijo:


> que no cunda el panicooooooo!!!!


----------



## docjones (31 Jul 2014)

Pillo sitio y saludo a los simprealcistas largoplacistas. Resistiremos!


----------



## MarketMaker (31 Jul 2014)

QUOTE=MarketMaker;11872366]Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos.[/QUOTE]

En este post del 20 junio dejé la situación técnica del SP. Tuvimos en las primeras ventas, tal como dije, una inusual compra de papel, se los tragaban todo. Ahora está en su sitio tras realizar posiciones, digamos por unos riesgos bastantes elevados y por una considerable cantidad de dinero. Si cumplen la estrategia es la probable hoja de ruta, atentos al volumen y tendrán sus 100 puntos de SP a la baja. En ese gap hay algunos billion de profits de los muy gordos...... liquidez para posibles situaciones comprometidas. Una excusa como otra para bajar...


----------



## Cantor (31 Jul 2014)

ojú yo no estaba preparao pa un hilo abierto por MM y pillarlo en página 7! y yo con estos pelos! ah, no, que estoy calvo ::

de esta ya sí que sí que me pongo el avatar :8:


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2014)

Viaje express anoche a la ciudad del pecado. Aquí empezó todo.

Bonita estampa de la sede de BoA.


----------



## Algas (31 Jul 2014)

Agarro sitio, y como de borsa no sé nah, pongo una imagen de viernes :baba:


----------



## sr.anus (31 Jul 2014)

uno sale a cervecear y se cae todo, mm abre el hilo y el jato parece que acierta con el guano.


[YOUTUBE]u5_1x1TO7K8[/YOUTUBE]


Hoy se me ha caido el alma a los pies, al ver a un joven de mi edad pidiendo en la calle, (bajando hacia opera) seran los vrotes berdes o la "nep" que llaman... no se como hemos terminado hablando, me ha llegado tan hondo que un chaval tan sumamente normal estuviera asi que joer estabamos al lado del burguer king y hemos cenado con él (si un puto burguer, pero era lo mas cercano, y le costo aceptar la invitacion...)


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Lo de argentina va a hacer mas daño del esperado. No es solo los cds, sino la credibilidad del sistema del sistema judicial americano como garante de estabilidad.


----------



## Janus (31 Jul 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo de argentina va a hacer mas daño del esperado. No es solo los cds, sino la credibilidad del sistema del sistema judicial americano como garante de estabilidad.



Aparecerá algún banco de inversión grande echando el guante y estirando la mano para que el gran gobierno argentino pueda salvar la cara y de paso perpetuar su latrocino institucional. Les va a costar una pasta pero es un buen trato para seguir robando voy y robando vengo.


----------



## mpbk (31 Jul 2014)

pero si os lo he dicho que eran cortos en usa...........de nada y tal again coño


----------



## Namreir (31 Jul 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Aparecerá algún banco de inversión grande echando el guante y estirando la mano para que el gran gobierno argentino pueda salvar la cara y de paso perpetuar su latrocino institucional. Les va a costar una pasta pero es un buen trato para seguir robando voy y robando vengo.



O no, solo sabemos que la economia mundial esta en manos de un juez de un condado americano y de los sobornos que pueda recibir. Hubiese ductado lo mismo si usted y yo reclamamos?

Janus, no se equivoque, desgraciadamente los usanos son como losvhipanistanos, una puta mierda corrompida, y lo mas corrupto de todo es el sistema judicial.

Grupos terroristas anorcosocialistas son imprescindibles para la supervivencia del capitalismo.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Ago 2014)

El Server de burbuja en default parcial, empezamos bien...

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> O no, solo sabemos que la economia mundial esta en manos de un juez de un condado americano y de los sobornos que pueda recibir. Hubiese ductado lo mismo si usted y yo reclamamos?
> 
> Janus, no se equivoque, desgraciadamente los usanos son como losvhipanistanos, una puta mierda corrompida, y lo mas corrupto de todo es el sistema judicial.
> 
> Grupos terroristas anorcosocialistas son imprescindibles para la supervivencia del capitalismo.



en internete ya se habla de JP Morgan. El viernes el ISDA puede armar la del pulpo.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

A ver si alguien me da su opinión de Ebro. Hoy velón rojo a la baja y con gap. Pinta fatal. *Solicito halludah*






A largo plazo vemos como los 15-15.20 es una línea importante en el valor. Incluso hace poco fue el rebote de fibo38, pero ha hecho fail parece, no ha podido con 16 y vuelve a los 15.20-15

La duda ahora es que puede pasar al siguiente fibo50: los 14, pero también puede rebotar donde está ahora más o menos...


si miro indicadores, aún no ha acabado, pero parece que va a marcar una divergencia alcista si rebotase un poquito. Salvo que la tiren a 14 ya mismo, claro....










y aprovecho:
La bolsa por Carlos María: Y así quedó la vela del mes.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Ago 2014)

Estáis sobre reaccionado un poco y dejando que el ruido os afecte. Hay valores que dentro de 6 meses, 12 o 24 seguirán creciendo y cotizando como grifols y negocios que por mucho que bajen ahora mismo fcc, sacyr estan ahogados en deudas y son compras especulativas puras.

El mundo no se va a acabar, esta igual que hace 12 meses o 24, o 36 y si viene una guerra global da igual si estáis en acciones, oro o plata.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2014)

mañana dan tormenta en Mannahata, jo jo jo jo.


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

A mi ebro no me gusta.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Airbus:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/airbus-says-no-room-more-talks-cancelled-japan-051326340.html

After:
Linkedin +7%

---------- Post added 31-jul-2014 at 16:36 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> A mi ebro no me gusta.



A mi tampoco. Para ahora. El año que viene igual sí, con la compra de las italianas. Pero ahora mismo el trigo duro ha subido un 15% en poco tiempo, eso no es bueno cara al trimestre. La idea que tengo es salir mañana dependiendo del día o igual en un rebote para que cierre el gap de hoy.


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Aparecerá algún banco de inversión grande echando el guante y estirando la mano para que el gran gobierno argentino pueda salvar la cara y de paso perpetuar su latrocino institucional. Les va a costar una pasta pero es un buen trato para seguir robando voy y robando vengo.



Los CDSs tienen que ejecutarse, ya ha entrado en default, o nos van a enseñar al rey desnudo? Por fin nos vamos a enterar que los CDSs no valen ni el papel donde estan impresas y que no protengen una puta mierda de nada, y que solo existen para comisionar a los fondos de pensiones e ir chupandoles los ahorros como si fuesen una vaca en la ordeñadora.

Me juego 5 snoopys a que no permiten que se ejecuten los CDSs argentinos.


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> en internete ya se habla de JP Morgan. El viernes el ISDA puede armar la del pulpo.



Por los CDS? Hay CDS sobre los bonos reestructurados? ::


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los CDSs tienen que ejecutarse, ya ha entrado en default, o nos van a enseñar al rey desnudo? Por fin nos vamos a enterar que los CDSs no valen ni el papel donde estan impresas y que no protengen una puta mierda de nada, y que solo existen para comisionar a los fondos de pensiones e ir chupandoles los ahorros como si fuesen una vaca en la ordeñadora.
> 
> Me juego 5 snoopys a que no permiten que se ejecuten los CDSs argentinos.



Yo creo que hay argumentos para que sea que no se ejecutan porque técnicamente es discutible al haber una situación no prevista.

Pero por otro lado, si dejan que los argentinos se fumen una situación como esta entonces sería un cachondeo. La gente que tiene dinero, disfruta sacando la chorra a los demás.

Quizá sea un simple ejercicio de cálculo. Si los rendimientos por comisiones que se lleva JP Morgan por emitir CDS es mayor que el dinero que está en cuestión con este tema ................... lo hará y todos contentos. Como bien dices, se arriesgan a que ese mercado desaparezca.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los CDSs tienen que ejecutarse, ya ha entrado en default, o nos van a enseñar al rey desnudo? Por fin nos vamos a enterar que los CDSs no valen ni el papel donde estan impresas y que no protengen una puta mierda de nada, y que solo existen para comisionar a los fondos de pensiones e ir chupandoles los ahorros como si fuesen una vaca en la ordeñadora.
> 
> Me juego 5 snoopys a que no permiten que se ejecuten los CDSs argentinos.



Es que es default por juicio, que no sé si eso computa como default....


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Por los CDS? Hay CDS sobre los bonos reestructurados? ::



Se habla sobre que los de Dimon comprarían los bonos de los holdouts por 1,4B USD.

De esta forma, los fondos desaparecen de la foto y apostaría a que la agresividad de JP Morgan es mucho menor. Esta gente se dedica a cosas como ésta, tienen la ciudad llena de edificios, por todos los lados y sin parangón respecto al resto (GS son mucho más low profile en este tema).


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> *Yo creo que hay argumentos para que sea que no se ejecutan* porque técnicamente es discutible al haber una situación no prevista.
> 
> Pero por otro lado, si dejan que los argentinos se fumen una situación como esta entonces sería un cachondeo. La gente que tiene dinero, disfruta sacando la chorra a los demás.
> 
> Quizá sea un simple ejercicio de cálculo. Si los rendimientos por comisiones que se lleva JP Morgan por emitir CDS es mayor que el dinero que está en cuestión con este tema ................... lo hará y todos contentos. Como bien dices, se arriesgan a que ese mercado desaparezca.



Ni con grecia se ejecutaron. Yo si fuese el pipiolo me plantaba, y que salga el sol por antequera, en realidad no es su problema, viviriamos momentos enormemente interesantes.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 00:57 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Es que es default por juicio, que no sé si eso computa como default....



Default es default, Argentina ya no puede pagar los intereses del resto de la deuda. Un default como una puta casa de grande.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2014)

el chart de BoA y su media móvil de 150 sugiere guano con hongos.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Iberia se desprende de su 7,5% en Amadeus por 578 millones, un 40% menos de su valor en Bolsa | Economa | EL MUNDO


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Si yo tengo una hipoteca y unas deudas con la seguridad social, esta me gana el juicio, y voy al banco y le digo "hoyga, que yo si quiero pagar, pero es que el juez no me deja y tal y pascual".


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ni con grecia se ejecutaron. Yo si fuese el pipiolo me plantaba, y que salga el sol por antequera, en realidad no es su problema, viviriamos momentos enormemente interesantes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 00:57 ----------
> 
> ...



me refiero para ejecutar cedeeses


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me refiero para ejecutar cedeeses



Esas cosas nunca se ejecutan, solo existen para sangrar fondods de pensiones que en muchos sitios estan obligados a comprarlos. O se piensa usted que alguna vez se ejecutarian los cedeses de la deuda italiana?


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Se habla sobre que los de Dimon comprarían los bonos de los holdouts por 1,4B USD.
> 
> De esta forma, los fondos desaparecen de la foto y apostaría a que la agresividad de JP Morgan es mucho menor.



JPMorgan sólo tiene que esperar hasta 2015 y reclamar el pago una vez caducada la claúsula RUFO. Ganan 100 kilitos y devuelven algún favor que otro. 

Lo que no entiendo muy bien es que se fuman determinados gestores de riesgo. CDS sobre deuda argentina? Esto es como asegurar un coche de alguien que vive en las barranquillas. ::


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Esas cosas nunca se ejecutan, solo existen para sangrar fondods de pensiones que en muchos sitios estan obligados a comprarlos. O se piensa usted que alguna vez se ejecutarian los cedeses de la deuda italiana?



mire mire:
Mil kilmetros al da para robar en viviendas en construccin . El Correo

igual alguno por su barrio?

todos rumanos...




casualmente, en madrid conocí a un Janus, rumano, que vivía en en un pueblo al norte de madrid... era bajito ienso:


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Lean, lean

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sar-de-prevision-del-16-segundo-semestre.html



paaq dijo:


> ¿Y por qué?
> 
> ¿Ha subido mucho el precio del gas? ¿Hemos pasado una primavera sin sol, viento ni agua en los embalses? ¿Se han estropeado las nucleares? ¿Se ha mojado el carbón?
> 
> Entonces, *¿por qué?*



Y repito, los cedeses no se crean para ejecutarse, ni para proteger, ni para cubrir un impago.


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

Bueno, estoy viendo el final del discurso de la K. 300 personas en la casa rosada cantando como si estuvieran en un campo de futbol. Dios santo, pobrecitos los argentinos de bien.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 01:08 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Lean, lean
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sar-de-prevision-del-16-segundo-semestre.html
> 
> ...



Que no se ejecutan? Digaselo a AIG. ::

Edit:

ISDA: Greek Debt Restructuring Triggers CDS Payouts - WSJ


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Ago 2014)

Que juerga se llevan. 10 páginas antes de hora. 

En el calendario bolsiano descuentan los 31. Agosto siempre es raro, aprovechan que las gacelas sueñan que son leones.


----------



## Durmiente (1 Ago 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que juerga se llevan. 10 páginas antes de hora.
> 
> En el calendario bolsiano descuentan los 31. Agosto siempre es raro, aprovechan que las gacelas sueñan que son leones.



Este mes promete ser interesante. Al menos ha empezado así ...
Pero lo curioso es lo rápido que cambia el estado de ánimo del hilo. 
Hoy todo es visión apocalíptica y previsión de guano sin descanso. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Bueno, estoy viendo el final del discurso de la K. 300 personas en la casa rosada cantando como si estuvieran en un campo de futbol. Dios santo, pobrecitos los argentinos de bien.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 01:08 ----------
> 
> ...



IAG no cumplio la contrapartida de los cds, lo de grecia estaba toda atado, o no nos acordamos.


----------



## amago45 (1 Ago 2014)

Buenos días
5 estrellicas al hilo y ya tal ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Este mes promete ser interesante. Al menos ha empezado así ...
> Pero lo curioso es lo rápido que cambia el estado de ánimo del hilo.
> Hoy todo es visión apocalíptica y previsión de guano sin descanso. ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Mandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??????????

:xx:
:xx:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ago 2014)

¡Este jilo es ilegal! ¡Protesto!


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Ago 2014)

Buenos días, feliz mes para los que comiencen vacaciones.

Y los que no, a seguir este hilo MuyMitico, todo un honor la inauguración.
Hemoal en máximos, pero espero que la sangre no llegue al río, tras el ostión de grifols.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Este jilo es ilegal! ¡Protesto!



Pero que dice? fíjese en la corrección ortográfica, la haiku-idad de la redacción, la caracolidad del mensaje!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2014)

Buenos días.
Parece que vamos a empezar el día con más guano.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

Guanos días! Saludamos con la escopeta a punto, a la expectativa de que inventan nuestros leoncitos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2014)

Guanos dias.

Arcelor empieza de puta madre.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

abrimos en soportazo , tiene pinta de rebote , mientras el 10670 aguante somos alcistishas


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los niveles que marcó el pollo ::::::




Si es que las ciencias adelantan que es una barbaridad ::::


----------



## Xiux (1 Ago 2014)

Buenos Dias Rojossss

Buenos Resultados IAG , a ver si remonta


----------



## IpSe (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> abrimos en soportazo , tiene pinta de rebote , mientras el 10670 aguante somos alcistishas



fue leerte y tocar los 10666 :S


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2014)

Arcelor. Ayer llegó a estar en 11.60 y hoy 10.80. Tócate el pie.


----------



## Abner (1 Ago 2014)

DAX: Abajo 9366f, arriba 9459f.
IBEX:Abajo 10508f, arriba 10753f, improbable 10811-10848f.
With a big grain of salt

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Ago 2014)

La respuesta inicial de los combinó subidas y bajadas en la bolsa de Nueva York, para luego rebotar hasta los 223,30 dólares (caída de 2,5% al cierre) tras el anuncio que concretaba los planes de su megafábrica de baterías

Tesla Motors pierde 61,9 millones de dólares en el segundo trimestre - Ecomotor.es

Al loro con los testalextric. (Y de rebote las pilas FCEL, BLDP ...)


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

en los 3106 el eurostoxxx50 tiene el 61,8% fibonazi 

yo veo el guaneo de ayer como una caida tipica de la ultima sesion del mes , hoy es primera sesion y tambien que tenemos un gapsito por cerrar en 3270 ienso:

entre eso y que querran cerrar bien en semanal pues espero rebotito , la cuña bajista del dow tendria que tener pullback :fiufiu:

mientras no cierre por debajo de los 10670 seguimos alcistishas :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

largos iag

se me ha escapado.......

dow debe baajar otros 500 pips


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2014)

Arcelor rebaja sus pérdidas en el primer semestre hasta los 114 millones - elEconomista.es

Muy buenos resultados de Arcelor, no solo estan creciendo las ventas si no que estan mejorando la eficiencia del negocio via margenes

ARCELORMITTAL (MT:EN Amsterdam): Financial Statements - Businessweek

El free cash flow esta creciendo

La caída de hoy es solo algo coyuntural ,los precios de las minas de hierro no han alcanzado las expectativas, puede seguir cayendo otro 10%-20% por la inercia del corto plazo, pero es un valor a tener en cuenta de aquí a 5 años


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

y ayer tampoco puse orden de compra bbry...fuck all


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Arcelor rebaja sus pérdidas en el primer semestre hasta los 114 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Muy buenos resultados de Arcelor, no solo estan creciendo las ventas si no que estan mejorando la eficiencia del negocio via margenes
> 
> ...



Pues al mercado los resultados le parecen una puta mierda...::


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

Fran, por ahora lo vas clavando. A ver que hace ahora, si revienta a la primera o mamomea un poco mas

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (1 Ago 2014)

Parece ser que los inversores se quieren ir de vacaciones con dinerito fresco en el bolsillo


----------



## IpSe (1 Ago 2014)

esto sigue desplomandose... 10604...


----------



## peponnieto (1 Ago 2014)

Guanoooooo ooooo


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Rusia condenada a pagar 1.800 millones de euros mas por yukos que se sumon a los 37.000 millones del otro dia.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 09:32 ----------

10590 y bajando


----------



## rufus (1 Ago 2014)

vamos ese gap del jato


----------



## Misterio (1 Ago 2014)

> PMI peor de lo esperado
> PMi de manufacturas de España baja de 54,6 a 53,9, mucho peor de lo esperado que era 54,7. Al Ibex le ha afectado muy negativamente.



Se acaba la gasofa


----------



## ZionWatch (1 Ago 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues al mercado los resultados le parecen una puta mierda...::



Te acompaño en el sentimiento (y en el enrojecimiento del esfínter).

La caída no tiene sentido por fundamentales, quieren asustar gacelas para comprar barato.


----------



## asador de manteca (1 Ago 2014)

Es el fin del mundo...
BME -4%
ENG -2%
MTS -5%
...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

Lo de FlanderL y CHICK-hen son magufadas, no os dejeis engañar por vendehumos...::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 09:48 ----------




ZionWatch dijo:


> Te acompaño en el sentimiento (y en el enrojecimiento del esfínter).
> 
> La caída no tiene sentido por fundamentales, quieren asustar gacelas para comprar barato.



Las subidas siempre son por fundamentales, las bajadas son por :

a) Asustar para comprar barato.
b) Corrección sana
c) Re-cogida de beneficios.
d) Ataque especulativo de los malditos bajistas.

:: :: y ::

Repitan conmigo: Que el san capitalice lo mismo ganando un 40% menos es lo normal. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## plusvis (1 Ago 2014)

BME registra su mejor semestre de los tres ltimos aos: gana 83,7 millones de euros - Noticias sobre BME

Y por eso cae un -4.5% ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Ago 2014)

Dentro airbus 42,3XX. Moriremos cienes de veces ... Hemoal en camino.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2014)

Bueno ayer toco bajadita apocalíptica asustaviejas y hoy patadon pa'rriba...no falla...un pasito patras y dos palante....asi es el Ibex chachos...::


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Ago 2014)

Esto rebota un poquillo... ¿para seguir cayendo o para recuperar algo mas?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno ayer toco bajadita apocalíptica asustaviejas y hoy patadon pa'rriba...no falla...un pasito patras y dos palante....asi es el Ibex chachos...::



El IBEX es rarito, la verdad...pero hoy no está subiendo.::


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

ibex rompe soporte.......obj 10000


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

10.532 y bajando


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Ago 2014)

Llega agosto y llegan las segundas rebajas... me van a echar jumo la bisa y la jamex


----------



## Xiux (1 Ago 2014)

plusvis dijo:


> BME registra su mejor semestre de los tres ltimos aos: gana 83,7 millones de euros - Noticias sobre BME
> 
> Y por eso cae un -4.5% ::



que alguien me lo explique! buenos resultados y salen por patas los que esperaban algo mas? o los que compran con el rumor y venden con la noticia::::


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

Krim cuando el IBEX estaba en los 10960 dijo:


> Me juego un corto en el IBEX, a la no ruptura del nivel. Wish me luck, moddafaqers.



Hala, me retiro a contar billetes y tal ::::

EDIT: ¿Esto cuenta como "Estrategia de salida"? :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo de FlanderL y CHICK-hen son magufadas, no os dejeis engañar por vendehumos...::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey







No tiene Ud. umildá ni conosimiento, el fin del mundo tal y como lo conocemos los Viernes noche llega a su fin, y Ud. lo verá... vaya si lo verá !!

_[Bill Murray Sings]_

Sed buenos por el amor de Dios,
uooo uoo uoooooo,
un fantasma vendrá, un fantasma vendrá !!!

_[/Bill Murray Sings]_


----------



## darwinn (1 Ago 2014)

cuesta abajo, de culo y sin frenos. Esto se hunde


----------



## James Bond (1 Ago 2014)

Hay unos pocos valores que están aguantando muy bien las embestidas de pandoro... 

Iberdrola, Inditex, Amadeus, Viscofan y en menor medida Telefónica. Dos de ellos ya los llevo en cartera (IBE y TEF) el resto habrá que estudiarlos porque están muy fuertes.


----------



## Muttley (1 Ago 2014)




----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues al mercado los resultados le parecen una puta mierda...::



Porque el mercado solo mira a cp, si las minas no estan al 100% es de esperar que el proximo trimestre tampoco lo esten.Arcelor no es como para tenerla de primera posicion en ninguna cartera porque es un negocio muy ciclico pero un 5% a 5 años no te digo yo que no.Que viene de 50 y el minimo de 8 no? A 10 a 5 años vista y viendo q estan mejorando las ventas y los margenes no parece una mala idea


----------



## Chila (1 Ago 2014)

guano premium!!


----------



## James Bond (1 Ago 2014)

A Grifols la están penetrando que da gusto jajajaj a estos precios en un par de meses se le puede sacar un 15% fácilmente... 

Este me de Agosto promete, invita a salir de compras las segundas rebajas y tal


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Ago 2014)

Ezentis:

Ezentis reduce un 90% sus prdidas en el primer semestre, hasta los 2 millones


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

Viernes, -2%, y esto muerto. No entiendo que nos pasa pero vamos a animar el cotarro XD.

[youtube]hcKPAGoDz8A[/youtube]


----------



## burbujeado (1 Ago 2014)

Janus es mi pastor , con él de nada me falta


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2014)

Hay acciones que se van a poner a precio de derribo.
Por lo demás, Pandoro sigue en mi casa completamente desbocado.


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Ago 2014)

Puedo ya? Puedo ya?... No se cuanto tiempo podré seguir agarrado a la silla xa tirarme como un loco a recoger papelitos, aunque si mi mente gacela piensa así lo mismo es que me están esperando para la estocada. 
Aplicare chicología inversa a la chicología inversa para estarme quietecito un poco más


----------



## Roninn (1 Ago 2014)

Largo Hispania con lo que me sobra del cafe.

Otra inmo española es lo que faltaba a mi cartera.::


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> abrimos en soportazo , tiene pinta de rebote , mientras el 10670 aguante somos alcistishas



Eres un crack


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> abrimos en soportazo , tiene pinta de rebote , mientras el 10670 aguante somos alcistishas


----------



## Xiux (1 Ago 2014)

Grifols volverá en meses a su cauce el.castigo de estos días es excesivo


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 03:42 ----------

un nivel de caida para el dax para esta semana es 9160 según ichimoku, y 10450 para Ralph
vamoh a beh





arcelor en semanales... lo que se comentaba del pullback posible y abajo, y vigilar el HCH

de momento, a soporte 10,58


----------



## Robopoli (1 Ago 2014)

Paso a saludar que menudo veranito me estoy pegando a currar.
Tiene pinta de que si los usanos no lo remedian con los datos de empleo el ibex hoy se cepilla la MA(50) y ampliamente.
Dicho esto peor pintaría el DJI y el SP si la caída hoy es fuerte pero no creo que "osen" pasar de esto 







a esto:







Y menos en agosto. Todo el mundo sabe que estas cosas solo pasan en Octubre.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

menudas oxtias en valores del ibex 


arcelor -6%
bme -6%

a ver quién es el tercero...
sacyr o fcc?


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Ago 2014)

caemos una semana y ya nos matamos a pajillas........ tonuel yo te himbocooooooooooo!!!

que perros en el ibex, no querian q petaramos los 10000 con las caidas q venian y por eso ralph subia cuando ya los otros bajaban

de todas maneras, recuerden, si es un techo lo q estamos haciendo se necesita tiempo para soltar todos los papeles..... aun caeremos algo mas (quizas hasta mediados de la semana q viene) pero no deberia ser el big guano (aun)


----------



## Durmiente (1 Ago 2014)

No entiendo por qué le arrean tanto a BME...

Menos mal que se soltaron....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2014)

El lunes pelillos a la mar y a ponerse corto...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No entiendo por qué le arrean tanto a BME...
> 
> Menos mal que se soltaron....



El mercado esta sobre reaccionando, que el ruido no le afecte. Como hace 6 meses y como dentro de 6 hay valores buenos, malos...


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2014)

plusvis dijo:


> BME registra su mejor semestre de los tres ltimos aos: gana 83,7 millones de euros - Noticias sobre BME
> 
> Y por eso cae un -4.5% ::



BME ha aniquilado la Tendencia Primaria Alcista.

Lo de hoy es la confirmación, pero ya vien de hace unas semanas: la liebre saltó el 7 de Julio 2014.

Hay niveles importantes en los 29€, 25€ y 22€.


----------



## Robopoli (1 Ago 2014)

Tampoco daría más importancia a la sesión de la que tiene hasta la tarde.
Hoy es San NFP. Si los datos son mediobuenos los osos van a tener que ponerse hemoal a paladas. Eso si, como los datos encima sean malos... Ahí se que vamos a poder ver cosas más interesantes.
En cualquier caso opinio como Elpaisdelasmaravillas.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 12:20 ----------




bertok dijo:


> BME ha aniquilado la Tendencia Primaria Alcista.
> 
> Lo de hoy es la confirmación, pero ya vien de hace unas semanas: la liebre saltó el 7 de Julio 2014.
> 
> Hay niveles importantes en los 29€, 25€ y 22€.



Además si cierra como está ahora se ha cepillado todas las medias móviles en una sesión...


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tampoco daría más importancia a la sesión de la que tiene hasta la tarde.
> Hoy es San NFP. Si los datos son mediobuenos los osos van a tener que ponerse hemoal a paladas. Eso si, como los datos encima sean malos... Ahí se que vamos a poder ver cosas más interesantes.
> En cualquier caso opinio como Elpaisdelasmaravillas.
> 
> ...



y con un bonito hueco ..... el segundo en un mes.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> BME ha aniquilado la Tendencia Primaria Alcista.
> 
> Lo de hoy es la confirmación, pero ya vien de hace unas semanas: la liebre saltó el 7 de Julio 2014.
> 
> Hay niveles importantes en los 29€, 25€ y 22€.



El de los 22€ es muy importante: el precio al que vendí yo la mitad de las que tenía, en agosto pasado ::::


----------



## plusvis (1 Ago 2014)

El tema es que los 10.500 parecen ser importantes por el número de toques dados. Sin embargo los rebotes cada vez son menos importantes, y ya saben, todo lo que no sube, acaba bajando...
(Que no quita que venga a recoger mi owned al final de la sesión)


----------



## egarenc (1 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> BME ha aniquilado la Tendencia Primaria Alcista.
> 
> Lo de hoy es la confirmación, pero ya vien de hace unas semanas: la liebre saltó el 7 de Julio 2014.
> 
> Hay niveles importantes en los 29€, 25€ y 22€.



si las vemos en pocos dias en los 22€, le regalaré unas cuantas


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2014)

Buenos días.
Parece que hoy escuece el culo.:rolleye:
Palomitas y paciencia, a los que estáis en buenas empresas, hoy os está tocando la lotería a medio plazo. 

La trampa de siempre de los mercados, no por más repetida deja de ser efectiva. Cuando se ve que todo va bien, ataque conjunto a todos los mercados para comprar barato reventando los SL gaceleros y reposicionarse en las mejores empresas. Es fácil de ver y comprobar, los depredadores dejan huellas, pero... esa es otra historia. 

¿empresas creciendo a doble dígito y cayendo en picado con volumen miserable? :rolleye: Piensen y vean la trampa. 

Alguien preguntaba qué era el ZAST. 
Un equipete de frikis, que juegan online a matar Zombies... y de paso también matan todas esas horas aburridas que pasan delante del ordenador cobrando un misérrimo sueldo de CMs. 
Por sus decenas de miles de post los conoceréis.

Otro día hablaré de la CdC... todos dejamos huellas :fiufiu:

Hoy nublado en la costa Noroeste. Ya estoy saludablemente bronceado.
Enviaré postal.


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Ago 2014)

Bueno, nos acercamos a las 13:00, mas interesante 14:45


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> si las vemos en pocos dias en los 22€, le regalaré unas cuantas



no hombre, son soportes de tendencia a mucho tiempo vista (el nivel de 22 si es que llegara hasta ahí).


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

alta probabilidad de gap al alza para el lunes ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Ago 2014)

O sea que se puede uno quedar corto tranquilamente durante el fin de semana.


----------



## @@strom (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap al alza para el lunes ienso:




.
Para que broker trabaja ustec?
Esta claro que entra aquí dando señales sin ton ni son con el único objetivo de que la gente haga operaciones.

.......pero ya resulta cansino hoyga.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2014)

Buenos días,

a MV tampoco se le puede pedir que este especialmente atinado en estos momentos. Ni en otros tampoco. Pero su afinado olfato como analista geopolítico lo tienen con el tiempo justo para seguir el mercado. El infante MV es asesor en la operación Guano Durarero, aka, tercera guerra mundial.


PD: Que MM haya abierto el hilo pronosticando caídas es quizás una forma sutil de decir, corrraaaaannnnnnnnnnn insensatosssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Que cunda el pánico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misterio (1 Ago 2014)

Hoy dato de empleo, buena excusa para pegar un reversal.


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Ago 2014)

Mr. Piraton ha habido eonas?



muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap al alza para el lunes ienso:



Y corti-largos, no lo olvide.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tampoco daría más importancia a la sesión de la que tiene hasta la tarde.
> Hoy es San NFP. Si los datos son mediobuenos los osos van a tener que ponerse hemoal a paladas. Eso si, como los datos encima sean malos... Ahí se que vamos a poder ver cosas más interesantes.
> En cualquier caso opinio como Elpaisdelasmaravillas.
> 
> ...








BME: Habrá roto las medias, y el kumo de ichimoku que es 32,20 ::

CdC: Qué cojones es el CdC? Ciudadano de Cojonlandía?



bme: 30,50 y 27 son niveles fibo23 y fibo38 de retroceso
no para ahora mismo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BME: Habrá roto las medias, y el kumo de ichimoku que es 32,20 ::
> 
> CdC: Qué cojones es el CdC? Ciudadano de Cojonlandía?
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Grifols, la vela diaria está totalmente fuera de las bandas, "debería" subir en breve o a partir de mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mr. Piraton ha habido eonas?
> 
> 
> 
> Y corti-largos, no lo olvide.



Mmmmm, si bien en diario ha llegado a zona de soportillos no hay indicios de giro. Además, en semanal se ha girado. No me fío.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

@@strom dijo:


> .
> Para que broker trabaja ustec?
> Esta claro que entra aquí dando señales sin ton ni son con el único objetivo de que la gente haga operaciones.
> 
> .......pero ya resulta cansino hoyga.



Eso no es en absoluto cierto. Las señales del jato son cualquier cosa menos "sin ton ni son". Un poco más de respeto para uno de los indicadores más fiables del hilo .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2014)

No lo lies, CdC es Convergencia democrática de Cataluña. El partido del otro honorable. Que ahora anda con lios de nosequemangoneos. Acabaramos.

No le recomiendo que entre en CdC, mejor ERC.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 13:39 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmmm, si bien en diario ha llegado a zona de soportillos no hay indicios de giro. Además, en semanal se ha girado. No me fío.



Piponeas en E.on? Que tal ves la zona de los 13,6x?


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Si todos los que estamos en el hilo ponemos 1 kilo para un par de sicavs de nombre 

"Hule Global Fond" 
"Jato Absolute Return"

creo que batiría al mercado en un x2 o x3


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmmm, si bien en diario ha llegado a zona de soportillos no hay indicios de giro. Además, en semanal se ha girado. No me fío.



bueno bueno  estoy mirando esos jabanicos de corto y los gordos "biejos", a ver que nos dicen, pero aqui no esta mal (para medio-largo ese volumen de hoy rompe "retuladores").


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No lo lies, CdC es Convergencia democrática de Cataluña. El partido del otro honorable. Que ahora anda con lios de nosequemangoneos. Acabaramos.
> 
> No le recomiendo que entre en CdC, mejor ERC.
> 
> ...









Not piponeo, cuando entro en el prado de los unicornios suelo buscar un 10%~15%.

Esos 13,6€ no parecen malos... pero es que el puto semanal está girado y eso me hace desconfiar.


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Ago 2014)

Eze eh mih ninio cohonehhhh



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Not piponeo, cuando entro en el prado de los unicornios suelo buscar un 10%~15%.
> 
> Esos 13,6€ no parecen malos... pero es que el puto semanal está girado y eso me hace desconfiar.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Not piponeo, cuando entro en el prado de los unicornios suelo buscar un 10%~15%.
> 
> Esos 13,6€ no parecen malos... pero es que el puto semanal está girado y eso me hace desconfiar.



Venga, pregunta de novatón para que te rías.

¿Hay alguna forma de calcular como quedaría el semanal si cerrara, digamos, en 14€? Te lo digo porque claro, si por una parte ves esa zona como buena para subir, y por otra el semanal no debería quedarse así "tiene sentido" (dentro de lo que esa expresión significa en bolsa) que ahí empiece a subir para cerrar un poquito más arriba y quedarse bonito para la semana que viene.

¿He puesto una tontería muy gorda?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Venga, pregunta de novatón para que te rías.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna forma de calcular como quedaría el semanal si cerrara, digamos, en 14€? Te lo digo porque claro, si por una parte ves esa zona como buena para subir, y por otra el semanal no debería quedarse así "tiene sentido" (dentro de lo que esa expresión significa en bolsa) que ahí empiece a subir para cerrar un poquito más arriba y quedarse bonito para la semana que viene.
> 
> ¿He puesto una tontería muy gorda?



El semanal, siendo hoy viernes y llevando como lleva la semana, no se va arreglar. Está entrando en zona chunga, pero otras veces nos han troleado a los AT. Combatimos con hondas contra un ejército de drones.

¿Como calcularlo? Pues supongo que si pillas las fórmulas no debe ser complicado. Pero no se si serviría de mucho, la verdad.

A ver, veo esa zona buena para subir (*si lo hace*), por que si no para ahí, se nos va el hombre, se nos va por el barranquillo.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

se impone el rebote , eurostoxxx50 esta forzando la parte baja de bollinger en semanal , de mas esta decir que pensar en que continuara bajando es una pavada atomica :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)




----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se impone el rebote , eurostoxxx50 esta forzando la parte baja de bollinger en semanal , de mas esta decir que pensar en que continuara bajando es una pavada atomica :rolleye:



Jato, has puesto esto a las 13:58. A las 14:00, ha caído 50 puntos en 5 minutos
*
¿CUAL ES EL SECRETO?* :8::8::8:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Dentro airbus 42,3XX. Moriremos cienes de veces ... Hemoal en camino.



ya le saca un 1%
yo me lo estoy pensando, pero me voy a esperar al lunes a ver, quizás


Para largo? Hasta qué nivel?


yo, gacelo, lo veo así a más largo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ago 2014)

Viernnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnes!


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2014)

No sean locos, no vendan que esto se da la vuelta.! ::


Cuantas más gacelas pilladas , más profunda la caída.


----------



## asador de manteca (1 Ago 2014)

Pues yo he cargado más enagases, y tengo BME en el disparadero


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No sean locos, no vendan que esto se da la vuelta.! ::
> 
> 
> Cuantas más gacelas pilladas , más profunda la caída.



Y si hace intra-dayx?


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> doble techo cumplido dow..hasta aqui lo facil.
> Cierro cortos.
> 
> ---------- post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:01 ----------
> ...



gato sal de ese cuerpo!!!


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No sean locos, no vendan que esto se da la vuelta.! ::
> 
> 
> Cuantas más gacelas pilladas , más profunda la caída.



Te atreves a dar niveles mínimos para Agosto?
Y crees que Agosto marcará mínimos o habrá que esperar a "Octubre" para entrar?

sell in june watch stocks swoon


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Ago 2014)

Ya viene la vuelta y tal.





























O no.


----------



## plusvis (1 Ago 2014)

"U.S. adds 209,000 jobs in July, government says. Unemployment rate rises to 6.2% from 6.1% in June." -- CNN CNN.com International - Breaking, World, Business, Sports, Entertainment and Video News


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ya viene la vuelta y tal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se acercan las 14:45 esas
Y el DAX prueba la directriz bajista...




y velote verde en futuros con el dato


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Y si hace intra-dayx?



Cuanto más amplio y limpio el meneo, mejor.

Y si el meneo es profundo y cambia tendencia de fondo, pues cambias de tercio, o de chaqueta.

Y... los stops son tus hamijos, especialmente en derivados

Edit: me piro hay que cargar el 600 y tomar la nacional Granada-Motril


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Ago 2014)

Mire su propio grafico 46?? Esto ha sido corto corto... o sea que hay salida en la cabeza. Lo dejamos una semana y vemos lo que pasa. 45,5 ya estaria bien para mi. Gran regla ... no enamorarte. Esta es la primera de una ... larga serie de mete-sacas ... Hasta que la meta en la mochila.



ane agurain dijo:


> ya le saca un 1%
> yo me lo estoy pensando, pero me voy a esperar al lunes a ver, quizás
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (1 Ago 2014)

Giro, punta y tacón... Giro, punta y tacón...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Giro, punta y tacón... Giro, punta y tacón...



usanos jugándose ahora romper los 1924-25 en futuros...

parece una llave cara a muchas más cosas

si rompiese igual a 37 y 42.... un 1% arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Giro, punta y tacón... Giro, punta y tacón...



mamon :cook:


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> usanos jugándose ahora romper los 1923-24 en futuros...
> 
> parece una llave cara a muchas más cosas
> 
> si rompiese igual a 37 y 42.... un 1% arriba




Ahí están queriéndose poner en verde.:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

Granada -Motril????

huye hinzensato!!!::


----------



## Robopoli (1 Ago 2014)

Da miedo ver con que precisión menean los índices. 
Que no harán con el chicharribex...


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Ago 2014)

Estos dos dias en rojo en todo el mundo tiene que ver con Kiciloff???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Estos dos dias en rojo en todo el mundo tiene que ver con Kiciloff???



coñe cuanto tiempo ! cuente algo usted!!


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Ago 2014)

Aca sigo amigos por estas tierras, vendiendo ladrillos (literalmente) y algo de huevo en polvo a Brasil (esta mas facil europa, paga mejor).
Nunca inverti en bolsa, pero por la gente que me rodea les aconsejaria que le hechen un ojo a Argentina, en 1 año se va la loca y siempre el gobierno nuevo hace los primeros 4 años las cosas bien, despues la cagan.
Cuando pase el follon del default (que sera en dias o semanas) si el merval se cae fuerte no veo con malos ojos una pequeña inversion a largo plazo por aqui.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

vamos coño 

















la que estan liando los fondos buitres


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Ago 2014)

Vamos Penney que tú puedes !!!!


----------



## Durmiente (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mande ........?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Mande ........?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



un cubata cada 5 minutos


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

porra cierre ibex: 10616


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Ya os adelanto que lo de argentina acabara fatal. Imaginaros una empresa en quiebra y el 95% de los acreedores reeestructura deuda, alarga plazos y acepta quitas, y luego el juez dice que la deuda reestructurada en realidad va detras de la deuda que no se ha reestructurado. Y ademas que todo el proceso dependa de la decision de una unica persona. No sabremso en este pais de del cuatroporcientismo.

Si yo hubiese recurrido el juez me hubiese dado la razon a mi con bonos por valor 50.000 euros, por exponer un caso.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> porra cierre ibex: 10616



tus muelas , 10720


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Y despues de leerme el articulo de levi solo predecir que europa dejara de existir economicamente en no mas de 2 o 3 lustros, el nivel de vida va a caer en picado, ni siquiera os podeis imaginar con la miseria a vuestro alrededor que tendreis que convivir en unos años.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 16:00 ----------

Y el Ibex en 11.500 en agosto.


----------



## Durmiente (1 Ago 2014)

Porra 10.650

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2014)

10.458 por ser optimista y tal....


Piratón, para Motril ni de broma. Termina vacaciones la media naranja.... a volá.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> 10.458 por ser optimista y tal....
> 
> 
> Piratón, para Motril ni de broma. Termina vacaciones la media naranja.... a volá.



en semanales llevamos 4 velas con mínimos decrecientes ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> 10.458 por ser optimista y tal....
> 
> 
> Piratón, para Motril ni de broma. Termina vacaciones la media naranja.... a volá.



Sabia decisión. 

Me da a mi que te pasa como a mi. Vacaciones ligadas a las OTRAS.


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

Misiles balisticos en ucrania, ejecuciones masivas en gaza, el califa a las puertas de bagdad, argentina en quiebra y ahora libia en llamas.



> RAS JDIR Tunisia (Reuters) - *Tunisian guards shot into the air and fired tear gas on Friday to stop a group of Egyptians from storming across the border with Libya after fleeing violence in Tripoli*, a Reuters reporter said.
> 
> The Egyptians were fed up with long wait at the Ras Jdir border crossing and then tried to force their way over. There was no immediate official comment on any injuries from Tunisian or Libyan officials.
> 
> ...



Tunisia guards fire in air to disperse crowds at Libya border | Top News | Reuters



> *Libya’s Islamist militant group Ansar al-Sharia has said that it seized complete control of Benghazi late on Wednesday, declaring the city an “Islamic emirate,”* the group’s representative said.
> 
> Ansar al-Sharia is blacklisted by the United States over its alleged role in an attack on the U.S. consulate in Benghazi, eastern Libya.
> 
> ...




http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...haria-declares-Islamic-state-in-Benghazi.html


----------



## IpSe (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tus muelas , 10720



enserio... hoy ya van 3 veces, cada vez que te veo... plof!! pa abajo.

tienes un don!


----------



## Chila (1 Ago 2014)

Menos en bme, tampoco es pa tanto.
Mts reboton intraday, de manual.


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

Porra 10.570. No veo ya el ansia viva bajista.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y despues de leerme el articulo de levi solo predecir que europa dejara de existir economicamente en no mas de 2 o 3 lustros, el nivel de vida va a caer en picado, ni siquiera os podeis imaginar con la miseria a vuestro alrededor que tendreis que convivir en unos años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 16:00 ----------
> 
> Y el Ibex en 11.500 en agosto.



Pero hoy diez quini 10.500

Y no preocuparse, esto es sólo dinero. Y por desgracia, solo dan las noticias que interesan. Lo peor es lo que no nos cuentan.

Puta bolsa, Grifols y BME presentan beneficios y ostión, menos mal que Tesla da perdidas y sube, cada vez entiendo menos.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 16:42 ----------

Y como no se pegar gifs y es viernes, directo al enlace

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/415914-gifs-que-me-parto-ojete-iv-138.html


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pero hoy diez quini 10.500
> 
> Y no preocuparse, esto es sólo dinero. Y por desgracia, solo dan las noticias que interesan. Lo peor es lo que no nos cuentan.
> 
> Puta bolsa, Grifols y BME presentan beneficios y ostión, menos mal que Tesla da perdidas y sube, cada vez entiendo menos.



Tu imaginate que tienes lapiz y papel, y piensa como dibujarías las acciones para hacer palmar dinero al común de los mortales...

Bueno, pues no llega a eso (hay *ciertos* límites que tienes que respetar)...pero tampoco se le aleja tanto .


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

El BES fostiandose todo lo que le quedaba en los últimos minutos. -30%. Al final lo acabaran saneando. Pero claro a ver quien es el guapo que se mete.


----------



## docjones (1 Ago 2014)

Porra 10621. Para seguir alcistas, pero en el límite y con incertidumbre.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pero hoy diez quini 10.500
> 
> Y no preocuparse, esto es sólo dinero. Y por desgracia, solo dan las noticias que interesan. Lo peor es lo que no nos cuentan.
> 
> Puta bolsa, Grifols y BME presentan beneficios y ostión, menos mal que Tesla da perdidas y sube, cada vez entiendo menos.



Deja de mirar la bolsa cada 5 minutos, pierde el tiempo analizando las empresas un poco y no dejes que el ruido te afecte, las dos empresas que comentas son dos buenas apuestas. La primera esta llevando todo el tema fiscal a Irlanda porque aquí no les pagan, con el consiguiente ahorro (ahora mismo todo el plasma procesado se paga en hispanistan, sea para hispanistan o para otro pais) con la nueva fabrica que contara con I+D (a fin de reducir mas la tributacion...cosas de Irlanda) solo pagaran impuestos por lo que se venda aqui, eso por no hablar que a la cúpula le quedan dos días para jubilarse o los planes de expansión por el globo. Sobre la segunda que te lo escriba otro que aquí hay gente muy buena con temas de negocios.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

uy uy uy


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Porra 10621. Para seguir alcistas, pero en el límite y con incertidumbre.



Ni idea de donde caerá hoy ni me importa. 
Pero este año a por los 12000 a paso ligero. 


Sinceramente estoy viendo la trampa cada vez más clara.
@Docjones, tal vez eso que a tí te huele raro, que no es correcto, que está pasando algo, esa incertidumbre… es que tal vez haya pasado lo que pasa pocas veces: el cazador ha sido cazado.

Viendo los volúmenes por encima parece que las posiciones cortas esta vez no van a lograr coger todo el papel que necesitan y van a verse muy apretadas. :Baile:
Lo digo desde una gran ignorancia, sólo soy un gacelón cobarde con unos pocos ahorros en bolsa.o... pero me da que Macumba s'a muerto y ha sido barrido :XX:

A lo mejor las gacelas por fín se están dando cuenta de que los SL son el cepo donde mueren y que marca a los depredadores el punto hasta donde hay que bajar los chiringuitos apara hacer su agosto.
Tal vez esos fondos depredadores pensaron que el resto del papel que necesitan devolver lo recogerían de generar pánico por todos los medios posibles para provocar ventas masivas… y tal vez, sólo tal vez, entre los pequeños inversores se ha mantenido la cordura y no han vendido.


Si la caída tiene otro sentido que a mí se me escapa sólo queda cruzar los dedos y esperar a que escampe. Pero me da que eso no va a pasar...:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)




----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Deja de mirar la bolsa cada 5 minutos, pierde el tiempo analizando las empresas un poco y no dejes que el ruido te afecte, las dos empresas que comentas son dos buenas apuestas. La primera esta llevando todo el tema fiscal a Irlanda porque aquí no les pagan, con el consiguiente ahorro (ahora mismo todo el plasma procesado se paga en hispanistan, sea para hispanistan o para otro pais) con la nueva fabrica que contara con I+D (a fin de reducir mas la tributacion...cosas de Irlanda) solo pagaran impuestos por lo que se venda aqui, eso por no hablar que a la cúpula le quedan dos días para jubilarse o los planes de expansión por el globo. Sobre la segunda que te lo escriba otro que aquí hay gente muy buena con temas de negocios.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


en ambas el volumen que mueven marca la trampa, son manipulables

y los leoncios las quieren baratas, porque se las han subido demasiado y llegan tarde ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> en ambas el volumen que mueven marca la trampa, son manipulables
> ...



Sigues dentro de BME?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2014)

los leoncios llegan tarde dice el tolai :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los leoncios llegan tarde dice el tolai :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2014)

El VIX ya empieza a pegársela 



ane agurain dijo:


> Sigues dentro de BME?


----------



## IpSe (1 Ago 2014)

volvemos a 10510... era un engaño para cazar a los toritos con ese mini rebote?...


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los leoncios llegan tarde dice el tolai :rolleye:



Un poco brusco, el JJJ ha querido decir:

"Los operadores medio-grandes han podido realizar posiciones, contando las plusvalías de un primer semestre, mientras han dejado enganchadas posiciones de minoristas y pequeños operadores. 
Cuando los sistemas detecten que la "masa crítica" de jugadores han soltado a pérdidas y se optimice una nueva entrada volverán a subirlo, siempre buscando movimientos de tendencia a medio, donde se pueden estrujar las carteras sin echar del mercado a la gacelada"

Pues eso.

Los pillados u/o inversores a largo, financian y sustentan el mercado. Mientras se consuelan con dividendos (si eso que te dan y lo descuentan del precio )

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 17:13 ----------




FranR dijo:


> 10.458 por ser optimista y tal....
> 
> 
> Piratón, para Motril ni de broma. Termina vacaciones la media naranja.... a volá.



Ajustando al B3 que has calculado 8:, ergo esperas para el lunes.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

ichimoku, por recordar, va a clavar bastante los niveles semanales:
10450+- ibex
9167+- dax

habrá que incorporar el FranRisk o algo al prt


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Ago 2014)

Por cierto Bestinver, si hace unas semanas vendió BME, ahora hace lo mismo con Acciona y mantiene una posición fuerte en Mittal >500k


----------



## IpSe (1 Ago 2014)

Cerramos por debajo de 10500? FranR va ganando la porra no?


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2014)

IpSe dijo:


> Cerramos por debajo de 10500? FranR va ganando la porra no?



No podía perder la cena con velas y hule junto al gato. 

No hemos bajado tanto, y quedan los minutos de maquillaje

SOMMMBRAAA AQUIIII .... sombra allaaaaáa


----------



## Tono (1 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los leoncios llegan tarde dice el tolai :rolleye:



y también lloran, señor gato
también lloran

nadie es perfecto :no:


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

cierro cortos dax.

ibex los dejo pa la semana que viene, menudo dia...


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cierro cortos dax.
> 
> ibex los dejo pa la semana que viene, menudo dia...





mpbk dijo:


> doble techo cumplido dow..hasta aqui lo facil.
> Cierro cortos.
> 
> ---------- post added 31-jul-2014 at 17:01 ----------
> ...




Eso aguante esos largos, a ver si recupera


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ibex rompe soporte.......obj 10000



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un poco brusco, el JJJ ha querido decir:
> 
> "Los operadores medio-grandes han podido realizar posiciones, contando las plusvalías de un primer semestre, mientras han dejado enganchadas posiciones de minoristas y pequeños operadores.
> Cuando los sistemas detecten que la "masa crítica" de jugadores han soltado a pérdidas y se optimice una nueva entrada volverán a subirlo, siempre buscando movimientos de tendencia a medio, donde se pueden estrujar las carteras sin echar del mercado a la gacelada"
> ...



What it comes being..."Te lo bajo hasta el stop y entonces te lo compro y lo subo".

Obviamente, los expertos son ustedes, pero a mi me huele a que la fase de "vamos a repartir papeles como locas para bajarlo" ya ha pasado y estamos en la fase de "vamos a dejar que estos pringaos nos den sus acciones baratas". Obviamente, ni idea de hasta donde llegará esa fase, si lo supiera postearía desde las bahamas .


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Pues ya es mala suerte saber que va a caer y abrir largos 200 puntos más arriba..... :XX:


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Eso aguante esos largos, a ver si recupera



no sabes leer? si he dicho que habia roto, y 200 pepinazos que me ha dado.

en eurooooooosssss,,,pues multiplica :XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Krim dijo:


> What it comes being..."Te lo bajo hasta el stop y entonces te lo compro y lo subo".
> 
> Obviamente, los expertos son ustedes, pero a mi me huele a que la fase de "vamos a repartir papeles como locas para bajarlo" ya ha pasado y estamos en la fase de "vamos a dejar que estos pringaos nos den sus acciones baratas". Obviamente, ni idea de hasta donde llegará esa fase, si lo supiera postearía desde las bahamas .





Comprar en días como ayer u hoy es de valientes.


Voy a echar un ojo a ver dónde meten un poco de pasta en subasta los gordos, y ver si coincide que sean con los que más han sacudido esta semana, cara a un posible rebotín metesaca








posibilidad de futuros a 1913-1914 ?

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 09:39 ----------

Subasta ibex:

Han "levantado" mucho Eurona, Ntc, Logista
Tiran a Aperam

Cero pistas


----------



## Krim (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Comprar en días como ayer u hoy es de valientes.
> 
> 
> Voy a echar un ojo a ver dónde meten un poco de pasta en subasta los gordos, y ver si coincide que sean con los que más han sacudido esta semana, cara a un posible rebotín metesaca



NONONONONONONNO, no jodas, Dios me libre. No he dicho nada de comprar, sólo de que *me* parece que esta zona es cuando ya empiezan a violetear gacelillas y tal. No significa que no pueda seguir bajando, pero si llevas cortos es buen momento de soltarlos, no te vayan a pillar, y sobre todo, estar ojo avizor para ver si hay cambio de tendencia en los próximos días como sospecho.


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

los indices han entrado en reacción, al dax le quedan 800 de bajada


----------



## Namreir (1 Ago 2014)

El Ibex ha caido un 6,5% desde maximos.


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El Ibex ha caido un 6,5% desde maximos.



ya dije que 11200 era techo........

si es que, en bandeja.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 17:48 ----------

veo veo, el ibex a 9900


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

1914 en los futuros cumplidos, pero también es posible que ahora haga OTRO HCH
con obejtivo 1905 aprox


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

Alguna noticia del ISDE? Imagino que no pueden decir nada hasta que cierre USA?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2014)

Se han folleteado a medio campamento de gacelas flanders. La bajadita ha sido epic.

Todos los días alimentadas con lechuga y pasta...pero un día le dan una invitación a un lugar que no conocían, matadero?, que es eso?


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

las indra siguen hasta el obj hch...

he abierto cortos gas natural, ha salido todo el big capital


----------



## docjones (1 Ago 2014)

Qué tentador estaba BME...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

El Tribunal Superior de Justicia paraliza la ampliación del Bernabéu | Madrid | EL PAÍS


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ago 2014)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LHJX_dQfS7VPE4B2Bzi2yrf5FPPRop5AY9CZIE2K4lA/edit?pli=1

Interesante documento (un pelín tarde)


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

Para alguien que está aprendiendo. ¿Como sabeis cuando salen los institucionales/leones? ¿Volumen? ¿Trader?


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

de bbva tambien ha salido hasta la mosca que tengo en mi ventana


----------



## jayco (1 Ago 2014)

Activados los CDS

Credit Derivatives Determinations Committee » Argentine Republic


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Para alguien que está aprendiendo. ¿Como sabeis cuando salen los institucionales/leones? ¿Volumen? ¿Trader?



a MI me parece que muchos usamos Koncorde, y este video, si te ves los 15 min, lo vas a entender fácilmente

otra cosa es que nos creamos o no esto

#Webinario #FTR1 "El Indicador KONCORDE" por @fffavela 19-03-14 22.04 on Vimeo


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

ostia pues al final me ha entrado la orden en metro........


----------



## Xiux (1 Ago 2014)

Vaya Hostia me he pegao en BME !!!::::::

y quien decia de poco volumen, ha sido bestial

ala, otro largo mas

La unica que da alegrías es IAG !:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2014)

guanas tardes

buen finde a todos


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

alguien tiene cojones de comprar bes?

de 0.08 a 0.1 es soporte.......


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Lo mismo, buenas tardes y vacaciones


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-com-precio-vivienda-julio-ajusta-8-6-a.html


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Para alguien que está aprendiendo. ¿Como sabeis cuando salen los institucionales/leones? ¿Volumen? ¿Trader?



prueba con Koncorde v10 de ProRealTime


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

a ver si se deja comprar portugal telekom cuando empieze a rebotar.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 18:13 ----------

y arkema que le queda otro 20% de bajada...id apuntando, es gratis.

y luego me coméis la polla de lo bueno que soy


de nada x 1000000000000


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

¿Compramos Ahora?


Renta 4 dice que compra Grifols
Grifols: Aprovechamos las caídas para entrar en el valor

Entrevista a un tal Steve Forbes
Destrucción del dólar amenaza economía mundial

Y unos bonos
Un gráfico que sugiere que el bono EEUU a 10 años se dirige al 1,5%


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Ago 2014)

Pues el Vix que parecía que se relajaba al principio pero se dio la vuelta y ya está por encima de 17.


----------



## mofeta (1 Ago 2014)

En DIA no quedan ni las naranjas de los grandes


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues el Vix que parecía que se relajaba al principio pero se dio la vuelta y ya está por encima de 17.









+


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

y ahora, parece que el sp futuros está haciendo el tercer HCH LOL

llevaria a 1890 los futuros 

si se cumple, claro


----------



## decloban (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a MI me parece que muchos usamos Koncorde, y este video, si te ves los 15 min, lo vas a entender fácilmente



Cada vez utilizo menos koncorde, lo tengo puesto por pereza a quitarlo pero en semanal no me gusta nada su resultado. Por ejemplo en Ebro desde el 23 de julio solo entran manos fuertes y el valor no para de bajar.

En semanal ni koncorde ni macd me gustan, este último me da la señales demasiado tarde comparado con el otro juguetito que utilizo.

Para los que comentáis entrar en algún valor porque esta barato, con vuestro permiso pongo dos citas que seguro que ya conocéis pero no viene mal recordarlas.

_Nunca compre o venda un valor sin revisar el gráfico_
_
Nunca compre un valor porque parezca barato, después que éste haya sido aplastado. Cuando se venda un poco, descubrirá que lo barato se convierte en algo todavía ¡más barato!_

Ambas de Stan Weinstein.


----------



## mpbk (1 Ago 2014)

el 90% de gente no sabe usar el konkorde........yo si claro.

lo de que si los azules suben hay que comprar...es de parbulitos.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Cada vez utilizo menos koncorde, lo tengo puesto por pereza a quitarlo pero en semanal no me gusta nada su resultado. Por ejemplo en Ebro desde el 23 de julio solo entran manos fuertes y el valor no para de bajar.
> 
> En semanal ni koncorde ni macd me gustan, este último me da la señales demasiado tarde comparado con el otro juguetito que utilizo.
> 
> ...






Yo koncorde en semanal no miro ya. Solo diario. macd 8-21-8
Divergencias en rsi-macd, porque marcan cambio de mercados, para que podamos guardar la ropa y sepamos cuándo cambia el mercado 
Y lineas. 

Miro más estos 3 de pinta y colorea, además de koncorde diario, que ya sabemos que no gustan a los fundamentalitas islámicos:

KST - indicateurs techniques - Glossaire de la Bourse
tocado para esto:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...divisas-etc-que-me-pidais-3.html#post11877402

http://www.tradingunited.es/foro/trading-automatico-eas-indicadores-y-scr*BORRAME*ipts/8691-belkhayate-system-exito-francia-price-action-facil.html combinadas con Titán a 65, no a 100.

E ichimoku 9-26-52, es que soy un clásico.
https://www.ichimokutrade.com/articles/Ichimoku_Ebook.pdf
Indicador Ichimoku: qu es y para qu nos sirve
a veces pongo 7-22-44 en otra ventana


claro, que es todo pinta y colorea, pero de momento trato de entrar en bajadas y subidas, no solo en valores "alcistas". 

Y trato de estar pocos días.


----------



## decloban (1 Ago 2014)

El timing tuyo y mio son diferentes por eso cada uno utilizamos nuestras herramientas 

Mis herramientas de AT son apenas 3 y muy sencillas. A veces nos empeñamos en complicarlo todo porque nos da la sensación de que sera mejor pero luego la realidad nos muestra que seguir el flujo del dinero es relativamente sencillo.

¿Te acuerdas lo que te comente del futuro pillado por pm? Veremos si la corrección es profunda, larga en el tiempo o ambas. A ver como lo justifican, mientras tanto el mercado hace tiempo que nos hablaba


----------



## ane agurain (1 Ago 2014)

Si, sí recuerdo.

Una duda, el SP me pone que tiene CPM (con 260) aún, está bien?

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 12:56 ----------

el TOP TEN de la semana:

AMP -18,64	
APPS -17,05	
GRF -14,15
PRS -13,56
RLIA -13,33
FRS -11,11
OHL -10,82	
FCC -10,03	
EDR -9,93	
SCYR -9,48	
BME -9,45	


el TOP TEN del mes:
GALQ -30,3	
AMP -28,4	
QBT -26,5	
INYPS -26,4	
EZE -23,1	
RLIA -23,0	
SLR -21,0	
APPS -20,9	
UBS -20,0	
EDR -19,8	
CBAV -18,3


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Ago 2014)

Bueno doy por finalizada, momentáneamente, la mascarada-mariconada de lateralidad tipycall del Ibex asustaviejas....el Lunes 4 a ganar pasta...a atacar los 11.000 otra vez...y pasados 3/4 días cuando los rocemos volvamos a retroceder a 10.600....fácil fácil neeeeenggg...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (1 Ago 2014)

¿y lo de hoy en jazztel?


----------



## decloban (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Una duda, el SP me pone que tiene CPM (con 260) aún, está bien?



sp500 a mi me pinta un -4 en CPM 52. Interesante se puede poner si el cierre del próximo viernes es por debajo de 1900.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2014 at 21:41 ----------




Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ¿y lo de hoy en jazztel?



La semana del 7 julio nos debería de haber saltado el SL en 10,30. Y meterse desde el 7 de abril en el valor era jugársela un poco. Próxima semana importante cerrar por encima de 10,40 el viernes.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ago 2014)

Bueno, damas y caballeros, el Tio Masclet se va unos días de vacances con la familia. Les deseo lo mejor.
Intentaré conectarme para ver cómo nos van las bacanales de Pandoro.


----------



## decloban (1 Ago 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, damas y caballeros, el Tio Masclet se va unos días de vacances con la familia. Les deseo lo mejor.
> Intentaré conectarme para ver cómo nos van las bacanales de Pandoro.




Disfruta, salud i força al canut.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si, sí recuerdo.
> 
> Una duda, el SP me pone que tiene CPM (con 260) aún, está bien?
> 
> ...




El top ten esta plagado de chicharros


----------



## Chila (1 Ago 2014)

Creo que el lunes entrare en grifols....


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2014)

300 mensajes en un día ... por 31 días de agosto ...................................


----------



## Robopoli (2 Ago 2014)

Como se pierde las buenas costumbres....
up! Up! Upton!!!


----------



## Namreir (2 Ago 2014)

Y una vez activado los cedeses, el juez permite el pago de los intereses de la deuda, y argentina ya no esta en default.

No os parece genial la maniobra.

Yo no la hubiese ideado mejor.

Un puto genio el juez, habria que saber cuanto se ha llevado en sus cuentas de las islas caiman.

Occidente es una sociedad decrepita, corrupta y en proceso de descomposicion.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ago 2014)

Up y tal
....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2014)

Vaaaa aaaa lleeeeesssghaaaaarrr...


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> 300 mensajes en un día ... por 31 días de agosto ...................................




Pues hoy no creo que lleguen a 300, ni a 30.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2014)

Esta caída ya se la olian los institucionales y es mas sabían que iba a ser por Argentina,Sudamerica,Portugal y Ucrania.Han centrado los tiros vía cortos a valores muy concretos, Tef,bme,Santander,dia,....
Ni por asomo han movilizado el mismo dinero que en 2008 o 2011/2012 así que de momento parece improbable que asistamos a caídas del 40% a cp, quizás del 10%-20% pero yo no apuesto por mas...."de momento", dentro de unos meses ya veremos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (2 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta caída ya se la olian los institucionales y es mas sabían que iba a ser por Argentina,Sudamerica,Portugal y Ucrania.Han centrado los tiros vía cortos a valores muy concretos, Tef,bme,Santander,dia,....
> Ni por asomo han movilizado el mismo dinero que en 2008 o 2011/2012 así que de momento parece improbable que asistamos a caídas del 40% a cp, quizás del 10%-20% pero yo no apuesto por mas...."de momento", dentro de unos meses ya veremos



Added on: 31 July 2014 
Royal Imtech provides a trading update ahead of its half year results announcement on August 26th, 2014.
Operational performance for the total group on order intake, revenue and operational EBITDA margin in the second quarter of 2014 came in at approximately similar levels as the first quarter 2014.
Net debt at the end of June 2014 was approximately 1,040 million euro of which 43 million euro is non cash and relates to the earlier announced financing arrangement.
As previously announced, significant debt reduction is a key priority for Imtech which all stakeholders will benefit from given the expense associated with the current debt level. Imtech will continue to review all options to achieve such significant debt reduction. As part of this programme, Imtech has initiated discussions with its financiers regarding an amendment of its finance agreements including financial covenants. A further update will be provided with the announcement of the half year results.
The sale process of the ICT division is well on track. Imtech expects to announce the outcome in the third quarter of 2014. The proceeds of the divestment will be used to reduce debt.
The legally required waiting period for the decrease of the nominal value of the shares ended on July 28th, 2014 with no objections. As a result the company can decrease the nominal value of its shares. Such a decrease of the nominal value of the shares does not have an impact on the value of shareholders equity.
KPMG will review Imtech’s first half year results 2014 with publication thereof scheduled on August 26th, 2014.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2014)

Malos resultados de imtech @elpaisdelasmaravillas, la deuda sigue creciendo aunque esta vez de forma menos acelerada.En primer lugar van a modificar las condiciones con los bancos y despues venderan Ict.Sin embargo queda en el aire que pasara con la ampliacion, esa es la gran incognita.De momento la reestructuracion no ha funcionado,siguen igual que hace 1 año


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

viscofan
hasta hoy hemos hecho esos 2 gaps, para llegar al punto de partida. curioso? se repetirá?







---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 02:03 ----------

Luego, sobre Airbus, en menos de 2 semanas, en Inversis dicen que compra. La anterior vez, compra y guano. Ahora veremos.

Mientras, tenemos publirreportaje:
Un duopolio listo para despegar: los expertos confían en Boeing y Airbus - elEconomista.es


Hablo de airbus. Por AT a mí me da 40 o menos. No sé.

Por fundamentales:
Pedidos 2013: más de 1500
Pedidos 2014: 290 a 30 de junio

Son estas cosas las que me hacen desconfiar.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

menudo finde más monótono!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> menudo finde más monótono!



Ebro Foods, ALBA se ha lucido comprándolas a 16,89 €..... Tres millones de acciones nada menos. Ahora mismo ya supera el 10%


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ebro Foods, ALBA se ha lucido comprándolas a 16,89 €..... Tres millones de acciones nada menos. Ahora mismo ya supera el 10%



Gif apropiado a las compras de los March








Alba si te fijas, la han parado justo en un punto.


----------



## rufus (3 Ago 2014)

Y a donde puede caer grifols?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

Por qué caminos el "peregrino" puede llegar a buen puerto en la bolsa española - elEconomista.es

ME parece que este artículo habla bien, en tema de PER, pero que no hay que olvidar la tendencia del precio hacia dónde va, y eso el AF no lo dice.

A veces hay que hacer caso a las "otras" matemáticas:












> varias son las opciones para hacer el recorrido: el Camino Francés, el de la Vía de la Plata, el del Norte... ¿Cuál es el más conveniente? Todo depende de lo que busque. En la bolsa española ocurre lo mismo, ya que a la hora de elegir una compañía cada inversor se guía por unos parámetros específicos. En este sentido, descubra cuáles son las rutas por las que merece la pena peregrinar en función de cuatro variables: rentabilidad por dividendo, recomendación del consenso de mercado, potencial alcista y PER -número de veces que el precio recoge el beneficio-.
> 
> Si es de los inversores que prefieren una retribución periódica, en la bolsa española se pueden encontrar suculentas rentabilidades y, lo más importante, en efectivo. Y es que hay que tener en cuenta que muchas compañías cotizadas se han acogido a la modalidad del scrip dividendo pago en acciones, por lo que el rendimiento de su dividendo está edulcorado. De este modo, entre las que retribuyen a sus accionistas completamente en efectivo, se pueden encontrar rentabilidades de entre el 4 y el 7 por ciento, como es el caso de Enagás o DF.
> 
> ...


----------



## ... (3 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sigues dentro de BME?



¿Y tú sigues dentro de OLE?


----------



## Claca (3 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> menudo finde más monótono!



¿Cómo se llama la chiquilla?


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2014)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama la chiquilla?



¿Te han dejado puesto el control parental y se han ido de vacaciones, o qué?

Que tú eras un genio de las gráficas, no me jodas que no sabes usar el tineye...

Aline Riscado, por cierto...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Ago 2014)

Seguimiento cortos:

*ANR* 26.44 % +1.86%
*JCP* 27.80 % -3.59% 
*ACI* 19.18 % +1.60%


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Y tú sigues dentro de OLE?



sí. 

y he comprado la semana pasada. con idea de hacer metesaca. a 0.385
considero que se le puede sacar un poco cuando publique resultados. por pura especulación. el riesgo de caer a 0.380 es ese.


ole no me preocupa en exceso. digamos que si hay opa me come los beneficios sacados con ella, y si no hay pues los incrementaré.

la que me preocupa es Ebro. perder los 15 es guano casi fijo.

y bme es tentadora, y es valor refugio en caso de oxtias, como Ebro, pero ya ves... como autopas y alimentación, pero le ha pillado lo de gowex.

bme.Airbus.caf.duro.cie.grifols.

son empresas "segurolas" con dividendo y bajo per, pero no sé si se cae el ibex un 10%, cómo aguantarán.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2014 at 09:09 ----------

gs -4% para japon... LOL


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2014)

Ane ni ebro ni bme son ningún chollo a estos precios, aunque si bajan algo mas si son para tenerlas en cuenta. Si te gustan esos valores lo mejor que puedes hacer es comprarlos a través de alba ya que compensa el alto precio pagado en esas acciones con el precio de derribo que pago en su dia por otras ,ademas cuentan con una importante liquidez.

Grifols la lleva Ivan Martín del Santander, es muy conocido.

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={ddda453c-15de-4851-967b-b44ae8510c80}

Y Metavalor.

Si tienes acciones algo caras en cartera yo creo que es mejor compensarlas vía fondos de inversion

En bolsa española bestinver,metavalor,los march e ivan Martín se mueven muy bien.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

entré por AT.

ya sabe que yo los fundamentales....


Ebro tiene un soporte muy claro entre 14.80-15.20
viene de fallar sobre los 17. 

ahora mismo, si repuntase un poco esta semana, marcaria divergencia alcista. pero no voy a esperarla más. SL que quite a 15.30 para bajarlo un poco. si sube, que cierre gap y agur.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entré por AT.
> 
> ya sabe que yo los fundamentales....
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es que alba (bme y ebro) o los fondos de metavalor y de Ivan Martín (grifols) irán detras de la acción, sin embargo caerán menos


----------



## Chila (3 Ago 2014)

Tenia claro entrar en grifols, pero mirando tanto mdf como mts tambien me gritan comprame.
El problema es que tienen un aspecto grafico penoso.


----------



## Feinmann (3 Ago 2014)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama la chiquilla?



Aline Riscado


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Tenia claro entrar en grifols, pero mirando tanto mdf como mts tambien me gritan comprame.
> El problema es que tienen un aspecto grafico penoso.



El problema que el sector es debil y el valor es debil, cuando el dinero no entra es por algo...


----------



## decloban (3 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El problema que el sector es debil y el valor es debil



Decir que el sector biotecnologico T4573P es débil es un poco atrevido o yo no estoy mirando el gráfico como toca.

De echo sus compis de sector no han tenido las bajadas que ha tenido GRF y alguno en cierre semanal verde.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Decir que el sector biotecnologico T4573P es débil en europeo es un poco atrevido o yo no estoy mirando el gráfico como toca.
> 
> De echo sus compis de sector no han tenido las bajadas que ha tenido GRF y alguno en cierre semanal verde.



Me refería a Mittal, yo soy partidario de compra en GRF


----------



## decloban (3 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Me refería a Mittal, yo soy partidario de compra en GRF



Perdone pues, es que estaba flipando 

Aprovecho para preguntar, ¿alguien sabe que hay que hacer para poder solucionar mi problema con el avatar? La opción pm a calopez no funciona.


----------



## Chila (3 Ago 2014)

Gracias por la ayuda.
Mts lo que tiene es que soportes y resistencias son muy claros.
Seguiremos el plan inicial.


----------



## rufus (3 Ago 2014)

Veis a grifols bajando de 30?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Veis a grifols bajando de 30?



GRF mirando AT, "debería" por confirmar la figura de rotura de 35 a 30.

eso dice el manual jatencio







además creo que bertok puso el chart





la verdad es que hay cosas muy apetecibles, y muchas velas martillo "de vuelta" en valores que citáis, pero quién dice que no es una trampa, como la de la semana pasada?

como señala, bertok de nuevo, no porque haya bajado un 10% hay que lanzarse corriendo a comprar algo...


----------



## rufus (3 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> GRF mirando AT, "debería" por confirmar la figura de rotura de 35 a 30.
> 
> eso dice el manual jatencio
> 
> ...



Voy a buscar el chart de bertok, es que grifols la queria para largo, pero la veo con per algo alto. Por debajo de 30 ya seria mas apetecible...


----------



## @@strom (3 Ago 2014)

Bestinver sigue comprando Mts, supone ya casi el 5% del bestinver bolsa.

Por cierto, Ebro la tengo en el radar, yo creo que va a ser mi proxima compra.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ago 2014)

Ebro la citamos mucho... y eso puede incitar a la compra. 
Yo estaría al loro. La llevo y no tengo todas conmigo.


Digo esto, porque lo mismo me pasa con mts-grf-caf-mdf etc... (estando fuera)

vienen sonando mucho por la caida que han tenido y "lo baratas" que están por per algunas....



eso, que se valore esto, que a veces actuamos desde el cortex "cojonil"


----------



## mpbk (3 Ago 2014)

bueno yo mañaana abro largos a gas natural MATERIA PRIMA, no acción.


----------



## @@strom (3 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ebro la citamos mucho... y eso puede incitar a la compra.
> Yo estaría al loro. La llevo y no tengo todas conmigo.
> 
> 
> ...



Las compras que estoy haciendo son con vistas a una cartera de muy largo plazo.
Muchos años vaya.
Por debajo de 15 ebro me parece compra clara, una empresa sector alimenticio a ese per me parece interesante para lo que te digo.
Buena caja, buenos fcf y poca deuda además de un pay out interesante.


----------



## rufus (3 Ago 2014)

EBRO ha bajado el dividendo este año... Tb la tengo en el radar.

mdf la llevo a 5 y menuda mierda, me acojona. Con que no baje dividendo me llega.


----------



## decloban (3 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno yo mañaana abro largos a gas natural MATERIA PRIMA, no acción.



¿Misma estrategia en acciones, índices y materias primas?


----------



## mpbk (3 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Misma estrategia en acciones, índices y materias primas?


----------



## decloban (3 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


>



Veo que no avanzamos y estamos igual que en noviembre


----------



## mpbk (3 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Veo que no avanzamos y estamos igual que en noviembre



:::::::


----------



## docjones (3 Ago 2014)

A ver que nos depara mañana. Rebote? Cambio de tendencia?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

pista:

china pmi servicios
menor nivel en todo el año


----------



## creative (4 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pista:
> 
> china pmi servicios
> menor nivel en todo el año



Creo que Agosto prometen los 10.000


----------



## Se vende (4 Ago 2014)

Bueno el BES malo para los antiguos accionistas y el "bueno" para el frob portugues mas otros bancos por un montante de 4900 millones y se llamara Novo banco


----------



## docjones (4 Ago 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Bueno el BES malo para los antiguos accionistas y el "bueno" para el frob portugues mas otros bancos por un montante de 4900 millones y se llamara Novo banco



Juer que yuyu. Me recuerda Nova Caixa Galicia, luego Nova Galicia Banco...


----------



## mpbk (4 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Creo que Agosto prometen los 10.000



9900 he dicho


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Creo que Agosto prometen los 10.000



Lo importante es a final de año en cuanto estaremos en el ibex pesa mucho los bancos


----------



## ... (4 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 9900 he dicho



Póntelo en tu firma, total si no aciertas siempre puedes volver a cambiarla y hacer como que nadie se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## amago45 (4 Ago 2014)

Buenos días
no mucho que aportar hoy, seguimos trabajando que no es poco

Estamos en plenas cabañuelas (o témporas, dependiendo de viven en el sur o en el norte), observen los primeros 24 días de agosto para pronosticar el tiempo de los próximos doce meses, siendo los primeros doce días pronósticos de los meses en orden numérico ascendente (1=enero; 2=febrero, etc.) y los segundo doce días, pronostica los meses en orden numérico descendente (13=diciembre; 14=noviembre; etc.) 

Ya tienen entretenimiento si están de vacaciones, y si lo quieren aplicar a la bolsa, sería interesante hacerle seguimiento

Por otro lado, nuestros vecinos portugueses a rescatar el BES ... todo muy libegal, ... ... ... me acuerdo que mi profesor de economía decía algo así como que las ineficiencias del mercado las solucionaba el propio mercado ... ... ... ::::::


----------



## Xiux (4 Ago 2014)

Buen Dia, a ver que pasa con BME, despues de la hostia de la semana pasada.

Y seguiremos a Grifols que la han sableado de lo lindo.

Hoy parece que rebotamos

Todos de vacaciones no?

Las BME con el culo roto:::, las IAG de p.m. !


----------



## Topongo (4 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias foristas aquí topongo de vacaciones. .. de puntazo hace un par de dias dejamos la Cantabria vasca hartos del frio y nos hemos venido para el mediterráneo. .. esto es vida solecito, playa , piscina a ver si se espabilan esas fer y ya todo perfecto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Misterio (4 Ago 2014)

> Datos España
> Paro en España en julio baja en 29.841 personas. El descenso es mucho menor de lo esperado, que era por encima de los 110.000 desde los 122.700 anteriores, esto puede dañar al mercado y es un punto negativo en la evolución del desempleo.



Que se acaba la gasooofa mariaaano


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelishas 

bueno , nos espera un rebote para luego seguir guaneando , 10800 aprox :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (4 Ago 2014)

Buenos días.

Se ve que está todo el hilo de vacaciones....


----------



## mpbk (4 Ago 2014)

... dijo:


> Póntelo en tu firma, total si no aciertas siempre puedes volver a cambiarla y hacer como que nadie se ha dado cuenta.



cambié la firma porque ya se habia cumplido, cansinos soys.

11200 salida.

y ahora pabajo.

:uto amo


----------



## Topongo (4 Ago 2014)

Tengo la sensación de que hoy va a ser mi último dia en fer... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2014)

Buenos días foreros,
Si oís crujidos son los huesos de Cervantes retorciéndose en la tumba viendo los posts de algunos trolecillos.
Por lo demás esto está un poco parado.
Saludos


----------



## javiorz (4 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que hoy va a ser mi último dia en fer...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Pues menudo dia para salirse :ouch: No dan más que disgustos la verdad...


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Ago 2014)

Empezamos en verde pero ya colvemos al rojo.
Después de las dos jornadas de guanillo que vivimos la semana pasada si esto no remonta un poquito...


----------



## amago45 (4 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que hoy va a ser mi último dia en fer...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Aguante, tenga FED


----------



## Topongo (4 Ago 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Aguante, tenga FED



El stop eata puesto no se si saltará pero de fedianos esta el mundo lleno o lo dicen por algo en eapecial?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ago 2014)

Imtech -20% a 0.46 no hay limite para las caidas. Hombre mosca suedzucker pasito a pasito a los 12...


----------



## Topongo (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech -20% a 0.46 no hay limite para las caidas. Hombre mosca suedzucker pasito a pasito a los 12...



En rankia hay un hilo sin desperdicio sobre Imtech. .. lleno de promediadores a la baja.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## James Bond (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech -20% a 0.46 no hay limite para las caidas. Hombre mosca suedzucker pasito a pasito a los 12...



Esto me recuerda a un par de Rankia que llevan no se sabe ya cuanta pasta dilapidando a la baja :: Uno llevaba cerca de 30.000 acciones sobre 1€ de media...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Ago 2014)

Verdes días,

algo de lectura...
A desperate Bundesbank has abandoned principle - FT.com


----------



## mpbk (4 Ago 2014)

todos de vacaciones estais


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que hoy va a ser mi último dia en fer...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk




y mío en Ebro


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Ago 2014)

Jajaja ya empieza a subir la maricona esta...es que es tan previsible...un poquico de cagalera y FindeMundismo y catacrock pa'rriba...no he visto nunca índice tan facilón...:XX:


----------



## tesorero (4 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Jajaja ya empieza a subir la maricona esta...es que es tan previsible...un poquico de cagalera y FindeMundismo y catacrock pa'rriba...no he visto nunca índice tan facilón...:XX:



No subestimes el poder de ralph.


----------



## amago45 (4 Ago 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> No subestimes el poder de ralph.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Ago 2014)

Si no he hecho mal los cálculos, en el momento, hace instantes en que hoy FCC caía un 5%, Esther Koplowitz perdía hoy unos 48 millones de euros, y el valor de su participación en FCC era de 922 millones de euros. Espero que tenga bastantes más posesiones para pagar los más de 1.000 millones de euros que adeuda a los bancos, porque su situación es crítica.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Imtech -20% a 0.46 no hay limite para las caidas. Hombre mosca suedzucker pasito a pasito a los 12...



La deuda según los datos que publicaste el fin de semana ha vuelto a subir, esta vez a 1000 mill. Ya es casi impepinable que van ampliar capital

Mi apuesta

150-300 mill por ICT
250-300 mill vía ampliación


Un muerto para el armario


----------



## sarkweber (4 Ago 2014)

Como veis al S&P 500?? El grafico la verdad es que da miedito. https://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^GSPC#symbol=^GSPC;range=5y
Pandoro is coming?? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2014)

Porque debería dar miedo?? ienso:


----------



## Se vende (4 Ago 2014)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si no he hecho mal los cálculos, en el momento, hace instantes en que hoy FCC caía un 5%, Esther Koplowitz perdía hoy unos 48 millones de euros, y el valor de su participación en FCC era de 922 millones de euros. Espero que tenga bastantes más posesiones para pagar los más de 1.000 millones de euros que adeuda a los bancos, porque su situación es crítica.



A la koplowitz "le da igual" que valgan 100 que 1000 en caso de ejecución de las garantías, el problema sería de la banca dado que la única garantía es esa participación.


----------



## ... (4 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cambié la firma porque ya se habia cumplido, cansinos soys.
> 
> 11200 salida.
> 
> ...



No, lo cambiaste porque pusiste en mayo y no se cumplió.

Y a cansino no te gana nadie, tranquilo.

Ale, se acabo darle de comer al troll...


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2014)

¿Algún experto sobre petroleo?

[YOUTUBE]5DVkHSwo4Mc[/YOUTUBE]

Según esto las aguas son de marruecos, y el 50% esta concedido a Galp

Repsol solo tiene derecho a una prospección

Lancelot Digital - Noticias de Lanzarote - Marruecos prevé iniciar la próxima semana nuevos sondeos

Encuentran petróleo cerca de la mediana entre Marruecos y Canarias | Diario de Avisos


----------



## decloban (4 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Según esto las aguas son de marruecos, y el 50% esta concedido a Galp
> 
> Repsol solo tiene derecho a una prospección


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Un poco brusco, el JJJ ha querido decir:
> 
> "Los operadores medio-grandes han podido realizar posiciones, contando las plusvalías de un primer semestre, mientras han dejado enganchadas posiciones de minoristas y pequeños operadores.
> Cuando los sistemas detecten que la "masa crítica" de jugadores han soltado a pérdidas y se optimice una nueva entrada volverán a subirlo, siempre buscando movimientos de tendencia a medio, donde se pueden estrujar las carteras sin echar del mercado a la gacelada"
> ...




Post como este son los que han hecho grande a este hilo. Con que pocas palabras se puede decir tanto :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 16:38 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Jajaja ya empieza a subir la maricona esta...es que es tan previsible...un poquico de cagalera y FindeMundismo y catacrock pa'rriba...no he visto nunca índice tan facilón...:XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ago 2014)

todos en la playa


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2014)

Por fin ha roto Autohome cojones!! Y "parece" que tiene vía libre hasta los $51.75.


----------



## FranR (4 Ago 2014)

Estamos tonteando mucho con la B1 la ruptura nos manda muy abajo


----------



## mpbk (4 Ago 2014)

fcc acercandose a compra,. activado hch pero no sé si se va cumplir..yo comprare soporte


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos tonteando mucho con la B1 la ruptura nos manda muy abajo



Pero va sin volumen, no?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Algún experto sobre petroleo?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5DVkHSwo4Mc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Cuando dice si canaria quiere se independiza y se queda las aguas, es un proceso muy fácil... pierde toda la credibilidad


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

guanete


buenas tardes y tal


dax según ichi, tiene un soportillo en 9130 aprox


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cuando dice si canaria quiere se independiza y se queda las aguas, es un proceso muy fácil... pierde toda la credibilidad



A mi lo q me llama la atencion es q dice q esas aguas son de marruecos no de españa, era algo que desconocia.Repsol tiene una licencia para determinada zona pero porque marruecos se la ha concedido a españa y esta a Repsol.Yo no se si esto es verdad, no entiendo de derecho internacional.En esa zona hay petroleo porque exxon ya lo confirmo hace años, el tema es adivinar donde.Y sobre el proceso de independencia yo tampoco lo veo aunque no entiendo de leyes internacionales.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi lo q me llama la atencion es q dice q esas aguas son de marruecos no de españa, era algo que desconocia.Repsol tiene una licencia para determinada zona pero porque marruecos se la ha concedido a españa y esta a Repsol.Yo no se si esto es verdad, no entiendo de derecho internacional.En esa zona hay petroleo porque exxon ya lo confirmo hace años, el tema es adivinar donde.Y sobre el proceso de independencia yo tampoco lo veo aunque no entiendo de leyes internacionales.



Se ve a leguas que ese canal es pro independentismo, cosa que no me parece ni bien ni mal, pero de eso a hacerse pajas mentales hay un trecho. Mientras el castuzo dominante gane una perra mas con la situación actual que con una hipotética situación nada cambiara.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Ago 2014)

Cuando haya el más mínimo conflicto de intereses entre Marruecos y España, sea lo que sea, el beneficio siempre será para Marruecos.

Ahora es el petróleo, en otras ocasiones fue la pesca y permanentemente son los tomates (por ejemplo).

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:12 ----------

Todavía cierra en verde ...


----------



## atman (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Se ve a leguas que ese canal es *pro independentismo*, cosa que no me parece ni bien ni mal, pero de eso a hacerse pajas mentales hay un trecho. Mientras el castuzo dominante gane una perra mas con la situación actual que con una hipotética situación nada cambiara.



Emmm... espérese que creo que me he perdido algo... ¿canarias quiere ser república independiente de España? ¿en serio hay gente que piensa eso?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

bme creo que estamos rozando mínimos de 3 meses.... tentador

como caf-airbus-mts.... lo que decía anoche, glubs


----------



## FranR (4 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero va sin volumen, no?



Si, en B1 es donde hay que mirar el volumen. Si ha habido incremento de actividad en esa zona podríamos ver los 103xx a corto. 

Mejor un ligero verde o planitos hoy, para seguir pabajo


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Emmm... espérese que creo que me he perdido algo... ¿canarias quiere ser república independiente de España? ¿en serio hay gente que piensa eso?




Regionalismo y nacionalismo en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por pedir hasta el Bierzo quiere más autonomía...
Cosas veredes amigo Sancho que harán fablar a las piedras.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

subasta:
levantan zeltia-eurona
tiran un poco carbures-natra


----------



## Topongo (4 Ago 2014)

Bueno hemos sobrevivido con las fer un dia más... a ver si mañana no abren muy tontas y las mantenemos pero no tengo buenas sensaciones

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Regionalismo y nacionalismo en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Por pedir hasta el Bierzo quiere más autonomía...
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho que harán fablar a las piedras.




Bierzo libre, capital Bembibre.

Allá donde haya algo que chupar habrá algun grupo interesado en organizar la sociedad (polis) en su beneficio (y si no que pregunten a los pujols y otros clanes aún no desmantelados).

Tienen más fundamento histórico, cultural y hasta económico regiones como El Bierzo, Cartagena (Que también tuvo fueros propios como otros territorios "históricos" ) o el Vall d Arán por ejemplo que Comunidades Autónomas como Castilla-León todojunto o Madrid por separado. Y de esos barros, estos lodos.

Lo de Canarias y su petroleo ahora será otro asunto.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Blogs por ahí:


FCC:
La bolsa por Carlos María: FCC de nuevo en la cuerda floja.
BolsaCanaria .info | FCC padece “hacheceachitis” aguda













ACX:
BolsaCanaria .info | ACERINOX empezando a ejecutar su HCH












POP:
La bolsa por Carlos María: Recordando la estrategia bajista sobre el Popular







SAB:
La bolsa por Carlos María: Buen comportamiento del Banco Sabadell







DAX: a 7500?
La bolsa por Carlos María: Cambio de escenario para el Dax


----------



## mpbk (4 Ago 2014)

el mejor del foro ha comprado p.telekom, yo.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:55 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Blogs por ahí:
> 
> 
> FCC:
> ...



jajaj que bueno el analisis de bolsacanarias de fcc


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2014)

Reino de Granada libre ya del yugo castellano!!!!

Errr..... errrr.....

Ponzi ya voy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reino de Granada libre ya del yugo castellano!!!!
> 
> Errr..... errrr.....
> 
> Ponzi ya voy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



castellano, comunero o leonés?::::


----------



## decloban (4 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> SAB:
> La bolsa por Carlos María: Buen comportamiento del Banco Sabadell



Curioso que hable de SAB cuando para mi el banco con mejor comportamiento es Bankinter.

Eso si a los bancos, de mi parte ni tocarlos por ahora.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Emmm... espérese que creo que me he perdido algo... ¿canarias quiere ser república independiente de España? ¿en serio hay gente que piensa eso?



es que hay gente se cree que separar de un país es como partir en trozos un pastel 

que se lo digan a Lee y Jackson sobre los ESTADOS FEDERADOS DE LA UNION


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Curioso que hable de SAB cuando para mi el banco con mejor comportamiento es Bankinter.
> 
> Eso si a los bancos, de mi parte ni tocarlos por ahora.



Bankinter esta cerca de maximos anuales (unico valor del ibex) pero oye te tiro cuatro rallas y digo que vale 1€, si sube digo que la accelerada a roto y cuando baje pues toca maximos decrecientes. Muchas paginas de at no resisten un test simple de mirar la opinion 3 meses atras. Ahora todos dicen que si el per que el ibex estava caro hace 3 semanas, veian los 12k y valores para entrar.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bankinter esta cerca de maximos anuales (unico valor del ibex) pero oye te tiro cuatro *rallas* y digo que vale 1€, si sube digo que la accelerada a roto y cuando baje pues toca maximos decrecientes. Muchas paginas de at no resisten un test simple de mirar la opinion 3 meses atras. Ahora todos dicen que si el per que el ibex estava caro hace 3 semanas, veian los 12k y valores para entrar.










::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bankinter esta cerca de maximos anuales (unico valor del ibex) pero oye te tiro cuatro rallas y digo que vale 1€, si sube digo que la accelerada a roto y cuando baje pues toca maximos decrecientes. Muchas paginas de at no resisten un test simple de mirar la opinion 3 meses atras. Ahora todos dicen que si el per que el ibex estava caro hace 3 semanas, veian los 12k y valores para entrar.




Double combo. Fatality.







Jo macho...

Triple Combo!!!!


----------



## The Hellion (4 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> *¿Algún experto sobre petroleo?*



Este







y no hay mucho más que decir


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

yo es que dejé de leer en ralla  como juan ramon 


bamos ha pensar q a hescribido con el mobíl

jeje, no se enfade, que vamos parriba

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 11:03 ----------

amper sigue prorrogando su stand still


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo es que dejé de leer en ralla  como juan ramon
> 
> 
> bamos ha pensar q a hescribido con el mobíl
> ...



Pero oiga, que estaba con mi móvil 5g, que son todos unos pobres ::::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Por Ichi, _*cosas de las que sigo*_, y dónde pueden ir (no mañana) según roturas de kumos anteriores (son aprox)

CAF o apoya en 293 (con tope en 286) o se va a zona de 23X
AMS ahora mismo apoya en la MME50 semanal, a 27 ó 25 a lo lejos
Azkoyen a 2,06 y si pierde....
Bio a 0,46
BME 29,20
MDF en los niveles de ahora o a 4,30 (con paradiña en 4,44)
Airbus a 41,30 y luego 40,15
MTS no veo nada hasta 9,5; 
Alba por donde ahora y 42,5
Indra en 11 y 10,60 (pero el obj de caída del HCH es 10)
GRF 31 y 29,25
Zardoya en los 10 (mcho boquete me parece hasta entonces)
OHL entre 26 y 27 hay varios puntos

el sp en 1820
y 2 txiki resistencias en 1935 y 1955... a ver si puede con ellas hoy

MARTES MIERCOLES JUEVES, peligro de corrección porque el kumo es muy fino esos días, con el jueves como día guanoso final.


Fuera de ichi, cementos tiene divergencia alcista ahora mismo, miedo por todo, sector, matriz, etc...


----------



## Chila (4 Ago 2014)

joder ane ...da mieditooooo


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> joder ane ...da mieditooooo




además no me hagan caso, a ustedes seguro que les dan otros números.
hombre, digo que el jueves es el día clave... es agosto, pero no hablará la yellen o el drogo o algo no? ::


por cierto, tekmira empezó la sesión con el rumor de vacuna para ébola, y ahora cae desde máximos un 20%

aún así lleva en medio mes un 50%


----------



## Xiux (4 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Por Ichi, _*cosas de las que sigo*_, y dónde pueden ir (no mañana) según roturas de kumos anteriores (son aprox)
> 
> CAF o apoya en 293 (con tope en 286) o se va a zona de 23X
> AMS ahora mismo apoya en la MME50 semanal, a 27 ó 25 a lo lejos
> ...



Acojonan esos niveles, en BME me pulen::::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Acojonan esos niveles, en BME me pulen::::



como dice la gente, es pinta y colorea.... pero son los niveles de rupturas anteriores.... por arriba hay otros, claro.

esto serían si va para abajo la cosa


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Ago 2014)

Empresarios del milenio:
Lay’s pondrá 5 patatas menos en sus nuevas bolsas para ahorrarse una millonada

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/historiasparanoquebrar/lay-pondr%C3%A1-5-patatas-menos-en-sus-nuevas-125422507.html?cmp=esfb

Vender menos cantidad de producto y mantener el precio... ¿Cómo no se le ha ocurrido a nadie antes? Mentalidad de palillero around the world








Destaca el precio objetivo de €1,10 por acción que le otorgó la gente de Nomura al BES hace 4 días. Entre los más inteligentes de todos el analista de Caixa Banco de Investimentos, Andre Rodrigues, que viendo que pintaban bastos, el 20 de julio decidió suspender la cobertura que hacía sobre el BES, una forma de decir “no tengo ni la más remota idea de lo que está sucediendo”.

Recordad que unos días antes de la defunción del BES, Goldman Sachs anunció que había aumentado su participación por encima del 2%. Ese día la cotización del BES subió con fuerza ya que muchos inversores lo entendieron como un voto de confianza.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Empresarios del milenio:
> Lay’s pondrá 5 patatas menos en sus nuevas bolsas para ahorrarse una millonada
> 
> https://es.finance.yahoo.com/blogs/historiasparanoquebrar/lay-pondr%C3%A1-5-patatas-menos-en-sus-nuevas-125422507.html?cmp=esfb
> ...



hay que hacer lo contrario que haga GS, o al menos, no hacerles caso.


----------



## FranR (4 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Por Ichi, _*cosas de las que sigo*_, y dónde pueden ir (no mañana) según roturas de kumos anteriores (son aprox)
> 
> ..........................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...



Como dije ayer en el blog, viernes es el día en que nos puede dar un respiro alcista. Eso si , sin muchas florituras si mañana terminamos en verde. :cook:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2014)

Joder... Tengo una flor en el culo. Me he metido en AVIS por sus datos hasta la fecha y por su tendencia y no me había dado cuenta de que hoy anunciaba resultados.
Por suerte han sido buenos y ahora va con una +4% en el after pero joder... vaya fallo :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2014)

Gensanta! acabo de ver el valor actualizado de mañana de Metavalor, Metavalor Internacional y Bestinver y les han pegado un rejonazo de un 2 y pico% y a Metavalor casi un 3%


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

Alguna web para ver quien compra y quien vende que no este capada, hoy según BME el volumen de repsol es de 72M, pero si mira en visualeconomy solo veo 3.951.311, me faltan dos paquetes comprados por Bankia:

04/08/2014 10:35.-Operación Mercado Bloques Convenidos REP 18.41 (Bankia.M-Bankia.M) 38.629.023 
04/08/2014 10:34.-Operación Mercado Bloques Convenidos REP 18.41 (Bankia.M-Bankia.M) 29.340.744


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Alguna web para ver quien compra y quien vende que no este capada, hoy según BME el volumen de repsol es de 72M, pero si mira en visualeconomy solo veo 3.951.311, me faltan dos paquetes comprados por Bankia:
> 
> 04/08/2014 10:35.-Operación Mercado Bloques Convenidos REP 18.41 (Bankia.M-Bankia.M) 38.629.023
> 04/08/2014 10:34.-Operación Mercado Bloques Convenidos REP 18.41 (Bankia.M-Bankia.M) 29.340.744



72 millones sí

ahora, el VPM blai, disparadísimo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 72 millones sí
> 
> ahora, el VPM blai, disparadísimo



Busco web como visualeconomy pero que no me esconda el volumen y tal me gusta ver quien compra estos bloques


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

melia 12% cortos
https://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A78304516

lo de repsol no será alguna cosa de dchos?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> melia 12% cortos
> https://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A78304516
> 
> lo de repsol no será alguna cosa de dchos?



No, por calendario no toca ningun script...
Imtech tiene un 9% y mire como esta... el carbon anda por el 30% de media


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

no se ha comentado nada en el foro, pero, moodys ha rebajado el creciemiento a Francia a la mitad, y dice que no va a cumplir deficit


y peakoileros:
ACTUALIZA 1-Brasilea Petrobras no cumplira con meta de aumento en produccin en 2014: fuente


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

Liberbank duplica su beneficio hasta alcanzar los 104 millones de euros
El banco logró en el primer semestre del año aumentar un 98% su beneficio neto atribuido. Esta mejora se produjo con un freno en la tasa de mora y tras realizar saneamientos por valor de 228 millones de euros.

Telefónica ofrece 6.700 millones por GVT para reforzarse en Brasil
Expansión.com

Santander, BBVA y Sabadell estudian la posible adquisición de Banco Espirito Santo
Santander, BBVA y Sabadell estudian la posible adquisición de Espirito Santo - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelishas 

seguimos en el rebotito entre los dos tramos bajistas , pronto atacaremos la mm200 desde donde iniciaremos el camino de los 11566 :Aplauso:


----------



## darwinn (5 Ago 2014)

CAF a ver si baja bastante para una compra a largo

Amper subidón hoy +12%, ¿hay alguna noticia?


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias Señores, Señoras y Don Gato

Paso a saludar, sigo fuera de bolsa.


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

Me acabo de levantar y sobrevivem las fer... veremos después de la playa

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Ago 2014)

El Dax subiendo pero a Ralph le falta fuerza, planita y a la mínima en rojo.


----------



## Misterio (5 Ago 2014)

Pobre Cárpatos esta a punto de llorar porque los PMI europeos han salido buenos y esta no presiona al BCE para usar su querida impresora.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

amper refinanciación 


'Gowex alter el funcionamiento del mercado y gan hasta 600 millones' | Economa | EL MUNDO


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

Impresionante Marca España en estado puro:

http://endesa.gba.es/20140805/20140805-0415_V2.PDF

El mega dividendo de la venta de los activos de Suramerica no tributara ni un € en españa (solo tributara el free float 8%) y la nueva "endesa" no pagara sociedades por la abultada deuda. 

Se puede hacer peor?


----------



## Krim (5 Ago 2014)

Buenos días. Expulsado ya de FER en blanco, tengo que decir que, mal que me pese, a mi me atufa esto a bajista.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Impresionante Marca España en estado puro:
> 
> http://endesa.gba.es/20140805/20140805-0415_V2.PDF
> 
> ...



Están hablando de una operación de 7.000 millones. Si se divide entre los poco más de 1000 millones de acciones que hay nos da un dividendo extraordinario de pongamos 6.5 euros por accion? ::

Enel tiene el 92%. Eso siginificaria meter 6400 millones de euros a la saca de una tacada.

A mi no me parece mal. Si lo arriba es cierto, me van a devolver via dividendo extraordinario el 35% de mi valor de compra después de impuestos. Y si lo sumamos al casi 9% del ejercicio pasado...sale una operación redonda. :Baile:


----------



## darwinn (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> amper refinanciación
> 
> 
> 'Gowex alter el funcionamiento del mercado y gan hasta 600 millones' | Economa | EL MUNDO



Lo de Amper es de traca


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Están hablando de una operación de 7.000 millones. Si se divide entre los poco más de 1000 millones de acciones que hay nos da un dividendo extraordinario de pongamos 6.5 euros por accion? ::
> 
> Enel tiene el 92%. Eso siginificaria meter 6400 millones de euros a la saca de una tacada.
> 
> A mi no me parece mal. Si lo arriba es cierto, me van a devolver via dividendo extraordinario el 35% de mi valor de compra después de impuestos. Y si lo sumamos al casi 9% del ejercicio pasado...sale una operación redonda. :Baile:



Me referia a España como institucion, no como accionistas


----------



## Chila (5 Ago 2014)

Solo me queda iberdrola


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

Despues del baño seguimos en fer pero ya esta muy cerca la cosa

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 12:05 ----------

San me acaba de mandar sms para junta extraordinaria de accionistas. .. se había puesto por aqui?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Por Ichi, _*cosas de las que sigo*_, y dónde pueden ir (no mañana) según roturas de kumos anteriores (son aprox)
> 
> CAF o apoya en 293 (con tope en 286) o se va a zona de 23X
> AMS ahora mismo apoya en la MME50 semanal, a 27 ó 25 a lo lejos
> ...



Pues parece que CAF se va por el barranco, adiós a 291,8. Y mira que me gustaba.

BME y GRF parece que aguantan.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues parece que CAF se va por el barranco, adiós a 291,8. Y mira que me gustaba.



La espero en la zona de los 250-260. A ver si hay suertecilla y entro.
Estilo de empresa de las que me gustan, tanto por negocio como por fundamentales.


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> La espero en la zona de los 250-260. A ver si hay suertecilla y entro.
> Estilo de empresa de las que me gustan, tanto por negocio como por fundamentales.



Pues tengo prevista una entradilla de cartera dividendera y voy a seguir a caf puede que entre en los 250 no lo pensaría demasiado

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> La espero en la zona de los 250-260. A ver si hay suertecilla y entro.
> Estilo de empresa de las que me gustan, tanto por negocio como por fundamentales.



Yo la tenía echada el ojo, pensaba que 310 era ya buen precio, pero .... hay que asumir los errores. Más vale perder que perderlo todo.


----------



## Muttley (5 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo la tenía echada el ojo, pensaba que 310 era ya buen precio, pero .... hay que asumir los errores. Más vale perder que perderlo todo.



Es imposible acertar con la entrada en minimos. 310 sigue siendo un buen precio por fundamentales y largo plazo y no me preocuparia mucho de ser tu. Solo hay que ver el gráfico. Solo dos veces ha eentrado por debajo de 280 desde 2009 con la que ha caido desde entonces. Y eso es solo un 20% sobre minimos muy puntuales.


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2014)

Sí, pero después del hosstión de grifols, no me puedo permitir pérdidas presentes por posibles ganancias futuras. Los movimientos en agosto son muy bruscos y si no resptas el SL te puedes comer una muy gorda.


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Es imposible acertar con la entrada en minimos. 310 sigue siendo un buen precio por fundamentales y largo plazo y no me preocuparia mucho de ser tu. Solo hay que ver el gráfico. Solo dos veces ha eentrado por debajo de 280 desde 2009 con la que ha caido desde entonces. Y eso es solo un 20% sobre minimos muy puntuales.



La salida de las cajas vascas creo recordar , en 263 se puso...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (5 Ago 2014)

Algo he roto en ProRealTime que no me cargan las gráficas, estoy desde hace tiempo con la beta v10.2

¿Alguien le pasa desde esta mañana lo mismo?

Con la versión estable v10.1 funciona correctamente.


----------



## Chila (5 Ago 2014)

Nada de fuerza oigan.
A esperar toca, quiz hasta septiembre.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

a mi me pasó anoche con almirall p.ej. decloban


cancelar y abrir otro valor


----------



## javiorz (5 Ago 2014)

A mi hoy me ha pasado con Caixabank que no hay manera de abrir gráficas.


----------



## decloban (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mi me pasó anoche con almirall p.ej. decloban
> 
> 
> cancelar y abrir otro valor



Créeme que lo he probado con todo el ibex :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

yo llevo un mes que al poner velas mensuales, "octubre" no sale


----------



## Xiux (5 Ago 2014)

Iag tremendo palo hoy, que le ha pasado?


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> La espero en la zona de los 250-260. A ver si hay suertecilla y entro.
> Estilo de empresa de las que me gustan, tanto por negocio como por fundamentales.



Alguién las está soltando como si fueran el auténtico demonio.

Sorprende la violencia de la corrección así como el volumen bestial que le meten día tras día.

Lo normal es que en las próximas semanas veamos en la prensa noticias sobre CAF que pondrán luz a esta desbandada.


----------



## decloban (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo llevo un mes que al poner velas mensuales, "octubre" no sale



Eso no es un error


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Alguién las está soltando como si fueran el auténtico demonio.
> 
> Sorprende la violencia de la corrección así como el volumen bestial que le meten día tras día.
> 
> Lo normal es que en las próximas semanas veamos en la prensa noticias sobre CAF que pondrán luz a esta desbandada.




Algo se comentó por aquí de que Venezuela no pagaba, ¿¿??

Y joder también con Grifols, me van a joder mi cartera a largo plazo, o a hacerme largoplacista por cojones. ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Ago 2014)

Sobre ANR.

PROS

-Precio a punto de superar la MM50 (timeframe diario).
-Dando señales de compra en timeframe horario.
-Posiciones cortas al 24% (Dato del 15/07/2014).

CONTRA

-Volumen pírrico.
-Precio cerca de mínimos.
-Tendencia primaria bajista.

¿Como lo veis?


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sobre ANR.
> 
> PROS
> 
> ...



q alguien le ponga el gandalf de "huid insensatos" :XX:

q prisas, ahora mismo ANR solo ha dejado de caer, esta pensandose el siguiente movimiento... es mas deberia estar subiendo con algo mas de alegria y no lo hace, con tantos cortos es como el preso q lleva la bola encadenada al tobillo no puede mas q moverse dificultosamente..... pero el dia q se quiten cortos saldra disparada

no se empeñen en ganar el primer centimo o en pillar la subida desde el origen.... hasta q no pase de 4, con volumen y bajando los cortos es meterse en problemas o lo q es lo mismo, tener mucho riesgo de convertirse en "imberso a largo" :XX:


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (5 Ago 2014)

Hola a todos y todas. Justo hace unos días me animé a registrarme en este foro tras llevar leyendo desde 2007, 2008.
Y quería aprovechar mi primer mensaje para felicitar a un usuario que frecuenta este hilo. Me refiero a Bertok. Para mi, amigo Bertok, encarnas lo que debería ser un auténtico forero de Burbuja. Y que desgraciadamente se está perdiendo. Calopez ha dejado que el foro se llene de trols, y CMs ha sueldo. Y lo ha convertido en un foro de poca monta. No es de recibo que el principal esté inundado por la propaganda de CMs a sueldo.
Y tu Bertok, eres un forero contestatario, que no se amilana ante nadie ni ante nada. Y eso es lo que me gusta de ti, y es lo que se necesita en los tiempos oscuros que no están tocando vivir. La gente sigue sin darse cuenta de lo que viene. Parecen la orquesta del Titanic. 
Y lo que viene no es más que lo que ha ocurrido siempre desde que el hombre comenzó a organizarse en comunidades. Tras largas fases de crecimiento y progreso, siempre llega el gran colapso. Y ahora no va a ser diferente. Yo al igual que tu, amigo Bertok, soy de los que piensa que estamos a las puertas de un colapso de civilización (tal vez esté equivocado). Son muchos los signos, y muchas las personas que como tú nos vienen avisando de lo que viene desde hace tiempo. 
En fin, no me voy a lar más. Se Bertok, siga así. Sepa que hay gente que le aprecia, y que apoya lo que hace. Por cierto, yo también seguía como usted, a Alex Jones, y su Infowars. Pero hace unos años que desconecté. Tal vez deba volver a seguirle. 
Bueno, mi agradecimiento es extensible a todos los foreros que como Bertok han contribuido a expandir la verdad aunque fueran vilipendiados sistemáticamente por CMs a sueldo. 
Saludos a todos los que pululan por este foro. Espero poder compartir gratas conversaciones con todos ustedes. Saludos y gracias por su labor.

Enviado desde mi ONE TOUCH TAB 8HD mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rufus (5 Ago 2014)

Tragando MDF como un campeon


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Colapso-De-Civilización dijo:


> Hola a todos y todas. Justo hace unos días me animé a registrarme en este foro tras llevar leyendo desde 2007, 2008.
> Y quería aprovechar mi primer mensaje para felicitar a un usuario que frecuenta este hilo. Me refiero a Bertok. Para mi, amigo Bertok, encarnas lo que debería ser un auténtico forero de Burbuja. Y que desgraciadamente se está perdiendo. Calopez ha dejado que el foro se llene de trols, y CMs ha sueldo. Y lo ha convertido en un foro de poca monta. No es de recibo que el principal esté inundado por la propaganda de CMs a sueldo.
> Y tu Bertok, eres un forero contestatario, que no se amilana ante nadie ni ante nada. Y eso es lo que me gusta de ti, y es lo que se necesita en los tiempos oscuros que no están tocando vivir. La gente sigue sin darse cuenta de lo que viene. Parecen la orquesta del Titanic.
> Y lo que viene no es más que lo que ha ocurrido siempre desde que el hombre comenzó a organizarse en comunidades. Tras largas fases de crecimiento y progreso, siempre llega el gran colapso. Y ahora no va a ser diferente. Yo al igual que tu, amigo Bertok, soy de los que piensa que estamos a las puertas de un colapso de civilización (tal vez esté equivocado). Son muchos los signos, y muchas las personas que como tú nos vienen avisando de lo que viene desde hace tiempo.
> ...



Este post tiene más sentido en el hilo del Last Call.

Sólo me ha citado tantas veces y tan seguido mi costilla .... voy a preguntarla ::::::

Los CMs y trollazos no afectan en nada .... se ahogan en su propia existencia.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (5 Ago 2014)

Sobre ANR... It's war on coal..

Recent Happenings In Coal Industry: Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE:ANR), Peabody Energy Corporation (NYSE:BTU), Arch Coal Inc (NYSE:ACI), Walter Energy, Inc. (NYSE:WLT) | Markets Emerging


----------



## ponzi (5 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gensanta! acabo de ver el valor actualizado de mañana de Metavalor, Metavalor Internacional y Bestinver y les han pegado un rejonazo de un 2 y pico% y a Metavalor casi un 3%



Ahora mismo es muy buen precio para entrar, la cartera de metavalor internacional se ha debido a per 7


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Tragando MDF como un campeon



Mdf es salida, sectorial malo, valor sin fuerza, poco volumen...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Mdf es salida, sectorial malo, valor sin fuerza, poco volumen...



posible rebote en 4,30
vamos a ver... habrá que mirar


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> posible rebote en 4,30
> vamos a ver... habrá que mirar



El mercado de momento continua alcista y todo sube, pero hay valores y valores


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

10420 ibex
por cuarto día
cántaro fuente


----------



## rufus (5 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Mdf es salida, sectorial malo, valor sin fuerza, poco volumen...



Voy a largo por dividendo. Si lo reducen mucho.. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Voy a largo por dividendo. Si lo reducen mucho..
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



A partir del año que viene no es fiscalmente atractiva la inversion por dividendo.


----------



## rufus (5 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A partir del año que viene no es fiscalmente atractiva la inversion por dividendo.



Ya bueno, pero dependiendo de tus rentas te lo devuelven no? Es como el irpf de los depositos.


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Ya bueno, pero dependiendo de tus rentas te lo devuelven no? Es como el irpf de los depositos.



Sip exactamente es así. .. en bizkaia esta por ver que nos hacen aun no lo sabemos pero si lo copian venderé toda mi cartera de largo y se la pasaré a toponga. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javiorz (5 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Ya bueno, pero dependiendo de tus rentas te lo devuelven no? Es como el irpf de los depositos.



Cuentanos más. En serio, no estoy al dia, me quedé con que ahora los 1500 anuales no estaban exentos.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Ago 2014)

El Ibex cayendo un 1% mientras los alemanes siguen en verde.
Debilidad.


----------



## rufus (5 Ago 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Cuentanos más. En serio, no estoy al dia, me quedé con que ahora los 1500 anuales no estaban exentos.



Pues que por debajo de euros anuales de rentas estas exento de irpf, lo que jno se es si entran los dividendos o no. Se que yo por salario y depositos no pago irpf ( 0% en nomina y todo lo retenido por depositos me lo devuelven en la declaracion)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> El Ibex cayendo un 1% mientras los alemanes siguen en verde.
> Debilidad.



Agosto poco volumen y bandazos


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Cuentanos más. En serio, no estoy al dia, me quedé con que ahora los 1500 anuales no estaban exentos.



Mi caso hipoteca con desgravación mi sueldo bastante mas alto que el de toponga si desgravamos al máximo hay parte de toponga que se pierde pero si le sumamos a ella plusvalias de acciones depositos y dividendos esa perdida de desgravación es menor o no existe.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Agosto poco volumen y bandazos



Y un índice en el que pondera mucho la banca :fiufiu::fiufiu:.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Ago 2014)

Vamos a ver si los 10362 que marcaba Fran aguantan, de momento los mínimos en los que ha rebotado un poquillo 10355. Se le puede perdonar el pequeño error.


----------



## Namreir (5 Ago 2014)

Pufffff, esto tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## elpatatero (5 Ago 2014)

Guanooooooo


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Ago 2014)

elpatatero dijo:


> Guanooooooo



Otra ración.
Nos vamos a empachar.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

pop pop po po


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

Antes de la siesta sigo en fer.... veremos después

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Al putibex lo han bajado muy ordenadito.

Todavía le tienen que forzar un 3% más para tener un buen rebote.

Cuidado con el DAX, lo que hemos visto en los últimos trades no es más que un quiero y no puedo. Está pidiendo un picado a gritos


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Antes de la siesta sigo en fer.... veremos después
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



de momento ahí está en el nivel "ese"





fran: es posible que hoy toquemos mínimos para un rebotín? o mañana?


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Al putibex lo han bajado muy ordenadito.
> 
> Todavía le tienen que forzar un 3% más para tener un buen rebote.
> 
> Cuidado con el DAX, lo que hemos visto en los últimos trades no es más que un quiero y no puedo. Está pidiendo un picado a gritos



Caguendiez bertok a ver si me van a sacar y se va a poner todo pa'arriba...
Voy a revisar si el stop ta bien puesto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Al putibex lo han bajado muy ordenadito.
> 
> Todavía le tienen que forzar un 3% más para tener un buen rebote.
> 
> Cuidado con el DAX, lo que hemos visto en los últimos trades no es más que un quiero y no puedo. Está pidiendo un picado a gritos



¿Rebote en el churribex y picado en el DAX?
No se, creo que si no hay droga pronto caigan ambos (Y en proporción más que los alemanes, Ralph y CAC que ya estan saliendo news ¿no? )


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Caguendiez bertok a ver si me van a sacar y se va a poner todo pa'arriba...
> Voy a revisar si el stop ta bien puesto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Si has aguantado 900 puntos en contra, se puede aguantar 1.200 también ::::::

El tema será cuando no gire al alza y ya no haya opción de salida ienso:ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 14:02 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Rebote en el churribex y picado en el DAX?
> No se, creo que si no hay droga pronto caigan ambos (Y en proporción más que los alemanes, Ralph y CAC que ya estan saliendo news ¿no? )



no, el picado del DAX es el que se debe llevar al putibex ese 3%-4% más abajo.


----------



## decloban (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pop pop po po















¿Te has mirado la demo para abrir cortos que te pase? Aprovecha que la activación es inmediata.


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si has aguantado 900 puntos en contra, se puede aguantar 1.200 también ::::::
> 
> El tema será cuando no gire al alza y ya no haya opción de salida ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> ...



Na bertok hablo de unas fer desde 79... nada del otro mundo el resto de la cartera va desde las catacumbas de lo 8ky 9 y poco ,santanderes a 5 eng a 19 y cosas asi

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Na bertok hablo de unas fer desde 79... nada del otro mundo el resto de la cartera va desde las catacumbas de lo 8ky 9 y poco ,santanderes a 5 eng a 19 y cosas asi
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



ya pero siguen siendo plusvis aunque sean virtuales ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Te has mirado la demo para abrir cortos que te pase? Aprovecha que la activación es inmediata.



je je je

no será por avisos!!

ahí ando mirándome el manual ese a ver qué se da






CAF tentador, tras tocar la última resistencia ichi 286-287



Pregunto, decloban, vas corto en Ebro o aún no?


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ya pero siguen siendo plusvis aunque sean virtuales ienso:ienso:ienso:



Voy a largo.... 
:: esa cartera renta un 6-7 aprox via dividendo precio compra difícil veo quitar algo.
En la otra si en esa no soy tan conservador ni quiero estar a largo largo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pregunto, decloban, vas corto en Ebro o aún no?



 Ayer te quería preguntar si aun estabas dentro de Ebro porque si así era que sepas que ahora somos enemigos :XX:

Eso sí, igual lo cierro hoy visto lo visto. Hay otros valores con mas caída


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ayer te quería preguntar si aun estabas dentro de Ebro porque si así era que sepas que ahora somos enemigos :XX:
> 
> Eso sí, igual lo cierro hoy visto lo visto. Hay otros valores con mas caída





He pensado "al tacharlo", igual es por no "ofender", pero sí, sigo sigo... la resistencia última en 14,80 aguanta

y además desde hoy, si cierra verde, divergencia rsi alcista ::




alimentación es verde o nulo: ole-vis-nat-ebr-bdl


----------



## tarrito (5 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Te has mirado la demo para abrir cortos que te pase? Aprovecha que la activación es inmediata.



marvado esporculador antipatriotaaaa !!! 

así no hay NEP que resista 

deberían volver a prohibir los cortos ... por lo menos en bancos ienso:


mode trolleando al troll off :ouch:


diga usted que sí, dele contólogordo :Aplauso:


----------



## decloban (5 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> deberían volver a prohibir los cortos ... por lo menos en bancos ienso:



Pues no creas que no lo pensé este fin de semana al ver el panorama. Fijo que estos cabrones prohíben otra vez los cortos en agosto :XX:


----------



## mpbk (5 Ago 2014)

gusnooo guano españoooooooooooooooooooooooooool

lo demás planos.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

La CNMV portuguesa investiga el uso de informacin privilegiada en BES - Expansin.com

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 08:31 ----------

Tráfico aéreo julio:
https://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={e7468c0c-f815-42f0-8356-6d395835fe2a}

iag para arriba


----------



## mpbk (5 Ago 2014)

blackberry disparada......dios que bueno soy


----------



## decloban (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tráfico aéreo julio:
> https://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={e7468c0c-f815-42f0-8356-6d395835fe2a}
> 
> iag para arriba



Deje las noticias para los listos y siga el rastro que deja el dinero


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

el POP en precio está como en septiembre....


y eso que ha "mejorado" muchos sus resultados


----------



## FranR (5 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Vamos a ver si los 10362 que marcaba Fran aguantan, de momento los mínimos en los que ha rebotado un poquillo 10355. Se le puede perdonar el pequeño error.





ane agurain dijo:


> de momento ahí está en el nivel "ese"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha reventado los niveles intra y casi ha cumplido el objetivo a corto (29 julio). Tenemos una jornada en verde pendiente esta semana... luego digo niveles. De todas formas hoy mejoraba el IF atentos al cierre, ya cortos ni mirar hoy.


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Ago 2014)

Estaba pensando en quitarme las IAG pero esperaba al final de sesión para decidirme.
Ahora viendo que parece recuperar un poco y si se queda por encima de los 4 eurillos...ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

sp no puede con 1935 by the moment


----------



## Krim (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sp no puede con 1935 by the moment



1934 tengo yo marcado, pero bueno, 1 pipo no es na...

Lo superó ayer de forma extraña y sin mucho volumen, hoy parece que vuelve a la cruda realidad. Supongo que la tormenta de mierda aún no ha terminado.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sp no puede con 1935 by the moment



aun no hemos terminado de caer, ni aqui ni en usa, quedaria poco pero creo q esta semana sigue siendo roja (antes creia q hasta el miercoles, pero quizas sea toda la semana)

aunq lo mas gordo ya habria pasado


----------



## FranR (5 Ago 2014)

Esto tiene una pinta horrible. Sab y pop al caraho, estoy hasta preocupado, porque los miro y me sale una sonrisa ::

Tenemos algunas declaraciones de dirigentes sobre reducir el déficit que no le gustan mucho a los inversores. Una excusa como otra, pero nos pusieron unos deberes que hay que hacer.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 17:10 ----------




pipoapipo dijo:


> aun no hemos terminado de caer, ni aqui ni en usa, quedaria poco pero creo q esta semana sigue siendo roja (antes creia q hasta el miercoles, pero quizas sea toda la semana)
> 
> aunq lo mas gordo ya habria pasado



No s queda un día verde, con un 1% al menos ¿viernes?


----------



## Namreir (5 Ago 2014)

Todas las ganancias del año a tomar por culo.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 17:13 ----------

Cuando en septiembre vea a un tipo con una camiseta del athletic de esta temporada pensare que es un pringado.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Esto tiene una pinta horrible. Sab y pop al caraho, estoy hasta preocupado, porque los miro y mecsake una sonrisa ::
> 
> Tenemos algunas declaraciones de dirigentes sobre reducir el déficit que no le gustan mucho a los inversores. Una excusa como otra, pero nos pusieron unos deberes que hay que hacer.
> 
> ...



depende de las ganas q tengan los madrijleños de copiar a USA, ahora mismo tiene peor pinta el S&P q nosotros

no es aun la hecatombe, el milenarismo, etc pero ellos pueden acabar alrededor del 1900 en este swim

nota: no digo a nadie q invierta, solo expreso mi opinion de gacela


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Esto tiene una pinta horrible. Sab y pop al caraho, estoy hasta preocupado, porque los miro y mecsake una sonrisa ::
> 
> Tenemos algunas declaraciones de dirigentes sobre reducir el déficit que no le gustan mucho a los inversores. Una excusa como otra, pero nos pusieron unos deberes que hay que hacer.
> 
> ...




A ver si este verano va a haber una avalancha de shorts y tal.

Y algunos esperando el rebote ....


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

según el indicador de lowry, topongo, es _posible _que mañana guanazo en ese que me comentas


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Ago 2014)

Para los shorts, mejor éste por si no llegamos al viernes








MIERDA, no sale


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

ya pongo yo que si no....


----------



## Topongo (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> según el indicador de lowry, topongo, es _posible _que mañana guanazo en ese que me comentas



Seré consecuente y que me lleve el stop, no creo queblo mueva parece que hoy algo recupera a ver... esperemos que el indicador pete. ..
Sino ya se sabe unos  y tonuelitos y aqui paz y después gloria. Merci de todas formas 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (5 Ago 2014)

Ya tenemos hilo sobre el desplome de las materias primas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rias-primas-cayendo-a-niveles-del-2010-a.html


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya tenemos hilo sobre el desplome de las materias primas
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rias-primas-cayendo-a-niveles-del-2010-a.html



depende cual

















---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 09:43 ----------

Resumen de la subasta:


Como todos los días suben Eurona. Hoy tiran Erc y bio y vidr y nhh un poco más



Resumen:

-5%: FCC
-4%: BKT-POP-Casi SAB
-3.5% A3-Jazz-Acciona
-3% Melia-Sacyr-Caixa-Caf-OHL

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 09:57 ----------

como el sp pierda los 1927....

en vista los 189x no?

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 10:00 ----------

*OS HAGO UNA PREGUNTA:*

suponed que China prohibe el uso del carbón por la contaminación.... cómo afectaría a carboneras?


----------



## Algas (5 Ago 2014)

Agosto, poco volumen y bandazos... :ouch:

eso y las marcas vacacionales...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

El presidente de Gowex al juez:




Venga!! que el SP se pone bonito!

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 10:27 ----------

Un tercio de los valores del Ibex se sitúa a menos de un 5% de mínimos - elEconomista.es


Las aerolíneas europeas bajan en bolsa: Rusia puede prohibir que crucen Siberia - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ago 2014)

menuda paliza en imtech como siga asi en 10 sesiones vale 1 centimo


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Ago 2014)

¿Alguien sabe por qué sube Walter casi un 10%?:
El volumen sin ser para tirar cohetes también es mayor de lo habitual.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué sube Walter casi un 10%?:
> El volumen sin ser para tirar cohetes también es mayor de lo habitual.






no me leen


"qué pasaría si...." ::

China prohíbe la venta de carbón por la contaminación - El mundo - El Diario 24 - Argentina


otra fuente "más fiable":
http://www.abc.com.py/internacional...on-para-reducir-la-contaminacion-1273044.html



el SP tiene mala pinta... a ver si va a estar bajando hasta el viernes


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué sube Walter casi un 10%?:
> El volumen sin ser para tirar cohetes también es mayor de lo habitual.



En 5 meses ha caído un 75%. Ni tiene beneficios ni los va a tener, se financia a tipos de usura.

Es la próxima en caer en bancarrota al estilo de Patriot Coal.

Está rebotando sin apenas volumen. En 7,3$ tiene el primer fibo.

Es un deporte de altísimo riesgo. Gambling puro y duro.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

y bertok aún no ha abierto el hilo con lo del carbón.... 


ni ha destacado esto en prensa "seria":
Iniciativa Minerva: el Pentágono ya se está preparando para el colapso del sistema - Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida



estará perdiendo facultades?







Esto se pone emocionante


----------



## Misterio (5 Ago 2014)

Futuros bajando 100 puntos y aquí no se comenta nada, si que se nota la pachorra.


----------



## Krim (5 Ago 2014)

Fiessssshta!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Tiene pinta de que volvemos al s.XIX


aunque eso mismo que estamos haciendo, lo hemos hecho antes.
se supone que apoya en 1900 y ahí "rebota" (si repite patrón) o....


----------



## tarrito (5 Ago 2014)

enngaaaaa vixsito gooooooo!!! :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

sigo actualizando la repetición del patrón de velas y del kumo....


igual la trampa es, que muchos dicen... "está repitiendo" y entro con todo en 1900....






por cierto, que la caída es por Polonia y tal :rolleye:

Polonia lastra Wall Street tras alertar de una posible invasión rusa en Ucrania - elEconomista.es


La caída del fin de la semana será por el Ébola: ::
British Airways anula los vuelos a Liberia y Sierra Leona ante el brote de ébola - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por cierto, que la caída es por Polonia y tal :rolleye:
> 
> Polonia lastra Wall Street tras alertar de una posible invasión rusa en Ucrania - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




son los TRUCOS (JJJ trade mark) de la bolsa :: x10


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> son los TRUCOS (JJJ trade mark) de la bolsa :: x10



posun truco sería cerrar en 1917 o así para clonar "el pasado más inmediato"


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> son los TRUCOS (JJJ trade mark) de la bolsa :: x10



Puff, pues vaya con los TRUCOS, como metan el siguiente truco, ya no tenemos abanicos pa la calor, que son 25 points de SP ...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Ya tenemos tercer truco :: LOS ROJOS!!

Beatriz Talegón pide una alianza entre PSOE, IU, Podemos y Equo si "de verdad son de izquierdas" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y bertok aún no ha abierto el hilo con lo del carbón....
> 
> 
> ni ha destacado esto en prensa "seria":
> ...



El carbón usano está maldito y sólo apto para malvados especuladores ::

---------- Post added 05-ago-2014 at 18:57 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda paliza en imtech como siga asi en 10 sesiones vale 1 centimo



nah, ampliación de capital diluyendo y masacrando a los accionistas actuales (esos de los 2,25€ - 1,8€) hasta dejarlo sin un clavel en el bolsillo.

Luego contrasplit y a precios de 3€ ó 4€.

Se vuelve a encender la trituradora y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Ago 2014)

Perdonad pero creo haber leído por ahi que esperáis que esto rebote en 1.900...

vale...

sería la primera vez no? Por que yo no veo que haya rebotado antes en 1900. 

Mas bien parece que puede rebotar (si lo hace) en 1840 o asi...

o sea que queda guano de calidad.

¿qué opináis?


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdonad pero creo haber leído por ahi que esperáis que esto rebote en 1.900...
> 
> vale...
> 
> ...



zona de rebote entre 1890 y 1900.

Los 1840 son para cruzar al infierno hacia los 1650. Todavía tienen que rebotar y atrapar a más inversores en los niveles actuales.


----------



## MarketMaker (5 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> zona de rebote entre 1890 y 1900.
> 
> Los 1840 son para cruzar al infierno hacia los 1650. Todavía tienen que rebotar y atrapar a más inversores en los niveles actuales.



"Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos."
 
Vas aprendiendo, te falta ajustar, pero vas aprendiendo .... ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdonad pero creo haber leído por ahi que esperáis que esto rebote en 1.900...
> 
> vale...
> 
> ...



Tampoco tanto 1888 con estiramiento a 1884. Pero asi tendriamos peponian hasta el jueves que creo que hay news del BCE.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

pues es verdad el jueves hay draghi:
¿Qué hará el jueves el BCE? Nada, pero Draghi 'pilla' a las bolsas débiles - Bolsamania.com


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> "Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
> Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
> Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos."
> 
> Vas aprendiendo, te falta ajustar, pero vas aprendiendo .... ::



La duda es si se va directo al 1650 o se gira en el nivel de soporte para hacer nuevos máximos y a partir de ahí que llegue el puto hapocalisis ienso:ienso:ienso:

Visite por la morada del pollo frito )))


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-negativa-perspectiva-de-banca-britanica.html

VIX +8% a 16.12


----------



## FranR (5 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La duda es si se va directo al 1650 o se gira en el nivel de soporte para hacer nuevos máximos y a partir de ahí que llegue el puto hapocalisis ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> Visite por la morada del pollo frito )))



Hoyga yo he perdido la dirección y creo que me registré. Mande un privi.

El julay de Luis me parece que va a pasar de bolsa en los próximos 3 eones


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2014)

Tanta predictibilidad técnica sólo indica que está completamente manejada por las manos fuertes tick tras tick.

Mañana publica los resultados del Q2.

Suerte


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

Venga bertok.... abrase un hilo que a mí no me deja kalvopez


hace 1 año:
¡Milagro! Una empresa que sale de las tinieblas del concurso y vuelve a cotizar - Foros de debate de Expansión.com


realidad:
La empresa de gras de Cleop entra en concurso de acreedores - ABC.es


tenemos otra cotizada más atpc


----------



## creative (5 Ago 2014)

Se presenta un pillado en MDF un 10%


----------



## Xiux (5 Ago 2014)

Pues si los futuros siguen rojisimos, esto no para


----------



## mpbk (5 Ago 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Pues si los futuros siguen rojisimos, esto no para



estamos en plena correción.

liquidez o cortos.

de nada, ya avisé en máximos.


----------



## James Bond (5 Ago 2014)

Mañana en el Ibex habrá guano del bueno...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Se presenta un pillado en MDF un 10%



pues 4,33 es la MME200 semanas (según ichi, soportillos 4,20 y 4,30)
y ahora mismo el rsi semanal está en mínimos de casi 6 años
y es "posible" que esté marcando divergencia alcista en rsi diario (y en breve en semanal)

me salí hace 2 semanas a 4,80 creo, con el dividendo y un 2-3% por la pinta que tenía. creo que acerté. A ver mañana.... que me da que marca un mínimo (si es para entrar)


manos fuera
directriz rota

a esperar, o intentar un 4,20 hasta 4,70? ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Ago 2014)

Buenas noches a la parroquia. Les leo desde bambalinas y estamos a la espera de resultados mañana en ANR y ARIA, las dos niñas de mis ojos ensangrentados.

Nada, preguntar si a estos precios no son interesantes ya dos viejas teutonas conocidas por todos ustedes en general y por Chinito en particular:

LHA y SZU


----------



## Chila (5 Ago 2014)

Yo con mdf me esperaria.
Esta el mercado terribleeee


----------



## Robopoli (5 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenas noches a la parroquia. Les leo desde bambalinas y estamos a la espera de resultados mañana en ANR y ARIA, las dos niñas de mis ojos ensangrentados.
> 
> Nada, preguntar si a estos precios no son interesantes ya dos viejas teutonas conocidas por todos ustedes en general y por Chinito en particular:
> 
> LHA y SZU



Joder con LHA... Y pensar que hace no mucho las vendí cerca de los 20€ :8:
Supuestamente la próxima prueba de fuego en 12.30 pero es que el cuchillo va a toda ostia. 
Yo personalmente no la tocaba ni de coña ahora.
SZU no tengo el gusto de conocerla más allá de lo que se ha comentado por aquí pero la gráfica pinta similar pero con el nivel de resistencia más próximo en 12.79 aprox. y siguiente en 11.28.
Just my two cents!


----------



## ane agurain (5 Ago 2014)

CAF; por si hay valientes








prisa y jazztel para mañana pintan mal a priori...
y puede (lowry) que sacudan mañana bien a *zel-tubx-mts*


----------



## Xiux (6 Ago 2014)

Mañana apertura con Gap a la baja importante, si rebota en los 10250 hay luz al final de este tunel sino a por los bajos..bajos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> "Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
> Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
> Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos."
> 
> Vas aprendiendo, te falta ajustar, pero vas aprendiendo .... ::



S uuuuuuuuuup e rciego on tuesda y


I read you tomorrow whatsoever.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 04:27 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> enngaaaaa vixsito gooooooo!!! :Baile:



More vix?


I cant fucking properly scroll, what da fuck happened? Ha vuelto revenante with the orejas tiesas? Who the fuck is ant.....????????

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (6 Ago 2014)

Buenos días
alguien con dotes artísticas que por favor le pinte el "palillo en boca" al empresaurio auditor de Gowex


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> S uuuuuuuuuup e rciego on tuesda y
> 
> 
> I read you tomorrow whatsoever.....
> ...



practicando el mamading?


----------



## stevenlewis (6 Ago 2014)

La mosca alcanzo la cuspide de la evolucion bolsiana hace millones de años alimentandose de VUESTRO guano.

No se mosqueen por lo que escriba .... forma parte de mi naturaleza.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Ago 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> alguien con dotes artísticas que por favor le pinte el "palillo en boca" al empresaurio auditor de Gowex



Es un crack. No es tan fácil estafar 1000 millones de euros en bolsa...y no solo a gacelas rankianas.

Guanos (otra vez : dias.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Mañana apertura con Gap a la baja importante, si rebota en los 10250 hay luz al final de este tunel sino a por los bajos..bajos...





jatoooooooooo


----------



## amago45 (6 Ago 2014)

Pedidos de fábrica Alemania junio -3,2% vs +0,9% esperado

Draghi dale a la impresora, primer aviso ... ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Draghi danos drogha.





amago45 dijo:


> Pedidos de fábrica Alemania junio -3,2% vs +0,9% esperado
> 
> Draghi dale a la impresora, primer aviso ... ...



Hacemos encuesta de la impresora y sale un No rotundo


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hacemos encuesta de la impresora y sale un No rotundo



tb creiamos q no haria las medidas esas q aprobo en junio..... este conde es un baul de sorpresas ::

de todas maneras si hace alguna QE no puede ser nunca como la de USA (creo yo), la haria mas corta o selectiva o solo si lo ve mal mal


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2014)

El mínimo (por ahora) el marcado por Fran en 10238.

Veremos si aguanta porque si no lo hace... nos espera guano a mansalva.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Ago 2014)

La bolsa desde 2008. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

son despiojes sanos , haremos un suelo en la mm200 , ahora rebotito por el efecto drogas y luego nuevamente a atacar la mm200 , desde ahi a los cielos :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (6 Ago 2014)

Ahora mismo hay 5 valores en verde en el IBEX
Esto es una locura...
No lo reconozco....


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Buenos días,
Yo no esperaría mucho de Droghi mañana salvo hecatombe. Estamos en Agosto y no van a gastar un cartucho que podrían usar en septiembre de manera mucho más efectiva.
Saludos

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 09:35 ----------

Lo de Grifols está siendo de escándalo. Veremos que pasa pero puede bajar perfectamente hasta los 30,55€ :8:


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> El mínimo (por ahora) el marcado por Fran en 10238.
> 
> Veremos si aguanta porque si no lo hace... nos espera guano a mansalva.




Se ha quedado a 0,3 y ha salido disparado. Nivel perfecto, algunas veces me doy miedo a mi mismo 
::


----------



## Topongo (6 Ago 2014)

@robopoli sigo las dlia alguna noticia ?vuelven a estar en 0,5x y guanean cosa mala .

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

gap cerrado y .....


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Zacks lo tiene como un sell de escala 5 que equivaldría a un "Corre Forrest! Corre!"
GRFS: GRIFOLS SA-ADR Stock Quote & Analysis - Zacks.com


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tb creiamos q no haria las medidas esas q aprobo en junio..... este conde es un baul de sorpresas ::
> 
> de todas maneras si hace alguna QE no puede ser nunca como la de USA (creo yo), la haria mas corta o selectiva o solo si lo ve mal mal




hablar es gratis....






a mi me dan 10.000 y 9700 si la cosa empeora


caf qué?
me daba el jueves el mínimo


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @robopoli sigo las dlia alguna noticia ?vuelven a estar en 0,5x y guanean cosa mala .
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Que yo haya visto ninguna noticia en absoluto pero esta semana la están arreando bien.
Espero que mis nietos, nietas o nietes tengan buen descuento en las tiendas Delia's dentro de 30 o 40 años.
Aún así no me bajo de burro. Como dice el famoso dicho americano "From lost to the river" ::


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2014)

Añado unos cortitos mas a los que ya tenía y dejo el stop en los máximos de hoy. Así que seguro que esto empieza a subir desde ya.:rolleye:

Me doy a dar una vuelta que hace bueno.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Yo no esperaría mucho de Droghi mañana salvo hecatombe. Estamos en Agosto y no van a gastar un cartucho que podrían usar en septiembre de manera mucho más efectiva.
> Saludos
> 
> ...



Vaya ojo que tengo, vengo CAF y parriba, me quedo GRF y pabajo.
Mierda, atpc todo, liquidez.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 10:12 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> CAF; por si hay valientes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Valientes? De esos están los cementerios llenos. Con el dinero no se juega. (Aunque posiblemente tengas razón, tengo mieeeeedo)


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

bueno wapisiximos, 1000 pips desde salida, queba bajada hasta 9930


----------



## IpSe (6 Ago 2014)

Tantos días de bajada cerrando los gaps de salida... es muy mala señal... no?
Espero equivocarme.


----------



## mofeta (6 Ago 2014)

Cantidad de acciones al borde del precipicio. Están las Fer ahí que tientan ... Pero esto parece que va a seguir bajando. Contención


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Ago 2014)

El Ibex ha perdido todo lo que había ganado desde principios de año.
Hoy esta a niveles de finales de diciembre del 2013


----------



## James Bond (6 Ago 2014)

Preparando la cartera si tocamos los 9.900-10.000, es hora de salir de compras.

Un saludo.


----------



## Topongo (6 Ago 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Cantidad de acciones al borde del precipicio. Están las Fer ahí que tientan ... Pero esto parece que va a seguir bajando. Contención



Pues las mias andan en el límite. .. de momento sobreviven a ver si acaban el dis conmigo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

En los ultimos años, cuando agosto ha sido nervioso, el otoño ha dado sorpresas.

A partir de septiembre/octubre el tema ucrania deberia pesar cada vez mas, y eso es malo.


----------



## Krim (6 Ago 2014)

Ay ay ay...que nos vamos....


----------



## Crash (6 Ago 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenos días; ¿dónde indican sus posos de café el siguiente puesto de control?



BOLSA IF


----------



## mofeta (6 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues las mias andan en el límite. .. de momento sobreviven a ver si acaban el dis conmigo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Han perdido los 15,15 que parecían aguantar. Posible caída hasta 14,1. Me acobardo y no meto una orden a 14,9.
Esto parece modo pánico


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

os gusto mi salida en 11200?

os gusto que os dije cuidado cuidado?

os gustó que ayer rompiese el hch y se vaya a 9900, 9400 o quien sabe?

aunque os joda, yo soy el mejor del foro, porque soy el unico que aviso de los cambios importantes del mercado, nadie sabe verlos.......el nivel es bastante bajo.


----------



## Topongo (6 Ago 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Han perdido los 15,15 que parecían aguantar. Posible caída hasta 14,1. Me acobardo y no meto una orden a 14,9.
> Esto parece modo pánico



Fuera de fer stop y otra cosa
Me hsn comido las plusvis de bme ::
Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rufus (6 Ago 2014)

Ostia ahi, vamos a por el gap del jato


----------



## James Bond (6 Ago 2014)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> El Ibex ha perdido todo lo que había ganado desde principios de año.
> Hoy esta a niveles de finales de diciembre del 2013



Si pero no. Hay ciertos valores que aun con las caídas están en verde, no han caído tanto como el Ibex. Mis Iberdrolas (+13%) y Telefónicas (+8%) lo confirman (sin contar dividendos), seguramente alguna más habrá que desde diciembre de 2013 siguen en verde.

De todas formas por ejemplo FER las tengo compradas cerca de máximos y con todo lo que ha caído el Ibex pierdo un -6%, algo ridículo para el largo plazo.

Santander compradas a 7,52€ con dividendo voy perdiendo un -2%.

Ahora mismo estoy deseando que caiga esto a 9.900 para comprar más sinceramente. A final de año los 12.000 los vamos a tocar y no descarto en 2015 los 14.000. 

Fin de las senda alcista 2016-2017 (pudiendo llegar a los 16.500 aunque ahora parezca imposible), aunque seguramente a finales de 2015 lo venda todo y me compre una casa :: (el alquiler me cansa ya...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha quedado a 0,3 y ha salido disparado. Nivel perfecto, algunas veces me doy miedo a mi mismo
> ::



Tu lo que eres es un magufo con tus chalauras. Eres un embaucador y un...y un ..... comunity manager calientavalores!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

dale mamacitaaaaaaaaaaa tacataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

mis cortos pajeandoseeeeeeee, gamesa techo.


----------



## rufus (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dale mamacitaaaaaaaaaaa tacataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> mis cortos pajeandoseeeeeeee, gamesa techo.



Estirese hombre, dea buenas entradas para ebro, grifols, gas natural, visco...


----------



## tarrito (6 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un magufo con tus chalauras. Eres un embaucador y un...y un ..... comunity manager calientavalores!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



y no se olvide, que es entrar en su cutre-blog y dispararse todas las alarmas de los antiviruses!!! :no:


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Estirese hombre, dea buenas entradas para ebro, grifols, gas natural, visco...



todo a su momento..........

si me haces la pelota ganarás más que los que me llaman troll.

hay 300 valores y miras 4 que solo miro grifols y gas natural, gas natural ha salido hasta mi abuela.


----------



## James Bond (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> todo a su momento..........
> 
> si me haces la pelota ganarás más que los que me llaman troll.
> 
> hay 300 valores y miras 4 que solo miro grifols y gas natural, gas natural ha salido hasta mi abuela.



Es usted un buen attention whore.


----------



## rufus (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> todo a su momento..........
> 
> si me haces la pelota ganarás más que los que me llaman troll.
> 
> hay 300 valores y miras 4 que solo miro grifols y gas natural, gas natural ha salido hasta mi abuela.



Yo lo que quiero es vivir de dividendos y jubilarme ::


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero es vivir de dividendos y jubilarme ::



pues lo tienes complicado, porque los dividendos se descuentan del precio, y el año que viene quitan los 1500€ excentos que era el unico incentivo que tenian, a partir del año que viene deberian eliminar el concepto de dividendo. es un jodegraficos y nada más...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> todo a su momento..........
> 
> si me haces la pelota ganarás más que los que me llaman troll.
> 
> hay 300 valores y miras 4 que solo miro grifols y gas natural, gas natural ha salido hasta mi abuela.



Arcelor Mital la sigue? :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (6 Ago 2014)

Hapokalisis en carbures hoy 7 abajo de momento

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> y no se olvide, que es entrar en su cutre-blog y dispararse todas las alarmas de los antiviruses!!! :no:



Y se te llena la pantalla de banners gayers!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Arcelor Mital la sigue? :rolleye:



por supuesto.

estoy a la espera.....a ver si podemos comprar con stop controlado


----------



## decloban (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> si me haces la pelota ganarás más que los que me llaman troll.



Ve con cuidado, se empieza pidiendo que te hagan la pelota y se termina pidiendo una chupadita


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> por supuesto.
> 
> estoy a la espera.....a ver si podemos comprar con stop controlado



Y donde la espera? la otra vez entré en 9,50€ pero no se si esta caerá tanto. Creo que sobre 10 si los respeta sería buena entrada, por supuesto con un SL cercano.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Después de un exhaustivo y sofisticado cálculo cuantitativo entre cienes y cienes de valores, estos son 7 jinetes del apocalipsis robopoliano que pulverizarán las rentabilidades de mercado en las próximas semanas (pongamos el próximo mes):

TRN $43.34
SLXP	$137.23
SWKS	$51.89
THRM	$43.09 
FB	$72.69 
CAR	$59.62 
BFR $11.69 

Trátese como nuevo experimento con el simple ánimo de aprender y compartir conosimiento o falta de este.


----------



## rufus (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues lo tienes complicado, porque los dividendos se descuentan del precio, y el año que viene quitan los 1500€ excentos que era el unico incentivo que tenian, a partir del año que viene deberian eliminar el concepto de dividendo. es un jodegraficos y nada más...



Ya pero como soy un pobre muerto de hambre que gana menos de 15k anuales de rentas de trabajo me devuelven todo 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

Estas caídas son las que hacen daño de verdad.

Sin apenas repercusión en los medios escritos ni televisivos. Con los becarios escribiendo sobre los top less de las famosas, ...

Así a lo tonto, las carteras se ponen un -10%, -15% desde máximos y ya cuesta soltarlas.

Ya queda poco margen de caída hasta el primer rebote ¿dead cat bounce?


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2014)

Podemos dar por finalizada la fase *"es una corrección sana" *para inaugurar la fase *"que barato está todo, voy a comprar más"* ::::. Próximamente en sus pantallas *"a mi los leones no me echan de este barco"*.


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Estas caídas son las que hacen daño de verdad.
> 
> Sin apenas repercusión en los medios escritos ni televisivos. Con los becarios escribiendo sobre los top less de las famosas, ...
> 
> ...



que avisé 20 veces.........si no me hacéis caso pues ud mismos.

dije buenas noticias en los telediarios, que si datos de paro y tal, empresas en usa batiendo todas record, empapelada de libro joder


----------



## ZionWatch (6 Ago 2014)

No sé mpbk, yo creo que sabes de esto y desde luego parece que tienes grandes aciertos. El problema es de actitud; si intentases ser más humilde y compartir de buenas maneras tus opiniones creo que serías un punto de referencia y no tendrías tantas críticas. Lo que sería mejor para tí y para los demás, porque del ambiente de mal rollo y tensión nadie sale ganando. Creo que todos estamos aquí para aprender más del mercado y conocer buenos puntos de entrada y salida y tus aportaciones serían geniales si no vinieran siempre acompañadas de tanto pechopalomeo. Es mi opinión.

Por mi parte, hoy me he salido con todo lo que no tengo demasiado entrampao, con cierta dignidad gracias a mis Iberdrolas. A ver si pesco bien más abajo...


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y donde la espera? la otra vez entré en 9,50€ pero no se si esta caerá tanto. Creo que sobre 10 si los respeta sería buena entrada, por supuesto con un SL cercano.



pasate por el hilo de compras......


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ve con cuidado, se empieza pidiendo que te hagan la pelota y se termina pidiendo una chupadita



Y luego pagando por ella.:fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> No sé mpbk, yo creo que sabes de esto y desde luego parece que tienes grandes aciertos. El problema es de actitud; si intentases ser más humilde y compartir de buenas maneras tus opiniones creo que serías un punto de referencia y no tendrías tantas críticas. Lo que sería mejor para tí y para los demás, porque del ambiente de mal rollo y tensión nadie sale ganando. Creo que todos estamos aquí para aprender más del mercado y conocer buenos puntos de entrada y salida y tus aportaciones serían geniales si no vinieran siempre acompañadas de tanto pechopalomeo. Es mi opinión.
> 
> Por mi parte, hoy me he salido con todo lo que no tengo demasiado entrampao, con cierta dignidad gracias a mis Iberdrolas. A ver si pesco bien más abajo...



si, aunque sea el mejor tengo pocos thanks......estoy muy triste:´´(.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Podemos dar por finalizada la fase *"es una corrección sana" *para inaugurar la fase *"que barato está todo, voy a comprar más"* ::::. Próximamente en sus pantallas *"a mi los leones no me hechan de este barco"*.



Hechan..........burn them, burn them all!!!!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## decloban (6 Ago 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> El problema es de actitud; si intentases ser más humilde ...



Pues a mi su actitud me encanta, me gusta la provocación, repatir y recibir owneds. Vamos que me gusta ser un poco cabrón y que lo sean conmigo.

mpbk juega el papel que juega en este foro y mola


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pasate por el hilo de compras......



Estooooo... ¿Podrías poner el link o dar el nombre del hilo?
Gracias


----------



## decloban (6 Ago 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> Estooooo... ¿Podrías poner el link o dar el nombre del hilo?
> Gracias




Compras

De nada 

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 12:05 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Y luego pagando por ella.:fiufiu:



Si quieres nos puedes dar mas detalles de como llegaste a ... :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Compras
> 
> De nada
> 
> ...



No se, a mí es lo que me han contado. Para más detalles, una vuelta por Magaluf.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

A quien preguntaba ayer que ahora mismo no recuerdo:
SZU por el szumidero (chiste fácil ya... ya...) Parece que va directito por el nivel de los 11.28€
LHA lo mismito. Acelerado para tocar los 12.30€.
A los que controlan el DAX si se rompe los 9.000 próximo nivel por los 8.516? :8:
Todo apunta a que estamos ante las puertas del bertokianas para el cortoplacista ::


----------



## davidautentico (6 Ago 2014)

El euro se va también al agujero, con el PIB italiano mostrando la gran mentira de recuperación europea ( el español está ampliamente manipulado por los corruptos actuales), los mercados están empezando a dar la espalda a europa, veremos si no es el comienzo de otra eurocrisis...


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2014)

9900 limite de caida??
Ayer me sali de ibe tambien.
100% liquidez a la espera.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A quien preguntaba ayer que ahora mismo no recuerdo:
> SZU por el szumidero (chiste fácil ya... ya...) Parece que va directito por el nivel de los 11.28€
> LHA lo mismito. Acelerado para tocar los 12.30€.
> A los que controlan el DAX si se rompe los 9.000 próximo nivel por los 8.516? :8:
> Todo apunta a que estamos ante las puertas del bertokianas para el cortoplacista ::



La caída bertokiana es para un poco más adelante.

De momento tiene que frenar la corrección actual para rebotar y cargar nuevos pasajeros y ver el próximo episodio en prime time y en first class.

*No veremos caídas serias sin ver antes techos serios*. Aunque algunos valores ya han formado sus techos y ya están en pleno proceso de caída, que no de corrección.

De momento no ha pasado nada más allá de un pequeño sofoco para los que hayan entrado en los últimos meses.

No se ve miedo en absoluto y eso es positivo ::


----------



## Rcn7 (6 Ago 2014)

Holaa me paso a saludar desde los 9XXX! jaja

esto va a empujar el bitcoin fijo.. :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hablar es gratis....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gratis menos para los q nos hacen caso ::::::

:XX:

hagan comobertok, hay q intentar ver el bosque, ver mas alla..... y como si luego es 007 el q tiene razon, pero no se obstinen en mirar el TF de 5 minutos, de 10..... de una hora....

disfruten el dia, q hoy hace bueno mas alla de sus pantallas


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La caída bertokiana es para un poco más adelante.
> 
> De momento tiene que frenar la corrección actual para rebotar y cargar nuevos pasajeros y ver el próximo episodio en prime time y en first class.
> 
> ...



A simple vista parece que desde 2011 el DAX no había subrido caidas continuadas como la de estos días y no van precisamente sin volumen para las fechas en las que estamos. 
Para poner las cosas más emocionantes los USAnos vienen rojete calor y el SP jugándose los 1.900 así que se antoja tarde entretenida.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (6 Ago 2014)

Me planteo entrar en grf pero en las de clase b. ¿tiene sentido?
Veo que el precio objetivo es aproximadamente un 8% menor pero actualmente la diferencia es de un 20%. Por otro lado el volumen es bastante menor y en caso de pánico aumentan las opciones de quedar pillado y la clase b ha sido menos castigada en los últimos días. ¿como lo veis?


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La caída bertokiana es para un poco más adelante.
> 
> De momento tiene que frenar la corrección actual para rebotar y cargar nuevos pasajeros y ver el próximo episodio en prime time y en first class.
> 
> ...



Cuando hablen de pánico en los telediarios, será cuando preparen el rebote.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2014)

Yo mejor sigo calladito... o


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Cuando hablen de pánico en los telediarios, será cuando preparen el rebote.



El rebote es seguro, pero ¿dead cat bounce?.

Hay que hacer techo y llenar el horno.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Yo personalmenten no veo que sea el momento de entrar en Grifols ni A ni B. 
El galletón que lleva es muy serio y cuchillo no para de caer.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Me planteo entrar en grf pero en las de clase b. ¿tiene sentido?
> Veo que el precio objetivo es aproximadamente un 8% menor pero actualmente la diferencia es de un 20%. Por otro lado el volumen es bastante menor y en caso de pánico aumentan las opciones de quedar pillado y la clase b ha sido menos castigada en los últimos días. ¿como lo veis?



Deberían ir correlacionadas ya que la diferencia entre unas y otras creo que es el derecho a voto (Si no me equivoco en Abengoa pasa igual, pero habría que confirmar las diferencias) *Por cierto, vayostión hoy el de ABG.
Pero sí es cierto que no se mueven igual, incluso hay días que la clase A por ejemplo sube, mientras que la clase B baja. : :


----------



## tarrito (6 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Yo mejor sigo calladito... o



se puede contar algo de sus cachivaches tecnológicos y similares ienso:
alguna novedad interesante??


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El rebote es seguro, pero ¿dead cat bounce?.
> 
> Hay que hacer techo y llenar el horno.



Supongo que sí, será el momento de salir con decencia y acomodarse en la trinchera. Después de las vacaciones subirá el volumen y el otoño será duro.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 13:05 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Yo personalmenten no veo que sea el momento de entrar en Grifols ni A ni B.
> El galletón que lleva es muy serio y cuchillo no para de caer.



Yo también las he abandonado esta mañana (Y era una de mis apuestas "seguras" a largo plazo)


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (6 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo personalmenten no veo que sea el momento de entrar en Grifols ni A ni B.
> El galletón que lleva es muy serio y cuchillo no para de caer.



No entraría ya. Es por ir "vigilándolas". 
A día de hoy estoy metido en varios fregados y en lo que llevamos de verano he quemado la mayor parte de ganancias del año. Hasta que no lo vea claro no me meto en otro valor.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

*El peligroso juego de la 'indeflación'*

El peligroso juego de la indeflación - Blogs de Monetae Mutatione

Probablemente, algunos de sus hijos o nietos han practicado este verano el clásico juego de la soga -actividad típica de los campamentos estivales- en la que dos equipos ponen a prueba su fuerza tirando cada uno de un extremo de una cuerda. Se trata de un juego en el que no es infrecuente ver a ambos equipos en el suelo cuando aquel que se ve derrotado suelta bruscamente la soga, o cuando esta se rompe. Pues bien, una competición similar es la que estamos asistiendo en la actualidad entre las fuerzas de la inflación y las de la deflación, de resultado incierto aunque con bastante menos diversión que el tradicional pasatiempo.

En efecto, como venimos comentando en este espacio desde hace un tiempo, *el mundo está asistiendo a la batalla que están librando las tensiones a favor de la deflación y de la inflación*. Fruto de la Gran Distorsión a la que Kike Vázquez aludía en El Confidencial la semana pasada, estamos viviendo un proceso del que no existen registros similares en la historia de los sistemas monetarios y para el que es preciso inventarse un nuevo término: indeflación. Con él, nos referiremos a una situación económica, en aparente equilibrio pero altamente inestable, en la que conviven dos efectos contrapuestos: *por un lado la presión al alza de los precios de los activos financieros, y por otro, el sometimiento de los bienes de consumo a fuerzas bajistas*.

Estamos viviendo un proceso del que no existen registros en la historia de los sistemas monetarios para definirlo, pero podría ser 'indeflación'
Efectos antagónicos que son, además, de naturaleza muy diferente. Así, *a un lado de la cuerda se disponen las fuerzas espontáneas del mercado, marcadamente deflacionarias, tal y como hemos visto en numerosas ocasiones –liquidación de malas inversiones, desapalancamiento de familias y empresas, incremento de morosidad, restricción del crédito, etc-. Mientras que del extremo opuesto, tiran las fuerzas inflacionistas, exógenas al mercado y originadas por los bancos centrales y su aplicación urbi et orbe de políticas de tipos de interés ultra-bajos, e “impresión” de moneda con más o menos intensidad según el instituto emisor*.

*Los responsables de los bancos centrales no han reparado en el daño que han infligido al sistema monetario en su cruzada contra la deflación*. Si en el juego de la soga, tanto el grado de peligrosidad como el riesgo de que la cuerda ceda depende de cuántos jugadores y con qué fuerza estén tirando en un momento dado, imaginen qué pasaría si hubiera un millón de personas –el mercado– a un lado de la cuerda –el sistema monetario– y, del otro, un gigantesco portaviones de 100.000 toneladas –el banco central– con los motores a toda máquina. Pues bien, el efecto que han tenido años de estímulos ha sido añadir cada vez más elementos generadores de tensión, con el resultado de que la situación es cada vez más inestable y más difícil de controlar. Y, por tanto, de desenlace aún más incierto.

El efecto que han tenido años de estímulos ha sido añadir cada vez más elementos generadores de tensión, con el resultado de que la situación es cada vez más inestable y más difícil de controlar

Por este motivo, Janet Yellen está reduciendo sólo de 10.000 en 10.000 millones de dólares las compras del tercer programa de Quantitative Easing de la Fed (QE3), tal y como se ha hecho patente en el recorte de la semana pasada de 35.000 a 25.000 millones. Recuerden que, desde su puesta en marcha en 2012 por Ben Bernanke, el banco emisor norteamericano ha venido inyectando liquidez al ritmo de 85.000 millones de dólares al mes con el único objetivo de combatir la temida deflación. Ritmo que comenzó a reducirse gradualmente a finales del año pasado –el conocido tapering–, ya que una retirada completa y brusca de los planes de estímulo monetarios hubiera causado un enorme destrozo en la economía, al echarnos el portaviones encima.

*Pero las autoridades monetarias no son conscientes de que el problema ya lo han generado y será muy difícil una salida que no se manifieste en uno de los dos posibles escenarios: (1) deflación acusada o (2) inflación galopante.* En mi opinión, y por criterios más políticos que estrictamente económicos, lo más probable es que ocurra lo segundo, al menos en Estados Unidos. Y *aunque no tiene por qué evolucionar a un episodio de hiperinflación canónica, no sería imposible volver a ver IPCs de dos dígitos, como ocurrió durante la presidencia de Jimmy Carter entre 1978 y 1980*. Y es que, así como los alemanes tienen su némesis en la hiperinflación de la República de Weimar, los norteamericanos la tienen en la deflación sufrida durante la Gran Depresión.












Con su *política de represión financiera para castigar el ahorro espontáneo de los ciudadanos en el lógico proceso de ajuste tras el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria -los principales bancos centrales del mundo- y, en especial la Reserva Federal, han generado una importante burbuja en los mercados de bonos y de acciones*. Por no hablar de la colosal burbuja en los instrumentos derivados, que el Banco de Pagos Internacionales -BIS por sus siglas en inglés- estima en más 700 billones de dólares, unas 10 veces el PIB del mundo y superior al tamaño que tenía este mercado en su pico máximo en 2008, justo antes de estallar la crisis.







Una reacción lógica de los inversores dado que, con tipos ultra-bajos y literalmente enterrados en dólares, el hambre de rentabilidad es tal que no sólo se han lanzado a comprar cualquier activo que prometa algo de retorno, sino que se han visto impelidos a apalancarse con instrumentos derivados para amplificar los exiguos rendimientos que pueden encontrar en el mercado. Consideren una emisión, como las que pueden verse, de bonos corporativos de alto rendimiento, antes conocidos como “bonos basura”, que apenas ofrece una rentabilidad del 5%, y recuerden que no hace tanto, uno podía obtener esa rentabilidad de un simple depósito con infinitamente menos riesgo, o un título de deuda pública. *¿Creen que es normal?*

Y es que la insensata política de la Fed, que algunos tintadictos amantes de los estímulos, como The Economist en su último número, alaban para criticar el comportamiento, siquiera marginalmente, más responsable del BCE, *lo único que ha logrado es cebar una auténtica bomba nuclear monetaria. Tengan ustedes en cuenta que la burbuja de bonos y de derivados es, a la postre, una burbuja de deuda. Y, como adelantó Mises, una de las graves consecuencias cuando estalla una burbuja de deuda en un sistema como el actual es la deflación inducida por la eliminación masiva de medios fiduciarios. No sería ésta una sana deflación pues, sino una muy destructiva que implica echarnos igualmente encima el portaviones del ejemplo anterior*.

Y aunque no se puede predecir cuándo estallará la burbuja, ni qué acontecimiento hará de detonante -un evento de crédito de algún país sudamericano, la quiebra de un importante banco europeo, tensiones bélicas, etc.-, ni hacia qué lado se decantará la indeflación, *lo cierto es que toda burbuja acaba estallando*. Y parece que, tal y como reporta Business Insider, algunos inversores están deshaciendo posiciones en fondos y ETFs indexados a bonos de alto rendimiento, a la vez que dicha retirada se hace sentir en las nuevas emisiones, que sólo en julio han caído un 13% con respecto al mes anterior.







En este orden de cosas, *tengan pues cuidado en sus decisiones y estén atentos a los movimientos de la cuerda. Y, sobre todo, no se confíen y caigan en la complacencia de la que es víctima el Gobierno, pues en un entorno de indeflación como el actual la recuperación no está ni mucho menos garantizada*. Eso sí, aunque en un mundo financiero globalizado, como es el actual, ningún país está a salvo, congratúlense de vivir en Europa y de tener un Mario Draghi que, afortunadamente, es más cicatero con la impresora que sus pares norteamericanos. Posiblemente será lo que salve a nuestra economía


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

Abg-p.mc abengoa -b-3,5660 12:50pm gmt+02:00 0,2740 (7.14%) 4.546.591


abg.mc abengoa -a- 3,8390 12:51pm gmt+02:00 0,2440 (5.98%) 242.412


grf.mc grifols a 32,35 12:53pm gmt+02:00 0,98 (2.94%) 445.661


grf-p.mc grifols b 26,86 12:50pm gmt+02:00 0,43 (1.56%) 191.758


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

aún me hace gracia el titulo del hilo, hemoal jajajjajaaj de los mejores.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

hoy.mañana eran de caidas


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/559226-nueva-opinion-del-ibex.html

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 13:19 ----------

queréis esperar para comprar grifols?

ya indicaré el minimo.......30 aprox


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2014)

Rojos días,

pues según mi leal entender esta es una ventana de oportunidad para los alcistas.

El otro de llegar es el 29xx bajos del futuro stoxx y el 187x del futuro del sp500. Por fechas me cuadraría que siguieran las caídas hasta finales de la semana que viene y poder entrar en esa segunda ventana.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Compras
> 
> De nada



El hilo del Lidl, qué cachondo... pues sí que está chungo el mercado.


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Nos acercamos a octubre con una crisis energetica en el orizonte, no escrescartable que toda la ibdustria europea se tenga que paralizar dr noviembre a marzo.

En dicho caso, los 5.000 del ibex podrian ser enormemente optimistas.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/559226-nueva-opinion-del-ibex.html
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 13:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Te voy a quitar del ignore como parte de mi programa integral de reinserción de troles 
Grifols estaría para engancharla a 30.55 si rebota ahí. 
Si no 28.37 sería la otra zona de posible entrada de pasta según los posos del café de esta mañana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Yo mejor sigo calladito... o



Esos utlimos cartuchos venían con buena caza, enhorabuena. 

La cuestión ahora es saber cuan profundas serán las caídas. Malos ZEW, Ifo...hoy hemos tenido también un mal dato de pedidos, el peor de los últimos 36 meses indican que tendremos por lo menos un par de meses malos a nivel resultados. Como parte "positiva" que en este lado del charco no esta sobre la mesa la subida de tipos, mas bien la contrario, llevamos hablando de las tan cacareadas medidas no convencionales de SuperMario.

Y de mientras habla SM...
Germany Generic Govt 10Y Yield Analysis - GDBR10 - Bloomberg


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Cuidado con las inversiones en japon. El acuerdo de gas ruso japones se pospone. Lo han posouesto los rusoa y priorizan las exportaciones a china.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

yo esperaba más guano en zel y mts e idr para hoy


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Con lo de fukushima y el frebte abuerto con rusis la evonomia japonesa se puede deshacer como un azucarillo. Recordad que japon mantiene abultados deficits conerciales crecientes.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

balanza usanza
muy buena por lo visto


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

Pierde más de lo que capitaliza ...

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/weak-coal-prices-continue-hurt-121455984.html

Aug 6 (Reuters) - *Coal miner Alpha Natural Resources Inc reported a slightly bigger adjusted net loss for the second quarter as coal prices remained weak*.

U.S. coal miners have been hit by weak metallurgical coal prices, which has forced them to idle mines and cut jobs.

Alpha Natural is also being hurt by poor rail service in Wyoming's Powder River Basin, which is preventing the company from cashing in on an uptick in demand for electricity-generating coal.

*The company lowered its forecast for annual shipments from the Powder River Basin to 34-37 million tons from 37-40 million tons, as it continued to face poor rail performance in western United States*.

"While the third quarter metallurgical hard coking coal benchmark remained at $120, indicating that pricing may have reached a bottom, we do not currently see an imminent catalyst to spur a favorable pricing uptick in the near term," Chief Executive Kevin Crutchfield said on Wednesday.

Alpha Natural said last week that it planned to idle 11 mines in West Virginia and cut up to 1,100 jobs. These mines produced 4.2 million tons of thermal and metallurgical coal in the first half of the year.

Alpha Natural's metallurgical coal shipments fell to 4.5 million tons in the second quarter ended June 30 from 5.6 million tons, a year earlier.

Rival Peabody Energy Corp said on Tuesday it was reducing metallurgical coal production from its high-cost Burton Mine in Queensland, Australia as production levels from the mine were not sustainable in the current market environment.

Alpha Natural's net loss widened to $512.6 million, or $2.32 per share, in the second quarter from $185.7 million, or 84 cents per share, a year earlier. This includes a non-cash goodwill impairment charge of about $309 million.

On an adjusted basis, the company had a loss of 56 cents per share compared with 55 cents per share, a year earlier.

*Revenue dropped 21 percent to $1.05 billion.*

Shares of the Bristol, Virginia-based miner closed at $3.42 on the New York Stock Exchange on Tuesday. The stock has more than halved in value this year to Tuesday's close.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

hasta mañana al cierre no compro.... hasta mañana al cierre no compro..... me repito todo el rato


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2014)

Me ha saltado algún stop en el Ibex pero me estátentando comprar Credit Agricole, parece que tiene fuerza para subir.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2014)

Arcelor y Telefonica están a puntito de caramelo, no se en cual entrar, creo que me voy a quedar con la teleco


----------



## docjones (6 Ago 2014)

Uffff a mi no me tienta nada de nada... Stand-by que se dice...


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2014)

Mts y mdf tientan mucho...

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 15:16 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Arcelor y Telefonica están a puntito de caramelo, no se en cual entrar, creo que me voy a quedar con la teleco



¿no le ves mas potencial a arcelor?
Con un suelo bien claro ademas.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha quedado a 0,3 y ha salido disparado. Nivel perfecto, algunas veces me doy miedo a mi mismo
> ::



pero al final te trolearon :: el nivel sigue dando juego muy bien Fran


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Mts y mdf tientan mucho...
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 15:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Por supuesto q tiene mas potencial arcelor pero es mas inestable a cp, aun no lo tengo decidido.Arcelor es la mayor acerera del mundo y solo vale 17000 mill cuando en 2008 ganaba mas de 8000 mill, ademas este año mts volvera a beneficios, por otro lado mittal se esta jufando todo su patrimonio personal en la accion,no se la va a jugar y mas siendo indio, seria una deshonra para su familia, de hecho lleva 5 años reduciendo deuda y optimizando procesos.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Mts y mdf tientan mucho...
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 15:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Precisamente a TEF y a MDF las veo con un suelo más claro que a Arcelor ienso:
Sobre todo Duro pero joder... hoy es un día complicado para entrar a ningún sitio viendo las caidas que hay. 
Además viendo los futuros USA no va a ayudar a revertir la situación si no más bien lo contrario ::

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 15:33 ----------




capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Pues yo hace un año que estoy dentro de esta
> NYMT - News and Analysis - New York Mortgage Trust, Inc. | Seeking Alpha
> 
> paga un 14% a los niveles de cotización actuales. Cuando entré, pagaba el 20%. Me parecía sospechoso y entré con poco volumen :



Buenos resultados y ese dividendo que no está nada mal... 
Gracias!

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 15:43 ----------

Parece que los 1.900 es algo ya muy serio como para tocarlos por ahora.


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Alguna razon por la que la caida italiana sea el doble que la del resto de bolsas europeas?

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 15:49 ----------

Los bonos alemanes a 10 años estan ya en el 1,1%

Sube, y bastante, la prima italiana

Nos adentramos en crisis de deuda periferica 2.0?


----------



## tarrito (6 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Alguna razon por la que la caida italiana sea el doble que la del resto de bolsas europeas?



Vuelta a la recesión: el PIB de Italia se contrae el 0,2% en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es

ienso:

o vaya usted a saber porqué caen realmente :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Vuelta a la recesión: el PIB de Italia se contrae el 0,2% en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> ienso:
> 
> o vaya usted a saber porqué caen realmente :ouch:



Los italianos se han suicidado con la eleccion de zapateretti.


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2014)

Mdf tambien pienso que es.muy interesante.
Tef esla que no me convence.
Y creo que hay que esperar. Estamos viendo carnicerias ens"Buenos valores"...como para precipitarse.


----------



## James Bond (6 Ago 2014)

TEF en verde, compra mas clara imposible. Ustedes verán.


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

La encuesta a pie de calle de pillados, a tope. Vamos, que nos vamos


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Mdf tambien pienso que es.muy interesante.
> Tef esla que no me convence.
> Y creo que hay que esperar. Estamos viendo carnicerias ens"Buenos valores"...como para precipitarse.



MDF y ese 6% casi de dividendo es para pensarselo... No es el 14% de NYTM pero tampoco está mal


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Ya dijimos que italia es una gigantesca bomba termonuclear que traera el invierno eterno sobre toda europa occidental

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...58283-italia-eslabon-mas-debil-de-cadena.html

El mundo que conocemos esta llegando a su fin.


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> TEF en verde, compra mas clara imposible. Ustedes verán.



A mi me ha roto el soporte 1. la veo en S2 11.20.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ya dijimos que italia es una gigantesca bomba termonuclear que traera el invierno eterno sobre toda europa occidental
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...58283-italia-eslabon-mas-debil-de-cadena.html
> 
> El mundo que conocemos esta llegando a su fin.



Italia, España, Portugal, Grecia. El destino es el mismo


----------



## Durmiente (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> La encuesta a pie de calle de pillados, a tope. Vamos, que nos vamos



Confiesa FranR. Tus niveles los sacas de los posos del cafe? De la dirección del vuelo de las aves? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me ha roto el soporte 1. la veo en S2 11.20.



Mientras negocie la compra de GVT, es una temeridad entrar ahí sabiendo que el primer veredicto que ha dado la pauta de precios es una caída.

Compra caro, por necesidad y lo normal es que Vivendi le pida más mortadelos para cerrar la operación.


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Confiesa FranR. Tus niveles los sacas de los posos del cafe? De la dirección del vuelo de las aves?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Es más fácil, Un deLorean y de combustible lo que se bebió ayer el pirata.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

hoy sería día medio verde en usa y mañana guanazo, fran?


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

USA reteniendo esto, como sea una trampa no va a haber vaselina para todos.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> USA reteniendo esto, como sea una trampa no va a haber vaselina para todos.



no asujte a la comunidad inversora ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

y lo de abertis??


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy sería día medio verde en usa y mañana guanazo, fran?



Hace tiempo que no tengo SP en la aplicación. Solo IBEX y DAX.

Pero tiene pinta de buscar nivel 1898 der tirón


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2014)

cuidado con el SP, 20 pipos a contrapie duelen en la P&L.


----------



## James Bond (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me ha roto el soporte 1. la veo en S2 11.20.



A mi me da que hoy esta aguantando muy bien en resistencia, único valor del Ibex en verde junto con DIA. Para mi esto dice mucho.

Para una cartera a largo plazo es buena compra (a lo que juego yo) a estos precios, como cuando estuvo a 11€ a principios de año donde entre con "to lo gordo". 

Que pueda bajar a 11,20 no lo niego, no soy adivino. Pero que no se va a ver en una buena temporada por debajo de 11€ también se lo digo. Aunque ya digo que es mi opinión, que en cuestión de días y/o semanas esto puede cambiar, una noticia un poco jodida con el tema ruso y mandan las bolsas a tomar por culo como entre el pánico.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 14:22 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> y lo de abertis??



Algún tema con Chile que no ha salido del todo bien o eso dicen...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Caf +4% :d


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SyCd6Wn8laE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

y con gap y todo


----------



## Durmiente (6 Ago 2014)

Bueno pues llega la hora de la verdad

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Diegol07 (6 Ago 2014)

Cierra en 10135 aprox. 
Usa coquetea con el verde, pero con mucho olor feo.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Esta empieza a dar un poquito de vértigo... Ha estado apoyándose en los 58 un par de días y otra vez para arriba con todo lo gordo...
Estoy por enchufarle un stop en esa zona y dejarla hasta que haga otro suelo más arriba o me eche...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Cierra en 10135 aprox.
> Usa coquetea con el verde, pero con mucho olor feo.







necesitamos incautos
mejor cerrar con martillo y dar la sensación de mínimo
que entre gacelada mañana a primera hora...

::


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el mejor del foro ha comprado p.telekom, yo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:55





Polla en mano y tal... pero la de Pandoro :XX:

Bueno, bueno, como está el patio! Y por una vez he conseguido agarrarme a la silla. 
Vamooooosssss marbados ejpeculadores meterle otro arreon de los buenos que vamos a empezar a recoger papelitos llenos de lágrimas en cuatro días!!! Tengo la hucha a tope de perras del chiringo veraniego, vamonooooosssssss!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

grifols, según koncorde en RT, peña gorda que entró hace poco, saliendo


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Polla en mano y tal... pero la de Pandoro :XX:



Y los largos en Ibex en 10.7xx :: 

Este tiene montado un interracial que va a salir como video fijo en beeg. :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

30 puntos más del dax y cierra un gap


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2014)

ANR sube un 6% y con un volumen bastante majo de momento.
Aunque mientras no rompa los 4-4,10 con claridad no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Caf +4% :d



Mierda.

Menos mal que no todas son penas.

Tesla sigue parriba, y el dolar bajando. :baba:


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Y los largos en Ibex en 10.7xx ::
> 
> Este tiene montado un interracial que va a salir como video fijo en beeg. :XX:



No comprende ujté la operativa de nuestros gran gurú, de esos largos salió en máximos... y de PT, pese a la gran pillada, seguramente tras una mezcla de suerte y saber hacer, el SL se le ejecutó hasta con beneficios xa una cena


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

Alguien en freisbrussss?


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

Uy que se nos escapa la subida....subamos rápido que Ralph no espera.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me ha saltado algún stop en el Ibex pero me estátentando comprar Credit Agricole, parece que tiene fuerza para subir.



Ojo.
Parece ser que tiene un buen pufo espirituoso Santo.
Que igual es malo que es bueno. Si en Purtugal rescatan como en hispanistan, mirusté bankia y tal.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mierda.
> 
> Menos mal que no todas son penas.
> 
> Tesla sigue parriba, y el dolar bajando. :baba:





la vela de caf parece de vuelta
entran manos en koncorde
voy a ver si puedo entrar mañana en alguna barrida o algo.... 
si cierra con esta vela, claro
se supone que mañana hacía "mínimos" o vela sin mecha por abajo

y en ppio 317 primera resistencia

poco volumen, habrá que pensarlo

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 09:14 ----------


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2014)

Yo sigo con más miedo que vergüenza, quieto parado en la mata.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mierda.
> 
> Menos mal que no todas son penas.
> 
> Tesla sigue parriba, y el dolar bajando. :baba:



Tesla está en momento cojonudo la verdad. Cada vez que pienso en las entradas y salidas que he hecho en Tesla con lo fácil que hubiera sido seguir dentro sin menearme... 

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 17:18 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Yo sigo con más miedo que vergüenza, quieto parado en la mata.



Pues yo me he hecho con unas caralibro.
Veremos como sale la jugada.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Ahora sí que el SP se juega mucho...
a ver si no pierde los 1922 y puede remontar un poco, al menos hoy, y atacar again los 1935

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 09:23 ----------

LOL
Deoleo 13 millones de acciones de golpe

Groupon multiplica por tres sus pérdidas en el segundo trimestre, hasta 17,1 millones


----------



## Muttley (6 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo sigo con más miedo que vergüenza, quieto parado en la mata.



De acuerdo. 

Para mi lo caro está aún muy caro.
Y lo que empieza a estar barato aún no lo está suficiente. (el que más barato veo es MDF, con sus limitaciones claro).
Casi que entro cuando derriben.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2014)

Inviertan en América

America, Inc. | Tumblr Blog - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Creeis que ya ha pasado el temporal bajista en el IBEX?


----------



## Xiux (6 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Italia, España, Portugal, Grecia. El destino es el mismo



Pos claro, deudas insoportables

Nos reimos de Argentina y su default? pues camino de .....


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

venga ebro copón, un martillito o algo...


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Creeis que ya ha pasado el temporal bajista en el IBEX?



Si. Ahora empieza el HS


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

España tiene el doble de deuda que argentina e Italia el triple.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Creeis que ya ha pasado el temporal bajista en el IBEX?


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Se intensifica la guerra contra rusia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...eto-y-prohibe-entreda-de-productos-1-ano.html

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 17:37 ----------

Ebro exporta productos agricolas a rusia?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si. Ahora empieza el HS



_I can't wait!_


----------



## Diegol07 (6 Ago 2014)

Ojo con este dato:

http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136221-putin-firma-respuesta-sanciones-occidente-agricultura

Putin acaba de decretar que durante 1 año no recibira, ni alimentos ni materias primas de paises que lo sancionaron.

Disfruten lo sancionado::::::


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> España tiene el doble de deuda que argentina e Italia el triple.



El problema no es la deuda, es la capacitad para pagarla.
Argentina tiene recursos, pero esta llena de argentinos (que votan lo que votan)
Italia tiene industria, diseño pero tiene políticos malos.
España tiene: Políticos malos, españoles que votan lo que votan, y no tenemos recursos ni industria, calcule


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

Guerra de divisas->Guerra comercial-> ¿guerra a hostias?


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Van a bajar, y mucho el precio de la carne de cerdo y las hortalizas.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

ICEX España Exportación e Inversiones >> Empresas españolas establecidas en el exterior

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 09:42 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Van a bajar, y mucho el precio de la carne de cerdo y las hortalizas.



Esto ya pasó hace 1 años y aquí estamos
Rusia bloquea las importaciones de carnes, pescados y lácteos | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El problema no es la deuda, es la capacitad para pagarla.
> Argentina tiene recursos, pero esta llena de argentinos (que votan lo que votan)
> Italia tiene industria, diseño pero tiene políticos malos.
> España tiene: Políticos malos, españoles que votan lo que votan, y no tenemos recursos ni industria, calcule



España tiene mala solución.

Hay que quitarse todas las deudas de encima y esperar con calma el catacrock ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> [/COLOR]Ebro exporta productos agricolas a rusia?




Por lo que he visto, Ebro no tiene una gran posición en Rusia. Según balance.


y sobre porcino, no está prohibida la de UE en Rusia?



Bueno: huerta murciana, daño
Rusia y Oriente Medio, principales mercados de expansión para las exportaciones de Proexport &mdash; MurciaEconomía.com.


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Y campofria no tenia posiciones en rusia?


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si. Ahora empieza el HS



Para los neófitos... eso de HS ¿qué es lo que es?


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> España tiene mala solución.
> 
> Hay que quitarse todas las deudas de encima y esperar con calma el catacrock ::::::



Pero usted tiene deudas?

Yo voy al contado desde hace años. 

Y mira que te obligan a tener deudas (usa style)Pronto si no tienes un crédito serás un paria.


----------



## Namreir (6 Ago 2014)

Lo de las samciones a rusia no termino de verlo: Nosotros prohibomos exportar ciertos bienes a rusia y luego los rusos nos prohiben exportar otro tipo de bienes.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Y campofria no tenia posiciones en rusia?



un huevo de ellas, y en polonia 
el 20% de las ventas en estas


pero claro, tiene filial rusa "lo que igual no cuenta" ::




pero me figuro que el principal damnifiado es el vino





> Las ventas suben en nuestro país hasta los 882,4 millones de litros. El volumen de *las ventas se ha triplicado a Rusia,* mientras caen las de Italia, Estados Unidos, China y Dinamarca.




y aceite (se usa más el de girasol, el de oliva menos)


> Por último, también Rusia ha evolucionado de forma muy favorable en el primer semestre del año: las importaciones han crecido algo más de un 3% en volumen (7.004 toneladas) y un 13% en valor.


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Para los neófitos... eso de HS ¿qué es lo que es?



El Holocausto Sodomita. Donde los culos de las gacelas se funden en uno solo y hordas de pandoros lo hacen su hogar.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pero usted tiene deudas?
> 
> Yo voy al contado desde hace años.
> 
> Y mira que te obligan a tener deudas (usa style)Pronto si no tienes un crédito serás un paria.



Voy inmaculado.

Durante 7 años he estado preparando el ajuar ::::::


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Voy inmaculado.
> 
> Durante 7 años he estado preparando el ajuar ::::::



Traigan el pañuelo que eso hay que demostrarlo. Aquí no se rompe nadie la camisa hasta que se demuestre que el sargento llega con su honra intacta al gran HS

(Se me va la pinza, lo sé)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

H.S.=


----------



## Durmiente (6 Ago 2014)

¿Y por qué le llamáis Ralph?

(Eso me lo he perdido...)


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Y por qué le llamáis Ralph?
> 
> (Eso me lo he perdido...)


----------



## vermer (6 Ago 2014)

Bertok, Ten cuidado no te lo metan todo al "monedero"


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

halludadla!



Mischa Barton está al borde de la quiebra - La Verdad de Quintana Roo


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Bertok, Ten cuidado no te lo metan todo al "monedero"



Soy como el común de los mortales pero sin deudas.

Al monedero que que le hagan un insert coin por el ass


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

habéis visto hace un mes la pasta que salió de ree?


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2014)

First Solar es otra que se anima y con un volumen mayor del habitual.
Ese doble toque en 60,60 podría ser buen stop.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Microsoft incentiva los despidos en China regalando un Nokia de 150 euros - elEconomista.es



ponzi, qué % de BDL y Rio son a Rusia?

Vender fuera de Espaa, el salvavidas de Barn de Ley, Cvne y Riojanas


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

he cerrado cortos ibex, abro cortos ree


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> De acuerdo.
> 
> Para mi lo caro está aún muy caro.
> Y lo que empieza a estar barato aún no lo está suficiente. (el que más barato veo es MDF, con sus limitaciones claro).
> Casi que entro cuando derriben.



Parece mdf la gacela, todos atentos para atacarla...a ver si será al reves...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Hacienda descubre que Gowex desvió masivamente fondos a Costa Rica | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

mañana cortos ferrovial

---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 19:15 ----------

el ibex deberia rebotar a 10500


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Ago 2014)

El oro y la plata se mueven un poquito.
Después de la corrección que ha tenido la plata ¿qué os parece probar unos larguitos con un stop en los mínimos de 19,76?
Esa cifra para mi también tiene su "cosa".:rolleye:

Me parece que había algún forero (el pirata creo) especializado en este metal.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Ago 2014)

Buenas tardes, sigo de vacaciones de bolsa esperando.....ver esa ventana que anuncian para la próxima semana 
Espero que sea así






y no así


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Parece mdf la gacela, todos atentos para atacarla...a ver si será al reves...



TCM para mañana (TCM triple cruce de la muerte)
atresmedia
iberdrola
prim

TCM con buena pinta: airbus, pero hasta dónde?



MDF: orden en 4,20
si entra, bien. 

CAF no entro, se supone que 286 era un apoyo, pero es que el volumen es poco, aunque entren manos... y caf en rusia tiene movimiento, como tiene OHL, que también es tentadora, pero no hay soportes ichi hasta 23,60 si baja más, que está en el último casi


el ibex me da por ichi 10.090-10.040-9995 incluso para esta semana como niveles...


y luego 9700


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mañana cortos ferrovial
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ago-2014 at 19:15 ----------
> 
> el ibex deberia rebotar a 10500



Tiene una zona de resistencia en 10430.¿Seria buen sitio ahi para colocar una orden de compra?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> he cerrado cortos ibex, abro cortos ree



Pues yo abro largo en endesa


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Pues yo abro largo en endesa



Ha corregido hasta el apoyo de la directriz alcista...el tema de la nueva endesa y eso, ¿no es peligroso?


----------



## mpbk (6 Ago 2014)

y mañana cierro cortos en indra, `+10%, 1000 euretes y a otra cosa.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ha corregido hasta el apoyo de la directriz alcista...el tema de la nueva endesa y eso, ¿no es peligroso?



El sector esta fuerte, el valor tiene CPM, me juego unos duros si tira para arriba bien si no salta el stop y a probar otra cosa. Quizás tengo suerte y anuncian el mega dividendo y se va arriba 6-7e de golpe...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Pues yo abro largo en endesa



[YOUTUBE]dYNcbdwkHYg[/YOUTUBE]



grupo ucraniano para reirse 




sobre endesa..... :8:
a mi parecer, valiente es poco, en diario, auqnue tenga cpm semanal


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]dYNcbdwkHYg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que valor no le parece valiente?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Y que valor no le parece valiente?



Para recomendar? Dinamia  hasta cerrar el gap


ni idea
no me haga caso



en endesa hoy, manos se ponen vendedoras, mire


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para recomendar? Dinamia  hasta cerrar el gap
> 
> 
> ni idea
> ...



Quizás lo mejor sera esperar que vuelva el jato por aquí y se ponga corto a tope


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

deberíamos guanear si se cumple esa ligerísima diver oculta


aunque tb hay una alcista más grande :S


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2014)

Si es que esta todo de mirame y no me toques...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Si poneis el SP en horarias o 30min, podemos, tiene pinta de..... terminar un HCH, llevamos la HC y media H

Y si cumpliese luego ese HCH, nos lleva a 186X aprox


----------



## asador de manteca (6 Ago 2014)

Pues yo hoy he pillado más mapfres y voy ya muy cargado, si sigue bajando al menos cobraré buenos dividendos.

Alguién sabe qué ha pasado con abertis?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

La retirada por parte de Portugal Telecom (PT) de 128 millones de depósitos en el BES, justo antes de que éste banco colapsase, ha vuelto a situar en el centro de la polémica a la operadora PT.

Expansión.com


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> La retirada por parte de Portugal Telecom (PT) de 128 millones de depósitos en el BES, justo antes de que éste banco colapsase, ha vuelto a situar en el centro de la polémica a la operadora PT.
> 
> Expansión.com





vaya...

si PT saca la pasta es que no tenía todas consigo

o LAS TIENE aún, que esto no ha acabado


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ago 2014)

oyoyoyoy ponzi tenia toda la razon

Oi, rival de Telefónica en Brasil, obligada a vender activos por sus números rojos - Noticias de Inversión

ojo a las posiciones cortas q tienen PT y TI


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vaya...
> 
> si PT saca la pasta es que no tenía todas consigo
> 
> o LAS TIENE aún, que esto no ha acabado



Las ha sacado una vez suspendido y sobrepasa los 100k...


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Las ha sacado una vez suspendido y sobrepasa los 100k...



ya, pero los 100k, creo que la normativa europeda EXCLUYE a admon publica, y determinadas "empresas sistemicas" ::


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> oyoyoyoy ponzi tenia toda la razon
> 
> Oi, rival de Telefónica en Brasil, obligada a vender activos por sus números rojos - Noticias de Inversión
> 
> ojo a las posiciones cortas q tienen PT y TI



PT no esta del todo mal de hecho su negocio portugues ha aguantado muy bien la crisis, el verdadero problema es la deuda de Oi y a esto hay que sumar ahora el dinero depositado en BES por parte de PT. En semejante maremoto es mejor no estar, ver los toros desde la barrera a veces es lo mas sensato.


Por cierto marca hispakistan...menos mal que el hospital esta lejos de mi casa

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/559335-marca-espana-medicos-avisan-de-que-espana-no-preparada-ebola-y-que-hay-riesgos.html

Este Rajoy es un lumbreras, dijo que bajaría el paro , pero nunca nos explico como lo haría


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> PT no esta del todo mal de hecho su negocio portugues ha aguantado muy bien la crisis, el verdadero problema es la deuda de Oi y a esto hay que sumar ahora el dinero depositado en BES por parte de PT. En semejante maremoto es mejor no estar, ver los toros desde la barrera a veces es lo mas sensato.
> 
> 
> Por cierto marca hispakistan...menos mal que el hospital esta lejos de mi casa
> ...



Jean-Marie Le Pen: 'El bola puede solucionar el problema de la inmigracin en tres meses' | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya, pero los 100k, creo que la normativa europeda EXCLUYE a admon publica, y determinadas "empresas sistemicas" ::



No se yo... si hay revuelo sera porque no era del todo legal... tranquilos que ya viene para aquí el misionero con 78 años, en la flor de la vida para venir nuevamente a España, y sobrevivir a un virus el cual no tiene cura.

Y no viene solo el, nos traemos unos de regalo. Porque somos un país bueno, 40 pacientes de la planta fuera (las plantas cerradas anteriormente no se abren)


----------



## ane agurain (6 Ago 2014)

1 hora para el SP
y ataca resistencia


----------



## decloban (6 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Pues yo abro largo en endesa



Esperaté al cierre semanal no te precipotes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> El oro y la plata se mueven un poquito.
> Después de la corrección que ha tenido la plata ¿qué os parece probar unos larguitos con un stop en los mínimos de 19,76?
> Esa cifra para mi también tiene su "cosa".:rolleye:
> 
> Me parece que había algún forero (el pirata creo) *especializado* :: en este metal.



Yo ahora no lo haría, en semanal es bajista y en diario todavía no parece que vaya a subir.

Quizás sea mejor esperar a ver que hace el precio cuando llegue (si llega) a la zona de los 18.8's


----------



## Cantor (7 Ago 2014)

uuuuuuuup!!


----------



## h2o ras (7 Ago 2014)

Buenos días, y buenas vacaciones !,  :


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No se yo... si hay revuelo sera porque no era del todo legal... tranquilos que ya viene para aquí el misionero con 78 años, en la flor de la vida para venir nuevamente a España, y sobrevivir a un virus el cual no tiene cura.
> 
> Y no viene solo el, nos traemos unos de regalo. Porque somos un país bueno, 40 pacientes de la planta fuera (las plantas cerradas anteriormente no se abren)



Más que el problema de traer a un ciudadano español (cueste lo que cueste, la factura de los cooperantes secuestrados, por ejemplo, no se conoce) es la manipulación mediática de ello.
Ese hospital (el Carlos III) que era de referencia para enfermedades infecciosas, está cerrado por obra y gracia de la Consejería de Sanidad dela Comunidad de Madrid (Guemes, sus colegas, y tal) Y lo peor es que cuando este misionero la casque, seguramente lo cierren definitivamente hasta que "traspasen su gestión a manos privadas" que son los que lo hacen bien.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Tubacex vierte accidentalmente 5.000 litros de sosa al Nervin en Amurrio . El Correo


----------



## Namreir (7 Ago 2014)

Hoy mas guano, pero no demasiado oloroso, por ahora

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 09:06 ----------

La mierda guanosa se empieza a acumular


----------



## Mr. Blonde (7 Ago 2014)

morning!

Jato póngase corto ya, cohone!

Voy a buscar a la Upton a ver si ayuda algo..


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

FER empieza a tomar colorcillo

y a3, otra de las del TCM


----------



## Topongo (7 Ago 2014)

A carbures parece que la han desahuciado ya de 7 en 7 para abajo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tubacex vierte accidentalmente 5.000 litros de sosa al Nervin en Amurrio . El Correo



El Ibex si que se vierte...::

Guanos días.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

igual nos queda alguna palada para abajo?







---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 01:40 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El Ibex si que se vierte...::
> 
> Guanos días.



pues invierte invierte ::


----------



## mpbk (7 Ago 2014)

pruebo 5 contratos ibex largos, a ver si me da 200 pips


----------



## javiorz (7 Ago 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pruebo 5 contratos ibex largos, a ver si me da 200 pips



¿A 50 euros el pipo?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

dax contra los 9100...
la resistencia a corto de hoy me da 9125 y más arriba 9150



ibex primera hora:
suben chicharros
bajan gordos

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 02:04 ----------

dax y futuros usa











vamos sincro


----------



## mpbk (7 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿A 50 euros el pipo?



a 5,

0.5

joer ya empieza a subir jajajaja, si es que.......

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 10:15 ----------

y las iag también estupendas.

indra cerrados cortos....+10%


----------



## Namreir (7 Ago 2014)

Verde!!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Verde!!!!!!!



futuros usanos rompiendo

y tal



ya sube ya sube


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2014)

Estaba más que cantado...otra vez a por los 11.000 y luego cuando nos aburramos púejjjjjj lo tiramos un poquico abajo y a seguir viviendo...me forro...ya lo ví claro la semana pasada...sataaaaaandeeeeer...


----------



## Krim (7 Ago 2014)

Me encantaría saber donde carajo veis vosotros que esto vaya a subir. Yo sólo veo más guano incoming .


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estaba más que cantado...otra vez a por los 11.000 y luego cuando nos aburramos púejjjjjj lo tiramos un poquico abajo y a seguir viviendo...me forro...ya lo ví claro la semana pasada...sataaaaaandeeeeer...






11.000?


vete esperando ::

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 02:55 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Me encantaría saber donde carajo veis vosotros que esto vaya a subir. Yo sólo veo más guano incoming .




ironic lo de "ya sube ya sube" :no:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 11.000?
> 
> 
> vete esperando ::
> ...



¿ Síiiiii ?....entonces nos vamos a los 6500 ¿ no ?......púeeejjjj también apuesto....puedo con todo...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Síiiiii ?....entonces nos vamos a los 6500 ¿ no ?......púeeejjjj también apuesto....puedo con todo...



no hombre,

ni eso ni tampoco
ahora estamos corrigiendo un poco
entre 8700 y 9200 a LP tenemos un soportillo majo



Te pongo mi visión a MP-LP en mensuales.... no comento nada más que el rsi avanzó


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no hombre,
> 
> ni eso ni tampoco
> ahora estamos corrigiendo un poco
> ...



¿ Conoces a Mr. 30 cm. ?...ese soy Yo...


----------



## Rcn7 (7 Ago 2014)

Guanos días!! Donde está el verde del que hablais?? ::


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tubacex vierte accidentalmente 5.000 litros de sosa al Nervin en Amurrio . El Correo



Si se la hicieran beber accidentalmente al responsable .....


Ojo con lavar las camisetas del Athletic, a ver si van a parecer del Madris.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nchez-defiende-subir-de-nuevo-irpf-e-iva.html


----------



## Chila (7 Ago 2014)

Yo sigo fuera.


----------



## Namreir (7 Ago 2014)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Guanos días!! Donde está el verde del que hablais?? ::



Ha sido zparo ponerse largo, y joderse el invento.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

vamos a ver, momento importante para futuros sp


----------



## Durmiente (7 Ago 2014)

Me da la impresión de que BME está haciendo una especie de suelo.

Miradla los que entendéis de líneas y tal, por favor.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que BME está haciendo una especie de suelo.
> 
> Miradla los que entendéis de líneas y tal, por favor.



en mi gacelera opinion quizas si pare alrededor de 30

pero aun no entraria (ojo, puede acabar la semana por donde esta o algo mas arriba), pero seria dentro de una lateralidad

resumen: estaria mas o menos en precio pero aun no entraria


----------



## Robopoli (7 Ago 2014)

El suelo güeno güeno es el de los 29. Esto es una parada técnica.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

venga duro, un poco más

y almirall desde el gap alcista, está marcando hacia abajo


----------



## Durmiente (7 Ago 2014)

Será cuestiónde esperar...
No hy prisa para arruinarse.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El suelo güeno güeno es el de los 29. Esto es una parada técnica.



La MME50 semanal está en 28,75 :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 05:02 ----------

Hacienda cree que Jenaro García usó en su favor accionistas opacos | Economía | EL PAÍS

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 05:14 ----------

Las casas de análisis, que miran fundamentales, por qué dan esto?
BANCO POPULAR: UBS reitera neutral P.O: 4.60 EUR desde 6,10 EUR

Un 25% de rebaja del P.O. cuando el Bº del POP se está disparando?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ago 2014)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Guanos días!! Donde está el verde del que hablais?? ::



.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

parece que las manos entran en itx


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ago 2014)

Draghi, mantiene todo igual


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Draghi, mantiene todo igual



Los analistas son unánimes: creen que *mantendrá sin cambios *su política monetaria, con los tipos de interés en el mínimo histórico del 0,15% y la tasa de depósitos cobrando un 0,1% a los bancos que aparquen su exceso de liquidez en el BCE, según las encuestas realizadas por Bloomberg.


Con el reloj en contra

En poco más de un mes, en concreto *el 18 de septiembre, el BCE pondrá en marcha* una de sus medidas más ambiciosas para fomentar que fluya el crédito a la economía real: las inyecciones de liquidez a la banca condicionadas (bautizadas como *TLTRO*).

Con este programa, la entidad regará al mercado con *hasta un billón de euros en ocho subastas trimestrales.* *En la primera de ellas, la de septiembre, el BCE podría activar hasta 400.000 millones de euros (este montante se repartirá entre esa subasta y la de diciembre).* El segundo objetivo de estas inyecciones de liquidez es inundar el sistema de billetes y así conseguir la ansiada inflación sostenida y equilibrada.

Sin embargo, ¿qué posibilidades hay de que estas medidas tengan un efecto de corto plazo? En realidad, pocas o ninguna. El propio Draghi reconoció que *"no tendrán impacto en el mercado al menos hasta tres o cuatro trimestres después de ponerse en marcha". *

La duda es si el BCE estará dispuesto a esperar hasta mediados de 2015 para percibir el impacto de sus medidas en el mercado o si el peso de la caída de la inflación incentivará nuevas medidas.

Al margen de las subastas de liquidez que comenzarán el próximo 18 de septiembre,_* la entidad está estudiando activar un programa de compra de activos, lo que sería un QE a la europea.*_ Los planes de la institución monetaria pasan por *comprar titulizaciones de préstamos de la banca al sector empresarial (excluida la banca) y a las familias (sin contabilizar el crédito hipotecario). *

*La entidad lleva meses* estudiando esta medida, que será todavía más heterodoxa y que podría contribuir a acelerar la inflación en los países de la eurozona, o lo que es lo mismo, ayudaría al BCE a alcanzar su objetivo lo antes posible. No hay que olvidar que mantener la estabilidad de precios es el principal cometido de la institución monetaria europea.

No obstante, según una encuesta realizada por Bank of America Merrill Lynch, hasta *un 44% de los gestores espera que la institución monetaria no anuncie nunca esta medida.*

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 06:12 ----------

Arrriiiiiibaaa


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

Llego y compruebo que con la subidita de media mañana me han volao el stop de los cortos que llevaba en el Ibex. Algunos pipos ya le hemos sacado por lo menos.

Ahora a ver como transcurren estos días.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Están comprando bancos e itx, luego tira para arriba


----------



## rufus (7 Ago 2014)

Me estan dejando guay el culo con MDF. -15% ::
Mi primera compra para LP 10-15 años y asi

Noo voy a promediar que ya tiene un peso de 10% en mi cartera.

Espero que al menos mantenga dividendo


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Me estan dejando guay el culo con MDF. -15% ::
> Mi primera compra para LP 10-15 años y asi
> 
> Noo voy a promediar que ya tiene un peso de 10% en mi cartera.
> ...






empiezan a no comprar los de antes itx+bancos
se pone emocionante ::



de mdf+idr+zot espero pescar alguna... vamos indra pabajoooo


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

De nuevo para abajo.
¿Aguantarán los mínimos de ayer?


----------



## asador de manteca (7 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> De nuevo para abajo.
> ¿Aguantarán los mínimos de ayer?



No, no aguantarán.


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

Se nos hunde. Otra vez.


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Me estan dejando guay el culo con MDF. -15% ::
> Mi primera compra para LP 10-15 años y asi



Os admiro para comprar pensando en 10-15 años. Para eso yo seguramente pasaría de comprar e iría por fondos y que sean ellos los que digan donde entrar y cuando salir.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Os admiro para comprar pensando en 10-15 años. Para eso yo seguramente pasaría de comprar e iría por fondos y que sean ellos los que digan donde entrar y cuando salir.



eso es que no tienes hijos

yo tengo 2: 
a uno le voy a dejar deoleo
al otro si no vendo ahora mismo, ebro

::




de todas formas, aún no se ha roto nada desde el cierre de ayer


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> eso es que no tienes hijos
> 
> yo tengo 2:
> a uno le voy a dejar deoleo
> ...



Alguno tengo  y con intentar darles una buena educación ya les es suficiente luego que apechuguen ellos solos que yo tengo que pensar también en mi jubilación a poder ser a los 50 :XX:


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Cómo pinta USA?


----------



## Roninn (7 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


>



Diox que partida de culo de gif, necesito saber la fuente , es una pelicula o algo rastreable?


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

Largo en el Ibex esperando que los mínimos de ayer-hoy aguanten.:rolleye:


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Diox que partida de culo de gif, necesito saber la fuente , es una pelicula o algo rastreable?



Civ 5 - Hey Ash Whatcha Playin'? - YouTube


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Os admiro para comprar pensando en 10-15 años. Para eso yo seguramente pasaría de comprar e iría por fondos y que sean ellos los que digan donde entrar y cuando salir.



Yo iba a LP con acciones de IBEX, pero viendo el panorama político español, hace dos semanas deshice todas las posiciones. Creo que esperaré a la archicacareada corrección de USA e invertiré en el DJ o en fondos, y mientras tanto, a dormir tranquilo.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

qué coño es ese gif?






actualizando dax

a ver si rompe y llega a 9200


----------



## Durmiente (7 Ago 2014)

Para mí que el IBEX cierra hoy en verde...


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Os admiro para comprar pensando en 10-15 años. Para eso yo seguramente pasaría de comprar e iría por fondos y que sean ellos los que digan donde entrar y cuando salir.



Yo, si algo tengo claro es adnode quiero ir, pero no cuando llegaré. 

Imagínate el que comprara hace 7-8 años pensando así y viendo caer su cartera (ma da igual, acciones que fondos)
Si una inversión es mala a corto y sigue siendo mala a largo, hay que estar dispuesto a salir, o a volver a entrar, sin pensar en lo que se gana/pierde o se deja de ganar/perder.

(Y eso que aun sigo manteniendo gamesas compradas a 7 en 2007, pero eso es por cabezonería)


**** Edito para añadir que el gif es de los mejores **** (Y USA sigue subiendo, ni correcciones ni pollas en vinagre)


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Para mí que el IBEX cierra hoy en verde...









habrá que ver que no le de por apoyar ahí y nos toque justo ahora en estas 2h


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2014)

A ver si va a ser hora de comprar Europa, ahora que está por los suelos.
Eurostoxx casi en 3000 ¿soporte? A ver.


----------



## Chila (7 Ago 2014)

Vamos mdf bonita baja un poco mas...
Fer a precio de derribo tambien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Vamos mdf bonita baja un poco mas...
> *Fer a precio de derribo tambien*.



¿FER es Ferrovial? ¿+8% que en 2007 es precio de derribo? : : :


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

cuñas jatencias evrigüer


----------



## elpatatero (7 Ago 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/?hl=es&gl=ES#/watch?v=W6oPZneX-eM


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

oooooooopppppppssssss
España exporta el 7% de toda su producción agric-aliment a Rusia


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

Ya me han reventao los largos en el Ibex.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Para mí que el IBEX cierra hoy en verde...



[YOUTUBE]BOSumNP_udU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ya me han reventao los largos en el Ibex.



Estando siempre en mercado es imposible no palmar.

Hay bastante volatilidad y la corrección está haciendo daño en las carteras larguistas.

Es momento de dejar que se despedacen entre ellos ..... las ganancias se hacen en pocas operaciones.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Si se rompiese la cuña del ibex para abajo, serían 140 puntos de caída
10.000 de P.O.

miedito

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 08:31 ----------

OHL lleva con la de hoy 10 velas rojas consecutivas...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si se rompiese la cuña del ibex para abajo, serían 140 puntos de caída
> 10.000 de P.O.
> 
> miedito



El target anda entre 9.850 y 10.000.

Luego la mitad de la parroquia estará rezando para que recupere la tendencia alcista.

Es difícil saber qué va a hacer pero todavía quedan unos meses guarreando niveles y haciendo techo con una nueva distribución.

El tema está en los valores que no han esperado al techo y ha han roto las tendencias alcistas con figuras bajistas en las pauta de precios.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El target anda entre 9.850 y 10.000.
> 
> Luego la mitad de la parroquia estará rezando para que recupere la tendencia alcista.
> 
> ...



Se puede decir que somos bajistas a medio plazo (meses)


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Se puede decir que somos bajistas a medio plazo (meses)



yo no tanto, queda formar el techo pero en diversos valores será un 10% de máximos


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Estando siempre en mercado es imposible no palmar.
> 
> Hay bastante volatilidad y la corrección está haciendo daño en las carteras larguistas.
> 
> Es momento de dejar que se despedacen entre ellos ..... las ganancias se hacen en pocas operaciones.




Cierto pero el ansia nos puede.

Y siempre ha excepciones como mbpk que siempre acierta y el jato también pero al revés, lo que tampoco es fácil.


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuñas jatencias evrigüer



Perooooooo ¿no son muy iguales, no?
Es más parecen totalmente distintas ¿O es mi vista?


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (7 Ago 2014)

Solo me paso por aquí para decir que me gusta ver el Ibex en rojo. Solo me sabe mal por los foreros de bien que puedan estar perdiendo pasta. 
Pero por lo demás, me alegro mucho. Estaba cansado de ver pecholameros convencidos de que la bolsa nunca baja. 
Y aún recuerdo como muchos foreros se reían de Bertok, cuando este venía anunciando el gran guano. Disfruten lo pecholamerado. 

El hombre tiene mil planes para sí mismo. El azar solo uno para cada uno.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> yo no tanto, queda formar el techo pero en diversos valores será un 10% de máximos



recupero de esta mañana


Spoiler


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El target anda entre 9.850 y 10.000.
> 
> Luego la mitad de la parroquia estará rezando para que recupere la tendencia alcista.
> 
> ...



No me asuste al personal....ozu que jartá de guano. ::


Queda al menos una sorpresa hoy.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Cierto pero el ansia nos puede.
> 
> Y siempre ha excepciones como mbpk que siempre acierta y el jato también pero al revés, lo que tampoco es fácil.



En los mercados sólo hay un enemigo: cada uno mismo.

Conocerse no es fácil y hay que sentir esos nerviosos cuando tienes invertido buena parte de tu capital.

Las operaciones malas y precipitadas son las que rompen el balance al final de año.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 14:44 ----------




FranR dijo:


> No me asuste al personal....ozu que jartá de guano. ::
> 
> 
> Queda al menos una sorpresa hoy.



Sabes igual que yo, que los valores que han roto tendencias y han caído a plomo están muuuuuy tocados 8:8:8:

Vamos a ver la intensidad del rebote para ver el escenario hasta fin de año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No me asuste al personal....ozu que jartá de guano. ::
> 
> 
> Queda al menos una sorpresa hoy.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)




----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En los mercados sólo hay un enemigo: cada uno mismo.
> 
> Conocerse no es fácil y hay que sentir esos nerviosos cuando tienes invertido buena parte de tu capital.
> 
> ...




Aquí no hay niños que puedan leer no?

El único rebote que veo son los de los eggs en las nalgas de las gacelas. 8:

Se vuelven a ver ventas... esto no puede acabar bien.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 16:49 ----------

Por cierto creo que he descubierto a Pandoro:
Lexington Steele: 

"Nació en Nueva Jersey y se graduó en la Morristown High School en 1987. Posteriormente acudió al Morehouse College, entre 1988 y 1990. Tras ese período cambia de centro educativo para graduarse en la Universidad de Siracusa en 1993.

Trabajó en Nueva York como *corredor de bolsa,* en el World Trade Center, y según sus palabras hubiera sido una de las víctimas del atentado del 11S de 2001 de haber seguido trabajando como corredor."

Ahora su nombre artístico es lex el empalador :XX: :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí no hay niños que puedan leer no?
> 
> El único rebote que veo son los de los eggs en las nalgas de las gacelas. 8:
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí no hay niños que puedan leer no?
> 
> El único rebote que veo son los de los eggs en las nalgas de las gacelas. 8:
> 
> ...



..... y tenía que ser en Agosto con la gacelada luciendo palmito en la charca de chapoteo ::::::


----------



## Krim (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí no hay niños que puedan leer no?
> 
> El único rebote que veo son los de los eggs en las nalgas de las gacelas. 8:
> 
> Se vuelven a ver ventas... esto no puede acabar bien.





Bueno, si ya el objetivo está 200 puntos más abajo o así, tampoco creo que debamos tirarnos de los pelos por ello no?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

el sp acaba de llegar a la linea de push-push

vamos a ver


----------



## mofeta (7 Ago 2014)

Esto parece coger carrerilla. Ha debido pillar a algunos que pensaban que aquí descansaría y no podría seguir la caída tantos días seguidos.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Que guapo se está poniendo el POP, el último rebote ha dejado enganchados a unos poquitos.

Tiene muy buena pinta para oler los 3 leuros.


----------



## sarkweber (7 Ago 2014)

¿Y si el mercado alcista en Wall Street sólo acaba de empezar?

Afirma que los inversores siguen temiendo al actual ciclo alcista
El pequeño inversor piensa que está manipulado por la Reserva Federal


Craig Johnson, analista técnico de Piper Jaffray, ha comentado que “el mercado alcista en Wall Street acaba de empezar” y que su previsión es que “se mantenga durante años, multiplicando el dinero de los inversores”.

En su opinión, una de las razones que garantiza el actual mercado alcista es que “la gente está asustada y todavía odia este mercado. Piensan que está totalmente manipulado por la Reserva Federal”.

1950 y 1980

Su teoría es que nos encontramos en un mercado alcista similar a los de 1950 y 1980, que duraron más de una década. “El mercado alcista secular comenzó en marzo de 2009 y quedó confirmado cuando superó los máximos de 2000 y 2007”, afirma Johnson.

Esta confirmación se produjo cuando el S&P 500 rompió su anterior máximo histórico de 1.550 puntos, en marzo de 2013. “Cuando ocurren estas rupturas de base, el mercado acelera”, afirma este experto.

Su conclusión es que “si la historia sirve de algo, este mercado alcista debería durar 10 años, a partir de 2013. Los inversores ganaron 5 veces su inversión tras 1952 y 15 veces su inversión desde 1982 hasta 2000”.

¿Y si el mercado alcista en Wall Street sólo acaba de empezar? - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (7 Ago 2014)

Esta no era la Operación Guano Duradero que se anunciaba por aquí?

El hombre tiene mil planes para sí mismo. El azar solo uno para cada uno.


----------



## Se vende (7 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pruebo 5 contratos ibex largos, a ver si me da 200 pips



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, si ya el objetivo está 200 puntos más abajo o así, tampoco creo que debamos tirarnos de los pelos por ello no?



Objetivo a corto.... yo sigo confiando en mi ruta anual.... eso son 2500 abajo o


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

sarkweber dijo:


> ¿Y si el mercado alcista en Wall Street sólo acaba de empezar?
> 
> Afirma que los inversores siguen temiendo al actual ciclo alcista
> El pequeño inversor piensa que está manipulado por la Reserva Federal
> ...



y ese pollo compra o vive de las comisiones que le dan los que él recomienda comprar? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

en 2 minutos vela nueva... y sorpresa o qué? fran?


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Tranquilo en un ejercicio propio del circo Ringling, habrá salido en doble mortal con beneficios, con objetivo en 10.500. Recuerde que es el puto amo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que guapo se está poniendo el POP, el último rebote ha dejado enganchados a unos poquitos.
> 
> Tiene muy buena pinta para oler los 3 leuros.



Anteayer me decían que por ahí se estaba recomendando comprar con objetivo +30%.... :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

SOPRESA!!!

Rusia prepara nuevas sanciones a la industria, tras las impuestas a la alimentación - elEconomista.es


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que guapo se está poniendo el POP, el último rebote ha dejado enganchados a unos poquitos.
> 
> Tiene muy buena pinta para oler los 3 leuros.



Me alegro por los que hayan abierto cortos en POP :Aplauso:


----------



## sarkweber (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y ese vive de las comisiones que le dan los que él recomienda comprar? ienso:



vive de las comisiones


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en 2 minutos vela nueva... y sorpresa o qué? fran?



Desde el aviso han cascado 40 en contra, poco para el volumen que se ha visto.

Todavía queda media hora, a ver si hacemos un picado doble con objetivo 10.030.

Mañana mejora IF, como llevo diciendo toda la semana....podremos respirar, al menos un buen rato durante la sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Desde el aviso han cascado 40 en contra, poco para el volumen que se ha visto.
> 
> Todavía queda media hora, a ver si hacemos un picado doble con objetivo 10.030.
> 
> Mañana mejora IF, como llevo diciendo toda la semana....*podremos respirar, al menos un buen rato durante la sesión.*



Gagging creo que lo llaman a eso. :: ::


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> SOPRESA!!!
> 
> Rusia prepara nuevas sanciones a la industria, tras las impuestas a la alimentación - elEconomista.es



Todavía vamos a terminar haciéndonos daño...


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Anteayer me decían que por ahí se estaba recomendando comprar con objetivo +30%.... :fiufiu:



Si, como decía el otro," si, si va a ser solo la puntita, el resto es para empujar"


----------



## Malvender (7 Ago 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, si ya el objetivo está 200 puntos más abajo o así, tampoco creo que debamos tirarnos de los pelos por ello no?




Quieres decir 2000, verdad?


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

A este paso perdemos los 10.000 en un ti-tá.

Unos cortitos a medio plazo para esos objetivos sub 10.000 y lo que venga.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

PEPIIIIII

Esos GIFFFFFF


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Vengaaaa hombreee antes del maquillaje: Un poco más cerca del 10.000, hacemos como que hay una resistencia, entran gacelillas y el lunes no se podrán sentar.


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

ITX cumpliendo también


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

Magufín que dicen los del chat? ::


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> PEPIIIIII
> 
> Esos GIFFFFFF



Estará de vacaciones el jodio...
ahora que se podría poner las botas el tio.


----------



## Seren (7 Ago 2014)

Vaya limpiecita de stops, sin noticias importantes, sin nada...es decir para probablemente seguir subiendo. O es que la noticia viene pronto.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Todavía vamos a terminar haciéndonos daño...



Tengo algunos amigos temblando: Hoy un experto en política y relaciones internacionales, decía que mucho cuidado que los perjudicados aquí éramos los europeos y que teníamos que crear un tercer bloque de presión.

Rusia no es solo Rusia....es mucho más y nos puede hacer mucho daño (económico).

Los cantarines del régimen callados como pencas. 
Una frase del tipo: Putín no es el malo, ni Obama el bueno, ni ninguna de las dos cosas y tenemos que filtrar la información de ambos lados. Chapó por el señor.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Vengaaaa hombreee antes del maquillaje: Un poco más cerca del 10.000, hacemos como que hay una resistencia, entran gacelillas y el lunes no se podrán sentar.



hasta el 13 ni te cases ni te sientes

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 09:16 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Tengo algunos amigos temblando: Hoy un experto en política y relaciónes internacionales, decía que mucho cuidado que los perjudicados aquí éramos los europeos y que teníamos que crear un tercer bloque de presión.
> 
> Rusia no es solo Rusia....es mucho más y nos puede hacer mucho daño (económico).
> 
> ...






Yo creo que lo que quiere USA, es joder a Europa principalmente. Vamos a ver si Merkel NEGOCIA


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Magufín que dicen los del chat? ::



Chat?

No me diga que está en los chat de terra.... hilo ligar 30-40


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Vaya limpiecita de stops, sin noticias importantes, sin nada...es decir para probablemente seguir subiendo. O es que la noticia viene pronto.



Ese es el problema, no lo justifican con malas noticias. Mayor peligro y mayor posibilidad de ver guano de verdad.

El miércoles de la semana pasada marcaba unos máximos por encima de 11.000. En 7 sesiones 1000 puntitos para abajo. Ahí es nada.


----------



## mofeta (7 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Magufín que dicen los del chat? ::



¿Quiénes son esos del chat?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Chat?
> 
> No me diga que está en los chat de terra.... hilo ligar 30-40



Nop, es el chat de Gaggers de todas las edades ::

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 17:20 ----------




mofeta dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son esos del chat?



unos pervertíos!!!!


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son esos del chat?


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que quiere USA, es joder a Europa principalmente. Vamos a ver si Merkel NEGOCIA




Yo más bien veo que USA necesita recursos que tienen por la zona de los rojos malísimos y si para eso jode a Europa, pues son daños colaterales.

Todas las guerras son por recursos, las políticas expansionistas al final terminan así (no creo que tengamos guerra con bombas y esas cosas directamente entre USA y Rusia, a nivel menor si con apoyos). Una guerrita civil en Ucrania con Polonia que se ve pringada, sería suficiente para medir fuerzas y poner las pichas sobre la mesa.

Si somos listos, creamos un bloque propio: Eso sería el fin de la Hegemonía USA con todo lo que ello implica.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 17:25 ----------

Bueno parece que empieza...

SOMBRAAA AQUI SOMBRA ALLAAAA







Hemos tenido esa bajada, please tenemos algún soporte técnico cerca del mínimo?

Si está más abajo cerraremos en soporte. GOOO FIGHT


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

uno del samur que se olvidó el traje


impresionante, según koncorde, ahora mismo solo hay manos comprando en CAF y BKT (en diario), vale que por horas bbva e itx han entrado hoy


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> uno del samur que se olvidó el traje



Esperemos que la imagen sea antes del traslado :cook:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

Bueno, llegados aquí en el putibex y el DAX meter cortos ya tiene bastante riesgo si no queremos aguantar mucho en contra.

Y eso que a ambos índices les queda más de un 1% teórico de caída.

El último leuro que lo ganen los listos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 Ago 2014)

Fuera del chulibex con visita doble de Pandoro. Lo de Rusia no me gusta nada..


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Duro en subasta, he visto los 4,02.....

y luego 1 millon en 4.19

retirando orden


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo algunos amigos temblando: Hoy un experto en política y relaciones internacionales, decía que mucho cuidado que los perjudicados aquí éramos los europeos y que teníamos que crear un tercer bloque de presión.
> 
> Rusia no es solo Rusia....es mucho más y nos puede hacer mucho daño (económico).
> 
> ...



bueno eso lo arrregla el señor invierno cuando los alemanes tengan frio y tengan que pagar x3 el gas en buques


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Duro en subasta, he visto los 4,02.....
> 
> y luego 1 millon en 4.19
> 
> retirando orden



Duro Felguera $MDF: de nuevo señal de debilidad | Acciones de Bolsa


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Nam.
En Rusia CIE tiene muuuuuchas plantas, no?


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno eso lo arrregla el señor invierno cuando los alemanes tengan frio y tengan que pagar x3 el gas en buques



En Atenas la peña salía al monte a cortar árboles para el frío, me veo los montes alemanes pelaos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

:: x 100000000000000000000


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2014)

Si como simulacro no está mal, pero....... vaya tela.

Menos mal que yo me como los yogures caducaos como Coñete y estoy inmunizado.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

EXPORTACIONES ESPAÑOLAS A RUSIA, por CCAA en euros:












*Hoy el SP debería llevarnos al s.XIX es el día para clonar lo de hace meses*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Si como simulacro no está mal, pero....... vaya tela.
> 
> Menos mal que yo me como los yogures caducaos como Coñete y estoy inmunizado.



¿Es de un simulacro o del de verdad? ::


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> EXPORTACIONES ESPAÑOLAS A RUSIA, por CCAA en euros:



La valenciana fijo que es por la exportación de azulejos.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es de un simulacro o del de verdad? ::



El de la ambulancia: Había tres ambulancias, una vacía, por si se rompía alguna. Supongo que el tío sin mascara irá en la vacia. :cook:


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

El Vix se ha puesto en verde y tal.
A ver el SP como se comporta.


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es de un simulacro o del de verdad? ::



¿Pero hay algo de verdad?

Yo, como en el titanic, hasta que no vea que sacan los botes no me lo creo.

Aunque ienso: vaya, vaya. Estan todos de vacaciones, si no vuelven ya me mosquearía.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Cítricos, para el vodka 

Lo del País Vasco va a ser muy jodido, porque es básicamente industria y automoción.



elpaisdelasmaravillas: mira endesa koncorde


Putin sigue moviendo fichas:
Rusia concede a Snowden un permiso de residencia de tres aos | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO



por ichi, la resistencia ahora mismo del sp500 es 1923.... y el objetivo de caída para unos días aprox: 1823 (100 puntos menos que ahora, un 5%)


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2014)

calm down!,

esperen el punto de giro para rebote (ya se verá si hay más, pinta que no) tanto en DAX como en Telefónica. Y no le quiten el ojo a Coeur D'alene.

Por lo demás, sigan ganando pasta gansa en el eurodolar.


----------



## decloban (7 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Por lo demás, sigan ganando pasta gansa en el eurodolar.



Y en los cortos, no se olvide de los cortos


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Atención!! RISAS ASEGURADAS:
20 valores en los que invertir este mes de agosto


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

Jaaaaanus, ¿casualidades ::::::?







En el segundo fibo se podría salir con cierto margen 8:


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

Ya que está Janus por aquí y First Solar ya la sacó en su día...
Parece que quiere tirar hacia arriba, le falla un poco el volumen.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaanus, ¿casualidades ::::::?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Si te refieres al fibo que pasa por 28 USD mas arriba, you're right.

Hace dos años dije que había que estar a tope en energía usana. También lo dije en su día del sector solar y llevo tiempo diciéndolo en el carbón. En todos ellos la forma es meterle cuatro tiros y no toda la posición de golpe.

Otra que se va a poner como las cabras cachondas es PT. No descuenta su negocio. Descuenta una ampliación de capital de mas del 50%.
Mientras a esperar. Se ha podido, y se puede ganar sin mucho riesgo tanto en el eurodolar como en cortos sobre índices. Una pista: los índices europeos están doblando las bajadas del SP y este pide mas corrección de la que lleva porque ni descansó cuando superó los 1650. Y eso sin dejar de ser alcista de fondo hasta que forme un techo de medio plazo como debe ser.

En el IBEX ya hay valores que han corregido un 30% desde máximos y eso de los índices aun no hay estornudado en condiciones.

Dejen el cerebro encerrado en el craneo. Es mal compañero de viaje en esto de los mercados. Lleven zapatillas para salir corriendo, dinero y los ojos bien abiertos. El resto sobra.

Ni se les ocurra meterse cortos en la banca europea. Los quiero todos para mi.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :: x 100000000000000000000


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ya que está Janus por aquí y First Solar ya la sacó en su día...
> Parece que quiere tirar hacia arriba, le falla un poco el volumen.




Sigue alcista si bien muestra debilidad porque besa mas la tendencia por abajo que por arriba y de ahí que en el muy corto le esta costando conquistar máximos crecientes.

A futuro los resultados van a ser buenos porque están desplazando ingresos hacia adelante en algunas obras importantes. Es de esperar que los ingresos den un salto hacia adelante. Creo que han sabido leer bien lo que esperan los inversores en su sector: crecer en la cifra de facturación porque es lo que calma los temores que existen sobre la sostenibilidad del negocio de estas empresas.

Además tienen el apoyo inestimable de Obama y su admón quienes están constantemente jodiendo a los chinos. Ellos ya no son competitivos en USA por los aranceles que tienen que cumplir (en algún caso por encima del 40% para unos paneles de menor eficiencia en términos promedio que los patrios usanos). En USA innovan e investiga. Mientras que los chinos copian y fletan producto. E importante también: FRSL ha visto claramente que el negocio no puede depender exclusivamente de la venta de producto porque es un sector en donde cada empresa apuesta por una tecnologia y éstas vienen y van. Por eso lo de su apuesta decisiva por los servicios. Aquí en USA se habla mucho de que la venta de servicios como extension a la venta del producto panel consigue eliminar cierta competencia y ofrecer flat rates.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2014)

Janus hay que vigilar arcelor y tef, estan cerca de minimos y los negocios estan mejorando sobre todo en el caso del acero, este año esta prevista que crezca la demanda, tanto arcelor como acerinox empezaran a ganar dinero aunq la accion de acx ya lo ha descontado. Como ves galp?Yo he entrado por todos los fondos que han entrado el ultimo año, mas de 500 mill movilizados, blackrock,templeton,bestinver....


----------



## Durmiente (7 Ago 2014)

Ozu mama mía que caída desde el 31 de julio

Desde luego Market Maker sabía lo que decía cuando puso el título al hilo de este mes...


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2014)

Y


ponzi dijo:


> Janus hay que vigilar arcelor y tef, estan cerca de minimos y los negocios estan mejorando sobre todo en el caso del acero, este año esta prevista que crezca la demanda, tanto arcelor como acerinox empezaran a ganar dinero aunq la accion de acx ya lo ha descontado. Como ves galp?Yo he entrado por todos los fondos que han entrado el ultimo año, mas de 500 mill movilizados, blackrock,templeton,bestinver....




Arcelor y Acerinox las he mirado. El problema que veo es que parecen mejor por cerebro que por ojos. Arcelor esta muy débil y los máximos son decrecientes. Las hostia en Acerinox ha sido potente. Mas allá de la sobreventa no veo nada salvo que rompan máximos. Ambos valores han bajado fuerte y pueden estar anticipando una desaceleración mundial. Estas empresas tienen unos gastos finos muy altos e inelasticos.

Timofonica puede presentar una buena opción de rebote. Su aspecto es para ganar algo de pasta sobre el rebote en 11 aprox.


Galp ni lo miro. Hice un trabajo hace años y me parece un ñordo viendo como administran las finanzas y como desaprovechan el margen de mejora que subyace a una simple estrategia de eficiencia operacional.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y
> 
> 
> Arcelor y Acerinox las he mirado. El problema que veo es que parecen mejor por cerebro que por ojos. Arcelor esta muy débil y los máximos son decrecientes. Las hostia en Acerinox ha sido potente. Mas allá de la sobreventa no veo nada salvo que rompan máximos. Ambos valores han bajado fuerte y pueden estar anticipando una desaceleración mundial. Estas empresas tienen unos gastos finos muy altos e inelasticos.
> ...





ACX tiene un HCH entre manos
MTS está débil


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2014)

La caida de arcelor solo tendria sentido si entramos en una depresion a nivel global sin precedentes.Tef tiene menos potencial pero parece mas facil a cp


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La caida de arcelor solo tendria sentido si entramos en una depresion a nivel global sin precedentes.Tef tiene menos potencial pero parece mas facil a cp



Puede ser tan sencillo como que un par de manos fuertes estén vendiendo por simple rotación de activos. Si hay algo mejor que Arcelor, se rota y punto. Nada que ver con el negocio.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Fran, hoy me daba que el SP hacía mínimos, era el día con el kumo más fino. y luego venían 2 días verdecillos (viernes-lunes). Coincide lo tuyo de momento? Martes en adelante para abajo.

Lo que pasa que esperaba perder los 1900 y tiene pinta de que no, que me como el FAIL


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ago 2014)

Tranquilos, que si esto se pone feo ya le darán a la impresora.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tranquilos, que si esto se pone feo ya le darán a la impresora.



el 44% de los encuestados del BoA no se creen nada de Droghi ::



ESTO SE PONE BONITO:

Obama anunciará bombardeos contra los yihadistas de ISIS en Irak - Bolsamania.com

Los militantes prorrusos derriban un avión militar ucraniano cerca de la región de Donetsk - Bolsamania.com

Dimite el primer ministro de los 'rebeldes' de Donetsk, en Ucrania


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La caida de arcelor solo tendria sentido si entramos en una depresion a nivel global sin precedentes.Tef tiene menos potencial pero parece mas facil a cp



haremos caso a Fran y las compraremos cuando llegue el ibex a 7500::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

Fran es un magufo y el Ibex va _parriba_ siempre porque es el mejor del mundo _mundiá_.

Quien diga lo contrario es un CM desgraciao a 20 cents el post.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el 44% de los encuestados del BoA no se creen nada de Droghi ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya usted a saber... si el euro baja con respecto al dolar, muchas de las empresas que se han visto penalizadas por el euro, ganarían mas y no hacen ir la impresora.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y
> 
> 
> Arcelor y Acerinox las he mirado. El problema que veo es que parecen mejor por cerebro que por ojos. Arcelor esta muy débil y los máximos son decrecientes. Las hostia en Acerinox ha sido potente. Mas allá de la sobreventa no veo nada salvo que rompan máximos. Ambos valores han bajado fuerte y pueden estar anticipando una desaceleración mundial. Estas empresas tienen unos gastos finos muy altos e inelasticos.
> ...



Arcelor es una de mis niñas bonitas.

Cíclica, global, con buen volumen, excelente beta, .... lo tiene todo.

A esta merece la pena hacerle un seguimiento y esperarla el tiempo que haga falta.

@Ponzi, da igual el fundamental bueno que esté presentando. Las manos venden sin miramiento y durante todo el rebote ha presentado una debilidad más que manifiesta.

Es bajista y así hay que tratarla. Esta es de la que cuando gire hace un x2 ó x3.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Ya rebota, ya rebota


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Ago 2014)

Na ja... no tengo mucho que hacer asin que paso a escribir un poquito.

-DAX en After 3 toques < 9000 con botes de 30 points  aunque viendo donde estan y como andaban en abril cuando estaba en 9100 esta "relativamene" tranquilo.

- Comentando las que sigo dando parte al sargento:
. EON muy pronto por abajo alguno se va a poner nervioso si baja de 12,9. Yo sigo con 2 posiciones dentro y me lo he comio todo todo todo .... a ver si re-meto la tercera si la bajan un poco mas. En esto voy largo (otoño minimo)
. Las azucarillas me dan que mejor que no entro a 12 (wait). Le pueden hacer tranquilamente un buen roto mas. Los que van cortos han cambiado un 0,1% las posiciones y le van dando platillo. Algunos ni sabian que habia cortos ahi dentro.
.Airbus, pues ahi estamos entrada 42,3X salida objetivo sobre los 45,5X.
.ADVA (chicharro, no toquen pecadores....) menos mal que iba muy muy poco -5%. Hoy milagrosamente entran Noruegos 3%. A ver ...


Cambiando de tema: han visto el codigo del foro?. Que gracioso cuando pone "google_ad_section" me recuerda a tiempos con webs balancers en pasivo. Que tiempos ....

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 20:44 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Ya rebota, ya rebota



Por decencia a los otros participantes del foro no respondo.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fran, hoy me daba que el SP hacía mínimos, era el día con el kumo más fino. y luego venían 2 días verdecillos (viernes-lunes). Coincide lo tuyo de momento? Martes en adelante para abajo.
> 
> Lo que pasa que esperaba perder los 1900 y tiene pinta de que no, que me como el FAIL



Queda tarde y dos cervezas. Mañana... 99xx y arriba


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Na ja... no tengo mucho que hacer asin que paso a escribir un poquito.
> 
> -DAX en After 3 toques < 9000 con botes de 30 points  aunque viendo donde estan y como andaban en abril cuando estaba en 9100 esta "relativamene" tranquilo.
> 
> ...



Tanto el DAX como el Putibex está ya al límite para rebotar. ¿una extensión más para limpiar el parquet de esas putas gacelas que tanto molestan?

Lo que no tengo ni idea es hasta donde llegará el rebotillo.

Apuesto por varios meses guarreando niveles y formando techo para que terminen de meter las joyas de la abuela los larguistas. A partir de ahí el mercado tiene que mostrar sus fauces.

Con 1000 puntillos de mierda ya hemos visto el destrozo que ha hecho 8:

Y lo de Rusia es una excusa como otra cualquiera. Las manos fuertes quieren hacer reales una plusvalías estratosféricas que tenían acumuladas.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Sr. Mosca nos hizo un regate y pabajo. Pero venía con mala pinta

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 20:54 ----------

El rebotillo creo que sobre 103xx luego subo al blog. Estoy de jarana


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

El mayor peligro de la salida a Bolsa de Alibaba es que no estarás comprando acciones de Alibaba


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

Vayan afinando el hocico para complementar la renta del trabajo con la renta del capital marditos especuladores.

Ya lo estamos empezando a sufrir pero la tendencia es imparable.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2014)

Exacto @bertok, arcelor puede tirarse meses e incluso años sin hacer nada, igual que en 2003-2007 no paraba de subir.Es lo que toque, predecir a priori lo que va hacer a cp es imposible


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Mosca nos hizo un regate y pabajo. Pero venía con mala pinta
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 20:54 ----------
> 
> El rebotillo creo que sobre 103xx luego subo al blog. Estoy de jarana




ichimoku clasico (no el de carpatos) me da 9970 en semanales para esta como nivel de soporte y resistencia 10.390 la semana que viene-----

a ver si se acerca 




coñe!! el SP!!! no está todo perdido!!!!! ::::::


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Exacto @bertok, arcelor puede tirarse meses e incluso años sin hacer nada, igual que en 2003-2007 no paraba de subir.Es lo que toque, predecir a priori lo que va hacer a cp es imposible



a cp es bajista.

espera al rebotillo y después a ver qué hace.

un caimán del foro me ha enviado un privado con no se qué ondas y que la ve en los 4 leuros :::::: los hay más apocalípticos que yo :XX::XX::XX:

déjala bajar con calma


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ichimoku clasico (no el de carpatos) me da 9970 en semanales como nivel de soporte y resistencia 10.390 la semana que viene-----
> 
> a ver si se acerca
> 
> ...



Voy a tener que mirar el chichiloko ese


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Ago 2014)

Aqui es lo curioso, esta semana los after del DAX aunque no histericos (les estan metiendo pero bien a los que estan en futuros con el DAX cerrado) estan con mucho movimiento. Cuanto volumen estan moviendo ???? ni idea, pero ahi se mueve mas de lo "normal", ademas estan "crucificado" a cualquier pezqueñin que vaya con un pequeño numero de contratos y justito de dinero.

Ahi me huele un tanto mal. Se esta haciendo algun tipo de traspaso.

Cuando hagan el rebote, creo que lo haran cuando ambos SP y EUR esten abiertos.

Ni no lo hacen ..... moriremos cienes de veces .... pero estamos acostumbrados.



bertok dijo:


> Tanto el DAX como el Putibex está ya al límite para rebotar. ¿una extensión más para limpiar el parquet de esas putas gacelas que tanto molestan?
> 
> Lo que no tengo ni idea es hasta donde llegará el rebotillo.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a tener que mirar el chichiloko ese



le envié un privado con lo que pidió 8:8:8:


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

Que bonita hora nos queda. CULOS EN POMPA ARRRR


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

me estoy emocionando... creo que voy a llorar

1870 ya no llegamos hoy no? ::


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2014)

Interesante se está poniendo, no va a ser tan sencillo cazar el punto de entrada en el DAX si uno se atreve con dos DAX de los de 25 pavos el pipo.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me estoy emocionando... creo que voy a llorar



Esto es como el chiste del elefante que le está endiñando al mono.... muevete muevete...aunque solo sean las cejas


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

pues haciendo caso a bertok y techos... me da que si vamos a 1869, el techo para arriba son los 1922

esta semana ichi +fibo ha cuadrado todo, no me lo puedo creer



SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

ya puedo poner ordenes cara a mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2014)

VIXen enrollándose, no MON?

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 21:27 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Esto es como el chiste del elefante que le está endiñando al *mono*.... muevete muevete...aunque solo sean las cejas



Es una hormiga..... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

La UE se reserva el derecho a tomar medidas contra las sanciones de Rusia - Bolsamania.com

Ojo a la bolsa alemana: podría experimentar un 'rally' del 50% - Bolsamania.com
lol


----------



## Namreir (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La UE se reserva el derecho a tomar medidas contra las sanciones de Rusia - Bolsamania.com
> 
> Ojo a la bolsa alemana: podría experimentar un 'rally' del 50% - Bolsamania.com
> lol



El cinismo de esa cosa llamada bruselas no tiene limites



> "La UE lamenta el anuncio de la Federación rusa sobre medidas dirigidas a importaciones de productos alimenticios y agrícolas. Este anuncio está claramente políticamente motivado"


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El cinismo de esa cosa llamada bruselas no tiene limites



nam, el 3 de sept: USA (nba) Vs Ucrania.... en bilbao :8:
alguno la monta


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> nam, el 3 de sept: USA (nba) Vs Ucrania.... en bilbao :8:
> alguno la monta



El problema puede estar mas en la selección de Ucrania, dentro de ella. Supongo que habrá jugadores proucrania y prorusos mezcladitos.
Algo parecido al equipo Yugoslavo antes de la guerra, cada grupito con su bandera (croatas, serbios...).


----------



## tarrito (7 Ago 2014)

tá la cosa peliaguada


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> El problema puede estar mas en la selección de Ucrania, dentro de ella. Supongo que habrá jugadores proucrania y prorusos mezcladitos.
> Algo parecido al equipo Yugoslavo antes de la guerra, cada grupito con su bandera (croatas, serbios...).



Ah bueno. Yo pensaba en algún loco que gasee al público 
Tiene que ser gracioso ese día acercarse al pabellón o andar por Bilbao con camisetas rusas o chapas de Lenin... :: y la CIA o lo que sea por allí




no es curioso que el gato y nuestro animador gif no estén a la vez? :fiufiu:


----------



## rufus (7 Ago 2014)

Bueno que, veis suelo al ibex o que? Porque quiero hacer alguna compra pero miedito me da


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

bueno 1909 SP
hoy era la situación más complicada, pero como a veces falla x 1 día... vigilar mañana


Desde hacía 5 meses que el precio no cerraba por debajo del kumo (tradicional). Hay que decir que la última vez que lo hizo, fue un punto de entrada.
Pero hay que esperar a superar el 1915 AL CIERRE para intentar algo, y para más seguridad 1922.
Eso me dice ichi, s2.

A ver si rebota un poco para trincar peña. Estamos en soporte de tendencia justo hoy

Por abajo 1869 aprox




Por AT, si mañana abrimos por debajo de 1903, puede que veamos el HS ese junto con ZWar


SP EN DIARIO


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ya rebota, ya rebota



si, para abrir las puertas del asador de par en par


----------



## Durmiente (7 Ago 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si, para abrir las puertas del asador de par en par



Al ritmo que va esto, no van a dar lugar ni a abrir las puertas del asador.

El plato está preparado y la temperatura al máximo. Sólo falta esperar a que se vaya churrascando "poco a poco".

No parece que vaya a haber tregua.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

pues yo voy a poner unas entradas más abajo en varios valores "ciclicos" pero para 3.4 días a lo sumo

acx-idr-mdf-azk-ohl etc...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues yo voy a poner unas entradas más abajo en varios valores "ciclicos" pero para 3.4 días a lo sumo
> 
> acx-idr-mdf-azk-ohl etc...



no sé que le véis a mdf.

con todo el respeto: es un chicharro infecto en el que salir de 60k€ cuesta horrores ienso:ienso:ienso:

en el pasado, últimos 90s y primeros 00s era un chicharrete muy puto ...

)))

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 21:45 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> bueno 1909 SP
> hoy era la situación más complicada, pero como a veces falla x 1 día... vigilar mañana
> 
> 
> ...



Es acojonante que al SP le queda un huevo por bajar para poner siquiera en duda la primaria alcista y con poco más de una semana de caídas tengamos al putibex reventado todo lo pintable de corto plazo y probando ya la primaria alcista :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> no sé que le véis a mdf.
> 
> con todo el respeto: es un chicharro infecto en el que salir de 60k€ cuesta horrores ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> ...





no meto 60k en mdf ni jarto grifa
ni aunque fuera su presidente 

a mdf? que 4,21 es soporte ichi. solo eso, pero me he acojonado pq he visto en subasta los 4,02 y he quitado la orden en 4.19, que también se ha visto
si falla 4,21 *a 3,9x* que igual es la que meto

si la vela hubiera sido de vuelta, igual....
ha habido una orden a las 17.30 de 1 millón de acciones

me pondré le koncorde a ver si entran manos en RT en horarios a primera hora


la rotura es clara, busco el pullback
proyección de fibo de caída me da 4,19
4,21 ichi

no se pierde mucho por intentar arrancar desde abajo


----------



## Adicto (8 Ago 2014)

Me encantan esos días en el que todo está rojo, te saliste hace 1 mes y los valores a largo como SolarCity suben un 3,8%.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

a3 pinta mal no, lo siguiente... a ver qué pasa

---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 16:19 ----------

El precio objetivo medio ponderado baja un 6% en lo que va de año

Por José Antonio Santos | La valoración en Bolsa de las 60 empresas españolas analizadas asciende a 624.565 millones de euros al cierre de Julio de 2014, lo cual supone una subida del +9.2% respecto al cierre de 2013.



Según el consenso, el beneficio por acción medio ponderado de éstas empresas es de 1,25 € (igual al mes pasado y un +5,9% respecto al cierre del año).



El precio objetivo medio ponderado es de 14,01€ (un -6,0% menos en lo que va de año), mientras que la cotización media ponderada del mercado es de 11,73€ (disminuye un -13,31% en el ejercicio). Por tanto, el descuento medio ponderado entre la cotización y el precio objetivo es del 1,63%.



El ratio Precio/Beneficio medio ponderado es de 14,61 veces beneficios, (se reduce un -7,9% respecto al cierre de ejercicio); la inversa de este ratio da una rentabilidad por beneficio del 6,8% (supone una subida del +7,9% respecto al año pasado).



La recomendación media es de 2,97 puntos, ligeramente más comprador al mes pasado y ligeramente inferior al cierre del año (se considera que entre 1 y 2 puntos es “compra clara” y entre 3,5 y 5 es “venta clara”).



Valores en compra

(Ahora hay 17 entre 1 y 2 puntos, al cierre 2013 había 9): Día, Jazztel, Almirall, Viscofan, Repsol, Acerinox, Técnicas Reunidas, OHL, Sacyr, Gas Natural, Telefónica, Caixabank, BBVA, Indra, Mapfre, Ezentis y Natra.


*
Valores en venta*

(Ahora hay 17 entre 3,5 y 5 puntos, al cierre 2013 había 26) : Mediaset, Atresmedia, Ebro Foods, Melia Hotels, NH Hoteles, Faes, Deoleo, Prisa, Zardoya, Abengoa, Vidrala, Cementos Portland, Acciona, FCC, Grupo Catalana Occidente, Duro Felguera y Gamesa.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ago 2014)

La guerra comercial con rusia va a hacer mucho daño en europa, es previsible que las bolsas europeas evolucionen peor que las americanas.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2014)

Esto me recuerda al verano de have unos años.... Empezó a bajar tal como esta semana.... La gacelas entro a tef en 14 y San en 8 porque estaban baratas.... Luego las vimos a 8 y 4 respectivamente.... 

Estaremos atentos. Y ojo al matojo.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

y mala pinta iberdrola-gas-enagas también
y elecnor si pierde 10,50
y botin a 6,40 me da ichi


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Mosca nos hizo un regate y pabajo. Pero venía con mala pinta
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 20:54 ----------
> 
> El rebotillo creo que sobre 103xx luego subo al blog. Estoy de jarana



pues voy a dar los míos, por abajo 998x , muy poco probable 991x antes de pensar en objetivos ambiciosos
por arriba 1017x, 1023x, 1032x


----------



## Robopoli (8 Ago 2014)

Algunos valores alemanes están en situación realmente complicadas.
LHA y SZU se están jugando el nivel y no tienen pinta de poder aguantarlo. 
Si no aguanta yo lo esperaría ya mucho más abajo y cuando digo mucho me refiero a posiblemente más de un 20% de descuento respecto a precios de hoy... :ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a3 pinta mal no, lo siguiente... a ver qué pasa
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ago-2014 at 16:19 ----------
> 
> ...



De donde sale ese cuadro de precio objetivo que cuelgas?


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2014)

apuesto con fuerza a que vemos rápido al SP 40 pipos más arriba y al DAX unos 400 pipos también más arriba. Ambos índices están en punto de alta probabilidad de rebotar. El r/r es magnífico.

Ya sabéis que luego no se puede venir aquí a protestar por errores propios.


----------



## Abner (8 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> apuesto con fuerza a que vemos rápido al SP 40 pipos más arriba y al DAX unos 400 pipos también más arriba. Ambos índices están en punto de alta probabilidad de rebotar. El r/r es magnífico.
> 
> Ya sabéis que luego no se puede venir aquí a protestar por errores propios.



Me da que no. De hecho, me da que vamos a ver guano a paladas, al menos en el dax

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (8 Ago 2014)

Futuros usanos feos feos. Japón se ha dado un buén piñazo hoy también. 
Está esto como para quedarse quieto ...


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2014)

Futuros -150 puntazos:Baile:


----------



## Garrafón (8 Ago 2014)

Lo puse hace una semana + o -, el trigo se anima, llevo un +7,5% que me ayuda a sobrellevar la hostia en Sacyr.
Me ha servido de refugio.


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Piratón tiene privi para que lo publique en la casa de campooooooo.... hojita de ruta 15 días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón tiene privi para que lo publique en la casa de campooooooo.... hojita de ruta 15 días.



Fuck me in the goat arse!!!!!!¡¡

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Grecox (8 Ago 2014)

Como interpretáis esto ?

Alemania 10 años: 1,03 -3,45%
Bono Usa 10 años: 2,36 -2,75%

y bajando. Y las periféricas subiendo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ago 2014)

> Los futuros ponen en riesgo los 10.000 puntos del Ibex
> 
> Las caídas en los futuros alcanzan el 1,2% en el caso del Dax alemán, un 1% en el Cac francés y un 0,8% en el Eurostoxx50. La magnitud de estos descensos podría provocar una apertura del Ibex por debajo del umbral de los 10.000 puntos.



Guanos dias a paladas.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 06:30 ----------




Grecox dijo:


> Como interpretáis esto ?
> 
> Alemania 10 años: 1,03 -3,45%
> Bono Usa 10 años: 2,36 -2,75%
> ...



Mal. ::::::


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Futuros usanos feos feos. Japón se ha dado un buén piñazo hoy también.
> Está esto como para quedarse quieto ...



https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/nikkei-cae-2-98-ciento-14-778-37-062344305--business.html

Parecía que a los japos no les afectaban los recortes.


----------



## ZionWatch (8 Ago 2014)

Días interesantes.

Y yo pillado con MTS...menos mal que salí a tiempo con las otras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Como interpretáis esto ?
> 
> Alemania 10 años: 1,03 -3,45%
> Bono Usa 10 años: 2,36 -2,75%
> ...


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Tranquilos solo queda un empujón u/o embestida. Luego flander saldrá a coger florecillas


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2014)

alguien de aqui usa bankinter para operar? es por una duda con las comisiones

pues eso, si hace el favor q mande un privado...gracias 

(ghkghk no me escribas q tu estas forrado y te rebajaron las comisiones respecto al resto de mortales :: )


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2014)

Buenos días. Vamos a echarle un larguito al dax que la ocasión la pintan calva. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Como interpretáis esto ?
> 
> Alemania 10 años: 1,03 -3,45%
> Bono Usa 10 años: 2,36 -2,75%
> ...



..alguien se está ha pasando con la Droghi...


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

nikkei -3%


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Vámonos chatos!!!

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 09:02 ----------

Nivel Pdte tocado


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> De donde sale ese cuadro de precio objetivo que cuelgas?



Consenso del Mercado - Consenso

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 01:06 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Vámonos chatos!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 09:02 ----------
> 
> Nivel Pdte tocado






El tema es ver si volvemos a tocar ese nivel durante la mañana (quicir, doble suelo)


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Afinando a tope

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 09:08 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Consenso del Mercado - Consenso
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 01:06 ----------
> 
> ...



Mas o menos tengo claro. Touch -20 volumen. Puestas órdenes


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

Tranquilos que ya ha rebotado y recuperamos los 10.000.

No ha pasao ná.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 09:11 ----------

Los ha vuelto a perder... igual si que pasa algo.


----------



## efecto_dragui (8 Ago 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Como interpretáis esto ?
> 
> Alemania 10 años: 1,03 -3,45%
> Bono Usa 10 años: 2,36 -2,75%
> ...





Modo "Risk on" en marcha. Cuando hay miedo no hay put Dragui que valga, la pasta se va a lo seguro de verdad...::cook:


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Segundo toque B1, nivel relevante VAAAMOS

Un poco mas de miedo

Necesito el B3... algo más


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

las manos fuertes están fuera de TODOS salvo colonial 

edito: caf 317, cachis...... esa hubiera sido mi salida1 de haber pillado ::


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Hoy debe ser día sorpresa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy debe ser día sorpresa



Para ti o para el resto???? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Nos vemos luego. Pongan este bien rojo que ya le pondremos áloe vera


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy debe ser día sorpresa



Yo respeto sus niveles, por supuesto, pero me da una mínima posibilidad de ver los 9700 ::


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

Oiga piratón, sobre la plata que comentaba hace un par de días... parece que sube un poquillo.
La parada ha sido en fibo y ¿puede ser buena la vueltecilla esta?


----------



## Namreir (8 Ago 2014)

La guerra comercia con rusia va a hacer mucho daño, y nosotros estamos en la primera linea de fuego. Agradezcamoselo al barbas-


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

Bendito stop ferroviliano el lunes qye se me acaban las vacas volveremos a plantearnos entradas, en mente eng, tef, map y quiza vuelta a fer.
Pero de momento quietecuto y leyéndoles mas o menos.
No me planteo bme por el lio mab que caebures a ver xomo acaba
.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Vuelvo, se encienden alarmas tercer toque B1


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ago 2014)

Buenas. 
Estoy preocupada por el jato. 
Vamos directos a cerrar su gap, y el seguro que va largo.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

45 minutos de sesión y las "manos fuertes" vendiendo de momento en todos 

desde luego, si quieren pánico, les falta muy poco


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

Pues probando una entradita en la plata, solo la puntita.


----------



## rufus (8 Ago 2014)

por donde pasa la directriz alcista desde 2012?


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas.
> Estoy preocupada por el jato.
> Vamos directos a cerrar su gap, y el seguro que va largo.



Efectivamente lo último que dijo fue rebote. alla por el 103xx, de la mano del puto amo

pd. puto corrector


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Oiga piratón, sobre la plata que comentaba hace un par de días... parece que sube un poquillo.
> La parada ha sido en fibo y ¿puede ser buena la vueltecilla esta?



Pues es que no se que decirle. ¿Puede aguantar un 8% sin ponerse tenso? 
¿Nos vamos ya patapúm parriba? En mi caso ya he venido cargando posición desde diciembre pasado. Si baja, aumento. Si no entraría, si acaso, por encima de 21, pero no lo tendría nada claro.







En escala diaría no veo todavía que vaya a subir. Como ve, tengo muchas dudas de lo que va a hacer el precio a CP. A largo...


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Grecox dijo:


> Como interpretáis esto ?
> 
> Alemania 10 años: 1,03 -3,45%
> Bono Usa 10 años: 2,36 -2,75%
> ...



Los datos de españa son pura filfa.

En cuanto hay aversión al riesgo, nos caemos sin miramientos.

El SP apenas ha corregido un 4% sin ninguna estridencia y el putibex va por un 12% de caída.

Estamos cogiendo carrerilla para llegar a los 16.000 )))

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 07:51 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues es que no se que decirle. ¿Puede aguantar un 8% sin ponerse tenso?
> ¿Nos vamos ya patapúm parriba? En mi caso ya he venido cargando posición desde diciembre pasado. Si baja, aumento. Si no entraría, si acaso, por encima de 21, pero no lo tendría nada claro.
> 
> 
> ...



Hay quién ve la plata a 14 y luego a 10 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los datos de españa son pura filfa.
> 
> En cuanto hay aversión al riesgo, nos caemos sin miramientos.
> 
> ...



Si, por efecto túnel. Eso. o un contrasplit del ibex cuando llegue a 8000.......:XX: :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

9951.......


futuros usa 1890


----------



## Mr. Blonde (8 Ago 2014)




----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Más miedo!!! un poco más


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los datos de españa son pura filfa.
> 
> En cuanto hay aversión al riesgo, nos caemos sin miramientos.
> 
> ...



Puede ser, aunque yo no lo creo. Vaya por delante lo siguiente. El precio es la cantidad de unidades monetarias por las que alguien esta dispuesto a intercambiar por un bien. Si por la plata son esos 14$ o 10$, pues a tragar tochos sin soltar lágrima. 

Hay muchas razones por las que creo que la plata irá _parriba_. Si quieres un día las comentamos, pero como muestra, estas gráficas:




















En resumen: Plata fácil de extraer *is over*. Hace falta más energía pero petroleo fácil de extraer *is over too*.


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

que es eso de Frenillo production? Parece una productora de cine X

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 10:03 ----------

Que coraje de niveles, ha rebotado en B2. Sus muelas, empiezo a caerme mal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> que es eso de Frenillo production? Parece una productora de cine X



De porno NO-Kosher. ::::::


Yo hace tiempo que no te aguanto. ::


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede ser, aunque yo no lo creo. Vaya por delante lo siguiente. El precio es la cantidad de unidades monetarias por las que alguien esta dispuesto a intercambiar por un bien. Si por la plata son esos 14$ o 10$, pues a tragar tochos sin soltar lágrima.
> 
> Hay muchas razones por las que creo que la plata irá _parriba_. Si quieres un día las comentamos, pero como muestra, estas gráficas:
> 
> ...



Sí, pero los datos de esas gráficas los conocen bien las manos fuertes y JP Morgan que lleva años manipulando a la baja su cotización.

Por el motivo que sea, la quieren ver baja y así dejan el rastro en el gráfico.

Establecer niveles de caída es una aventura pero que es bajista es obvio.

Es como lo de invertir en empresas buenas. Viene una corrección y hay que cargar porque es una oportunidad irrechazable (si sale mal, accionista a largo, si sale peor para los nietos). Cuando las manos fuertes se han hinchado a vender, sale la noticia de menores ventas, problemas o lo que sea. Vease el caso de Adidas en los últimos tiempos.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

bueno, empiezan a comprar manos: realia-sabadell-bebebá-caixa y jazz y pop ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

Habrá que ver quien puede más: JPM o el resto del mercado


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

Carbures por el hoyo señores

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Ago 2014)

Fran, en tendencias bajistas su sistema es de precisión quirúrgica. Muchas gracias, me ha hecho ganar unos cuantos billeticos. Me apunto los niveles A para cargar más cortos.

Por cierto, guano purificador.... :: El hilo se ha vaciado de meapilas y listillos del tipo "que listo soy por hibertir en el santander".


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Fran, en tendencias bajistas su sistema es de precisión quirúrgica. Muchas gracias, me ha hecho ganar unos cuantos billeticos. Me apunto los niveles A para cargar más cortos.
> 
> Por cierto, guano purificador.... :: El hilo se ha vaciado de meapilas y listillos del tipo "que listo soy por hibertir en el santander".









El SP todavía no ha hecho nada y la que se ha liado en el resto de índices.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Carbures por el hoyo señores
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Habrá que pasarse por Rankia...


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El SP todavía no ha hecho nada y la que se ha liado en el resto de índices.




No ha hecho nada, pero apunta manerassss....


Atman, coño, cállate que va de cine...


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Fran, en tendencias bajistas su sistema es de precisión quirúrgica. Muchas gracias, me ha hecho ganar unos cuantos billeticos. Me apunto los niveles A para cargar más cortos.
> 
> Por cierto, guano purificador.... :: El hilo se ha vaciado de meapilas y listillos del tipo "que listo soy por hibertir en el santander".



Oiga ni somos mas listos ni menos simplemente hacemos otra cosa pero si ahora van a empezar con revanchismo y quelitosoy y a jacer lo mismo que se critico pues estupendo. 
Y conste que yo intento jacer un poco de ambas cosas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> No ha hecho nada, pero apunta manerassss....
> 
> 
> Calla, coño, que va de cine...



Europa va a rebotar, me he puesto largo joer )))

El guano para luego ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

Bueno, parece que escampa
pero las órdenes que había puesto en soportes han faltado un poco...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oiga ni somos mas listos ni menos simplemente hacemos otra cosa pero si ahora van a empezar con revanchismo y quelitosoy y a jacer lo mismo que se critico pues estupendo.
> Y conste que yo intento jacer un poco de ambas cosas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Topongo, no iba por los que, como usted, siempre ha sido respetuoso con los demás y lo sabe


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Topongo, no iba por los que, como usted, siempre ha sido respetuoso con los demás y lo sabe



Eso es Topongo. No me lo tenga en cuenta. Envaine que vine en son de paz.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

Yo como no tengo claro los valores en los que meter para este rebote del 3%del ibex... pues como que me estoy fuera

y por pinta casi todo el mes a esperar



paciencia y sol


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

Venga marícas, un poco de música para honrar al mercado que a todos nos hace humildes, tarde o temprano.

[YOUTUBE]7Ajx-ABtbVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skhu (8 Ago 2014)

Mi apuesta personal es que hoy cerraremos en verde (me lo han dicho los posos del cafe del desayuno)

Aclaro que tambien pensaba que rebotariamos en la MM alrededor de 10200 y fue que no

Pd: me puse largo en 10.210 y ahora he pegado el segundo tiro en 9.970


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2014)

Rojos días,

viendo las vow3, creo que junto a AMZN es uno de los pipazos mas al limite que recuerdo.
Que manera de caer, el Honorable en la próxima junta tendrá algo que decir. La que esta liando Putin.


----------



## ZionWatch (8 Ago 2014)

Viendo el DAX no me acabo de creer este rebotillo, lo veis con fuerza?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2014)

Tengo miedo..................................Stock Quote WFC


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Viendo el DAX no me acabo de creer este rebotillo, lo veis con fuerza?



Calle, que llevo 70 pipos. A los 90 me salgo con 720 leuros y luego ya lo llevan a los 7.500 del flan con huevo ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos días,
> 
> viendo las *vow3*, creo que junto a AMZN es uno de los pipazos mas al limite que recuerdo.
> Que manera de caer, el Honorable en la próxima junta tendrá algo que decir. La que esta liando Putin.



Pinta mal, si. ¿146€? Pero es que esa es otra que está un 60% por encima de máximos de 2008. ¿Parriba siempre o que? :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Ago 2014)

¿Bertok largo? Me he perdido algo... ¿Le habrá robado la cuenta el jato?


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Calle, que llevo 70 pipos. A los 90 me salgo con 720 leuros y luego ya lo llevan a los 7.500 del flan con huevo ::::



Me acojono, fuera con 496 leuros.

Hecha la mañana, ya lo pueden enviar al puto infierno.


----------



## Namreir (8 Ago 2014)

El bono aleman esta en el 1,04% el hispano en el 2,58%, el italiano en el 2,86%


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Bertok largo? Me he perdido algo... ¿Le habrá robado la cuenta el jato?



rebote de la muelte y tal.

Subirá y la cuenta de la lechera me dirá que si hubiera aguantado tendría 2.000 leuros más.

Pero esto va de hacer reales las plusvis.

Con 496 leuros tengo para otra buena ronda de latunes y máscaras. Algunas balas más también caerán ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2014)

De las tres reinas, es la que mas y mejor esta cayendo en este agosto guanoso. Es la que peor roe presenta de las tres, mas inversiones ha realizado y con el miedo aun en el cuerpo del colapso de 2008, hay mucho miedo a estas compañías de consumo cuando se aumenta la percepción de caídas de ventas.

De las tres sin duda alguna meteria mi dinero a largo plazo en bmw.


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Ago 2014)

Yo ya me he encontrado por la playa con dos gacelas de las tiernas y rellenicas q han salido con el rabo entre las piernas y diciendo q rsl de la bolsa esta manipulado, q vaya robo, marditos ejpeculadores... 
Yo no tengo ni idea de niveles pero para mi se ha encendido la bat señal, han asustado y están empezando a soltar papel y ese papel ya sabemos quien lo recoge. Entro a recoger y cierto margen, y si me dan... pues pediré q llegue ya el coletas y os prohíba los cortos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Ago 2014)

Yo también me sumo a la ola larguista del hilo.............................................................................................................. He puesto orden en el 1879 futuro de sep-14. ::


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

Corto tema con esto, ya se o intuyo que no se decía por mí lo de antes lo que quiero decir es que si nos quejamos de ciertas formas y actitudes yo el primero como lo expresé en su día no deberiamos hacer lo mismo porque esa queja pierde su sentido.
No me lo tengan en cuenta que estaré de mala leche por fin de vacatas. 
Sigan titando eato que a ver si el lunes pegamos un tirito , aunque vigilare si puedo la iltima hora por si alguna de las que puse me cuadra mas o menos aunque sin pc la cosa está mas dificil...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Corto tema con esto, ya se o intuyo que no se decía por mí lo de antes lo que quiero decir es que si nos quejamos de ciertas formas y actitudes yo el primero como lo expresé en su día no deberiamos hacer lo mismo porque esa queja pierde su sentido.
> No me lo tengan en cuenta que estaré de mala leche por fin de vacatas.
> Sigan titando eato que a ver si el lunes pegamos un tirito , aunque vigilare si puedo la iltima hora por si alguna de las que puse me cuadra mas o menos aunque sin pc la cosa está mas dificil...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Hermano, reme por España ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

Hacía tiempo que no escuchaba Tool, que buenos son los jodíos!


----------



## decloban (8 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Por cierto, guano purificador.... :: El hilo se ha vaciado de meapilas y listillos del tipo "que listo soy por hibertir en el santander".



Hay otra mejor, por AF la bajada de GRF esta clarísima :XX:


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no escuchaba Tool, que buenos son los jodíos!



Venga ya ...

[YOUTUBE]XU_9yi6xvRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

Que marica ereh.... :ouch:

La katy esta bien... pero está demasiao loca ::


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que marica ereh.... :ouch:
> 
> La katy esta bien... pero está demasiao loca ::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

bueno beuno

hay paz


Tool es para mi el grupo que más cuida una estética en los videoclips... eso sí, muy largos


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

no los conocía

eso de tool me suena a tolai


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

OHL con la de hoy (si no sube a cerrar y finaliza en martillo), lleva 11, ONCE, velas rojas de caída

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 03:20 ----------




bertok dijo:


> no los conocía
> 
> eso de tool me suena a tolai



no me lo puedo creer? un madmaxista loco por la estética máscara como usted??

10 Best Tool Videos




atresmedia me sorprende un huevo, se supone que debería caer copón ::


miren el gráfico diario de AZK. ahora miren la "vela" de hoy :: run run


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> OHL con la de hoy (si no sube a cerrar y finaliza en martillo), lleva 11, ONCE, velas rojas de caída
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 03:20 ----------
> 
> ...



que coño estética ..... es para respirar joer


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> que coño estética ..... es para respirar joer



ah coñe! yo me lo imaginaba así frente al pc y por la calle y en la playa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> no los conocía
> 
> eso de tool me suena a tolai



Joder, son lo mejor de lo mejor.

Letras como 

_Consequences dictate
our course of action
and it doesn't matter what's right.
It's only wrong if you get caught.
If consequences dictate
my course of action
I should play GOD
and shoot you myself.
I'm very tired of waiting.

I should
kick you,
beat you,
fuck you,
and then shoot you in your fucking head.​ _​

Marcan una adolessensia ::


[YOUTUBE]yPjFyvBalow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

Himboko a alguien con pc mirando map la esperamos en los 2,5x o esta para tirito?
Nam te sacaton/saliste no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136365-paises-ue-afectados-sanciones-rusia


Se estima que la Unión Europea perderá unos 12.000 millones de euros debido a la decisión rusa de no importar sus productos alimenticios. ¿Qué países del bloque serán los más afectados por las sanciones de Rusia?
Según datos de la Comisión Europea, el valor de las exportaciones europeas al mercado ruso en 2013 correspondiente a los productos agrícolas y alimentarios vetados por Rusia alcanza los 5.252 millones de euros.

Hasta ahora Rusia compraba el 30% de las exportaciones de frutas de los países de la Unión Europea y más del 20% de sus hortalizas. 

Conozca cuáles serán los seis países de la comunidad más afectados por la medida, cuántos millones de euros perderán y qué productos exportaban más a Rusia.

Lituania 

De acuerdo con la agencia Europa Press, que cita los datos de la Comisión Europea, Lituania será la nación del bloque más afectada por las sanciones y perderá unos 927 millones de euros.

Rusia importa queso, requesón, carne, pienso, bebidas, patatas, judías enlatadas, pescado y cerdo de Lituania.

Polonia

Para este país europeo, Rusia es uno de sus mayores compradores de fruta y verdura. El sector agrícola polaco depende en buena medida de la producción de manzana. Las pérdidas de Polonia se podrían elevar a 841 millones de euros.

El ministro de agricultura polaco, Marek Sawicki, ya ha anunciado que pedirá ayuda de los fondos de la Unión Europea para compensar a sus agricultores "por los costes de producción". 

Alemania 

Alemania es el principal socio europeo de Rusia y perderá aproximadamente 595 millones de euros. Además de exportar tecnología, maquinaria, vehículos y bienes de consumo, Rusia importa de esa nación carne y productos lácteos.

Países Bajos

Rusia importa productos lácteos, huevos, cereales y animales vivos procedentes de los Países Bajos, que perderán con las sanciones unos 528 millones de euros.

Dinamarca 

Se estima que perderá unos 377 millones de euros. Este país exporta a Rusia productos lácteos, huevos, miel, carne, pescado y marisco.

España

Las pérdidas para España podrían alcanzar los 338 millones de euros. El año pasado España exportó a Rusia productos agrícolas y alimentarios, incluido pescado, que están sujetos ahora al embargo ruso, según los datos facilitados hoy por Bruselas.

Los principales productos importados de España en Rusia son fruta, carne congelada, aceitunas y aceite de oliva.

A partir del próximo lunes la Comisión Europea establecerá un grupo de expertos para "analizar el impacto potencial de las medidas de Rusia", aseguró el portavoz de Agricultura del Ejecutivo comunitario, Roger Waite. 

"Existen opciones dentro de la Política Agrícola Común de la Unión Europea para compensar [a los productores europeos afectados], pero es muy pronto para tratar este asunto en detalle", puntualizó. 


Texto completo en: http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/136365-paises-ue-afectados-sanciones-rusia



algo no me gusta y es que los gordos no están comprando, hicieron a las 10, pero luego ya no... ienso: segun koncorde claro
vale, si antes hablo...... pillan


----------



## javiorz (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Himboko a alguien con pc mirando map la esperamos en los 2,5x o esta para tirito?
> Nam te sacaton/saliste no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

Una mihilla más cuerdos que la katy.... ::


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los seis países de la Unión Europea más afectados por las sanciones de Rusia
> 
> 
> Se estima que la Unión Europea perderá unos 12.000 millones de euros debido a la decisión rusa de no importar sus productos alimenticios. ¿Qué países del bloque serán los más afectados por las sanciones de Rusia?
> ...



Los productos agrícolas en España son intensivos en mano de obra, eso significa mas paro, bueno el INE puede ir ocultando el paro y ocultando el no crecimiento pero algún día se destapará el pastel.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Ago 2014)

javiorz dijo:


>



ichi dixit que mapfre tiene un soporte en 2,69 luego 2,63 y luego 2,4

esperaría a tocar 2,69

vale, los ha tocado, acabo de verlo

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 03:43 ----------

Sobre Rusia, no olvidemos que nos ha estado vetando meses el cerdo y lacteos. Esto va a hacer dañó a agricultura sobre todo. Y a Vlc.

Sobre industria, a Euskadi la mete de lleno un estocazo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Ago 2014)

Me voy a jugar la mitad de la saca a TEF a 11,46 solo por hoy, esperando susto en la apertura yanqui y que lo alcance...


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ichi dixit que mapfre tiene un soporte en 2,69 luego 2,63 y luego 2,4
> 
> esperaría a tocar 2,69
> 
> ...



Adentro map 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elpatatero (8 Ago 2014)

Dejen de comprar acciones de los bancos enfermos del casino.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2014)

Compren telefónica...

Me acaba de llegar la factura y a partir de Octubre te cobrarán por escuchar el contestador, 6 céntimos por llamada hasta un máximo de 2 euros al mes...


----------



## Namreir (8 Ago 2014)

Ralph haciendo de las suyas, parece que los 10.000 estan a salvo, por ahora.


----------



## asador de manteca (8 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Compren telefónica...
> 
> Me acaba de llegar la factura y a partir de Octubre te cobrarán por escuchar el contestador, 6 céntimos por llamada hasta un máximo de 2 euros al mes...



Por esas cosas, no contrata tef más que algún despistado y personas mayores que les da miedo cambiar, sus resultados son peores semestre a semestre


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Por esas cosas, no contrata tef más que algún despistado y personas mayores que les da miedo cambiar, sus resultados son peores semestre a semestre



A ver... me está usted llamando... umm.. despistado??


----------



## asador de manteca (8 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver... me está usted llamando... umm.. despistado??



Quizá debí decir ;

despistados, personas mayores y atman


----------



## The Hellion (8 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver... me está usted llamando... umm.. despistado??



Qué cosas tienes...

... te está llamando persona mayor ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Qué cosas tienes...
> 
> ... te está llamando persona mayor ::::::



bienvenido...


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> A ver... me está usted llamando... umm.. despistado??



pelea pelea pelea ::


----------



## asador de manteca (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Adentro map
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Por cierto, ha sido comprar topongo y ponerse verde map, esperemos que continue


----------



## James Bond (8 Ago 2014)

Estos últimos movimientos del Ibex me están desconcertando y haciendo dudar, ya saben que el dinero es miedoso.

Si me salgo ahora mismo con mi cartera del Ibex salgo sin perdidas, cubro comisiones y poco mas, ahora mismo si se confirma tendencia bajista dentro de la alcista :: nos vamos a los 9500-9700 e incluso los 8000 no son descartables, para luego seguir subiendo y romper nuevos máximos.

No se que hacer si vender y esperar o aguantar... ¿consejos de los expertos?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ago 2014)

Yo tengo 50 % a que baja y otro a que sube...así siempre pesco...


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Por cierto, ha sido comprar topongo y ponerse verde map, esperemos que continue



Minimos anuales y bararija por per y dividendo la llevaba tiempo siguiendo lo que pasa que andaba sin pc para ver algunas cosas gracias ane! a ver si no hay ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mofeta (8 Ago 2014)

Parece que hay tímido rebotillo al albur de los USA y de la enorme sobreventa pero Europa no acaba de acompañar. Si USA se viene abajo nueva pillada. Aunque también puede ser ese rebote hacia los 10400 para seguir bajando.

Difícil está esto


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Ago 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Estos últimos movimientos del Ibex me están desconcertando y haciendo dudar, ya saben que el dinero es miedoso.
> 
> Si me salgo ahora mismo con mi cartera del Ibex salgo sin perdidas, cubro comisiones y poco mas, ahora mismo si se confirma tendencia bajista dentro de la alcista :: nos vamos a los 9500-9700 e incluso los 8000 no son descartables, para luego seguir subiendo y romper nuevos máximos.
> 
> No se que hacer si vender y esperar o aguantar... ¿consejos de los expertos?



el otro dia tan seguro de subidas y ahora parece un principe danes.... ienso:

yo no soy experto asi q es una opinion vulgaris pero creo q aun no ha pasado la tormenta del todo, quizas hoy sea ese dia de 1% arriba q dijo fran.... pero aun se ve alguna (pocas pero alguna) nube negra en el horizonte bursatil


----------



## inversobres (8 Ago 2014)

250 pipos desde los minimos en preapertura. Ahi es nada. Muy cerquita de objetivos diarios (por lo menos yo).


----------



## Namreir (8 Ago 2014)

Tras un verano caliente viene un invierno gelido

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...amenaza-detener-transito-de-gas-a-europa.html


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ago 2014)

Bueno hay que quitar dramatismo y hierro al asunto...toma subidita artificial...que ya nos conocemos...¿ como era la canción ?...un pasito palante Maria hey heeey heyy un pasito pa'tras....este Ibex es tan previsible...


----------



## Krim (8 Ago 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Buenos días. Vamos a echarle un larguito al dax que la ocasión la pintan calva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



100 pipos a la saca. Que adecuado que ahora me vaya a Alemania 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

Vuelvo de la playa y además sin móvil, se me ha olvidado y que duro se hace.

Me encuentro con esta vuelta de mierda...

¿Qué habeis hecho hostia?
Para mas cojones a pesar de la vuelta tengo algunos valores en rojo.

Ahora la duda es si el rebotillo tiene algo de fundamento o es un bluf.:rolleye:


----------



## James Bond (8 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el otro dia tan seguro de subidas y ahora parece un principe danes.... ienso:
> 
> yo no soy experto asi q es una opinion vulgaris pero creo q aun no ha pasado la tormenta del todo, quizas hoy sea ese dia de 1% arriba q dijo fran.... pero aun se ve alguna (pocas pero alguna) nube negra en el horizonte bursatil



Es lo que tiene la bolsa que un día te parece una cosa y al día siguiente lo contrario...

Lo que tengo claro es que la tendencia de fondo es alcista. Pero claro siempre mola mas vender sin perder y comprar en mínimos. 

Por eso pregunto porque no esperaba que llegarán a tirar esto por debajo de los 10.000 y encima el tema ruso se complica.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> apuesto con fuerza a que vemos rápido al SP 40 pipos más arriba y al DAX unos 400 pipos también más arriba. Ambos índices están en punto de alta probabilidad de rebotar. El r/r es magnífico.
> 
> Ya sabéis que luego no se puede venir aquí a protestar por errores propios.





Pues nada, nos levantamos dea cama y 110 pipos de momento de reward. Mira que se ha avisado por lo que era tiro fijo.

Bueno, stop 120 por debajo y dinámico hasta donde quiere. Limit 9.480.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Quizá debí decir ;
> 
> despistados, personas mayores y atman



Ah! Creía... porque...


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

Pues a mi me gustaría romper una lanza en favor de tef , me parece que se ha pueato las filas y se esta encargando de modernizar la red y a buen ritmo además. 
Las ofertas integrales tampoco estam nada mal.... vamos que se estan poniendo las pilas.
Que conste que de momento no soy cliente

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javiorz (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría romper una lanza en favor de tef , me parece que se ha pueato las filas y se esta encargando de modernizar la red y a buen ritmo además.
> Las ofertas integrales tampoco estam nada mal.... vamos que se estan poniendo las pilas.
> Que conste que de momento no soy cliente
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Solo falta que su gestor no sea un gañan:ouch:


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Pero que ha pasaoooooo!


::


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Estos últimos movimientos del Ibex me están desconcertando y haciendo dudar, ya saben que el dinero es miedoso.
> 
> Si me salgo ahora mismo con mi cartera del Ibex salgo sin perdidas, cubro comisiones y poco mas, ahora mismo si se confirma tendencia bajista dentro de la alcista :: nos vamos a los 9500-9700 e incluso los 8000 no son descartables, para luego seguir subiendo y romper nuevos máximos.
> 
> No se que hacer si vender y esperar o aguantar... ¿consejos de los expertos?



Compra clara, tú mismo te has respondido.


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Ya no llego para comprar, que se escapaaaaaa


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría romper una lanza en favor de tef , me parece que se ha pueato las filas y se esta encargando de modernizar la red y a buen ritmo además.
> Las ofertas integrales tampoco estam nada mal.... vamos que se estan poniendo las pilas.
> Que conste que de momento no soy cliente
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



La primera reacción del mercado ha sido meterla una hostia.

Bueno no es ...


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La primera reacción del mercado ha sido meterla una hostia.
> 
> Bueno no es ...



Ya no hablo de bolsa anda que no le queda mierda y deuda digo un cambio de "actitud" de inmovilismo casposo a desplegar fibra a buen ritmo y a ponerse las pilas en precio. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Compra clara, tú mismo te has respondido.



Eso de compra clara... Va por momentos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Ago 2014)

Ane,

$NYSI - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com

Me sale que esta rebotando y tal... por mi poso del cafe


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Eso de compra clara... Va por momentos.



Hombre no seré yo el que recomiende comprar en este foro y a estos niveles.

Pero el forero se autoresponde diciendo que llegarán nuevos máximos y hace unas sesiones estaba con la bandera siemprealcista


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hombre no seré yo el que recomiende comprar en este foro y a estos niveles.
> 
> Pero el forero se autoresponde diciendo que llegarán nuevos máximos y hace unas sesiones estaba con la bandera siemprealcista



Es que leerle a usted tal día como hoy 8 de agosto de 2014 que se ha puesto largo en el Ibex aunque haya sido por pocos minutos... ha descolocado a buena parte del foro.

Ya que estamos... ¿nos pillamos unas ANR?


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría romper una lanza en favor de tef , me parece que se ha pueato las filas y se esta encargando de modernizar la red y a buen ritmo además.
> Las ofertas integrales tampoco estam nada mal.... vamos que se estan poniendo las pilas.
> Que conste que de momento no soy cliente
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Y se han quitado mas de 15000 milll de deuda, no es que sea un negocio que vaya a crecer a doble dígito pero vamos tampoco esta tan mal y menos a estos precios


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Es que leerle a usted tal día como hoy 8 de agosto de 2014 que se ha puesto largo en el Ibex aunque haya sido por pocos minutos... ha descolocado a buena parte del foro.
> 
> Ya que estamos... ¿nos pillamos unas ANR?



No crea, este rebote ha pillado preparado al 80% del foro. 8:

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 16:56 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Queda tarde y dos cervezas. Mañana... 99xx y arriba



Y que un mensaje como este tenga cuatro thanks deja claro como está el hilo!!!

Amonoh arcistillassss


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Es que leerle a usted tal día como hoy 8 de agosto de 2014 que se ha puesto largo en el Ibex aunque haya sido por pocos minutos... ha descolocado a buena parte del foro.
> 
> Ya que estamos... ¿nos pillamos unas ANR?



Sambenitos injustificados :: Ya he posteado muchas veces que hago muchos largos de muy corto plazo. Hace un par de años dejé de tener la costumbre de cantar operaciones en el foro, lo hago cuando me da el aire y la posición es muy clara.

Las ANR las carga el demonio ))). Terriblemente peligrosa y para gente con experiencia ..... todavía recuerdo el -75% de ARIAD en una apertura y pilló a alguno del foro.







MACD diario ayer por encima de 0 y hoy confirmando. Pena que lleva una mierda de volumen.

Me simulitud de las 2 pautas anuales asusta al más pintado. Ahí dentro sólo hay tiburones.


----------



## decloban (8 Ago 2014)

Me parece que se esa terminado la corrección y no lo digo por si cierra en verde el ibex. Veremos si la semana próxima lo confirma.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No crea, este rebote ha pillado preparado al 80% del foro. 8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 16:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo fácil era pillar el rebote y lo difícil quedarse empapelado desde arriba.

*Estamos en el momento perfecto para que la desesperación empuje a hacer cresting* )


----------



## decloban (8 Ago 2014)

Oye FranR, estoy leyendo tu blog y no encuentro ningún post donde expliques o dejes caer con disimulo que sistema utilizas.

¿Es así o es que no estoy buscando bien? La verdad es que como siempre paso de leer las firmas no me había dado cuenta del enlace a tu blog. Mola


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

Cierro los cortitos casi a la par por si quieren dejarlo verdecito para el fin de semana.

Pillar el rebote quizá por ser una gacelilla no lo veía tan claro, los anteriores soportes se los ha comido tan ricamente. Mas de 1000 puntitos ha caido con velas rojas todos los días.


----------



## decloban (8 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Cierro los cortitos casi a la par por si quieren dejarlo verdecito para el fin de semana.
> 
> Pillar el rebote quizá por ser una gacelilla no lo veía tan claro, los anteriores soportes se los ha comido tan ricamente. Mas de 1000 puntitos ha caido con velas rojas todos los días.



Es difícil que caiga todos los días, veremos la semana próxima, cierto es que a mi me empieza a marcar fin de corrección pero veremos el viernes próximo.

Tengo claro que nunca saldré en máximos ni entrare en mínimos pero espero siempre entrar/salir cerca de ellos. Así que por ahora mantengo cortos y este fin de semana ajustamos SL.


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Oye FranR, estoy leyendo tu blog y no encuentro ningún post donde expliques o dejes caer con disimulo que sistema utilizas.
> 
> ¿Es así o es que no estoy buscando bien? La verdad es que como siempre paso de leer las firmas no me había dado cuenta del enlace a tu blog. Mola



Es cierto, no hay ningún post donde lo explique. 

Pues el blog lleva funcionando (eso si, con cortes periódicos, varios años).


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es cierto, no hay ningún post donde lo explique.
> 
> Pues el blog lleva funcionando (eso si, con cortes periódicos, varios años).



¿tecnología húngara?


----------



## decloban (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es cierto, no hay ningún post donde lo explique.



Me lo temía, estas preparando el libro :XX:



FranR dijo:


> Pues el blog lleva funcionando (eso si, con cortes periódicos, varios años).



Nunca me fijo en las firmas ya que suelen ser enlaces de spam o blogs personales de muy baja calidad. Pero el otro día nombraron tu blog y ayer me di cuenta del enlace


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2014)

Esto degenera por momentos: semana de guano, rebotillo de fin de semana, asomada de cabeza desde las trincheras, banco quebrado en Portugal, decrecimiento en Italia, Francia y Alemania, lo del ébola, ucrania, irak, ....

Y NI UNA SOLA BOOOB

Me voy, hasta el lunes. Buen fin de semana. Playa, río o montañas.
Y una cervecita


----------



## tarrito (8 Ago 2014)

Tekmira se dispara un 20% en bolsa tras aprobar su medicamento contra el ébola - elEconomista.es

puede subir mucho más?
compramos cuarto y mitad?


----------



## decloban (8 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y NI UNA SOLA BOOOB



Descripción de la trampa atrapa gacelas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2014)

FranR es muy reservado con su método...quien si es más prolijo a soltar prenda es pollastre. De hecho le suena que acogió a un forero en su seno. Un tal borne de batería....


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

Estoy a punto de reportar a cierta hiena.

Eso no se hace.:no:


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Ago 2014)

Y menos sin avisar.

SPOILER, COÑO, que hay niños


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2014)

Bueno sacabó hasta el lunes.

Ahora un meneo americano sería lo suyo...queda algo hay abajo sin tocar.


BUEN FINDEEEEEE


----------



## Cantor (8 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es cierto, no hay ningún post donde lo explique.



bueno, pero a los que ya hemos pagado 90 euros sí que nos lo contará, verdad? ::


----------



## tarrito (8 Ago 2014)

Cantor dijo:


> bueno, pero a los que ya hemos pagado 90 euros sí que nos lo contará, verdad? ::



a usted también le pidió la dirección del dropbox donde tiene las fotos/vídeos _picantes_ con la contraria :


----------



## Xiux (8 Ago 2014)

Hiena te has pasado ! vaya susto y asco 

BME aguantando la MM200 si sirve para algo


----------



## Cantor (8 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> a usted también le pidió la dirección del dropbox donde tiene las fotos/vídeos _picantes_ con la contraria :



me dijo que no las iba a utilizar...


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2014)

Namreir. Por favor qquite esa foto. Estamos en el principal no en Veteranos. Aquí no se puede poner porno.


----------



## decloban (8 Ago 2014)

Bueno gente que paseis buen fin de semana y el lunes mas. Esta semana ha habido muy buen ambiente en el hilo como antaño a ver hasta cuando dura


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

Vix para abajo y SP para arriba, está fuertes estos usanos.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (8 Ago 2014)

Enjoy weekennnnd !!


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Suena a desesperada pero es buena noticia para ferrovial

Ferrovial recompra 1,7 millones de acciones por 26,6 millones de euros - Expansin.com

Se comprometen a comprar otros 24 millones de acciones durante los próximos 4 meses a precios de mercado.


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Suena a desesperada pero es buena noticia para ferrovial
> 
> Ferrovial recompra 1,7 millones de acciones por 26,6 millones de euros - Expansin.com
> 
> Se comprometen a comprar otros 24 millones de acciones durante los próximos 4 meses a precios de mercado.



Eso ya estaba aprobado en junta como parte de dividendo flexible creo
Edito aqui tienes bertok 
http://www.expansion.com/agencia/efe/2014/06/26/19670614.html
Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Eso ya estaba aprobado en junta como parte de dividendo flexible creo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Son muchas las acciones que van a comprar ienso:ienso:ienso: y estos días se ha vendido como si no hubiera mañana


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2014)

buen finde a todos


----------



## tarrito (8 Ago 2014)

coooooorreeeeeedddd insensatos!!!!! *QUE SE ACABAN!!!*

Bankia vuelva a apostar por las toallas para captar clientes - elEconomista.es


----------



## Xiux (8 Ago 2014)

Buen Fin de semana gente, aprovechar las vacaciones

Ahi les dejo mi granito de boobs













Y por supuesto, nuestra musa


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2014)

Jaaaaaanus, ayer UBS le subió la recomendación

*Alpha Natural Resources: The Ship Is Not Sinking
*

Alpha Natural Resources: The Ship Is Not Sinking - Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (NYSE:ANR) | Seeking Alpha

*- Alpha Natural Resources Q2 results were influenced by one-time items.
- Cost improvements in company's Appalachia operations strengthen its position.
- Alpha Natural Resources has enough liquidity to sustain the current market downturn.
- Shares of Alpha Natural Resources (NYSE: ANR) have been under tremendous pressure this year. The company produces thermal coal and met coal, and both markets have been weak and showed no signs of a major rebound this year. However, while the market situation remains unfavorable for Alpha Natural Resources, the company showed continuous improvement which should translate into upside for its shares.
*

*Q2 results are not that bad as it might seem at first glance
*
Alpha Natural Resources has recently reported a second quarter net loss of $513 million, which seems big given that the company continues reporting losses quarter after quarter. What's more, the company's operating cash flow was a negative $217 million, a huge drop compared to a negative $54 million in the first quarter of this year.

However, there are several things to consider. First, the company took a $309 million goodwill impairment charge. This is a pure bookkeeping issue, and the market has already factored this in Alpha Natural Resources' share price. The operating cash flow figures look scarier, as they represent an outflow of real cash. Here, the company had to pay $165 million to complete the funding of the previously shareholder class action litigation settlement. This is a one-time item, so, without it, the cash outflow was $52 million, in-line with the previous quarter.

Sure, cash burn remains a major problem for the company. Alpha Natural Resources paid $91 million of interest in the second quarter to service its large debt that was taken to finance an ill-timed acquisition of Massey Energy back in 2011. This debt burden will likely remain with the company for years.

Alpha Natural Resources also suffered from poor shipment performance in the Powder River Basin. This issue raised costs at the company's PRB segment from $10.23 per ton in the first quarter to $12.06 per ton in the second quarter. On the positive side, the company's operations in Appalachia showed improvement, and costs dropped from $65.73 per ton in the first quarter to $62.01 per ton in the second quarter. I believe that Alpha Natural Resources would be able to return to its previous cost performance in the PRB in 2015, as the situation with shipments normalizes. Thus, I expect better cost performance going forward.

*Positive on met coal but cautious on thermal coal
*
Met coal and thermal coal are equally important for Alpha Natural Resources. I outlined why I think that met coal prices could have reached their bottom in my article on Alpha Natural Resources' met coal peer, Walter Energy (NYSE: WLT). In short, I believe that met coal production cuts together with lower production growth from diversified mining giants would lead to improvements in the second half of 2015.

I'm not that enthusiastic on thermal coal. The problem for thermal coal is that it has a substitute - natural gas. The thermal coal optimism that Alpha Natural Resources expressed during the first quarter earnings call was due a bump in natural gas prices during the winter. Since then, natural gas prices have moved lower and put additional pressure on coal prices. Importantly, natural gas price differentials could be huge, leading to a heavy discount to benchmark prices.

For example, recent quarterly report of Chesapeake Energy (NYSE: CHK) showed that the company's average sales price excluding gains on derivatives was just $2.76 per mcf. One should not forget recent EPA proposals, which are bearish for thermal coal in the long term. Thus, I think that Alpha Natural Resources is poised to benefit from its met coal operations in the future while the company's thermal coal operations do not have much upside.

*Liquidity position is solid
*
In my view, Alpha Natural Resources possesses sufficient liquidity that provides it the necessary time to wait for improvement in the met coal markets. The company has finished the second quarter with $1139 million in cash and short-term investments. If we assume a negative operating cash flow of $50 million per quarter and capital spending run rate of $250 million per year, the company has more than 6 quarters before its cash depletes to $400 million. I believe that met coal markets would improve within this timeframe, and Alpha Natural Resources would be able to return to positive operating cash flow. In turn, this will allow the company to refinance part of its debt at better terms and lower its interest payments.

*Bottom line
*
Based on the current Alpha Natural Resources' share price, the market has factored an almost catastrophic scenario for the company. However, Alpha Natural Resources has shown decent improvements on the cost front, and its liquidity position is solid. While I'm cautious on the thermal coal side, I think that met coal market is at its bottom. Thus, Alpha Natural Resources' shares have upside from current levels

---------- Post added 08-ago-2014 at 18:55 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> Buen Fin de semana gente, aprovechar las vacaciones
> 
> Ahi les dejo mi granito de boobs
> 
> ...



para los que no quieran buscar mucho

Universitarias Escorts Madrid - Universitarias jóvenes y ardientes en Madrid


----------



## Topongo (8 Ago 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buen Fin de semana gente, aprovechar las vacaciones
> 
> Ahi les dejo mi granito de boobs
> 
> ...



Ni un zanks ! No sean miserias señores

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> para los que no quieran buscar mucho
> 
> Universitarias Escorts Madrid - Universitarias jóvenes y ardientes en Madrid




Vicioso.










Alguna recomendación.:XX:


----------



## tarrito (8 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ni un zanks ! No sean miserias señores
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



carrrmmaaaaaaa onvreeeee!!!! :no:

primero me toco, luego zanqueo :o 




edito:

y como sé que el Piratón lo va a calcularrrr .... SÍIIIIII tardo unos 10 min en tocarme
::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Suena a desesperada pero es buena noticia para ferrovial
> 
> Ferrovial recompra 1,7 millones de acciones por 26,6 millones de euros - Expansin.com
> 
> Se comprometen a comprar otros 24 millones de acciones durante los próximos 4 meses a precios de mercado.





Topongo dijo:


> Eso ya estaba aprobado en junta como parte de dividendo flexible creo
> Edito aqui tienes bertok
> Ferrovial da luz verde al dividendo flexible para retribuir al accionista - Expansion.com
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk





bertok dijo:


> Son muchas las acciones que van a comprar ienso:ienso:ienso: y estos días se ha vendido como si no hubiera mañana




Lo que comenta Topongo, ja llevaba tiempo aprobado creo que es una noticia positiva para el accionista. El volumen es el de siempre fíjese en la media de 3m.


----------



## mpbk (9 Ago 2014)

buen reversal los indices, empieza el rebote.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ago 2014)

me he perdido la foto de nam.

que era?


----------



## Topongo (9 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me he perdido la foto de nam.
> 
> que era?



Has ganado vida....
Has sido afortunado. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me he perdido la foto de nam.
> 
> que era?



El premio gordo del ibex....cuando.llegue a 16000 le invitamos .... .


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaanus, ayer UBS le subió la recomendación
> 
> *Alpha Natural Resources: The Ship Is Not Sinking
> *
> ...




No puede seguir con un cash flow negativo por mucho que 50 kilos parezcan pocos. Así quema caja echando leches. Tiene, el sector, que recuperar ya desde finales del 2014 para que no haya problemas mayores.


----------



## amago45 (9 Ago 2014)

Buenos días
Un poco más de picante ... 

EEUU ataca a los yihadistas en Irak | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Un poco más de picante ...
> 
> EEUU ataca a los yihadistas en Irak | Internacional | EL PAÍS



Esa es una buena noticia para las bolsas. El sistema P.O.T.R.A. así lo indica.

Esto le va a dar esperanzas al puto amo que abrió largos en 102xx ::

P.D. Que digo yo que la peña se podría sacar dos nickis, uno alcista y otro bajista, así pueden forear siempre. 

Por ejemplo el maese podría usar el suyo para alcista y su nick de animosa para bajista ienso:


----------



## Namreir (9 Ago 2014)

No se yo si el Ibex va a volver a ser alcista

La guerra comercial con rusia y la falta de gas en europa van a pesar negativamente.

Italia esta en recesion y no es descartable que francia se una al club


----------



## Durmiente (9 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No se yo si el Ibex va a volver a ser alcista
> 
> La guerra comercial con rusia y la falta de gas en europa van a pesar negativamente.
> 
> Italia esta en recesion y no es descartable que francia se una al club



Sigo pensando que el mayor peligro ahora se llama Italia. Pero seguro que estoy equivocado. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 09:28 ----------

Con respecto a lo del alcismo en el IBEX supongo que esta caída de 1000 puntos no ha cambiado todavía la tendencia de fondo. Sigue siendo alcista. Pero mucho más moderado. Lo de las semanas anteriores a la caída tampoco era normal ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]s5txBaPR-TM[/YOUTUBE]

q lo disfruten


----------



## mpbk (9 Ago 2014)

holaaaaa

habemus rebote ibex...9200-9450 zona de compras.....ahora solo entraria para metesaca..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2014)

Voy rescatando mi multinick de borne de batería....

El ibex será alcistilla aunque baje 3000 puntos, ya que será por:

A) corrección sana
B) despioje de gacelas
C) re-cogida de beneficios
D) ataque de los bajistillas
E) no está justificado por fundamentales
F) parada para atacar los juanludieciseismiles!


Fran, saca ya a depeche del armario!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (9 Ago 2014)

Vosotros entendéis más...

Yo creo que el IBEX sigue siendo alcista hasta que pierda los 9.900 (al menos, por ahora...)

Es cierto que ya ha hecho máximos decrecientes en 11.190, 11050 y 10.890... pero hasta los 9.900 y la ruptura de la MM de los 150 días no consideraría confirmada el cambio de tendenccia.

Son especulaciones mías y ya sé que no sirven para nada.

Pero nunca hay que tener prisa para arruinarse.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

Los 9800-9900 son muy importantes. Por debajo de los 9400 estaría el abismo o mejor dicho: un primario bajista.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ago 2014)

JUANLUIS!

casi estaba olvidado


----------



## Durmiente (9 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los 9800-9900 son muy importantes. Por debajo de los 9400 estaría el abismo o mejor dicho: un primario bajista.



Y, por arriba, los topes están, según yo veo, en los 10270 y 10.340.

No creo, de todas formas, que se superen a corto plazo (aunque el lunes vaya a subir...)


----------



## mpbk (9 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los 9800-9900 son muy importantes. Por debajo de los 9400 estaría el abismo o mejor dicho: un primario bajista.



eso ya lo dije yo pero el dato es correcto.....podria bajar a 9000 como mucho mucho,


----------



## ... (9 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> eso ya lo dije yo pero el dato es correcto.....podria bajar a 9000 como mucho mucho,



Usted se puso largo y volvió a quedar en evidencia, so payaso.

Váyase un rato a la playa e intente olvidarse del patético personaje que representa.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2014)

Yo veo un lateral muy majo para hacer trading entre 3000 y 16000. Hay que tener cuidado con las dilataciones de soporte y resistencias.


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2014)

ok!!!

entonces en 3.000 abrimos largos y en 16.000 cortos??

coñe, qué fácil!! 



pelila en mano me hallo :Baile:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> ok!!!
> 
> entonces en 3.000 abrimos largos y en 16.000 cortos??
> 
> ...





Es que la bolsa es fácil o difícil según el método. Cuanto mas seguro sea menos entradas propone o alerta. Los hay que no proponen nunca entrada salida y uno se dedica a esperar y esperar. Los hay que se dedican a ser siempre alcistas porque efectivamente en el muy largoos índices siempre suben. Lo que uno no ve es el descuento de la inflación.

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 16:36 ----------

El SP ha hecho lo que tenia que hacer que es rebotar en la media de 150 sesiones. Así lo lleva haciendo desde los 1400 y no da fallos. Además viene de hacerlo desde máximos crecientes.

Así que hasta que los ojos no vean otros cosa, esta claro. El warning esta en que en Europa se han roto niveles importantes y en plan desplome en algunos índices.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy rescatando mi multinick de borne de batería....
> 
> El ibex será alcistilla aunque baje 3000 puntos, ya que será por:
> 
> ...




Pues mire que me gusta su concienzudo análisis y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el.

Tendremos una tendencia alcista, aunque caiga con fuerza y solo habrá que esperar para recuperar lo invertido, eso si, no se hasta cuando. ::

Esta tarde haré un janalisi que subiré parte al blos y parte se lo daré para la casa el pollo.

No me deja escribir, y me han "disho" que es por culpa mía que tengo instalados *J*umper, tor y mariconás de esas.


----------



## mpbk (9 Ago 2014)

... dijo:


> Usted se puso largo y volvió a quedar en evidencia, so payaso.
> 
> Váyase un rato a la playa e intente olvidarse del patético personaje que representa.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/559226-nueva-opinion-del-ibex.html

aqui quedó escrito y en tu cabeza so melón


lucha por tus ideales, insiste se tenaz, lanzate sobre tu presa como un ave rapaz, huye del que muestre falsedad...........

actua como quieras pero no niegues la verdad.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pues mire que me gusta su concienzudo análisis y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el.
> 
> Tendremos una tendencia alcista, aunque caiga con fuerza y solo habrá que esperar para recuperar lo invertido, eso si, no se hasta cuando. ::
> 
> ...



ya pensaba que era un torpe en el loggin ::::::


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pruebo 5 contratos ibex largos, a ver si me da 200 pips



Edite esta entrada hombre, que le rompe su "hestrategia" 

Para situarnos: A la hora de ese post 7 agosto por la mañanica Ibex 10.260

P.D. Desde luego se está haciendo un sitio entre los mejores trolles de burbuja

Este hilo ya es mítico
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/554357-no-me-desgrabar-nada.html







Tenga, estas si se las puede grabar y desgrabar :XX: ::

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 17:55 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ya pensaba que era un torpe en el loggin ::::::



que vá, loguearme puedo, lo que no me deja es mensajear.

Ya se porque ha bajado por aquí el índice de boobs, están allí.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Edite esta entrada hombre, que le rompe su "hestrategia"
> 
> Para situarnos: A la hora de ese post 7 agosto por la mañanica Ibex 10.260
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

Vaya película online que me estoy tragando, creo que no le doy más de cinco minutos

"Los monstruos del Mar de Jun Fukuda" 

Ahora se me va a poner mal cuerpo cuando pele una gamba.. :XX:

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 18:12 ----------

Bertokkkk tiene privi.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ver pr0n no hace falta tanto cachivache....::


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2014)

hablando de cine... 

anoche, la amiga cool-hipster-multidrogas de mi contraria, nos recomendó "enter the void" ... bajando está y miedito tengo


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para ver pr0n no hace falta tanto cachivache....::



Para ver "guarreridas" tengo una página magnífica que no anda con remilgos de IP, todo online y alta calidad. No le dará tiempo a tocarse, porque no sabrá cual elegir.

También hay de acción, zombies y cosas de esas aburridas.


----------



## sr.anus (9 Ago 2014)

Aqui el coñocimiento alcista

Si sube, bien, aparecen cifras mas altas en la cuenta del blokel
Si baja, mejor, puedo comprar mas barato

mientras tanto preparando mi primer triatlon el mes que viene, despues de huir de pandoro creo que podre ir donde los profesionales


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Para ver "guarreridas" tengo una página magnífica que no anda con remilgos de IP, todo online y alta calidad. No le dará tiempo a tocarse, porque no sabrá cual elegir.
> 
> También hay de acción, zombies y cosas de esas aburridas.



Mire usted, yo no veo pelis de zombis y tal.... ::


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire usted, yo no veo pelis de zombis y tal.... ::



Vale, le mando privi como a Bertok....


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> hablando de cine...
> 
> anoche, la amiga cool-hipster-multidrogas de mi contraria, nos recomendó "enter the void" ... bajando está y miedito tengo



El triler es un poco rallante.

Te recomiendo Cabin in the woods )))

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 16:29 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Para ver "guarreridas" tengo una página magnífica que no anda con remilgos de IP, todo online y alta calidad. No le dará tiempo a tocarse, porque no sabrá cual elegir.
> 
> También hay de acción, zombies y cosas de esas aburridas.



uuuuuffffff :baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> hablando de cine...
> 
> anoche, *la amiga cool-hipster-multidrogas* de mi contraria, nos recomendó "enter the void" ... bajando está y miedito tengo



Este post sin foto de boobs...








---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 18:33 ----------

Gracias Fran.... hay algunas que _no_ he visto


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2014)

@BertoK
vista Cabin in the woods

@Piratón
poco que ver, la típica flacucha con poco pecho que va con camisetas anchas y sin mangas ... que cada vez que levanta el brazo _selevétò_ :ouch: ... aunque como a usted le gustan "los insectos palo" pues ... ienso:


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

AHORA ESTO SI PARECE UN HILO DE BOLSA LEÑE!!!!!

Solo nos falta hablar de BMW 

"BMW crea una estación de carga por inducción para coches eléctricos e híbridos"

Ya saben que pronto no se podrán enlazar noticias en foros.... así que dejamos titular y a buscar en google quien esté interesado.

Interesante noticia..... ¿Se imaginan tramos de carretera que te carguen el coche por inducción? Pues ese es el futuro. Tesla en cabeza, y por eso las expectativas en su cotización.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> AHORA ESTO SI PARECE UN HILO DE BOLSA LEÑE!!!!!
> 
> Solo nos falta hablar de BMW
> 
> ...



¿Carreteras y coches cargaos de bobinas de cobre?


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

Politie achtervolgt dronken rus in grote truck - 1 augustus 2014

Pantalla completa y agarraros al asiento...... no es una peli.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> AHORA ESTO SI PARECE UN HILO DE BOLSA LEÑE!!!!!
> 
> Solo nos falta hablar de BMW
> 
> ...



No se olvide del zulo premium de valdevebas


----------



## decloban (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Tesla en cabeza, y por eso las expectativas en su cotización.



El negocio principal al que quiere dedicarse Tesla es al de las baterías.

Si por ellos fuera pasarían de fabricar coches y que los fabricasen otros a cambio de utilizar sus baterías.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No se olvide del zulo premium de valdevebas



Allí están los ánimos muy caldeados.

cualquier día se toman la justicia por su mano y asesinan a alguno.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Politie achtervolgt dronken rus in grote truck - 1 augustus 2014
> 
> Pantalla completa y agarraros al asiento...... no es una peli.



No he entendido la parte de bajarse del coche y tirarle dos piedras:8:

Respecto a las pelis malas no se preocupe, ahora en yomvi les ha dado por poner ese tipo de pelis....

De momento vistas.....pacific rim......el ataque del tiburon de dos cabezas......y ahora estoy con la lista......una peli sobre una lista de telefonos que hay donde tios y tias de elevado nivel social quedan directamente en hoteles para fo....:bla:

Y lueho vere la de un ataque de tiburones a la ciudad de nyc.


A bertok y pirata les gustará THE PURGE......muy buena, no hay un minuto donde no haya accion.


Les dejo que hay muchas cosas que hacer el finde!!:cook:


----------



## decloban (9 Ago 2014)

Yo solo digo una cosa, tracker privado + nas + raspberry pi + xbmc 

Ahora mismo viendo por enésima vez Cars con la cría.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> *No he entendido la parte de bajarse del coche y tirarle dos piedras:8:*
> 
> Respecto a las pelis malas no se preocupe, ahora en yomvi les ha dado por poner ese tipo de pelis....
> 
> ...



Romper la luna delantera y dejarlo sin visión.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No he entendido la parte de bajarse del coche y tirarle dos piedras:8:
> 
> Respecto a las pelis malas no se preocupe, ahora en yomvi les ha dado por poner ese tipo de pelis....
> 
> ...



The purge está bien pero es un poco flanders.

Estoy esperando The purge: Anarchy.

¿link?


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> donde pone "descargar torrent" ::
> 
> calidad hdweb screener
> 
> edito; se ve y escucha decente peroooo con subtítulos en chinako :ouch:



Cuidado que nos cierran el hilo, por priviiiiiii :ouch:


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> edito; se ve y escucha decente peroooo con subtítulos en chinako :ouch:



¿la has bajado?.

De esa página con frecuencia me baja las pelis con el audio que no va al mismo ritmo que la imagen


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿la has bajado?.
> 
> De esa página con frecuencia me baja las pelis con el audio que no va al mismo ritmo que la imagen



Suele pasar, a veces entodavia no le ha bajado las bragas y ya está chillando, por lo que te desvela el desenlace. :::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿la has bajado?.
> 
> De esa página con frecuencia me baja las pelis con el audio que no va al mismo ritmo que la imagen



sí bajada y "testeada" sonido ok


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> The purge: La noche de las bestias estás bien pero es un poco flanders.
> 
> Estoy esperando The purge: Anarchy.
> 
> ¿link?



En the piratebay esta, la segunda es infinitamente mejor que la primera


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ago 2014)

ya solo falta montar un compañia de drones pequeños para hacer menudeo de droga y distribuirla a pequeña escala para que nos chapen el hilo


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2014)

Pirata + indy car + adelantamiento 

3 .... 2 .... 1 ....

:XX:


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya solo falta montar un compañia de drones pequeños para hacer menudeo de droga y distribuirla a pequeña escala para que nos chapen el hilo



No se preocupe, nos vamos a la Casa de Campo que allí se permiten ciertas cosas







P.D. Ahora en serio no pongáis enlaces en el hilo...privi.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pirata + indy car + adelantamiento
> 
> 3 .... 2 .... 1 ....
> 
> :XX:



Desde que le di el enlace no ha vuelto a aparecer.... :|







---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 20:06 ----------








Me voy a pegar un remojón....con el pato del guano.


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2014)

... y aquí no pasao ná :rolleye:


[YOUTUBE]pS47YzSIgVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## leocadio (9 Ago 2014)

Buenas tardes a tod@s!!

Tras entablar una mini-conversación con Fran por privado me he animado a escribir mi primer post en burbuja.info. Realmente no tenía pensado hacerlo porque, aunque llevo bastante tiempo leyendo este hilo mítico, siempre había tenido mucho respeto a publicar algo puesto que mi nivel actual es de gacela maximum y considero que muy poco "valor añadido" puedo aportar :´( :´(

Después de comprobar la amabilidad con que me ha tratado Fran por privado (muchas gracias compañero, realmente me has demostrado lo que ya intuía yo de tus posts: que eres muy buena gente) y de animarme a participar... aquí estoy con más miedo que vergüenza! :: ::

Intentaré participar de una forma más o menos activa y aportar lo que mejor creo que puedo hacer: buen rollo. Últimamente parece que eso se está perdiendo por aquí y ese motivo es lo que me hizo "contactar" con Fran.

Como diría José María García, quiero mandar "saludos cordiales" a Fran, Bertok, a Guybrush, a Claca, a MM, a Ponzi, a Pollastre, a Janus y a todos aquellos que aportan conocimientos de manera altruista. Perdón si me dejo a alguien!! :o :o

Espero poder echarme unas risas con todos vosotros, ahora sí desde la "luz". No se me enfaden otros foreros a los que no he mentado y a los que también admiro como Ane, Topongo, Robopoli, SinPerdón, HombreMosca, Monlovi, Paulistano, Neutron Mortgages, Namreir, Pipoapipo, Jopitxujo.. Alguno se me olvidará!! 

Que se de por saludado todo aquel que no sea un trolaco del quince!! :: ::


----------



## mpbk (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Edite esta entrada hombre, que le rompe su "hestrategia"
> 
> Para situarnos: A la hora de ese post 7 agosto por la mañanica Ibex 10.260
> 
> ...



ai mi stoppppppppppppppppp, y encima me dio 5 pips jajaja 25€.

abre largos el lunes y arreglaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo,,

no te gustó mi hilo de desgrabarse? debe ser ud de los pobres que piden becas y luego no devuelven nada y acaban siendo más ricos que el pringao que ha pagado 8000€ por la carrera y otros 4000 para el máster...
enhorabuena.


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2014)

Bienvenido Leocadio (carne fresca )


El tema de no poner enlaces es algo general o solo para vuestras historias de pelis de "mal gusto" y demás.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s!!
> 
> Tras entablar una mini-conversación con Fran por privado me he animado a escribir mi primer post en burbuja.info. Realmente no tenía pensado hacerlo porque, aunque llevo bastante tiempo leyendo este hilo mítico, siempre había tenido mucho respeto a publicar algo puesto que mi nivel actual es de gacela maximum y considero que muy poco "valor añadido" puedo aportar :´( :´(
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Bienvenido Leocadio (carne fresca )
> 
> 
> El tema de no poner enlaces es algo general o solo para vuestras historias de pelis de "mal gusto" y demás.



Es algo general...

lee esto

The Oil Crash

" el pasado 22 de Julio, de la Ley de la Propiedad Intelectual (LPI) en una caótica sesión en la Comisión de Cultura del Congreso de los Diputados de España, y en particular de la presencia en su articulado del denominado canon AEDE, también conocido por el poco apropiado nombre de tasa Google. La LPI en su conjunto está llena de aberraciones, pero el problema más grave para ésta, como para otras páginas web que intentan proporcionar información, es el riesgo que implica el canon AEDE, que les supone verse sometidas a onerosas e inasumibles cargas económicas."


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es algo general...
> 
> lee esto
> 
> ...



¿también enlazar imágenes?

¿se va calopez a freir pimientos?


----------



## decloban (9 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿también enlazar imágenes?
> 
> ¿se va calopez a freir pimientos?



Tranquilo siempre podremos enlazar a RT


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Ago 2014)

Algo había leido del tema de los enlaces pero ¿ya se ha aprobado?
Creía que el tema todavía estaba debatiéndose y hay bastante polémica.


----------



## decloban (9 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Algo había leido del tema de los enlaces pero ¿ya se ha aprobado?
> Creía que el tema todavía estaba debatiéndose y hay bastante polémica.



Si solo fuesen los enlaces a prensa de bien. Creo que se aprobó hace 2 viernes.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ai mi stoppppppppppppppppp, y encima me dio 5 pips jajaja 25€.
> 
> abre largos el lunes y arreglaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo,,
> 
> ...





No me sea niñato, aquí la mayoría no tienen edad para pedir becas desde hace al menos 15 años. Ya tenemos otras preocupaciones, relojes caros, coches de lujo, viajes.... cosas de carrozones, ya sabe.

Y alguno es verdad, recibiría becas y ahora se gasta la pasta en pelucos de 3000 y 4000 euros. :fiufiu:

Usted sin embargo viene de una familia bien... ya sabe por que lo digo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/510994-vender-anillo.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...05203-vale-algo-portatil-que-no-funciona.html



mpbk dijo:


> tengo un portatil que ya no funciona, al abrirlo sale la pantalla esa negra....opte por comprarme otro. ahora lo he visto en el armario y me estaba preguntando si alguna pieza tiene algun valor...porque la pantalla, la ram y demás funciona, debe estar roto el disco duro o el procesador.
> 
> aunque me den 50 eurillos ya me iria bien



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/530786-comprar-gafas-de-sol.html



mpbk dijo:


> quiero unas gafas del sol para hacer deporte, playa, pasear..
> 
> quiero que pare los rayos uva....que con la vista no se juega, sabéis algunas que esten bien por 30€?
> 
> las que miro no bajan de 100, todos con marcas de visilleras





Aparte de tonto, eres un pesetero de cuidado. O a lo mejor solo eres un frustrado que no le llega para gastarse 100 euros en unas zapatillas ¿verdad?

Botón de reporte arriba a la derecha... dale so fartusco.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No me sea niñato, aquí la mayoría no tienen edad para pedir becas desde hace al menos 15 años. Ya tenemos otras preocupaciones, relojes caros, coches de lujo, viajes.... cosas de carrozones, ya sabe.
> 
> Y alguno es verdad, recibiría becas y ahora se gasta la pasta en pelucos de 3000 y 4000 euros. :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Se perdió usted el hilo donde preguntaba si podía dejar de pagar una factura de una limpieza que había contratado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/558293-factura-y-no-pago-que.html


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Se perdió usted el hilo donde preguntaba si podía dejar de pagar una factura de una limpieza que había contratado...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/558293-factura-y-no-pago-que.html



Joder que tío más miserable, su preocupación no era la mierda que le pagaban a la chica, sino que la empresa tuviera beneficios (que raro no?).

Un tío con los huevos bien puestos, paga una factura, que para eso era un contrato y le da a la chica 50 euros. Queda como un señor y ayuda a alguien que no estará limpiando lo de otros por gusto.


----------



## Topongo (9 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya película online que me estoy tragando, creo que no le doy más de cinco minutos
> 
> "Los monstruos del Mar de Jun Fukuda"
> 
> ...



Que "demigrancia" ay diomio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (9 Ago 2014)

Kalopes, pon el sevidor en korea del norte de una puta vez.


----------



## Topongo (9 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Yo solo digo una cosa, tracker privado + nas + raspberry pi + xbmc
> 
> Ahora mismo viendo por enésima vez Cars con la cría.



Vd si que sabe... ya ofreci por aqui invis a trackerhd y puntorent y me reitero y la rapberry el mejor htpc calidad precio funciona con el mando de la tele, se alimrbta con el usb de la rele etc... pierdan 10 min investgando
Mas lonchafinismo dificil...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (9 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vd si que sabe... ya ofreci por aqui invis a trackerhd y puntorent



Reserve alguna invi por si alguna vez intercambiamos, yo estoy en otro tracker


----------



## Muttley (9 Ago 2014)

El estocástico de OHL está para darse la vuelta de manera inmediata.
Si baja a 24.5 otra vez me meto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2014)

Ou niño que cutre es el tio ese!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## leocadio (9 Ago 2014)

Muchas gracias todos los que habéis thankeado y saludado en mi primer post en burbuja!! Bertok me ha dedicado un gif y todo, que emoción!! :Baile: :Baile:

Qué menos que devolverle ese honor con unas foticos... :baba: :baba:












Desgraciadamente no puedo corresponderos dado que soy novato en estas lides y no tengo esa posibilidad. ¿Sabéis a partir de cuántos mensajes se puede thankear?

PD: algún día conseguiré cargar una imagen de avatar :S :S

PD2: ¿sería mucho pedir que POP suba hasta 4,50 para meterle más cortos?


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


> PD2: ¿sería mucho pedir que POP suba hasta 4,50 para meterle más cortos?



Pop está multiplicando los movimientos del índice, si nos agarramos un 3-4% de subida en el Ibex va a pillar esos 4.50 en el muy corto plazo. 

Luego todos esperamos verlo por los suelos


----------



## decloban (9 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


> PD2: ¿sería mucho pedir que POP suba hasta 4,50 para meterle más cortos?



No joda la marrana y haber abierto los cortos con mas apalancamiento 

Y a todo esto, no descarto que toque los 5€ para luego seguir tirando hacia abajo


----------



## ane agurain (9 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s!!
> 
> Tras entablar una mini-conversación con Fran por privado me he animado a escribir mi primer post en burbuja.info. Realmente no tenía pensado hacerlo porque, aunque llevo bastante tiempo leyendo este hilo mítico, siempre había tenido mucho respeto a publicar algo puesto que mi nivel actual es de gacela maximum y considero que muy poco "valor añadido" puedo aportar :´( :´(
> 
> ...



no le habéis dicho lo del último en llegar y las cervezas?

---------- Post added 09-ago-2014 at 14:51 ----------




Muttley dijo:


> El estocástico de OHL está para darse la vuelta de manera inmediata.
> Si baja a 24.5 otra vez me meto.



nos veremos ahí. igual en 25.30 antes
pero en 23,xx también


ohl está en rusia


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


> Muchas gracias todos los que habéis thankeado y saludado en mi primer post en burbuja!! Bertok me ha dedicado un gif y todo, que emoción!! :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> Qué menos que devolverle ese honor con unas foticos... :baba: :baba:
> 
> ...









Todo un detalle.

Esa jaca se merece un pisito donde mimarla y contarla historietas madmaxistas. Pero que corra el aire eeehhh


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2014)

Joder, me destrozaba el ombligo empujándola a esa jaca.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ago 2014)

Que poco me gustan esos dos últimos comentarios tan machistas.


----------



## FranR (10 Ago 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que poco me gustan esos dos últimos comentarios tan machistas.



La culpa del nuevo, que ha incitado los mas bajos instintos masculinos del foro. 
Mire, cuando nos reunimos en manada, hasta el moñas mas educado se convierte en un pepito piscinas, con el bañador turbo y ducados en mano.

Se lo tiene que tomar como un documental de la 2. Observe en su hábitat al machus hispanicus en época de apareamiento. El urogayo estepario muestra sus plumas y emite sus cacáreos seductores y nosotros lucimos nuestros coches y decimos piropos, finos u/o un poco más fuertes, dependiendo del numero de copas y el tiempo sin copular.

Al final volvemos con las orejas gachas al nido sin pillar a una kate perry (ainsss)

Ustec sabrá perdonarnos, tenemos cosas buenas también, no se cuales pero las tenemos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Ago 2014)

Buenos días, tras una semana de descanso, sin internete, vuelvo a casa.
Veo que el guano ha sido dueño y señor del territorio.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que poco me gustan esos dos últimos comentarios tan machistas.



Veeeeenga, editado ::


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Veeeeenga, editado ::



Eso eso! Que se vea quien lleva losnpantalones en el hilo ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2014)

Baneo para pecata por no reportar el laísmo !!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 10:45 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Eso eso! Que se vea quien lleva losnpantalones en el hilo ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Aqui nadie lleva pantalones (puestos) para, por si viene pandoro, ahorrar tiempo ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## vermer (10 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Eso eso! Que se ea quien lleva losnpantalones en el hilo ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk[/QUOTEun
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Topongo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Eso eso! Que se ea quien lleva losnpantalones en el hilo ::
> ...


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> vermer dijo:
> 
> 
> > Mi suegra es mi segunda madre ::::::
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ago 2014)

BUenos dias

FRaR demuestra sabiduria, no solo en la bolsa sino en la vida.

No se engañen los pantalones ya no son simbolo de poder. Ahora son los trajes de aislamiento .


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días, tras una semana de descanso, sin internete, vuelvo a casa.
> Veo que el guano ha sido dueño y señor del territorio.



Idem, nos han tirado esto la mar de bien. No se si volver a irme otra semanita a ver si vemos los 9 miles para cargar bluchis. :cook:

---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 11:08 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Veeeeenga, editado ::



te ha quedado arregladito pero algo gayer :rolleye:


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2014)

Buenas gente, mola este buen rollito . Aunque se echan de menos aquellas historias que el Sr.chinazo solía contar de su época de magnate de la BMW. 

Y del tema de cervezas y tal, ayer compré un par de botellas de Inedit (la birra que ha creado Ferran Adriá). ¿Alguien la ha probado?


----------



## docjones (10 Ago 2014)

Guano gordo y caída de server dos días. Al menos revive el server, o eso parece.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buenas gente, mola este buen rollito . Aunque se echan de menos aquellas historias que el Sr.chinazo solía contar de su época de magnate de la BMW.
> 
> Y del tema de cervezas y tal, ayer compré un par de botellas de Inedit (la birra que ha creado Ferran Adriá). ¿Alguien la ha probado?



El chinazo era de Audi. Me juego la máscara premium que tengo reservada para los domingos ::::::


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buenas gente, mola este buen rollito . Aunque se echan de menos aquellas historias que el Sr.chinazo solía contar de su época de magnate de la BMW.
> 
> Y del tema de cervezas y tal, ayer compré un par de botellas de Inedit (la birra que ha creado Ferran Adriá). ¿Alguien la ha probado?



A mi me gusto, pero no soy ejpertita en birras, suelo tomar la estrella dorada clásica, fíjese que nivel mas justito


----------



## leocadio (10 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pop está multiplicando los movimientos del índice, si nos agarramos un 3-4% de subida en el Ibex va a pillar esos 4.50 en el muy corto plazo.
> 
> Luego todos esperamos verlo por los suelos





decloban dijo:


> No joda la marrana y haber abierto los cortos con mas apalancamiento
> 
> Y a todo esto, no descarto que toque los 5€ para luego seguir tirando hacia abajo



*Diox les oiga!! Estaré esperando sigiloso cual ninja para atizarle un buen pescozón a ese apestoso bancucho!!*










FranR dijo:


> La culpa del nuevo, que ha incitado los mas bajos instintos masculinos del foro.



*Chivato!! Chivato!!*  







bertok dijo:


> Esa jaca se merece un pisito donde mimarla y (otrora lefarla) contarla historietas madmaxistas. Pero que corra el aire eeehhh





Janus dijo:


> Joder, me destrozaba el ombligo empujándola a esa jaca.



*Tienen que reconocer que han sido un poco "bruscos" en sus comentarios y, aunque no faltos de razón, seguro que esta otra imagen les despertaría instintos más cándidos por la fémina en cuestión...*


----------



## docjones (10 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Buenas gente, mola este buen rollito . Aunque se echan de menos aquellas historias que el Sr.chinazo solía contar de su época de magnate de la BMW.
> 
> Y del tema de cervezas y tal, ayer compré un par de botellas de Inedit (la birra que ha creado Ferran Adriá). ¿Alguien la ha probado?



A qué precio cotiza la Inedit? A precio nacional o importación premium porqueyolovalguista?


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2014)

docjones dijo:


> A qué precio cotiza la Inedit? A precio nacional o importación premium porqueyolovalguista?



A punto estuve de pillarla el otro dia, sobre el euro creo recordar en torno a la alhambra 1925 :baba:
voy aver si me tomo una ya puestos com algun pintxo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2014)

docjones dijo:


> A qué precio cotiza la Inedit? A precio nacional o importación premium porqueyolovalguista?




EL otro día en el supermercado, cerveza el legado de Yuste...muy bonita y todo lo que tu quieras, española....alrededor de 1 leuro.


En una cervecería que estuve hace poco, estaba en el apartado cervezas de importación y el precio se multiplicaba por 4::


Agua del grifo, como eso no hay nada


----------



## docjones (10 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A punto estuve de pillarla el otro dia, sobre el euro creo recordar en torno a la alhambra 1925 :baba:
> voy aver si me tomo una ya puestos com algun pintxo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Asumible para probarla, entonces.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 14:37 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> EL otro día en el supermercado, cerveza el legado de Yuste...muy bonita y todo lo que tu quieras, española....alrededor de 1 leuro.
> 
> 
> En una cervecería que estuve hace poco, estaba en el apartado cervezas de importación y el precio se multiplicaba por 4::
> ...



Coincido. Mamma mía que sobrevaloración.

Si tenéis oportunidad, probad de Hijos de Rivera (Estrella Galicia, vamos) la "1906 Red Vintage".


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2014)

vista....acojonantes efectos especiales








por lo demas, solo la hija del prota vale la pena


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ago 2014)

de derecha a izquierda lo mejor de lo mejor.

la de la derecha imposible encontrarla. solo se vende en el monasterio ciertos días y palets. y en el bar de delante


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Ago 2014)

Algunas he probado, pero estas juegan en otra liga, no es el cerveceo que aquí entendemos como tal, la quadrupel... vaya noche aquella...


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Ago 2014)

Tema cervezas, busquen en internete la tienda "estucerveza". Hay de todo.
De las que he probado me encanta GOUDEN CAROLUS CLASSIC.
Eso sí, son cervezas para comprar en tienda y tomar en casa.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s!!
> 
> Tras entablar una mini-conversación con Fran por privado me he animado a escribir mi primer post en burbuja.info. Realmente no tenía pensado hacerlo porque, aunque llevo bastante tiempo leyendo este hilo mítico, siempre había tenido mucho respeto a publicar algo puesto que mi nivel actual es de gacela maximum y considero que muy poco "valor añadido" puedo aportar :´( :´(
> 
> ...



se olvidó de mi (futura) suegra... ajetreo ::

en este hilo algun dia estallara la burbuja kate perry.... es babosear por encima de nuestras posibilidades  

hemos cambiado las boobs & ginebra por menores rubias & cervezas, como cambian los tiempos inocho:


----------



## decloban (10 Ago 2014)

Definitivamente este hilo se va a la mierda.







A 1,05€/L pero cada dos por tres en oferta a 0,80€/L, para el paladar burbujil mas que suficiente.

Todo lo demás es querer aparentar mas de lo que sois :XX:


----------



## Topongo (10 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Definitivamente este hilo se va a la mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de paquetes xxl de esas que tengo , para dias de calor, casi tantas como latunes... pero hombre también conviven con alhambritas y 1906 de estrella Galicia que de vez en cuando a nadie le amarga un dulce...
voy a ver noe a ver que tal, y me tomare unas cuantas perlembacher y alguna 1906 que mañana toca volver ya al curro 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (10 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> La de paquetes xxl de esas que tengo , para dias de calor, casi tantas como latunes...



Y encima viene con chapa a rosca, ni abrelatas ni ostias. El BioFresh de la nevera en vez de tener verduras y carne/pescado esta lleno de esta delicia alemana.

Al principio dices, coño es que los botellines son de medio litro pero luego con el tiempo el cuerpo va adaptándose :XX:


----------



## FranR (10 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Definitivamente este hilo se va a la mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres el Lidel.

Gran descubrimiento, cuando aprieta la sed. 

Me aficioné a las cervezas de gran tamaño en la tierra de los seres de luz y esta es el mejor sustitutivo.

Prueben prueben


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ago 2014)

perlenbacher con gaseosa
gracias


----------



## decloban (10 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> perlenbacher con gaseosa
> gracias



Por fin se ha quitado la mascara el del paladar fino. Lo siguiente sera confirmar que lleva desde el 2008 con hipoteca :XX:


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2014)

uummmmm ienso:

así como hay tónicas premium para sus respectivas gins ... ¿hay gaseosas premium? :

y si no hay, ya sabéis ... quien quiera henprender ahí tiene una idea

gaseosas con sutiles notas a "*+/&¬#(", al módico precio de 1.5€ el botellín de 200 mL :


----------



## mpbk (10 Ago 2014)

no pensáis hablar de lo que subirá mañana la bolsa?


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

Agua, muchachos, lo más sano es el agua que cae del cielo.

Cuando no quede nada, el cielo nos escupirá agua de lluvia para saciar nuestros gaznates.

He visto el maléfico término premium en una botella que habéis posteado y he tenido que ir a rezar un par de credos por vuestras almas.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> uummmmm ienso:
> 
> así como hay tónicas premium para sus respectivas gins ... ¿hay gaseosas premium? :
> 
> ...



Paliza premiun Te vas a ganar y por cada 7 palizas una gratis.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 20:45 ----------

lo mismo el tolai de bertok


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Paliza premiun Te vas a ganar y por cada 7 palizas una gratis.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 20:45 ----------
> 
> lo mismo el tolai de bertok



pepitoria, ya has vuelto? :XX:


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Paliza premiun Te vas a ganar y por cada 7 palizas una gratis.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 20:45 ----------
> 
> lo mismo el tolai de bertok



Cámbiate de ropa, estamos a punto de llegar al lunes


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Paliza premiun Te vas a ganar y por cada 7 palizas una gratis.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 20:45 ----------
> 
> lo mismo el tolai de bertok



me obliga a revelar el despiadado plan de marketing ... la cosa es vender *Y CONSUMIR* tal gaseosa solo y solo dentro de las tiendas Apple

la i-gaseosa SOLO se dispensaría con el i-sifón en el i-vaso

**************************************************

qué!? cómo se le ha quedao el cuerpo??? a que ahora ya no se ríe!! :no: 

se lo iba a enviar por privado solo a ustek ... ahora o se da prisa o seloquitan de las manos


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2014)

pero que mariconada estas contando chaval :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero que mariconada estas contando chaval :ouch:



lo que usted me dijo ... ¿no se acuerda? :ouch:

lo de que usted trollea entre semana y yo los findes ienso:

:X


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2014)

el cualo ? : 

mira chaval , voy pa tu zulo , te voy a trolear que te voy a matar :no:


----------



## leocadio (10 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no pensáis hablar de lo que subirá mañana la bolsa?


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cualo ? :
> 
> mira chaval , voy pa tu zulo , te voy a trolear que te voy a matar :no:



ya nos dijo el veterinario que le iba a cambiar el humor después del tijeretazo en sus testes :8: ... pero esto es pasarse ienso:

ahora le traigo la medicación antisofocos :rolleye:


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Ago 2014)

Esperemos a que se pronuncie el gato para lo que pueda hacer mañana nuestro Ibex querido.:rolleye:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Ago 2014)

No se enerve maestro, relajese, no haga caso, que usted vale mucho. No se distraiga con chuminadas y siga pasando niveles... la de platita que voy ganando con usted. Cortos en eurodólar verdad ?





muertoviviente dijo:


> el cualo ? :
> 
> mira chaval , voy pa tu zulo , te voy a trolear que te voy a matar :no:


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Definitivamente este hilo se va a la mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiada amarga para mi gusto. 

Para el que preguntaba el precio de Inedit, la pille también en el Lidl a 3,75 la botella de 750 ml.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2014)

Yo pensaba que en el Lidl solo había low cost....de camino al curro paso por uno y tienen puesto anuncio de merluza a 3,90 el kilo....

Si me han dicho que a veces tienen ropa técnica buena para esquiar....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2014)

Fijate de que zona pesquera viene esa merluza :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2014)

Da gusto hilo cuando están los que tienen que estar.

Esto va de bolsa así a yo me mojo (te pegan palos pero cuando los bancos y Mapfre se ponen hacia abajo los que chillaban ahora se lamentan). Al lío.

Veo probable el 50 y el 55 en el SP por lo que ahí hay un tarde. De spues viene la pregunta del millón. Yo apuesto, aunque el índice es alcista de fondo, por una doble onda de corrección que desde ese punto son otros 100 pipos abajo. Si esto sucede, el DAX ni se habrá acercado a un punto de vuelta alto por lo que vayan preparándose para una baja muy fuerte en Europa. Solo en ese escenario.

Lo normal, ojos antes que cerebro, es una continuación alcista pero de darse la vuelta jugando al r/r en ese punto es un dineral el que se puede ganar.

Es mosqueante la dureza de las bajadas en Europa. Es una salida importante de dinero. Basta ver montones de valores en el IBEX que están pintando figuras muy bajistas.

Las cartas, como en la vida, están repartidas. A nosotros, como en la vida, nos toca y diferencia como jugarlas.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fijate de que zona pesquera viene esa merluza :fiufiu:



rico en cesio y omega tres


----------



## leocadio (10 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Da gusto hilo cuando están los que tienen que estar.
> 
> Esto va de bolsa así a yo me mojo (te pegan palos pero cuando los bancos y Mapfre se ponen hacia abajo los que chillaban ahora se lamentan).




*Fíjese cómo será la cosa que hasta yo me he animado a salir de la oscuridad sin miedo a que me pasen un "filtro anti-troll" de esos!! *














Janus dijo:


> Veo probable el 50 y el 55 en el SP por lo que ahí hay un tarde. De spues viene la pregunta del millón. Yo apuesto, aunque el índice es alcista de fondo, por una doble onda de corrección que desde ese punto son otros 100 pipos abajo. Si esto sucede, el DAX ni se habrá acercado a un punto de vuelta alto por lo que vayan preparándose para una baja muy fuerte en Europa. Solo en ese escenario.
> 
> Lo normal, ojos antes que cerebro, es una continuación alcista pero de darse la vuelta jugando al r/r en ese punto es un dineral el que se puede ganar.




*Gracias por su opinión Janus, creo que varios tenemos en la mente esa idea... Como usted dice, habrá que estar atento con los ojos para intentar coger un momento de giro medio-weno* :: ::


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fijate de que zona pesquera viene esa merluza :fiufiu:



Lo jodido es que uno del catacrock, pescadero de mercamadrid....dice que es cojonudaienso:

Pero vete tu a fiar de un amigo de Bertok)))


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo jodido es que uno del catacrock, pescadero de mercamadrid....dice que es cojonudaienso:
> 
> Pero vete tu a fiar de un amigo de Bertok)))



de esas merluzas puedes extraer suficiente plomo para fabricar varias de estas...







eso cierra el circulo con lo de las amistadas de Bertok :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo jodido es que uno del catacrock, pescadero de mercamadrid....dice que es cojonudaienso:
> 
> Pero vete tu a fiar de un amigo de Bertok)))



Rico en minerales extra pesados.

Ideal para raspa-palomos que viven al límite.

¿dónde está el problema? ::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ago 2014)

merluza a 4 pavos?

será panga real


----------



## Athanaka (10 Ago 2014)

Paso a saludar, y de paso certifico que burbuja es un nido de aspergers.

Salvo todos vosotros amigos. 

Un fuerte abrazo desde la gelida antartida.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 23:03 ----------

Las sardinas son mas baratas que el panga, y estan infinitamente mas ricas.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> Paso a saludar, y de paso certifico que burbuja es un nido de aspergers.
> 
> Salvo todos vosotros amigos.
> 
> ...


----------



## optimistic1985 (10 Ago 2014)

Una pregunta breve...

compro, o vendo renta variable española?

Ale, buenas noches


----------



## Robopoli (10 Ago 2014)

From Bloomberg, Kinder Morgan Purchase of KMP, KMR, EPB Valued at $70 Billion

Read more at www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Athanaka (10 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Una pregunta breve...
> 
> compro, o vendo renta variable española?
> 
> Ale, buenas noches



Es facil, si va a subir compra y si va a bajar vende.


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Una pregunta breve...
> 
> compro, o vendo renta variable española?
> 
> Ale, buenas noches



depende de lo que nos ofrezca mañana Mr. Market


----------



## optimistic1985 (10 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> Es facil, si va a subir compra y si va a bajar vende.



Y va a subir o no va a subir? Es que no lo tengo muy claro, y llevo muchas cervezas ya esta tarde/noche.


----------



## Athanaka (10 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Y va a subir o no va a subir? Es que no lo tengo muy claro, y llevo muchas cervezas ya esta tarde/noche.



Si lo supiese no estaria en este foro, si no en una isla paradisiaca.


----------



## optimistic1985 (10 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> Si lo supiese no estaria en este foro, si no en una isla paradisiaca.



Y quien me dice que no está usted en una de ellas?


----------



## Athanaka (10 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Y quien me dice que no está usted en una de ellas?



La antartida no es una isla 

O si!!!!!

---------- Post added 10-ago-2014 at 23:21 ----------

Vendi unas abengoas y compre mapfre, mejor hubiese hecho no comprando nada.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Una pregunta breve...
> 
> compro, o vendo renta variable española?
> 
> Ale, buenas noches




Cree que el mínimo del Ibex de aquí a unos años son los 10.000??

Si es así, compre.

Si no, pues espere a que baje esto un poco y vamos viendo.

Yo en los 8.000 meto algo, con miedo...y en los 7.000 másienso:


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Cree que el mínimo del Ibex de aquí a unos años son los 10.000??
> 
> Si es así, compre.
> 
> ...



le veo un poco apocalíptico 8:8:8:


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> le veo un poco apocalíptico 8:8:8:



No hombre, de aquí a un año o dos....vemos los 8.000...quiero pensar, vaya....me jodería un rally arcihtilla y servidor en liquidez:ouch:


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2014)

Su reconversión me conmueve.

Si un pechopalomo debiera salvarse, prefiero que sea usted ::::::


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Y va a subir o no va a subir? Es que no lo tengo muy claro, y llevo muchas cervezas ya esta tarde/noche.



coja seis botellines de cerveza simulando que divide en seis partes lo que tiene pensado destinar a inversión. En los 10000 del ibex se trinca un botellín, en los 9500 se trinca dos botellines y el los 9000 los tres restantes. Si rebota en los 10000, al menos estará invertido :rolleye:. Por debajo de 9000, pidale al del 'super' que le fie otra caja de cervezas


----------



## docjones (10 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de derecha a izquierda lo mejor de lo mejor.
> 
> la de la derecha imposible encontrarla. solo se vende en el monasterio ciertos días y palets. y en el bar de delante



Me las anoto. Que sólo probé la Chimay.


----------



## Athanaka (10 Ago 2014)

Esta tarde escuchaba esto al abrir la ventana de la habitacion de atras

Eddy Grant - Gimme Hope Jo'Anna (1988) (HD) - YouTube

Creo que es una de las primaras canciones que recuerdo haber escuchado, de aquella era poco mas que un parbulo.


----------



## docjones (10 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Y va a subir o no va a subir? Es que no lo tengo muy claro, y llevo muchas cervezas ya esta tarde/noche.



Ayyyyy quien me diera una bola de cristal. De momento me quedo en Bruja Avería.


----------



## mpbk (11 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No hombre, de aquí a un año o dos....vemos los 8.000...quiero pensar, vaya....me jodería un rally arcihtilla y servidor en liquidez:ouch:



joer si bajamos de 9000 es para volver a 5000.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 00:11 ----------

mañana verde............


----------



## optimistic1985 (11 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joer si bajamos de 9000 es para volver a 5000.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 00:11 ----------
> 
> mañana verde............



Hay quien vaticina ya los temidos 2000


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> Paso a saludar, y de paso certifico que burbuja es un nido de aspergers.
> 
> Salvo todos vosotros amigos.
> 
> ...



Sardinas mas baratas que el panga donde?


----------



## mpbk (11 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hay quien vaticina ya los temidos 2000



pues ese no tiene ni puta idea.

si baja a 9000-9500 es compra a mp


----------



## Nationwww (11 Ago 2014)

Yo apuesto por los 8.500 antes de los test de stress bancarios...


----------



## amago45 (11 Ago 2014)

Creo que hoy Ralph se va a marcar un ElCano y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sardinas mas baratas que el panga donde?



Ahora en verano están algo más caras por los espetos en los chiringos de los huevos. El panga ni idea a cuanto está, de eso en casa no se come (y menos viendo el desastre ecológico que ha provocado su cria), pero sardinas encuentras a veces a menos de 3~4 € el kilo

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tesorero (11 Ago 2014)

Se está colando un poco Ralph en preapertura, no? 10200 como quien no quiere la cosa. ¿Esto que es el compra que se acaban o qué?


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Se está colando un poco Ralph en preapertura, no? 10200 como quien no quiere la cosa. ¿Esto que es el compra que se acaban o qué?



Todo controlado ienso:

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 09:09 ----------

Esto da vértigo..... el CP es grande pero no deja de acojonar


----------



## Xiux (11 Ago 2014)

Buen Dia

Pandoro Reboton hoy, tutti verde


----------



## mpbk (11 Ago 2014)

aqui tenéis el rebote.........

jojojo si es que.....


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

Para rebote el mio que he venido a currar y no me tocaba hasta el lunes siguiente. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (11 Ago 2014)

venga 100 puntos arriba ibex, 

al final de la sesión me citaré y una vez más 0 thanks recibiré,.....5minis=500eur,


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Ago 2014)

morning!

@Topongo es cierto? :


hablando de beers, alguien ha probado ésta? 

La mejor cerveza del mundo es española


----------



## James Bond (11 Ago 2014)

Aprovechando este rebote me deshago de mi cartera del Ibex, cubro comisiones y me llevo unos pocos leuros. 

Me jode porque podía haber sacado bastante mas pasta pero reconozco que me equivoque en mi pronostico. No esperaba que se tocaran ciertos niveles y esto se ha puesto bajista.

Mas vale tarde que nunca, prefiero irme casi con las manos vacías que estar pillado, cuando esto se ponga interesante se entra otra vez y aquí no pasa nada. 

Como siempre dar las gracias a los "gurus" de este post por abrirme los ojos y a todos los foreros que dan su opinión, sinceramente creo que este post es de lo mejorcito en español sobre el Ibex. 

P.D: Solo me queda en cartera AMD con muy buenos rendimientos (compradas a 3,14$), pero tal como esta el panorama no se si para este año tocara los 5$, en todo caso a 4,5-4,70$ es para hacerse un pensamiento.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> morning!
> 
> @Topongo es cierto? :
> 
> ...



Rigurosamente cierto, el tema es que por un tema que había que acabar y poner en marcha si o si metí un huevo de horas y entonces me prolongaron una semana las vacatas lo que pasa que yo tenía la cabeza más pa'alla que pa'aca y se me pasó porque los planes iniciales mios no eran asi...
Un poco de descojone en el curro y vuelta para casa...

Suban esas map ... mi obejetivo 2,71>2,8 largos y ver que pasa si tira stop y que corra


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Rigurosamente cierto, el tema es que por un tema que había que acabar y poner en marcha si o si metí un huevo de horas y entonces me prolongaron una semana las vacatas lo que pasa que yo tenía la cabeza más pa'alla que pa'aca y se me pasó porque los planes iniciales mios no eran asi...
> Un poco de descojone en el curro y vuelta para casa...
> 
> Suban esas map ... mi obejetivo 2,71>2,8 largos y ver que pasa si tira stop y que corra



Ha debido ser un puntazo.. pues unas risas para empezar el lunes que se han llevado sus compis


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ago 2014)

Verdes días,

si algo he tenido a lo largo de mi carrera laboral es que nunca, repito nunca, he intentado no escaquearme del trabajo. Mr. Topongo es usted un ser que se creía extinto en España. Un trabajador.

Que les parece lo que relata el articulo, icomercio de productos alimentarios perecederos a la vuelta de la esquina...
Tu pedido en cuatro horas: este es el plan de Google para ganarle la batalla a Amazon - Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## Athanaka (11 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Rigurosamente cierto, el tema es que por un tema que había que acabar y poner en marcha si o si metí un huevo de horas y entonces me prolongaron una semana las vacatas lo que pasa que yo tenía la cabeza más pa'alla que pa'aca y se me pasó porque los planes iniciales mios no eran asi...
> Un poco de descojone en el curro y vuelta para casa...
> 
> Suban esas map ... mi obejetivo 2,71>2,8 largos y ver que pasa si tira stop y que corra



Piensa que hoy estas muchisimo mejor que ayer.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ago 2014)

empieza en breve


----------



## egarenc (11 Ago 2014)

previsible, cuando lees en un huevo de webs opiniones de que esto se sigue yendo para abajo, suelen pasar estas cosas . A ver si es un simple rebote o no.


----------



## mpbk (11 Ago 2014)

he cargado bien..............

muchos largos.

20000€.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ago 2014)

Jajajajajja...me Fapeo violentamente por debajo de los 10.000....vamos pa'rriba...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> previsible, cuando lees en un huevo de webs opiniones de que esto se sigue yendo para abajo, suelen pasar estas cosas . A ver si es un simple rebote o no.



en este hilo se avisaba de rebote hasta mañana.pasado y 9300 aprox

creo. vamos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ago 2014)

Imtech en 0.2x...


----------



## mofeta (11 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en este hilo se avisaba de rebote hasta mañana.pasado y 9300 aprox
> 
> creo. vamos



Casi todo el mundo lo apuntaba. No se sabe cuánto durará y hasta dónde llegará. Lo de los americanos del viernes creo que fue importante, si no desfallecen esta semana


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> A ver si rebota un poco más, que le tengo unas ganas al ETF doble inverso de Lyxor...
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 12:00 ----------



Cuidadin que tiene muchos con ganas de subirse y cuando eso pasa... y en agosto... aquí puede haber hemoal para todos, arcistillas y oseznos


----------



## Robopoli (11 Ago 2014)

Magic Software Enterprises : Reports Second Quarter 2014 Results with Revenues Increasing 17% Year over Year to $40.6 Million, and Non-GAAP Operating Income Increasing 28% Year over Year to $6.0 Million | 4-Traders



> Financial Highlights for the Second Quarter Ended June 30, 2014
> 
> -- Revenues for the second quarter increased 17% year over year to $40.6
> million from $34.8 million in the same period last year.
> ...



Vamos a ver si es suficiente para cambiar la tendencia que lleva estos meses :cook:


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Ago 2014)

Después de hojear los posts del fin de semana, comprobar que la burbija de los yintonis ha explotado y volvemos al análisis fundamental, tnego en cuenta sus recomendaciones y suelto la mía: Una cerveza artesana sin CO2 añadido (cierva, del valle de Asón)

Cerveza Cierva

que me dijeron en la fábrica que el cortingels la vendía en la sección de delicatessen (en fábrica a 2, 20 el tercio) de las tres variedades me gusta la blanca, saisson.


Y, encuanto a bolsa e inversiones, coincidiendo también y esperando una bajada en bolsa y pensando en asegurar el capital ¿Que opinan vuesas mercedes?
Depósito a plazo fijo en ING a seis meses al 0,90 % o a 13 meses al 1,10 % en la cuenta naranja está al 0,70 y si se cancelan los depósitos antes del vencimiento se remunerarían al 0,35


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Después de hojear los posts del fin de semana, comprobar que la burbija de los yintonis ha explotado y volvemos al análisis fundamental, tnego en cuenta sus recomendaciones y suelto la mía: Una cerveza artesana sin CO2 añadido (cierva, del valle de Asón)
> 
> Cerveza Cierva
> 
> ...



Buahh la tomé el otro dia, la estaban dando a conocer, se hace en ampuero, no la he encontrado en supers locales de cantabria y la he buscado, a lo mejor me animo a pasar por la fábrica a ver a cuanto te dejan la docena...
Muy rica y algo especiada.
Coño no había leido que ya habías puesto el precio.. sorry... pues barata barata no es en fábrica, yo donde la he tomado a 3 el tercio creo recordar.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Después de hojear los posts del fin de semana, comprobar que la burbija de los yintonis ha explotado y volvemos al análisis fundamental, tnego en cuenta sus recomendaciones y suelto la mía: Una cerveza artesana sin CO2 añadido (cierva, del valle de Asón)
> 
> Cerveza Cierva
> 
> ...



Mi optimismo antropofágico me dice que hay buenos valores en buen momento de compra y que la corrección de estas semanas ha venido bien.
En territorio comanche Facebook (FB), Avis Budget (CAR) o Gentherm (THRM) pintan bien. En Ejjpain si te va el dividendo Abertis, BME, Enagás, Mapfre para mi están en precio. En latam si te mola la marcha BFR y GGAL pueden resultar muy bien en el medio plazo. En china JRJC o CXDC si aguanta al nivel que está ahora no es que esté barata si no lo siguiente.
Y así hasta el infinito... pero claro yo soy un siemprearrcishhhta de libro


----------



## Athanaka (11 Ago 2014)

Yo os recomiendo una Maredsaus, y sobre cervezas, como sobre vinos, no es lo mismo tomarse un valdepeñas de Lidl que un Tilenus o un Cepas Viejas del Bierzo.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Buahh la tomé el otro dia, la estaban dando a conocer, se hace en ampuero, no la he encontrado en supers locales de cantabria y la he buscado, a lo mejor me animo a pasar por la fábrica a ver a cuanto te dejan la docena...
> Muy rica y algo especiada.



Yo la probé en Laredo, en un bar junto a la playa, me gustó ésta blanca por que no es el sabor habitual de la cerveza, tpor el cilantro. También hacen una tostada (me gusta menos) y otra rubia (me sorprendió sobre todo el aroma)
Me traje una caja de la "fábrica", está justo detrás de la plaza de Ampuero en un local sin rótulo y el dueño, a poco que le preguntes te invita a probarlas. El tío se ve que sabe y le gusta la cerveza y su mundo.


----------



## Athanaka (11 Ago 2014)

En Lierganes hacen esta

Dougall's Real Ales. Cerveza de Liérganes

Yo la he probado tres veces, los distintos tipos, no me parecio nada espectacular.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (11 Ago 2014)

¿Pero aquí somos todos cántabros o qué? xD


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mi optimismo antropofágico me dice que hay buenos valores en buen momento de compra y que la corrección de estas semanas ha venido bien.
> En territorio comanche Facebook (FB), Avis Budget (CAR) o Gentherm (THRM) pintan bien. En Ejjpain si te va el dividendo Abertis, BME, Enagás, Mapfre para mi están en precio. En latam si te mola la marcha BFR y GGAL pueden resultar muy bien en el medio plazo. En china JRJC o CXDC si aguanta al nivel que está ahora no es que esté barata si no lo siguiente.
> Y así hasta el infinito... pero claro yo soy un siemprearrcishhhta de libro



Gracias, (las mejores operaciones de este año, metesacas con ganacias, fueron las pilas de esta primavera) pero creo que no está para bolsa a corto plazo, la cartera a lp (BME, ENG, TESLA) ya la tengo, saldré de los chicharros (GAM, ANA) cuando dejen de subir 
He deshecho parte de la presunta cartera lp (PSG, CAG GRF) estos últimos días, incluso con pérdidas, y no quiero más sobresaltos, de momento.
Entre bolsa ejpañola y europeda, entraría en algún valor fuerte del eurostoxx (SAP, Siemens, incluso Arcelor) pero no ahora, pensando en que haya inyecciones de capital (like USA y BOJ) y una incipiente recuperación (en Europa, porque aquí queda sufrimiento, irá detrás)
La duda es de cuanto tardará la próxima fase de caidas, yo creo que, al menos hasta principios de 2015 vamos a tener muchos sustos.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 13:24 ----------




Athanaka dijo:


> Yo os recomiendo una Maredsaus, y sobre cervezas, como sobre vinos, no es lo mismo tomarse un valdepeñas de Lidl que un Tilenus o un Cepas Viejas del Bierzo.



Y si te lo tomas allí con una buena cecina, ni te cuento.

La mardsaus esa no la conozco.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 13:25 ----------




Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> ¿Pero aquí somos todos cántabros o qué? xD



Cantabria es España, lo demás tierra conquistada ¿no?
A ver que dicen los astures.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> ¿Pero aquí somos todos cántabros o qué? xD



Bueno ... por aquí hay mucho limítrofe que nos acercamos por ahí en veranito y findes... ya sabe....


----------



## javiorz (11 Ago 2014)

Opiniones de Gamesa a estas alturas?


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Para rebote el mio que he venido a currar y no me tocaba hasta el lunes siguiente. ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Topongo, es ustec muy jrande, como ha dicho chinito, UN TRABAJADOR con mayúsculas.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 13:43 ----------

Otia, ya empieza a haber alguno colorao: San, BBVA.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Ago 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Opiniones de Gamesa a estas alturas?



Por ahí atrás había un "ejperto" que en su blog hablaba de gamesas a 20 :8:

Cuando cayó a casi ocho casi las vendo presa del pánico.

Personalmente creo que si supera máximos se puede ir más arriba ..... claro que también pienso que el churribes se va pabajo, con lo que ésta con el subidón que lleva tiene muchas plusvis latentes .....

Yo la tengo con el dedo en el sell, esperando vender en lo más alto )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2014)

*CIVIL* _dis_*OBIDIENCE*

[YOUTUBE]9KxOVy52EiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## javiorz (11 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Por ahí atrás había un "ejperto" que en su blog hablaba de gamesas a 20 :8:
> 
> Cuando cayó a casi ocho casi las vendo presa del pánico.
> 
> ...



Desde mi ignorancia pura y dura veo una sopera clarisima entre 2012 y 2013, cambio de tendencia, para arriba a toda vela, aun por encima de MM30, MM150, por encima de ichimoku, y si se superasen los 9.4 aprox, la resistencia más cercana serían los 15 allá por 2010 ienso:

Claro que si trolibex cae, esta caerá casi seguro, pero en caso de que el ibex siguiese arcista una temporada más...?

Corregidme si me equivoco, solo pretendo contrastar analisis :cook:


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola Fran:
> 
> No hay opciones bajistas?
> 
> ...



Mis previsiones siguen igual, eche un vistazo al blog, Desde hace dos domingos, este rebote estaba previsto. Incluso el punto de giro. Ahora queda que se cumpla la segunda parte.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

Cada vez me inclino más a que vemos el hapocalisis larguista.

Quedan apenas 700 puntos para meternos en un primario bajista en el putibex.

Queda la confirmación pero lo están poniendo mu negro.

A nivel de valores sueltos, algunos de putibex ya están sentenciados.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

No estara map entre sus previsiones apocalipticas no?
De todas formas stop por debajo de los 60 
De map me mosquea la poca fuerza que lleva pero me sigue pareciendo buena rent/riesgo aunque anda bahistilla...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mofeta (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cada vez me inclino más a que vemos el hapocalisis larguista.
> 
> Quedan apenas 700 puntos para meternos en un primario bajista en el putibex.
> 
> ...



El séptimo de caballería puede cambiar el sesgo.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No estara map entre sus previsiones apocalipticas no?
> De todas formas stop por debajo de los 60
> De map me mosquea la poca fuerza que lleva pero me sigue pareciendo buena rent/riesgo aunque anda bahistilla...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



No es la primera vez que lo posteo, se lo ha debido perder.

En mi criterio, MAP es la peor acción del putibex. También en mi criterio, su balance es penoso.

De tirar la pasta, antes lo meto en un banco.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No es la primera vez que lo posteo, se lo ha debido perder.
> 
> En mi criterio, MAP es la peor acción del putibex. También en mi criterio, su balance es penoso.
> 
> De tirar la pasta, antes lo meto en un banco.



:: pues me lo habría perdido....
:: :: de todas formas en para cp como he puesto a la mañana. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Depósito a plazo fijo en ING a seis meses al 0,90 % o a 13 meses al 1,10 % en la cuenta naranja está al 0,70 y si se cancelan los depósitos antes del vencimiento se remunerarían al 0,35



Lo de ING no es nada especial Kutxabank ya te da ese mismo 1,10%-1,20%

Por cierto, que se acerca la hora D, del día H... a ver si conseguimos desembarcar... y no digo más que al final siempre pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo de ING no es nada especial Kutxabank ya te da ese mismo 1,10%-1,20%



EN la web de tucapital hay un resumen de lo que se ofrece actualmente, pero mejor que ing ya casi cualquiera, se han mediocrizado mucho los natanjitos.
Personalmente la calderilla en EVO al 1,5 y lo gordo deposito pillado hace tiempo al 3 por 3 años.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ago 2014)

sobre cervezas artesanas, ahora hay cientos. 

lo mejor es comprar en páginas inglesas y hacer en casa e ir probando. la clave es la levadura.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sobre cervezas artesanas, ahora hay cientos.
> 
> lo mejor es comprar en páginas inglesas y hacer en casa e ir probando. la clave es la levadura.



En un piso se pude hacer :: o necesitas minimo adobado?


----------



## egarenc (11 Ago 2014)

de Bolsamania sobre BME

*RBC augura más presión y descencos para BME en bolsa
La firma aconseja infraponderar el valor*

El aumento de la competencia y la nueva regulación, principales lastres
Sara Carbonell | Bolsamania | 11 ago, 2014 07:01 | Comenta | | | 

Los analistas de RBC reiteran su consejo de infraponderar BME pues creen que las pérdidas con las que el mercado ha recibido sus resultados semestrales (peores de lo esperado por el consenso) van a ir a más.
La firma considera que “el aumento de la competencia” pondrá presión sobre el precio de sus acciones y traerá consigo más descensos para el valor.Además, añade, “BME no se va a ver beneficiada” por las normativas y regulaciones que están por venir (la tasa a las transacciones financiera es “especialmente preocupante”, para estos expertos).

Por otra parte, RBC afirma que “BME está menos diversificada que sus comparables del sector y es más dependiente de los ingresos derivados de las transacciones”, que son muy difíciles de predecir. Finalmente, considera que la recuperación de los volúmenes que ha experimentado en España “probablemente no duré más allá de 2014”.


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2014)

Jornada tranquilita, ni siquiera los USA nos han hecho movernos mucho.

Error en el A1 de 5 puntos (esto ya no es lo que era ) y alcanzada la zona de rebote propuesta el viernes.

Deberíamos cerrar más arriba, sobre todo para dejar en verde algunos valores del IBEX que darían más peso a la hoja de ruta a corto que venimos planteando.

Ahora mismo de acuerdo con el pollo, lo único que puedo dejar en la CdC son thanks......


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo de ING no es nada especial Kutxabank ya te da ese mismo 1,10%-1,20%
> 
> Por cierto, que se acerca la hora D, del día H... a ver si conseguimos desembarcar... y no digo más que al final siempre pasa lo que pasa...



Gracias, lo que no quiero es andar cambiando de banco, pero estoy viendo que la diferencia (del 7% al 1,1%) son cuatro euros por cada mil euros al año(un par de tercios de cerveza)

Preparen el casco para el desembarco, si eso, que nunca viene mal (En la 1º GM también había cantazos  )

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 15:50 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> EN la web de tucapital hay un resumen de lo que se ofrece actualmente, pero mejor que ing ya casi cualquiera, se han mediocrizado mucho los natanjitos.
> Personalmente la calderilla en EVO al 1,5 y lo gordo deposito pillado hace tiempo al 3 por 3 años.



Gracias. Ya queda menos para el vencimiento del 3 x 3 ¿Y luego? Pues a pillar el subidón de la bolsa ¿eh?


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2014)

Ojo al euro/dolor... ay oma.


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Ago 2014)

Beeeeeeertok..... Las carboneras.

Se están animando un poco y tal.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo al euro/dolor... ay oma.



Lo lógico (aunque en esto de los mercaos, la lógica no existe) es que con el táperin y el probable "droghinomic", siga bajando, eso favorecería la economía y la bolsa europea, es lo que espero (y mientras el precio del petroleo haga lo propio, no nos hunda)

Mientras tanto Testa-lextrixc, rompe máximos.
A ver si gamesa hace lo mismo, ¡vamos guanesas!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Beeeeeeertok..... Las carboneras.
> 
> Se están animando un poco y tal.



Mis anarrosas tocan hoy los 4$ :Aplauso:


----------



## garpie (11 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y, encuanto a bolsa e inversiones, coincidiendo también y esperando una bajada en bolsa y pensando en asegurar el capital ¿Que opinan vuesas mercedes?
> Depósito a plazo fijo en ING a seis meses al 0,90 % o a 13 meses al 1,10 % en la cuenta naranja está al 0,70 y si se cancelan los depósitos antes del vencimiento se remunerarían al 0,35



Para aparcar los euros ociosos nada como la cuenta remunerada de Selfbank al 1,2%.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Beeeeeeertok..... Las carboneras.
> 
> Se están animando un poco y tal.



Los niveles son los que ya puse. Por fibos funciona bastante bien y el MACD lo tiene cortado al alza y en positivo.

Peeeero, el volumen sigue siendo una mierda y los 4,13$ los tiene ya ahí.


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mis anarrosas tocan hoy los 4$ :Aplauso:



De momento ha llegado hasta 3,97 y el volumen tampoco es que sea tan malo creo yo.
Aunque yo paso de entrar hasta ver lo que hace en la zona 4-4,10.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Ago 2014)

Llamadme loco si queréis pero, so pena de que caigan a plomo ahora mismo, yo todavía veo la configuración de los índices usanos más alcista que su p.m.


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Llamadme loco si queréis pero, so pena de que caigan a plomo ahora mismo, yo todavía veo la configuración de los índices usanos más alcista que su p.m.



Esa es la idea . Que la mayoría lo vea alcista


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Esa es la idea . Que la mayoría lo vea alcista



El verdadero issue es que el SP apenas ha corregido un 2% y el putibex lleva casi el 10%.

Como siempre ha sido: el putibex es una sucursal provinciana del SP con una beta elevada.


----------



## FranR (11 Ago 2014)

Lo del blog me tiene intrigado. En pocos días que lo actualizo se me va a 200-250 visitas diarias. 
Aprovecho para saludar a mis primos de Rusia!!!

Ya lo he encontrado enlazado en varias páginas. Cuando se enganchen , pongo cuota.


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Los USanos ya han hecho su QE, ahora lo hará Europa.
> *Blanco y en botella.*



Vaselina!!


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Ago 2014)

First Solar tocando los 70.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lo del blog me tiene intrigado. En pocos días que lo actualizo se me va a 200-250 visitas diarias.
> Aprovecho para saludar a mis primos de Rusia!!!
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado enlazado en varias páginas. Cuando se enganchen , pongo cuota.



A mi, mientras me deje la cuota de 90€, me vale. :ouch:


amoh esoh tul!!!

[YOUTUBE]G_SG41-MKTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ago 2014)

Ponzi, sobre imtech:

Marginalisatie bedreigt aandeelhouders Imtech | RTL Nieuws

Se contempla que los bancos pasen a poseer entre un 73 i un 84% de la compañía. Que por cierto, sería una ampliación de lo más salvaje, y conllevaría una dilución enorme.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> First Solar tocando los 70.



En 73$ tiene el fibo. Ese MACD no me gusta nada cómo está, es posible que sean manías mías ::

Las BB se están estrechando, viene latigazo.







---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 14:58 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, sobre imtech:
> 
> Marginalisatie bedreigt aandeelhouders Imtech | RTL Nieuws
> 
> Se contempla que los bancos pasen a poseer entre un 73 i un 84% de la compañía. Que por cierto, sería una ampliación de lo más salvaje, y conllevaría una dilución enorme.



Dura lección, o no, para la gacelada siempre-esperista.

Si las manos fuertes vende, hay que salir echando patas. Es la regla nº 1.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, sobre imtech:
> 
> Marginalisatie bedreigt aandeelhouders Imtech | RTL Nieuws
> 
> Se contempla que los bancos pasen a poseer entre un 73 i un 84% de la compañía. Que por cierto, sería una ampliación de lo más salvaje, y conllevaría una dilución enorme.



Que desgraciados, van a hacer una ampliación dejando fuera al resto de accionistas.
El ceo tiene todas las papeletas para llevarse el premio al peor gestor del año.
En la última presentación ya se vio que no estaban generando caja pero de ahí a hacer semejante salvajada va un buen trecho, la opción elegida es la peor con diferencia para los actuales accionistas.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Que desgraciados, van a hacer una ampliación dejando fuera al resto de accionistas.
> El ceo tiene todas las papeletas para llevarse el premio al peor gestor del año.
> En la última presentación ya se vio que no estaban generando caja pero de ahí a hacer semejante salvajada va un buen trecho, la opción elegida es la peor con diferencia para los actuales accionistas.



El tema es que igual es eso o nada claro... 
si los lobos han decidido igual la compañía anda sin margen ni para negociar. 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En 73$ tiene el fibo. Ese MACD no me gusta nada cómo está, es posible que sean manías mías ::
> 
> Las BB se están estrechando, viene latigazo.






En diario el MACD tiene mejor pinta, los últimos máximos de junio también están en esos 73.
Le falta volumen y puede que a nada que se pongan le metan un viaje a... no sé, al norte o al sur.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El tema es que igual es eso o nada claro...
> si los lobos han decidido igual la compañía anda sin margen ni para negociar.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Habia otras alternativas, es simplemente que no le ha dado la gana.La culpa sin lugar a dudas ha sido del ceo, ha tenido un año para vender marine,nordic o ict y en vez de eso se ha dedicado a pedir creditos al 7%-8% llevando la compañia al limite.Ahora ya sin margen le han apretado las tuercas...bueno a el no, a los actuales accionistas


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Mis anarrosas tocan hoy los 4$ :Aplauso:



Los ha cotizado ya mismo 8:

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 15:14 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Habia otras alternativas, es simplemente que no le ha dado la gana.La culpa sin lugar a dudas ha sido del ceo, ha tenido un año para vender marine,nordic o ict y en vez de eso se ha dedicado a pedir creditos al 7%-8% llevando la compañia al limite.Ahora ya sin margen le han apretado las tuercas...bueno a el no, a los actuales accionistas



Bueno, después de haber hecho toda la sangre que tienen que hacer y haber aniquilado a toda la gacelada, ya podemos decir que tienen la cocina medio limpia.

Ahora sí que toca seguirla porque los bancos sólo van con un objetivo: ganar dinero.

La pongo como target una vez que hagan la ampliación.


----------



## Topongo (11 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Habia otras alternativas, es simplemente que no le ha dado la gana.La culpa sin lugar a dudas ha sido del ceo, ha tenido un año para vender marine,nordic o ict y en vez de eso se ha dedicado a pedir creditos al 7%-8% llevando la compañia al limite.Ahora ya sin margen le han apretado las tuercas...bueno a el no, a los actuales accionistas



Si si me refiero a eso que ya han llegado al punto de no rerorno, igual me expresado mal, incluso una ampliación en condiciones razonables. para poder negociar razonablemente ya te he seguido en este tema y es acojonante lo que han hecho.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## docjones (11 Ago 2014)

Tema depósitos: yo para un mísero 0,90 estaría en liquidez a 0,70. O eso o a las malas una cuenta coinc.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2014)

@Topongo y @Bertok, lo que esta haciendo el CEO en Imtech no tiene nombre, bueno si ROBAR.Es muy facil llevar al limite una accion para posteriormente regalarla cuando tu no eres el propietario. Algun accionista en holanda le va a partir la cara


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Esa es la idea . Que la mayoría lo vea alcista



Flanele,

lo del SP es la polla.

Límite en 1954, más arriba sería la trolleada del año.

Voy a tener que cargar cortos, joer ::::::

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 15:24 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> @Topongo y @Bertok, lo que esta haciendo el CEO en Imtech no tiene nombre, bueno si ROBAR.Es muy facil llevar al limite una accion para posteriormente regalarla cuando tu no eres el propietario. Algun accionista en holanda le va a partir la cara



Nunca podré saber lo que tiene ese CEO en la cabeza, ni la estimación y trolleo que mete en la JGA, ....

Veo lo que hacen los que tienen el dinero en la pauta de precios y a partir de ahí actuo.

Todo lo que ha pasado era inesperable pero lo que hicieron los leones en los 2,25€ fue una salvajada y lo posteé en el hilo. A partir de ahí dejé de interesarme por ella y también lo escribí. Eran malos compañeros de viaje.

Ahora se abre otra ventana de oportunidad una vez que han masacrado a los minoritarios.

Pragmatismo por encima de todo.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Ago 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Tema depósitos: yo para un mísero 0,90 estaría en liquidez a 0,70. O eso o a las malas una cuenta coinc.



También creo que sí, pero ese 0,7 % a lo mejor (o peor) en unos meses es el 0,5. y asegurar un 1,1 a 13 meses es el doble (que no deja de ser una miseria: 11 euros por cada mil)


Sobre lo de imtech, lo siento por quien esté dentro, pero la historia se repite. Es el capitalismo, pa lo bueno y pa lo malo. Unas veces son en USA (Enron, Lehman, espero que no ANR, por ustedes) y otras en Ejpaña (Martinsa, Bankia, Gowex ...) donde los insiders salvan los muebles y lo minoritarios palman y palmamos y vuelven a palmar.
Y esos son "legales" sujetos a las leyes del mercado y supervisados por el regulador independiente. Si hablamos de sellos, rumasas y otros tocomocheros que siguen vivitos y coleando .....


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ago 2014)

menudo muermo de día ,,,


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Ago 2014)

Un poco de cine al hilo, ya esta bien de tanta bolsa...
UNA PELI PORNO

Bueno, pues hoy he visto una peli porno y os voy a contar un poco.

La película va de hacer el amor de sudar pero sin tener antes que ir al cine o fingir que escuchas. Regalado, vamos. Y hecho con ganas. Los chiquines tienen profesiones de alto riesgo de mojar, como fontaneros, butaneros, mafiosos... Y las chiquinas son mayormente enfermeras, monjas o señoras que estaban agachadas.

El fontanero llega a una casa y hay una chiquina en bragas y tacones, que es el pijama de las guarrillas, y ella le dice algo sutil como “el grifo no es lo único que me chorrea” y ya se ponen a hacer el ardor. La historia es muy fluida. Luego aparece otra chiquina que dice “¿así que divirtiéndoos sin mí?” y se pone con la otra a darse el cariño que les falta en casa, todo así de real.

Lo primero que hace el actor es despatarrar a la muchacha y amorrarse al berberecho pero sorbiendo con apetencia, como un oso hormiguero comiendo percebes. Y luego coge su pepino beige y le da unos golpetazos en la cara que tú dices “la ha matao”. Es como un antidisturbios, que es lo que le da la calidad a la película.

Entonces la coge de la coleta y venga a darle azotes, y venga a tirarle del pelo, y la chiquina venga a pegar berridos, que las gatas gritan menos y lo hacen sin saliva. Tú ya no sabes si se quieren o andan peleados. Y al final la señorita se pone de rodillas mirando hacia arriba y abriendo la boca, como un polluelo, y dice que eso es un pecado tirarlo. Muchos remilgos no se ven.

El montaje es muy bueno porque todo lo que cuelga, rebota, y te ponen las repeticiones a cámara lenta. Es como el tenis. Y el guión es muy bueno porque a ninguna le duele la cabeza.

Te la recomiendo si te gusta hacer el amor de sudar sin tener que rogar o usar la picha como un antidisturbios.

Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/sinopsisdecine


----------



## Cantor (11 Ago 2014)

ay, chinito, que pechá de reir nos trae usted. Cuánto echo de menos sus historias de los viernes...:XX:


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2014)

Todo está yendo según planificado. El SP subiendo como decíamos ayer hacia los 1950/55 ó incluso 60. Por ahí está el nivel realmente importante y por ahí están pasando las MM de 50 y 20 sesiones. Si hay vuelta tiene que ser por ahí, más margen de seguridad. Si se da la vuelta, son más de 100 pipos hacia abajo. Si lo supera, hay subida y el último retroceso no es más que tomar un respiro.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los niveles son los que ya puse. Por fibos funciona bastante bien y el MACD lo tiene cortado al alza y en positivo.
> 
> Peeeero, el volumen sigue siendo una mierda y los 4,13$ los tiene ya ahí.



y si lo ponemos en log. a LP?





Topongo dijo:


> En un piso se pude hacer :: o necesitas minimo adobado?




se puede, si tienes una habita-trastero, es facil... empiezas con 15-25 litros

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 11:20 ----------

ASML ROE 28


qué es?


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y si lo ponemos en log. a LP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El log no lo uso nunca, no me dice nada, no me fío de él.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ago 2014)

ichi dixit en diario:
1949 ó 1962 resistencias, pero como apunta robopoli, están cantando "comprame"


esta semana por fibo en el tiempo serían los máximos que veremos hasta fin de mes

vamos a ver


----------



## Athanaka (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El log no lo uso nunca, no me dice nada, no me fío de él.



Todos los graficos deberian estar en escala logaritica, a corto plazo se pueden aproximar por escalas lineales.

Recordemos todos:

Log (1+X)=X-X^2/2+........


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ago 2014)

anr log.
semanal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El log no lo uso nunca, no me dice nada, no me fío de él.



Thumbs up dude!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Ago 2014)

¿La página 139 del hilo se ha quedado perdida?::


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿La página 139 del hilo se ha quedado perdida?::



...uh?



....


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2014)

a mí los log me encantan. Es como mirar una revista porque no dicen nada.:8:. No hay nada como la vara del zahorí maestro japlroektipo.


Por cierto, el SP ha besado prácticamente los mínimos del 17/07 que fue cuando hubo una vuelta dolorosa reciente. Lo está haciendo muy bien aunque yo creo que hay más margen hacia arriba para tocar los 50/55/60. Si la vuelta se produce en esos 45 besados ........... entonces hay bajada fuerte pero hay que esperar. Ahora el r/r todavía no es el adecuado, considero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2014)




----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



gallu, pensando en el futuro:

- Tiene que romper los 4,13$ de forma consistente.
- Luego el primer fibo decente en 5,08$.
- Luego el segundo abanico en 6,28$.
- No me gusta nada el 3º abanico que pinté el otro día. Ya no sé en dónde lo posteé.

Si realmente tira hacia arriba (>4,13$) necesita hacer una baja o apoyo sobre el que marcar una directriz. Mira la pauta del año pasado.

Como todo en los mercados, era tema de timing


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2014)

Está en house of the Lords, se lo que dices. En un hipotético apoyo en 3.8x o 3.9x amplio posición. No creo que se zumbe los 4.13 a la primera.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está en house of the Lords, se lo que dices. En un hipotético apoyo en 3.8x o 3.9x amplio posición. No creo que se zumbe los 4.13 a la primera.



Ese nivel es clave.

Si no lo supera, podría ser una pauta de continuación de tendencia bajista.

No te digo hasta donde caería ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ese nivel es clave.
> 
> Si no lo supera, podría ser una pauta de continuación de tendencia bajista.
> 
> No te digo hasta donde caería ::::::



Yo iré mirando el RSI...cuando estuvo cerca de 5 y rompió la alcista que llevaba respetando me dije "nah estovaparribapormiscojones"-> ::

Esta vez le haré caso.


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2014)

a 3,38 llevo yo un lote bueno  y otro en 7,5 aprox ::

Vender por debajo de los 28 usd es dejar mucho más que el último euro para otros.

ANR está subiendo porque no es un cash-burner y al ritmo que va no se pule los 1,2B usd ni de lejos aunque aquí hay que tener cuidado porque yo creo que los inversores se fijan más en el 1/2 de la caja que en el 100%.

Miren Walter, basta que salga y explique (la verdad es que lo hizo bien) el CEO que tienen liquidez para aguantar y lo meten un 50%.

Por cierto, lo solar se está poniendo como nunca para enchufar cortos en la chinada.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo iré mirando el RSI...cuando estuvo cerca de 5 y rompió la alcista que llevaba respetando me dije "nah estovaparribapormiscojones"-> ::
> 
> Esta vez le haré caso.



Sigue al MACD, te llevará a la luz ::::::

Está dominada por manos fuertes y la pata técnica es idéntica a la del año pasado. Más o menos se podrá seguir parecido.

Pero si no pasa los 4,13$ *y los consolida*, no hay nada que hacer.

Que tengas suerte. Es demasiado temprano para piramidar otra vez.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2014 at 19:32 ----------




Janus dijo:


> a 3,38 llevo yo un lote bueno  y otro en 7,5 aprox ::
> 
> Vender por debajo de los 28 usd es dejar mucho más que el último euro para otros.
> 
> ...



Janus,

van a sufrir de cojones porque se están disparando las importaciones de carbón en los US (carbón colombiano para ser más preciso).

ANr depende tanto del met como del thermal. En el met es posible que ya quede atrás el mínimo del ciclo. Bajo mi criterio, esto le daría potencial hasta los 8$ - 10$. Luego tiene un montón de thermal pero ahí compite directamente con el gas natural. Mientras esté bobama no hay nada que hacer.

Por si no era suficiente, le han metido la puñalada de la EPA que le ha restado mucho potencial en el largo plazo.

Hay mucho ruido mediático en varios estados que están contra la resolución de la EPA porque va a eliminar mucho trabajo. Si saliera alguna noticia en el sentido de que se paraliza o demora la resolución de la EPA ..... sky is the limit.

Los otras que llevas son una puta castaña, las más débiles ahora mismo del carbón usano.

Suerte


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2014)

Para los cerebros, ya si eso lo veremos con los ojos.

DAX 30 with a 10 percent drop | EWM Interactive


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Para los cerebros, ya si eso lo veremos con los ojos.
> 
> DAX 30 with a 10 percent drop | EWM Interactive



Ese expansivo para coronar una primaria alcista sería para que formar aparte de la próxima edición del J. Murphy ::::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cLm4QF3IPdU#t[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darwinn (11 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]cLm4QF3IPdU#t[/YOUTUBE]



Tan real como la vida misma


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2014)

Vean Pandora Media. Es bajista sin más. La MM 150 la tiene machacada. Ayer y hoy han tenido un volumen muy alto y el volumen en los valores internet no es gratis.

Por aquí, todo el mundo dice que Pandora es Apple aunque cada vez hablan de Yahoo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Que desgraciados, van a hacer una ampliación dejando fuera al resto de accionistas.
> El ceo tiene todas las papeletas para llevarse el premio al peor gestor del año.
> En la última presentación ya se vio que no estaban generando caja pero de ahí a hacer semejante salvajada va un buen trecho, la opción elegida es la peor con diferencia para los actuales accionistas.



Sería interesante saber cuando cobra el pollo este. Viendo el resultado de su trabajo ni una perra gorda le daba yo. Como dice Alberto Lafuente en su libro "Lobos capitalistas", yo de mayor quiero ser CEO.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sería interesante saber cuando cobra el pollo este. Viendo el resultado de su trabajo ni una perra gorda le daba yo. Como dice Alberto Lafuente en su libro "Lobos capitalistas", yo de mayor quiero ser CEO.



Creo recordar que venia en las cuentas anuales, eran varios mill de eu.Es una vergüenza lo que ha hecho, va ampliar capital cuando la empresa apenas cap por 160 mill y eso que el negocio factura 5400 mill al año.Solo ICT se podria vender por 200-300 mill.A mi entender ha actuado de mala fe, seguramente sea hasta denunciable.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sigue al MACD, te llevará a la luz ::::::
> 
> Está dominada por manos fuertes y la pata técnica es idéntica a la del año pasado. Más o menos se podrá seguir parecido.
> 
> ...



Otro punto negativo a tener en cuenta.

Con las sanciones europeas a Rusia, le hemos puesto en bandeja a los chinos el gas. Con los serios problemas medioambientales que tienen, el gas ruso será un alivio para su aire, aunque bien es cierto que China ni tiene muchas centrales de ciclo combinado ni las van a construir de la noche a la mañana....


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2014)

3/4 ó 5 próximas sesiones en el ProShares Vix Short Term dan la pista para el próximo mes.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> 3/4 ó 5 próximas sesiones en el ProShares Vix Short Term dan la pista para el próximo mes.



Para cuando el deal con JCP


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para cuando el deal con JCP



La banda de los 10 usd son la clave. Lleva un año realizando un lateral amplio que puede ser un suelo importante si se escapa por arriba.


----------



## creative (11 Ago 2014)

Menuda juerga se ha pegado hoy SACYR, sin logica alguna con sus grandes problemas de contratacion y de deuda...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Menuda juerga se ha pegado hoy SACYR, sin logica alguna con sus grandes problemas de contratacion y de deuda...



El presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso, Manuel Manrique, ha vendido acciones del grupo constructor y de servicios por más de 1,32 millones de euros, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Menuda juerga se ha pegado hoy SACYR, sin logica alguna con sus grandes problemas de contratacion y de deuda...



Sacyr tiene un buen paquete de Repsol, no se si era un 10%, hablo de memoria.Lo que si recuerdo y bien es q ese paquete en terminos de sacyr son 4,x eu por accion.El resto pues es lo q es una empresa en horas bajas con mucha deuda y bajos margenes.


----------



## leocadio (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Lo del blog me tiene intrigado. En pocos días que lo actualizo se me va a 200-250 visitas diarias.
> Aprovecho para saludar a mis primos de Rusia!!!
> 
> Ya lo he encontrado enlazado en varias páginas. Cuando se enganchen , pongo cuota.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi, mientras me deje la cuota de 90€, me vale. :ouch:




Oiga, me parece bien que a Guybrush le cobre esos 90 euros de rigor (supongo que serán mensuales), pero a los colegas síganos haciendo la tarifa plana habitual !! :: ::

PD: al final hoy los bancos patrios no han subido gran cosa, ni los malos, ni los bastante malos, ni los apestosos! A ver si mañana suben más, y cuanto más apestoso sea el banco mejor.. más dura será la caída!! 8: 8:


----------



## creative (12 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso, Manuel Manrique, ha vendido acciones del grupo constructor y de servicios por más de 1,32 millones de euros, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).



A nadie le gusta perder dinero... Si este señor ha vendido algo no le cuadra en Sacyr.


----------



## babynam (12 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Sacyr tiene un buen paquete de Repsol, no se si era un 10%, hablo de memoria.Lo que si recuerdo y bien es q ese paquete en terminos de sacyr son 4,x eu por accion.El resto pues es lo q es una empresa en horas bajas con mucha deuda y bajos margenes.



Si repsol superase los 15 euros, sacyr iba a volar como un sputnik.


----------



## creative (12 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Sacyr tiene un buen paquete de Repsol, no se si era un 10%, hablo de memoria.Lo que si recuerdo y bien es q ese paquete en terminos de sacyr son 4,x eu por accion.El resto pues es lo q es una empresa en horas bajas con mucha deuda y bajos margenes.



Sacyr tiene el 9,2 % de repsol, esta en proceso de refinanciacion de y lleva idea de quedarse un 7%, el valor de compra de Repsol todo financiado entre 19 y 20 €.
Por otra parte actualmente quiere vender parte de su participacion en Tesla.

Si el presi vende... por algo sera.

Lo de Panama ya lo dira el albitraje internacional


----------



## Robopoli (12 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso, Manuel Manrique, ha vendido acciones del grupo constructor y de servicios por más de 1,32 millones de euros, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).




Insider selling guanazo coming...


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2014)

babynam dijo:


> Si repsol superase los 15 euros, sacyr iba a volar como un sputnik.




25, querra decir8:



Ya veremos si no tiene que vender repsol para pagar deuda:fiufiu:


----------



## creative (12 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Sacyr tiene el 9,2 % de repsol, esta en proceso de refinanciacion de y lleva idea de quedarse un 7%, el valor de compra de Repsol todo financiado entre 19 y 20 €.
> Por otra parte actualmente quiere vender parte de su participacion en Tesla.
> 
> Si el presi vende... por algo sera.
> ...





PD lo de provisionar y el principio de prudencia por de Panama, cuando lo van a representar en los resultados. ...[/


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Insider selling guanazo coming...









creative dijo:


> A nadie le gusta perder dinero... Si este señor ha vendido algo no le cuadra en Sacyr.




Manrique, que controla su participación en Sacyr Vallehermoso a través de la sociedad Cymofag, vendió en dos operaciones en el Mercado Continuo un paquete total de 322.639 títulos de la compañía a precios de 4,21 euros y 3,859 euros, respectivamente.

Tras desprenderse de estos títulos, representativos del 0,064% del capital de la compañía, el presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso posee una participación del 5,272% en el grupo.

le queda por vender mucho...


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2014)

para los lobos nocturnos.

[YOUTUBE]8CjBtnCOGsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Se va abé un foyón.....


----------



## pollastre (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se va abé un foyón.....




Se palpa en el ambiente. Yo ayer, sin ir más lejos, estaba en la cola de la pescadería, y dos clientas casi llegan a las manos por un debate técnico acerca de la supuesta toxicidad - o no - de la panga cuando se hace a la plancha sin más.

No sé a dónde vamos a llegar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Ago 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Tema depósitos: yo para un mísero 0,90 estaría en liquidez a 0,70. O eso o a las malas una cuenta coinc.




.
De ppcc:



> "¿Entonces qué tenemos que hacer con el dinero, PPCC?". Primero hay que tenerlo, porque resulta que quienes se hacen esta pregunta, en la mayor parte de las ocasiones, no lo tienen. Pero si se os ponen pesados con la preguntita gilipollas, no tengáis rubor en darles la contestación adecuada:
> 
> - Métetelo por el culo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Se palpa en el ambiente. Yo ayer, sin ir más lejos, estaba en la cola de la pescadería, y dos clientas casi llegan a las manos por un debate técnico acerca de la supuesta toxicidad - o no - de la panga cuando se hace a la plancha sin más.
> 
> No sé a dónde vamos a llegar.



de nuevo usando la palabra tecnico?ustec haciendo la compra?va a una pescadería donde sirven panga?

Definitivamente se ba abe foyón!!!!'


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Estamos en un estado cuasi idílico donde nuestras posaderas se sienten protegidas. La visión de verdes pastos hace aun más placentera esa sensación de plusvis venideras. Pero cuando todo está tranquilo, cuando todo va sobre ruedas y la naturaleza sigue su curso pidiendo que Plantemos un pino..... es cuando aparece pandoro y aprovechando el descuido nos mete el pino para dentro de nuevo. Moraleja: no compres en la pescadería del pollo, que va gente muy rara.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 09:42 ----------

Que calladitos todos!!!!! Tranquis que hoy debe ser aburrido , incluso mirando al norte.... luego vendrán las risas


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos en un estado cuasi idílico donde nuestras posaderas se sienten protegidas. La visión de verdes pastos hace aun más placentera esa sensación de plusvis venideras. Pero cuando todo está tranquilo, cuando todo va sobre ruedas y la naturaleza sigue su curso pidiendo que Plantemos un pino..... es cuando aparece pandoro y aprovechando el descuido nos mete el pino para dentro de nuevo. Moraleja: no compres en la pescadería del pollo, que va gente muy rara.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 09:42 ----------
> 
> Que calladitos todos!!!!! Tranquis que hoy debe ser aburrido , incluso mirando al norte.... luego vendrán las risas



Tápese el culo o se le helarán los pelillos ::

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-11/prepare-q3-gdp-collapse-here-comes-polar-vortex-20







Winter is coming


----------



## inversobres (12 Ago 2014)

Probamos 250 y tal vez los 300.

Veremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Es que el hilo ya no es lo que era. Antes, en estos interludios, Monlovi troleaba, chinito nos contaba historietas o el pollito nos daba la brasa con numeros, el jatencio hablaba de triangulortos y tal. 

Por cierto, dos primas la semana pasada en el Niki beach Marbella. Jarra de Sangría: 70€.
Botella de vodka 240€. Nice to see you _primos_!

Y no. No hay fotos de boobs!


----------



## inversobres (12 Ago 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...acan-incremento-a-impuestos-del-gobierno.html

Ale a ponerse largos, oportunidad de oro para plusvis.

::


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ago 2014)

tentador ohl

RIP r.williams


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

ayer entré en ANR con un dinero que daba por perdido. Si sale bien, de lujo, si no pues no perdemos nada.


----------



## Xiux (12 Ago 2014)

Buen Dia otoñal desde Galician Country

Una pena lo de Williams :-(

Estamos indecisos en el Ibez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> ayer entré en ANR con un dinero que daba por perdido. Si sale bien, de lujo, si no pues no perdemos nada.



Aro que si! ANR es acción de machos. No esas mariconadas de apple o amazon.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ago 2014)

parece que el cura del ebola ha fallecido.

y mientras:La Ertzaintza ha alertado a todos sus agentes de un posible atentado yihadista que se materializaría mediante el «asalto» a una patrulla para robarles el arma reglamentaria y abrir fuego «indiscriminado» contra civiles.


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aro que si! ANR es acción de machos. No esas mariconadas de apple o amazon.



es una ruleta, todo o nada. Un dinero que tenía por ahí y ni me acordaba, para esto a largo plazo y que salga el sol por donde salga...


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, las MAP a por resistencia , llevan tonteando ahí un buen ratico las pobres.
Lo de los jihadistas pues al final se volverá a liar gorda, pero bueno luego les darmeos paguirtas para que se reinserten y puedas suguir la lucha por Siria.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

Dentro de Arcelor, se que a cp pueden sufrir por el tema de Liberia ya que allí esta situada una de sus minas mas rentables, confío en el indio, esta haciendo las cosas razonablemente bien

http://corporate.arcelormittal.com/~/media/Files/A/ArcelorMittal/investors/presentations/investor-days/2014/2014-IR-Day-LNM.pdf

Deuda neta de 16000 mill

El mercado esta creciendo al 4%

Si los números se cumplen el año que vienen deberían ganar mas de 1500 mill, a 17000 mill de cap el riesgo no parece muy elevado a lp

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 11:09 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Buenos dias foristas, las MAP a por resistencia , llevan tonteando ahí un buen ratico las pobres.
> Lo de los jihadistas pues al final se volverá a liar gorda, pero bueno luego les darmeos paguirtas para que se reinserten y puedas suguir la lucha por Siria.



Creo que se recuperaran sin demasiados problemas de su exposición a Sudamérica. A lp si tienes paciencia las veras por encima de 3,5


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Ponzi, por debajo de 10,2x paseito guanoso.
Cuidado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Verdes dias,

En BMW Expaña te preparan para muchas cosas, entre las cuales destaca meterle al cliente algo que no necesita por mucho más del dinero que tiene. Esta ventaja sospecho que es una de las claves que Parames ha tenido en cuenta. Pero hay otras muchas cosas para las que la dirección de BMW Expaña no te prepara, ni siquiera en esos interminables seminarios. Y me refiero a saber enfrentarte a situaciones como la que sigue con algún viso de salir con vida o con mantener el trabajo.

Primero tengo que aclarar una cosa, a los gitanos en el círculo de vendedores de coches de la costa del sol se les conocía como los der taco. Para aquellos que hayan tenido la “desgracia” de no interactuar con algunos miembros de esta etnia, les dire que poco negocio hace visa, mastercard o un banco con ellos. Problemas de cash para un gitano es algo que no se entiende, su cerebro no puede procesarlo, ellos se mueven por tacos, tacos de dinero. Y lo mueven en las cosas más variopintas que uno se puede imaginar, por supuesto nada de maletines, ellos están al margen de esas cosas tan cotidianas y anodinas. Bolsas, calcetines, pañuelos con una guita, en el sombrero, la mochila del niño del colegio….todo sirve para llevar “er taco”.
Si algo me ha enseñado la universidad de la vida es que si sabes lidiar con un niño gitano más de media hora sin perder nada, ni siquiera la cordura, puedes lidiar con lo que sea. Un niño gitano de 10 años sabe más de la vida que un chino tras 10 años en Harvard.

Entran por la puerta un hombre der taco y un niño, supondremos que su hijo. Antes de que puedas decir nada el niño gitano ya te ha pedido que le des algo, lo que sea, y otro para su primo.

-Un pomo desoss, damelo, o un llavero guapo, tapones pa las ruedas dame tapones pa las ruedas….

-Hola que tal, querían algo?

-Tapones pa la ruedas, tapones pa las ruedas, dame tapones pa las ruedas…

-Hola chico, primero hablo con el señor y cuando acabe miro a ver si tengo algo pa darte. (tecnia bmwexpañiana para empatizar con el cliente)

Aquí el niño gitano ya sabe que no tendrá su botin asi que se va a montarse en todos los cohes que puede, haciendo como no, el mayor ruido y daño que pueda hacer, que para un niño gitano el umbral esta muy alto.

-Payo siéntame en una mesa que tenemos que hacer un negocio tu y yo señor mio.

-Claro señor siéntese aquí, pero le podría decir a su hijo, es su hijo? Si puede dejar de tocar los coches y entrar en ellos.

-Nooo, déjalo que ande por ahí. Nosotros tenemos que hacer un negocio aquí. Mira a ver que me puedes dar por este taco. 

Y el gitano padre, saca un bulto, con un pañuelo que lo envolvía atado con una guita, quita la guita, abre el pañuelo y aparecen tres tacos de billetes amarillos y verdes, según el 5 millones de pesetas, algo raro si esto ocurría por el año 2003 o así.

-Entiendo señor que tiene 30.000 euros aquí para la señal de un coche que desea adquirir, pero tiene en mente algún modelo en particular o si lo desea nuevo o de ocasión?.....

-Mira papa este coche no tiene techo, se puede saltar dentro…

El niño gitano encontró el divertimento en saltar dentro de un serie 3 cabriolet en un sentido y en otro, mientras gritaba y se reia. Yo también me reia, pero es esa risa que te enseñan que pongas cuando por dentro solo deseas tener una recortada en la mano y liarte a tiros.

-Mira, yo lo que quiero es llevarme un coche por este dinero, el mejor que sea, que me lo lleve esta semana, aquí tienes el carne de mi hija, ponlo a su nombre, que es pa ella, payo tu me entiendes verdad, a que si, es un regalo. Yo me dedico a la chatarra aquí con el juaniles, que tu lo conoces verdad? Me ha dicho que tu eras su amigo….

Los gitanos otra cosa no, pero son dicharacheros y en seguida te cuentan su vida profesional, sus vicisitudes en las largas jornadas laborales, las relaciones en común que siempre tienen contigo, cuando uno de sus familiares te ayudo en algo, cosa que jamas ha ocurrido pero los gitanos quieren empatizar contigo y si hace falta te cuentan la milonga que sea. En esto los vendedores de coches hacíamos lo mismo.


Luego continuo….


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> es una ruleta, todo o nada. Un dinero que tenía por ahí y ni me acordaba, para esto a largo plazo y que salga el sol por donde salga...



Iría definiendo el Stop Loss y un Stop Profit.

El largo plazo per se no existe en un valor cíclico .... y ANR es cíclico.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 09:19 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Dentro de Arcelor, se que a cp pueden sufrir por el tema de Liberia ya que allí esta situada una de sus minas mas rentables, confío en el indio, esta haciendo las cosas razonablemente bien
> 
> http://corporate.arcelormittal.com/~/media/Files/A/ArcelorMittal/investors/presentations/investor-days/2014/2014-IR-Day-LNM.pdf
> 
> ...



La verdad es que te has jugado un riesgo de la hostia.

Si la caída ha quedado en un susto y nos vamos a los cielos ... OK.

Pero si le da por seguir cayendo (¿probable?), los 8 leuros están asegurados.

Suerte compañero.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

Que bueno chinito, como echaba de menos tus historias

La valoración de BMW para el año pasado era de 100, eu ahora supongo que sera de 110, yo no se que va a hacer la familia Quandt con tanta pasta en el banco, ya 12000 mill 

BMW: ¿Quienes son los Quandt? | Dossiers | DW.DE | 30.09.2005


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Algo se les ocurrira. Ciertamente las ventas estan con una fuerza increible. Incluso Alemania ha dado alguna alegria ultimamente.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Algo se les ocurrira. Ciertamente las ventas estan con una fuerza increible. Incluso Alemania ha dado alguna alegria ultimamente.



Las estimaciones de ventas de autos que maneja arcelor son espectaculares sobre todo en USA aunque Europa no se esta quedando atras.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El niño gitano encontró el divertimento en saltar dentro de un serie 3 cabriolet en un sentido y en otro, mientras gritaba y se reia. Yo también me reia, pero es esa risa que te enseñan que pongas cuando por dentro solo deseas tener una recortada en la mano y liarte a tiros.
> 
> 
> Luego continuo….


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes dias,
> 
> -Nooo, déjalo que ande por ahí. Nosotros tenemos que hacer un negocio aquí. Mira a ver que me puedes dar por este taco.
> 
> Y el gitano padre, saca un bulto, con un pañuelo que lo envolvía atado con una guita, quita la guita, abre el pañuelo y aparecen tres tacos de billetes amarillos y verdes, según el 5 millones de pesetas, algo raro si esto ocurría por el año 2003 o así.



Por el 2006 siendo yo delegado de zona para una famosa marca de camiones, teníamos que lidiar con seres aún peores que los gitanos: políticos de provincia.

El mecanismo era el contrario:
- corrupto: hola, necesitamos un camión con elevador para podar y poner bombillas en el municipio/pueblo.
- vendedor: bien, tenemos varios modelos, con precios desde 30k hasta 60k, según tamaño, opciones de carrozado y demás.
- corrupto: búscame algo normalito con el elevador.
- vendedor: mira, por 32k tenemos este modelo que cumple de sobra y va perfecto. 
- corrupto: ese nos viene perfecto. Pero usted me va a hacer una factura diferente para presentarla en el ayuntamiento, donde ponga un precio inicial de 50k, y una campaña de descuento con precio final 45k. Yo quedo como un señor en el pleno, y a usted ya le daré una propinilla de los beneficios...

Esto era el pan nuestro de cada día. Por eso me descojonaba cuando la gente decía: ¿crisis, qué crisis?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

La gente que trabaje o haya trabajado cara al publico, y haya atendido a un cliente con un niño del que pasa olimpicamente sabrá muy bien como es esa sonrisa.

Ey que el ibex vuelve a ser la locomotora de europa.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Por el 2006 siendo yo delegado de zona para una famosa marca de camiones, teníamos que lidiar con seres aún peores que los gitanos: políticos de provincia.
> 
> El mecanismo era el contrario:
> - corrupto: hola, necesitamos un camión con elevador para podar y poner bombillas en el municipio/pueblo.
> ...



¿El pan de cada día?:
¿Debo entender que al final ocurría lo que cuenta de inflar la factura y quedarse la diferencia? ¿O se negaban al chanchullo?

Sin ánimo de polemizar que entiendo que uno tiene comer y tal.:o


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿El pan de cada día?:
> ¿Debo entender que al final ocurría lo que cuenta de inflar la factura y quedarse la diferencia? ¿O se negaban al chanchullo?
> 
> Sin ánimo de polemizar que entiendo que uno tiene comer y tal.:o



El chanchullo lo hacían, más que nada porque si no perdían la venta (marchaban a cualquier otro concesionario que lo hacía). Yo no ganaba nada, sólo me contaba para objetivos, aunque en aquella época daba un poco igual, entraban operaciones de flotas de 60 a 100 camiones todas las semanas, y siempre en los mismos sitios: Lucena, Algeciras, Utrera y Sevilla.

Dónde estarán todos esos miles de camiones ahora...


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Dónde estarán todos esos miles de camiones ahora...



No serán esos los camiones que han estado broteverdeando nuestro balanza comercial contando como exportaciones ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> ....
> 
> Dónde estarán todos esos miles de camiones ahora...





Topongo dijo:


> No serán esos los camiones que han estado broteverdeando nuestro balanza comercial contando como exportaciones ienso:ienso:ienso:



Nop, están hasta los topes de guano listos para soltarlos sobre el putibesh!!!


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

Me llega esto al correo. El país entero empeñado en que si no estás hipotecado, lo estés sea como sea.
No aprendemos...


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2014)

Ahora si que ponen bien clarito y no con letra pequeña lo del suelo hipotecario. Como el tipo de interés tiene mucho margen de bajada...


----------



## Chila (12 Ago 2014)

Eso es q usted tiene mucho dinero darwinn.
Esos tipos para esas cantidades se dan a clientes forraos.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Algo se les ocurrira. Ciertamente las ventas estan con una fuerza increible. Incluso Alemania ha dado alguna alegria ultimamente.



En Filipinas donde estoy ahora no he visto ninguno pero acabo de estar en Japón y allí he visto mucho BMW y tambien bastantes Mercedes.
Putos alemanes como se lo montan.
Por favor Chinito, no nos deje a medias con la historieta


----------



## sinnombrex (12 Ago 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> Me llega esto al correo. El país entero empeñado en que si no estás hipotecado, lo estés sea como sea.
> No aprendemos...



La cantidad preconcedida depende de lo que ingreses en tu cuenta nomina, o eso tenia entendido.


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Eso es q usted tiene mucho dinero darwinn.
> Esos tipos para esas cantidades se dan a clientes forraos.





sinnombrex dijo:


> La cantidad preconcedida depende de lo que ingreses en tu cuenta nomina, o eso tenia entendido.



No me quejo de sueldo, pero creo que esto se lo dan a cualquiera... Me llevan el último año breando a correos como este


----------



## chameleon (12 Ago 2014)

y mira en "creditos preconcedidos", tendrás otros 40k para el cayenne...


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

chameleon dijo:


> y mira en "creditos preconcedidos", tendrás otros 40k para el cayenne...



a un interés de usura. La última vez que me llamaron para eso le dije a la chica que si quería, se lo daba yo a ella a menos interés. Se puso nerviosa la pobre.

Es una vergüenza el interés que ponen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

¿Pero que mierda es esta?

A mi namás que 203.000 € a 39 años.

¿Que coño se han creído? Ahora mismo voy a hablar con el direhtó!!!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pero que mierda es esta?
> 
> A mi namás que 203.000 € a 39 años.
> 
> ¿Que coño se han creído? Ahora mismo voy a hablar con el direhtó!!!



140k soy pobre.....de mente y de cash


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Midiéndonosla entre tiesos con la regla de ING ::


----------



## javiorz (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Midiéndonosla entre tiesos con la regla de ING ::



+1

189k miserables por aquí :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

Yo debo ser PROVRE porque me dicen que a estudio nada de preconcedidos...
Eso si el prestamo ese de mierda 49K preconcedido


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo debo ser PROVRE porque me dicen que a estudio nada de preconcedidos...
> Eso si el prestamo ese de mierda 49K preconcedido



Yo creo que eso es una topongoda hipotecaria.... ::


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

Correo directo a Deleted.

De mi no cobran ni un leuro de intereses.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2014)

Y a todo esto el Dax palmando y nuestro Ralph subiendo.
Como decía Chinito semos la locomotora europea.


----------



## egarenc (12 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 140k soy pobre.....de mente y de cash




soy rrico, 302K a 37 años de nada :rolleye:. Pero como no sería mi vivienda habitual, 'sólo' me darían 264k a 25...me lo puedo permitir, después de mis plusvis en Imtech :::::: /mode desilusionao off/


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

El cuadro estaba claro. Un niño gitano zapateando un serie 3 cabriolet, un cuarenton gitano con unos tacos de billete en las manos, el dni de una chica “gitana” en la mesa, y la petición de comprar un coche con un presupuesto de 30.000 euros. 
Larga vida a los vendedores de coches, me gustaría saber como los algortimos de autoscout24 pueden desenmarañar semejante situación.


-Creo que lo mejor que le puedo ofrecer es un vehiculo de ocasión que tenemos en la nave de aquí al lado, con garantía oficial y con un servicio postventa igual que si fuera nuevo. Ademas todos los tramites se acortan y el coche lo tendría en menos días.

-Yo solo le pido una cosa, que no me engañe, porque yo confio en usted, estamos haciendo aquí negocios buenos, sin engañarnos.
Que te diga esto un gitano “chatarrero” tiene bemoles la cosa.

-Por supuesto, el afeitado de kilómetros lo hacemos con las máximas garantías y nuestras mejores maquinas, jejejeje, es una broma señor, aquí puede estar seguro que tiene las máximas garantías de recibir un coche en las mejores condiciones con un precio ajustado.

-Mira que tenemos muchos problemas y vengo aquí porque Juan me ha dicho que sois mu buenos, esta la cosa de la chatarra mu mal, si no se saca nada casi.

Los gitanos es lo que tienen al principio la chatarra es donde esta la manteca de verdad y cuando se trata de números la chatarra no da para comer, consistencia a lo MV style, es uno de los puntos fuertes de los gitanos.

-Tranquilo venga conmigo y le muestro algunos coches dentro de ese precio y si le encaja alguno pues hablamos de dinero.

Estuvo paseando un rato y como dice el refranero siempre hay un roto para un descosido, pues siempre hay un bmw serie 5 plata para un gitano. El precio además era de unos 27.000 euros, todo perfecto. Claro que nada va bien ni siquiera por momentos con esta amable gente.

-Mira ahora que nos conocemos y sabemos cual va a ser el negocio, aquí no hay mas de 20.000 duros de estos nuevos que nos han puesto ahora. Asi que esto es lo que te doy y firmo ahora.

-Hombre señor, como ve el precio es de 27.000 euros y aunque me gustaría poder rebajarle 7.000 euros no puedo, yo soy un mandao na mas, por ser usted quizás en 25.500 y unos tapones para su hijo, de verdad que no puedo hacer mas.

-Pero es que hombre, solo tengo esto, que esta la cosa mu mala, tengo mi otro hijo en paro y la nuera también. Dejamelo por esto y la próxima vez te doy algo mas. Niñooo subete a este que nos lo vamos a llevar!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-No, no, de verdad que no puedo, no por mi que lo haría encantado y mas si usted se compromete a venir mas adelante a comprar otro vehiculo, pero yo estoy atado de pies y manos, yo se lo guardo para mas adelante pero por 27.000 euros.

-Pero si tengo al niño ya montadooo, como que no puede ser, que son 20.000 duros, tu no sabes lo que ese dinero, eso es mucho y eso es lo que vale el coche.

-Lo siento.

-Y sin las ruedas, yo puedo hacerme de ruedas gratis.

-………………………………………………….ojiplatico.

-Pappaaaaaaaaa que pasaaaa paapaaaaaaaa, que quiere este payooooo malo, amonos papaaaaaaaaa…

Hay dos cosas que hacen saltar el servomecanismo, que es Pedro el contable con su mano, que hace llamar a la comandancia de la guardia civil en un concesionario, ver entrar alguien con un pasamontañas y los gritos de un gitano.

-Venga hombre, vamos a firmarrrrr, si esta to clarooo, confía en mi. Que yo he venio aquí de mu buenas porque me lo ha dicho el juaniles, amos a ver. Te doy este dinero y firmamos los papeles y mas adelante con otro coche pues ya te ganas el doble. Que a veces da en piedra pero la siembra siempre da, hazme caso.

El niño poseído por los gritos del padre se bajo del coche y comenzó a lanzar mensajes para apaciguar al hombre, comentarios del estilo:

-Este payo mierda no nos quiere vender el coche, nos quiere engañar papaaa, no nos ha dejado que lo probemosss payo mierda. No me los taponesssssssssssssssssssss.

-Dale los tapones a mi hijoooo ahora cojones yaaaaaa. Si no no compro el coche.
.
.
.
.

_-Me parece señor que le tengo que invitar que se marche, creo que la situación se ha tornado un poco violenta y lo mejor para ambas partes es poner aquí un punto, quien sabe si final, a esta transacción. 

-Si entiendo, ruego disculpe mi comportamiento y el de mi hijo, el futuro magistrado de la audiencia provincial, tome aquí le dejo 400 euros por las molestias que le haya podido ocasionar mi hijo, pero entienda usted que esta muy nervioso ya que tras haber completado el curso con sobresaliente, la falta de clases lo altera. Repito, disculpe nuestro comportamiento.

-Adios, vuelva pronto.

-Adios, asi lo hare.
_
Esto es quizás lo que los de BMWExpaña piensan que ocurre aplicando sus manuales, la realidad es mucho mas verde, verde del color de la guardia civil.


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Hoyga pues tras vender uno de ocasión al tano , yo me pedía traslado de CCAA al momento. Habría que rezar para que en los siguientes 25 años no diera un problema y fuera un engaño del vendedor.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga pues tras vender uno de ocasión al tano , yo me pedía traslado de CCAA al momento. Habría que rezar para que en los siguientes 25 años no diera un problema y fuera un engaño del vendedor.



:no: Hoyga por quien me toma. Yo siempre he tratado a todos mis clientes por igual. Todo el mundo se merece que con clase y elegancia le metan la supresion del anagrama por 200 euros. 

Hay un dicho por aquellas tierras. Cuando tu vas yo vuelo y ademas te pego un navagazzzoo.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 15:46 ----------

Un ZEW malo, y unos resultados muy malos...
HEN3 Stock Quote | Henkel AG & Co KGaA Stock Price (ETR:HEN3) | Xetra: HEN3 | 4-Traders


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Verrrdeeee que te quiero verdeeeee

Necesitamos un empujón alcista a los 3xx a la voz de ya.







Nuevo personaje el duendecillo verde que aparece cuando el Ibex está del mismo color y nos trae ollas de oro.


----------



## tesorero (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Verrrdeeee que te quiero verdeeeee
> 
> Necesitamos un empujón alcista a los 3xx a la voz de ya.
> 
> ...



Buen estreno del hombrecillo verde. ¿cómo se llama?, ¿Ralphie, por casualidad?


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Hoygan eso del preconcedido donde aparece, me ha dado un vuelco el "corazón". Me puedo comprar un piso de 120 metros en el soto de la moraleja :: en 38 cómodos años.

Juasssssss 7 años de crisis y estamos como al principio. :XX:

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 16:15 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> Buen estreno del hombrecillo verde. ¿cómo se llama?, ¿Ralphie, por casualidad?



Había pensado en otro nombre... de alguien del foro.... QUE LO USE DE AVATAR YA


trescientos y tal 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Mas madera, mas madera. La locomotora europea no puede con toda esta morralla como el dax, cac y demas...

Pues bueno, felicidades por sus futuras compras en ladrillo, purita NEP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Entonces, mañana with all the fat?


----------



## inversobres (12 Ago 2014)

300 tocados, salio bien el dia.

Ahora a esperar.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 16:22 ----------

A ver lo que tarda usa en pegar el pepinazo, vix bastante rojo. Engañifa.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mas madera, mas madera. La locomotora europea no puede con toda esta morralla como el dax, cac y demas...
> 
> Pues bueno, felicidades por sus futuras compras en ladrillo, purita NEP.


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 300 tocados, salio bien el dia.
> 
> Ahora a esperar.
> 
> ...



Dentro de lo esperado... y debe quedar un último tirón.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Hoyga si a mi no me dan ni las gracias en el banco, son DON, MMjr, DarW y demas que ya pueden firmar la hipoteca. Purita NEP. Visillos nuevos para ver el guano ibexiano. Pero si el ibex cae es por la morralla europea, que el ibex es alcista ehhh.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Ago 2014)

Fran a 32x/48x?
gracias


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entonces, mañana with all the fat?



Piratón eso esperamos, ya sabe que esto luego hace lo que le da la gana... nos conformamos con haber pillado el punto de giro y unos leuros con un intra. :cook:

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 16:45 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran a 32x/48x?
> gracias



Lo que puse el 8 y 9 agosto en el blog...ya sabe que no me retracto de lo que haya dicho..

Luego podré equivocarme o no, digo los números que me salen.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :no: Hoyga por quien me toma. Yo siempre he tratado a todos mis clientes por igual. Todo el mundo se merece que con clase y elegancia le metan la supresión del anagrama por 200 euros.
> 
> Hay un dicho por aquellas tierras. Cuando tu vas yo vuelo y ademas te pego un navagazzzoo.
> 
> ...



Muy buena web chinito

Mira las estimaciones de resultados para 2015

Per 12

Arcelor


Per 12

Telefonica

Per 7

Guillin

Per 12

Regus

Per 8

SEM Stock Quote | SEMAPA Stock Price (ELI:SEM) | Euronext Lisbonne: SEM | 4-Traders

Caf a per 9

Gamesa en 2015 casi duplicara el beneficio estimado para 2014, de seguir asi terminara en los 15-20 eu por acción

Y ya no entro a valorar a IBM porque a esos ratios de aqui a 2-3 años podríamos verla perfectamente por encima de 240-250


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Dentro de lo esperado... y debe quedar un último tirón.



Se ha quedado un pelín corto... perdón por no poner los niveles hoy. Pero de vez en cuando me los guardo, no tengamos un ejperto programadó y empiece a correlacionar cosas.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2014)

Me decepciona saber que la gente tiene que irse a las afueras de Bilbao para tomarse una cerveza. Este año aprovechen la semana que viene para probar ésta...


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Me decepciona saber que la gente tiene que irse a las afueras de Bilbao para tomarse una cerveza. Este año aprovechen la semana que viene para probar ésta...



Sabes si están ya a la venta? había leido que volvian pero ni idea si se pueden comprar ya.
Un poco flojas la MAP hoy y si mañana viene guano me da que podemos acabar asi


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha quedado un pelín corto... perdón por no poner los niveles hoy. Pero de vez en cuando me los guardo, no tengamos un ejperto programadó y empiece a correlacionar cosas.



Trolée coño, trolée!!!

Invéntese niveles jatostyle!


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2014)

En Ein prosit, en el ensanche la tienen...


emmm... no espere usted grandes cosas...


Edito: aquí tiene la web. 

Para comprar, en la "Shopa" de la alhóndiga.

La Salve Bilbao


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Trolée coño, trolée!!!
> 
> Invéntese niveles jatostyle!



¿Y que cree que hago?, pero hasta la mente más friki siguen un patrón parametrizable... ::

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 16:56 ----------

La mayoría de datos económicos negativos y mañana/pasado noticias para reventar.... un apoyo magnífico para mover el árbol bien movido.

¿Vemos máximos de día aún?

Si, pol favó....


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha quedado un pelín corto... perdón por no poner los niveles hoy. Pero de vez en cuando me los guardo, no tengamos un ejperto programadó y empiece a correlacionar cosas.



la vela que metieron a las 16:44h e minutos fue brutal ......... para abajo?


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> En Ein prosit, en el ensanche la tienen...
> 
> 
> emmm... no espere usted grandes cosas...
> ...



Entonces será como otras muchas EUSKAL-cosas precio premium producto estándar.
O era "baratuja"?


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la vela que metieron a las 16:44h e minutos fue brutal ......... para abajo?



No lleva mucha fuerza, y los índices fuertes empiezan a lastrar a la locomotora...

una ligera mejoría del SP nos podría dejar en 103xx al cierre y dejarlo a punto de caramelo.

Un piramidal como el de Arnold en sus mejores momentos. :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2014)

a ver ... a ver ...

aclare lo "del piramidal" porque hay varios ienso:

con esta info tan chunguele que da, no hay quien haga platita :ouch:


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

compren, la ocasión de sus vidas


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Entonces será como otras muchas EUSKAL-cosas precio premium producto estándar.
> O era "baratuja"?



No se lo puedo decir, porque en la cuenta iban unas cuantas cosas. Pero si es de Bilbao, ya sabe lo que hay... pero creo que cara no será. Estará en la Txosnas... y ahí igual se pilla mejor de precio que en Baobab, Ein Prosit, etc...


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> a ver ... a ver ...
> 
> aclare lo "del piramidal" porque hay varios ienso:
> 
> con esta info tan chunguele que da, no hay quien haga platita :ouch:





bertok dijo:


> compren, la ocasión de sus vidas






Bertok le ha respondido, esto huele a gente piramidando, porque va parriba.


(lo mismo los engañados somos lo que pensamos que cae :

Los pillados en los 10.700-900 ven oportunidad de comprar barato ahora mismo.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Ago 2014)

La magufada de la semana ::::::


¿Qué es la maldición Ramsey y qué tiene que ver con Robin Williams?


Aaron Ramsey es un futbolista galés del Arsenal que se ha hecho desgraciadamente famoso por una extraña circunstancia que se produce cada vez que consigue marcar un gol.

En el partido que disputó su equipo el pasado lunes frente al Manchester City, Ramsey consiguió penetrar la portería contraria, y la madrugada del lunes al martes se conocía la noticia del fallecimiento del actor Robin Williams.

*Lo curioso del caso es que cada vez que el futbolista galés marca un gol, la mañana siguiente los medios amanecen con la noticia del fallecimiento de algún famoso.*

La primera vez que se dio la circunstancia fue allá por 2011, cuando después de su gol ante el Tottenham, fallecía el fundador de Apple Steve Jobs.

Hasta entonces, nada raro, pero la historia comenzó a tomar sentido cuando, tras otro gol de Ramsey, conocíamos la noticia de la muerte de Osama Bin Laden.

La maldición continuó con su siguiente gol, que dio el triunfo a su equipo frente al Olimpique de Marsella. El día siguiente, Muamar El Gadafi había fallecido.

La siguiente vez que se produjo la circunstancia fue en febrero de 2012. Con su gol ante el Sunderland, la maldición tomó una mayor relevancia en los medios por la muerte de la cantante Whitney Houston.

En 2013 no cambió la historia para Ramsey, después de otro gol del jugador del Arsenal se produjo el fallecimiento en un accidente de coche del actor Paul Walker.

La última 'víctima' ha sido Robin Williams, que ha sido encontrado muerto en su casa volviéndose a dar la circunstancia de que Ramsey había anotado un gol el día anterior.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

Alguién le tendrá que quitar la careta a Tita Yellen y Tito Bobama.

El mercado laboral usano es un completo fraude. Nos quejamos del tippex patrio :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## mofeta (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Bertok le ha respondido, esto huele a gente piramidando, porque va parriba.
> 
> 
> (lo mismo los engañados somos lo que pensamos que cae :
> ...



Lo que leo por ahí, la mayoría ven en esto un rebote y hacia abajo otra vez. Si llega a 350 o 4XX incluso pero no más. Mucha flojera.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Bertok le ha respondido, esto huele a gente piramidando, porque va parriba.
> 
> 
> (lo mismo los engañados somos lo que pensamos que cae :
> ...



Bueno, que no lo compren todo y guarden algo para el chollo El Corte Inglés.

Próximamente en sus pantallas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

El ibex subira hasta los 14.000 antes de fin de año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

No eran dieciseismiles????

Decepcionante.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## darwinn (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No eran dieciseismiles????
> 
> Decepcionante.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



como poco...::


----------



## Crash (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El ibex subira hasta los 14.000 antes de fin de año.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Y el S&P500 a 3000. :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

He estado sobre el botón sell de las Map los últimos 5 minutos, pero me he dicho que si las compre y puse un stop es por algo, confio haberlas pillado bien de precio y con suerte en minimos para una temporada sino pues ya se sabe





::::::::


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Bueno pues tercer día de verdor.... mañana.. voy a hacer un JJJ

gap al alza y después alza del gap en el ojal.


----------



## elpatatero (12 Ago 2014)




----------



## Captain Julius (12 Ago 2014)

JOder con Ramsey.

Aprovecho para preguntarles, cráneos previlegiados que hablan en oscuras lenguas cifradas, subimos hasta 11.600 o nos vamos a los 8.000??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Cráneos privilegiados ninguno. Los magufos decimos guano a paladas, lo que no sabemos es cuando, donde ni pourque!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (12 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> JOder con Ramsey.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntarles, cráneos previlegiados que hablan en oscuras lenguas cifradas, subimos hasta 11.600 o nos vamos a los 8.000??



Joe, pero si lo repetimos hasta la saciedad.... los apocalípticos "disimos" que 7 miles , un HS generalizado a la población masculina y desabastecimiento de crema Juvena y rimmel de Astor para ellas, vamos EL HORROR EL HORROR ::
Los juanlistas 17 miles....


FIGHT!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No eran dieciseismiles????
> 
> Decepcionante.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Me encantan los mercados. Acierto y me equivoco. Me gusta escuchar y compartir ideas en mi blog.














https://twitter.com/GarciaAlejo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> JOder con Ramsey.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntarles, cráneos previlegiados que hablan en oscuras lenguas cifradas, subimos hasta 11.600 o nos vamos a los 8.000??



Mas facil jamas se ha tenido....


"El Ibex 35 estará por encima de 11.000 puntos al final de año, sin ninguna duda"

El Ibex 35 estar por encima de 11.000 puntos al final de ao, sin ninguna duda


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ago 2014)

La maricona vuelve a subir...más predecible que anunciar en TV calor entre Junio y Octubre y echarse a dormir hasta Otoño...fap fap fap....argh argh argh...


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Lee y saca conclusiones tu mismo, es facil: La liquidez de los fondos de inversin, en mximos de dos aos - Expansin.com
> 
> Lo único privilegiado que tienen aquí nuestros cráneos, es su tamaño ::



joer... todos a por el más calvo...


----------



## Captain Julius (12 Ago 2014)

Ok, no hice bien la pregunta.

Antes del guano purificador, qué cima o peak creeis que abordará el ibex?

mbpk era soberbio, pero se mojó: apuntó 11,200 y efectivamente.

Cuál será la última cumbre antes de la parousia??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Chinazo, rezuma usted una saludable mala leche. ¿su cuñado quizás? ::


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2014)

En el Sp se ha intentado ¿eh? Pero parece que ya quedará pa otro día...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Supongo que gracias, a todos.



Otro que quiere los billetes de 500 en el bolsillo 
La secuencia va a ser algo así:

<a href="https://imgflip.com/gif/3g6f8"><img src="https://i.imgflip.com/3g6f8.gif"/></a>
<a href="https://imgflip.com/gif/93xz"><img src="https://i.imgflip.com/93xz.gif"/></a>
<a href="https://imgflip.com/gif/1gy11"><img src="https://i.imgflip.com/1gy11.gif"/></a>


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ago 2014)

si si si si...siiiiii siiiii....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

No le voy a negar que despues de estar las 24h del dia con la mujer durante dos semanas acabe uno un poco saturado. Pero lo de JuanLu es que ha salido en la radio, hablando de nuestra locomotora, de que si ahora en este trimestre España sera la economia que mas crece de la zona euro y tal....


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No le voy a negar que despues de estar las 24h del dia con la mujer durante dos semanas acabe uno un poco saturado. Pero lo de JuanLu es que ha salido en la radio, hablando de nuestra locomotora, de que si ahora en este trimestre España sera la economia que mas crece de la zona euro y tal....



No puede ser verdad lo del juanlu ... no habra puesto usted un podcast de esos de 2005... bah swguro que si la nep es imparabla

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ago 2014)

juanlu es pepero?

yo pensaba que era zapateril.



bueno. 2-3 dias de rebote no esperados y tal. se cierra la ventana


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> juanlu es pepero?
> 
> yo pensaba que era zapateril.
> 
> ...



Ventana u horno?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Salia lo de inversis. España se mostrara como la economia mas fuerte de la zona euro este trimestre el proximo jueves con el mal dato aleman. Con el resto de paises sorprendiendo por sus malos datos, eSpaÑa lo hace por los buenos. Nos achacaban, en parte, el repunte de las exportaciones alemanas.

Vamos purita NEP JuanLu.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ago 2014)

vozpopuli.com/deportes/47882-europol-alerta-sobre-un-posible-atentado-yihadista-en-espana-durante-el-mundial-de-baloncesto


ucrania.usa.turquía.....

menudos equipos nos mandan a bilbao


----------



## decloban (12 Ago 2014)

Bueno pues después de la sesión de hoy me reafirmo en lo que comente el viernes. Creo que la corrección se ha terminado y esto con calma vuelve a tirar para arriba.


----------



## mpbk (12 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga 100 puntos arriba ibex,
> 
> al final de la sesión me citaré y una vez más 0 thanks recibiré,.....5minis=500eur,



oleeeee me dieron 2 thanks...
ese billete morado conseguido.TP.


----------



## Topongo (12 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vozpopuli.com/deportes/47882-europol-alerta-sobre-un-posible-atentado-yihadista-en-espana-durante-el-mundial-de-baloncesto
> 
> 
> ucrania.usa.turquía.....
> ...



Pues boletos tenemos unos cuantos oiga y de paso la pueden liar parda en fiestas de Bilbao si hacen algo eso si que podrá ser la liada padre.


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Ago 2014)

Yo no voy a aportar mucho, no me hagan caso, pero respecto a si hay ventana o puerta del horno cerrada, yo veo hasta la gacela más arcistilla que conozco esperando un bajón bueno... alguna poniéndose corto y todo... Demasiado populacho esperando otro arreon del 20% pabajo, demasiado fácil, pero si hasta el dieciseismiles tiene que tener liquidez preparada, miren que ya sabemos que son unos artistas en adornar el Belén para que lo veamos inclinado para un lado.
En fin, que me cojo palomitas pero sin mucha esperanza de ver algo más que un trote cochinero para esperar que vuelva la rutina tras las vacaciones y ahí sí, seguir engordando el pavo para antes de navidad


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vozpopuli.com/deportes/47882-europol-alerta-sobre-un-posible-atentado-yihadista-en-espana-durante-el-mundial-de-baloncesto
> 
> 
> ucrania.usa.turquía.....
> ...



No tiene ni idea, han venido a disfrutar de la NEP... son países de segunda, lo primero que harán sera la paguita.


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues boletos tenemos unos cuantos oiga y de paso la pueden liar parda en fiestas de Bilbao si hacen algo eso si que podrá ser la liada padre.



Joder, ahora que los etarras se hacen casta (Mode Cifu ON) os van a venir estos otros a tocar las pelotas, aivalaostia.


¿y como es eso de que Europa baja, USA psi-psa indecisa, y nuestro Ralph parriba? Huele al dicho ese de que si no sabes quien es el tonto del grupo, es que eres tú.


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2014)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Desde la CNN apuntan a un posible ataque islamista a San Sabastian y la Ertzaintza esta en alerta <a href="http://t.co/IDtynExJcb">pic.twitter.com/IDtynExJcb</a></p>&mdash; Javier Salazar (@JavierSalazarRo) <a href="https://twitter.com/JavierSalazarRo/statuses/499126535107149824">agosto 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Athanaka (12 Ago 2014)

Hoy el ibex ralfeando


----------



## Claca (12 Ago 2014)

Este toque a los 10,300 tiene toda la pinta de un pull-back. Mientras no se superen los 10,600, yo diria que nos vamos a los 9,200. Estoy solo con internet en el telefono y no puedo ver graficos, tiro de memoria. Saludetes a todos ;-)


----------



## Athanaka (12 Ago 2014)

Es impresion mia, o ya se han hundido los precios de melocotones, nectarinas, etc, etc


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, que no lo compren todo y guarden algo para el chollo El Corte Inglés.
> 
> Próximamente en sus pantallas.



Pos mire MR. payo bertok, que lo de ECI no lo veo tan claro.

Lo que digo tomelo como una "pelicula" de zombies que tanto le gustan, o como el resultado de que el abuelo cebolleta se ha tomado una pastillita hoy de mas...

Hace unos años, cuando la ampliacion europea al este los del ECI se plantearon entrar por alli, peeero les faltaba un puente para entrar, y la gente que se lo podia ofrecer eran A o DE. Osease que tenia que comprar algo alli.

Muchos rumores y rios de tinta no escrita pusieron una novia a tiro, pero por lo visto era cara de mantener, tenia otro organigrama y organizacion, ademas estaba "enfermita" por lo que hubo noses. Ademas la forma societaria del novio no era la "correcta".

Asi, que la novia en la UVI, pero se sigue pensando que uno de los pocos principes azules que la pueden salvar mediante beso saneador son ECI.

La han vuelto a vestir a la novia, a ver si esa vez el novio "pica" por lo que los organigramas y organizacion encajan en los deseos del joven novio, asi como que la novia ahora es menos visillera y no de tan altos vuelos.

Resumen: Cuando el novio salga a bolsa con ese dinero se haria la compra en DE o A, que siguen siendo los que organizan el sarao.
Que antes de anunciarla haran cocido de gacela .... no lo dudo ni un momento.

Disclaimer: No me hagan ni puto caso, señores.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

http://www.elmundo.es/suplementos/magazine/2008/457/1214387621.html



A lo largo de su vida Mittal ha reestructurado casi 50 acereras en quiebra. Su ultima operacion "Arcelor" sumo tanta deuda que varias agencias de calificacion le designaron la nota de bono basura.Sin embargo desde hace varios años la deuda ha bajado desde los casi 30000 mill a 16000 mill.Es cuestion de tiempo que las mismas agencias que le hundieron en el olvido y la miseria vuelvan a subirle calificacion asi como que empiece a surtir efecto la reestructuracion y veamos beneficios de 1500 mill-2015 a 2000mill-2016 , para el proximo pico del ciclo deberia estar ganando mas de 3500 mill.


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2014)

Las carboneras que vuelven a estar rojas después de las subiditas de ayer.
La única nota positiva es que el volumen es menor.:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Las carboneras que vuelven a estar rojas después de las subiditas de ayer.
> La única nota positiva es que el volumen es menor.:rolleye:



Minimo hasta 2016 no van a ganar dinero y eso anr que de las usanas puede ser la que mejor aguante.Los hedge an cargados de cortos hasta las cejas,poco antes de que vuelvan a beneficios empezaran a recomprar las accs.Va a ser una larga travesia por el desierto con riesgo de posibles ampliaciones, aunq de momento parece que los casi 1000 mill que tiene en caja anr la estan protegiendo del temporal....cosa que no se puede decir de Imtech


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Este toque a los 10,300 tiene toda la pinta de un pull-back. Mientras no se superen los 10,600, yo diria que nos vamos a los 9,200. Estoy solo con internet en el telefono y no puedo ver graficos, tiro de memoria. Saludetes a todos ;-)



Secundo el escot... digoooo... secundo la moción...


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Minimo hasta 2016 no van a ganar dinero y eso anr que de las usanas puede ser la que mejor aguante.Los hedge an cargados de cortos hasta las cejas,poco antes de que vuelvan a beneficios empezaran a recomprar las accs.Va a ser una larga travesia por el desierto con riesgo de posibles ampliaciones, aunq de momento parece que los casi 1000 mill que tiene en caja anr la estan protegiendo del temporal....cosa que no se puede decir de Imtech



ANR tiene cash para 18-21 meses (hasta casi el verano de 2016).

El met tiene pinta de subir de precio ya este mismo año.
El thermal es una batalla perdida al menos 2-3 años.

Con la recuperación del met y los cortos que tengan que cerrarse, le es más que suficiente para doblar ..... pero es necesario que el met se recupere.

El temor es que se contagie del petardazo que va a pegar ante Walter Energy. A Arch Coal tampoco la veo bien.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 18:37 ----------




hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pos mire MR. payo bertok, que lo de ECI no lo veo tan claro.
> 
> Lo que digo tomelo como una "pelicula" de zombies que tanto le gustan, o como el resultado de que el abuelo cebolleta se ha tomado una pastillita hoy de mas...
> 
> ...



No he entendido nada :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Lo que yo decía de ECI era en tomo irónico. No se puede invertir en empresas de las que no te fías de sus cuadros directivos.


----------



## Captain Julius (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mas facil jamas se ha tenido....
> 
> 
> "El Ibex 35 estará por encima de 11.000 puntos al final de año, sin ninguna duda"
> ...



Chinito, me puedo cagar en su madre?


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ANR tiene cash para 18-21 meses (hasta casi el verano de 2016).
> 
> El met tiene pinta de subir de precio ya este mismo año.
> El thermal es una batalla perdida al menos 2-3 años.
> ...



Hay muchas cosas del mercado del carbón que desconozco, pero por lo que he leido y por las cuentas,en USA ANR es la que parece estar mejor.
La verdad que la tentación de hacer un x6, que es lo que valdría en una situación normalizada es muy alta. 
Sin embargo hay algo que me da miedo y me tira para atras, sobre todo después de la experiencia en Imtech y eso que vendí una parte en 1 (Por culpa de la holandesa el saldo del año lo tengo en negativo) y es meterme en empresas que no generen free cash flow.Si no pasa nada aguantaran hasta 2016 como bien dices momento en el cual deberían empezar a ganar dinero, pero claro todo esto son hipótesis y conjeturas.
Lo que he visto diferente en Arcelor con respecto a otras reestructuraciones o empresas en pérdidas es que estos aunque contablemente pierden dinero siguen metiendo billetes en la caja


----------



## Athanaka (12 Ago 2014)

Servidor no cree que el carbon tenga futuro antes de 2018/2020. 

El fracking avanza a toda vela


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No he entendido nada :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



pero si está clarísimo :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]9qEZ9RJ0iNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> Servidor no cree que el carbon tenga futuro antes de 2018/2020.
> 
> El fracking avanza a toda vela



Fracking es un truño que solo funciona bajo la sombra de la Fed.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Athanaka (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fracking es un truño que solo funciona bajo la sombra de la Fed.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



y? Es nadie lo niega, pero miebtras tanto marcha a tosa vela.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> y? Es nadie lo niega, pero miebtras tanto marcha a tosa vela.



Mmmm... 

Luego, si tengo tiempo, le busco datos de producción, beneficios y deuda de frackeras.

Chungo-time

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

Chinito aqui tienes a otro chatarrero, que también va con er taco, aunque a otro nivel....el metal da buenos fajos de billetitos


Lakshmi Mittal, el magnate que paga las bodas en metálico

El 'hombre de acero' empez en un taller familiar de Calculta,Directivos.-Economa y empresa Expansin.com


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ago 2014)

Habeis visto las nubes En madrid a estas horas, por un minuto pense que el holocausto nucelar habia comenzado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Ponzi calienta valores ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Athanaka (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmm...
> 
> Luego, si tengo tiempo, le busco datos de producción, beneficios y deuda de frackeras.
> 
> ...



No, si estan quebradas, pero mientras haya "carbon" o madera .........


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi calienta valores ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Yo el acero no lo suelto, me quedo con Mittal para las duras y las maduras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Ponzi, que sepas que a mi me has convencido. Solo espero comprar más baratouuuuu

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

OoM viendo que no encuentro nada, mirare las arcelores, creo que seguire coleccionando fondos....
Colocación de activos|Los 10 principales activos|Fidelity Funds - Switzerland Fund A-CHF|ISIN:LU0054754816

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 21:47 ----------




Zavalita dijo:


> Chinito, me puedo cagar en su madre?



Lamento decirle que no.........................hasta que no me diga el motivo, mi madre era de la vieja escuela y no atendia a nadie sin un motivo. Ruego la disculpe si no la atiende con premura, lleva ya unos años por el mediterraneo. 

@Bertok yo tampoco entiendo nada. Pero este no es el primer mensaje que no entiendo del por otra parte gran forero HM.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OoM viendo que no encuentro nada, mirare las arcelores, creo que seguire coleccionando fondos....
> Colocación de activos|Los 10 principales activos|Fidelity Funds - Switzerland Fund A-CHF|ISIN:LU0054754816



Los fondos son la forma mas sensata de invertir tanto por las comisiones,la diversificación y la fiscalidad. 
Yo nunca he perdido en fondos cosa que no puedo decir lo mismo con las acciones.
Otro detalle, pocos fondos superan a los "indices", lo pongo entre comillas porque las gestoras hacen trampas ya que cogen los indices sin dividendos. Aun así metavalor y bestinver los superan pero no tanto como dicen

Aquí os traigo la prueba del delito

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/fondos-inversion/ES0152741031-Ing_direct_fondo_naranja_ibex_35_fi/rentabilidad

Ing son fondos indices que recapitalizan los dividendos

ING IBEX

2014 (+26,30%)
10 años (+94,85%)

IBEX sin dividendos

2014 (+21,42%)
10 años (+35,20%)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

A mi para invertir a largo plazo, que es lo que dejare en herencia, me parece de lo mejor. Incluso los fondos de autor me parecen una muy buena opcion. Es evidente que invirtiendo en fondos como el que puesto antes o el deutschland no te haras millonario de un año para otro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

LOYo al HM lo entiendo perfect.

ECI quería guita para sus chanchullos, pero unos colegas le dijeron. 

- Psss, tú. Quieres pastuqui? Pos te tienes que jincar a mi cuñá

- La pelos?

- Mmmm no me hace farta tanto el dinero.

Unos años después...

- Hola ECI, saliendo de disco?

- Yeah, buscando dealers.

- Yo te puedo prestar pasta si te lias con la pelos. 

- Jodeeeeeeeer.

- Le hemos depilao el bigote. Just for You.

- Pensarlo he. Puede hacerme perder reputación..

- Tu te lias con ella, ahora que no parece tan orco. Luego, sauron dirá.....



Más o menos es eso 



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pos mire MR. payo bertok, que lo de ECI no lo veo tan claro.
> 
> Lo que digo tomelo como una "pelicula" de zombies que tanto le gustan, o como el resultado de que el abuelo cebolleta se ha tomado una pastillita hoy de mas...
> 
> ...





aquí va a quebrar hasta kaufhof, karstadt y su puta madre


----------



## Robopoli (12 Ago 2014)

Y la pelos es...?


----------



## tarrito (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOYo al HM lo entiendo perfect.
> 
> ECI quería guita para sus chanchullos, pero unos colegas le dijeron.
> 
> ...





jooodeerrrr!!! ahora síiiii .... la pelosss!!!!

todo clarinete :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Ago 2014)

Me lo pones con personajes del salvame y quizas lo entienda.
La cuestion es cuantos dineros vamos a comprar de ECI cuando salga a bolsa, yo lo veo como cuando FB, con 2 horas sin poder cruzarse operaciones por las avalanchas de ordenes. Alibaba y ECI lo van a petar.


----------



## creative (12 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No puede ser verdad lo del juanlu ... no habra puesto usted un podcast de esos de 2005... bah swguro que si la nep es imparabla
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Despues de su cagada del 2005 sigue viviendo este pollo como analisto quien le paga a este gilipollas..

---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 22:40 ----------

ENCE como te veo en 1,20 € si vuelve Pandoro.....


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OoM viendo que no encuentro nada, mirare las arcelores, creo que seguire coleccionando fondos....
> Colocación de activos|Los 10 principales activos|Fidelity Funds - Switzerland Fund A-CHF|ISIN:LU0054754816
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 21:47 ----------
> ...




Yo de primeras he entendido que Zavalita le pedía permiso para cagarse en la madre del analisto que usted citaba (el Juanlu ese que parece famoso) y no en la madre de usted, algo que me parecería muy feo por otra parte.:no:


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmm...
> 
> Luego, si tengo tiempo, le busco datos de producción, beneficios y deuda de frackeras.
> 
> ...



Tampoco hay tanto pufo.

Con 180.000 millones de USD lo solucionan :::::: y la FED está dispuesta a eso y más.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Despues de su cagada del 2005 sigue viviendo este pollo como analisto quien le paga a este gilipollas..
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2014 at 22:40 ----------
> 
> ENCE como te veo en 1,20 € si vuelve Pandoro.....



antes de esos 1,20 creo que están los 1,40


----------



## Robopoli (12 Ago 2014)

Zacks recomienda Santander:
Stress Tests Ahead: 3 EU Banking Picks - August 12, 2014 - Zacks.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Zacks recomienda Santander:
> Stress Tests Ahead: 3 EU Banking Picks - August 12, 2014 - Zacks.com


----------



## Arracada (12 Ago 2014)

Hola a todos. Una preguntilla para los que controlais Bestinver (sobre todo Ponzi). He leido en el foro de Rankia que gestionan varias Sicav, entre ellas Soixa, y que replica el Bestifond. Parece que como el resto de sicav cotiza en el Mab, y que se puede invertir en ella. La gracia está en que hay bastantes menos comisiones.

Se pierde el tema de traspasar fondos sin coste fiscal pero si es cierto que hay una tercera parte de comisiones me planteo si vale la pena, pues la idea es dejarlo a largo. El gráfico de Soixa y Bestifond son iguales.

Con un broker sin comisiones de custodia quė opinión teneis? Senkius.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Ago 2014)

*Habéis visto el IBEX35?: AGOSTO 2014: en agosto cotizará en máximos el hemoal*



Arracada dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una preguntilla para los que controlais Bestinver (sobre todo Ponzi). He leido en el foro de Rankia que gestionan varias Sicav, entre ellas Soixa, y que replica el Bestifond. Parece que como el resto de sicav cotiza en el Mab, y que se puede invertir en ella. La gracia está en que hay bastantes menos comisiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habría que ver como hacen la réplica. 
Entiendo que sólo se puede replicar de dos maneras o comprando el fondo con lo cual te zampas las comisiones de forma indirecta si o si (salvo la que tienen de reintegro del primer año), o tratando de hacer una réplica chapucil cogiendo valores de aquí y allá según vayan apareciendo en los informes de bestinver.
En cualquier caso yo no me la jugaba si es para un plazo superior a un año. Lo que no me ahorraría en comisiones lo ganaría en tranquilidad.


----------



## SPK (12 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Habría que ver como hacen la réplica.
> Entiendo que sólo se puede replicar de dos maneras o comprando el fondo con lo cual te zampas las comisiones de forma indirecta si o si (salvo la que tienen de reintegro del primer año), o tratando de hacer una réplica chapucil cogiendo valores de aquí y allá según vayan apareciendo en los informes de bestinver.
> En cualquier caso yo no me la jugaba si es para un plazo superior a un año. Lo que no me ahorraría en comisiones lo ganaría en tranquilidad.



Según tengo entendido Soixa la gestiona la propia gente de Bestinver,por lo tanto cuando compran acciones para Bestinfond,pues hacen la misma compra a proporción de la liquidez que tengan para la sicav.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

Al fin tengo tiempo para leer Superciclos, de Claudio Vargas:

Superciclos - Rankia


_* El petróleo fue el “ángel de la guarda” del capitalismo y, casi con total seguridad, será también su “ángel exterminador”.

*_

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 00:18 ----------


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Hola a todos. Una preguntilla para los que controlais Bestinver (sobre todo Ponzi). He leido en el foro de Rankia que gestionan varias Sicav, entre ellas Soixa, y que replica el Bestifond. Parece que como el resto de sicav cotiza en el Mab, y que se puede invertir en ella. La gracia está en que hay bastantes menos comisiones.
> 
> Se pierde el tema de traspasar fondos sin coste fiscal pero si es cierto que hay una tercera parte de comisiones me planteo si vale la pena, pues la idea es dejarlo a largo. El gráfico de Soixa y Bestifond son iguales.
> 
> Con un broker sin comisiones de custodia quė opinión teneis? Senkius.



No se me había ocurrido pero tienes razón, es muy buena idea

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={f9fe30db-dabc-495c-9e00-bb062c60469c}

La sicav la gestiona bestinver pero no es igual que el bestinfond de hecho es parte de la fortuna de los propietarios de Ebro

https://www.capitalmadrid.com/2013/...n-se-sube-al-carro-de-bankia-y-liberbank.html

Supongo que Bestinver comprara lo que crea mas conveniente, he echado una ojeada y vamos los valores son los mismos que enbestinfond aunque no en el mismo % bmw,exor,thales,wolters estan entre las primeras poosiciones....Lo único que estan a las ordenes de Ebro, si un día los fundadores les dicen liquida la sicav ellos la liquidaran.

Creo que en ING se puede comprar pero de la comisión de compra venta no te libras


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al fin tengo tiempo para leer Superciclos, de Claudio Vargas:
> 
> Superciclos - Rankia
> 
> ...



mare mia :8:


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Ago 2014)

Mr.Ms. Ane, lleva linea, si actualiza datos se saca el bingo.


----------



## FranR (13 Ago 2014)

"El gobierno alemán reconoció este martes, sin aportar cifras concretas, que la economía nacional se ha frenado en el segundo trimestre, ............." 

"...el segundo trimestre ha experimentado un debilitamiento. Junto a la débil evolución de la eurozona, afecta también la inseguridad derivada de los acontecimientos geopolíticos", expone el documento. El informe abunda en el efecto de un invierno suave, que propició un crecimiento del 0,8% entre enero y marzo, por encima de lo estimado, y en el lastre creciente de factores externos, que no respaldan la buena situación de la economía interna alemana."

Así que lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que tengamos un invierno templado ::


España la loco-motora de Europa 8:


----------



## amago45 (13 Ago 2014)

Buén día hoy de indicadores económicos, agarrensé los machos y ya tal ... o no


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

Japan GDP -6.9%?????????????



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

Ahhhh pero es mejor que lo esperado ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Ago 2014)

Vaya, como madrugan ustedes, se me han adelantao ¿No hubo anoche fieshhhhhta?, Pirata.

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...o-abril-junio-subida-023744258--business.html

Pero lo que cuenta (para la bolsa) ¡¡¡¡¡ MARX MADERAAAAA !!!!

_Hasta la inversión pública, una de las tres herramientas con las que el primer ministro Abe ha alimentado el impulso que ha vivido la economía nipona desde hace un año y medio bajo su mandato, mostró un retroceso del 0,5 por ciento.

*La contracción mostrada por el país asiático, la mayor desde la registrada en el trimestre enero-marzo de 2011, podría empujar al Banco de Japón (BOJ) a presentar un paquete de estímulo adicional.*

La entidad activó en abril de 2013 un agresivo programa de compra de activos con el que pretende duplicar la base monetaria para 2015 y lograr una subida de precios estable que se sitúe en torno a un 2 por ciento interanual y acabe así con el ciclo deflacionario._


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

ya pueden hacer lo que quieran los japos, que la bolsa ha hecho suelo y volverá a máximos historicos.


----------



## ZionWatch (13 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya pueden hacer lo que quieran los japos, que la bolsa ha hecho suelo y volverá a máximos historicos.



Espero que tengas razón pero de momento yo tengo el dedo en el botón rojo.


----------



## FranR (13 Ago 2014)

lleva razón, compren que no sabemos si habrá mañana.

Voy a pedir un crédito a Cofidis para comprar más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Vaya, como madrugan ustedes, se me han adelantao ¿No hubo anoche fieshhhhhta?, Pirata.
> ……….[/I]



Naaaah, just python party.


Lo mejor de haber dejado fortran?


Ta to hecho galluuuuuuuuuuuu

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2014)

Verdes dias,

DON, lo de Japon es por todo el tema de impuestos que ha habido, recuerden el anterior trimestre.
Sobre Alemania lo que este por encima del -0,2 sera bueno o se lo tomaran como bueno pues tampoco es para tanto. El tiempo o Putin o lo que diablos sea.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> lleva razón, compren que no sabemos si habrá mañana.
> 
> Voy a pedir un crédito a Cofidis para comprar más.



Reserve algo de crédito, que enseguida viene la versión mejorada, COFIDIS + Cobrador del Frac, en un combo pack. 

Va a ser como los zombies de soy leyenda en comparación con los de Romero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdes dias,
> 
> DON, lo de Japon es por todo el tema de impuestos que ha habido, recuerden el anterior trimestre.
> Sobre Alemania lo que este por encima del -0,2 sera bueno o se lo tomaran como bueno pues tampoco es para tanto. El tiempo o Putin o lo que diablos sea.



Adorando a Pandoro!!!





















Y aquí haciendo la tomatina, san fermines o catetadas varias....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2014)

Los datos de La Francia esos si que pueden sorprender, pa mal claro. 

Me gusta lo de Loco-Motora Europea. Ya fuera de coñas, y tomandonos los datos como buenos, vamos a tener el mantra de loco-motora europea en todos los medios, lo cual es ya para montar un aquelarre.


----------



## Athanaka (13 Ago 2014)

La doble sancion a rusia, las propias y las reciprocas, se van a llevar por delante una infima parte del PIB europeo, pero quizas lo suficiente para llevar a la eurozona a una recesion.


----------



## tesorero (13 Ago 2014)

Otro gap de apertura, predicho por fran utilizando MV style. Este que es el de continuación o de agotamiento o el del gato muerto?


----------



## Athanaka (13 Ago 2014)

Seguimos verde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> La doble sancion a rusia, las propias y las reciprocas, se van a llevar por delante una infima parte del PIB europeo, pero quizas lo suficiente para llevar a la eurozona a una recesion.










Ale, cupo de post cumplido. Mis centimillos al bolsillo!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mr.Ms. Ane, lleva linea, si actualiza datos se saca el bingo.



illum-rinascente?

porque magasin su nord son de debenham's


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)




----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

Buenas dias Foristas me he levantado esperando guano y veo verde.... ya se que le dia es largo y tal...

Acojonante el volumen de Eurona 1000 acciones nada mas y nada menos ::


----------



## Arracada (13 Ago 2014)

Gracias a todos por responder. Pensaba que Soixa era una rėplica del fondo, no sabía que había variaciones. Aún así creo que es interesante, si se trata de la fortuna personal de esta familia supongo que se lo miran con lupa, cuando pueda mirarė las rentabilidades de ambos a ver si es cierto que sale más a cuenta.

De todas formas me tira un poco para atrás el hecho que la sicav cotiza por obligación, pero no creo que haya muchas compras y ventas. A ver si luego no se puede salir fácilmente, que una cosa es no vender porque no se quiere y otra porque no se puede.


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Ago 2014)

Eonicas de mi vida! Kapasao? Kestoy en la playa y no menterao.
A los pobres no nos han dado oportunidad de meterles


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2014)

Vendidas las Galp, no me gusta el incremento al que van a someter el CAPEX, demasiadas inversiones y muy poco cash flow


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Vendidas las Galp, no me gusta el incremento al que van a someter el CAPEX, demasiadas inversiones y muy poco cash flow



Pero si las has comprado la semana pasada.

Especuladoooooooooooor ::


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2014)

¿No creeis que este cúmulo de malas noticias hace que el pequeño inversor se mantenga a la espera (esperando una mayor corrección o bajada) y no entre a mercado?
Con lo cual tendríamos un escenario propicio para ver mayores subidas de las que pensamos.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

El Banco de Inglaterra baja las previsiones de los salarios


oops

La produccin industrial cae inesperadamente en la eurozona


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pero si las has comprado la semana pasada.
> 
> Especuladoooooooooooor ::



Si pero he investigado mas, no me gusta el gasto que van a hacer en CAPEX,que ojo creo que les saldra bien, las exploraciones en mozambique y brasil son muy prometedoras pero prefiero estar en empresas ya maduras con free cash flow crecientes


----------



## tesorero (13 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pero si las has comprado la semana pasada.
> 
> Especuladoooooooooooor ::



Negro, le dijo el cuervo al grajo...


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿No creeis que este cúmulo de malas noticias hace que el pequeño inversor se mantenga a la espera (esperando una mayor corrección o bajada) y no entre a mercado?
> Con lo cual tendríamos un escenario propicio para ver mayores subidas de las que pensamos.



Es lo que vengo pensando últimamente, o va a dar la casualidad que conozco a las gacelillas más listas que hay, todo el mundo vendiendo y a la espera de mayores correcciones, y el que no ha vendido con el dedo en el botón.
Los leoncios trabajando para que hasta el último tonto como yo pueda hacer dinero? No gracias


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

yo tengo que mirar pero era ayer cuando tocaba máx. +-1dia

no se no se


----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

ya que esto anda un poco paradillo y mis map se empeñan en darse cabezazos conrea los 80 amén de que pandoro no acaba de aparecer les dejo otra perla de un inversor del mab, esta vez en Carbures, yo se que soy un pringao y un ultragacelo, pero esto ya para un mercado como el mab... saquen conclusiones, luego plataformas de afectados y eso...
Literal del foro Car
tengo una duda 
Al hacer el desdoblamiento split 4x1 
Se pierde poder adquisitivo? 
Nuestras acciones pierden valor?
::
::::::::::


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ya que esto anda un poco paradillo y mis map se empeñan en darse cabezazos conrea los 80 amén de que pandoro no acaba de aparecer les dejo otra perla de un inversor del mab, esta vez en Carbures, yo se que soy un pringao y un ultragacelo, pero esto ya para un mercado como el mab... saquen conclusiones, luego plataformas de afectados y eso...
> Literal del foro Car
> tengo una duda
> Al hacer el desdoblamiento split 4x1
> ...



Don't worry. Te ajustan el número de acciones a valor al que te hagan el split. Vamos... que te quedas como estás.


----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Don't worry. Te ajustan el número de acciones a valor al que te hagan el split. Vamos... que te quedas como estás.



Oiga robopoli que era una cita de un forero de rankia la duda no era mia :: A ver si voy a parecer aun mas el ralph del hilo ya vale con lo de topongada como para que parezca aun nas tolai :roto3:

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2014)

@Topongo olvidate de las mapfre, si tienes paciencia las volveras a ver por encima de 3,5


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oiga robopoli que era una cita de un forero de rankia la duda no era mia :: A ver si voy a parecer aun mas el ralph del hilo ya vale con lo de topongada como para que parezca aun nas tolai :roto3:
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



Ya me parecía a mi 
Últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo y en vez de leer los mensajes los escaneo y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> @Topongo olvidate de las mapfre, si tienes paciencia las volveras a ver por encima de 3,5



Las voy a dejar madurar pero bueno el stop ta ahi bastante lejos por si acaso, esta no es la cartera lp mi objetivo principal los 90 ahí reajustar stop y dejarlas correr.
Muchas gracias de todas formas ponzi a ver si es verdad lo de los 3,5, me hqcen el año. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pygmalion (13 Ago 2014)

De momento los bancos son los que tiran para arriba la bolsa hoy. Los 4 entre los 8 que más suben.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> @Topongo olvidate de las mapfre, si tienes paciencia las volveras a ver por encima de 3,5



Tiene el balance repleto de veneno.

Pueden parecer baratas pero históricamente cotizan con gran descuento, amarga queja de sus gestores que dicen que su negocio no se entiende ::::::

Su core business en América es bastante mediocre.


----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene el balance repleto de veneno.
> 
> Pueden parecer baratas pero históricamente cotizan con gran descuento, amarga queja de sus gestores que dicen que su negocio no se entiende ::::::
> 
> Su core business en América es bastante mediocre.



A mi realmente me parecen baratas ya sabe el me la quitan de las manos, compra que está barata, está en minimos de mucho tiempo (malo) de los PEr más bajos del IBEx(bueno) , no me acabo de fiar del todo se pone stop(ya dije en los 6x lo tengo) y lo iré ajustando, además dividendo decente por si la cosa marcha, que no pues ya me tirarán esperemos que desde bastante más arriba, como suele decir estrategias de salida, no es la cartera del no tocar.


----------



## tesorero (13 Ago 2014)

Veo en Ralph en TF 15 min un H-C-H. ¿Alguien más lo vé o las calores me están alterando la visión más de lo que está?


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ya que esto anda un poco paradillo y mis map se empeñan en darse cabezazos conrea los 80 amén de que pandoro no acaba de aparecer les dejo otra perla de un inversor del mab, esta vez en Carbures, yo se que soy un pringao y un ultragacelo, pero esto ya para un mercado como el mab... saquen conclusiones, luego plataformas de afectados y eso...
> Literal del foro Car
> tengo una duda
> Al hacer el desdoblamiento split 4x1
> ...



Copio otro comentario que he leido en otro foro:

_Tras ver hace unos días qe las acciones de por ejemplo inditex han pasado de valer 120 a poco más de 20e, me ha surgido la duda de si hubiese tenido 1200e invertidos ahora habría pasado a tener solo 200e, porque si es así me parecería un robo, a ver si alguien lo sabe... _

::::::

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 13:29 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> Veo en Ralph en TF 15 min un H-C-H. ¿Alguien más lo vé o las calores me están alterando la visión más de lo que está?



No sé pero un HCHi si que veo yo con los últimos mínimos por debajo de los 10.000 con una proyección hasta 10.550 maomeno.


----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Copio otro comentario que he leido en otro foro:
> 
> _Tras ver hace unos días qe las acciones de por ejemplo inditex han pasado de valer 120 a poco más de 20e, me ha surgido la duda de si hubiese tenido 1200e invertidos ahora habría pasado a tener solo 200e, porque si es así me parecería un robo, a ver si alguien lo sabe... _
> 
> ::::::



Pues cuando se enteren de lo que es una AK! que tanto el foro eurona como carbures la están deseando ::


----------



## mofeta (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A mi realmente me parecen baratas ya sabe el me la quitan de las manos, compra que está barata, está en minimos de mucho tiempo (malo) de los PEr más bajos del IBEx(bueno) , no me acabo de fiar del todo se pone stop(ya dije en los 6x lo tengo) y lo iré ajustando, además dividendo decente por si la cosa marcha, que no pues ya me tirarán esperemos que desde bastante más arriba, como suele decir estrategias de salida, no es la cartera del no tocar.



A ver si vas a parecer un rankiano enamorado de las Duro, que caen y caen y siguen siendo las mejores. Últimamente al menos ya surgen dudas de que todo sea una conspiración y haya hechos reales que justifiquen la flojedad del valor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Copio otro comentario que he leido en otro foro:
> 
> _Tras ver hace unos días qe las acciones de por ejemplo inditex han pasado de valer 120 a poco más de 20e, me ha surgido la duda de si hubiese tenido 1200e invertidos ahora habría pasado a tener solo 200e, porque si es así me parecería un robo, a ver si alguien lo sabe... _
> 
> ...



Marditoh! Han devaluado lah assioneh!!! ::


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Las voy a dejar madurar pero bueno el stop ta ahi bastante lejos por si acaso, esta no es la cartera lp mi objetivo principal los 90 ahí reajustar stop y dejarlas correr.
> Muchas gracias de todas formas ponzi a ver si es verdad lo de los 3,5, me hqcen el año.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



El negocio esta un poco plano y depende mucho de países que ahora mismo no estan para tirar cohetes (sudamerica), así que paciencia.
Creo que a partir de 2015-2016 empezaran a crecer de nuevo.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> A ver si vas a parecer un rankiano enamorado de las Duro, que caen y caen y siguen siendo las mejores. Últimamente al menos ya surgen dudas de que todo sea una conspiración y haya hechos reales que justifiquen la flojedad del valor



Mirad la cuenta de resultados, la evolución de su core business en América 8:8:

Mirad también la canibalización del negocio en España 8:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

Comprar porque el Per es bajo respecto al ibex no tengo claro que sea una garantía.

Habría que mirar el Per de su sector y competencia.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 06:24 ----------

Uno de los dentífricos más utilizados en todo el mundo,
Colgate Total, se encuentra en el punto de mira por contar
entre sus componentes activos con triclosán, un elemento
que se ha retirado ya de cientos de productos por ser
posiblemente cancerígeno.
La alarma saltaba después de que a principios de año
saliera a la luz el informe que realizó la Food and Drug
Administration (FDA) en 1997, antes de la salida de la pasta
de dientes al mercado, en el que se revela que el análisis
sólo se basó en la información aportada por la empresa y
que no se realizaron las pruebas necesarias.
Además, también se revela que la FDA mostró su
preocupación por la presencia del triclosán en el dentífrico,
a lo que la empresa contestó que sólo contenía un 0'3% y
éste sólo es nocivo en grandes cantidades.
El hecho de que el estudio fuera tan superficial ha hecho
que se cuestione ahora la validez de este informe y varias
asociaciones de expertos piden ya que se vuelva a realizar
un análisis de Colgate Total.
Triclosán
El triclosán, puede afectar a la función muscular, cardíaca e
interrumpir la actividad de la hormona reproductiva.
Además, los resultados de las pruebas en animales
demuestran que puede provocar nacimientos prematuros y
un escaso desarrollo de los huesos así como cambios en la
regulación hormonal.
Colgate-Palmolive Company se ha pronunciado al respecto
y ha dicho que considera estos resultados irrelevantes
porque sólo se llevaron a cabo en animales y que por lo
tanto, mientras no se demuestre su nocividad real para los
humanos, no van a cambiar su fórmula.
Sin embargo, desde hace años se publican estudios que
demuestran los efectos negativos del triclosán, como el
estudio de la 'Breast Cancer Fundation' que demuestra que
este componente genera malformaciones y no permite un
desarrollo normal del pecho. Por el momento, Estados
Unidos está investigando si el dentífrico más vendido en su
país va a tener que volver a ser evaluado.
Además de Colgate Total, casi 200 productos -como
Sensodyne Total Care- contienen triclosán. La diferencia es
que muchas de estas marcas como Johnson&Johnson ya
se han comprometido a eliminarlo de las fórmulas de sus
productos.


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿No creeis que este cúmulo de malas noticias hace que el pequeño inversor se mantenga a la espera (esperando una mayor corrección o bajada) y no entre a mercado?
> Con lo cual tendríamos un escenario propicio para ver mayores subidas de las que pensamos.



Yo solo puedo hablar por indices alemanes, pero tomese una cerveza, o yo le invito a unas pastillitas ...

Es curioso cuando menos que en los ultimos meses hay gaps "inesperados" en acciones que hacen crear esas "figuritas" "pinta-colorea" llamadas "tacitas", en las que el amigo "fibo" lleno de calorias se "abanica" confortablemente.

k+s(fallida por que asin no ehhh) ,adidas, azucarillos, avionillos, y un largo etcetera ...

La primera pregunta es quien lo ha hecho, y cuanto tiempo se tarda de media hasta recuperarse. La segunda es quien no lo ha hecho todavia y que peso tiene en el indice ...

Y los indices, pues eso: tu no tienes pollo y yo dos, pero de alguna forma todos hemos comido, aunque a uno le suene el estomago.

PD: las eonas pues eso 12,9 dolia extremadamente, ahora se han "relajado" los esfinteres (de 50K en 50K que han estado).


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KHpID-8RtKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

HM. Pienso que lo de hoy es un rebote del unicornio muerto 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (13 Ago 2014)

Vamos que remontamos!!!


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HM. Pienso que lo de hoy es un rebote del unicornio muerto
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



cuál rebote?


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Ago 2014)

Eso es lo que me estoy temiendo, a corto plazo 14 y algo ... pero luego .... Yo sigo a pesar de todo largo, aunque me den ... que me van a dar. Pero solo porque voy a muy largo con ellas.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HM. Pienso que lo de hoy es un rebote del unicornio muerto
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Yo solo puedo hablar por indices alemanes, pero tomese una cerveza, o yo le invito a unas pastillitas ...
> 
> Es curioso cuando menos que en los ultimos meses hay gaps "inesperados" en acciones que hacen crear esas "figuritas" "pinta-colorea" llamadas "tacitas", en las que el amigo "fibo" lleno de calorias se "abanica" confortablemente.
> 
> ...




Es usted como un libro abierto.:Baile:


----------



## Athanaka (13 Ago 2014)

A mi el pipiolo, alias kicillof, me parece el mejor ministro de economia que ha tenido argentina. Invertiria sin duda alguna en valores expuestos a la economia argentina.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

brent a mínimos de 13 meses
y gas caída gorda hoy


----------



## Athanaka (13 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> brent a mínimos de 13 meses
> y gas caída gorda hoy



The big one is coming.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

Aires de recesión.

Triple dip y ya sin defensas


----------



## Athanaka (13 Ago 2014)

Por cierto, a CAF se le ha ido a tomar por culo el mercado ruso. Alguno la seguis?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Es usted como un libro abierto.:Baile:



Le falta humildá y conosimiento ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Pygmalion (13 Ago 2014)

NII Holding, al borde de la bancarrota

El lunes abrí corto en simulado, qué pena no tener dinero... :´´(

Aunque de tenerlo nunca habría abierto este corto, seguro.


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2014)

Bueno pues parece que la jugada está... como los que iban cortos iban a corto, llevarían stops ceñidos... lo dejamos caer para que se confíen... luego empezamos a subir... y luego... pedazo GAP al alza con saltada de stops y ahora todo para abajo sin dar muchos respiro...

¿hace?

(hablo del SP)


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Bueno pues parece que la jugada está... como los que iban cortos iban a corto, llevarían stops ceñidos... lo dejamos caer para que se confíen... luego empezamos a subir... y luego... pedazo GAP al alza con saltada de stops y ahora todo para abajo sin dar muchos respiro...
> 
> ¿hace?
> 
> (hablo del SP)



Pues anda que una remada ahora hasta 52 haria todavia mas


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Bueno pues parece que la jugada está... como los que iban cortos iban a corto, llevarían stops ceñidos... lo dejamos caer para que se confíen... luego empezamos a subir... y luego... pedazo GAP al alza con saltada de stops y ahora todo para abajo sin dar muchos respiro...
> 
> ¿hace?
> 
> (hablo del SP)



El rango 1954 - 1927 es puro ruido.

Fuera de esos niveles se abre el cielo o el infierno.

Suerte


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

Día importante para CSIQ. Podría cambiar la tendencia putapénica de los últimos meses y reincorporarse a la senda del arcisshhhhmo como parece que va a ocurrir salvo sorpresa durante la tarde.


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Ago 2014)

Pido excusas por mi (lamentable) comportamiento de ayer, total sólo hablamos de dinero.

Mola seguiros. Se entera uno más de una misa en latín, pero se os ve buenos muchachos, y la competencia en inglés se os supone, por lo menos el first certificate. No quiero pensar que la loca chamulla es para tapar pérdidas e incongruencias, pero mola.

Venga, que suban/bajen esos pips y todos disfrutemos de la algarabía. un ministro de economía en la sala?


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

Requiem bóvido por todas las gacelas que vendieron CSIQ con pérdidas presas del pánico.







Hay valores en los que aguantar y otros de los que se debe salir corriendo. 
Lo jodido es diferenciar unos de los otros mientras Pandoro te da _contólogordo_


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2014)

Cree se deja hoy un 10%. Se dedican a firmar acuerdos de distribución que sólo les benefician a corto... y ahora, resulta que se han jodido el medio y largo... y eso que "parece" que su tecnología LED viene a dar los mejores resultados al menos en mercado residencial/doméstico... pero...


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Ago 2014)

A ver si cierra por encima de 10300.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Cree se deja hoy un 10%. Se dedican a firmar acuerdos de distribución que sólo les benefician a corto... y ahora, resulta que se han jodido el medio y largo... y eso que "parece" que su tecnología LED viene a dar los mejores resultados al menos en mercado residencial/doméstico... pero...



Desde mi punto de vista con esta hay que tener una paciencia del copón. Los tíos creo que son buenos en la parte técnica y están registrando patentes día si día también, comercializando soluciones, desde mi punto de vista como profano en iluminación, bastante disruptivas.
Veo que aún pese al palazo de hoy no hay que perder persepectiva y ver que este año están incrementando el revenue en un 19% y los ingresos netos en un 43% y parece que mantienen la caja en condiciones pese a los esfuerzos en R&D.
Eso si, los casi 76$ que llegó a tocar el año pasado los van a ver mis nietos :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

todo arriba.

ibex tiene 240 pips arriba.

el mejor del foro ha hablado.

lo que pidas te lo voy a darrrrrrrrrrrr, lo que te diga no te vas a olvidarrrrrr....


dime si conmigo quieres hacer travesuraaaaaaasssss


----------



## mofeta (13 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> todo arriba.
> 
> ibex tiene 240 pips arriba.
> 
> ...



Eres un experto, no en IBEX, sino en USA que son los que nos mantienen. Mi largo ahí sigue, temblando pero dando las gracias a los americanos


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

dejate llevaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......se ha vuelto una locuraaaaaa 

no me puedo conteneer, no me puedo conteneeeerr de abrir larrgoosss...

ya que te crees muy sabia, vas a caer, te lo digo mujer...


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> todo arriba.
> 
> ibex tiene 240 pips arriba.
> 
> ...



sigue sigue sputnik


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> Eres un experto, no en IBEX, sino en USA que son los que nos mantienen. Mi largo ahí sigue, temblando pero dando las gracias a los americanos



lo verás por encima de 20000,,..


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista con esta hay que tener una paciencia del copón. Los tíos creo que son buenos en la parte técnica y están registrando patentes día si día también, comercializando soluciones, desde mi punto de vista como profano en iluminación, bastante disruptivas.
> Veo que aún pese al palazo de hoy no hay que perder persepectiva y ver que este año están incrementando el revenue en un 19% y los ingresos netos en un 43% y parece que mantienen la caja en condiciones pese a los esfuerzos en R&D.
> Eso si, los casi 76$ que llegó a tocar el año pasado los van a ver mis nietos :ouch:



Si consiguen quitarse de encima el acuerdo con Home Depot, por ejemplo, tendrían vía libre para crecer lo que quisieran...


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ran-y-ven-cuatro-huevos-210.html#post11960922

One month later...

WWAV +5.8%
ORLY -2.04%
FLT +8,6%
*ACT -4,1%*
--------
SP500 -1,53%

Como siempre las p*tas farmas dando el cante... Las voy a desterrar para los próximos 50 años pq son absolutamente impredecibles en el 99% de los casos.
Lo de ORLY no deja de ser algo coyuntural de momento pero cerca del comportamiento del mercado sin grandes descalabros.


----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> lo verás por encima de 20000,,..



Juanlu eres tu?






---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 17:59 ----------

Oigan foristas ahora que tengo un ratejo, qué tal el windows 8,1 estoy cambiando el hd de mi portatil viejuno un core2duo t8300 4gb de ram etc y a lo mejor le meto ese S.O o directametne le clono el win7 y punto?
Ya sabeis esas cosas de no parar quieto...


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Juanlu eres tu?



yo voy sin corbata...........


si vas sin corbata eres el jefe porque puedes ir vestido como te de la gana.si vas con corbara es que te obligan.

los ricos sin corbata.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Juanlu eres tu?



Estas cosas sin fecha es como un viernes con el hilo sin boobs. Ná...


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2014)

a mí win8 y 8.1 no me gustan nada, la verdad... pero ya sabe que perro viejo no aprende trucos nuevos... para mí la cumbre Win fue el XP, con todas las pegas que le pusieran...


----------



## Robopoli (13 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo voy sin corbata...........
> 
> 
> si vas sin corbata eres el jefe porque puedes ir vestido como te de la gana.si vas con corbara es que te obligan.
> ...









Botín certifica este comentario.


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo voy sin corbata...........
> 
> 
> si vas sin corbata eres el jefe porque puedes ir vestido como te de la gana.si vas con corbara es que te obligan.
> ...



memeces...


----------



## Muttley (13 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> A mi el pipiolo, alias kicillof, me parece el mejor ministro de economia que ha tenido argentina. Invertiria sin duda alguna en valores expuestos a la economia argentina.



A mi recuerda a Fernando Flores como ministro de economia de Salvador Allende. Misma edad mas o menos, misma ansia nacionalizadora, mismo tiempo al frente para generar default.

Unos cracks.

Eso si el amigo Flores, de ministro stalinista a guru de la creatividad para pipiolos mbaeros. Eso si que es reconvertirse.


----------



## Topongo (13 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> a mí win8 y 8.1 no me gustan nada, la verdad... pero ya sabe que perro viejo no aprende trucos nuevos... para mí la cumbre Win fue el XP, con todas las pegas que le pusieran...



En mi opinión el 7 ha sido cumbre, es un xp mejorado y mucho, pero preguntaba por el 8,1 y experiencia forista porque me ha dado grimilla las dos veces que lo he tocado pero igual oiga es cuestión de tiempo...


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2014)

Papelón...







Leo por ahí que ha habido un flash-crash en el Bovespa...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Papelón...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nada, una avioneta sin más, con el candidato a presidente, que se ha estrellado ironic off




Unas ventas minoristas dbiles en EEUU apuntan a una desaceleracin


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Ago 2014)

Jurjurjurjur....vamos a por los 11.000 one more time...luego bandazos amanerados y pa'bajo otra vez....fácil fácil...


----------



## sinnombrex (13 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En mi opinión el 7 ha sido cumbre, es un xp mejorado y mucho, pero preguntaba por el 8,1 y experiencia forista porque me ha dado grimilla las dos veces que lo he tocado pero igual oiga es cuestión de tiempo...



En mi opinion hay que dar el paso, ademas de que windows 8 tiene mejoras en gestion de memoria ram y otras cosas.

Lo malo es que la han cagado con el escritorio tipo movil, y las pantallas laterales que salen por las orillas. Cuesta adaptarse, pero realmente funciona bastante bien. 
Si lo instalas, actualizalo (tarda bastante y varios reinicios) para que te salga el boton de apagado en el escritorio de metro, que es mas comodo que buscarlo en el panel deslizante.

Por cierto... como estan las eonas, no se como les puede afectar el tema rusia.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

he remirado fibo-time y para hoy me daba max y min en ibex. como tal ha pasado: un doji

según ichi diario, 

podemos subir entre 240 y 290 puntos más, y no ser alcistas. y por fibo el 21 es un punto de "minimos" lo cual choca un poco

sp los 2 stops son 1914 y 1922, por debajo guano

dax libre hasta 9260


----------



## leocadio (13 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HM. Pienso que lo de hoy es un rebote del unicornio muerto



¿Por qué piensa ustec que es un rebote sin más? ¿Tema Rusia? Estaba esperando a que bajara de 13 euros para meterle un tirito, aunque en previsión de lo que pueda seguir bajando el DAX no lo acabo de tener muy claro...





FranR dijo:


> Vamos que remontamos!!!



Todavía falta un poco más por remontar, ¿no? ¿Cree que esta semana superarán el A2 que comentó hoy?

Sé que soy un preguntón, lo siento... :o :o

Ya me va quedando menos para poderles thankear como es debido!! :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2014)

e.on viene siendo un buen negocio los últimos dos años. Ganan dinero a paladas, el valor parece que tiene suelo y en los dos últimos años dos buenos dividendos.

A mí me parece que ganan un pastizal brutal y que el mercado les ha penalizado exclusivamente por la incertidumbre de los cambios regulatorios en Alemania y eso es malo para una eléctrica donde se busca predecibilidad. Pero esa incertidumbre está despejándose y además el negocio va bien. Lo dicho, ganan dinero a paladas y tienen un dividendo de la hostia.

Otra perla es JC Penney. Su momento llega, está cortejando los 10 usd lo que constituye un resistencia mayor. Los resultados son el día 14. En este valor el juego está en que el CEO convenza al mercado que no va a quemar el cash que tiene. Si lo logra, la subida es x3 seguro. Si el negocio tira hacia arriba, será un "x" mayor.

Hay que estar muy al tanto. Unos buenos resultados supondrían fuga alcista tocha con volumen y como se hace fuera de horario de mercado, uno se queda fuera. En el riesgo va el reward.

To the sellouts, here we go.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2014)

@Janus Eon no es una buena eléctrica, lo que ocurre que tienen a un financiero que esta cortando grasa a buen ritmo y por lo tanto creando valor a los accionistas,el dividendo yo creo que lo bajaran de aquí a dos años a 0'5.Dicho esto, estimo que el valor llegara a cotizar a18-20 eu de aquí a 2-3 años


----------



## leocadio (13 Ago 2014)

Gracias por tu opinión sobre las eonas Janus!!  

Respecto a JCP tengo que confesarte que ese toro me da mucho miedo torearlo!! :: ::

Edito: gracias también a Ponzi por su opinión!!


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Casi la mitad de la potencia que genera Eon viene de centrales de GAS. Y ese gas viene de...
> 
> Uhmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> Energy Mix - E.ON SE



...dejeme que lo adivine, Argelia! 

ponzi, he comparado con iberdrola y a simple vista solo mirando fundamentales me parece mejor opción (me refiero a Ibe), coincides conmigo¿?


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> @Janus Eon no es una buena eléctrica, lo que ocurre que tienen a un financiero que esta cortando grasa a buen ritmo y por lo tanto creando valor a los accionistas,el dividendo yo creo que lo bajaran de aquí a dos años a 0'5.Dicho esto, estimo que el valor llegara a cotizar a18-20 eu de aquí a 2-3 años



Hace años que lo que me vale es que ganen dinero y el resto es accesiorio. Que suba la acción, yo no necesito un NEP para ganar dinero.

El dividendo, es la naturaleza de una eléctrica, aquí está por encima del 5% y eso es una pasta tal y como nos la jugamos hoy en día.

A 20 en dos o tres años y con los dividendos habré doblado aproximadamente. Me vale.


----------



## Durmiente (13 Ago 2014)

¿Cómo veis el IBEX?

¿Creéis que esta subida de estos días puede continuar o ya está agotada y vuelta a bajar?

Yo apostaba estos días por subidas hasta los 10340... pero, estando cerca, la verdad es que parece un poco difícil que siga subiendo, no sé.

Tendría que asegurarse la subida con la superación del 10.400 y que los americanos acompañasen claro.

¿Cómo lo véis vosotros?


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el IBEX?
> 
> ¿Creéis que esta subida de estos días puede continuar o ya está agotada y vuelta a bajar?
> 
> ...



Los pillados te dirán que es un recorte más, es una oportunidad irrepetible para comprar más y que los 22.000 son cuestión de tiempo.

Los que esperan fuera te dirán que los 7.000 están a la vuelta de la esquina y que los 4.000 tonuelianos son muy probables.

Tienes que posicionarte.

Me mojo y apuesto al segundo grupo aunque hasta que no perdamos los 9.400 del putibex no hay nada seguro. De momento hay unos cuantos valores del putibex que están destrozados.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el IBEX?
> 
> ¿Creéis que esta subida de estos días puede continuar o ya está agotada y vuelta a bajar?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en juego interior con los gasol, ibaka y felipe, somos los mejores del campeonato, pero en exterior vamos a depender mucho de que tengan el día los 2 teatreros y no me refiero a los 2 sergios.


no veo en pista a la vez a ricki y calde ni a llul y rodriguez.

Francia puede ser una sorpresa.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el IBEX?
> 
> ¿Creéis que esta subida de estos días puede continuar o ya está agotada y vuelta a bajar?
> 
> ...



El SP manda. Se juega los cuartos, pienso, en los 55 aprox (por los 56,8 pasa la MM50). O esa cota contiene o habrá un nuevo tirón alcista.

La bolsa no refleja la economía ni mucho menos. La bolsa refleja si entra o sale dinero. Hoy en día, el dinero renta más en la bolsa que fuera de ella. Además hay más dinero que nunca circulando (en ciertas manos, of course). Si se le enchufa dinero, da igual el resto. Subirá y mucho como siempre.

Los usanos necesitan una bolsa alta. Lo que sucede es que esa riqueza algún día tiene que materializarse y ello se hace vendiendo. Los hay que tienen miles de millones de plusvalía y los hay que tienen que ir ejecutando para cobrarse el bonus de gestión.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

janus: hay más dinero de apuntes contables que nunca


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2014)

Veo, a nivel de valores, techos por muchos sitios. Son techos de muchos meses y eso es síntoma de cambio secular de ciclo para ellos. A muchos les quedan más o menos 4 meses para llegar al momento de la confirmación.

Por otro lado veo el ProShares Vix Short Term bastante relajado y perdiendo a pasos agigantados el empuje que llevaba.

Prudencia, ojos antes que cerebro.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 20:11 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> janus: hay más dinero de apuntes contables que nunca



El mundo de la bolsa en USA se caracteriza en los últimos años por:

Recompra de acciones más que nunca. Se ha optimizado mucho los márgenes (destruyendo mucho empleo) y ese beneficio las empresas lo han dedicado a comprar autocartera para subir el tema. Es decir, no hace falta inversores externos para subir las acciones.

La FED ha comprado infinitos activos de mierda a los bancos y éstos han dedicado el dinero, una parte de ello, a meterlo en bolsa porque no tienen donde meterlo ya que a los particulares no se lo van a prestar.

Apuntes contables, of course pero esto va de que suba cuando uno está largo y que baje cuando uno está corto. El resto importa poco.


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

yo entre el lunes en eon...y hoy paaaaaaaaaaaam subidon

---------- Post added 13-ago-2014 at 20:12 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Jurjurjurjur....vamos a por los 11.000 one more time...luego bandazos amanerados y pa'bajo otra vez....fácil fácil...



no creo, lo espero en 9400


----------



## Durmiente (13 Ago 2014)

Me parece que en el SP un cierre por encima del 48, precisamente, se puede considerar como una señal alcista.


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Botín certifica este comentario.



eso me lo decia mi jefe hace 10 años.....

si un trabajador iba sin corbata no entraba, él si.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

sobre Rusia, leyendo:

moldavia exportaba el 90% de las manzanas a Rusia. esto es sólo en manzanas el 0.75% del PIB moldavo. aun están calculando el resto, pero el vino, con las mayores bodegas del mundo, va a meter otro puyazo.

Polonia es el tercer exportador mundial de manzanas. cada semestre de baneo a su agro, es un 0.6 de su PIB

y el gobierno polaco empieza ahacer campaña para que se coman manzanas y se beba mas sidra


----------



## leocadio (13 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me mojo y apuesto al segundo grupo aunque hasta que no perdamos los 9.400 del putibex no hay nada seguro. De momento hay unos cuantos valores del putibex que están destrozados.



Yo también soy de la segunda idea, pero me cuesta horrores pensar que el putibex baje hasta los 7.000 frannianos!! Pero.. Ojalá!!

Por cierto, te he leído ya varias veces que comentas que varios valores patrios tienen la pauta de precios destrozada.. De los que más o menos sigo, yo los que peor veo son CAF, MDF, TRE, BME, DIA y, por supuesto, la por ahora llamada banca mediana POP y SAB. Qué valores ves tú?


----------



## Durmiente (13 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Los gestores de fondos americanos lo tienen clarito:
> 
> *La liquidez de los fondos de inversin, en mximos de dos aos - Expansin.com*
> 
> ...



¿Puede ser que yo haya leído esta misma noticia ayer?


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2014)

Están más que jodidos

FCC solicita retirarse de la construcción de un estadio olímpico en Argelia - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Están más que jodidos
> 
> FCC solicita retirarse de la construcción de un estadio olímpico en Argelia - elEconomista.es



eso es que soros (o era bufete) tiene info de algo malo


----------



## Namreir (13 Ago 2014)

Los ukros han dicho que van a cerrar el transito del gas ruso a europa. El Hrivna se esta desplomando.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los ukros han dicho que van a cerrar el transito del gas ruso a europa. El Hrivna se esta desplomando.



pobres ukr

están jodidos


----------



## Durmiente (13 Ago 2014)

Ucrania está abandonada a su suerte

Seguramente están intentando que Europa les haga caso.

Nadie va a mover un dedo por Ucrania.


----------



## paulistano (13 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Los ukros han dicho que van a cerrar el transito del gas ruso a europa. El Hrivna se esta desplomando.



Nam, recomendaste Tubacex hace unos días. La estoy siguiendo desde entonces ya que lleva una tendencia alcista considerable, aunque últimamente se ha tomado un respiro. 

La sigues llevando o te ha sacado el SL?

Según gráfico, si pierde los 3,70 aprox habría que salir por patas, no?

DIgamos que ahora está en la base de ese canal alcista.


----------



## sinnombrex (13 Ago 2014)

La subida de E.ON ha sido porque ha presentado resultado de los primeros 6 meses, muchos ya sabreis esta noticia y mas en este foro.

Los pongo aqui para el que quiera curiosear:
http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/publications/ZB_2014_Q2_US_eon.pdf

Los resultados son bastante malos. El Ebitda baja bastante un -12%, la deuda la bajan de 32.200 millones a 29.700 millones un -8% (el unico dato bueno).


----------



## Athanaka (13 Ago 2014)

La sigo, la llevo desde enero, y por ahora no pienso tocarla.

Parece que los 4 euros le estan costando un huevo y la mitad de otro.


----------



## leocadio (13 Ago 2014)

Weno, este mensaje es puro spam. Tengo entendido que a partir de los 10 posts ya se pueden dar thanks y tengo unos cuantos pendientes!!

Para compensar, adjunto instantánea con la sana intención de atraer al rojo en próximas sesiones. A tal fin, fíjense en la autora del selfie y no en la amiga de azul... :baba: :baba:


----------



## FranR (13 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


> ¿Por qué piensa ustec que es un rebote sin más? ¿Tema Rusia? Estaba esperando a que bajara de 13 euros para meterle un tirito, aunque en previsión de lo que pueda seguir bajando el DAX no lo acabo de tener muy claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy esperaba más volatilidad. Bien la apertura con Gap al alza, pero sin alcanzar objetivo de rebote. A esperar toca....no mucho. 

Está marcando bien los niveles. apertura en A1 y suelo en CPA. error 1-2 puntos. Se están calculando bien las zonas de negociación y ,de momento, todo indica que el fake es para los alcistas. Nos puede quedar cierto tirón. pero este no es momento de entrar largo. Lo fue en 9.9xx y lo sería si rompe niveles a medio, con volumen. (360/450). Entrada del blog del 9 de agosto.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> e.on viene siendo un buen negocio los últimos dos años. Ganan dinero a paladas, el valor parece que tiene suelo y en los dos últimos años dos buenos dividendos.
> 
> A mí me parece que ganan un pastizal brutal y que el mercado les ha penalizado exclusivamente por la incertidumbre de los cambios regulatorios en Alemania y eso es malo para una eléctrica donde se busca predecibilidad. Pero esa incertidumbre está despejándose y además el negocio va bien. Lo dicho, ganan dinero a paladas y tienen un dividendo de la hostia.
> 
> ...



JCP a dia de hoy tiene 27.30% de cortos, mejor esperar que comiencen a cerrarlos y den entrada (perdiendo parte de la subida), que entrar y tener turbulencias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

Leo, creo que has preguntado tú por que creo que EON tirará para abajo. 

A grosso modo es por esto:


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Leo, creo que has preguntado tú por que creo que EON tirará para abajo.
> 
> A grosso modo es por esto:



con la de cosas que hay,...y el analisis técnico lo basas en 2 rayas que el precio no hace ni puto caso.


----------



## leocadio (13 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> con la de cosas que hay,...y el analisis técnico lo basas en 2 rayas que el precio no hace ni puto caso.


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2014)

leocadio dijo:


>



jajajaj, yo si se analisis técnico y se tenia que entrar lunes,martes...lo deje escrito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2014)

leo., let it go ...plz


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

aquí puede haber tomate

España consiguió superar a Italia como mayor exportador
de aceite de oliva a EEUU y Japón en el primer semestre de
2014 por primera vez en la historia, según destacó este
lunes la Interprofesional del Aceite de Oliva.
Rafael Pico, vocal de esta organización, destaca en una
nota que "estos datos nos reafirman en la apuesta que hace
años hicieron nuestras empresas exportadoras y el sector
en general por la promoción internacional del producto, ya
que ahora ya no sólo somos líderes mundiales, sino que
somos capaces de ejercer ese liderazgo en unos mercados
en los que partíamos con una notable desventaja".
Según los datos publicados por el Departamento de
Comercio de Estados Unidos, ese país importó desde
España, en los primeros seis meses de 2014, un total de
71.800 toneladas de aceites de oliva, lo que supone el
45,14% de las importaciones totales de este producto
(159.023 toneladas), superando por más de tres puntos a
Italia.
La Interprofesional del Aceite de Oliva recuerda que 20
años atrás, en el primer semestre de 1995, España era el
tercer proveedor de Estados Unidos por volumen, con 7.504
toneladas.
Por su parte, según los datos publicados por el Ministerio
de Finanzas de Japón, ese país, en el primer semestre del
año, ha adquirido en España 12.953 toneladas de aceites de
oliva, lo que supone el 47,08% de las compras totales de
ese mercado con más de 4 puntos sobre Italia. Hace 20
años, en el primer semestre de 1995, España vendió en este
país tan sólo 1.759 toneladas.
Estados Unidos es el segundo importador mundial de
aceites de oliva, mientras que Japón ocupa el séptimo
puesto.



por qué pongo esto? porque alguien está retrasando la publicación de resultados de deoleo sabiendo que la OPA es el 22 de agosto.


por supuesto que nadie compre y tal.solo locos.


----------



## Durmiente (13 Ago 2014)

Llevan un tiempo dando noticias en el mismo sentido.

He pensando, desde el primer momento, que era manipulación del mercado.

No entendía el motivo.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Ago 2014)

Hay 2 opciones.

1. Que es el que creo. El consejo espera acercarse a la fecha para sacar resultados buenos y hacer ver que el precio pagado es muy poco para que no se venda y suban OPA (además fidelity aumenta cada día)

2. resultados no tan buenos y sacan la noticia después de la OPA confiando en que la gente no venda y se queden a futuro.


que las ventas son muy buenas es claro.
que este año va a subir el precio en origen y es malo, también

yo he cogido a 0.385 con idea de algún rumor que eleve el precio algún día. solo por eso. ese paquete no va a largo. a eso iría el otro.


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2014)

Beijing's coal use drops seven per cent over first half of 2014 - BusinessGreen


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> La subida de E.ON ha sido porque ha presentado resultado de los primeros 6 meses, muchos ya sabreis esta noticia y mas en este foro.
> 
> Los pongo aqui para el que quiera curiosear:
> http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/publications/ZB_2014_Q2_US_eon.pdf
> ...



Ha superado expectativas, ha demostrado que el plan de ahorro genera frutos trasladables a la cuenta de resultados y han bajado de forma notable la deuda por lo que directamente el EV se rebalancea.


----------



## egarenc (13 Ago 2014)

lectura interesante siguiendo con el ciclo de cine de terror iniciado ayer por el pirata.

The Oil Crash: Caos


----------



## Chila (14 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> lectura interesante siguiendo con el ciclo de cine de terror iniciado ayer por el pirata.
> 
> The Oil Crash: Caos



A esto le llamo mezclar churras con merinas.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2014)

en el libro de "a seguir".

J.C. Penney Company Inc. (NYSE: JCP) has had a tough time over the past few years, posting weak revenues and little to no earnings. The retail department store is set to report quarterly results on Thursday. Can this report have the desired effect investors are looking for?


Analysts are expecting J.C. Penney to post a big loss of $0.93 per share and a 4% revenue growth to $2.79 billion, according to Thomson Reuters. In the same quarter last year, the company lost $2.20 per share and revenues were $2.66 billion.

Third quarter estimates are $0.82 loss per share and $2.88 billion in revenue. For the full year, analysts estimate Penney will post $2.77 loss per share on revenues of $12.4 billion.

In its first quarter earnings, the company reported a 6.2% increase in same-store sales, exceeding its guidance. The company forecast a gain in same-store sales for the coming earnings report as well. After that report, J.C. Penney’s stock price gapped up by $1.50, or nearly 18%, rising to $9.86 at the time.

J.C Penney has reported a loss for the past 10 consecutive quarters. It has also lost money on an after-tax basis for three years in a row, as well as significant drops in revenue. This year is expected to be the start of the recovery in revenues.

J.C. Penney shares were recently trading at $9.34 with a 52-week range $4.90 to $14.65. The consensus target price from analysts is $9.39.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2014)

los 10,4K en el IBEX son duretes porque pasa por ahí una MM importante y hubo un mínimo serio anteriormente.

The longest quest is the journey to fortune.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> lectura interesante siguiendo con el ciclo de cine de terror iniciado ayer por el pirata.
> 
> The Oil Crash: Caos



Que estamos llegando al límite en muchos aspectos no hay duda. Pero en plan menos madmaxista ese -6.5%en las importaciones de pitrolio en españa....:fiufiu:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Xiux (14 Ago 2014)

Fue bueno tu aviso sobre los 6$ ahora en 10$ da un poco más de respeto, aunque no digo que la company pegue un gamesaso, hasta donde la ves trepar?


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2014)

me llego unos pipos al zurrón del DAX y me quedo corto con la mitad de la posición. Ya está protegida, a ver si me da 60 pipos en la media posición que harían 30 en la total más lo que me llevé.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

Hoy he soñado con pollos-troll de tres cabezas!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 08:56 ----------

DE -0.2%
FR 0%

:Fiufiu:


Meanwhile in USA







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## pollastre (14 Ago 2014)

Ha visto algún marciano ?

Tu cabeza un portaaviones ::

Ainnsss... en fin en fin, de la vega verde. Ayer consiguieron espantar (y hacer que se saliera a pérdidas) al primer volumen que se puso corto (corto de verdad, no una realización con paso a neutral por cierre de largos) en todo este último subciclo alcista. Una lástima, el shavalito... pero es lo que tiene querer pasarse de listo y vender casi en el suelo de un bracket l/p, nada menos.

Poco después de abrir, el chico topó con el ES1890 y ahí fue lo más verde que llegó a tener su posición. Aguantó en pérdidas hasta ayer... y adiê pirulê.

Y es que es dura la vida del institucional, contrariamente a lo que la gente cree.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy he soñado con pollos-troll de tres cabezas!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2014)

a proteger bien los cortitos que esto tiene más peligro que un gato zahorí de resacón en Las Vegas.

El SP manda y está más tranquilo que el zahorí de siesta.

Pollo, gusto leerle.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 09:23 ----------

Bonito triángulo reverse en minutos en el IBEX. Extraño o poco habitual para un cambio de tendencia pero ahí está blandiendo sus expectativas de momento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

Yo hentiendo al chaval. Quería fardar en la oficina como aquel que provocó el A.S. o la Op. G.D.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2014)

Primera media hora de libro asatontos. Lo tiran con noticia como excusa pero lo hacen en dos minutos para que los que entren lo hagan abajo (cortos). Después lo de siempre, lo suben y los cortos dicen "no puede ser, si el PIB está bajando". Aguantan y forman parte del patíbulo del día 14/08.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 09:28 ----------

Hay que ver hoy a ese SP qué hace en los 55. Va a ser interesante.

Hoy JC Penney se baja las bragas y veremos pelo y sorpresa ¿?


----------



## pollastre (14 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo hentiendo al chaval. Quería fardar en la oficina como aquel que provocó el A.S. o la Op. G.D.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




Aprovechar el momentum de la realización que estaba teniendo lugar, más bien, es lo que andaría buscando, y si colaba, estaría posicionado en butaca de primera fila para el nuevo bracket l/p, sería una operación cojonuda... si hubiera conseguido provocar el cambio de bracket, claro ::

Y hombre, ya que lo menciona Ud., pues a lo mejor también luego queda chulo ir pavoneándose por la mesa de operaciones, diciendo a los compañeros aquello de "Yo inicié el cambio de escalón l/p al 1K8. Me llamaban... Prophet. Recordadme." ::::


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2014)

Thyssenkrupp espera las primeras ganancias netas en 3 años y ha doblado en bolsa en los últimos 5 quarters!!!!. ¿comorrrrrr?. ¿los resultados no están alineados en el día a día con la cotización? Jooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Esto le va a gustar a Stick-leg

*Wall Street's Shale 'Fraud' Exposed
*
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-13/wall-streets-shale-fraud-exposed

U.S. energy independence, we're told, is at our fingertips thanks to the so-called “shale revolution”. Offsetting declines in conventional oil and gas production, shale gas and tight oil (shale oil) are being heralded as the means by which the U.S. will become energy independent – a net exporter of natural gas and once again the world’s largest oil producing nation.







But two new reports by *Post Carbon Institute* and *Energy Policy Forum* show that the hype simply doesn’t stand up to scrutiny.







*KEY FINDINGS, SHALE GAS
*
- High productivity shale gas plays are not ubiquitous: *Just six plays account for 88% of total production*.
Individual well decline rates range from 80-95% after 36 months in the top five U.S. plays.
- *Overall field declines require from 30-50% of production to be replaced annually with more drilling – roughly 7,200 new wells a year simply to maintain production*.
- *Dry shale gas plays require $42 billion/year in capital investment to offset declines*. This investment is not covered by sales: *in 2012, U.S. shale gas generated just $33 billion*, although some of the wells also produced liquids, which improved economics.

*KEY FINDINGS, TIGHT OIL (SHALE OIL)
*
- *More than 80 percent of tight oil production is from two unique plays*: the Bakken and the Eagle Ford.
- *Well decline rates are steep – between 81 and 90 percent in the first 24 months*.
- *Overall field decline rates are such that 40 percent of production must be replaced annually to maintain production*.
- *Together the Bakken and Eagle Ford plays may yield a little over 5 billion barrels – less than 10 months of U.S. consumption*.

*KEY FINDINGS, THE FINANCIAL PICTURE
*
- *Wall Street promoted the shale gas drilling frenzy which resulted in prices lower than the cost of production and thereby profited [enormously] from mergers & acquisitions and other transactional fees*.
- *Industry is demonstrating reticence to engage in further shale investment, abandoning pipeline projects, IPOs and joint venture projects*.
- *Shale gas has become one of the largest profit centers in some investment banks*, in direct parallel with the decline of natural gas prices.
- *Due to extreme levels of debt, stated proved undeveloped reserves (PUDs) may have been out of compliance with SEC rules at some shale companies* because of the threat of collateral default for some operators.
- *With natural gas prices far higher outside the U.S., exports are being pursued in an effort to shore up ailing balance sheets invested in shale assets*.

[YOUTUBE]4uKgU7krWzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Athanaka (14 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Esto le va a gustar a Stick-leg
> 
> *Wall Street's Shale 'Fraud' Exposed
> *
> ...



Comprad tubitos y empresas que fabriquen esas mierdas

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 10:23 ----------

El nehocio nunca fue el gas, el verdadero negocio es hacer agujeros.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Thyssenkrupp espera las primeras ganancias netas en 3 años y ha doblado en bolsa en los últimos 5 quarters!!!!. ¿comorrrrrr?. ¿los resultados no están alineados en el día a día con la cotización? Jooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cantor (14 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo hentiendo al chaval. Quería fardar en la oficina como aquel que provocó el A.S. o la Op. G.D.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



No será el H.S? :X


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> Comprad tubitos y empresas que fabriquen esas mierdas
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 10:23 ----------
> 
> El nehocio nunca fue el gas, el verdadero negocio es hacer agujeros.



En mi opinión lo que hay que comprar ahora es carboneras. Es solo cuestión de tiempo que se disparen al alza tan pronto todo el castillo de naipes de shale gas se desmorone. Tic-tac, tic-tac...


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2014)

Hoy tenemos guanismos rojos. Un soplo de aire fresco para los que se les ha escapado la subida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2014)

Rojos días,

Pues el dato se ha quedado justo en el numero que no dice nada, en el -0,2. La única pista de lo que nos espera es el bono alemán en la cota del 1% a 10 años. Si los halcones no se equivocan aquí tenemos tipos nulos para los próximos 10 años mínimo. Así que el tran-tran alcista sigue imparable.

SM sabe que Septiembre es su mes.

E.on, Tyssen...ya solo faltan dbk, y dtelekom y tenemos al cuarteto betleliano.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2014)

Ya queda menos para Octubre...


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que hay que comprar ahora es carboneras. Es solo cuestión de tiempo que se disparen al alza tan pronto todo el castillo de naipes de shale gas se desmorone. Tic-tac, tic-tac...



No lo veo.

El Shale Gas lo van a mantener al menos 5 años más y varias carboneras tienen aguante en sus accionistas actuales poco menos de 2 años.


----------



## mpbk (14 Ago 2014)

alo??

hola bebeeee

el ibex doble pull al hchi, debilidad.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No lo veo.
> 
> El Shale Gas lo van a mantener al menos 5 años más y varias carboneras tienen aguante en sus accionistas actuales poco menos de 2 años.



Y ese dato de donde lo sacas? porque si ingresan 30k y gasta >40k ahora, el año que viene, teniendo en cuenta que cada vez cuesta más extraer el gas, la relación ingresos/inversiones debe de acercarse al 1 contra 2 respectivamente.


----------



## Empatico (14 Ago 2014)

Enhorabuena a todos. Nuestra deuda pública (la reconocida) ya supera el billón de euros.
La deuda pública ya supera el billón | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Athanaka (14 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y ese dato de donde lo sacas? porque si ingresan 30k y gasta >40k ahora, el año que viene, teniendo en cuenta que cada vez cuesta más extraer el gas, la relación ingresos/inversiones debe de acercarse al 1 contra 2 respectivamente.



Se llama imprimir y vivir a credito, y puede durar muchosmuchos muchos año s.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Ago 2014)

Athanaka dijo:


> Se llama imprimir y vivir a credito, y puede durar muchosmuchos muchos año s.



Pues precisamente todas las noticias ultimamente van por el otro lado...:rolleye:


----------



## James Bond (14 Ago 2014)

Por cierto hoy es como si fuera viernes... es hora de TETAS. Ya me voy adelantando por si luego no puedo. Lo pongo es spoilers por alguien esta en el curro, como yo mas solo que la una :ouch:



Spoiler


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Rojos días,
> 
> Pues el dato se ha quedado justo en el numero que no dice nada, en el -0,2. La única pista de lo que nos espera es el bono alemán en la cota del 1% a 10 años. Si los halcones no se equivocan aquí tenemos tipos nulos para los próximos 10 años mínimo. Así que el tran-tran alcista sigue imparable.
> 
> ...



No veo yo sus 17 juanluises. ( 1 juanlu= mil ibex)

Ni aun invocando el poder de la loco-motora, logrará detener lo inevitable: Un reguero de botes cuve y gacelas con los rabillos de los ojos pintados tras unas sesiones con Pandoro

HE DICHO!!!
y ahora dejo paso a los apocalípticos, que he estado comedido. La edad me está haciendo más conservador en mis predicciones.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Artículo duro

*The Future Looks Bleak For Coal And We Shouldn’t Invest In It*

The future looks bleak for coal and we shouldn







In the transition towards a post-carbon future, infrastructure built today for fossil fuels could easily become stranded assets which burden investors and taxpayers with sunk costs. The proposal to build coal shipment facilities at Fraser Surrey Docks and Texada Island for U.S.-mined thermal coal is at risk of becoming B.C.’s version of Mirabel Airport in Quebec — underused infrastructure built for a future which never arrived.

*Proposals for new coal export facilities on the west coast of North America are facing strong political opposition based on climate science and environmental ethics*. It’s hard to imagine a sustainable future where a great deal more coal gets burned releasing unsustainable amounts of local and global air pollution. If coal has peaked as part of the world’s energy future, then building new infrastructure to ship more of this resource across the Pacific would be a risky and ill-advised investment.

*U.S. president Barack Obama’s recent policy to limit coal-fired power plant emissions only accelerates the reduction in domestic demand for American coal mined in Montana and Wyoming*. This trend has pushed mining companies to seek export markets in Asia.

While coal port proposals in Washington state are just beginning what looks to be a two-year-long process to produce publicly reviewed environmental impact assessments, the coal handling facility at Fraser Surrey Docks would have been up and running with no environmental review in less than a year had it not been for an outpouring of public concern. In future, a community protest could be seen to have saved our port from having made a losing bet on the future of U.S. coal exports.

Markets are volatile. U.S. suppliers face competition from Australia and Indonesia, also looking to export to East Asia. Two of these markets may be declining as the North Korean government announced new taxes on foreign coal and the Chinese government is now managing its economic growth to reduce deathly levels of urban air pollution and curb greenhouse gas emissions.

Perhaps this helps explain why *international coal prices have fallen steadily since early 2011, and are now so low that Powder River Basin coal companies can’t make a profit selling coal to Asia*.

These companies are in dire straights after several years of losses. The most “successful,” Cloud Peak Energy, has only been able to avoid the worst by buying up mining leases from the U.S. government at a fraction of their real value, and then shorting its own output in the futures market.

The world’s carbon bubble looks most likely to burst in coal. *Coal is equivalent to the subprime mortgage market when it comes to financial risk, and we’re being asked to build infrastructure that can only prop up this declining resource for a while*.

Whether it declines because of economic or environmental challenges, coal’s days as a global energy source are numbered.

Coal companies and export projects are increasingly attracting speculative investors as mainstream financial institutions retreat. Goldman Sachs pulled its investment in SSA Marine, the company pushing to build a massive coal export terminal at Cherry Point, Washington, and was replaced by Mexican billionaire Chico Pardo. Ambre Energy, the company behind two proposals in Washington and Oregon, has been saved from collapse with a buyout from private equity firm Resource Capital Fund.

And then there’s the Gunvor Group, a partner in the Signal Peak coal mine in Montana that exports through Westshore terminals. Until recently, Gunvor was partly owned by Russian speculator Gennady Timchenko. Timchenko has close ties to Vladimir Putin and sold his share of Gunvor in order to avoid U.S. sanctions imposed after Russia invaded Crimea.

These speculators seek an early profit, even as the long-term return on the Fraser Surrey Docks-Texada investment looks questionable at best. We thus run the risk that Port Metro Vancouver will be stuck with stranded assets that will outlast the Powder River Basin thermal coal production.

The port authority should undertake a life-cycle cost and risk analysis of this expanded coal infrastructure, including the decommissioning and site decontamination costs when the coal exports stop.

Exporting U.S. coal may seem like a good deal for speculators looking for a quick buck, but B.C. taxpayers need to be protected from the risks of a quick collapse of coal exports in future. *The best protection is to avoid expanding coal export infrastructure before the carbon bubble bursts*


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> No veo yo sus 17 juanluises. ( 1 juanlu= mil ibex)
> 
> Ni aun invocando el poder de la loco-motora, logrará detener lo inevitable: Un reguero de botes cuve y gacelas con los rabillos de los ojos pintados tras unas sesiones con Pandoro
> 
> ...



pandoro ya está en precalentamiento


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Timofónica reacciona hasta el hueco. Ahora veremos del palo que va


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2014)

Recojo el guante.

Yo el Ibex directamente solo lo miro para poner el color de los días. Incluso cuando veo las graficas de TEF entro por Eurostoxx. Pero lo dicho ahí va mi opinión.

Al final el Ibex son 6 valores. SAN, BBVA, TEF, ITX, IBE y REP. 
SAN y BBVA son moral hazardianos. La banca no funciona, esta claro, pero es que los mensajes de los BCE han sido muy claros. Que se han metido en un jardín del que no saben salir, pues también le arriendo esa ganancia.
TEF y REP son crony capitalism de libro, muy favorecidos por los tipos bajos. Son compañías muy endeudas, hay que mirar los tipos y los tipos les favorecen.
ITX es de los mejores negocios que hay en toda europa. Aunque solo sea por la inercia en 5 años seguirá siendo igual.

El Ibex bajara y subirá, no se cuanto ni cuando, pero sinceramente 3000 puntos, 4000 puntos, 7000 puntos son escenarios con, para mi, muy bajas probabilidades de ocurrir.
Eso si, debido a que el ibex35 es un 30% de pequeñas compañías que siempre amplifican los movimientos, en las caídas el rojo se hará mas intenso.

17.000 puntos del Ibex se verán, pero igual tardan 10 años.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Recojo el guante.
> 
> Yo el Ibex directamente solo lo miro para poner el color de los días. Incluso cuando veo las graficas de TEF entro por Eurostoxx. Pero lo dicho ahí va mi opinión.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Recojo el guante.
> 
> Yo el Ibex directamente solo lo miro para poner el color de los días. Incluso cuando veo las graficas de TEF entro por Eurostoxx. Pero lo dicho ahí va mi opinión.
> 
> ...



Se está alineando en el bando de Rumpelstinkin y mas concretamente en la facción del puto amo y MV, con estrategias cortilargas, algo mas largas que cortas. Recuerde que cuando se venga a la trinchera, tendrá que cumplir con un rol de juguete sexual, para admitirle. Roma no negocia con traidores!!! 
::

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 12:03 ----------

Como. verá hoy estoy en plan "haciendo amigos" aquí y en CdC


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2014)

Yo siempre he dicho, porque lo creo, que en bolsa no se puede tener chaqueta. Hay que ser un chaquetero. Porque nada es eterno, la bolsa por su razón de ser es variable, cambiante. Y desde hace un tiempo soy larguista, y lo seré hasta que no vea algunas cosas. Si lo prefiere en niveles MMjr, un stoxx50 por encima 2900 no me hace pensar en cambiar de idea. O el dia que se vislumbre una subida de tipos en el core euro. 

Dentro de ese color de fondo, hay variables que pueden hacer que uno se ponga corto si opera en futuros y hace operaciones de días, o hace scalping en sectores concretos. Yo no puedo formarme una cartera bajista en este momento porque no veo probable un escenario bajista muy fuerte al caer. Quizas cuando dentro de 4 semanas el stoxx50 cotice en 2850 puntos le pueda decir que ahora si comienzo a pensar en caídas gordas.

Con un bono alemán donde esta, no habrá caídas bursátiles de consideración. El mercado de bonos, por su tamaño, atrae a los mas perspicaces inversores y nos podemos fiar de sus apuestas. Mucho mas que de los pers o cash flow de las empresas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2014)

1) Claro que las economías modernas son guiadas por los BCE, no creo que mucha gente dude de esto. Solo tiene que ver el paso de los bancos conforme sus banqueros centrales tocan el tambor.

2) Alemania no esta en recesión, un primer trimestre anormalmente alto ha tendio un precio de este dato, el -0,2 si leyó ayer el hilo es lo que todo el mundo tenia en la mesa desde hace días, como normal, esperado, por debajo de eso hubiera habido sorpresa, pero lo esperado no es noticia.

3) Los experimentos del BCE tienen orden de disparo y ese orden es su propio target de inflación. El BCE tiene como objetivo envilecer la moneda que usted y yo usamos un 15% cada 7 años, o según ellos un 2% anual. Con los tipos aplastados, nada es lo suficientemente estúpido como para no ser intentado.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ago 2014)

superralph strikes again


----------



## Athanaka (14 Ago 2014)

Pues ya estamos verdes


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2014)

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 12:37 ----------

[/COLOR]Ha debido salir una buena noticia. Se ha acabado el petróleo, nos están atacando desde Raticuli... vaya subida


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 1) Claro que las economías modernas son guiadas por los BCE, no creo que mucha gente dude de esto. Solo tiene que ver el paso de los bancos conforme sus banqueros centrales tocan el tambor.
> 
> 2) Alemania no esta en recesión, un primer trimestre anormalmente alto ha tendio un precio de este dato, el -0,2 si leyó ayer el hilo es lo que todo el mundo tenia en la mesa desde hace días, como normal, esperado, por debajo de eso hubiera habido sorpresa, pero lo esperado no es noticia.
> 
> 3) Los experimentos del BCE tienen orden de disparo y ese orden es su propio target de inflación. El BCE tiene como objetivo envilecer la moneda que usted y yo usamos un 15% cada 7 años, o según ellos un 2% anual. Con los tipos aplastados, nada es lo suficientemente estúpido como para no ser intentado.



No hay nada mas ciclico que las ventas de autos o la producción de acero

BMW

Pag 2

BMW vende un 5% mas que el año pasado

Arcelor

pag 8

Esperan un crecimiento de la demanda global de acero en un 3% global

Como dice JPrats me fio mas de las cuentas de Danone,BMW,Vw que estiman crecimientos del 3% que de los gobiernos


----------



## Pygmalion (14 Ago 2014)

Giro hacia el verde...


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ago 2014)

Por tercer día choca con la zona 10330 y de momento no puede.

Me tienta cerrar unos larguitos que tengo con ligeras plusvis hasta ver si rompe hacia arriba.


----------



## Xiux (14 Ago 2014)

Buen Dia, 

Acabaremos en verde today !

BKIR el bankia irlandes se está poniendo bonito, ahi estoy dentro desde 0,26

Esprit holdings sacará resultados en septiembre y serán buenos, valor estrecho, bolsa de Hong Kong, en Dolares honkonianos pero puede dar un gamesaso, avisados estais

s2


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2014)

Es ahora o nunca... compremossssss!!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ago 2014)

Me salgo del lado larguito, a ver como evoluciona nuestro Ralph.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ago 2014)

parece que las Ebro suben un poquillo. a ver qué pasa con 15.40


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ago 2014)

dato de paro usano malillo


off:
La policía malasia investiga hoy la retirada de 111.000
ringit (34.895 dólares o 26.133 euros al cambio actual) de
las cuentas de cuatro de los pasajeros que viajaban en el
avión de Malaysia Airlines que desapareció el 8 de marzo
pasado.
"Los bancos se apercibieron de la retirada del dinero el 18
de julio. Realizaron una investigación interna antes de
denunciarlo a la Policía el 2 de agosto", indicó el ayudante
del director del Departamento de Investigación de Delitos
Comerciales, Izany Abdul Ghany, según el diario malasio
The Star.


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es ahora o nunca... compremossssss!!!!



Mr. FranR, que echo de menos al MV.... fijo que está con una gatita de vacances, ahora nos estaria contando historias de la cuña o la cuñaá ... esas bajistas y arcistas ...

El otro ... Er payo trollon de la mano en el paquete no mola nah de nah... a la tani y al chunbelo no le hacen nah de grasias...

Ya no volvemos a ver 11 miles de bellon hasta dentro de musho musho tiempo...!!!


----------



## pollastre (14 Ago 2014)

Hoygan, quhecomprao porque dicen questovaparriba, el reboteh en en los 9000 ha vuelto a funcionar.

Si compro ahora, todavía estoy a tiempo de llegar de nuevo al FDAX10K.

Ahá.

::


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, quhecomprao porque dicen questovaparriba, el reboteh en en los 9000 ha vuelto a funcionar.
> 
> Si compro ahora, todavía estoy a tiempo de llegar de nuevo al FDAX10K.
> 
> ...



Pero digame que no se cree unos 10,4-10,5K al final del año? o mejor principio del siguiente.

Ya se que no sirve para indices ... pero si para acciones.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pero digame que no se cree unos 10,4-10,5K al final del año? o mejor principio del siguiente.
> 
> Ya se que no sirve para indices ... pero si para acciones.





Ya sabe Ud., mosca-man, que hay una visita al ES2022 pendiente... creo que lo posteé hace ya algunas semanas aquí mismo. 

Pero sin pólvora (que diría MM, en su terminología) le diré lo que visitaremos: un carajo de grajo.... y el problema es que desde que tocamos el suelo del bracket l/p (ES1890), no ha habido platita grande.

¿A final de año, dice Ud.? Bueno, y por qué no. Y por qué sí. La verdad, no lo sé. Si la platita grande entra, el ES2022 se reactiva. Si no entra, el cambio de bracket l/p al 1K8 está esperándonos. ¿ Qué prisa hay ? 

Yo sabré lo que pasará cuando la platita grande llegue (o no llegue), ese es el trabajo de los cuantitativos, y créame que eso me da ventaja temporal sobre muchos, muchos actores de mercado. Pero que Ud. me pregunte lo que pasará estas navidades ahora mismo, es tanto como preguntarme si yo soy la bruja Lola y conozco las intenciones del dinero grande. Entienda Ud. que está haciendo la pregunta incorrecta.

Por lo demás, veo que está haciendo Ud. buenas migas con el DONnie. Es un poco seco al principio, pero buen chico por lo demás, ya verá. Lo... verá. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

Chicki-chick, usted si que es un levantisco sarraceno cuando quiere, pero como no invitas, me tuve que ir con otros a cocerme..


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ago 2014)

¿A Coca-colas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿A Coca-colas?



Chick-Hen, le atizas o le atizo??????????????


Hombre de poco conosimiento. Son calicasas. Mezcla de vinos con sifon y algo de algún que otro alcohol...Brebaje mágico que hace que a las chicas se les caigan las braguitas solas :: :: ::


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chick-Hen, le atizas o le atizo??????????????
> 
> 
> Hombre de poco conosimiento. Son calicasas. Mezcla de vinos con sifon y algo de algún que otro alcohol...Brebaje mágico que hace que las chicas se les caigan las braguitas solas :: :: ::



¿Y a Pandoro que efecto le causa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y a Pandoro que efecto le causa?



Le brillan esos ojitos que tiene. Lo que no se si eso es bueno, malo o bueno-malo.


Ese día me vine arriba al segundo calicasas y empezamos a tirarle a la mojama y el jamón joselito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Ago 2014)

Se lo pasa mal el DONnie eh....

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 17:05 ----------

@Bankiero.
Pruebe al 4 post seguido que lea de guano comprar largos. Hago la prueba diariamente. Este es el resultado de las ultimas 24 horas. Tengo otra con el JJJ, pero como esta de vacaciones ahora no sale nada...







---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 17:17 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> No hay nada mas ciclico que las ventas de autos o la producción de acero
> 
> BMW
> 
> ...



Una de las cosas malas de las compañias españolas es que hasta hace 2 dias publicaban sus resultados de manera muy light. No es el caso de las automovilisticas alemanas que cada mes cuentan cuantos coches estan vendiendo y cuanto dinero obtienen por la venta, luega mas tarde te cuentan el margen y demas...

Las ventas siguen creciendo y mientras los beneficios de las empresas vengan de vender mas productos y/o mas caros, los accionistas tenemos que estar contentos. El mes que las ventas de Daimler o BMW comiencen a caer, sera momento de plantearse la situación. A menos que cuentes con todo un departamento de analistas que te proyecten escenarios...pero me da que aqui solo tenemos al JJJ, y esta de vacaciones :XX::XX:.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 17:19 ----------

A todas estas yo venia a contar que Contador correra la vuelta, que la ganara el de Maty Powah, pero el de pinto es el de pinto.


----------



## mpbk (14 Ago 2014)

subo stop natural gas materia prima a minimos de hoy. voy con 15 contratos.....een mi broker han entrado 10000 contratos de compra...

beneficio 5 cifras sacaremos


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> subo stop natural gas materia prima a minimos de hoy. voy con 15 contratos.....een mi broker han entrado 10000 contratos de compra...
> 
> beneficio 5 cifras sacaremos



5 cifras... contando con 2 ó con 3 decimales...??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> 5 cifras... contando con 2 ó con 3 decimales...??


----------



## mpbk (14 Ago 2014)

al final planos.....

mejor ir a la playa

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 17:38 ----------




atman dijo:


> 5 cifras... contando con 2 ó con 3 decimales...??



tu mira el gas natural en un mesecito...y ya me calculas cuando he ganado

tu habrás ganado 0 o habrás palmao


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Momento de sacar los cañones.

Si el movimiento es bajista en el SP, no debe subir apenas más.

Vamos buscando el punto de cortos.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chick-Hen, le atizas o le atizo??????????????
> 
> 
> Hombre de poco conosimiento. Son calicasas. Mezcla de vinos con sifon y algo de algún que otro alcohol...Brebaje mágico que hace que a las chicas se les caigan las braguitas solas :: :: ::




Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho.

Falto está el HVEI35 de umildá y conosimiento en las últimas calendas, qué duda cabe..., mas, ¡ay!, magrada, magrada.... no menos falto de boobs anda, cúmpleme manifestarle.

Le he comentado... creo que no... le he comentado a Ud., que en la estación de ferrocarriles de Ud., hay un restaurante japonés... pues hete aquí, que debe Ud. pedir allí la okonomiyaki (vulgo pizza japonesa).

Cuando lo haga y la pruebe, no... no me agradezca que le haya abierto los ojos en SU propio territorio, a uno de los mejores manjares que pueda Ud. deglutir... ya sabe que lo hago por Ud. sin esperar nada a cambio... lo hago por el DONnie.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Ago 2014)

Buen puente, disfruten de las plusvis, de la vida.

Mañana Rock, Extremoduro en Arenas.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 17:51 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chicki-chick, usted si que es un levantisco sarraceno cuando quiere, pero como no invitas, me tuve que ir con otros a cocerme..



¿A jugar al paddel?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho.
> 
> Falto está el HVEI35 de umildá y conosimiento en las últimas calendas, qué duda cabe..., mas, ¡ay!, magrada, magrada.... no menos falto de boobs anda, cúmpleme manifestarle.
> 
> ...



Ejjjjjj que yo por el extrarradio no me muevo ::

Habremos de hacer acopio de valor e ir a probar. :baba:


Le envío una amiga para que le de un repaso.... a su mesa


----------



## Se vende (14 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ejjjjjj que yo por el extrarradio no me muevo ::
> 
> Habremos de hacer acopio de valor e ir a probar. :baba:
> 
> ...



Es hipnotizante ::


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho.
> 
> Falto está el HVEI35 de umildá y conosimiento en las últimas calendas, qué duda cabe..., mas, ¡ay!, magrada, magrada.... no menos falto de boobs anda, cúmpleme manifestarle.
> 
> ...



Mmmm....

Aquí lo tiene, casero, de Salmón y champiñones...








NO es mío ¿eh? es una amiguete que se pirra por la cocina oriental... además de ser un auténtico sibarita...

Hágale caso piratón... si son buenos le encantará...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mmmm....
> 
> Aquí lo tiene, casero, de Salmón y champiñones...
> 
> ...



en ledesma tiene una pequeña tienda de productos fukushimitas. que pregunte por Jon, le aconsejará.

es un chaval muy majo. de txikis nos reíamos porque tiene narcolepsia. ahora ni puta gracia, claro.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2014)

Gracias Ane. No sé exactamente cual es... pero me suena como que llevan unos meses ¿no? Creo haber leído algo de que abrían... yo no soy mucho de comida de japo... pero hay cosas buenísimas, y otras... que si están bien hechas, vale... pero es que hay cada arroz por ahí que es que...


Por cierto.... QUE COÑAZO de día tienen los yankeeess... si descuentas la primera hora, llevan clavados en ese rango de 3 puntos... total para, a última hora, irse parribacomosiloviera... colocadito,un poco pero no mucho y tal... que mañana hay vencimientos...


Edito: Si egggque... si antes hablo antes rompe...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ago 2014)

ledesma 5
sumo


----------



## Mr. Blonde (14 Ago 2014)

A todos los efectos es cuasi viernes y tocaría... pero ya que se ha ido una de las más grandes y bellas actrices, a ella le corresponde ser la mujer del viernes.









"Si me necesitas, silba"


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

3 minis cortos en el SP.

Vamos a ver si nos estaba trolleando o no.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ago 2014)

para los que llevan pilas y cosas de esas
finance.yahoo.com/news/plug-power-shares-surging-121607573.html


----------



## mpbk (14 Ago 2014)

el oil rompiendo, se va a 95


----------



## ane agurain (14 Ago 2014)

enhorabuena bankieros

El culebrón sobre la venta del Valencia parece haber
llegado a su fin. Después de varios tiras y aflojas el
empresario asiático Peter Lim ha conseguido llegar a un
acuerdo con Bankia para hacerse con el club por 140
millones cuando la entidad bancaria exigía 200.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

*Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ago 2014)

Pues yo por lo menos no veo nada que pueda hacer pensar en bajadas al SP.
Vix de nuevo hacia abajo, indicadores hacia arriba...


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)

Magufeando y tal


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Ago 2014)

JC Penney cerrando en máximos con volumen importante y en el after subiendo un 8% en 10,50.
Mañana a ver como se comporta.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2014)




----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> JC Penney cerrando en máximos con volumen importante y en el after subiendo un 8% en 10,50.
> Mañana a ver como se comporta.



Avisados estabais.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 00:51 ----------




bertok dijo:


>



Ese grafico solo indica alcismo porque demuestra que esta todo muy manipulado y esa manipulacion atiende a que es necesario según su criterio.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> JC Penney cerrando en máximos con volumen importante y en el after subiendo un 8% en 10,50.
> Mañana a ver como se comporta.





Janus dijo:


> Avisados estabais.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 00:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Veremos si da oportunidad de entrar


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2014)

Previsiblemente no en el corto plazo. Ayer dije que el reward va en el riesgo y viceversa. Este business tiene derecho de admisión.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Ago 2014)

Señor Robopoli: ahora que tenemos las ATHM lanzadas voy a hacer la pregunta tonta del dia: es razonable esperar que supere los maximos de 51?
A ver si Manh se anima tambien


----------



## Janus (15 Ago 2014)

a mi me parece que los resultados de JC Penney, tras revisarlos, son simplemente brutales para la situación de la empresa.

Tiene mucha deuda y dudas fundadas sobre la deriva de los ingresos salvo que sea mitigada a costa de subir ventas tirando precios con lo que el margen se derrumba y desaparece la capacidad de repago de la deuda.

Simplemente resumir los resultados en: incrementa las ventas subiendo el margen. Exactamente lo que quiere oir la pléyade de buitres que buscan el giro de largo plazo.

El momento mágico puede producirse: es aquel en el que los cortos se cierran y además aparecen fondos estables que compran buscando el largo plazo. Combinación que ya hemos visto en su día en First Solar.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 05:14 ----------

Venga, para los buhos.

[YOUTUBE]ZpdpBic_aQg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5dqqMp_hNEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)

Buenos días


----------



## Topongo (15 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Buenos días



Buen post de primera hora!
Por la mañana lencería por la tarde boobs






Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)




----------



## Topongo (15 Ago 2014)

Oigan el ibex anda en marcha no?






Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)

El SP nos dirá hoy por dónde va.

Voy corto con 3 minis desde ayer, a ver si el hijoputa de pandoro aparece de un puta vez por nueva york ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Buenas...


----------



## sr.anus (15 Ago 2014)

buenos dias
preparando la operacion salida
[YOUTUBE]vp6LTFd8a5I[/YOUTUBE] descansar al menos el 15 de agosto, dejad los largos, cortos y cortilargos para septiembre.


[YOUTUBE]aanv-bVDjy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (15 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oigan el ibex anda en marcha no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooooleeee, demasiadas tetas operadas?

olé por eso


----------



## Chila (15 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ooooooleeee, demasiadas tetas operadas?
> 
> olé por eso



Ninguna pega oigan.
¿habeis visto el ssubidon de las farmas que investigan en ebola?


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El SP nos dirá hoy por dónde va.
> 
> Voy corto con 3 minis desde ayer, a ver si el hijoputa de pandoro aparece de un puta vez por nueva york ienso:ienso:ienso:



Pandoreado con -700 lereles ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## mpbk (15 Ago 2014)

que cojones hace el dow jones subiendo tanto..........

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 10:59 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Ninguna pega oigan.
> ¿habeis visto el ssubidon de las farmas que investigan en ebola?



yo soy asi yo siempre digo lo que pienso, que esta noche tu y yo vamos a llenarnos de placer, lo que te haga no vas a olvidar, dejate llevaaarrr


que farmaceuticas son? 

la verdad es que estoy out...

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 10:59 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Oigan el ibex anda en marcha no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como se llama esta preciosidad?

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 11:04 ----------

añado largos ibex

jojojojo


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2014)

en mi gacelera opinion como hoy usa cierre verde hay subida para unos cuantos dias mas

para ver aqui el 10600 o mas

pollo dijo q veriamos probablemente el 2020 en USA, asi q ahora mismo supongo q el lado corto es para los q quieran perder platita y sentir a pandoro


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> en mi gacelera opinion como hoy usa cierre verde hay subida para unos cuantos dias mas
> 
> para ver aqui el 10600 o mas
> 
> pollo dijo q veriamos probablemente el 2020 en USA, asi q ahora mismo supongo q el lado corto es para los q quieran perder platita y sentir a pandoro



Creo que no ha dicho eso. Ha dicho que ese nivel parece quedar pendiente. Pero para eso hace falta un dinero que está de vacaciones... o de retiro espiritual para una temporada... aunque hoy parece que hay algo de movimiento.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)

Todo lo que se necesita saber sobre ANR, su negocio y perspectivas :: :: :: 

*A guide to Alpha Natural Resources*

*Alpha Natural Resources*

With revenue of over $5 billion for fiscal 2013, Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) is the second-largest publicly traded coal producer (XME) in the U.S. It’s behind only Peabody Energy (BTU). Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) is the largest American producer and exporter of metallurgical coal. Alpha also produces and sells thermal coal in both domestic and international markets.







The company’s coal operations are primarily divided into three segments:

- Eastern steam coal
- Western steam coal
- Metallurgical coal

Eastern steam coal refers to steam coal (or thermal coal) mined in Appalachia (Virginia, West Virginia, Kentucky, and Pennsylvania). Western steam coal includes coal mined from the company’s two mines in Powder River Basin (or PRB) in Wyoming. The company mines metallurgical coal in Appalachia. The company’s Western coal operations (steam and metallurgical) had 86 mines as of March 31, 2014, out of which 60 were underground and the remaining were surface mines.

Apart from coal operations, the company produces and sells other allied commodities and also provides freight and handling services

*Product mix
*
Out of total revenues of $1.05 billion in 2Q2014, the company derived $532 million (or 49.5%) through steam coal, $388 million (or 36.1%) through metallurgical coal, and the remainder through other products and services.

While the company derives 36% of its revenues from metallurgical (or met) coal, met coal accounted for only 22.5% of total tons sold. This is because metallurgical coal is pricier than thermal coal.

Alpha Natural Resources’ product mix sits in between Walter Energy’s (WLT), which derives almost all its revenues through met coal, and Cloud Peak Energy’s (CLD), which derives all its revenues from thermal coal. For a more detailed overview of Alpha Natural Resources, read Market Realist’s in-depth analysis.

The company’s status as the biggest met coal producer in the U.S. has turned against Alpha in the last few quarters

*Why Alpha Natural Resources is battling a weak met coal market*

*Challenges facing the U.S. met coal industry
*
Demand from China is slowing for multiple reasons. These include rising production in Australia and slowing economic growth. China imported 3.9 million tons of coal from the U.S. in Q1 2013. In Q1, imports fell to just 781 thousand tons.

The majority of the metallurgical coal exported by the U.S. went to Asian countries in the past. With rising production levels in Australia and a depreciating Australian dollar, Asian countries find it more cost-effective to import from Australia than from the U.S. According to Alpha’s management, Australian year-to-date exports were up 13% (or by 10 million tons) to 90 million tons.







The prices reached as high as $330 per ton in 2011 due to shortages on account of floods in Australia. Many coal producers—including Alpha, Arch Coal (ACI), and Walter Energy (WLT)—acquired met coal assets through debt, hoping that the met coal price rally would continue.

With the current state of oversupply, the benchmark price for met coal has fallen to $120 per ton. The lower prices and lower demand from Asia have resulted in a difficult time for U.S. metallurgical coal producers (XME). These producers (including Alpha) had to respond to the tough time by implementing production cuts and idling mines. The SPDR S&P Metals & Mining ETF (XME) invests in metal and mining companies, including coal producers.

While Peabody Energy (BTU) doesn’t have any metallurgical coal assets in the U.S., its Australian operations are hampered by lower metallurgical coal prices. Peabody Energy (BTU) recently announced production cuts at its Australian mine to the tune of 1.5 million tons. To learn more, see our 2Q2014 earnings update for Walter Energy, Being a pure play met coal producer isn’t good for Walter Energy

*Assessing Alpha Natural Resources’ 2Q14 met coal business*

*Alpha Natural Resources’ met coal business
*
Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) is the biggest producer (XME) and exporter of met coal in the U.S. The SPDR S&P Metals & Mining ETF (XME) invests in metal and mining companies, including coal producers. Alpha Natural Resources is the world’s third largest metallurgical coal exporter, behind only Australian exporters like BHP Billiton.

The company sold 20.1 million tons of met coal in FY13, out of which 14.9 million tons (or 74%) was exported to customers in 29 countries across North America, Europe, South America, Asia, and Africa. The company has 25 million tons in export capacity at ports through the East Coast and Gulf of Mexico







*Met coal revenues and shipments
*
As export demand moderated, shipments of met coal also moderated. The revenues of the company were affected by lower volume as well as lower sales realization per ton.

The company’s metallurgical coal volumes were down 20% to 4.5 million tons in the quarter compared to 5.6 million tons in 2Q2013. The realization per ton for met coal was also down to $86.3 in 2Q2014 from $101 in 2Q2013. The lower shipments coupled with lower realization per ton resulted in the company’s met coal revenues dropping by 31.6% to $388 million in 2Q2013 from $567 million in 2Q2013.

*Management’s take on the met coal business
*
According to management, producers have announced 20 million tons of production cuts globally. Some of these production cuts haven’t materialized yet, as some mines have yet to be idled or sell remaining inventory. Management expects the production cuts to fully come in effect and expects another 5 to 10 million tons in cuts in the second half of the year.

Arch Coal (ACI), Walter Energy (WLT), and Peabody Energy (BTU) have announced mine idling and production cuts recently. While management isn’t bullish on the prospects of its met coal business over the next few quarters, it expects met coal prices to at least stabilize going into 2015.

Within the met coal business, management expects the Atlantic market (exports to Europe) to do better than the Pacific market (exports to Asia), as the Pacific market will remain oversupplied due to its proximity to Australia. Europe’s steel production is up 3.8% in the first half of 2014. If the momentum continues, the export demand for metallurgical coal from Europe will pick up.

The met coal business is going through a rough patch. So is the thermal coal business

*Why weak rail connectivity affects Alpha’s steam coal business*

*Alpha’s steam coal business*

Just like the met coal business, volumes and realization per ton at the Alpha’s (ANR) thermal coal business were down—though less dramatically. Thermal coal revenues were down 4.4% (or $24.3 million) to $531.5 million in 2Q2014 from $555.8 in 2Q2013







The Eastern coal business shipped 7.5 million tons of steam coal in 2Q2014. This was around 0.3 million tons more than the 7.2 million tons shipped in 2Q2013. But realization per ton dropped to $58.5 in 2Q2014 from $62.5 in 2Q2013. This resulted in revenues from the Eastern steam coal segment dropping 2% to $438 million.

Western coal (with mines in the Powder River Basin, or PRB, Wyoming) volume dropped to 7.9 million tons in 2Q2014 from 8.8 million tons in 2Q2013. This fall was primarily due to rail underperformance and production curtailments. The company’s sales realization for Western steam coal was also down to $11.81 in 2Q2014 from $12.37 in 2Q2013.

*PRB rail connectivity
*
Underperformance of rail connectivity has been a key issue for coal producers (XME) operating out of PRB, including Alpha (ANR), Peabody Energy (BTU), Arch Coal (ACI), and Cloud Peak Energy (CLD). Producers have been forced to reduce guidance, as they’re not in a position to deliver committed coal to customers due to rail connectivity issues. Rail connectivity issues have added to coal producers’ costs per ton as fixed costs are divided over fewer tons.

Railroad companies are understaffed. Moreover, coal has to compete with other commodities offering higher margins to railroads for rail wagons. So management doesn’t expect connectivity to improve materially during the rest of 2014.

Apart from PRB rail connectivity issues, competition for the company’s Western steam coal business from the Illinois basin and regulatory issues are hampering the company’s thermal coal business.

Met and thermal coal volumes are down. So are realizations per ton. The only way the company can maintain its gross margin per ton is through cost cuts

*Alpha Natural Resources’ latest cost performance is spectacular*

*Higher gross margin per ton*

As you saw in the previous parts of this series, volumes and pricing for both met coal and thermal coal remained subdued during the quarter. Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) seems to have responded well to the challenge by cutting costs







Eastern coal operations’ (met and thermal combined) cost of sales per ton dropped to $62 in 2Q2014 from $74.4 in 2Q2013 and $65.72 in 1Q2014. The company achieved this cost reduction through various measures. These measures include curtailing production in high-cost mines and other programs.

The cost of sales per ton at the company’s Western operations came in higher, at $12.06 compared to $10.08 in 2Q2013 and $10.23 in 1Q2014. This result was primarily due to lower shipments resulting from poor rail connectivity. But cost saving in the Eastern operations offset the higher cost in the West.

The average cost per ton came in at $42.14. This result was lower than 2Q2013′s $48.2 but higher than 1Q2014′s $41.25. Apart from reducing operating costs, the company has also reduced its capital expenditure. The company has recently announced idling of up to 11 surface mines and support operations in West Virginia that could result in 1,100 job cuts.

Other coal producers (XME)—like Arch Coal (ACI), Peabody Energy (BTU), and Walter Coal (WLT)—are also undertaking cost saving initiatives like idling mines and curtailing production to sail through this difficult time.

*Can costs go down any further?
*
Kevin Crutchfield, chairman and CEO, said during the conference call, “In terms of additional big cost leverage, we don’t have anything of the scale that we’ve announced previously.” This shows that costs may have bottomed out. In fact, with miners’ holidays coming up in 3Q, costs may rise marginally.

So did the higher margin per ton help the company curtail losses?

*Why cost savings helped Alpha Natural Resources’ 2Q14 earnings*

*Lower adjusted EBITDA due to lower tonnage*

Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) reported adjusted earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization (or adjusted EBITDA) of $75.7 million for 2Q2014. During the same period last year, the company had reported adjusted EBITDA of $97.6 million. While the company’s margins per ton improved, the lower tonnage resulted in lower revenues and, in turn, lower adjusted EBITDA







*The bottom line
*
The company reported net losses of $512.6 million for 2Q2014 compared to net losses of $185.7 for 2Q2013. The difference was largely due to $308.7 million in non-cash goodwill impairment expenses. The company impaired goodwill on the balance sheet at its Eastern operations due to loss of value.

On a per-share basis, the net losses came in at $2.32 for 2Q2014 compared to $0.84 for 2Q2013. Other major coal producers (XME)—like Peabody Energy (BTU), Walter Energy (WLT), and Arch Coal (ACI)—have also posted net losses during the quarter.

The SPDR S&P Metals & Mining ETF (XME) invests in metal and mining companies, including coal producers. To read about Walter Energy’s 2Q2014 earnings, read the Market Realist series Being a pure play met coal producer isn’t good for Walter Energy.

*The cash burn continues
*
While Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) exhibited stellar cost performance during the quarter, its free cash flows came in at -$260 compared to free cash burn of $60.7 million in 2Q2013. Two major uses of cash were a legal settlement (net of insurance receipts) of $195 million and capital expenditure (or capex) of $43 million.

If Alpha is still burning cash, where is it funding its losses from?

*How is Alpha Natural Resources funding its losses?*

*Sources and uses of funds
*
As you saw in the previous part of this series, Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) has burnt $260 million during the quarter despite stellar cost performance. The company has been burning cash for some quarters now due to the unfavorable industry environment. In this environment, there are only two options left for the company. One is to sell assets and the other is to raise additional debt.







In December 2013, the company sold its stake in its Marcellus Shale joint venture to its partner, Rice Energy (RICE), for $100 million in cash and $200 million in Rice Energy shares. As the lockup period ended on July 22, the company is contemplating the sale of its Rice Energy’s shares. The shares are worth an estimated $290 million. The company still has 10,000 acres of space in the Marcellus Shale that it has yet to explore.

The company issued $500 million in senior secured notes maturing in August 2020 during the quarter. The majority of the proceeds were used to fund losses and towards meeting working capital requirements. The company also incurred capex of $43 million during the quarter.

The company used $149 million of the proceeds to boost cash and cash equivalents to $768.5 million. As of June 30, the company had total liquidity of $2.4 billion, including marketable securities of $600 million and unused bank lines of $967 million in addition to available cash and cash equivalents.

With mounting losses, major coal producers (XME) like Peabody Energy (BTU) and Walter Energy (WLT) are building liquidity to stay solvent, hoping for coal prices to pick up.

Alpha saved costs but continued to take losses. How did the market react to Alpha’s performance?

*Why Alpha Natural Resources gained despite its Q2 2014 losses*

*Exceeding expectations
*
Alpha Natural Resources’ (ANR) share rallied 8.2% on August 6, when it announced the 2Q2014 results. The results surpassed analyst expectations on almost all counts.

Sales came in at $1.05 billion against expectations of $1.03 billion. The adjusted net loss came in at $123.4 million—lower than the expected loss of $178.6 million. The adjusted loss per share came in at $0.56 against expectations of -$0.742.

The company surpassed expectations primarily because of the stellar cost performance in the Appalachian.







Peabody Energy (BTU) was up 1.22%, Arch Coal (ACI) was up 2.25%, and Cloud Peak Energy was up 1.48% on August 6.

*What are analysts saying about the company?
*
JP Morgan (JPM) reaffirmed its “Neutral” rating on Alpha, with a price target of $5 (a 29% premium over the current price of $3.87). Brean Capital also maintained its “Hold” rating but issued a lower price target at $3.35.

Analysts acknowledge the cost reduction efforts the company has taken during the quarter for bringing Eastern costs to a multi-year low of $62 a ton.

*Management’s take
*
Management seems to be cautiously optimistic about the met coal business and expects prices to at least stabilize at the start of 2015. While production cuts to the tune of 20 million tons are announced globally, management says that another 5 million to 10 million tons of cuts are required to arrest the fall in met coal prices.

Management has acknowledged challenges on the thermal coal front. Most prominent of these challenged is the threat from low natural gas prices and regulatory issues surrounding coal. The PRB rail issue isn’t expected to change materially before the start of 2015.

Moreover, coal stocks at utilities are running low. But there seems to be no hurry to fill stocks. To learn more about challenges facing the U.S. coal industry (XME), read the Market Realist series Must-know: Why coal producers’ stocks are declining.

*Alpha Natural Resources’ guidance for the rest of 2014*

*2014 guidance
*
Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) revised its guidance downward. It now expects to sell 75 million to 80 million tons of coal in full-year 2014. The guidance includes:

15 million to 18 million tons of met coal
34 million to 37 million tons of Western steam coal
26 million to 30 million tons of Eastern steam coal
Notably, the guidance for the Western steam coal is down from an earlier 37 million to 40 million tons due to ongoing troubles with PRB rail connectivity.







As you saw earlier in this series, the company expects costs to go up marginally during the third quarter due to miners’ holidays.

*A look into the future
*
The coal industry (XME) isn’t having a good time. To make matters worse, met coal producers have greater difficulty due to oversupply in the market and rising production levels in Australia. The SPDR S&P Metals & Mining ETF (XME) invests in metal and mining companies, including coal producers.

Management has maintained a cautious tone in its guidance, acknowledging the issues facing the company and the industry. The company has started taking steps to survive through the difficult time. It has built large liquidity of around $2.8 billion to stay afloat while cash burn continues. The company has worked hard during the quarter to save costs, resulting in lower-than-expected losses.

All these efforts have put the company in a better position to survive the downturn than it was a couple of quarters back, when analysts questioned the company’s future.

However, the path isn’t easy. The company has $3.9 billion debt piling over it. As the company’s still burning cash, the debt load may remain for a long time. This could result in continued large outgoing interest. So a marginal improvement in coal prices may not help the company come out of trouble. Plus, the costs may not go down any further.

So the short-to-medium-term outlook for Alpha looks grim. But if met coal producers across the globe act sensibly to curb the oversupply, the whole industry will benefit from rising prices.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

Este debe ser el tirón de los 1 menos cuarto ....


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Creo que no ha dicho eso. Ha dicho que ese nivel parece quedar pendiente. Pero para eso hace falta un dinero que está de vacaciones... o de retiro espiritual para una temporada... aunque hoy parece que hay algo de movimiento.



vale, re-leyendo quizas tengas tu mas razon yo en lo q dijo pollastre (ausencia de platita leoncia a dia de hoy)

gracias por corregirme

aun asi, sigo creyendo q el 10600 es muy probable q se vea en los proximos dias (aunq sea solo por inercia y con 4 duros de volumen)


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> vale, re-leyendo quizas tengas tu mas razon yo en lo q dijo pollastre (ausencia de platita leoncia a dia de hoy)
> 
> gracias por corregirme
> 
> aun asi, sigo creyendo q el 10600 es muy probable q se vea en los proximos dias (aunq sea solo por inercia y con 4 duros de volumen)



El nivel clave a superar (segùn yo lo veo) es el *10.485*.

Un indicio de que quiere subir sería el cierre (hoy) por encima de *10.390* (pero, sinceramente, lo veo difícil, aunque no imposible dado que los futuros americanos vienen verdecitos...).

Supongo que ahora le pegarán un tirón hacia arriba -más todavía- o si no, en cuanto abran los americanos...


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Pues ahí está queriendo atacar los 10400.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Ago 2014)

Ibex 35...facilón facilón...Dow Jones...hay que saber del tema...


----------



## Captain Julius (15 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ibex 35...facilón facilón...Dow Jones...hay que saber del tema...



Se le ve puesto.

Cuáles son sus previsiones para el ibex de aquí a fin de año?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Se le ve puesto.
> 
> Cuáles son sus previsiones para el ibex de aquí a fin de año?



Subira a 11.000, bajara otra vez para los 10.000, y dara bandazos tipo bujarrón escocio de mientras y vuelta a empezar, es lo que tiene la barra libre de money by PapiBCE 8:....¿ te ha gustao, ein ?...hasta mi sobrino de 2 años se esta forrando con el Putibex...


----------



## Captain Julius (15 Ago 2014)

Gracias, hombre dubitativo. Se agradece encontrar a alguien con las ideas tan claras como vd.

PD.: Aprovecho su amabilidad para preguntarle algo más concreto. ¿Cree que superaría esta súbida el pico de los 11.300 de julio?


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

Si a estas horas anda superando los 10.400 ... yo creo que puede enfrentarse con los 10.450 (sin despeinarse) antes de que cierre.

Incluso superarlos... con un par.


----------



## Captain Julius (15 Ago 2014)

Gracias, durmiente y hombre dubitativo por mojaros dando datos claros y precisos. Que luego podrán salir o no, faltaría más, pero creo que en un foro se trata de hablar, comentar previsiones, y como se suel decir, que cada palo aguante, finalemnte, su vela.

Leo, desde la sombra uh uh, este hilo con cierta frecuencia, y la impresión que me da la lectura de ciertos gurús con autoridad sin duda, es la de una casta sacerdotal críptica (incurren, quizá sin darse cuenta, en el defecto que siempre se ha venido achacando a los detentadores del poder económico. Jergas, spanglish, chistes privados de colegio mayor que despistan al pequeño himbersor que desea hacer bien su tarea).

Gracias, again.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Gracias, durmiente y hombre dubitativo por mojaros dando datos claros y precisos. Que luego podrán salir o no, faltaría más, pero creo que en un foro se trata de hablar, comentar previsiones, y como se suel decir, que cada palo aguante, finalemnte, su vela.
> 
> Leo, desde la sombra uh uh, este hilo con cierta frecuencia, y la impresión que me da la lectura de ciertos gurús con autoridad sin duda, es la de una casta sacerdotal críptica (incurren, quizá sin darse cuenta, en el defecto que siempre se ha venido achacando a los detentadores del poder económico. Jergas, spanglish, chistes privados de colegio mayor que despistan al pequeño himbersor que desea hacer bien su tarea).
> 
> Gracias, again.



A ti.

Un placer

(por cierto, en algunas cosas que dices estoy TOTALMENTE de acuerdo ... por si te sirve de algo.)


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Pequeño viaje que le están metiendo a la platita. Stop en mínimos del día y ya me sacarán cuando quieran.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

De todas formas, ten en cuenta que en el hilo hay gente QUE DE VERDAD ENTIENDE DE ESTO. 

No te fies de lo que yo te pueda decir.

Perderías hasta el último euro...


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Los 10420 que fueron soporte en julio ahora son resistencia.
Le costará romperlos, si es que lo hace.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Los 10420 que fueron soporte en julio ahora son resistencia.
> Le costará romperlos, si es que lo hace.



Si. Es posible. Parece que por ahí anda el nivel clave y no más arriba. Primero tiene que enfrentarse con el 420.


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

George Soros Made A Huge Bet That Stocks Will Fall - Business Insider

A diferencia de lo que se dice por ahí... a mí me da la impresión de que no pasa de ser una cobertura. A mayor percepción de riesgo, con beneficios sustanciales, más cobertura y más cara estás dispuesto a tener. Nada más.


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Ago 2014)

Mire Ud., que a veces no es facil, imaginese que va invirtiendo dinero siguiendo un metodo, que se ha trabajado mucho tiempo, y cree haber encontrado algo que funciona digamos ... 70-85% de las veces.

Pues entonces, no quiere decirlo, pero quiere mejorarlo y ayudar a mejorarlo a otros que han llegado a ese nivel. Pero tampoco quiere hacer el ridiculo que al final su metodo es el P.O.T.R.A. repetido estadisticamente hasta que cree que es un metodo de verdad.

Soltar un programa que analiza eso ha sido un duro esfuerzo, pero es como los mp3 de internet, que hay gente que se los baja de Gigas en Gigas, pero tu programa es un trabajo directo de muchas muchas horas/dias/semanas ....

Ademas hay gente aqui de todos las "razas" el que va subido de testosterona que lo quiere YA, pero YA, el que va a semanas o a meses ... El que va con indices o apalancado que es otro cantar. Ayer mismo le pregunte a pollastre algo que 99% sabia que me iba a responder como me respondio, pero queria saber esa confirmacion que el no va de "esas maneras".

Al final para un indice o accion no es lo mismo el objetivo a 1 dia, a 1 semana, a 1 mes o el año que viene, y lo que da alegria a 1 dia te pone un pandoro a 5 dias.

E incluso a veces te haces una hoja de ruta, para no hablar mal de nadie, hablo mal de mi: Suedzucker, dije: lo pondran en 12 y muy poco para luego subirlas, porque habia derivados a 12, pues bien "me raje!!!". Psicologicamente algo me toco y me dio miedo, como andan ahora ... 13,2X, pues un 10% que me hubiese sacado.

Y ya vale de seriedad .... viernes .................................................









Zavalita dijo:


> Gracias, durmiente y hombre dubitativo por mojaros dando datos claros y precisos. Que luego podrán salir o no, faltaría más, pero creo que en un foro se trata de hablar, comentar previsiones, y como se suel decir, que cada palo aguante, finalemnte, su vela.
> 
> Leo, desde la sombra uh uh, este hilo con cierta frecuencia, y la impresión que me da la lectura de ciertos gurús con autoridad sin duda, es la de una casta sacerdotal críptica (incurren, quizá sin darse cuenta, en el defecto que siempre se ha venido achacando a los detentadores del poder económico. Jergas, spanglish, chistes privados de colegio mayor que despistan al pequeño himbersor que desea hacer bien su tarea).
> 
> Gracias, again.


----------



## Captain Julius (15 Ago 2014)

Gracias hombre-mosca.

Indudablemente alguien que se haya currado un sistema no va a transmitirlo a un foro público. Pero puesto que es un foro público, se echa en falta un poco más de comunicasao. Que entre revelar el secreto de la coca cola y responder a una pregunta bursatil con la alineación del equipo de basket hay, creo yo, a big world.

PD.: Molan las aureolas de su pelirroja.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

Ya se ha estrellado dos veces con el 16...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Vaya mierda de sesión que se está marcando JC Penney.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Gracias hombre-mosca.
> 
> Indudablemente alguien que se haya currado un sistema no va a transmitirlo a un foro público. Pero puesto que es un foro público, se echa en falta un poco más de comunicasao. Que entre revelar el secreto de la coca cola y responder a una pregunta bursatil con la alineación del equipo de basket hay, creo yo, a big world.
> 
> PD.: Molan las aureolas de su pelirroja.








por alusiones. se pidió una previsión. y yo di la mía en plan broma.

yo respondí con la alineación. si usted se toma seriamente el 100% de este hilo, creo que no es correcto.

mientras se habla de bolsa, se habla de fútbol, relojes, bolsos, boobs, kate, etc etc
y repito, que también de bolsa


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Vaya mierda de sesión que se está marcando JC Penney.



Vaya puta mierda de acción. Por velas como la de hoy es por lo que no merece la pena jugarse ahí los cuartos.

Hay más hijos de puta que ventanas y más acciones que flores.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ago 2014)

menuda vuelta.........
buen finde a todos


----------



## Se vende (15 Ago 2014)

Como han jugado con el vencimiento.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Ago 2014)

Qué gran chicharro del Ibex es Gamesa.


----------



## Misterio (15 Ago 2014)

Bono alemán 10 años
0,976 -4,41%


----------



## Captain Julius (15 Ago 2014)

Acaba de pasar el bajonazo de las cinco menos diez no?


----------



## elpatatero (15 Ago 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Bono alemán 10 años
> 0,976 -4,41%



Se acerca el dia del guano final.


----------



## Misterio (15 Ago 2014)

La excusa para lo de esta tarde.



> Intradía
> Un portavoz del ejército de Ucrania acaba de confirmar que Ucrania está atacando a una columna de vehículos rusos armados que han cruzado sin permiso la frontera rusa.


----------



## mpbk (15 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Y ya vale de seriedad .... viernes .................................................



mmmm que tetitas naturales.


bueno el ibex ha llegado a resistencia al tick y sa girao, deberia volver a minimos..

y el dow lo mismo, ya he dicho esta mañana que no entendia porque estaba subiendo, tocaba cierre falso, que listos jaja


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Vendidas las Penney a 9,38.
Tanto tiempo y tanta historia para sacarle al final cuatro duros.

Al tiempo he abierto unos cortitos en el Ibex. Menuda vuelta están dando los cabronazos.
He reaccionado un poco tarde al giro y lo he pillado ya un poco bajo pero veremos.


----------



## Misterio (15 Ago 2014)

Lo del Ibex es de risa, aquí también existe lo de la mano de dios o qué?.


----------



## Diegol07 (15 Ago 2014)

Alguien puede explicar lo que acaba de pasar con el DAX? Gracias


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar lo que acaba de pasar con el DAX? Gracias



guerra!! ucrania


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Vaya meneos están metiendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ago 2014)

Que trolleada

Mercados en modo "aberestuidao"


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que trolleada



ya, la troleada puede empezar ahora... si sube 300 puntos para compensar los 200 de bajada... ahora mismo... cualquier cosa...


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

La última hora de la sesión ha sido movidita ¿eh?

Y yo que pensaba que la iban a dejar bonita hoy para tranquilizar un poco al personal y pandorearnos un poco la semana que viene.

A ver como cierran los usanos.


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2014)

Buen finde. Nos vemos .
Hoy los índices han entrado en modo joputa on, era semana de cautela.


HASTA PRONTO!!!


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> La última hora de la sesión ha sido movidita ¿eh?
> 
> Y yo que pensaba que la iban a dejar bonita hoy para tranquilizar un poco al personal y pandorearnos un poco la semana que viene.
> 
> A ver como cierran los usanos.



No creo que nadie pueda asegurar cómo van a cerrar... pero creo probable que recuperen bastante de lo que han bajado.

¿No crees?


----------



## docjones (15 Ago 2014)

Qué cabronators!


----------



## mpbk (15 Ago 2014)

el ibex lo ha hecho al tick

y usa ya he dicho que no entendia la subida.....y cierre en falso

si es que.......el amo


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el ibex lo ha hecho al tick
> 
> y usa ya he dicho que no entendia la subida.....y cierre en falso
> 
> si es que.......el amo




ya, pero ahora no nos viene contando lo bien que le ha ido a esos largos... abiertos cerca de máximos del día... eh?


----------



## mofeta (15 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> ya, pero ahora no nos viene contando lo bien que le ha ido a esos largos... abiertos cerca de máximos del día... eh?



Pillado !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ago 2014)

Hoy oleadas de margin calls


----------



## mpbk (15 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> ya, pero ahora no nos viene contando lo bien que le ha ido a esos largos... abiertos cerca de máximos del día... eh?



te equivocas, 70 pips que le he sacado.

abiertos 10.50 y cerrados 16.06


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> te equivocas, 70 pips que le he sacado.
> 
> abiertos 10.50 y cerrados 16.06



eso es lo usted quisiera haber hecho... pero.. ::::

de lo contrario ya nos lo hubiera restregado...

es lo malo ser como es usted... :X


----------



## mofeta (15 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> eso es lo usted quisiera haber hecho... pero.. ::::
> 
> de lo contrario ya nos lo hubiera restregado...
> 
> es lo malo ser como es usted... :X



No hay nada como contar operaciones a toro pasado. No suele fallar nadie


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Si el Ibex hubiera cerrado en positivo seguro que no las hubieras vendido a las 16 horas.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 18:06 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> No creo que nadie pueda asegurar cómo van a cerrar... pero creo probable que recuperen bastante de lo que han bajado.
> 
> ¿No crees?



Ni idea la verdad.
El movimiento en el SP tampoco ha sido tan duro como en Europa. De momento sigue teniendo una pinta alcista pero si no recupera un poco la vela puede quedar un poco feilla, nada importante aun así.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

Mi opinión, ya la he dicho varias veces en este hilo, es que Ucrania está abandonada a su suerte.

Occidente no va a hacer nada por Ucrania (salvo maquillaje, como hasta ahora).

Opinio que no hay peligro. Es sólo una cuestión a dos bandas entre Ucrania (y Rusia).

Stalin trató a Ucrania hacia los años 30 de una manera mucho más dura: organizó las cosas para no dejar entrar nada en Ucrania y 5 millones de Ucranianos murieron LITERALMENTE DE INANICIÓN. Las cosas estaban tan mal que los Ucranianos llegaron a ser antropófagos. La antropofagia estuvo tan extendida en Ucrania que se llegaron a pegar carteles por todas partes desaconsejándola.

El odio de los Ucranianos a Rusia viene de allí (entre otras muchas cosas).

Sin embargo, Rusia NECESITA una salida permanente al Mar Negro (para salir al Mediterráneo). Es una cuestión estratégia.

En el fondo, los rusos consideran que tienen derecho al territorio ucraniano.

Con ese fondo de paisaje.... pues como que no sale un bodegón.

Y Occidente no creo que esté dispuesto a hacer nada por Ucrania - repito - .

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 18:41 ----------

A todo esto, el SP acaba de superar el 50


----------



## torrefacto (15 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Mi opinión, ya la he dicho varias veces en este hilo, es que Ucrania está abandonada a su suerte.
> 
> Occidente no va a hacer nada por Ucrania (salvo maquillaje, como hasta ahora).
> 
> ...




Ya la tiene, y desde que tiene Crimea aún más.


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Pruebo unos largos en el SP.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 18:45 ----------




torrefacto dijo:


> Ya la tiene, y desde que tiene Crimea aún más.



Efectivamente, la perla ya se la quedaron.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Ya la tiene, y desde que tiene Crimea aún más.



Llevas razón.

Eso no quita que los rusos consideren que Ucrania es un territorio que les pertenece por completo (y no solo la parte habitada por ucranianos de habla rusa).

Al menos, es lo que creo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ago 2014)

Where u go maferfuckah?

Until op. DG/SA is unleashed u r not relieved!!

Oh!



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Where u go maferfuckah?
> 
> Until op. DG/SA is unleashed u r not relieved!!
> 
> ...




¿Ya le está dando otra vez al bebercio?

---------- Post added 15-ago-2014 at 19:38 ----------

Ya me sacaron de la plata.


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ...........
> 
> Pues entonces, no quiere decirlo, pero quiere mejorarlo y ayudar a mejorarlo a otros que han llegado a ese nivel. Pero tampoco quiere hacer el ridiculo que al final su metodo es el P.O.T.R.A. repetido estadisticamente hasta que cree que es un metodo de verdad.
> 
> .............



Realmente el P.O.T.R.A. es un método basado en la suerte y en la probabilidad. Hay un 50/50 y con un poco de suerte y un mucho de cerveza parece que funciona, pero no es así. 

Solo es una ilusión apoyada en constantes mensajes triunfalistas.

Por ello me he decidido a contar en que se basa.

Previsión Gato x (-1) + Euforia general x (-1/2) + intuición femenina (una sobrina de 10 añitos a la que le digo que escriba cinco cifras que se le ocurran entre una horquilla de valores).

No le den más vueltas, es una troleada como cualquier otra que con mucha POTRA lleva funcionando 4-5 años... quicir, que en un juego probabilístico las opciones tienen que igualarse, por lo que en los próximos cuatro cinco años lo normal es fallar más que acertar. ::

Ahora si, cerrada la maleta con más fuerza que maña, nos disponemos a viajar en busca de sensaciones y sitios con piedras tiradas por el suelo, que dicen que tiene mucha historia.

Sounion me espera....


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ago 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Realmente el P.O.T.R.A. es un método basado en la suerte y en la probabilidad. Hay un 50/50 y con un poco de suerte y un mucho de cerveza parece que funciona, pero no es así.
> 
> Solo es una ilusión apoyada en constantes mensajes triunfalistas.
> 
> ...



viernes y se va con un griego?




con un 50-50 también se puede ganar, un poco, en bolsa. stop todo el rato. un50% te salta si fallas, pero un 50% dejas correr y subes stop.

no es mucho pero te vale para comprar la vaselina


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

y luego Mikonos ¿o cambiaron?

Hacr la maleta es uno de esos ejercicios en los que la colaboración macho-hembra humanos demuestran lo positivo de su trabajo en equipo.

Ellas ponen la maña para meter en la maleta un 50% más de lo que objetivamente puede entrar... y nosotros ponemos la fuerza necesaria para demostrar que su maña funciona...


----------



## tarrito (15 Ago 2014)

si alguien me asegura un 50% de aciertos ... monto un sistema "Martingala Rulez" que se piiiiiii encima la culebra $$$$


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2014)




----------



## boquiman (15 Ago 2014)

Telita la hostia que nos han dado los rusos...


----------



## atman (15 Ago 2014)

Boquiman, porno aquí no, que estamos en el principal. 
Una cosa son imágenes un tanto "festivas" y otra cosa es otra cosa.
Acabarán mandando el hilo a la guardería o a veteranos.


----------



## boquiman (15 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Boquiman, porno aquí no, que estamos en el principal.
> Una cosa son imágenes un tanto "festivas" y otra cosa es otra cosa.
> Acabarán mandando el hilo a la guardería o a veteranos.



Borrado


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Vamos parriba.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Ago 2014)

Parece que el sp se va a poner en verde


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ago 2014)

no sé. el sp hoy ha llegado a esos 196x que decíamos.

además ha cerrado el gap.

creo que es mejor esperar fuera a ver qué pasa, aunque indicadores dicen que mal de momento


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Ago 2014)

Dejo abierto el largo del SP, espero que no den sustos el fin de semana.


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2014)

Interesante 'equipo de investigación' en la secta sobre el tema de la vivienda...para chorar, vamoh


----------



## ane agurain (15 Ago 2014)

cuentanos mas...


----------



## egarenc (15 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuentanos mas...



me acabo de dar cuenta que es un refrito, pero no lo había visto antes, ahi va el enlace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnIYV7s4SPQ


----------



## ane agurain (16 Ago 2014)

mas:
Strambotic » Lost in Triatlón: Los dorsales más disparatados del panorama deportivo mundial


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2014)

Ha estado interesante la cosa, muy interesante diría yo.

El SP ha extremado dolor gacelil que es lo que somos nosotros. Se fue 9 pipos por encima del punto máximo de vuelta que yo veía y eso es mucho dinero para aguantarlo (1 grande hubieran sido casi 2250 pavos). Ahí pega fuerte para abajo y luego recupera para que se haya podido ver una de las mejores sesiones de cresting en muchos años.

Especialmente para estudiar el DAX, 200 pipos de bajada en 14 minutos. Eso no se veía desde hace tiempo, la última vez que recuerdo a bote pronto fueron 60 pipos en un minuto cuando en Europa todo se iba a la mierda.

Interesante analizar lo que ha hecho hoy ANR. Merece dedicarle tiempo al timeframe de minutos. No lo están dejando caer de momento. Hace mucho tiempo que no se ve al valor caer fuerte en la sesión y luego recuperar con volumen de cara al cierre.

Qué decir de JCP. Mandrilada potente, y mucho. Los resultados son muy buenos y tocan donde es importante: negocio creciendo sobre todo con más margen. Eso es fundamental para una empresa llena de deuda hasta decir "hostia, a dónde vas". Sin embargo, le han colocado un papelón de cohones y lo han hecho de apertura y sin dilaciones. Poco les ha importado mostrarse abiertamente porque de haberlo hecho lo podían haber hecho de madrugada en el after.
Lo que más o menos tengo claro es que luego no lo han derribado a lo bestia. Los resultados estaban disponibles en el post-cierre de ayer y no vendieron lo que uno a que los resultados son buenos. Ojo que aquí hay madrilada y ahora creo que sí que merece la pena estar con el botón sobre el verde.

Alguien de momento no quiere que se rompan los 10 pavos pero el mismo no quiere que el valor se vuelva a los 8.


----------



## atman (16 Ago 2014)

You Are Not Nearly Scared Enough About Ebola

Cuidadin que el tema es mucho más serio. No por el ebola en si mismo, sino por las consecuencias del brote.

La autora del artículo ganó un Pulitzer por su cobertura de la enfermedad.


A petición del pirata...

*Attention, World: You just don't get it.*

You think there are magic bullets in some rich country's freezers that will instantly stop the relentless spread of the Ebola virus in West Africa? You think airport security guards in Los Angeles can look a traveler in the eyes and see infection, blocking that jet passenger's entry into La-la-land? You believe novelist Dan Brown's utterly absurd description of a World Health Organization that has a private C5-A military transport jet and disease SWAT team that can swoop into outbreaks, saving the world from contagion?

Wake up, fools. What's going on in West Africa now isn't Brown's silly Inferno scenario -- it's Steven Soderbergh's movie Contagion, though without a modicum of its high-tech capacity.

Last week, my brilliant Council on Foreign Relations colleague John Campbell, former U.S. 
ambassador to Nigeria, warned that spread of the virus inside Lagos -- which has a population of 22 million -- would instantly transform this situation into a worldwide crisis, thanks to the chaos, size, density, and mobility of not only that city but dozens of others in the enormous, oil-rich nation. *Add to the Nigerian scenario civil war, national elections, Boko Haram terrorists, and a countrywide doctors' strike -- all of which are real and current --* and you have a scenario so overwrought and frightening that I could not have concocted it even when I advised screenwriter Scott Burns on his Contagion script.
Inside the United States, politicians, gadflies, and much of the media are focused on wildly experimental drugs and vaccines, and equally wild notions of "keeping the virus out" by barring travelers and "screening at airports."

Let's be clear: Absolutely no drug or vaccine has been proven effective against the Ebola virus in human beings. To date, only one person -- Dr. Kent Brantly -- has apparently recovered after receiving one of the three prominent putative drugs, and there is no proof that the drug was key to his improvement. None of the potential vaccines has even undergone Phase One safety trials in humans, though at least two are scheduled to enter that stage before December of this year. And Phase One is the swiftest, easiest part of new vaccine trials -- the two stages of clinical trials aimed at proving that vaccines actually work will be difficult, if not impossible, to ethically and safely execute. If one of the vaccines is ready to be used in Africa sometime in 2015, the measure will be executed without prior evidence that it can work, which in turn will require massive public education to ensure that people who receive the vaccination do not change their behaviors in ways that might put them in contract with Ebola -- because they mistakenly believe they are immune to the virus.

We are in for a very long haul with this extremely deadly disease -- it has killed more than 50 percent of those laboratory-confirmed infections, and possibly more than 70 percent of the infected populations of Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Guinea. *Nigeria is struggling to ensure that no secondary spread of Ebola comes from one of the people already infected by Liberian traveler Patrick Sawyer -- two of whom have died so far.* *That effort was expanded on Wednesday, when Nigerian health authorities announced that a nurse who had treated Sawyer escaped her quarantine confinement in Lagos and traveled to Enugu, a state that, as of 2006, has a population of about 3 million. Though the nurse has not shown symptoms of the disease, the incubation time for infection, which is up to 21 days, hasn't elapsed.*
Since the Ebola outbreak began in March there have been many reports of isolated cases of the disease in travelers to other countries. None have resulted, so far, in secondary spread, establishing new epidemic focuses of the disease. As I write this, one such case is thought to have occurred in Johannesburg, South Africa's largest city, and another suspected case reportedly died in isolation in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, prompting the kingdom to issue special Ebola warnings for the upcoming hajj. It's only a matter of time before one of these isolated cases spreads, possibly in a chaotic urban center far larger than the ones in which it is now claiming lives: Conakry, Guinea; Monrovia, Liberia; and Freetown, Sierra Leone.

So what does "getting it" mean for understanding what we, as a global community, must now do?
First of all, we must appreciate the scale of need on the ground in the three Ebola-plagued nations. While the people may pray for magic bullets, their health providers are not working in Hollywood, but rather in some of the most impoverished places on Earth. Before Ebola, these countries spent less than $100 per year per capita on health care. Most Americans spend more than that annually on aspirin and ibuprofen.

We must collectively listen to the pleading and anguish coming from those courageous health providers who have seen Ebola claim more than 80 of their colleagues since the crisis began. What do they want?
On Aug. 8, the World Health Organization (WHO) declared the Ebola epidemic a "public health emergency of international concern." In its pronouncement, the agency noted the urgent need for local government actions, such as the recently erected cordons sanitaires, and for global mobilization of medical resources. The WHO has repeatedly warned that this epidemic could persist for a minimum of six months, perhaps a year. The director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Dr. Tom Frieden, has concurred with that grim forecast.

"It's like fighting a forest fire: leave behind one burning ember, one case undetected, and the epidemic could re-ignite," Frieden recently told Congress. "Ending this outbreak will take time, at least three to six months in a best case scenario, but this is very far from a best case scenario."
At the same congressional hearing Dr. Frank Glover, a medical missionary who partners with SIM, a Christian missions organization, and president of SHIELD, a U.S.-based NGO in Africa,* warned that Liberia had less than 200 doctors struggling to meet the health needs of 4 million people before the epidemic. "After the outbreak that number went down to about 50 doctors involved in clinical care,*" said Glover.

I myself have received emails from physicians in these countries, describing *the complete collapse of all non-Ebola care, from unassisted deliveries to untended auto accident injuries. People aren't just dying of the virus, but from every imaginable medical issue a system of care usually faces.*
Ken Isaacs, vice president of International Programs and Government Relations at Samaritan's Purse, the aid organization that has two of its members fighting for their lives in Ebola quarantine in Atlanta, told Congress, "It took two Americans getting the disease in order for the international community and United States to take serious notice of the largest outbreak of the disease in history. That the world would allow two relief agencies to shoulder this burden along with the overwhelmed Ministries of Health in these countries, testifies to the lack of serious attention the epidemic was given."
Despite current response mechanisms, this Ebola outbreak, Isaacs said as he closed his remarks, "is uncontained and out of control in West Africa."

Even if the world dodges a viral bullet and Ebola fails to take hold in a metropolis in a different country (such as Lagos, Johannesburg, Delhi, or Sao Paulo), controlling the disease and saving lives in Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Guinea will require resources on a scale nobody has delineated. The emotionally distraught doctors and nurses on the front lines are screaming for help.
Let's start with simple, on-the-ground manpower. All three countries desperately need doctors, nurses, medical technicians, ambulance drivers, Red Cross volunteers, epidemiologists, and health logistics experts. They do not need novice do-gooders from the wealthy world, but people experienced in working under the stifling conditions of tropical heat, the desperation of supplies deficits, and the fearfulness of epidemics. The lion's share of care to date has been provided by one group -- Médecins Sans Frontières -- which is pleading for others to relieve their exhausted ranks -- 600 people who have been fighting for months on the front lines in this war.

Nothing could be clearer than this MSF press release, dated Aug. 8:
Dr. Bart Janssens, MSF Director of Operations
"Declaring Ebola an international public health emergency shows how seriously WHO is taking the current outbreak; but statements won't save lives. Now we need this statement to translate into immediate action on the ground. For weeks, MSF has been repeating that a massive medical, epidemiological and public health response is desperately needed to saves lives and reverse the course of the epidemic. Lives are being lost because the response is too slow.
Countries possessing necessary capacities must immediately dispatch available infectious disease experts and disaster relief assets to the region. It is clear the epidemic will not be contained without a massive deployment on the ground from these states.
In concrete terms, all of the following need to be radically scaled up: medical care, training of health staff, infection control, contact tracing, epidemiological surveillance, alert and referral systems, community mobilisation and education.

MSF currently has 66 international and 610 national staff responding to the crisis in the three affected countries. All our Ebola experts are mobilized, we simply cannot do more." 
Here is the list of supplies Emmet A. Dennis, president of the University of Liberia, e-mailed that he needs for his medical school personnel now fighting cases in Monrovia:
Gowns -- Isolation
Underpads -- Disposable
Gloves, Examination -- All Sizes
Body Bags - Adult & Children
Infectious Waste Bag -- Red
Face Mask -- Duckbilled
Face Shield Disposable
Eye Shields -- Disposable
Shoe Covers
Aprons - Disposable
Sanitizer Wipes
Plastic Boots
Surgical Caps -- Disposable
Disinfectant
Scrubs (L & XL)
Thermometer: Infrared -- Thermofocus
Disinfectant Soap
Chlorinated Disinfectant
Rehydration Fluids
R/L Solution
N/S Solution

It simply does not get more basic. As there are no miracle drugs for Ebola, the needs include few medicines, though other local responders tell me that they wish they had sterile syringes, saline drips, and fever modulators such as aspirin.

"Getting it," in this epidemic, means realizing that over the next six to 12 months, these countries will needs millions of dollars' worth of basic supplies, hundreds of highly skilled healthcare workers, including logistics supplies officers, and self-sufficiency for all foreigners (food, water, personal supplies). As the border blockades ending trade to these nations persist, food supplies for the population will also become acutely short, probably necessitating World Food Program assistance. Exhausted, frightened young soldiers and police will need their ranks replaced slowly with United Nations Peacekeepers or soldiers from the African Union.

And of course this list assumes Ebola remains confined in terms of secondary spread to Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Guinea. If the virus takes hold in another, more populous nation, the needs will grow exponentially, and swiftly.


----------



## Durmiente (16 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> You Are Not Nearly Scared Enough About Ebola
> 
> Cuidadin que el tema es mucho más serio. No por el ebola en si mismo, sino por las consecuencias del brote.
> 
> La autora del artículo ganó un Pulitzer por su cobertura de la enfermedad.



No se transmite tan fácil como la gripe por ejemplo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> You Are Not Nearly Scared Enough About Ebola
> 
> Cuidadin que el tema es mucho más serio. No por el ebola en si mismo, sino por las consecuencias del brote.
> 
> La autora del artículo ganó un Pulitzer por su cobertura de la enfermedad.



Podrias copiarlo aquí porfa please recubierto de nata?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (16 Ago 2014)

Subo el hilo desde la segunda pagina para que los perversos ejpeculadoreh del hvei lo vean ien arriba


Se habló aqui de la pizza japonesa??

La probé ayer, no me gustó mucho...sabor muy fuerte a pescado, me recordó al,sabor de los arenques nórdicos.

Era de bonito seco:S


----------



## Nationwww (16 Ago 2014)

¿Qué hará el ibex el lunes?...


----------



## paulistano (16 Ago 2014)

Nationwww dijo:


> ¿Qué hará el ibex el lunes?...



yo creo que puede cerrar en verde si bien tambien puede acabar en rojo, con minimas posibilidades de acabar plano:cook:

Abra una posicion larguicorta y deje correr plusvis:Aplauso:


----------



## atman (16 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Subo el hilo desde la segunda pagina para que los perversos ejpeculadoreh del hvei lo vean ien arriba
> 
> 
> Se habló aqui de la pizza japonesa??
> ...



Una cosa es que no le guste la mojama (y si además le puso katsuo, peor) y otra que no le guste el okonomiyaki... la próxima vez, pídala de salmón, o de carne o de queso o de calamar...buenísimas...


----------



## paulistano (16 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Una cosa es que no le guste la mojama (y si además le puso katsuo, peor) y otra que no le guste el okonomiyaki... la próxima vez, pídala de salmón, o de carne o de queso o de calamar...buenísimas...



Solo la tenian de ese tipo.

En una taberna japonesa que han abierto en madrid, de tapas japos, curiosamente no tenian sushi.

Muy normalita, no creo que repita.


----------



## egarenc (16 Ago 2014)

UP!


----------



## Namreir (16 Ago 2014)

Unos supuestos periodistas sueltan una trola en twitter que hunde las bolsas (y se forran con la maniobra), y la CNMV jugando al yoyo y esnifando coca.


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Ago 2014)

Hombre Namreir, leí algo por ahí de un baneo y tal...
Me alegro de verte "vivo".


----------



## Durmiente (16 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> yo creo que puede cerrar en verde si bien tambien puede acabar en rojo, con minimas posibilidades de acabar plano:cook:
> 
> Abra una posicion larguicorta y deje correr plusvis:Aplauso:



Creo qur la posicion recomendable no es la larguicorta sino la cortilarga 
Si acritud


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## paulistano (16 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo qur la posicion recomendable no es la larguicorta sino la cortilarga
> Si acritud
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Perdón. Estaba con chinito y teníamos la pantalla dada la vuelta..... Por lo que tiene usted toda la razón. 

Mis disculpas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2014)

He leído ciertas quejas por ahi que si jergas, chistes que solo entendemos algunos y que si no se responden preguntas, etc.

Iba poner un toch post, pero es que se puede sintetizar en


Ha ver hestudiao 


(Sin acritud )



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Ago 2014)

Te responderé sintéticamente.

Me vas a comer la &%&$·olla


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Te responderé sintéticamente.
> 
> Me vas a comer la &%&$·olla



Disculpe excelencia, debo decirle que se ha equivocado de lugar, ese tema es del puticlub de la otra esquina.
Aqui las señoras somos mucho mas exquisitas, comemos manjares tungentes, nada de menudillos arrugados.

De nada


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Ago 2014)

Zavalita...muy mal..muy mal


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ago 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpe excelencia, debo decirle que se ha equivocado de lugar, ese tema es del puticlub de la otra esquina.
> Aqui las señoras somos mucho mas exquisitas, comemos manjares tungentes, nada de menudillos arrugados.
> 
> De nada



turgentes? o tungentes?


----------



## MarketMaker (17 Ago 2014)

Es que el chaval es algo cortito, tendremos que dejarle algún manual para que vaya familiarizándose con conceptos técnicos.








Como vemos es un problema común que tiene en varios hilos, lo mismo se ha equivocado de foro y debe irse a otro de su nivel...



Zavalita dijo:


> Entro para ver si me entero algo del fascinante mundo de las apuestas
> 
> leo que hablais en jerga (bank, value, stake, lay, pollas)
> 
> y me voy a otro lado, que a mi no me vacila nadie



Foro para gente especial :: Foro Temas Generales


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Ago 2014)

Mirad señoras y machotes.

Yo he venido aqui a expresar unas dudas.

Algunos me contestaron. Les di las gracias

Otros bromearon. Pataleé. Me excusé. Agradecí.

Pero que venga el pollo este que ha estudiado en un colegio concertado (y no de los mejores de la costa) a decir

he oído quejas uh chistes uh

sintetizando

haver estudiao

sin acritud.

y otras lindezas

Anda pájaro aprende educación y responde al que inquirió, o no respondas mirando a tu cautivado auditorio

gilipollas


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2014)

Que mal se toman algunos su primera vez con Pandoro. No se preocupe hombre, que luego ya casi ni duele. ¿Iba largo el viernes? 

Ha entrado con muy mal pie. Aquí se entra, se saluda, se pregunta con educación y se habla de usted. Y se aguanta si a la primera no se responden todas sus dudas. Ya habrá ocasión de volver a plantearlas. Nadie habla de forma encriptada, simplemente el paso de los años ha hecho que ciertas palabras o bromas se conviertan en algo cotidiano. Pero si tiene la suficiente paciencia y saber estar, acabará manejando sin problemas el guano, pepon, cortilargo, larguicorto, pandoro (bueno, este le manejará a usted probablemente), etc.

Siéntase usted privilegiado, el ilustre MM ha dejado un momento su daiquiri para contestarle. No merecía usted tanta atención.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2014)

Ya sospechaba yo de favelitas por sus junteras. Ha sido azuzarle un poco y salir la bellisima persona que lleva dentro :: ¿O quizas es cresting pandoril le está escociendo el ojal? Ay señol llévame pronto!

P.S.: pecata, tu has posteado el post al que me refería, pero es que como se ha explicado muchas veces me ha dado pereza. Hasta con una cara sonriente el tonto a las 10 este se ha sentido ofendido!!!! 

P.S.2: Apuestas, bolsa-> welcome to Pandoro's bitch!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2014)

Es mejor callar y parecer estúpido que abrir la bocaza y despejar todas las dudas.
Por cierto ya esta bien de trollear ,a algunos se os tiene caladisimos. Cuentas del 2014 sin apenas mensajes y por arte de magia ya os conoceis toda la jerga del hilo? venga ya! Al menos curraros un poco los troles, por lo menos que de para echarse unas risas.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2014)




----------



## Montegrifo (17 Ago 2014)

Calma, calma, que agosto es para relajarse y pillar rebajas, ya sé que la familia a veces no relaja sino lo contrario pero ni se pueden perder las formas ni parecer tan elitistas. Propongo que cada post que nos pueda ofender algo lo leamos con la misma sonrisa con la que leemos los del jato, seguro que la mayoría nos alegran la tarde y todo. 
Así que guarden las uñas y disfruten de un sabroso daikiri o mojito que para eso no hacen falta tantas plusvis. 
Saludos desde la arena querid@s.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ago 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que mal se toman algunos su primera vez con Pandoro. No se preocupe hombre, que luego ya casi ni duele. ¿Iba largo el viernes?
> 
> Ha entrado con muy mal pie. Aquí se entra, se saluda, se pregunta con educación y se habla de usted. Y se aguanta si a la primera no se responden todas sus dudas. Ya habrá ocasión de volver a plantearlas. Nadie habla de forma encriptada, simplemente el paso de los años ha hecho que ciertas palabras o bromas se conviertan en algo cotidiano. Pero si tiene la suficiente paciencia y saber estar, acabará manejando sin problemas el guano, pepon, cortilargo, larguicorto, pandoro (bueno, este le manejará a usted probablemente), etc.
> 
> Siéntase usted privilegiado, el ilustre MM ha dejado un momento su daiquiri para contestarle. No merecía usted tanta atención.



y en el principal, loncha-cinismo, madmaxismo, pepito, visillera, etc etc


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2014)

Oiga, que quiero aprender de eso de la medicina para curar gente, pero que los libros de medicina están llenos de palabros raros... y en los foros donde hay médicos es igual... van a su rollo y no te quieren enseñar... te dicen que estudies... ni que yo estuviera aquí ara perder el tiempo...!!!

.. es la leche ¿qué se han creído? Joer!! Que si te duele la mano te duele la mano y te tomas una pastilla y ya está... nadie normal habla de una algoneurodistrofia en el retináculo de los músculos flexores... es sólo por fastidiar...


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Creo que no ha dicho eso. Ha dicho que ese nivel parece quedar pendiente. Pero para eso hace falta un dinero que está de vacaciones... o de retiro espiritual para una temporada...



Atman wins. La lectura que hice era esa, en verdad: el objetivo ES2022 existe y está "mark to execute" desde hace ya algún que otro mes (en plural), de hecho... pero si no empieza a entrar pólvora para ese viaje - que diría el Peluche's Lion (hi there :: ) - pues como el que oye llover, vamos, que nada.



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Ayer mismo le pregunte a pollastre algo que 99% sabia que me iba a responder como me respondio, pero queria saber esa confirmacion que el no va de "esas maneras".



Cada vez que recibo una pregunta de ese estilo (no se imagina Ud. lo curiosones que son los civiles, sobre todo cuando hay gintonicitos de por medio... mira que querer saber qué es lo que va a hacer la bolsa en los próximos seis meses... para qué diablos querrán saber eso :: ), Sr. Mosca-man, siempre les pongo el mismo ejemplo:

Ud. podrá dominar la microestructura de los exchanges todo lo bien que Ud. quiera, en el dominio del submilisegundo si Ud. quiere, y con toda la parafernalia que Ud. pueda desear. 
Pero nunca, ningún algoritmo que Ud. pueda desarrollar, será capaz de prever el hecho de que un gestor de una mutua de pensiones noruega se levante una buena mañana soleada, y mientras con una mano se rasca el culo, con la otra pulse el botón rojo ese tan gracioso que pone "SELL".

Dado que ese tipo de acciones condicionan y provocan repercusiones inmediatas en el mercado, esa es la razón por la que únicamente nos marcamos objetivos con una determinada probabilidad de alcanzarse. Pero nunca oirá a un gestor serio diciéndole algo así como "y ahora, *vamos *a tocar el ES2022, sí o sí".


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> .. es la leche ¿qué se han creído? Joer!! Que si te duele la mano te duele la mano y te tomas una pastilla y ya está... nadie normal habla de una algoneurodistrofia en el retináculo de los músculos flexores... es sólo por fastidiar...



Retinaculo en el carpo ??? ienso:

O en el tarso 

Ah... :bla: = Vale mañana larguicorta


----------



## ane agurain (17 Ago 2014)

peluche's lion
mark to execute
entrar polvora

ya estamos con la jerga 



ahora en serio:

ese gestor del fondo noruego a la hora de incrementar o reducir % no tiene en cuenta si la acción a LT es alcista o ha "roto" algún nivel?

mi auto-respuesta es Ence se despeña un 50% desde máximos y el fondo de pensiones noruego no ha vendido, luego no.

pero mi otra autorrespuesta es que, una vez que los que cortan el cod ven que han logrado objetivos o ven que los otros dejan de posicionarse, se retiran y esto "crea" nuestros patrones AT. Que son a los que muchos nos acogemos, y por los que algunas casas contratan matemáticos.físicos etc.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2014)

...........


----------



## egarenc (17 Ago 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



en la interné pone que esto es un cortilargo ienso:







que coj. tiene esto que ver con la bolsa? :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Ago 2014)

De nuevo gracias, Mr. Pollastre, ya ha quedado gabado en el ADN.

Cambiando de tema ... 

Viendo como se trollea ... en algunas redacciones todavia se rascan la cabeza, preguntandose si les han tomado el pelo o no, o MV ha juanqueado alguna web. 
Esto ha elevado mi nivel conspiranoico, les cuento ... 

Miren Ustedes el post encriptado de MM, que ante lo que parece una cartilla para peques se esconden mensajes encriptados segun el metodo marianito-pecatita-manolito.

Se ve claramente esa formacion 2-A-Pollito-estrella-B-1-3-hojadeparra-escobamala-C que desencriptado segun el susodicho metodo significa una formacion clarisima H-C-H en el lenguaje de los que han acabado parvulos.
Pollito = ya hemos tocado suelo. (siesta)
Estrella ´= Esto va pa arriba. (recreo)
Hoja de parra = Nos han engañado (esto es un H-C-H). (profe mala).
Escobamala = Vela escombro. (A casa sin helado).

Clarisimamente se ven en el grafico un Elefante que representa un PUT clarisimo para gacelas de peluche que han comprado tras leer la noticia del fallecimiento inesperado de la mama de bambi y han llenado las sacas del leoncio de peluche de marianito.
Las otras gacelas de peluche al ver la jugada preparada a la sombra reaccionan comprando abejas maya, clarisimo CALL para comprar al rebote, pero demasiado tarde, el A-estrella-hojadeparra (aka H-C-H) ha llegado a su realizacion y crece claramente en direccion negativa, claramente mostrado por escobamala (aka velaescombro). A las gacelas de peluche se les sale todo el relleno (Aqui no hay adultos, que esto es para niños).

Puede verse asimismo ese inocente suelo verde con varios tonos ... exacto ... un MACD clarisimo mostrandonos una incoherencia del mercado al hacer pollito-estrella y que nos mostraba claramente que se trataba de una trampa del hombre del saco (aka fajo).

El resto... las palabras son para despistar, porque los niños pequeños no saben leer.

Bueno, me voy a tomar otra cervecita, el medico me dijo que no las mezclara alcohol con las pastillas rojas ... ummm o eran las azules .... da igual, me tomo una de cada y asi seguro que compensan ...

Espero que les haya gustado ... y colorin colorado ... pandoro seguro que les ha pillado y mañana moriremos de nuevo cienes y cienes de veces. Esto lo confirma Pollastre, posteando un domingo por la tarde.

PD: Aqui no hay boobs que esto es para niños que ya no toman teta ....


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ese gestor del fondo noruego a la hora de incrementar o reducir % no tiene en cuenta si la acción a LT es alcista o ha "roto" algún nivel?



Le pondré un ejemplo, de los muchos que hay, y suelen pasar inadvertidos.

No hace muchos meses, tuvimos un mini-selloff en el DAX, 800 puntos en tres sesiones. Nada serio para el l/p, pero incluso en subciclos m/p, el asunto quedó "pelín violento", se registraron ventas ciertamente desordenadas para lo que suele ser normal.

En este negocio es muy difícil saber a ciencia cierta qué provocó qué, o quién lo inició, pero hubo rumores muy fuertes de que el movimiento lo inició un HF con necesidades "urgentes" de liquidez. Otros simplemente se sumaron al swing. 

Intento explicar con este ejemplo, que muchas veces hay movimientos que vienen iniciados por imponderables, y el mercado se adapta y reacciona a los mismos. Nada tiene que ver en eso que la acción venga alcista, bajista, o cortilarga gatuna.


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2014)

...en el caso del fondo noruego, por ejemplo, que recibe órdenes del gobierno... pues que de repente el politicastro de turno decida que no le gusta el nivel de exposición y de repente decida reducir exposición un 10% y, así sin venir a cuento, empiezan a sacarte 80.000 millones de lo distintos mercados de renta variable...

Lo que no sé es si estas decisiones las toman con luz y taquígrafos (lo que sería la leche) o lo hacen callandito (que sería lo lógico)...




PD: estoy hasta las tetas del Windows 8


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2014)

Ag chiamando a Pandoro. Precauzzione.


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2014)

Eso sí, **ahora** (como dos meses después de que lo dijera Pollastre) empiezas a ver por ahí a mucha gente mirando parriba a esos 2020-2030, lo que está muy bien... porque cuando todos se hayan puesto suficientemente largos... pues...


---------------------


PD: Una comercial me acaba de mandar una solicitud de enlace por Linkedin. Digo que como estamos en Agosto, en Domingo, y fuera de horario normal de oficina... no parece muy lógico, ni normal, vamos digo yo, que trate de venderme algo... ¿verdad? 

Voy a tener que preguntarle si quiere ligar conmigo... ::


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ag chiamando a Pandoro. Precauzzione.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Viene fuerte ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Viene fuerte ::::::



Pérdida del soporte que ha ido haciendo nos mete de nuevo en hondonadas de pandoradas :: 



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pérdida del soporte que ha ido haciendo nos mete de nuevo en hondonadas de pandoradas ::
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



El target los tiene en 10$, reconozco que el subidón (en una sesión) de hace unas semanas me hizo dudar pero no ha generado la pauta alcista de forma completa en el precio.

Todavía tenemos que ver a los índices + commodities desplomándose al unísono.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Le pondré un ejemplo, de los muchos que hay, y suelen pasar inadvertidos.
> 
> No hace muchos meses, tuvimos un mini-selloff en el DAX, 800 puntos en tres sesiones. Nada serio para el l/p, pero incluso en subciclos m/p, el asunto quedó "pelín violento", se registraron ventas ciertamente desordenadas para lo que suele ser normal.
> 
> ...



¿Y luego alguien se extraña por esto?


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2014)

TASE -0,14% básicamente plano en la jornada. venimos con máximos decrecientes desde marzo.
TASI (Tadawul) +0,48% nuevos máximos... cerca de recuperar techo de 2007.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Ago 2014)




----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2014)

Telefónica volverá a comprar a precio de oro.

Lo que la pidan para comprar en el avispero brasileiro.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2014)

Tengo dudas de que Telefónica consiga ganar en Brasil. Por ganas no será pero Telecom se lo juega a vida o muerte. Además Telefónica pierde valor con la oferta de Telecom porque el sobreprecio y endeudamiento minora el valor de su participación transalpina.

Si la jugada le sale mal, habrá perdido por partida doble y posiblemente se meta en Iusacell lo cual es una operación muy mediocre.

Quizá sea la antesala de la salida de Alierta y por ello recientemente se ha amarrado bien el paquete retributivo asociado a su salida vía pensiones.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo dudas de que Telefónica consiga ganar en Brasil. Por ganas no será pero Telecom se lo juega a vida o muerte. Además Telefónica pierde valor con la oferta de Telecom porque el sobreprecio y endeudamiento minora el valor de su participación transalpina.
> 
> Si la jugada le sale mal, habrá perdido por partida doble y posiblemente se meta en Iusacell lo cual es una operación muy mediocre.
> 
> Quizá sea la antesala de la salida de Alierta y por ello recientemente se ha amarrado bien el paquete retributivo asociado a su salida vía pensiones.



Brasil es su estrategia prioritaria.

Creo que son capaces de poner encima de la mesa la pasta que sea necesaria, la tanga de leopardo de la abuela y hasta los dientes de joro del primo rumano ::

Que puto desastre en dinosaurio ::::::

Lo de Iusacell es un bocadito que no le va a suponer apenas mejorar.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2014)

Teecom se esta tirando un farol, no pueden ni deben comprar nada por su delicada situacion financiera.Ademas Tef es uno de los accionistas mayoritarios, el ceo se esta pasando por el arco del triunfo lo ya pactado con Tef


----------



## egarenc (17 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Viene fuerte ::::::



puedes elegir...


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2014)

Telecom siempre podrá ampliar capital para que solo sea subscrito por Vivendi si eso que quisiera.

Timofonica es mayoritario pero el gobierno es quien manda a la hora de la verdad. De esta jugada solo sale una mala jugada para Timofonica, pase lo que pase.

Las buenas empresas compran a precio y luego desarrollan valor. Es lo que hizo Google quien compro Android por 50MM.

Sin embargo Timofonica cuenta por fracasos económicos sus compras. Ahí están Replublica Checa, Irlanda, Tierra, Lycos, Tuenti, Telecom, .... Son incapaces de aportar valor a nada de lo que tocan. Vive y ganan de la mayor que paga a Timofonica de siempre y ni se atreve a cambiar. Las nuevas generaciones darán el golpe a Timofonica como lo harán con ECI.


----------



## ... (17 Ago 2014)

Chicos, son muchas cosas las que están pasando en los últimos meses, muchos frentes abiertos sin visos de ser cerrados. ¿Creéis que habrá un conflicto internacional a corto/medio plazo?


----------



## Misterio (18 Ago 2014)

Una vez que se vio que lo de Ucrania fue una milonga que se inventó alguién... gap sano a la vista.


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2014)

probamos un largo en SP buscando la docena de pipos.


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2014)

demasiado dinero disponible y mucho de ello acabará en recompra de acciones.


----------



## Namreir (18 Ago 2014)

Acaba de salir en reuters que putin ya tiene encima de la mesa el decreto para prohibir la importacion de coches y camiones.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Ago 2014)

Buenos días.
El Ibex y los mercados empiezan la semana en plan pepón así que cierro los cortitos en Ibex y me quedo largo en SP.


----------



## inversobres (18 Ago 2014)

Huele mal este panorama.

El sp sigue su camino, los 2000 son el gran tabu.

Vaya perlas de paginas, no me extraña nada de nada.


----------



## Topongo (18 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, hoy si que si vuelta al curro, toneladas de emails y lusers que se han olvidado hasta de respirar estas vacaciones , qué decir de las contraseñas....
Todo verde hoy, cuidenme esas MAP...


----------



## Pygmalion (18 Ago 2014)

DAX30 todo en verde.
28/30 están como mínimo a +1%.
¿Vuelta a la normalidad tras el bajón de última hora del viernes? ¿Se deshinchará conforme avance el día?


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2014)

EL PER NORMALIZADO - Aprende a utilizar el PER correctamente - Rankia

*EL PER NORMALIZADO - Aprende a utilizar el PER correctamente
*
El PER es el ratio de valoración más conocido y, seguramente, el peor utilizado de todos. Más que un ratio de valoración, hoy en día es un “atajo” para los analistas de bajo nivel que lo reducen todo a: “si el PER está bajo compro y si está alto vendo”. En este artículo vamos a comentar algunos trucos que nos permitan utilizar de una forma más eficiente e inteligente este famoso ratio.

Una de las técnicas más sencillas de utilizar el PER es comparando el ratio actual de la empresa con sus propios ratios históricos. Esta técnica nos ofrece la siguiente información: 1) la valoración por PER en distintos momentos del ciclo económico, 2) el PER al que normalmente se valora la empresa por parte del mercado y 3) las zonas de PER máximo y mínimo históricas. Con esta información, podemos saber si el PER actual está en la zona de compra o si está en la zona de venta y si el PER actual está por encima o por debajo del PER medio. Sin embargo, la pregunta es obligada: ¿el PER de hoy es comparable al PER de hace 5 años?

Para responder a esta pregunta hay que tener claros dos aspectos de la empresa que estamos analizando: ¿ha cambiado el mix de producto o la actividad de la empresa? ¿la situación financiera actual es parecida a la situación financiera pasada? No podemos comparar los múltiplos de Nintendo cuando fabricaba barajas de cartas que los de ahora que fabrica consolas y videojuegos. Por otro lado, si el riesgo financiero es hoy mucho menor que el de hace unos años, sería lógico esperar que el PER actual sea más alto y eso no significaría que la empresa hoy es más cara.

Lo que yo hago para responder a esas dos preguntas es analizar la actividad de la empresa por segmentos. Si el segmento principal sigue siendo el mismo, podremos comparar el PER. Sin embargo, si ha cambiado, tendremos que valorar los dos segmentos por separado. Como podéis imaginar, no es lo mismo valorar Philips hoy (con el enorme peso que tiene en su cuenta de resultados la división de diseños médicos) que hace 15 años. Sin embargo, durante ese mismo periodo, poco ha cambiado el mix de producto de Coca-Cola. Es importante tener en cuenta que esto no quiere decir que Philips sea una peor inversión que Coca-Cola, sino que, simplemente, el método de valoración varía.

Después de analizar el mix del producto, una forma sencilla de analizar el riesgo financiero es con el ratio Deuda Largo Plazo / Fondos Propios. El porcentaje de deuda debería ser parecido y en caso de aumentar deberíamos esperar un PER menor y en caso de disminuir deberíamos esperar un PER mayor. Dichos cambios en el PER son consecuencia de un cambio en la percepción del riesgo de la compañía y no de cambios en el componente “valor”. Pongamos un ejemplo.

La empresa XXX tenía entre 1995 y 2002 un ratio Deuda LP / FP medio de 2.00. Su PER, en ese mismo periodo, se movió entre el mínimo de x8 y el máximo de x16. A finales del año 2002, la empresa decidió transformar su capitalización y el ratio Deuda LP/ FP pasó a ser de 0.50. Desde 2003 hasta el día de hoy, su PER se ha movido desde un mínimo en x13 a un PER actual de x17. ¿Quiere esto decir que la empresa está hoy más cara que nunca? Evidentemente no. Al cambiar de forma tan radical el nivel de riesgo financiero, el PER del periodo 95-02 ha quedado obsoleto y cualquier comparación entre el PER actual y el PER pasado sería un grave error en la valoración. Es, por tanto, imprescindible, comparar el riesgo financiero de forma paralela a la comparación del PER.

Algunas veces encontraremos que, aunque la empresa ha disminuido su riesgo financiero y sin haber cambiado el mix de producto, el PER actual está en la franja baja del PER histórico. Como inversor value (y eso que el PER no me gusta demasiado) esa situación me atrae como la miel a los osos. Sin duda, creo que encontrar esas situaciones es un buen punto de partida para buscar posibles inversiones.

Después de asegurarnos de que el mix de negocio sigue siendo el mismo (a grandes rasgos, claro) y que el riesgo financiero no ha cambiado de forma radical, el siguiente paso es normalizar el PER a los cambios en el ciclo económico. Esto es especialmente importante cuando estamos analizando empresas cíclicas.

Cuando analizamos empresas cíclicas, lo normal es encontrar un beneficio muy bajo (o incluso negativo) cerca del suelo del ciclo, y un beneficio muy alto cerca del máximo del ciclo. Esto hace que el PER sea muy alto cerca del suelo de mercado y muy bajo cerca del techo de mercado. Por eso invertir en cíclicas supone tantos problemas: los inversores, atraídos por un PER bajo en empresas que han crecido mucho en los años anteriores, compran las acciones de las cíclicas cerca de su máximo y, tras varios años de caídas en los precios y en los crecimientos de la empresa, deciden vender cerca del mínimo (con cuantiosas pérdidas) porque consideran que no tiene sentido mantener una acción con un PER tan alto y con unas tasas de crecimiento tan pobres. Este especial comportamiento del PER es lo que se llama el Efecto Molodovsky. Para solucionarlo, deberemos normalizar los beneficios, que no es otra cosa que calcular el nivel de BPA que la empresa podría alcanzar en condiciones medias del ciclo.

Existen varios métodos de normalización pero el que más me gusta es el que se basa en el ROE. El BPA Normalizado (BPAN) se calcula multiplicando al Valor Contable por acción actual por el ROE medio obtenido durante el último ciclo económico. Otro método muy interesante es multiplicar el Activo Total actual por una estimación del ROA a largo plazo, pero creo que eso es mucho más complicado para el inversor particular pues tendríamos que estimar un margen neto y una rotación de activos para el largo plazo. Cuantas menos estimaciones mejor, ¿verdad?

Vamos a normalizar el BPA de Reliance Steel & Aluminum Co. (RS), una cíclica pura. La tabla inferior muestra el ROE y el valor contable por acción de cada año. El ROE medio de todo el periodo es 14,75%.

subir imagenes Si tienes problemas con la imagen pincha aquí.

La siguiente tabla recoge el BPA tradicional (BPA) y el BPA normalizado (BPAN) de cada año. Para normalizar el BPA, tomamos el ROE medio y lo multiplicamos por el valor contable por acción de cada año.

subir imagenes Si tienes problemas con la imagen pincha aquí.

La última tabla muestra el PER tradicional (PER TRD) y el PER normalizado (PER NOR) de cada año. Al final de la tabla se muestra el PER medio de todo el periodo. A día de hoy, su PER tradicional es de 9,13 veces mientras que su PER normalizado es de 12,91 veces.

subir imagenes Si tienes problema con la imagen pincha aquí.

Las diferencias en la interpretación son evidentes. Mientras que con el PER tradicional parece que la lectura actual de 9,13 veces es una clara oportunidad de compra (sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que el PER medio es de 14,67 veces), nuestro PER normalizado nos dice una cosa bien distinta. La lectura actual de 12,91 veces muestra una clara sobrecompra por PER. No sólo está cerca del PER máximo histórico sino que, además, está muy por encima de la media (10,36 veces). Por lo tanto, aquellos que utilicen el PER como herramienta de análisis, no deberían plantearse la compra de RS bajo ningún concepto.

Un último apunte. Fijaos en las lecturas del PER tradicional en los años 2001-2002 cuando la cotización estaba en $12 (por poner un precio medio) y fijaos en las lecturas del PER normalizado. Mientras que el segundo nos manda comprar en $12 y vender en $45, el primero nos manda justo lo contrario: comprar en $45 y vender en $12.

Después de esto, ¿vas a seguir utilizando el PER como siempre lo habías utilizado?


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Acaba de salir en reuters que putin ya tiene encima de la mesa el decreto para prohibir la importacion de coches y camiones.



¿europeos? Supongo. Pues eso les puede hacer bastante daño, ojito con las cotizaciones de BMW, Daimler ...... no va a haber bastante pasta para PIVES y tal.

¿Cuales eran los soviéticos, Lada? ienso:

A ver si quienes van a sacar tajada de la "guerra" son los yankees y coreanos, a los japos también les cierran (pero por radiactivos)

A truly ‘hot’ export – Japan’s radioactive cars « nuclear-news

Japan’s ‘Hottest’ Export This Year – Radioactive Cars Zero Hedge by Tyler Durden on 08/11/2014 At the start of the year, Russia said ‘nyet’ to 132 Japanese cars imported through Vladivostok due to high radiation levels. Fast forward seven months and as AutoWeek reports, it appears the Japanese are up to their old tricks – desperate to make Abenomics look like it’s working by jamming exports higher – a total of 70 used cars imported from Japan and found to have increased levels of radiation are being stored in Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan. The import of used Japanese cars is big business in Central Asia, especially in Mongolia and the Russian far-east regions, but several batches of cars have been seized by the government during the last three years – despite ‘agreements’ from Japan……..Japan's 'Hottest' Export This Year - Radioactive Cars | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 11:36 ----------




keinur dijo:


> *El dficit comercial se dispara: las exportaciones crecen un 0,5% frente al 5,3% de las importaciones | Economa | EL MUNDO*
> 
> _El desequilibrio comercial hasta junio, 11.882 millones, duplica los 5.824 millones de 2013
> Economía destaca que la fortaleza del euro ha perjudicado a las exportaciones
> ...



Ejque hacen falta más ajustes. Si se dieran tanta importancia a la independencia energética como a las otras autodeteminaciones .....


----------



## ponzi (18 Ago 2014)

Muy buen articulo bertok.Hay algunos trucos para no caer en equivocaciones con el per.1)Mirar los beneficios de varios años2)Hay amortizaciones/provisiones extraordinarias3)coincide los bebeficios con el flujo de caja4)cual es la ttayectoria del ebitda.Hay muchos casos de emp con per alto y que estan baratas como las acereras o en su dia las autos o de otras con per bajo y que estaban caras como fcc o sacyr en su dia.


----------



## Xiux (18 Ago 2014)

Buen dia

Bkir mejorando gracias a ficht y esprit sigue escalando en Hong Kong


----------



## elpatatero (18 Ago 2014)

Estalla la burbuja del bitcoño jejeje


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Ago 2014)

¿Como veis comprar acciones de Gas Natural ahora que se cotizara mas el gas argelino gracias ahora que Putin ha cerrado el grifo?


----------



## Durmiente (18 Ago 2014)

A ver cómo abren los americanos...


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2014)

Mientras el putibex y el DAX están con una volatilidad endiablada un 9% por debajo de los máximos, ahí tenemos al SP que apenas corrige y directo a máximos otra vez.







Ya no se puede apostar ni contra un fibo ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2014)

un respeto pal ibex gilipollita :no:

como lo llevais bienamadas gacelillas ? ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un respeto pal ibex gilipollita :no:
> 
> como lo llevais bienamadas gacelillas ? ienso:



Se le echaba de menos, estamos perdidos sin su guía.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mientras el putibex y el DAX están con una volatilidad endiablada un 9% por debajo de los máximos, ahí tenemos al SP que apenas corrige y directo a máximos otra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El MACD girando hacia arriba y el Vix hacia abajo.
¿Veremos esos 2000?:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2014)




----------



## inversobres (18 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> El MACD girando hacia arriba y el Vix hacia abajo.
> ¿Veremos esos 2000?:rolleye:



Pero aun teneis dudas?

Que mas hace falta para ver que no van a dejar caer el sp bajo ningun concepto. Estan de vuelta y esta semana van a pegarlo a maximos.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 16:04 ----------

PD: el vix anda bastante abajo, cuando pulule los 10 volvemos a la marejada.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


>



Eso es un gato ratonero ::::::

Se te presumía más abolengo.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Pero aun teneis dudas?
> 
> Que mas hace falta para ver que no van a dejar caer el sp bajo ningun concepto. Estan de vuelta y esta semana van a pegarlo a maximos.
> 
> ...




Yo dudas tengo siempre.

¿Supongo que le estará usted sacando un dinero al mercao?


----------



## Namreir (18 Ago 2014)

Llevo ya unos pocos años metido en esta maquina tragaperras, pero el nivel actual de manipulaciony dirigismo del sp no lo habia visto jamas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Eso es un gato ratonero ::::::
> 
> Se te presumía más abolengo.



Quiere decir que MV ha tenido un mueroviviencito, por eso ha dejado de postear estos dias, por baja de maternidad.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quiere decir que MV ha tenido un mueroviviencito, por eso ha dejado de postear estos dias, por baja de maternidad.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



que abyecta subnormalidad gasta ustec , bueno , dicen que no hay mal que por bien no venga :o


----------



## inversobres (18 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo dudas tengo siempre.
> 
> ¿Supongo que le estará usted sacando un dinero al mercao?



No estoy metido para pasar un buen rato. Se hace lo que se puede y cuando a uno le dejan. Esto no impide poder usar la logica y los ojos, despues el cerebro.

A mi, como a todos, me jode perder dinero.


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que abyecta subnormalidad gasta ustec , bueno , dicen que no hay mal que por bien no venga :o




Caramba... conoce el significado de "abyecto"... no deja Ud. de sorprenderme... 

_Gatibus plentiful trolebus_, que dirían los clásicos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Caramba... conoce el significado de "abyecto"... no deja Ud. de sorprenderme...
> 
> _Gatibus plentiful trolebus_, que dirían los clásicos ::



los clasicos y los maricones :o


----------



## pollastre (18 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los clasicos y los maricones :o




tsk tsk... antes era Ud. capaz de hacer reir sin recurrir al insulto... vamos, recupere el nivel, y hágalo pronto, su público espera impaciente.


----------



## tarrito (18 Ago 2014)

clásicos ... efebos ienso:

minipunto para Jatencio 8:


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Ago 2014)

Mr. Pollastre, Mr. MV esta jerido en su dignidad, hay trolles activos de mayor abolengo en el juego y ha sido desplazado a la segunda division. Porque los que ahora juegan te hacen la trolleada. Que Ud. no se la cree ... son capaces de hacerla realidad. Miedito tengo y me guarde ....

Mr. Namreir, si que las ha visto, hace unos dos años hicieron una de este nivel.



pollastre dijo:


> Caramba... conoce el significado de "abyecto"... no deja Ud. de sorprenderme...
> 
> _Gatibus plentiful trolebus_, que dirían los clásicos ::


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> probamos un largo en SP buscando la docena de pipos.



Protegemos punto de entrada. A ver si ganamos pasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> tsk tsk... antes era Ud. capaz de hacer reir sin recurrir al insulto... vamos, recupere el nivel, y hágalo pronto, su público espera impaciente.



Exitus Acta Probat


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Llevo ya unos pocos años metido en esta maquina tragaperras, pero el nivel actual de manipulaciony dirigismo del sp no lo habia visto jamas.





Aprovechalo pues.


----------



## atman (18 Ago 2014)

Para mí, el SP aquí, en 1970-2 habría cumplido su hoja de ruta... ahora quedaría bajar y bajar y bajar y... a ver quien es el guapo que se fía... yo aguanto los dos lotes que me quedan, que ahora empiezan a zozobrar... ya veremos hasta donde...


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Para mí, el SP aquí, en 1970-2 habría cumplido su hoja de ruta... ahora quedaría bajar y bajar y bajar y... a ver quien es el guapo que se fía... yo aguanto los dos lotes que me quedan, que ahora empiezan a zozobrar... ya veremos hasta donde...



Todo lo que sea por encima de de 1954 es alcismo.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (18 Ago 2014)

Poniéndome al día del hilo desde el wifi gratis del avión (Norwegian). ¡Qué avances!

¿El siemprealcismo, bien?

(Creo que este wifi no es de Jenaro)


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2014)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Poniéndome al día del hilo desde el wifi gratis del avión (Norwegian). ¡Qué avances!
> 
> ¿El siemprealcismo, bien?
> 
> (Creo que este wifi no es de Jenaro)



buen viaje, pájaro ::::::

un avance tremendo.


----------



## mpbk (18 Ago 2014)

bua esto está más manipulado...............

paso de operar


----------



## ane agurain (18 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Para mí, el SP aquí, en 1970-2 habría cumplido su hoja de ruta... ahora quedaría bajar y bajar y bajar y... a ver quien es el guapo que se fía... yo aguanto los dos lotes que me quedan, que ahora empiezan a zozobrar... ya veremos hasta donde...



psra mi por encima de 196x ese es el punto de rotación

e ibex se acerca a un punto a vigilar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2014)

Tremebundo!!!!!


----------



## Topongo (18 Ago 2014)

Más chanchullos por el MAB por lo que parece....
Las sospechas vuelven al MAB: Ebioss infla los números de su adquisición estrella - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## ane agurain (18 Ago 2014)

10540
10580

romper esos niveles es volver a ser alcista. eso según ichi. hasta entonces puede


----------



## Durmiente (18 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 10540
> 10580
> 
> romper esos niveles es volver a ser alcista. eso según *ichi*. hasta entonces puede




El Ichi este me tiene ya hasta las narices.... 

(Es broma, es broma )


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2014)

Se cierra los largos con 9 pipos. Cantar da suerte


----------



## Krim (18 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Se cierra los largos con 9 pipos. Cantar da suerte



Estas por Soria? Porque eso explicaría la tromba de agua que nos ha caído . SCNR y tal.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (18 Ago 2014)

Primer día de vacas y gran alegría!!!
http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/jrjc/real-time

---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 22:47 ----------

Saludos y eso claro!!


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Es que el chaval es algo cortito, tendremos que dejarle algún manual para que vaya familiarizándose con conceptos técnicos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Krim dijo:


> Estas por Soria? Porque eso explicaría la tromba de agua que nos ha caído . SCNR y tal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk




10,000 km desde la plaza de lealtad, el mayor puterío de España.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 23:08 ----------

hay que estar largos larguísimos en Sun Edison.

---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 23:12 ----------

No puede ser que Netflix capitalice 28,000 millones cuando gana escasamente 80 millones al trimestre. No sale por ningún sitio, se mire como se mire.

El caso es que es alcista de narices y que pocos piensan en que está comenzando a producir series propias y eso cuesta un riñón porque sale bien o sale mal.

Sus múltiplos son siderales comparado con los de "caralibro" y quieras que no tener 1,200 millones de usuarios te permite soñar con vender infinito e imaginar P&Ls mágicas. Pero lo de Netflix no tiene nada que ver con ese plano.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> 10,000 km desde la plaza de lealtad, el mayor puterío de España.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ago-2014 at 23:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Sun edison en 12 meses de 6 a 21, en 24 de 2,x a 21... brutal es poco pillar ese x10.


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2014)

let's get'em


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Thyssenkrupp espera las primeras ganancias netas en 3 años y ha doblado en bolsa en los últimos 5 quarters!!!!. ¿comorrrrrr?. ¿los resultados no están alineados en el día a día con la cotización? Jooooooooooooooooooooooo



No he encontrado un post en el que hable de esta empresa, despues de pasarme por alli por temas laborales. Pero vamos, planta y produccion a mas del 100%. Esto lo dije en Octubre del anio pasado companiero.


----------



## docjones (19 Ago 2014)

He leído que andamos bajistas a corto y alcistas a medio. ¿Será eso lo de ponerse cortilargo?


----------



## Robopoli (19 Ago 2014)

docjones dijo:


> He leído que andamos bajistas a corto y alcistas a medio. ¿Será eso lo de ponerse cortilargo?



Ser cortilargo no es un posicionamiento concreto. Es más una actitud frente a la vida que ni siquiera se puede aprender. Uno es cortolargo o no lo es. Punto. :no:


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2014)

hay que seguir JCP. Su momento ya ha llegado.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Ago 2014)

For quick brains few words are enough 
SLB Schlumberger NV XNYS:SLB Stock Quote Price News


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> hay que seguir JCP. Su momento ya ha llegado.



Jcp,.sun edison, anr... mejor nos dejamos de mirar valores y vamos a las comisiones como los castuzos


----------



## Robopoli (19 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Jcp,.sun edison, anr... mejor nos dejamos de mirar valores y vamos a las comisiones como los castuzos



Meter la pasta en empresas que ganan dinero es de pobres


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2014)

llegará el momento en el que el r/r ponga las cosas en su sitio.

Todavía me acuerdo de esa Gamesa que era una quiebra para medio foro cuando estaba en 1,2 euros. Se decía que no iba a haber más molinillos etc.....


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2014)

La probabilidad de ganar pasta con un corto en Grecia es alta. Rotura de tendencia alcista de medio muy clara y la figura long-time es devastadoramente bajista.

India sigue muy alcista y es tiro a caballo ganador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

Excelente Artículo

Can Pedro Sanchez Save the PSOE? - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace

4 bertok:

_At some point, in other words, either the suffering countries of peripheral Europe will have to squeeze their citizens far more than is likely to be possible in a democracy, or these countries will have to restructure their debt with significant debt forgiveness._


----------



## Namreir (19 Ago 2014)

Cortilargo es una posicion en bolsa mediante la cual si baja, ganas, si sube, ganas, y si ni fu ni fa, tambien ganas. Es muy conocido y usada en ciertos foros inversion bursatil.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

He tenido un sueño. Creo que ha sido una profunda conexión con mi lado más apocalíptico
He soñado con que estaba en una conferencia de una forera de burbuja. La forera cordobesa decía en esa conferencia que el ibex apesta a guano reseco y que es hora de renovarlo. 25% down en los pŕoximos 12 meses y 50% en 2 años.


Trophonius ha hablado.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He tenido un sueño. Creo que ha sido una profunda conexión con mi lado más apocalíptico
> He soñado con que estaba en una conferencia de una forera de burbuja. La forera cordobesa decía en esa conferencia que el ibex apesta a guano reseco y que es hora de renovarlo. 25% down en los pŕoximos 12 meses y 50% en 2 años.
> 
> 
> Trophonius ha hablado.



Buenos días.
Déjese ya esos cigarrillos de la risa, piratón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Déjese ya esos cigarrillos de la risa, piratón.



No drugs, I promise!!!!!


----------



## Topongo (19 Ago 2014)

Si todo va normal(arcistahhhhh) hoy subiremos el stop de MAP a entrada y comisiones o al menos muy cerca ya de ese punto, al menos en esta ya no palmamos, pero esperaremos al cierre.
Si llega al entorno de 2,87 veremos como se comporta.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2014)

Aun no tengo claro que hacer con Arcelormittal, si ir a corto plazo a por los 13 (6-12 meses) o intentar jugármela para conseguir el premio gordo 25-30 eu (3-4 años)


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Pues yo he pillado unas poquitas mas de Arcelor. Promediando para bajar un poco mi precio de compra como buen "inversó".

¿Qué quereis que os diga? Esto no tiene pinta de caer ni ná. Después del susto hace un par de semanas los índices vuelven a tirar hacia arriba como si nada.


----------



## explorador (19 Ago 2014)

Sobre Arcelor Mittal, no tengo ni idea de bolsa, pero ayer estaba con un ingenieros de Planos y tras leer en el foro que Rusia se podía plantear un embargo a los vehículos europeos, me comento, que de ser cierto íbamos a flipar en Asturias, con lo que eran recortes industriales y me dejo:ouch:, mientras me cago en toda la puta UE y su apoyo a los nazis de. Maidan


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ago 2014)

Siemens también se apunta a las energías renovables - elEconomista.es


----------



## Topongo (19 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no tengo claro que hacer con Arcelormittal, si ir a corto plazo a por los 13 (6-12 meses) o intentar jugármela para conseguir el premio gordo 25-30 eu (3-4 años)



Pues sobre la marcha , no? primero que llegue a 13 y luego si eso ya se repiensa, si todo va como crees cuando supere holgadamente el 13 stop y el premio pequeño ya lo tienes, el gordo ya lo dirá el tiempo, o si te aburres antes fuera... pero bueno yo soy un gacelote y bastante tengo con no palmar.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues yo he pillado unas poquitas mas de Arcelor. Promediando para bajar un poco mi precio de compra como buen "inversó".
> 
> ¿Qué quereis que os diga? Esto no tiene pinta de caer ni ná. Después del susto hace un par de semanas los índices vuelven a tirar hacia arriba como si nada.



Las mittal son muy puñeteras, todavía pueden dar algún susto.
Para el largo plazo (2-4 años) , no creo que nos encontremos muy lejos del suelo, como mucho un 20% -30%


----------



## @@strom (19 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Las mittal son muy puñeteras, todavía pueden dar algún susto.
> Para el largo plazo (2-4 años) , no creo que nos encontremos muy lejos del suelo, como mucho un 20% -30%



Yo llevo Arcelor, pero cuidadito que los fcf de los últimos dos trimestres son negativos.


----------



## Topongo (19 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Las mittal son muy puñeteras, todavía pueden dar algún susto.
> Para el largo plazo (2-4 años) , no creo que nos encontremos muy lejos del suelo, como mucho un 20% -30%



Si el stop si estás convencido te comentaba que una vez superado los 13 con holgura no antes para asegurar el premio pequeño y si te tira poder volver.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si el stop si estás convencido te comentaba que una vez superado los 13 con holgura no antes para asegurar el premio pequeño y si te tira poder volver.



Yo creo que es lo que haré



@@strom dijo:


> Yo llevo Arcelor, pero cuidadito que los fcf de los últimos dos trimestres son negativos.



Solo en el primer trimestre de 2014

http://corporate.arcelormittal.com/~/media/Files/A/ArcelorMittal/investors/results/previous-results/Q214%20IR%20RESULTS.pdf

En el segundo trimestre el free cash flow fue de 774 mill (transparencia 12), ese es el motivo por el que compre en agosto.
Aun no se puede cantar victoria, es un negocio muy intensivo en capital y que depende del ciclo, puede que veamos algún trimestre mas con salida de caja, sobre todo por lo que esta pasando en Rusia y Liberia.
Lo dicho, es una buena acción para el largo plazo pero a corto puede ser puñetera.


----------



## elpatatero (19 Ago 2014)

El deficit de España es el doble que el año pasado y sube el ibex vayan a mamarla culicagaos :what:


----------



## pollastre (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He tenido un sueño. Creo que ha sido una profunda conexión con mi lado más apocalíptico
> He soñado con que estaba en una conferencia de una forera de burbuja. La forera cordobesa decía en esa conferencia que el ibex apesta a guano reseco y que es hora de renovarlo. 25% down en los pŕoximos 12 meses y 50% en 2 años.
> 
> 
> Trophonius ha hablado.





Eh, DONnie.

¿ Todo bien por ahí ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Eh, DONnie.
> 
> ¿ Todo bien por ahí ?










::


----------



## Chila (19 Ago 2014)

A largo plazo las mittales son una apuesta excelente. Ya daran sus frutos.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Al Ibex la zona 10420 le sigue costando superarlo.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ago 2014)

aerolineas

Islandia eleva el nivel de alerta volcánica casi al máximo nivel - Bolsamania.com


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Ago 2014)

Audi, BMW y Mercedes, obligadas a bajar sus precios en China.



BME recuperando poco a poco terreno perdido, las FER son las que no lo tengo nada claro ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ago 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Audi, BMW y Mercedes, obligadas a bajar sus precios en China.
> 
> 
> 
> BME recuperando poco a poco terreno perdido, las FER son las que no lo tengo nada claro ienso:



Las FER están dándose cabezazos contra los 15, no hay forma de que los pase.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ago 2014)

ebioss o esa cosa caía 30% hace poco


----------



## tarrito (19 Ago 2014)

....perooo .... la mujer de su sueño ¿ESTÁ BUENAAA!!?

cuente, cuente :baba:


----------



## Robopoli (19 Ago 2014)

Buenos días desde la cálida costa Ejjjpañola, 
Segundo round con mis chinorris favoritos:
http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/jrjc/premarket
A ver donde la dejan pero a mi ya se me empieza a caer la baba


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> ....perooo .... la mujer de su sueño ¿ESTÁ BUENAAA!!?
> 
> cuente, cuente :baba:



Ehhh bueno.... también he tenido otros sueños, pero eso se los he de contar primero a mi psiquiatra. :: :: ::


----------



## Topongo (19 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ebioss o esa cosa caía 30% hace poco



Puse ayer link, el medio comenta que puede haber chanchulleo... han sacado HR hoy desmintiendo... pero como para estar en algo del MAB, parece una peli de chinos y por esto mismo aunque no voy a quitar mi posición LP de BME tampoco va a ser la elegida para aumento de cartera dividendera mientras no se aclare todo esto del MAB.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ehhh bueno.... también he tenido otros sueños, pero eso se los he de contar primero a mi psiquiatra. :: :: ::



no cometa ese error y vaya con su santero de cabecera


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Dentro del Dax con un largo pequeñito.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Siemens también se apunta a las energías renovables - elEconomista.es



Es una de las tres que pienso que a medio/largo plazo deben aprovecharse cuando la economía europeda se recupere:
BASF
SAP
SIEMENS

Se admiten opiniones, personalmente me gustan:
- BASF menos por fundamentales, pero por aspecto técnico y potencial de subida, fibos y tal, sí.
- SAP por ser la mayor softwarera europea, no hay gran empresa que no use sus productos.
- SIEMENS, por que es I+D puro, ingeniería "made in German".


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ago 2014)

Me quedo con BASF.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Excelente Artículo
> 
> Can Pedro Sanchez Save the PSOE? - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace
> 
> ...



Patapalo, en el hilo del Last Call he posteado muy buena información sobre la Reestructuración de la Deuda ..... y es que está todo inventado.

Pongo a disposición de apocalípticos, burbujos de mala vida y magufos premium la siguiente información:

- Audio acojonante de lo que todavía queda por delante en cuanto a represión financiera

La represión financiera – Economía Directa 15-8-2014

- Paper de Carmen Reinhart y Kennegh Rogoff sobre la Reestructuración de la Deuda. Está en inglés pero es muy recomendable

https://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/wp/2013/wp13266.pdf

*There are essentially five ways to reduce large debt-to-GDP ratios. Most 
historical episodes have involved some combination of these.

The Elements of Debt Reduction 

1. Economic growth 
2. Fiscal adjustment-austerity 
3. Explicit (de jure) default or restructuring 
4. Inflation surprise 
5. A steady dose of financial repression accompanied by a steady dose of inflation. *

Ustedes que son personas adineradas, vayan pensando como superar unos años de inflación anual del 6% ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

¿Y para cuando esa inflación? De momento nada.

Aunque tanta insistencia que tenían con dejar de relacionar las subidas salariales y las pensiones con el IPC... ahora con deflación no duele tanto pero si se da esa inflación no habrá vaselina suficiente.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Patapalo, en el hilo del Last Call he posteado muy buena información sobre la Reestructuración de la Deuda ..... y es que está todo inventado.
> 
> Pongo a disposición de apocalípticos, burbujos de mala vida y magufos premium la siguiente información:
> 
> ...





El estudio está muy bien pero tiene una pega: falta contemplar el escenario de CAMBIO DE REGLAS GLOBALES.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

Quitas, yayo ...... van a tener que hacer quitas


----------



## ddddd (19 Ago 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Observo en el Pre Market de nuestra querida ANR la compra en un sólo movimiento de 2.500.0000 de acciones a 3,87. 

¿Este movimiento puede querer decir algo? No puedo negar que la operación me ha llamado la atención.

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Observo en el Pre Market de nuestra querida ANR la compra en un sólo movimiento de 2.500.0000 de acciones a 3,87.
> 
> ...



ni idea pero en apenas 3 minutos han cambaido de manos 6.2 millones de acciones.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2014)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Observo en el Pre Market de nuestra querida ANR la compra en un sólo movimiento de 2.500.0000 de acciones a 3,87.
> 
> ...



Otra vez estan subiendo los cortos

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Krim (19 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra vez estan subiendo los cortos
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com



31 de julio...muy desfasado. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

Ya lo he oido, uno de sus mejores programas


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2014)

Krim dijo:


> 31 de julio...muy desfasado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Tendran que actualizar los datos dentro de poco.Aun no parece que quieran soltar el juguete


----------



## Pygmalion (19 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Es una de las tres que pienso que a medio/largo plazo deben aprovecharse cuando la economía europeda se recupere:
> BASF
> SAP
> SIEMENS
> ...



Yo entré largo de Siemens a 90.4 a inicios de agosto sólo por técnico.
Me olvido que las quiero a LP.

Una pregunta... ¿cuál es el importe mínimo por operación en vuestras órdenes?



LCIRPM dijo:


> Es una de las tres que pienso que a medio/largo plazo deben aprovecharse cuando la economía europeda se recupere:
> BASF
> SAP
> SIEMENS
> ...


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ustedes que son personas adineradas, vayan pensando como superar unos años de inflación anual del 6% ienso:ienso:ienso:




Comprando casas ¿no? inocho:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ago 2014)

FCEL, chicharro premium, lleva 4 días recupeando, con volumen superior a la media.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Comprando casas ¿no? inocho:



Demasiado excedente veo en ese mercado.

Latunes ))))


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Ago 2014)

Dentro ANR.

1350 @ 4,01


----------



## inversobres (19 Ago 2014)

Veamos ese sp si quiere los 1980. 

Ya estamos a un pedo de los maximos y el vix ostiandose.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> Yo entré largo de Siemens a 90.4 a inicios de agosto sólo por técnico.
> Me olvido que las quiero a LP.
> 
> Una pregunta... ¿cuál es el importe mínimo por operación en vuestras órdenes?



¿Quiere saber cuanta guita manejamos? 

Aqui rara vez se habla de cifras, salvo esos 40k€ de plusvis y tal.

Pero yo le responderé, el minimo fue 1.12€, compré una acción de Gamesa en lugar de 1000000. Al poner la cantidad le di al uno y empecé a darle al cero a hierro sin darme cuenta que había pulsado el caps num (o el lock, ya me entiende). Con las prisas le di a buy... Imagínese el percalazo. Al dia siguiente entro al broker y me percato del desatino. Vendí palmando comisiones y no volví a mirar esa maldita acción.



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Pues ANR en la zona 4,10. Importante lo que hace ahí.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 16:33 ----------

Lo mismo que Penney, en zona clave. La muy puta que hizo la jugada el viernes.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues ANR en la zona 4,10. Importante lo que hace ahí.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 16:33 ----------
> 
> Lo mismo que Penney, en zona clave. La muy puta que hizo la jugada el viernes.



Janus, comento tambien SunEdision miratela....


----------



## Pygmalion (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Quiere saber cuanta guita manejamos?
> 
> Aqui rara vez se habla de cifras, salvo esos 40k€ de plusvis y tal.
> 
> ...



Gracias, más que para saber cuánto manejáis es para ver si el impacto de las comisiones de compraventa.
Por ejemplo entrar en Siemens con 2k a 15eur de entrada y otros tantos de salida significa un 1,5% en comisiones. 

Dejaste escapar unos dividendos muy importantes vendiendo esa acción de Gamesa...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2014)

Los usanos están a tope de peponian

A lo tonto se colocan en los 2000


----------



## inversobres (19 Ago 2014)

Novedad novedosa.

Ademas de estar inflando la burbuja inmobiliaria 2.0 expert mode. Se creen listos pero siempre recurren a lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Dentro ANR.
> 
> 1350 @ 4,01



Niveles:

Resistencia de giro: 4,13$
Primer fibo: 5,08$
Segundo figo: 6,28$

Cuidado porque tiene más peligro el chinaco los domingos al mando de un bmw

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 14:45 ----------




Pygmalion dijo:


> Yo entré largo de Siemens a 90.4 a inicios de agosto sólo por técnico.
> Me olvido que las quiero a LP.
> 
> Una pregunta... ¿cuál es el importe mínimo por operación en vuestras órdenes?



Menos de 20K€ es jugar.

La mente no reacciona igual con una posición de 3K€ que con otra de 50K€.

En ese momento entran en juego conceptos como el miedo y la codicia que realmente son determinantes.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Janus, comento tambien SunEdision miratela....



ANR no la llevo pero depende de como se comporte en esta zona se puede intentar algo.
Las JC Penney las solté el viernes ganando para una cena normalita, después de tanto tiempo con ella...:rolleye:

A Sun la miré por encima por curiosidad y FCEL también por lo comentado aquí pero no se puede estar a todo y menos con estos chicharros. En todo caso con poca pasta y sabiendo el riesgo que hay.

Ahora ando un poco con los índices y mejor no meterse en muchos saraos, ya se sabe que el que mucho abarca...

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 16:51 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Niveles:
> 
> Resistencia de giro: 4,13$
> Primer fibo: 5,08$
> ...




Para jugarse 20.000 primero hay que tenerlos.

Dependiendo del capital que uno tenga esos 3.000 pueden provocar mas ansiedad que los 50.000. Si tienes un capital de solo 5.000 por ejemplo o de 500.000 ves las cosas de diferente manera.


----------



## Pygmalion (19 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Menos de 20K€ es jugar.
> 
> La mente no reacciona igual con una posición de 3K€ que con otra de 50K€.
> 
> En ese momento entran en juego conceptos como el miedo y la codicia que realmente son determinantes.



A mi nivel diría que la mente no reacciona igual con una posición de 3K€ que con otra en juego simulado ienso:ienso: Así que puedo hacerme una idea de lo que me dices.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> Gracias, más que para saber cuánto manejáis es para ver si el impacto de las comisiones de compraventa.
> Por ejemplo entrar en Siemens con 2k a 15eur de entrada y otros tantos de salida significa un 1,5% en comisiones.
> 
> Dejaste escapar unos dividendos muy importantes vendiendo esa acción de Gamesa...



Estaba de coña!!

Hazte la cuenta si lo que vas a arriesgar+comisiones+tontoro te compensa con la rentabilidad. Eso depende de cada uno. No es lo mismo entrar con 2k€ en Siemens que en ANR.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 16:56 ----------

Proyecto de una escuela usana, igualico que aquí...:ouch::ouch:

[YOUTUBE]J5VGILERzgg[/YOUTUBE]


Al batería _namás_ que le falta darle cabezazos a los platillos! ::


----------



## Pygmalion (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estaba de coña!!
> 
> Hazte la cuenta si lo que vas a arriesgar+comisiones+tontoro te compensa con la rentabilidad. Eso depende de cada uno. No es lo mismo entrar con 2k€ en Siemens que en ANR.



Tontoro :XX: no entiendo al forero que entró diciendo que no entendía los términos del hilo... me dices IRPF y lo entiendo peor...

Entiendo, cuanto menos entre y salga de valores mejor sino voy a ser un tonto útil de Clicktrade solo pagando comisiones.

LP y para tontear ya utilizo el simulado.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues ANR en la zona 4,10. Importante lo que hace ahí.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 16:33 ----------
> 
> Lo mismo que Penney, en zona clave. La muy puta que hizo la jugada el viernes.



ANR es pura lotería.

Donde unos ven el demonio en forma de sector destinado a desaparecer .... otros ven un sector que puede sobrevivir a la burbuja del fracking y que se está comprando a un 16% de su valor en libros. Casi ná al lado del 150% en libros por ejemplo de Bankia ::::::

Lo jodido es que ambos tienen razón.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Ago 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> Yo entré largo de Siemens a 90.4 a inicios de agosto sólo por técnico.
> Me olvido que las quiero a LP.
> 
> Una pregunta... ¿cuál es el importe mínimo por operación en vuestras órdenes?



Mi pregunta también iba con objetivo a largo plazo (3 o 4 años mínimo), creo que la economía de la eurozona tirará (incluyendo los PIGS de los que ya no se habla tanto) y esas son empresas "seguras", de las que mantienen los índices.
Eso no quita que, por el camino, haya más de un susto.

En cuanto al importe, ya sabes, 30 centímetros.

Las comisiones dependen de los brokers con los que trabajes, pero como suelen tener un mínimo, el porcentaje es menor cuanto mayor sea la inversión.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ANR es pura lotería.
> 
> Donde unos ven el demonio en forma de sector destinado a desaparecer .... otros ven un sector que puede sobrevivir a la burbuja del fracking y que se está comprando a un 16% de su valor en libros. Casi ná al lado del 150% en libros por ejemplo de Bankia ::::::
> 
> Lo jodido es que ambos tienen razón.



Pero bankia tiene obra social que da prestamos al Valencia y realiza ejecuciones hipotecarias, no hay color. Ponga unas preferentes en su vida ::::


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Mi pregunta también iba con objetivo a largo plazo (3 o 4 años mínimo), creo que la economía de la eurozona tirará (incluyendo los PIGS de los que ya no se habla tanto) y *esas son empresas "seguras", de las que mantienen los índices*.
> Eso no quita que, por el camino, haya más de un susto.
> 
> En cuanto al importe, ya sabes, 30 centímetros.
> ...



ya sé que estoy equivocado pero pienso que no hay empresas seguras comprando en máximos de un primarios alcista.

8:8:8:


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Bankia aun siendo una puta mierda los castuzos harán lo posible para mantenerla a flote, para que los amigotes que van entrando ganen pasta y por imagen. Todo a costa del ciudadano de a pie claro está.
Otra cosa es que el mercao se vaya tomar por culo y Bankia con él.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> Tontoro :XX: no entiendo al forero que entró diciendo que no entendía los términos del hilo... me dices IRPF y lo entiendo peor...
> 
> Entiendo, cuanto menos entre y salga de valores mejor sino voy a ser un tonto útil de Clicktrade solo pagando comisiones.
> 
> LP y para tontear ya utilizo el simulado.



Te voy a contar una cosa que nos dicen a todos al principio y nos entra por una oreja y nos sale por la otra: *Tarde o temprano te va a poner Pandoro mirando a Cuenca. Trata que el destrozo sea lo mínimo posible.*


----------



## inversobres (19 Ago 2014)

Punto, set y de momento a la espera. SP clavado en las puertas de los 1980. Por la pinta del vix aun lo pueden subir hasta los 20xx facilmente.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 17:29 ----------

Se echa de menos los tiempos en los que se hablaba del bund (Claca, ande andaras). En 150 aun da mas margen para poder corregir y pegar un pepinazo de escandalo en las putre-bolsas.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te voy a contar una cosa que nos dicen a todos al principio *y nos entra por una oreja y nos sale por la otra*: Tarde o temprano te va a poner Pandoro mirando a Cuenca. Trata que el destrozo sea lo mínimo posible.


----------



## Pygmalion (19 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te voy a contar una cosa que nos dicen a todos al principio y nos entra por una oreja y nos sale por la otra: *Tarde o temprano te va a poner Pandoro mirando a Cuenca. Trata que el destrozo sea lo mínimo posible.*



lo llamaremos crónica de un empalamiento anunciado.



Pepitoria dijo:


>



ahora sí que me tiemblan las rodillas. :

Aguantaré estoicamente, o lloraré en Rankia aún no lo tengo claro.


----------



## Captain Julius (19 Ago 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> Tontoro :XX: no entiendo al forero que entró diciendo que no entendía los términos del hilo... me dices IRPF y lo entiendo peor...
> 
> Entiendo, cuanto menos entre y salga de valores mejor sino voy a ser un tonto útil de Clicktrade solo pagando comisiones.
> 
> LP y para tontear ya utilizo el simulado.



Otro con vocación de mascota...dejarme ya cojones.

Si alguien quiere decirme algo, hacerme una reconvención, cualquier cosa, que me lo diga a mi...

pero por favor, dejar de utilizarme para escalar puestitos en la manada.


----------



## Pygmalion (19 Ago 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Otro con vocación de mascota...dejarme ya cojones.
> 
> Si alguien quiere decirme algo, hacerme una reconvención, cualquier cosa, que me lo diga a mi...
> 
> pero por favor, dejar de utilizarme para escalar puestitos en la manada.



Eras tú pues. El complejo de sherpa lo dejé en el Tíbet.


----------



## Empatico (19 Ago 2014)

Hola.
Hace un par de meses creo recordar se empezó hablar de los instrumentos utilizabais para posiciones cortas, aunque por todo el tema del follón que hubo se dejo un poco de lado.
Estaba decidido a usar cfd en acciones y sobre todo sin apalancamiento y con acceso directo a mercado (nada de otc). Hubo un par de ustedes que ahora no recuerdo y no encuentro los post, que hablaron bastante mal de este producto y quería preguntaros que usáis para este tipo de posiciones tanto en acciones como en indices.
Como cosas positivas le veo que es un producto fácil de entender y por la parte negativas, como asegurarse de que la orden de verdad la llevan a mercado y que el broker no sea tu contrapartida, o te tienes que fiar de ellos. También las comisiones son un poco mas altas de este tipo de producto DMA si la cantidad a invertir no es muy grande.
Un saludo


----------



## inversobres (19 Ago 2014)

Catada posible a los 85, mucho estirar pero viniendo de esa peña cualquier cosa.

Ojo puesto a 1985 sp.

Vix en modo turbohostion y aun le quedan para ver los minimos (10.28).


----------



## atman (19 Ago 2014)

Apunten: Tecnologías emergentes en el ámbito de lo solar: paneles igual de efectivos o más que los actuales a una fracción de su precio...

Perovskite Is the New Black in the Solar World - IEEE Spectrum

Two Labs Get the Lead Out of Promising Perovskite Solar Cells - IEEE Spectrum

Aquí en la UPV se está (o al menos se estaba) investigando tambien sobre perovskitas.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2014)

JCP no defrauda, enhorabuena a nosotros los premiados.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 20:06 ----------




atman dijo:


> Apunten: Tecnologías emergentes en el ámbito de lo solar: paneles igual de efectivos o más que los actuales a una fracción de su precio...
> 
> Perovskite Is the New Black in the Solar World - IEEE Spectrum
> 
> ...




Las empresas solares se caracterizan por tecnología. Cada una tiene la suya y por eso no es un negocio cíclico y sí un negocio de auge y caída. Esto es lo que se va a llevar a Hanwha. En 2,50 usd hay un corto muy claro.


----------



## hombre-mosca (19 Ago 2014)

Y ojo con el *viernes* 16:00 Ia.net
20:30 marianini.


----------



## Rodrigo (19 Ago 2014)

Bueno, he comprado unas anarrosas, vivo al limite


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Apunten: Tecnologías emergentes en el ámbito de lo solar: paneles igual de efectivos o más que los actuales a una fracción de su precio...
> 
> Perovskite Is the New Black in the Solar World - IEEE Spectrum
> 
> ...



Portal de la Universidad del País Vasco (UPV/EHU) - Pilas de combustible para abastecer de energía a las viviendas

http://www.ehu.es/sem/macla_pdf/macla6/Macla6_493.pdf

Pilas de combustible con perovskitas.


----------



## atman (19 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Portal de la Universidad del País Vasco (UPV/EHU) - Pilas de combustible para abastecer de energía a las viviendas
> 
> http://www.ehu.es/sem/macla_pdf/macla6/Macla6_493.pdf
> 
> Pilas de combustible con perovskitas.



No, no es eso. Una cosa son las pilas de combustible y otra los paneles solares. Creo que conozco a una doctoranda en el tema de pilas.
Corrijo: doctoranda no, doctorada.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> No, no es eso. Una cosa son las pilas de combustible y otra los paneles solares. Creo que conozco a una doctoranda en el tema de pilas.



ok ok
seguro que se conocen ambas :rolleye:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> JCP no defrauda, enhorabuena a nosotros los premiados.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ago-2014 at 20:06 ----------
> 
> ...



JCP lo suyo seria volver a pasar los 12 que consiguió la ultima vez. 

Sobre las solares, a cuanto ves sun edison?


----------



## inversobres (19 Ago 2014)

Venga esa catadita a los 1985, solo 3 puntos.

El vix recuperando terreno, engañifa en marcha.

Nos vemos el viernes ahi arriba en los 199x. 

Agures.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

En ANR me gustaría ver un cierre por encima de 4,10 y a ser posible con holgura para poder plantearme una entrada.ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Ago 2014)

China entra al fracking en yuanes y amenaza el arma principal de Estados Unidos

China entra al fracking en yuanes y amenaza el arma principal de Estados Unidos


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En ANR me gustaría ver un cierre por encima de 4,10 y a ser posible con holgura para poder plantearme una entrada.ienso:



El volumen de hoy está siendo bueno, aunque quizás le falta superar ese nivel clave de los 4,11. Bueno yo ya he entrado, otro carbonero más . Sólo hay dos caminos, SL o x6. 

*Vamos coñooooooooooooo*


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Ago 2014)

Hermanos, vengo a confersarme, y a dejar testimonio escrito de lo que estoy viviendo.

Ando en una startup centro-europera. Basicamente, hay que llevar la empresa, sobre papel, al lado del profit. Esto se hace con dinero de inversores privados. Una vez estabilizadas las cuentas, y en derivada positiva todo ratio relevante, se vende a terceros la empresa. Así hay casi una decena de futuribles empresas online.

Después de haber compartido opiniones con compañeros, con los deberes hechos, y con mas cabeza que corazon en el asunto, creo estar siendo actor de una estafa. Los de _finance_ son sustituidos periodicamente, no hay información ninguna sobre el coste de adquisición de competidores, tampoco sobre ningún ratio. De vez en cuando, unos _slides_ para potenciales inversores, y unas decenas de M€ entran en caja.

Los sueldos son míseros. Tanto es así, que considero a los padres de los _teens_ que aquí trabajan, accionistas de facto.

Preguntas importantes desde el punto de vista operativo tampoco son respondidas, aunque están abiertamente planteadas.

Nadie se pregunta nada, ni un ápice de sano escepticismo. Cobrar un sueldo con el que hay que vivir de prestado sine die, no es problema. Tampoco lo son las jornadas de 12h. Con ir a las fiestas los findes, a decir que eres el jefe de pagos electrónicos, y que tienes un par de becarios a tu cargo, sobra.

El estereotipo de trabajador es claro. Gente que ha podido estudiar fuera, máster en alguna escuela de negocios de segunda, y nula capacidad analítica para ver más allá de lo inmediatamente evidente. Como es una startup, podrán acceder a un puesto directivo más rapidamente que en una consultora u otra empresa grande y asentada. Vestidos con ropa, zapatos y relojes que, todos sabemos, sus sueldos no pueden pagar.

Me siento narrador testigo de esta historia, veremos si tragedia...


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En ANR me gustaría ver un cierre por encima de 4,10 y a ser posible con holgura para poder plantearme una entrada.ienso:



Olvídate de valoración de 20$ para arriba.

Las medidas de la EPA la han laminado potencial de largo plazo.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Ago 2014)

Tampoco entraría pensando en un X4 o X5. Esas ganancias pocas veces se ven.
Sería con no mucha pasta y si sube ir ajustando el stop para no perder pasta.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Ago 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Hermanos, vengo a confersarme, y a dejar testimonio escrito de lo que estoy viviendo.
> 
> Ando en una startup centro-europera. Basicamente, hay que llevar la empresa, sobre papel, al lado del profit. Esto se hace con dinero de inversores privados. Una vez estabilizadas las cuentas, y en derivada positiva todo ratio relevante, se vende a terceros la empresa. Así hay casi una decena de futuribles empresas online.
> 
> ...




Tu historia me recuerda a....


----------



## Arracada (19 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> JCP lo suyo seria volver a pasar los 12 que consiguió la ultima vez.
> 
> Hola, enhorabuena pues. Veo que el año pasado en septiembre pasó de los 14. Que precio de venta teneis en mente?
> 
> Gracias !


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> JCP lo suyo seria volver a pasar los 12 que consiguió la ultima vez.
> 
> Sobre las solares, a cuanto ves sun edison?



Sun Edison es alcista y llegará hasta donde la quieran subir. Diez pavos más probable.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Hermanos, vengo a confersarme, y a dejar testimonio escrito de lo que estoy viviendo.
> 
> Ando en una startup centro-europera. Basicamente, hay que llevar la empresa, sobre papel, al lado del profit. Esto se hace con dinero de inversores privados. Una vez estabilizadas las cuentas, y en derivada positiva todo ratio relevante, se vende a terceros la empresa. Así hay casi una decena de futuribles empresas online.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes porque ningun private equity se la va a jugar, si el negocio no es rentable y hablo de rentable de verdad (que genere o vaya a generar caja), no se va a meter nadie. De hecho muchas de las empresas del MAB fueron buscando accionistas privados y ni uno entro asi que imaginate

---------- Post added 20-ago-2014 at 00:07 ----------

3 empresas que creo que lo pueden hacer muy bien a medio plazo , yo ya las llevo en metavalor, he aprovechado la caída del ultimo mes para ampliar la posición

Medianas

Una italiana de tipo Industrial

Danieli

Alquiler de oficinas a nivel global

Regus

Pequeña

Son las bandejas de los supermercados

Guillin

Sigo pensando que vale minimo 180-190 a largo plazo

Y ya patrias, caf creo que a partir del año que viene volverá a crecer, de aqui a 2-3 años es muy factible que la volvamos a ver por el entorno del los 500, miquel y costas terminara cotizando a 45-50,vidrala a 38-40,técnicas con el nuevo contrato superara los 50,Barón de ley a 80-85...y bueno de las grandes del ibex sigo creyendo que veremos Telefónica a 14-15 y a Arcelor a largo plazo a 25

Todas las que he mencionado a excepción de Telefonica y Arcelor o tienen caja neta o muy poca deuda


ARCELOR 2,33 deuda/ebitda

TELEFONICA 2,58 deuda/ebitda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2014)

Datos japones cojonudos, no? ::abe


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Ago 2014)

El Euro-USD rondando el 1,33


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos metidos en el triangulo , esperando tocar la parte alta para la quincena de septiembre , de momento lateral alcista ienso:

---------- Post added 20-ago-2014 at 09:02 ----------

largo 10390 con tres cullons :Aplauso:


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2014)

Ya estamos, póngase corto cojones!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2014)

Es infalible el jato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2014)

He tenido otro sueño.







Palíndromos!!!!!!!!!!!


Es inquietante....


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He tenido otro sueño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te gusta soñar eh pezkeñin , pronto entraras en un sueño eterno :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2014)




----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

Munudo festival los de Bionaturis, otra castaña del MAB, ayer 27 arriba hoy 38%
Algo del ebola y tal, pero leanse los hechos relevantes y viene a decir que quizaá algun dia podrían fabricar alguna...
Más madera para el MAB


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2014)

Trololooooooool!!!! Rankia!!!!!

*Re: Mercado gris de acciones de GOWEX*

Vendo 200 acciones de Gowex a quien le puedan interesar, estoy dispuesto a hacerlo ya. Así que a quien pueda interesar que me deje un correo´en jjrpalcala@yahoo.es




Tengo 550 acciones para vender. Si hay algún interesado que me mande un correo a:
jesuslabrado15@yahoo.es





El hilo se está muriendo.....Posibilidades:

A) Habeis vendido todos las acciones y el único que queda soy yo
B) No os llegan ofertas y las poquísimas que llegan son de 0,01-0,05

ya que algunos me lo preguntais por email, las únicas ofertas que he recibido son de 0,01-0,05, y creo que ni querían comprar


----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Trololooooooool!!!! Rankia!!!!!
> 
> Re: Mercado gris de acciones de GOWEX
> 
> Vendo 200 acciones de Gowex a quien le puedan interesar, estoy dispuesto a hacerlo ya. Así que a quien pueda interesar que me deje un correo´en jjrpalcala@yahoo.es



Dile que que bien ,que así puedes cerrar los cortos, ya verás la que lias por ahí....


----------



## Pygmalion (20 Ago 2014)

y de golpe, todo verde.


----------



## mpbk (20 Ago 2014)

ola k aseis............

solo vengo a mirar si me ha saltado algun stop, veo que no y me piro.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (20 Ago 2014)

qué habéis tocado ??


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2014)

Si es que no falla, jodio gato.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Ago 2014)

Pues yo entro para comentar que Abengoa está en cabeza de los más negociados (sin apenas cambios) ¿Alguna información por qué?
Y para decir que creo que hice el gilipollas vendiendo grifols (pero no voy a volver a entrar por si gatos muerto y tal)
Y me abro.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2014 at 10:28 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ya sé que estoy equivocado pero pienso que no hay empresas seguras comprando en máximos de un primarios alcista.
> 
> 8:8:8:



Por eso lo de las comillas. "Seguras" porque tienen más músculo financiero para aguantar rachas malas. No te digo que no sea mejor esperar. Por eso las vigilo y no estoy dentro, aunque con ganas, creo que a partir del 4º trimestre, con QEuropeda y lo de Ucrania "arreglado", el eurostoxx en general subirá para vender el estobaparribismo y esas son de las que sostienen los índices.
En ese caso, mejor blue chips, por rentabilidad/riesgo. Aunque en Europa no haya habido (aún) un Enron, BOA o AIG que no descarto.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2014 at 10:31 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Sun Edison es alcista y llegará hasta donde la quieran subir. Diez pavos más probable.



Bastante tengo con aguantar en First Solar ¿Cómo la ves? ¿Agotada o tomando impulso? Técnicamente creo que está en una zona, como poco, delicada, si se va para abajo tiene el fondo hondo pero si supera los máximos que no ha podido romper, volará.


----------



## Chila (20 Ago 2014)

Es usted grande Jato.
Mueve los mercados a su antojo.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Ago 2014)

Vamos aver si se dan premios a quien lo merece.

la petición "Gobierno de España: Concedan la Orden al Mérito Civil a Ana *******, la funcionaria que destapó el caso Gürtel" en Change.org.

Creo que es un tema muy importante. ¿Quieres firmarla? Aquí está el enlace:

http://www.change.org/p/gobierno-de...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## javiorz (20 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Vamos aver si se dan premios a quien lo merece.
> 
> la petición "Gobierno de España: Concedan la Orden al Mérito Civil a Ana *******, la funcionaria que destapó el caso Gürtel" en Change.org.
> 
> ...



Not found.


----------



## Xiux (20 Ago 2014)

Bom dia

Sigo mi libro : Esprit holdings en hong kong sigue su camino, volumen subiendo, estrecho pero ascendente, se va 

Bkir primeros resultados + , el bankia irlandes

Que gozada las vacaciones ;-)


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Ago 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Not found.



A vé

Pues sigue sin ir

Puedes buscar en google

Change Ana G a r r i d o (pongo el apellido separado porque calopez pinta asteriscos)

http://www.change.org/p/gobierno-de...***-la-funcionaria-que-destapó-el-caso-gürtel

En 2007, Ana ******* Ramos trabajaba como técnico del Ayuntamiento de Boadilla del Monte. Cansada de ver cómo se amañaban concursos públicos y licitaciones en el municipio e indignada por la sospecha de que varios miembros de ese Ayuntamiento estaban implicados en tramas de corrupción, empezó a elaborar un dossier para reunir pruebas.



Ese dossier, de más de 300 páginas, daría lugar a la investigación de la trama Gürtel, una de los mayores tramas de corrupción de las últimas décadas. Sin embargo, en lugar de recibir el reconocimiento que merecía por su integridad, Ana empezó a sufrir presiones y acoso por parte de superiores y antiguos compañeros, por lo que se vio obligada a emigrar temporalmente a Sudamérica.



A comienzos de 2014, Ana obtuvo una sentencia favorable del Juzgado de lo Social de Móstoles que condena al Ayuntamiento de Boadilla por "mobbing", reconociendo que fue víctima de acoso laboral. Ahora está pendiente del recurso ante el TSJ de Madrid pero sigue luchando porque se sepa la verdad.



Cuando no hay sistemas de protección para personas como Ana, la sociedad civil debe reconocerle el mérito que han tenido y pedir que el Estado se lo reconozca, y lo más apropiado es la condecoración. Por todo ello, desde la Asociación ¿Hay Derecho? pedimos que se le conceda la Orden del mérito civil, un reconocimiento reservado para aquellos funcionarios o empleados públicos que hayan prestado servicios relevantes y ejemplares al Estado español.



El actual Gobierno habla mucho últimamente de regeneración democrática y asegura que hará todo lo posible y lo imposible por desterrar la corrupción. Para empezar, pueden hacer algo muy posible: condecorar a funcionarios y empleados públicos como Ana ******* que, a riesgo de su bienestar profesional y personal, han denunciado casos de corrupción, convirtiéndose en un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## ZionWatch (20 Ago 2014)

Pues como recomienda Janus (+1) estoy mirando JCP y SUNE y efectivamente están muy golosas...

SUNE subiendo con un volumen enorme y al parecer con bastante potencial, pena haber perdido el cohete del último año; es lo único que me echa un poco para atrás a la hora de entrar, aunque nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.

JCP está por los suelos y tras la última presentación de resultados está cogiendo fuerza. Lo que falta hasta máximos de 2008 da vértigo pero a saber si tendrá tanto impulso.

A largo plazo, de tener que escoger entre las dos, ¿cuál os quedaríais?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ago 2014)

La empresa gaditana Bionaturis se ha visto forzada a
aclarar una información sobre el desarrollo de una posible
vacuna contra el ébola después de la confusión surgida a
raíz de un comunicado en el que aseguraba ser capaz de
fabricar millones de dosis contra esta enfermedad en
apenas cuatro semanas. La noticia disparó las acciones de
la empresa en el Mercado Alternativo Bursátil (MAB) más
de un 15% .
Bionaturis ha insistido esta mañana, tras el comunicado
remitido ayer a Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME),
que no se encuentra desarrollando actualmente ninguna
vacuna contra el virus, si bien tendría capacidad para
hacerlo y aclara en este punto los plazos y las pautas a
seguir, muy distintas de las que se interpretaron en un
primer momento.
"El equipo de científicos de Bionaturis, basado en su
experiencia en casos similares y contando con la
información científica publicada, ha planteado una
estrategia que, usando su sistema propio FLYLIFE, podría
tener viabilidad técnica para conferir protección frente al
virus del ébola. Según esta estrategia, e l equipo de
científicos de Bionaturis estiman que en un plazo máximo
de 24 meses sería viable disponer de dosis experimentales
de la nueva vacuna, con la seguridad y eficacia testada en
modelos animales y lista para ser evaluada en primates y
humanos o para ser usada en caso de emergencia",
asegura la compañía en su comunicado.
Una vez llegados a este punto, aclara, "las
pruebas clínicas necesarias para poder obtener los
permisos pertinentes para su uso en humanos podría tener
una duración estimada de 6 a 10 años".
A partir de entonces, y basados en la experiencia del equipo
de Bionaturis, añade además la compañía, con el sistema
FLYLIFE, se podrían liberar lotes de millones de dosis en un
plazo no mayor de cuatro semanas".
Eso sí, en el mismo comunicado aclara que dada la
"emergencia actual" debido al desarrollo del virus "las
autoridades regulatorias internacionales podrían poner en
marcha protocolos de emergencia y hacer uso de
medicamentos que se encuentran en fase experimental y
aprobar procesos regulatorios acelerados que pueden
acortar en gran medida los plazos normales".
Tras el revuelo generado por la información y su posterior
aclaración, los títulos de Bionaturis subían un 7,51%, hasta
los 11,4 euros.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2014)

espero gap al alza para mañana


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero gap al alza para mañana



Ya tenemos guano del bueno entonces. Jato Malo. Aunque eso es porque te vas a poner corto? :baba:

Defineme tu estrategia Jran Zahori. 

El dia que uno de estos periodistas economicos sepan poner juntas una grafica de los tipos de interes a largo plazo y la evolucion de las bolsas se les acabara el chollo de vender motos.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya tenemos guano del bueno entonces. Jato Malo. Aunque eso es porque te vas a poner corto? :baba:
> 
> Defineme tu estrategia Jran Zahori.
> 
> El dia que uno de estos periodistas economicos sepan poner juntas una grafica de los tipos de interes a largo plazo y la evolucion de las bolsas se les acabara el chollo de vender motos.



se esta preparando un triangulo que rompera a la baja y que tendra como objetivo los 8500-8600


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2014)

el minino pelón pronosticando nuevos triángulos .... ::::::

::::::


----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> el minino pelón pronosticando nuevos triángulos .... ::::::
> 
> ::::::



Oiga y gaps a la alza y guano en dos post seguidos.... asi es nuestro trollecillo de cabecera. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Ago 2014)

El MAB o como se llame... da grima, esto parece que los "jimbersores Hinstitucionales" recogen beneficios... Como si a una "maquineta" (aka chirimbolo) le importase algo los ahorros de los "visionaros inversores retailers".

Minino, que pasa, FranR te dejo en casa solo, mientras el mira trozos de botijo roto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> el minino pelón pronosticando nuevos triángulos .... ::::::
> 
> ::::::



El fin del mundo esta cerca. Nuestro amado jatencio sabe de dos cosas en esta vida, de estrategia militar avanzado y de rotura de triangulos en el principal indice del parque madrileño. Hay que hacerle caso. 

:´( :´(


----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

Atentos al guano Bionaturis el que entrase hoy a la mañana en +38% tiene pandoro para rato, ahora mismo -8% de +38 a -8 This is the MAB


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El fin del mundo esta cerca. Nuestro amado jatencio sabe de dos cosas en esta vida, de estrategia militar avanzado y de rotura de triangulos en el principal indice del parque madrileño. Hay que hacerle caso.
> 
> :´( :´(



estrategia militar avanzado :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se esta preparando un triangulo que rompera a la baja y que tendra como objetivo los 8500-8600



Esto ya lo he vivido antes. Con video de hitler incluido...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Atentos al guano Bionaturis el que entrase hoy a la mañana en +38% tiene pandoro para rato, ahora mismo -8% de +38 a -8 This is the MAB



Que pedazo liquidez

Arruinado...Pelotazo...Arruinado...pelotazo...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ago 2014)

vamos coño , mañana en moscu 

digo mañana gap al alza :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (20 Ago 2014)

Cada vez que echeis un polvo grabadlo con el movil, que luego nunca se sabe.


----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cada vez que echeis un polvo grabadlo con el movil, que luego nunca se sabe.



::::


----------



## inversobres (20 Ago 2014)

1985-1990.

Cupon para hoy, vix hostiandose de nuevo.

Sigamos dandole coba al payaso, luego a dar lecciones de moral y buen hacer. :ouch:


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Ago 2014)

Dedicado al SP, ya está en los ochenta

El Reno Renardo - Creci En Los Ochenta - YouTube


----------



## Krim (20 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cada vez que echeis un polvo grabadlo con el movil, que luego nunca se sabe.



Cuenta anda....que se q tienes ganas

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Cuenta anda....que se q tienes ganas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ej que no estás al día...así no se puede :no: :no: ::

Previously....

Los jvenes detenidos por la brutal violacin a una chica en la feria lo grabaron con el mvil . SUR.es

Now....

La juez archiva la denuncia por la presunta violación múltiple de una joven en Málaga - RTVE.es


----------



## atman (20 Ago 2014)

La historia esa... es rara, rara... que una chica se lo haga con 5 en un descampado no es normal, que luego la encuentren, según relato de la policia tirada en una campa deshecha... si ha sido consentido no encaja... ¿y no los conocía de nada? Y las respuestas que daban los chavales... tampoco son muy normales para alguien que es inocente... aquí hay cosas que no se saben y yo diría que ésto no ha terminado.


----------



## egarenc (20 Ago 2014)

Richard Ross: No nos gusta decirlo, pero se avecinan cadas

Cook: 3 seales por los que el mercado alcista se acaba


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2014)

Hoy toca FED


----------



## egarenc (20 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> La historia esa... es rara, rara... que una chica se lo haga con 5 en un descampado no es normal, que luego la encuentren, según relato de la policia tirada en una campa deshecha... si ha sido consentido no encaja... ¿y no los conocía de nada? Y las respuestas que daban los chavales... tampoco son muy normales para alguien que es inocente... aquí hay cosas que no se saben y yo diría que ésto no ha terminado.



y en un país donde la justicia es tan poco eficaz en términos de plazos....mucha prisa por zanjar el caso por parte de la jueza, no? a no ser que la chica finalmente haya admitido que sea consentido, la grabación no debería de ser algo tan concluyente como para dar carpetazo.


----------



## Chila (20 Ago 2014)

Bionaturis al hoyoooy los vivos al bollo...


----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Bionaturis al hoyoooy los vivos al bollo...



Bionaturis ha tenido a pepon y pandoro en la misma sesión +38 y -15% saquen conclusiones. ::
... por cierto el 10% creo que es de carbures o de su dirección. .. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jayco (20 Ago 2014)

Pregunta forocochera de imberbe. 

Me acaban de cascar una multa de la hora (si, agosto por la tarde, como lo oyen). El tema es, voy a pagar obviamente. ¿Puedo ir a pagar ya con el ticket que me han dejado en el parabrisas o tengo esperar a que me la notifiquen por carta?


----------



## atman (20 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Pregunta forocochera de imberbe.
> 
> Me acaban de cascar una multa de la hora (si, agosto por la tarde, como lo oyen). El tema es, voy a pagar obviamente. ¿Puedo ir a pagar ya con el ticket que me han dejado en el parabrisas o tengo esperar a que me la notifiquen por carta?



¿no puede pagar en la propia máquina? Aquí en Blbao, puedes ir a la máquina de la OTA y pagar en la propia máquina. Luego metes el comprobante en un cajetín lateral...


----------



## jayco (20 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> ¿no puede pagar en la propia máquina? Aquí en Blbao, puedes ir a la máquina de la OTA y pagar en la propia máquina. Luego metes el comprobante en un cajetín lateral...



Creo que te dejan pagar solo si tienes el ticket pasado, vamos si por ejemplo lo has puesto hasta las 7, pasa el funcionario a las 7:30 y te ponen la multa por exceso de tiempo, pero vamos, que he visto el regalito cuando ya iba en el coche conduciendo. :: 

Mañana le hecho un ojo.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Pregunta forocochera de imberbe.
> 
> Me acaban de cascar una multa de la hora (si, agosto por la tarde, como lo oyen). El tema es, voy a pagar obviamente. ¿Puedo ir a pagar ya con el ticket que me han dejado en el parabrisas o tengo esperar a que me la notifiquen por carta?



la buena nueva ¿es en Madrid?


----------



## Faldo (20 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> ¿no puede pagar en la propia máquina? Aquí en Blbao, puedes ir a la máquina de la OTA y pagar en la propia máquina. Luego metes el comprobante en un cajetín lateral...




Pero si es hasta las 15:00 en agosto no?


----------



## jayco (20 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> la buena nueva ¿es en Madrid?



Valladolid. En Madrid en agosto por las tarde no hay, no? En bilbao se que no hay porque estuve la primera semana de agosto. De hecho pensaba que era un tema nacional. Hijos de puta.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Valladolid. En Madrid en agosto por las tarde no hay, no? En bilbao se que no hay porque estuve la primera semana de agosto. De hecho pensaba que era un tema nacional. Hijos de puta.



yeh.

Al pagar piensa que lo haces por el bien de tu país. En la pocilga más recóndita de cualquier comunidad (pongan la que quieran), habrá un paguitero que lo brindará a tu salud.

El coche es de ricos: amortizar el desembolso, mantenimientos, seguro, chofa ..... y multas.

Si lo sacas por financiera, ya no mereces vivir ::::::

Salud, tan sólo es dinero.


----------



## inversobres (20 Ago 2014)

1985-199x. Otro punto y set. Esta semana olisquearemos los 2000 si se tercia.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2014 at 21:06 ----------

Estos hijos de la gran puta de la fed no saben que hacer para seguir comprando. Ahora el empleo es bueno pero... tal y cual.

Manipulacion descarada.


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Ago 2014)

A todo esto. SP en máximos plurianuales


----------



## inversobres (20 Ago 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> A todo esto. SP en máximos plurianuales



No lo tengo claro, al cierre quiza si, pero durante la sesion ha tocado por encima de 1990 seguro.


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> No lo tengo claro, al cierre quiza si, pero durante la sesion ha tocado por encima de 1990 seguro.




El 24 de julio marcó máximos en 1991,39.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2014)

Está tó dicho


----------



## Arracada (20 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Pregunta forocochera de imberbe.
> 
> Me acaban de cascar una multa de la hora (si, agosto por la tarde, como lo oyen). El tema es, voy a pagar obviamente. ¿Puedo ir a pagar ya con el ticket que me han dejado en el parabrisas o tengo esperar a que me la notifiquen por carta?



Buenas. En algunos sitios si te has pasado del tiempo puedes anular la multa pagando 5-6€, no sé si es tu caso. Si no es así yo esperaría que la notifiquen.

Un truco que funciona: cuando llegas al coche y ves la multa si coincide que hay alguien que se va hay que pedirle el tiquet. Si el tiquet prestado abarca la hora de la denuncia se interpone una instancia alegando que el tiquet estaba a la vista y que el que ha puesto la multa no lo había visto.


----------



## atman (20 Ago 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Buenas. En algunos sitios si te has pasado del tiempo puedes anular la multa pagando 5-6€, no sé si es tu caso. Si no es así yo esperaría que la notifiquen.
> 
> Un truco que funciona: cuando llegas al coche y ves la multa si coincide que hay alguien que se va hay que pedirle el tiquet. Si el tiquet prestado abarca la hora de la denuncia se interpone una instancia alegando que el tiquet estaba a la vista y que el que ha puesto la multa no lo había visto.



Lo que estaría muy bien sino fuera porque en los tickets pone la matrícula... por lo visto no es así en todas partes...


----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo que estaría muy bien sino fuera porque en los tickets pone la matrícula... por lo visto no es así en todas partes...



A los bilbainos del foro os recuerdo que hay aplicación movil , mas bien web que vinculas la tarjeta de crédito y te permite aparcar, aumentar tiempo y desaparcar devolviendo el importe que sobra, yo lo uso y fhnciona bien. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arracada (20 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo que estaría muy bien sino fuera porque en los tickets pone la matrícula... por lo visto no es así en todas partes...



¿En una zona azul en la vía pública el tiquet pone la matrícula? Ostras, entonces no te libras. Donde yo vivo la tesnologia no llega a tanto y el truco es fiable 100%. Yo lo uso cuando por poco rato de pasarte de tiempo te clavan la multa, que me da mucha rabia. Eso si, teniendo que molestarte en hacer la instancia.


----------



## atman (20 Ago 2014)

La matrícula la pones tú al sacar el ticket... en otros sitios no hace falta ni poner el ticket. Pones la matricula en la maquina y le sale al vigilante en su terminal...


Car Repos Soar 70% As Auto Subprime Bubble Begins To Pop | David Stockman's Contra Corner

Ay ay ay.... ya lo veníamos comentando. Los créditos son más pequeños... pero son muchos más.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> ¿En una zona azul en la vía pública el tiquet pone la matrícula? Ostras, entonces no te libras. Donde yo vivo la tesnologia no llega a tanto y el truco es fiable 100%. Yo lo uso cuando por poco rato de pasarte de tiempo te clavan la multa, que me da mucha rabia. Eso si, teniendo que molestarte en hacer la instancia.



En Madrid, tienes que introducir la matrícula y te cobran en función del tipo de vehículo ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ago 2014)

esa aplicación topongo permite aparcar mas barato?


----------



## Topongo (20 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esa aplicación topongo permite aparcar mas barato?



Es relativo, mas barato no, lo que permite es pagar exactamente el tiempo que estas, vamos que te permite desaparcar y te devuelven lo que no has usado, es del ayuntamiento la web si te interesa mp pero salio en los medios de por aqui este sitema.
Edito tambien evita buscar la maquinita de los huevos y llevar cambio. Todo desde el smartelefono.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En Madrid, tienes que introducir la matrícula y te cobran en función del tipo de vehículo ::::::



Y del nivel de ocupación de la zona.

Es curioso, si estás tieso y no puedes cambiar de coche, el cual puede tener 15 años.....te cobran más que a uno que puede estar forrao y cambiar de coche cada año::


En Madrid funciona alguna app que devuelva la platita?ienso:

Yo uso epark.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Es relativo, mas barato no, lo que permite es pagar exactamente el tiempo que estas, vamos que te permite desaparcar y te devuelven lo que no has usado, es del ayuntamiento la web si te interesa mp pero salio en los medios de por aqui este sitema.
> Edito tambien evita buscar la maquinita de los huevos y llevar cambio. Todo desde el smartelefono.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk





me la voy a poner a ver


----------



## Namreir (21 Ago 2014)

Los centros de las ciudades deberian ser 100% peatonales.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Ago 2014)

Y son 100% puteables. A los coches, a las motos, a las bicis .... El tema es sacar pasta para tapar el gujero


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2014)

El eurodolar está haciendo ganar dinero ganso, sobre todo a los carboneros.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ago 2014)

Ayer finalmente me sacaron tarjeta roja los chinitos y me echaron después de troleo épico pero con buenas plusvis que me han hecho compensar el fiasco de las p*tas DLIAs.
Ahora me estoy planteando entrar en TSLA o en CMG con lo que he liquidado. Por ahora aunque ninguna de las dos son una ganga precisamente CMG me convence más por ratios y porque está haciendo un suelo majete.
Alguna opinión sobre estas dos?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Ago 2014)

Y hablando de chinos, que me dice de Athm? Despegando como para superar maximos?
De las Manh son de as que cada vez me parecen con peor pinta..


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ese gapsito al alza to guapo :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

bueno bueno....el ibex poco a poco va subiendo.......

y mis larguitos en acciones siguen intactos.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 08:56 ----------

le quedan 133 pips al ibex,.

seeeeeeee


----------



## Topongo (21 Ago 2014)

La castaña bionaturis otro 20 abajo...
Por cierto @robolpoli sabes que seguia las DLIA para hacer una mini entrada y ver si la Tracy me hacia recuperar algo de lo que perdi con ella , te comenté lo de los 5x, estaba esperando para ver si aguantaba pero ni de coña y con un volumen brutal para lo que es la acción ultimamente, por lo que he leido por ahí van a hacer un reverse split para poder seguir en el nasdaq no? Me da que esta ya no remonta, aun así mucha suerte la seguire por cueriosidad pero ya me la quito de la cabeza como entrada definitivamente.

Y joder con la MAP no arrancan ni por casualidad.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (21 Ago 2014)

morning!

FER por fin rompe los 15 a ver como transcurre la sesión. ienso:


Las españolas darán 6.400 millones en dividendo hasta fin de año, un 25% más.


----------



## Namreir (21 Ago 2014)

Obi Drogho Kenobi viene a rescatarnos

You are our only hope


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Ago 2014)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 10:05 ----------

Cerramos larguiruchos 10390 en 10480 y cargamos cortos con tres cullons


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno bueno....el ibex poco a poco va subiendo.......
> 
> y mis larguitos en acciones siguen intactos.
> 
> ...




ya estamos a la mitad..----------66pip

puto amo soy


----------



## Topongo (21 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> 10480 no es un sitio un poco raro para cortos?
> 
> Se supone que ha roto la resistencia de 10.420, algo más deberia subir...



Si queremos que esto siga pa'arriba es lo que tenía que hacer el jato, abrir cortos... ni pizca de conocimiento...


----------



## Namreir (21 Ago 2014)

La evonomia esta lo suficientememte jodida como para que el bce no pueda mirar a otro lado.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

hay que abrir cortos de 10600 hacia abajo.......

es puro analisis técnico, no hay discusión.


----------



## optimistic1985 (21 Ago 2014)

pues estamos a falta de 80 puntitos


----------



## ZionWatch (21 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hay que abrir cortos de 10600 hacia abajo.......
> 
> es puro analisis técnico, no hay discusión.



¿Hasta dónde dirías que caerá?


----------



## optimistic1985 (21 Ago 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde dirías que caerá?



9700 mas o menos, pero luego irse a la zona de los 8200


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde dirías que caerá?



si pasa los 10600 subirá a 11500, si no los pasa a 9500


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Sesudisimo analisis, si no sube, baja y viceversa.

Veremos esta tarde cuando el sp arrime la cebolleta a los 2000 puntos que risitas. Recuerdo que el sp esta en maximos historicos de nuevo y europa a un 10% de maximos anuales.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 10:51 ----------

Vamos a por maximos diarios en el ibex, bokata, cafe y atpc.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Sesudisimo analisis, si no sube, baja y viceversa.
> 
> Veremos esta tarde cuando el sp arrime la cebolleta a los 2000 puntos que risitas. Recuerdo que el sp esta en maximos historicos de nuevo y europa a un 10% de maximos anuales.
> 
> ...



usa está más que alcista, lee mi firma, lo del dow jones ya está programado.


----------



## ZionWatch (21 Ago 2014)

No se trata de eso, se trata de dar niveles (que no deja de ser una opinión en base a su análisis) y en eso se moja, lo que es de agradecer.

Luego sucederá o no, pero aquí no le pagan a nadie por dar su opinión y yo se lo agradezco a todos los que más o menos se mojan y dan sugerencias, recomendaciones, advertencias, etc.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (21 Ago 2014)

Cuando sintáis tentaciones de comparar la evolución de índices *en plazos largos*, que no se os pase por alto el detallito de que algunos acumulan y otros descuenran dividendos...


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Ago 2014)

Pues acabo de echar un vistazo al eurostoxx y comparando marzo 2003 con junio 2012 .....

¿Donde estaríamos?


----------



## sr.anus (21 Ago 2014)

casi viernes
Sasha + Masha (Hot russian girls by "baLOVEstvo" 2012) [HD] on Vimeo


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> casi viernes
> Sasha + Masha (Hot russian girls by "baLOVEstvo" 2012) [HD] on Vimeo



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Al menos se va subiendo el nivel ::::::

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 10:05 ----------

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-20/why-casino-dangerous-there-nothing-below

*Why The Casino Is Dangerous: There Is Nothing Below*

*The algos and chart traders are making another run at 2000 on the S&P 500, attempting to convince the wary investor one more time that buying on the dips is a no brainer*. And in that proposition they are, ironically, correct. *To buy this utterly manipulated market at these nosebleed valuation levels is about as brainless of an undertaking as is imaginable*.

Now we even have it in a back-handed way from Deutsche Bank. Its chief strategist, David Bianco, claims that the S&P 500 is now trading at 17X reported trailing earnings and that historically when the multiple has gotten into that zone after three years or more of market gains (we have had five) good things do not happen. But, yes, this time is different according to perma-bull Bianco because even though above 17 PEs are rare after many years of EPS growth, very low interest rates are even more rare and support higher PEs:

Thus, powerful global structural trends appear at work and we find ourselves more accepting of long-term risk free real interest rates staying well below historical norms through the cycle. The completion of a good earnings season, improved confidence in decent US growth and S&P EPS growth for at least the rest of the year, and these still exceptionally low interest rates is shifting risk firmly to the upside for our longer-term fair value S&P 500 targets. We increasingly see the currently observed PEs as fair with upside at Tech, Healthcare and Financials, partially offset by Energy, with further overall S&P price gains fueled by EPS growth.

Now that is non-sensical Wall Street drivel. Honestly measured earnings have been growing only at a tepid rate, and have no prospects for acceleration given the sharp slowdown in both the global and domestic economy. And, please, how can we discount a distant stream of corporate earnings based on utterly artificial and unsustainably low interest rates that simply can’t be sustained over time without destroying the monetary system. That is, to keep the money market at zero and the ten-year at today’s 2.40% on a permanent basis in a world where inflation plus taxes turn these rates into deeply negative returns is virtually impossible. So sooner or later, and probably the former, there will be a normalization of interest rates, and that will cause a sharp downward re-pricing of equities.

In fact, LTM reported S&P 500 earnings after Q2 results and adjusted for the pension accounting change that is not embedded in the historical data were about $100 per share. That represents less than a 3% annual growth rate since late 2011, and implies a 20X multiple—- if the algos do achieve there target of 2000 on the S&P 500.

So with corporate profit rates off the charts, tepid earnings growth, sky-high actual PE multiples and a central bank pegged interest rate structure that has nowhere to go but up, it is evident that Wall Street stock peddlers like Bianco are doing nothing more than calling the sheep to another slaughter.

And *a slaughter is what it will be. As shown below, there has been a thunderous collapse in stock market volume since the financial crisis, and trading is down by 60% on the NYSE and 75% on NASDAQ. Where has it gone? Into ETFs and the fast money driven options market, that’s where. And what is the central characteristic of these venues in a market crisis? The answer is lack of liquidity and a violent unwind of the implicit leverage in the massive hedge fund driven market in stock options.*







And then what happens when the Wall Street casino experiences a significant break and the options/ETF un-wind gathers force? Quite simply, the massive stock repurchase spree of corporate America comes to a halt as the C-suite hunkers down. As has been evident for several Fed cycles now, and as is quite clear in the chart below, corporate America buys strenuously at the top and lapses into paralysis at the bottom.

In short, the Fed and other central banks have ruined the internals of all capital markets, but especially the stock markets. The short interest has been destroyed; one way trade based on zero carry costs rules the day on Wall Street; and corporate America is plundering its own balance sheets in order to feed the fast money and fuel artificial winnings in the stock options racket.

But when it comes to real investors there is really no one home in the casino. Accordingly, when confidence in the central bank con game breaks, markets will gap down drastically, suddenly and violently. And this time there will be no Bernanke style rescue. Were the Fed to attempt to go back to massive QE and thereby substitute its own liqudity for the crisis-driven collapse of corporate stock-buying, it would actually exacerbate the panic and compound the selling.

*The reason not to buy the dips is thus a no brainer. There is a yawning gap below!
*


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Nuevo achuchon, ya van unos cuantos a ver si aguanta.

Los niveles de fran pendientes. :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ago 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Y hablando de chinos, que me dice de Athm? Despegando como para superar maximos?
> 
> De las Manh son de as que cada vez me parecen con peor pinta..




Tanto ATHM como BITA tienen una pinta increíble. ATHM está haciendo la madre de los cup w/ handle aunque hasta ahora BITA ha tenido un comportamiento mucho más serio. MANH es cuestión de tiempo. Los números son los que son y el historial de la empresa es mejor que bueno. Unos valores son pepinos y otros de cocción lenta y MANH con el cambio de tendencia que tuvo hace meses paso de ser un pepinorro a ser un valor con el que tener paciencia.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 12:25 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> La castaña bionaturis otro 20 abajo...
> 
> Por cierto @robolpoli sabes que seguia las DLIA para hacer una mini entrada y ver si la Tracy me hacia recuperar algo de lo que perdi con ella , te comenté lo de los 5x, estaba esperando para ver si aguantaba pero ni de coña y con un volumen brutal para lo que es la acción ultimamente, por lo que he leido por ahí van a hacer un reverse split para poder seguir en el nasdaq no? Me da que esta ya no remonta, aun así mucha suerte la seguire por cueriosidad pero ya me la quito de la cabeza como entrada definitivamente.
> 
> ...






Definitivamente lo de DLIA ha sido el castañazo de año. El porcentaje de la cartera era pequeño pero la verdad es que da rabia quemar el dinero y posibles plusvis de este año con entradas como esa. Dicho esto no veo la salida ahora. La dejaremos para los nietos y si la empresa peta a lamerte las heridas y a por otra cosa.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 12:27 ----------

Más... ojito a los números de Tata Motors y el arranque que lleva!!! Promete y mucho!!!


----------



## atman (21 Ago 2014)

A quien pueda interesar... a mí me viene grande...

Moody's va a impartir algunos cursos en Frankfurt... ahora a la vuelta del verano... por ejemplo.

Advanced Bank Risk Analysis - Londres, del 8 al 10 de septiembre.

Les dejo un enlace a la lista de cursos... creo que funciona...

Europe: Training Calendar


----------



## atman (21 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Anda que el Cabrero se ha jartao a poner flechitas pa'rriba...
> 
> *Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, director de estrategia de Ecotrader. - 21/08/14 - elEconomista.es*



Eso es bueno. Cuantas más mejor... o


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Maximos diarios ibex. Tarde para el bokata pero no para el pintxo-pote.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 13:14 ----------

Y bbva pegando a los 9 pavos, quien lo diria. Ca...banc y los 10.000 minolles. 

Un vino a su salud.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 13:15 ----------




atman dijo:


> Eso es bueno. Cuantas más mejor... o



Entonces hay que tirarse del autobus por la ventanilla.


----------



## mofeta (21 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Anda que el Cabrero se ha jartao a poner flechitas pa'rriba...
> 
> *Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, director de estrategia de Ecotrader. - 21/08/14 - elEconomista.es*



Hace nada lo veía todo medio negro y decía que había que esperar, que esto corregía


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Alaaa que ha pasado... petada parriba y fin de la cita. 10550 y un veremos. El sp rebentando todo a su paso y las letras españolas en negativo.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

olé, menudo dia bueno.......

110 pips ya, 550 euretes.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

Ebro luchando con su resistencia de 15.40 por cuarto día consecutivo....
y por cuarto día fail


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

Es un payico muh gracioso,

Mira que dice del ibex -> subida de 200 (10.7xx) points y pabajo, esto es.... 2% y microondas.

peeeeeeeeeeeeeeero, todas las acciones van a subir poh lo menoh un 20%....






keinur dijo:


> Anda que el Cabrero se ha jartao a poner flechitas pa'rriba...
> 
> *Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero, director de estrategia de Ecotrader. - 21/08/14 - elEconomista.es*


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (21 Ago 2014)

Puede que eso sea lo mas preocupante: buenos numeros y una accion que languidece. A lo mejor las ultimas adquisiciones no son inteligentes o estan quemando caja como locos.





Robopoli dijo:


> Tanto ATHM como BITA tienen una pinta increíble. ATHM está haciendo la madre de los cup w/ handle aunque hasta ahora BITA ha tenido un comportamiento mucho más serio. MANH es cuestión de tiempo. Los números son los que son y el historial de la empresa es mejor que bueno. Unos valores son pepinos y otros de cocción lenta y MANH con el cambio de tendencia que tuvo hace meses paso de ser un pepinorro a ser un valor con el que tener paciencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 12:25 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ago 2014)

1.000 euracos pal saco...que facilón es este índice...suba o baje siempre se pilla cacho...entonces lo de irse a los 7.500 lo dejamos para otro dia ¿ no ?...:rolleye::cook::X


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> 1.000 euracos pal saco...que facilón es este índice...suba o baje siempre se pilla cacho...entonces lo de irse a los 7.500 lo dejamos para otro dia ¿ no ?...:rolleye::cook::X



Pues en la siguiente métale un buen apalancamiento y le puede multiplicar esa cifra, facilito.

En plan coña, eh. No se me enfade.:o


----------



## Namreir (21 Ago 2014)

El bono a 10 años en el 2,37%, la rentabilida se hunde hasta el 1,5%.

Va a sr ciwrto que los sistemas diat quiebran cuando los ibtereses de la deuda colapsan.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ago 2014)

Con lo ganado me voy a hacer un implante de pene...asi dejare atrás mis aburridos 30 cm...40 cm. es de winners...


----------



## Namreir (21 Ago 2014)

37.200 millones de libras de deficil publixo en UK de abril a julio, y subiendo, y los zulos subiendo un 20%, y un deficit comercial de 10.000 millones de livras menauales, fly you fouls!!!!


----------



## Pygmalion (21 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> 37.200 millones de libras de deficil publixo en UK de abril a julio, y subiendo, y los zulos subiendo un 20%, y un deficit comercial de 10.000 millones de livras menauales, fly you fouls!!!!



¿futura devaluación de la libra?


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> A quien pueda interesar... a mí me viene grande...
> 
> Moody's va a impartir algunos cursos en Frankfurt... ahora a la vuelta del verano... por ejemplo.
> 
> Advanced Bank Risk Analysis - Londres, del 8 al 10 de septiembre.




How funny 

Si a Ud. le viene grande, entonces el 99% del HVEI podría hacerse un vestido-saco con ese curso, y aún le sobraría espacio.

Respeto el 1% por aquello de la singularidad estadística y el evento sigma-5, que si no, ni eso.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ago 2014)

En el burrito a $691.65. Ándale!! Ándale!!


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

El sp rompiendo maximos historicos. Preparenme esos 1992 para llevar y luego a descansar.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 16:03 ----------

El vix empezo bien y ya se ha hundido de nuevo. Otra tarde alcista.

Caspa de la wena wena.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2014)

Día peligrosillo ya a estas horas. El SP en verde y el ProShares Vix Short Term también. Ya a los niveles que estamos y pendientes de rumores de Jackson Hole ..... mejor no tocar mucho.

Por cierto, magníficas burguers en ese sitio de la 3 avenida. Estará ahí Yellen?.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Día peligrosillo ya a estas horas. El SP en verde y el ProShares Vix Short Term también. Ya a los niveles que estamos y pendientes de rumores de Jackson Hole ..... mejor no tocar mucho.
> 
> Por cierto, magníficas burguers en ese sitio de la 3 avenida. Estará ahí Yellen?.



estamos a 1,5% del nivel que marcó MM, creo


----------



## Garmont (21 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Día peligrosillo ya a estas horas. El SP en verde y el ProShares Vix Short Term también. Ya a los niveles que estamos y pendientes de rumores de Jackson Hole ..... mejor no tocar mucho.
> 
> Por cierto, magníficas burguers en ese sitio de la 3 avenida. Estará ahí Yellen?.



Pedazo burguers, sí señor! :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2014)

Y musicota por un quarter.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

10540
10586
son los niveles de ichi, caso de romperlos "bien", somos alcistas

y chicharronatra hasta 1.80-1.82 ahí es el punto de chocar o pasar
pero que no compre nadie, que es un chicharro y tal


----------



## Topongo (21 Ago 2014)

Garmont dijo:


> Pedazo burguers, sí señor! :baba:



+1
Por lo que esteis o penseis ir por allí a mi me gustó un "antro" el rudy's bar bastante conocido en el que con cada pinta te ponen un perrito (algo demigrante) pero es curioso andemás la pinta de su cerveza rubia o tostada son $3, bastante ambientillo por la noche (en la 9ª) y para salir por ahí la zona de Noho por Beckeler y downing bastante sports bar pubs y ambiente local pero bien.
Perdón por el off-topic foristas


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

2004 porquesi.


----------



## Crash (21 Ago 2014)

Sr. atman, ¿ha borrado su post? Una lástima, era una respuesta elegante a un comentario desafortunado.


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

SP bien verde y vix rojo.

Janus, se ha ido el peligro de momento.

Hemos tocado los 1992, a la espera. Mañana puede ser un gran dia dosmiliano.


----------



## atman (21 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> How funny
> 
> Si a Ud. le viene grande, entonces el 99% del HVEI podría hacerse un vestido-saco con ese curso, y aún le sobraría espacio.
> 
> Respeto el 1% por aquello de la singularidad estadística y el evento sigma-5, que si no, ni eso.



Bueno pero el saco será de Ermenegildo Zegna, por lo menos, visto el precio... ::

No, yo lo digo porque "supongo" que no hoy el nivel de conocimiento necesario... aunque uno se lleva cada sorpresa que... al final cuatro nociones de contabilidad general algo de idea de sistemas financieros y años de experiencia en este foro... pero si es así, tampoco es para mí...




Crash dijo:


> Sr. atman, ¿ha borrado su post? Una lástima, era una respuesta elegante a un comentario desafortunado.



Venga, para que se sepa de qué hablamos, recupero el post. Lo de elegante lo dice porque hablaba de Ermenegildo Zegna ¿no? ::

Respecto al comentario, sólo dice lo que se ha repetido aquí muchas veces. Tal vez usted no deba darse por aludido... creo que sabe por dónde van los tiros.


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Por cierto muchisimo cuidado que todos los datos macro son piruleta y habla la FED. Como metan el reversal se nos va a quedar cara carton.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Y musicota por un quarter.



Por un tubo, se dice por un tubo. Vale ya de anglicanismos.

¿Viste mi pregunta sobre First Solar? Me parece que está comenzando otro impulso al alza ¿O no?


* En Ejpaña (aunque también saltó el charco) después del alto volumen, Abengoa se dispara, casi está ya en máximos :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Vix tomando fuerza hacia abajo, 1995 te espero a las 20:00.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 16:57 ----------

10540 tocados, ultimo bastion antes de los 11k.


----------



## Crash (21 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo de elegante lo dice porque hablaba de Ermenegildo Zegna ¿no?



Puede ser. :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Servidor se retira del lio. No es dia para hacer el bobo.

Solo falta el mece cunas con sus caracoles.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 17:06 ----------

Bueno señorit@s me desconecto (mas de uno pegara saltos de alegria, asi se tuerza un pie).

Esto sigue imparable (SP) y atechando. Sin mas dilacion, ibexemos a pre 11k y 2000 espenianos.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

El putibex tiene un muro en 10.590. Es la última barricada hasta los 11.000

Fight !!!


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2014)

Considere quien quiera como desafortunado mi comentario; honestamente, no podría importarme menos.

Sólo refleja lo que pienso realmente: que Atman está pecando de exceso de modestia. Y que, si en verdad esos cursos están fuera de su alcance, pues no sé yo si estarán al alcance de muchos de los que por aquí escribimos.

Podrá gustar más o menos, pero es mi opinión. No pido a nadie que la comparta, únicamente la expreso.

Y, total, qué mas da.




atman dijo:


> Bueno pero el saco será de Ermenegildo Zegna, por lo menos, visto el precio... ::
> 
> No, yo lo digo porque "supongo" que no hoy el nivel de conocimiento necesario... aunque uno se lleva cada sorpresa que... al final cuatro nociones de contabilidad general algo de idea de sistemas financieros y años de experiencia en este foro... pero si es así, tampoco es para mí...
> 
> ...


----------



## Crash (21 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Considere quien quiera como desafortunado mi comentario; honestamente, no podría importarme menos.
> 
> Sólo refleja lo que pienso realmente: que Atman está pecando de exceso de modestia. Y que, si en verdad esos cursos están fuera de su alcance, pues no sé yo si estarán al alcance de muchos de los que por aquí escribimos.
> 
> ...



Exactamente igual que yo expreso la mía. Se puede ensalzar a alguien sin rebajar al resto, y atman es uno de los referentes del hilo. Y en cuanto "al resto", me incluyo, ya que no tengo ni puta idea de esto, pero me ha parecido injusto con algunos otros.

Ale, sigamos con nuestras vidas.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

he cerrado largos ibex......

porque es resistencia pero si la rompe se va a 11500.

las acciones todas abiertas siguen


----------



## atman (21 Ago 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Exactamente igual que yo expreso la mía. Se puede ensalzar a alguien sin rebajar al resto, y *atman es uno de los referentes del hilo.*



Lo que no deja de ser una demostración de lo mal que estamos... jajaja...
Espero que la "referencia" sea espiritual y no técnica...

Y dejen de echarme flores, que no les voy a invitar a nada por ello ¿eh? Bueno, si siguen lo suficiente, igual sí...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]W1lz7Njq2BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

Ustedes dos son unos payos muy buenos ... increible que en tan poco tiempo (minutos) se puedan leer dos posts en los cuales se muestra presente-futuro.

MR. Atman .... Ud es un Pollastre al que le falta un poco de la experiencia necesaria (y entretenerse un bueeeeeeen rato programando). En esos cursos no le van a "enseñar" algo realmente util, porque estan pensados para personas, que siguiendo una campana de Gauss se concentran el 100% de las probabilidades en un punto y ese punto es la mediocridad .... Ud es mucho mas que eso ... Ya dije, hace unos dos meses que me REGALABAN cursos similares (con biblioteca). Los libros bien .... que voy a decir, son buenos matematicos. PD: La fiestecilla al final ta bien, incluso para un yayo.....

MR. Pollastre ... al principio me caia Usted muy muy muy mal ... perdone la sinceridad (quiza sean biejas experiencias ...), pero no comprendia/entendia el motivo. El problema estaba en MI mismo, ahora se que Usted es buena gente (ya que no encuentro definicion para "buena gente" dire que >99% de los que hay en bolsa, y ademas incomprable.... ).

MR. MM .... nunca crei que existiera algo asi ....

PD: Si sueno altisono o falta de jumildad, bajen una octava.

PD2: recuerden viernes...ia.net ... mario .... boobs... 2000 ....2020 ... puede ser el momento que veamos a bertok vestido de novia gotica con peineta y abanico rosa .... Suerte Bertok la semana que viene!!!!!!



atman dijo:


> Bueno pero el saco será de Ermenegildo Zegna, por lo menos, visto el precio... ::
> 
> No, yo lo digo porque "supongo" que no hoy el nivel de conocimiento necesario... aunque uno se lleva cada sorpresa que... al final cuatro nociones de contabilidad general algo de idea de sistemas financieros y años de experiencia en este foro... pero si es así, tampoco es para mí...
> 
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> Considere quien quiera como desafortunado mi comentario; honestamente, no podría importarme menos.
> 
> Sólo refleja lo que pienso realmente: que Atman está pecando de exceso de modestia. Y que, si en verdad esos cursos están fuera de su alcance, pues no sé yo si estarán al alcance de muchos de los que por aquí escribimos.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

no comments

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/the-f...esla-s-value-above--30-billion-201855592.html


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> +1
> Por lo que esteis o penseis ir por allí a mi me gustó un "antro" el rudy's bar bastante conocido en el que con cada pinta te ponen un perrito (algo demigrante) pero es curioso andemás la pinta de su cerveza rubia o tostada son $3, bastante ambientillo por la noche (en la 9ª) y para salir por ahí la zona de Noho por Beckeler y downing bastante sports bar pubs y ambiente local pero bien.
> Perdón por el off-topic foristas



Buena marcha por ahí, sí señor. Y si no tampoco queda tan lejos la zona de Lower east side.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 18:33 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> SP bien verde y vix rojo.
> 
> Janus, se ha ido el peligro de momento.
> 
> Hemos tocado los 1992, a la espera. Mañana puede ser un gran dia dosmiliano.



Está ahí ahí ahí ahí el nivel maribel.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 18:35 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Por un tubo, se dice por un tubo. Vale ya de anglicanismos.
> 
> ¿Viste mi pregunta sobre First Solar? Me parece que está comenzando otro impulso al alza ¿O no?
> 
> ...



FSLR ha mejorado mucho y tiene que superar los 72/74 para evitar el riesgo de hacer cresting.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 18:46 ----------




bertok dijo:


> no comments
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/the-f...esla-s-value-above--30-billion-201855592.html



Está muy burbujeado y solo cotiza en base a una expectativa que es tan alta que no acertamos a compararla con algo normal.

El riesgo real para los cortos es que siga subiendo inconscientemente o que de repente algún grande lance una OPA para quitárse el riesgo de enmedio.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

Sólo sabes que una burbuja ha petado cuando ha petado.

Esa es la situación de Tesla. No puedes entrar corto porque sky is the limit.

Elon tiene una legión de admiradores. Yo mismo, le considero uno de los emprendedores a los que más admiro en el mundo, pero meter dinero ahí y a esos precios es otra cosa ....

Ahí va Solarcity

[YOUTUBE]eqxtaVkhmUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo sabes que una burbuja ha petado cuando ha petado.
> 
> Esa es la situación de Tesla. No puedes entrar corto porque sky is the limit.
> 
> ...



Yo he estado planteándome hacer otra entrada en TSLA y al final he optado por CMG porque dentro de lo cara que está que lo está es una empresa que ya está dando pasta y creciendo a buen ritmo. TSLA está cotizando con unas expectativas que deja poco margen de error a la empresa.
En temas de automóviles quizás TTM sea ahora mismo la inversión más equilibrada aunque si entramos ya en suministros a fabricantes ahí hay un buen filón de compañías con bastante potencial como THRM o STRT.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2014)

Este hilo es un funeral

Con los usanos petando máximos ...hay un silencio incomodo


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2014)

las últimas 10 sesiones son para enmarcar. No hay apenas volatilidad intradía, salvo alguna excepción, por lo que hasta los intradías pueden quedarse abiertos sin problema.

Estas cosas suelen acabar como acaban pero de momento living la vida loca.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> las últimas 10 sesiones son para enmarcar. No hay apenas volatilidad intradía, salvo alguna excepción, por lo que hasta los intradías pueden quedarse abiertos sin problema.
> 
> Estas cosas suelen acabar como acaban pero de momento living la vida loca.



El putibex y DAX no han reflejado el movimiento del SP.

El oro por los suelos.

El SP en máximos.

El dolar petándolo.

Se acaba la fiesta, por las buenas o por las malas?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2014)

S&P 500: INDEXSP:.INX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

1993 sp

y
Goldman cree muy improbable un crash de mercado


::


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

Espera a que diga "you know ..." y nos vamos a reir ... pero bien, a ver si puedo cerrar cosas mañana temprano si llegan a objetivos.

Es curioso ... la Ia.net habla para los europeos y mario para los hamericanos .... curioso cuando menos ....



Janus dijo:


> las últimas 10 sesiones son para enmarcar. No hay apenas volatilidad intradía, salvo alguna excepción, por lo que hasta los intradías pueden quedarse abiertos sin problema.
> 
> Estas cosas suelen acabar como acaban pero de momento living la vida loca.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

Igualito que España hoyga

[YOUTUBE]dtTZwGrTyYQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]A6VKR_nDdaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2014)

Mon.... más madera al vix!


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Ago 2014)

Es mi plataforma o esto esta en pause?, los 2000 los tocara seguro, y Yellen, Draghi and company en la reunión dándose unas risas (una antesala perfecta)


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Es mi plataforma o esto esta en pause?, los 2000 los tocara seguro, y Yellen, Draghi and company en la reunión dándose unas risas (una antesala perfecta)



Los puede tocar mañana, un viernes de agosto por la tarde y sin volumen.

Absolutamente grotesco. Estamos viviendo momentos históricos, han aprendido a domesticar al mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los puede tocar mañana, un viernes de agosto por la tarde y sin volumen.
> 
> Absolutamente grotesco. Estamos viviendo momentos históricos, han aprendido a domesticar al mercado.


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

Vamos a ver ese cierre gringo. Me huelo toque a los 1995. Lo van a dejar al punto.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 20:53 ----------

17100 dow.

Bertok, esto es un adiestramiento: te sales? calambrazo. No hay margen de maniobra y estaba claro que la correccion (por llamarlo asi) traeria techo mas alto. Llegara un dia en que no quiera operar ni dios.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mon.... más madera al vix!



Hombre ... a Usted le estaba esperando ....

Que hacemos para la semana que viene?

Las Airbus casi han cumplido, pero los azucarillos como que todavia no caen (tenemos un poco de tiempo). Y las eonas, como dije: Que hagan lo que les pase por los coXXXX.

He mirado QSC en el Tecdax, quiza en 2,0x tenga algo (si llega) los ceos se empiezan a quejar .... (pero seria para una semana) y los ejpertos diciedo nueva ley de proteccion de datos. (es un chicharro .... psssssss... ahora que nadie nos oye, pero con buen cash y promesa de gacela de peluche de recompra de accs.) Aunque ... juassss! perdidas el ultimo trimestre...!!!!

ADVA (el chcharron !!!! pues que se ha io de 2,6 a 2,9 yatamos en greennnnnnn) 3,05 como musho. (noruegos, ceos, ahi entra hasta el hombre-mosca .... )

Si haz cosa de declarar amoh en publico, pues mp

DISCLAIMR: Esto no es un post, es una vacilada total, si Usted la cree, hable con un pirata de un videojuego y una mosca que toca la guitarra.


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

1994,2. Los 1995 un hecho.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

mañana es un día clave para el ibex, a ver si rompe o no resistencia ichi, y si lo hace el siguiente nivel

vamos a ver si mañana no tocamos por debajo de hoy todavía


----------



## Durmiente (21 Ago 2014)

El SP, de nuevo, marcando máximos históricos ¿no?


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

2018-2019 serían para mañana y........ tope? y vuelta a 1962?


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Ago 2014)

Mañana Rojo Sangre


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Mañana Rojo Sangre



o el lunes ::

pongo la linea de abajo que la olvidaba


----------



## inversobres (21 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 2018-2019 serían para mañana y........ tope? y vuelta a 1962?



Mucho para mañana no ?


----------



## Durmiente (21 Ago 2014)

Estando las cosas como están considero posible que el IBEX se vaya de nuevo a probar los 11.1xx.

Opino.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Mucho para mañana no ?



1,1% de subida y....

digo que por ahí pasa, no que toquemos mañana... el lunes pasará por 2020 etc...


----------



## elpatatero (21 Ago 2014)

Os estais forrando weones bingueros.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

Piraton, hay una que le queria nombrar y va a parte,

mire a ver que le parece...
Su opinion es para mi importante...


HEIDELBERGER DRUCK AKTIEN News | 731400 Nachrichten | DE0007314007

Me da bastante miedo. Claves: Voy mirando volumen en minimos. Figura pinta-colorea. Interes gacelero. Reparto-hasta-ahora. Quiza merezca un pequeño mete-3meses-saca. Pero, sinceramente, estoy muy inseguro. Si la mira ponzi, se lo que me va a decir....


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Considere quien quiera como desafortunado mi comentario; honestamente, no podría importarme menos.
> 
> Sólo refleja lo que pienso realmente: que Atman está pecando de exceso de modestia. Y que, si en verdad esos cursos están fuera de su alcance, pues no sé yo si estarán al alcance de muchos de los que por aquí escribimos.
> 
> ...



Pollo, saca el bazooka porque las sensibilidades estúpidas hay que zumbarlas de lo lindo.

Este país esta lleno de estiércol y no se nos ocurre mas que jugar con las tonterías.

A hostias que así es como funciona el país.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2014)

HM: eon en semanal la sigo viendo bajista, aunque me tiene despistao. A Zuchero lo veo por debajo de las dos menos veinte mu malito, con ganas de potar.


----------



## Crash (21 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Pollo, saca el bazooka porque las sensibilidades estúpidas hay que zumbarlas de lo lindo.
> 
> Este país esta lleno de estiércol y no se nos ocurre mas que jugar con las tonterías.
> 
> A hostias que así es como funciona el país.



Me parece que la opinión que he expresado antes lo ha sido de forma respetuosa, al igual que la de pollastre.

Pero vamos, gracias por tu aportación.

No se si será la subida del S&P que jode, y a mi el primero porqué sigo corto, pero hoy el hilo está sembrado.


----------



## Namreir (21 Ago 2014)

Nuevo record historico del SP, a ver si se decide de una vez con los 2.000 y despues a volar.

La que se va a terminar liando va a dejar corta la de 2007/2008


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HM: eon en semanal la sigo viendo bajista, aunque me tiene despistao. A Zuchero lo veo por debajo de las dos menos veinte mu malito, con ganas de potar.



eon me ha perdido, he estado analizando intra-days. Y le pegan fuerte de vez en cuando parriba y los cierres son positivos. Por eso ni bueno ni malo, estoy dentro y si gente con money se mueve en mi direccion me sigo quedando dentro.

Las azucarilllas le estan metiendo(en orderbook) por debajo cantidades fuertes: hoy habia 13K y 11K (si no recuerdo mal), pero en cuanto se iba pabajo las retiraban sonando muy muy malamente. Estan dejando (segun mi opinion) vender a pequeños sobre seguro. Son inseguras porque estan dependiendo de noticias de cortos.


----------



## Namreir (21 Ago 2014)

¿Alguien piensa que vivimos en un mercado libre y que en la formacion de precios no hay interferencias y funciona de forma libre y eficiente?


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Alguien piensa que vivimos en un mercado libre y que en la formacion de precios no hay interferencias y funciona de forma libre y eficiente?



NO

Y mis diez caracteres


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Pollo, saca el bazooka porque las sensibilidades estúpidas hay que zumbarlas de lo lindo.
> 
> Este país esta lleno de estiércol y no se nos ocurre mas que jugar con las tonterías.
> 
> A hostias que así es como funciona el país.



Este post sobra. Se te ha ido la pinza.

Era una tontería que ya han aclarado.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 19:59 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> ¿Alguien piensa que vivimos en un mercado libre y que en la formacion de precios no hay interferencias y funciona de forma libre y eficiente?


----------



## mpbk (21 Ago 2014)

y el ibex si mañana rebienta pues se verán los 11500-11800 sin mucho problema.

10730 es el limite máximo......


----------



## egarenc (21 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Alguien piensa que vivimos en un mercado libre y que en la formacion de precios no hay interferencias y funciona de forma libre y eficiente?



Yo


----------



## atman (21 Ago 2014)

Libre, no, y cada vez menos, como casi todo. ¿Eficiente? Por supuesto y ahora más que nunca, cada vez sube más con menos dinero... y sigue dando beneficios cada vez mayores con los recursos disponibles. 

El problema es que tendemos a pensar que nosotros somos agentes del sistema y que por lo tanto, se nos debe la utilidad generada por esa eficiencia. Cuando en realidad somos recursos del sistema, una parte de su materia prima.

Pero aún en el caso de que fuera eficiente y libre... eso no implica que el sistema fuera justo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2014)

Tampoco y me saco un moco.


----------



## Rodrigo (21 Ago 2014)

Viendo graficos es realmente insultante lo facil que habria sido ganar dinero en el SP500 simplemente entrando largo en cualquier mini-correccion durante estos años.

Ha sido una gran oportunidad que la mayoria de gacelas despistadas en Ibex, Gowex, Telefonicas y demas purrela hemos obviado.

En fin, lo mejor es que parece que aun no es tarde para subirse al tren.


----------



## Chila (21 Ago 2014)

Lo que faltaba, que se enfaden por tirarse flores.
Iberdrola vuelve a rozar maximos, de nuevo a dar pasta.


----------



## paulistano (21 Ago 2014)

*In*

No sean chingones

Como ewtos dias de agosto estamos muy pocos por aqui....comento.


Será verdad que estamos recuperando poco a poco en España??ienso:

Curiosamente entre ayer y hoy he coincidido con gente de tres gremios que nada tienen que ver elmuno con el otro pero que si se tocan en cuanto a qctividad económica.


Un notario, una empleada bancaria y un proveedor de restaurantes. (parece un titulo de una peli de ozores:

Los tres dicen lo mismo....."la cosa se está moviendo"8:

Esto es lo que se palpa en la calle....lomque se transmite.....y luego,estan los de burbuja.info y los de colectivo burbuja que no paran de repetir que el default esta aqui, a la vuelta de la esquina:S


----------



## ane agurain (21 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No sean chingones
> 
> Como ewtos dias de agosto estamos muy pocos por aqui....comento.
> 
> ...



en ocasiones, el muerto tiene un espasmo muscular

y ya en la caja, el pelo le sigue creciendo


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ago 2014)

Burbuja tiene su microclima "especial". Acabo de leer que han cerrado temporalmente cuatro McDonalds en Moscú y alguno está presagiando el fin de la globalización y el mundo moderno.
A parte de esto si se saben filtrar/ponderar los extremos, el nihilismo y las ganas de fuego purificador generalmente se leen cosas más que interesantes y con información que ni en nuestros mejores sueños veríamos en medios "convencionales".


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2014)

@Paulistano a nivel privado eso que comentas si que es verdad. No es para tirar cohetes pero si que mucha gente esta notando que se esta moviendo algo (sobre todo en Madrid y en la costa) seguramente sea por el tiron del turismo y las exportaciones.Hay tres datos que sin lugar a dudas son muy positivos
-La demanda de coches
-La bajada de la morosidad
-La entrada de dinero de fuera


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ago 2014)

la morosidad no baja. se esconde con la nueva ley de refinanciación.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la morosidad no baja. se esconde con la nueva ley de refinanciación.



Al margen de eso la deuda en el sector privado ha bajado y de forma muy significativa, es imposible que esos datos sean a raiz de una ley que apenas tiene unos meses de vida.Solo hay que ver las empresas del Ibex y calcular toda la deuda que se han quitado, incluso los bancos metiendo porquería al estado vía sareb.

Mirar la deuda que tenia endesa hace 6 años y la que tiene ahora o Telefónica,Mittal,Acs,Ferrovial,

Todavía estamos muy mal y ya veremos como acaba el tema del endeudamiento publico porque es para echarse a temblar pero aun así yo creo que un pelin optimistas si que podemos ser con el sector privado, al menos parece que ya hemos dejado de caer, que ya es un comienzo.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2014)

Yo te digo que en USA conocen lo español por el idioma, por Gasol/Rodríguez y muy poca cosa más. A nivel de empresas muy poquito. Suena a arcaico.


----------



## Montegrifo (22 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No sean chingones
> 
> Como ewtos dias de agosto estamos muy pocos por aqui....comento.
> 
> ...



Ya me gustaría equivocarme, pero los tres casos los veo con más ganas que realidad, que más quisieran los tres, pero me da la sensación de cierto espejismo, al notario pregúntale si sus mejores clientes han dejado de ser las administraciones públicas, promotores refinanciando sapos, o facciones y ventas de pequeños ahogados; en cuanto a la empleada de banca, después del dineral inyectado en el sector algo se tenía que mover y ni qué decir que los que han sobrevivido se han quitado en dos años la mitad de la competencia, empieza a costar trabajo encontrar oficinas bancarias y evidentemente están más saturadas; y el proveedor de restaurantes hay que pensar que viene de dos años salvajes de sequía, y el turismo algo totalmente cíclico. 
En resumen, sí pero no, no me lo creo, esto no se va a caer de la noche a la mañana, de hecho creo que nos queda un año más al menos de chupinazo, pero de aquí a dos años, no sé ustedes, pero yo me estoy preparando no para el escenario bertokiano pero sí algo mucho más parecido de lo que nunca habríamos podido imaginar.

Por cierto, vaya mes de agosto, hemoal a diestro y siniestro, que artistas!


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ago 2014)

ponzi

si miras datos de CyC hay menos prestado a empresas de crédito nuevo y más morosidad. En empresas.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> No sean chingones
> 
> Como ewtos dias de agosto estamos muy pocos por aqui....comento.
> 
> ...



sentimiento mio, 

-veo mas camiones en la a2
-parcelas de poligonos vacios compradas por empresas extranjeras
-las empresas que han sobrevivido estos años, estan con obras de ampliaciones

por otro lado

-mas mendigos en la calle
-mas suciedad en madrid
-precios a la baja en restauracion/copas y putas


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2014)

largo en SP, 6 minis con 10 pipos de stop.

the most of the time the prize is the endgame, let's get'em


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Ago 2014)

nos vamos a los 11500?


----------



## vermer (22 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> ...........
> 
> Esto es lo que se palpa en la calle....lomque se transmite.....y luego,estan los de burbuja.info y los de colectivo burbuja que no paran de repetir que el default esta aqui, a la vuelta de la esquina:S




para quien quiera ver por qué nos vamos al guano si o si (articulo de hoy de Llamas y Rallo)

Tres seales de alerta sobre la frgil recuperacin de Espaa - Libre Mercado

En resumen, siguen empeñados en resucitar la burbuja ďe ladrillo. 8 años tirados a la basura en los que nos hemos comido la posibilidad de realizar el cambio estructural.... y de regalo el deudón público. Bertok nos va a parecer un optimista...


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

Los españoles somo así: Cuando llame el de la guadaña a la puerta de casa le preguntaremos ¿por qué? ::::::

No voy a insistir en cómo pienso que está el país y las décadas que vienen por delante con / sin default de la deuda pública.

Pero siempre quedará el gallofo que piense que Grecia sigue yendo a los grandes eventos deportivos, que la ausencia de sanidad pública se soluciona con un seguro privado y encima te atienden más rápido, que seguirán quedando empleos bien pagados, a mí plín que tengo soy jimversor, ..........

Cada uno intenta vivir en su burbuja de cristal sin ninguna empatía con lo que le rodea más allá de 10 metros y la única guía del hedonismo enfermizo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2014)

Se dice onanismo, bertok. Onanismo 

Por cierto si, España va bien, estamos creciendo no a credito, sino tirando del ahorro....errrr errr jur jur









Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Yo te digo que en USA conocen lo español por el idioma, por Gasol/Rodríguez y muy poca cosa más. A nivel de empresas muy poquito. Suena a arcaico.



Logico, poquitas empresas hay que nos diferencien a nivel global, obra publica y alguna pequeña.Ojo una cosa es dejar de caer y otra muy diferente subir.Igual que muchas empresas han bajado su endeudamiento igual de rapido pueden subirlo.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Ago 2014)

Buenos días.

¿La pérdida del 10.400 supondría el reinicio de bajadas fuertes?

Creo que la cosa tiene su riesgo...

¿Cómo lo véis vosotros?


----------



## mpbk (22 Ago 2014)

a la espera que haga el ibex,.

de momento mis fcc subiendo un 3% jajajaj, voy con 1000 acciones recuerdo


----------



## Durmiente (22 Ago 2014)

Me parece que este tramo alcista puede llevarnos muy bien por encima de los 10.700 antes de corregir...


----------



## h2o ras (22 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias, para interesados en EBRO :
Gmez-Trenor supera el 7% de Ebro Foods tras invertir 48 millones


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

Una imagen vale por mil palabras







---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 08:41 ----------

El mercado está más sobrevalorado que en el 2007 ..... pero menos que en la dot.com


----------



## Chila (22 Ago 2014)

tNo se enganen, no se mueve una mierda.
Evidentemente las empresas que sobreviven se encuentran que pagan menos sueldos y tiebenen menos competencia.
Pero el gasto publico disparado, la ineficacia politica y el 2x% de paro son losas muy pesadas y de complicads solucion.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El mercado está más sobrevalorado que en el 2007 ..... pero menos que en la dot.com




.
Eso pienso yo cada vez que miro el gráfico del SP. 

De hecho lo pienso tanto que me hice un indicador ad-hoc para visualizar esto. La hostia llegará, pero es que le puede quedar muchísimo carrete aún para llegar a niveles de 2001.








Estaríamos ya al nivel de sobrevaloración de 2007, pero a un 40% aún de la sobrevaloración de la .com ::::::

/mode gazelle off


----------



## mpbk (22 Ago 2014)

alla vamos dow jones por encima 20000


----------



## Muttley (22 Ago 2014)

Creo que la burbuja dotcom se basaba en "expectations" sobre una industria en estado prácticamente prenatal. De ahí esos PER tan elevados.

Esta es mucho más jodida. Se basa en deuda sistémica y abundancia de recursos artificiales (dinero fiat). Zombificación de empresas USA (especialmente bancos) mediante vudú de la FED.

Esto acabará. Los muertos volverán a las tumbas.


----------



## decloban (22 Ago 2014)

Solo pasaba por aquí para informaros que el próximo día 25 tenemos oferta :Baile:







Ale a continuar disfrutando lo poco que queda de verano.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

Repito de nuevo, cuidado con el turismo. Las noticias no paran de decir que la temporada es estupenda que se llena todo... pero la realidad de los números es que van muy justitos... ya veremos si Agosto mejora, pero Julio ha sido bluff... Los ingresos han subido una media de un 3% que no se corresponde con "la mejor temporada en años" y con "tasas de ocupación cercanas al 100%" ni de coña. Pero es que las pernoctaciones hoteleras han bajado un 0,2%. Pero nos dicen que el número de turistas ha subido... deben dormir todos tirados por los bancos y las piscinas de Magaluf...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Repito de nuevo, cuidado con el turismo. Las noticias no paran de decir que la temporada es estupenda que se llena todo... pero la realidad de los números es que van muy justitos... ya veremos si Agosto mejora, pero Julio ha sido bluff... Los ingresos han subido una media de un 3% que no se corresponde con "la mejor temporada en años" y con "tasas de ocupación cercanas al 100%" ni de coña. Pero es que las pernoctaciones hoteleras han bajado un 0,2%. Pero nos dicen que el número de turistas ha subido... deben dormir todos tirados por los bancos y las piscinas de Magaluf...



.
Los datos oficiales son todos bastante dudosos, por decir algo, pero es que el turismo tiene además un valor simbólico enorme, de cara a la propaganda de la recuperación, asi que yo siempre me espero que estén todavía más manipulados que el resto.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

Joer... si antes hablo... les juro que es verdad. Acaba de sonarme el móvil, cojo y es una locución... "desde turismo promocional le ofrecemos noches de hotel desde 4 euros, para más información pulse..." y cuelgo...

El teléfono es de Pontevedra, 986...


Edito: ahora que lo pienso... serán vendedores de mantas-colchones-sillones...


----------



## Durmiente (22 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Creo que la burbuja dotcom se basaba en "expectations" sobre una industria en estado prácticamente prenatal. De ahí esos PER tan elevados.
> 
> Esta es mucho más jodida. Se basa en deuda sistémica y abundancia de recursos artificiales (dinero fiat). Zombificación de empresas USA (especialmente bancos) mediante vudú de la FED.
> 
> Esto acabará. *Los muertos volverán a las tumbas.*



Lo malo es que volverán todos de golpe. Y sin avisar. ¡Los muy j*odidos!


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)




----------



## mpbk (22 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> he cerrado largos ibex......
> 
> porque es resistencia pero si la rompe se va a 11500.
> 
> las acciones todas abiertas siguen



os avisé.

el mejor del foro compartiendo

de nada.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 12:29 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> os avisé.
> 
> el mejor del foro compartiendo
> 
> de nada.



es que os quiero, una detrás de otra acertando.......

:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2014)

cerramos cortitos de ayer 10480 en 10440 y abrimos larguiruchos :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (22 Ago 2014)

larguitos intra


----------



## Pygmalion (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Joer... si antes hablo... les juro que es verdad. Acaba de sonarme el móvil, cojo y es una locución... "desde turismo promocional le ofrecemos noches de hotel desde 4 euros, para más información pulse..." y cuelgo...
> 
> *El teléfono es de Pontevedra, 986...*
> 
> ...



Era Rajoy, se lía la manta al cuello en pos de la recuperación patria.


----------



## Topongo (22 Ago 2014)

Dado que es viernes y esas cosas...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2014)

bueno que le den al market , recogemos plusvis con los largos 10440-10490 y a otra cosa mariposa , feliz finde chavalines :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ago 2014)

parece que ni Ebro ni ibex pueden con resistencia


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Ago 2014)

Lo ideal será que en Ucrania no pase nada, Yellen se refiera a la inflación con un tono suave y SP500 a 2 miles.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

Empieza la fiesta...


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta...



el dow acaba de ponerse en +


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

Está hablando la jodía judía.

Everything is possible !!! Run


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

No lo reventarán, lo pararán para inspección. Veremos lo pacíficos que son los rusos que van en él... pero los nervios pueden jugar malas pasadas...

Yellen insinúa que las referencias que habían dado para subir tipos podrían cambiar... que no tienen claro por donde tirar o, mejor dicho, que no están de acuerdo en como hacerlo...


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (22 Ago 2014)

Vaya velocidad que ha pillado en un momento.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

Es el destino.

Viernes por la tarde de un tórrido agosto y sin volumen ....... toca los históricos 2.000 del SP


----------



## jayco (22 Ago 2014)

*yellen: Labor market hasn't fully recovered even amid job gains
*yellen says there's `no simple recipe' for appropriate policy
*yellen: Fomc shifting to questions on level of job-market slack
*yellen says gauging labor-mkt slack needs to be `more nuanced'
*yellen reiterates asset buying to be completed in october
*yellen says assessment of slack depends on range of variables
*yellen says faster progress on goals may bring rate rise sooner
*yellen says slower progress on goals may delay rate increase
*yellen comments at fed conference in jackson hole, wyoming
*yellen says fomc sees significant under-use of labor resources

El Speech completo

FRB: Speech--Yellen, Labor Market Dynamics and Monetary Policy--August 22, 2014


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (22 Ago 2014)

¿A que se debe ese subidon de volumen en el EURUSD?


----------



## Namreir (22 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> *yellen: Labor market hasn't fully recovered even amid job gains
> *yellen says there's `no simple recipe' for appropriate policy
> *yellen: Fomc shifting to questions on level of job-market slack
> *yellen says gauging labor-mkt slack needs to be `more nuanced'
> ...



Entonces ......... imprime, no imprime, se deprime, 
........

Traduccion Yellen-Gacelesko?


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

que no tienen ni idea, ni se ponen de acuerdo en que hay que hacer... pero que ella quiere aguantar tipos bajos.

Lo único claro es que la droga usana se acaba en octubre. A la espera de la droga europea.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> que no tienen ni idea, ni se ponen de acuerdo en que hay que hacer... pero que ella quiere aguantar tipos bajos.
> 
> Lo único claro es que la droga usana se acaba en octubre. A la espera de la droga europea.



Supongo que en su día ya pactaron compartir impresora y ahora lo escenifican.


----------



## elpatatero (22 Ago 2014)

guanooooo


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ago 2014)

Cierro largos en SP y amarro las plusvis que no me fio un pelo.
A ver que hago con lo del Dax que lo tengo mas o menos a la par.


----------



## Se vende (22 Ago 2014)

:: igual que el viernes pasado, se ponen cortos y compran al cierre, el finde se desmiente todo, y para arriba.

La OTAN ve que se están reuniendo fuerzas rusas alarmantes cerca de Ucrania 
La OTAN condena la entrada del llamado convoy humanitario en Ucrania.

Las acciones europeas se giran a mínimos intradía.


----------



## Misterio (22 Ago 2014)

> Jo, desde luego que con el Putín este de las narices uno no puede vivir tranquilo...



Que cortito cortito cortito es el Cárpatos madre mía, parece que esta posteando con una bandera americana detrás.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Ago 2014)

El admi del foro tiene boots alcistas, solo entran en verde.


----------



## jayco (22 Ago 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Que cortito cortito cortito es el Cárpatos madre mía, parece que esta posteando con una bandera americana detrás.



Y que cansinos los que nos etiquetan como proamericanos a todos los que no nos comemos la mierda proputiniana. Cansino.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El admi del foro tiene boots alcistas, solo entran en verde.



Algunos nos hemos pasado a la resistencia en el IRC

Allí hay boobs alcistas LoL


----------



## Misterio (22 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Y que cansinos los que nos etiquetan como proamericanos a todos los que no nos comemos la mierda proputiniana. Cansino.



Cuidadooo con el éboooola que te pillaaaa


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El admi del foro tiene boots alcistas, solo entran en verde.



Mande... ?


----------



## h2o ras (22 Ago 2014)




----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Y que cansinos los que nos etiquetan como proamericanos a todos los que no nos comemos la mierda proputiniana. Cansino.



En mi modesta opinión unos son los malos y los otros también.


----------



## jayco (22 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión unos son los malos y los otros también.



Buscan sus intereses. Hacen análisis criticos y buscan medios para alcanzarlos. Pero en hispanistan eso no pasa, elegimos bando coml si de un partido de futbol se tratara y a piñon fijo.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2014)

La verdad es que es un lujazo, aquí tumbado en una sillón frente a una cristalera con buenas vistas y pronto aún en la mañana. A disfrutar del horario usano.

Poco hecho en falta el horario del IBEX aunque sí un poco el del DAX porque obliga a acostarse muy tarde para pillar las dos primeras horas.


----------



## jayco (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> que no tienen ni idea, ni se ponen de acuerdo en que hay que hacer... pero que ella quiere aguantar tipos bajos.
> 
> Lo único claro es que la droga usana se acaba en octubre. A la espera de la droga europea.



Tito Draghi ya dijo en Junio que las medidas aprobadas por el BCE tardarían 4-5 trimestres en dar sus frutos. Vamos que hasta junio del próximo año que le dejen en paz


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

jayco dijo:


> Tito Draghi ya dijo en Junio que las medidas aprobadas por el BCE tardarían 4-5 trimestres en dar sus frutos. Vamos que hasta junio del próximo año que le dejen en paz



Hay que seguir sometiendo al pueblo.

El proceso de desapalancamiento privado tiene mucho recorrido todavía en Europa.

Y bendito sea.


----------



## jayco (22 Ago 2014)

Al pueblo le pone que le sometan, le ponen delante el credito para la tele de 50" y se tiran como locos. 



bertok dijo:


> Hay que seguir sometiendo al pueblo.
> 
> El proceso de desapalancamiento privado tiene mucho recorrido todavía en Europa.
> 
> Y bendito sea.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ago 2014)

buena subida de fcc.........en cartera y sin prisa.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

Here’s why the job market is telling the Yellen Fed to go slow, in one chart | AEIdeas


This chart shows the stunning disappearance of middle-class jobs — everywhere


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Ago 2014)

Detected


----------



## decloban (22 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que es un lujazo, aquí tumbado en una sillón frente a una cristalera con buenas vistas y pronto aún en la mañana.




Foto desde su ventana


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

Otia! La OTAN dice que Russia está moviendo unidades de artillería dentro de Ucrania...


Ukraine calls Russian aid convoy a &lsquo;direct invasion&rsquo; - World - The Boston Globe


The Russian military has moved artillery units manned by Russian personnel *inside Ukrainian territory in recent days *and is using them to fire at Ukrainian forces, NATO officials said Friday.

The West has long accused Russia of supporting the separatist forces in eastern Ukraine, but this is the first time it has said it had evidence of the direct involvement of the Russian military.

The Russian move represents*a significant escalation *of the Kremlin’s involvement in the fighting there and comes as a convoy of Russian trucks with humanitarian provisions has crossed into Ukrainian territory without Kiev’s permission.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Otia! La OTAN dice que Russia está moviendo unidades de artillería dentro de Ucrania...
> http://www.bostonglobe.com/news/world/2014/08/22/ukraine-calls-russian-aid-convoy-direct-invasion/yfkav9zQlJ4iG4Va03TuiN/story.html



En la frontera......

Russia has up to 18,000 "combat-ready" troops on its border with Ukraine on Friday, a significant increase from previous public estimates by the Pentagon, according to a U.S. defense official with direct access to the latest information.

A second U.S. official said that many of the units were positioned at "crossroads and towns" 2 to 10 miles from the border.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 18:40 ----------

Hay una confusión, al parecer Rusia ha metido más vehículos con ayuda humanitaria de los previstos. Ninguno militar.

Eso si, se han apresurado a divulgar que ha sido sin consentimiento de Ukraine y estos dicen que es una invasión. 

Están deseando que se líe.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 18:43 ----------

The unaccompanied trucks effectively constitute a Russian invasion of Ukraine, said Valentyn Nalyvaychenko, the head of Ukraine's security service.
"We call this a direct invasion for the first time under cynical cover of the Red Cross," Nalyvaychenko said Friday.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

Efectivamente, ambas partes están deseando que se líe. Pero, como dice Chomsky, nunca en toda la historia se ha empezado una guerra por el mero hecho de atacar... siempre se empiezan para "defenderse" de algo. Ambos bandos están buscando su excusa. Ucrania, para ver si la comunidad internacional le hecha un cable en serio y Rusia... porque quiere lo suyo y entiende que Ucrania lo es... y porque no puede permitir que se le monten estas historias en el patio trasero y porque... en fín...


Por otra parte, si hay que tirar esto... mejor encontrar un chivo expiatorio como Putin, al que echarle la culpa... 

"Eh! Que con nosotros los mercados iban de cine... pero llegó Putin con sus ansias imperialistas comunistas y malísimas y lo fastidió todo..."


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Efectivamente, ambas partes están deseando que se líe. Pero, como dice Chomsky, nunca en toda la historia se ha empezado una guerra por el mero hecho de atacar... siempre se empiezan para "defenderse" de algo. Ambos bandos están buscando su excusa. Ucrania, para ver si la comunidad internacional le hecha un cable en serio y Rusia... porque quiere lo suyo y entiende que Ucrania lo es... y porque no puede permitir que se le monten estas historias en el patio trasero y porque... en fín...
> 
> 
> Por otra parte, si hay que tirar esto... mejor encontrar un chivo expiatorio como Putin, al que echarle la culpa...



ahh. como USA se defiende de todo Oriente Próximo?



depeche?
mmm

yo aún guardo el mail amenazante


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Efectivamente, ambas partes están deseando que se líe. Pero, como dice Chomsky, nunca en toda la historia se ha empezado una guerra por el mero hecho de atacar... siempre se empiezan para "defenderse" de algo. Ambos bandos están buscando su excusa. Ucrania, para ver si la comunidad internacional le hecha un cable en serio y Rusia... porque quiere lo suyo y entiende que Ucrania lo es... y porque no puede permitir que se le monten estas historias en el patio trasero y porque... en fín...



Rusia no quiere que estrangulen una de sus salidas, pero tampoco quiere confrontación directa. De momento mantiene una situación de status quo.

Dejar a los prorusos sin ayuda, suministros de TODO tipo, es dar mano abierta para posible avance en posiciones hacia Crimea. (eso sería como un suicidio estratégico para los rusos).

Los Ucranianos por su parte les interesa una confrontación abierta. Sus dirigentes no riegan bien, si Rusia se cabrea de verdad van a entrar a muerte y sabemos que la OTAN no irá mas allá de sanciones de "boquilla". 

Es un perder-perder, contra un mantener situación anterior (pre manifestaciones). ¿Usted que elegiría?


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

exactamente Ane... Yo creo que el más claro fué Bush jr., pero de un modo u otro es lugar común aceptar que no pueden permitir que nada amenace la estabilidad de EEUU y el modo de vida americano... así que sí, no atacan, sino que defienden su economía... Japón se lanzó a la conquista de Manchuria por motivos similares.


El problema en Ucrania, como en muchos otros conflictos similares es que además dentro de los dos bandos "primarios", en este caso el gobierno ucraniano y los sublevados prorusos, hay un buen número de grupos con visiones e intereses distintos. Y cuando las cosas se llevan a este nivel, todo puede pasar.

Por ejemplo, en Ucrania unos estarían dispuestos a ceder Crimea, aceptan la soberanía rusa sin problemas, mientras otros mantienen discursos incendiarios al respecto.


----------



## paulistano (22 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Rusia no quiere que estrangulen una de sus salidas, pero tampoco quiere confrontación directa. De momento mantiene una situación de status quo.
> 
> Dejar a los prorusos sin ayuda, suministros de TODO tipo, es dar mano abierta para posible avance en posiciones hacia Crimea. (eso sería como un suicidio estratégico para los rusos).
> 
> ...



Ok con todo.

Salvo las posiciones hasta Crimea. Pensaba que esas posiciones ya estaban, pues lo gordo esta en lugansk, jarkov y donestk....y que el sur de ucrania que da al norte de crimea ya estaba contolado por los ucranianos.

Crimea YA es Rusia, un pie en Crimea de alguien y se lia.

A nadie interesa confrontacion otan rusia.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ok con todo.
> 
> Salvo las posiciones hasta Crimea. Pensaba que esas posiciones ya estaban, pues lo gordo esta en lugansk, jarkov y donestk....*y que el sur de ucrania que da al norte de crimea ya estaba contolado por los ucranianos*.
> 
> ...



No es un tema de cercanía, piense en una partida de ajedrez. La debilidad de Rusia en algún momento, puede dar ideas para una "reconquista". 

Tiene que dejar claro que están ahí, con todo su potencial y no dejar puertas abiertas.


----------



## atman (22 Ago 2014)

He buscado el comunicado de la OTAN.

http://www.nato.int/cps/en/natolive/news_112089.htm

I condemn the entry of a Russian so-called humanitarian convoy into Ukrainian territory without the consent of the Ukrainian authorities and without any involvement of the International Committee of the Red Cross. This is a blatant breach of Russia’s international commitments, including those made recently in Berlin and Geneva, and a further violation of Ukraine’s sovereignty by Russia. It can only deepen the crisis in the region, which Russia itself has created and has continued to fuel. The disregard of international humanitarian principles raises further questions about whether the true purpose of the aid convoy is to support civilians or to resupply armed separatists.


*These developments are even more worrying as they coincide with a major escalation in Russian military involvement in Eastern Ukraine since mid-August, including the use of Russian forces. In addition, Russian artillery support – both cross-border and from within Ukraine – is being employed against the Ukrainian armed forces. We have also seen transfers of large quantities of advanced weapons, including tanks, armoured personnel carriers, and artillery to separatist groups in Eastern Ukraine. Moreover, NATO is observing an alarming build-up of Russian ground and air forces in the vicinity of Ukraine. *

Instead of de-escalating the situation, Russia continues to escalate it, despite the efforts of the international community to find a political solution to the crisis. This can only lead to Russia’s further isolation. I strongly urge Russia not to take further provocative actions, to stop destabilising Ukraine and to take genuine steps to resolve this dangerous situation with full respect of Ukraine’s sovereignty and territorial integrity and international law.


----------



## elpatatero (22 Ago 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QuGhs--d0j0


----------



## Misterio (22 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ahh. como USA se defiende de todo Oriente Próximo?



Pero eso son guerras sanas, como no afectan a si sube o baja el SP a gente como Cárpatos se la trae floja como queda demostrado en sus comentarios.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo el acero no lo suelto, me quedo con Mittal para las duras y las maduras



Buenas a todo/as. De vuelta de vacaciones por España alante, que hay que dejar los cuartos en el pais coñe!!.. y no gastarlos por esos mundos de Dios que este pais tiene mucho que ver y disfrutar.

Ponzi...como vas con mittal??. La verdad es que por tesnico no me llama mucho..

Me convencerías por fundamentales??ienso:

Ando pensando una entrada a largo media carga.


----------



## sarkweber (22 Ago 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Buenas a todo/as. De vuelta de vacaciones por España alante, que hay que dejar los cuartos en el pais coñe!!.. y no gastarlos por esos mundos de Dios que este pais tiene mucho que ver y disfrutar.
> 
> Ponzi...como vas con mittal??. La verdad es que por tesnico no me llama mucho..
> 
> ...



Examinando de cerca a…ARCELORMITTAL(El hombre de Acero)

Lo primero que hay que decir es que el hombre de acero está como las bragas de la Pandora.

Es uno de los peores valores del índice ibex 35.

Hace unos meses tuvo una ventana de oportunidad pero la desaprovechó totalmente.

A muy largo plazo, ha sido uno de los valores que más dinero han hecho perder a la gente que no pone ningún tipo de límites y que piensan que a largo plazo a lo loco, sin frenos, ni casco , rascándose la barriga y abanicándose con las siempre fabulosas cuentas de la empresa van a ganar y ganar sin pegar golpe.

Las pérdidas de este tipo de personas en bolsa llegaría para hacer una autopista de 8 carriles desde aquí hasta Jamaica(atravesando el océano con los costes que ello conlleva), y todavía sobraría dinero para hacer otra autopista desde aquí hasta Pekín, atravesando desiertos, montañas y de todo.

Esto no funciona así, este valor llegó a estar en los 54 euros, estos son los vestigios de su opulencia, que con el paso del tiempo se ha convertido en pura decadencia, hoy en día y desde hace ya una temporada, presenta un aspecto desaseado propio de un borracho.

Este valor está bajista, lo cual quiere decir que está enganchado a la botella.

¿Apostarías por un alcohólico, que cado dos por tres rebota y te promete que va a dejar la botella o esperarías a que abandone la bebida y se rehabilite?

MTS, es de los pocos valores del ibex 35 que no han tenido la decencia de al menos acercarse a sus máximos anuales, ya no digamos superarlos.

Desde sus máximos de Enero acumula una caída, del -19.87%, mientras que el índice ibex 35, acumula de momento, una subida del +0.03% desde sus máximos de Enero.

MTS, está intentando aguantar por encima de los 10.42, pero apunta a los 9.546 y ojo, en 8.32 tiene los mínimos de toda su historia, lo cual es muy mal rollo.

Está todavía muy lejos de entrar en trend alcista, así que si está bajista, no hay que ser muy listo para saber que mientras esto no cambie se mantendrá igual o empeorará.

En este valor si lo que se quiere es ganar dinero al alza, no se pinta nada.

Sólo Dios sabe las penalidades que le esperan a esta acción a lo largo de las próximas semanas, meses y si no se pone alcista en algún momento, pues incluso años o décadas enteras.

Es un valor cochambroso se mire como se mire, muy barato como todas las porquerías.

Me estoy acordando de un forero que me comentó hace unos meses sobre BES y PT Portugal, eran muy baratos, estaban bajistas, yo le dije que si estaban bajistas ahí no se pintaba nada, que esperara a que se pusieran alcistas, entonces tendría mejores probabilidades a favor, que si estaban donde estaban por algo sería.

Ni caso, lo típico le entró por un oído y le salió por el otro.

Decía que si estaban baratos que si tal que si cual.

¡Pues toma moreno!, ahora están muchísimo más baratos, en bolsa igual que en la vida, el que la hace la paga, cuando bajan, nadie sabe donde está el fondo.

Yo no sé, pero sospecho, porque a las casas de valores se les llena la boca recomendando la compra de MTS, diciendo que está muy barato y que es una empresa cíclica y que pata tim pata tám.

¡No te dejes engañar carallo!, que te meten la mano en el bolsillo te lo sacan todo y después te dan una paliza de regalo.

Que si está barato por algo será, que no es un regalo, que esto no funciona así.

La bolsa no es tu mamá, que te daba caramelitos y te acariciaba el pelo diciéndote cosas como: que guapo es mi niño.

La bolsa es una bruja piruja que te ofrece caramelos envenenados y te tiene preparadas un montón de trampas de todos los colores.

Hay personas que aguantan de todo y les da igual exponerse a perder un 50%, un 90% o cualquier cosa, en ciertos ambientes se les denomina PAVIGANSOS y CUCHIPANDIS.

Buscan y buscan lo barato y después se sorprenden de dar con pozos sin fondo como los mencionados o como Bankia que era muy barata a 30, a 20 a 10 y mira como está.

Como la famosa Enron (hay cientos de ejemplos), en Octubre del 2001 con una caída acumulada del -50% y con la mayoría de los analistas americanos que la seguían recomendándo y diciendo que era muy barata.

Más tarde hubo una investigación y se encontraron con llamadas telefónicas entre varios de estos analistas hablando de la basura que era Enron, ¿que curioso verdad?, y recomendaban comprar y comprar.

Mientras no se ponga alcista, con sus rebotes y sus películas, pero MTS continuará bajando y nadie sabe donde van a parar, y eso si paran en alguna parte y no termina como otras famosas acciones muy recomendadas en su momento y muy baratas también.

A nivel mundial en lo que va de año, han caído 70 acciones tipo GOWEX o tipo PESCANOVA.

En España hay 14 acciones en el corralito bursátil.

Ninguna de las que entran en barrena lo hacen desde lo más alto, primero entran en trend bajista y más tarde en algún momento viene el estrollamiento.

Las cuentas de las empresas son eso un cuento, se pueden falsear de forma legal e ilegal de mil maneras distintas.

Proyectar a futuro los beneficios de las empresas, sabiendo que un montón de industrias han caído y caerán por culpa de la aparición de nuevos competidores o nuevas tecnologías que las volverán obsoletas o reducirán sus beneficios de manera notable, es simplemente el cuento de la lechera.

Examinando de cerca a


----------



## jayco (22 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Rusia no quiere que estrangulen una de sus salidas, pero tampoco quiere confrontación directa. De momento mantiene una situación de status quo.
> 
> Dejar a los prorusos sin ayuda, suministros de TODO tipo, es dar mano abierta para posible avance en posiciones hacia Crimea. (eso sería como un suicidio estratégico para los rusos).
> 
> ...



Desde mi humilde punto de vista creo que errais completamente el tiro con Rusia. Para Rusia, Ucrania es un foco de desestabiliación, de incertidumbre que puede ayudar a aumentar los precios de la materias primas de las que tanto dependen. La realidad es que están bien jodidos, como el resto de países emergentes que basan su economía en la exportación de materias primas (lease Argentina y la Soja) porque los cambios en la politica monetaria + recesión están tirando abajo los precios. 

Recordemos que quienes iniciarion las negociaciones de unión a la UE fueron precisamente los prorusos. Y a Putin tampoco parecía importarle mucho.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

No me toquéis más los cojones. Ya he hecho suficiente y ahora toca esperar unos trimestres a ver qué pasa ::::::

Draghi: el BCE est preparado para actuar de nuevo si es necesario - Expansin.com

En castizo: seguir profundizando en la deflación, hijos de puta.

El drogas es un crack

---------- Post added 22-ago-2014 at 20:00 ----------

It's friday, mfs

[YOUTUBE]-dasV2XsJe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (22 Ago 2014)

ukr para Rusia es un problema.

y supongo que de ese problema intentará sacar alguna oportunidad.




USA
finance.yahoo.com/news/from-lowe-s-lowering-forecasts-to-the-uptick-in-refis--why-the-housing-market-is-approaching-normal-144631941.html

parece que ya es voz populi el desinfle 2.0


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)

A la altura de la mismísima Katy Perry



















... y la última con spoiler :::::: Hay que tener webox para abrirlo, cada uno es responsable de sus gustos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Spoiler


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ago 2014)

Menudo cabr.... No me esperaba eso de ti.:abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ... y la última con spoiler :::::: Hay que tener webox para abrirlo, cada uno es responsable de sus gustos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler









Eso no se hace...es Friday de boobs


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Ago 2014)

Rankia no se anda con chiquitas a la hora de analizar MTS...

Bertok..!! por Dios eso no se hace coñeee!!

Aviso a los conforeros : NO ABRAN EL SPOILER BERTONIANO!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Ago 2014)

Para quitar el mal sabor de boca.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (23 Ago 2014)

Lo primero... Bertok.... Mal muy mal. De hecho fatal. Ni spoiler ni pollas... Eso no se hace.

Lo segundo ATHM ha pegado un buen peponazo hoy pero no creo que sea el definitivo. Se ha quedado ahí a las puertas de romper. 
En cualquier caso cuando pegue el pepinazo, que no creo que tarde mucho, no se donde la van a mandar. Eso si, esta cabrona es para corazones fuertes.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ago 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LDZX4ooRsWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ago 2014)

solicito baneo para bertok

y el cielo para jopi


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Ago 2014)

sarkweber dijo:


> Examinando de cerca a…ARCELORMITTAL(El hombre de Acero)
> 
> Lo primero que hay que decir es que el hombre de acero está como las bragas de la Pandora.
> 
> ...



Hay que entender que es un valor cíclico con máximo en burbuja, para subir tienen que inflarla nuevamente. Dicho lo cual, si un valor no tiene cpm positivo no subirá.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Buenas a todo/as. De vuelta de vacaciones por España alante, que hay que dejar los cuartos en el pais coñe!!.. y no gastarlos por esos mundos de Dios que este pais tiene mucho que ver y disfrutar.
> 
> Ponzi...como vas con mittal??. La verdad es que por tesnico no me llama mucho..
> 
> ...




A 10'40. Estimo que viendo como la demanda de acero se esta incrementando principalmente en EEUU hay muchas papeletas para verla de aquí a unos meses a 13 , a dos años a 16-18 y a 3-4 años si no pasa una desgracia a nivel mundial a 25-30. Luego a esto hay que sumar que el 40% de la propiedad pertenece a Mittal , es decir se esta jugando su fortuna personal así que no creo que cometa muchas tonterías. De hecho lo que a mi me ha llamado la atención es la reducción de deuda que ha llevado a cabo en mitad de la crisis, desde los 30000 mill a los 17000 mill actuales.
Esta es la parte bonita, los posibles riesgos

1) La mina de Liberia se vea afectada por el ebola
2) La economía global se enfríe y el nuevo ciclo tarde mas de lo esperado

¿Y que puede pasar en un mal escenario?
Pues que se tire 1-2 años mas por debajo de 10 o incluso que vuelva a 8.
Otra forma de invertir en Mittal ya que no es una apuesta 100% segura es hacerlo vía fondos, bestinver la lleva y si no a través del índice.Todas las acereras estan entrando en ganancias (así que puede que la parte baja del ciclo ya la hayamos pasado) , de todas formas lo repito es un negocio complicado y ciclico.

Hay acciones mas faciles


----------



## Rcn7 (23 Ago 2014)

joer... va subiendo de nivel el hilo... jaja


----------



## Durmiente (23 Ago 2014)

Bertok es un cacho perro.


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2014)

os avisé que eráis responsables de abrir el spolier


----------



## tarrito (23 Ago 2014)

Bertok!!! maaaalll .... muy maaaalll 

le acabo de enviar la dirección de su refugio a

[YOUTUBE]fbGkxcY7YFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (23 Ago 2014)

Up!!

Obama Is Begging Congress To Save This One Crucial Bank - Business Insider

The little-known institution provides loans to buyers of U.S. products abroad. Obama said in his weekly radio address that if Congress lets the bank close, it would be stunting U.S. export growth and impeding economic expansion.

Obama may seek new funds to battle Islamic State: Senate aide | Reuters

y más dinero todavía...


Market leaders seen taking S&P 500 to 2,000 | Reuters

UPDATE 1-Fed in real debate on rate hike in early to mid-2015 -Lockhart | Reuters

The U.S. Federal Reserve is focused on an initial interest rate hike between the first quarter and the middle of next year, with possible changes in its main policy statement as soon as next month, Atlanta Fed President Dennis Lockhart said on Saturday.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Up!!
> 
> Obama Is Begging Congress To Save This One Crucial Bank - Business Insider
> 
> The little-known institution provides loans to buyers of U.S. products abroad. Obama said in his weekly radio address that if Congress lets the bank close, it would be stunting U.S. export growth and impeding economic expansion.



Chutes... Chutes everywhere, pero chutes sanos a lo Stoner Stanley


----------



## atman (23 Ago 2014)

El mismísimo Steve Forbes se moja:

Top Central Bankers Gather in Jackson Hole, Wyo.: Why This Is Bad News - Forbes

Economies just about everywhere are performing in a sub-par fashion. China’s bank-lending plummeted in July, a sign things are cooling off as the mini government stimulus program winds down. Japan is in recession. Germany is stalling, and Italy and much of Europe are contracting or about to do so. The U.S. is doing better but is still moving at a fraction of its potential pace; incomes for most people remain stagnant, this in the sixth year of an alleged recovery.

Many worry the low interest rates they’re employing to encourage borrowing and spur growth could spark a new financial bubble. In places such as London and Vancouver, real-estate prices have soared, and Fed[eral Reserve] officials are uncomfortably watching a boom in U.S. leveraged-loan issuance and junk bonds.

*When a central bank does something right, it is to undo previous errors.* 

Manipulating interest rates is like controlling prices—it doesn’t work. Interest rates are the price we pay to borrow money. Suppressing them, as the Fed and other similar institutions are doing, has damaged credit markets. In the U.S. it has reduced the availability of credit to new and small businesses, just as rent controls reduce the availability of affordable housing. Markets should set prices for products and services, including loans.

Monetary policy can’t cure an economy’s structural flaws. Excessive taxation, which is the reality of all too many countries today, will hinder commerce no matter how much money a central bank prints. Ditto suffocating regulations and labor laws.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Ago 2014)

muchas tendrás que poner bertok para que te perdonemos...

y de nivel

---------- Post added 23-ago-2014 at 11:33 ----------

nota: que alguien ponga la foto de la empanadilla y garci
Asuncin Fernndez Lpez, la verdadera 'reina de la chatarra' | loc | EL MUNDO


----------



## Robopoli (23 Ago 2014)

Estos?


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2014)




----------



## Topongo (23 Ago 2014)

Bertok ha sido peor que lo de Namreir y ya era difícil de superar  ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (23 Ago 2014)

La FED y los próximos 16 años de indices al alza

*La FED y los próximos 16 años de indices al alza*

Durante los últimos 80 años hemos visto la misma película una y otra vez con una precisión increíble. El mercado americano entra en una crisis secular de alrededor de 16 años (1930-1947, 1965-1982, 2000-2014), el índice tienen un par de correcciones agresivas en estos periodos en donde la segunda caída detona políticas especiales de la FED. En los 30s el fin de la crisis secular se logra con un QE de la FED 1942 y 1947 (5 años),en los 60s la crisis secular termina con tasas negativas en términos reales entre 1975-1978, en la crisis del 2000 la FED utiliza ambas, tasa negativas desde 2008 y QE 2009-2014 (5 años). Si la historia es un precedente (y vaya que lo ha sido), en pocos años estaremos de lleno de nuevo en un mercado secular alcista que bien podría durar otros 16 años (como lo hicieron 1947-1965 y 1982-2000, +446% y +998% respectivamente)







Sin embargo,antes de ensillar las bestias, el desmonte del QE en los 40s puede ser bastante instructivo acerca de la corrección que se viene en el corto plazo. Entre 1942 y 1947 la FED compró prácticamente toda la deuda del gobierno americano y el S&P500 reaccionó al alza de forma idéntica que la actual. Algunos meses antes que la FED terminara sus compras en 1947, el índice cae 25% y se queda abajo por 3 años más hasta que la FED liberó su balance. Mientras tanto nadie vendió tesoros. En pocas palabras, la venta detonada por el desmonte de los QEs (o simplemente el fin delas compras) aunque tiende a ser agresiva y durar cierto tiempo, ha sido históricamente la última parada antes de un rally de muy largo plazo


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2014)

Tiene sentido. Lo que pocos dicen es que se puede comprar con los mismos dólares 16 años después.

Coal rocketed in 3, 2, 1


----------



## torrefacto (23 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene sentido. Lo que pocos dicen es que se puede comprar con los mismos dólares 16 años después.
> 
> Coal rocketed in 3, 2, 1



Carbón en bancarrota en 3, 2, 1 ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Carbón en bancarrota en 3, 2, 1 ....



Todas? Todas no. En un rincón de la Galia....


----------



## egarenc (23 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> muchas tendrás que poner bertok para que te perdonemos...
> 
> y de nivel
> 
> ...



ok a la empanadilla, a él lo veo más Bernardos que Garci.


----------



## Janus (23 Ago 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Carbón en bancarrota en 3, 2, 1 ....









---------- Post added 23-ago-2014 at 22:48 ----------

no es por tocar los huevos pero ............. ENHORABUENA.


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Ago 2014)

Ponzi gracias por tu analisis de mts. Yo tampoco las tengo todas conmigo...

bertoik..medio estas perdonado pero que no se vuelva a repetir por dios!!


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ponzi gracias por tu analisis de mts. Yo tampoco las tengo todas conmigo...
> 
> bertoik..medio estas perdonado pero que no se vuelva a repetir por dios!!



os ponen un spoiler y os lanzáis como tiburones.

A alguno le habrá gustado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2014)

La semana que viene me parece a mí que va a haber cachondeo en las bolsas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> La semana que viene me parece a mí que va a haber cachondeo en las bolsas.



La semana que viene nos vamos a los 11.000 tranquilamente


----------



## Janus (24 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> La semana que viene nos vamos a los 11.000 tranquilamente



No sé yo ......


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2014)

In summary, real cost of capital across the euro area 'periphery' shows one simple thing: investment is still a very costly proposition for businesses, especially compared to the pre-crisis period.







Two points:


•Current capital cost levels are consistent with crisis peak 
•Capital today is as expensive in real terms as in the pre-euro era.

Which means that Spanish real cost of capital is now as bad as in the pre-euro period and is much worse than during the credit boom of the late 1990s-early 2000s.


----------



## mpbk (24 Ago 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> La semana que viene nos vamos a los 11.000 tranquilamente



si pasamos los 10600 esos 11000 se quedarán muy cortos.

11500 min

---------- Post added 24-ago-2014 at 11:21 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Tiene sentido. Lo que pocos dicen es que se puede comprar con los mismos dólares 16 años después.
> 
> Coal rocketed in 3, 2, 1



quieres ser mi analista fundamental? el mio se prejubiló y desde entonces me cuesta seguir al mercado.......antes estaba en todo, que si salian noticias para empapelar, que si tal......


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> La semana que viene me parece a mí que va a haber cachondeo en las bolsas.




de acuerdo, en el ibex, en rsi-cci-macd etc no da ruptura de nada aún, llega a resitencia. lo mismo en vigia-ichimoku, llega a resitencia
vamos a ver

el volumen de estas 2 semanas es el mas bajo del año, para esta figura de rebote


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2014)

Joder atman, eres un pajaro de mal agüero....LOL


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder atman, eres un pajaro de mal agüero....LOL



o

Disfruta de lo bueno, prepárate para lo malo...

De todos modos, yo estoy en desacuerdo con un elemento fundamental... dicen que esa diferencia refleja la prima de riesgo "real". No es cierto del todo, refleja la necesidad imperiosa de las entidades financieras de aumentar márgenes para tratar de cubrir toda la basura que aún tienen escondida. Puedes asumir eso como una medida muy indirecta del nivel de riesgo... puede... 

Pero hay que dejar claro que las entidades se están financiando a tipos mínimos... y el país tambien. Por los motivos que sean, pero es así. Es a las empresas y los particulares a donde no llega esa bajada de tipos... y no es porque porque las entidades no se fíen, es primero, porque les hace falta el dinero y segundo porque el que tienen disponible tiene que rendir mucho más que antes... así que disparan las comisiones y suben el margen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2014)

Hombre, yo supongo que el dinero prestado es caro o barato en funcion de la rentabilidad que le puedan sacar....


----------



## bizc8 borracho (24 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> si pasamos los 10600 esos 11000 se quedarán muy cortos.
> 
> 11500 min
> 
> ...




Perdona que te diga, pero habláis unas gilipolleces de mucho cuidado.

Te crees que estás diciendo algo fantastico, y en realidad no dices nada.

Vamos a ver, tu dices que si el ibex llega a los 10600, se va a los 11500...,

cuando lo que deberías de haber dicho es que; 
"...si el ibex llega a los 10600, llegará a los 11500 en 20, 30 ó 40 días (porque claro, llegar a los 11500 todo el mundo sabe que algún día llegará, aunque sea dentro de 5 años) y además deberías de asegurar que en cualquier caso no bajara de 10600 hasta que no llegue primero a los 11500 (porque claro, si el ibex llega a los 10600 y más adelante llega a los 11500, pero entre medias bajó a los 8500, entonces tu pronóstico sería una mierda, a pesar de haber acertado).

No sé si me he explicado con la suficiente claridad. Por tanto dejar de decir tontás.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ago 2014)

el lunes según fibotime, ibex tocaría por debajo de 10436, pero igual es para seguir subiendo?

---------- Post added 24-ago-2014 at 05:38 ----------

Los sueños búlgaros de Óscar Leiva, el último sospechoso del MAB - Blogs de Caza Mayor


lean lean, de dónde procede el tío


----------



## mpbk (24 Ago 2014)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Perdona que te diga, pero habláis unas gilipolleces de mucho cuidado.
> 
> Te crees que estás diciendo algo fantastico, y en realidad no dices nada.
> 
> ...



jajajaj......si pasa los 10600 antes de octubre lo tienes en estos 11500.
si no los pasa tienes los 9400 antes de octubre.

creia que lo bajarian a 9400 pero tiene pinta de subir...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el lunes según fibotime, ibex tocaría por debajo de 10436, pero igual es para seguir subiendo?
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2014 at 05:38 ----------
> 
> ...






*Los que le han tratado en Sofía dicen de Leiva que vive a lo grande. Oficinas que ya querría JP Morgan, propiedades de lujo, coches de alta gama, cócteles con ministros del Gobierno y con oligarcas búlgaros… *


El articulo no tiene precio y lo mejor siempre comentarios del hilo de rankia:

Vaya ataques más directos... Cuántas ganas de destrozar a Leiva, qué les debe?

Tercer día de subidas en Ebioss: que bien sientan los cutreinformes y las noticias bajistas. jajajaja. Se han visto los 1,95 Euros y fuerte volumen, de nuevo. Nuevamente en plusvalías en el tramo del largo plazo. https://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=EBI.MC

Verde 0,0 semana que viene la tenemos por encima de dos. Esto va viento en popa

Buenas noches solrac!! Suelo leer tus comentarios en el hilo de abengoa y por aquí, se nota que eres una persona que esta puesta en el tema y sabe de lo que habla pero tengo que decirte que en este caso no opino como tu... Se qué ebioss llevaba unos meses bajista y después del escándalo gowex vi una magnífica oprtunidad de inversión por que me encanta plan de negocio que tienen y sobre todo porque voy a largo en esta cotizada y le veo potencial de futuro. No creo que se pueda engañar fácilmente a kpmg y a baker & tilly, las cuentas están ahí, no hay deuda y creo que cumplirán el plan de negocio. Espero no equivocarme...jajaja. De todas formas es siempre es bueno escuchar opiniones diferentes a las de uno

No vendas aun pokemon...el castigo de ayer fue monumental, caimos casi un 30% por una operacion que no significa nada en comparacion con la capitalizacion de ebioss, que pena no tener mas efectivo para aumentar posiciones!! creo que debe seguir rebotando. Como bien dijo en el foro el otro dia alguien si no fuera por gowex estariamos cotizando sobre los 3,5 euros. Buenos dias

La cotización esta infravalorada yo he vuelto a entrar hoy mismo con otro paquete, ya que el comportamiento de Ebioss ha sido inmejorable y me han dado garantías otra vez para apostar por este proyecto. El pronóstico es al alza, creo superaremos los 2 esta misma semana.

------------------------------------------------------------------------



Lo malo de las fiestas es que si te tomas la última copa sueles ser también el que ayuda a recoger y limpiar.


----------



## vermer (24 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> os ponen un spoiler y os lanzáis como tiburones.
> 
> A alguno le habrá gustado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Qué cabronazo... Tanto hablar del p. spoiler, he tenido que abrirlo. Te mereces tener relaciones intimas con el bixho so pena de muerte. Voy a reenviarselo a mis amigos ahora....::


----------



## decloban (24 Ago 2014)

Abro largos mañana en apertura en ACS, GAM y TL5.


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre, yo supongo que el dinero prestado es caro o barato en funcion de la rentabilidad que le puedan sacar....



Ya, pero si los tipos son altos, sólo los negocios/proyectos con mayores retornos son posibles. Es decir, desincentivamos la activación de una parte de la economía.

En la situación actual, con una prima de riesgo más que controla, manipulada a la baja, el traslado de esas bajas primas a la economía serviría para activarla... en lugar de eso, una vez más, la ventaja es absorbida en exclusiva por el sistema bancario.


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Ago 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> sentimiento mio,
> 
> -veo mas camiones en la a2
> -parcelas de poligonos vacios compradas por empresas extranjeras
> ...



lo de precios a la baja en putas te lo ha contado un amigo? 

:XX:


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2014)

Emmmm...

Giant Norway Oil Fund Plans Bigger Push into Real Estate - MoneyBeat - WSJ

De momento hablamos de un 1%, teniendo en cuenta que su rentabilidad anual en los últimos 5 años anda en el 12%, poco es...

Si le echan ojo al informe trimestral, el movimiento es lógico y esperado.

http://www.nbim.no/globalassets/reports/2014/q2/2q_2014_eng_web.pdf

Por otro lado, RV=64% ¿con la última subida de las bolsas y el comportamiento de la renta fija... no creen ustedes que habrán alcanzado el techo del 70% en variable????? ¿rebalanceo automático???


----------



## juancho (24 Ago 2014)

¿Hacen unos larguitos en el IBEX o que?

¡Drogui ha insinuado que le va a dar a la impresora,carajo!

Mañana el trollIBEX se va a 10700.


----------



## Misterio (24 Ago 2014)

Bonita hostia del €.


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Bonita hostia del €.



Deja que siga su caída hasta el infierno :baba::baba::baba:

Las inversiones usanas le pondrán un monumento al Oso Droghi ::


----------



## atman (24 Ago 2014)

Uff... no estaba mirando, el soporte en los 1,32 se lo ha fumado del tirón...


----------



## bertok (24 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Uff... no estaba mirando, el soporte en los 1,32 se lo ha fumado del tirón...



Que lo lleven a 1,22 :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Que lo lleven a 1,22 :baba::baba::baba:



+1000 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Ago 2014)

juancho dijo:


> ¿Hacen unos larguitos en el IBEX o que?
> 
> ¡Drogui ha insinuado que le va a dar a la impresora,carajo!
> 
> Mañana el trollIBEX se va a 10700.



claro. draghi lleva avisando meses...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Ya, pero si los tipos son altos, sólo los negocios/proyectos con mayores retornos son posibles. Es decir, desincentivamos la activación de una parte de la economía.
> 
> En la situación actual, con una prima de riesgo más que controla, manipulada a la baja, el traslado de esas bajas primas a la economía serviría para activarla... en lugar de eso, una vez más, la ventaja es absorbida en exclusiva por el sistema bancario.



Yo es que no quiero ser mal pensado pero parece que todo esto no es más que un mecanismo para que los estados recapitalicen a la banca. Compran dinero del BCE a tipos mierda y lo usan para comprar deuda mierda de los estados. Estarán así hasta que reviente, que será cuando los estados no puedan pagar la deuda. Básicamente lo veo como un ciclo para extraer riqueza de la economía real y transferirla a la banca para su recapitalización.


Estamus jodidus.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (25 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj......si pasa los 10600 antes de octubre lo tienes en estos 11500.
> si no los pasa tienes los 9400 antes de octubre.
> 
> creia que lo bajarian a 9400 pero tiene pinta de subir...




Tomo nota. Estaré pendiente de aquí a octubre.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Deja que siga su caída hasta el infierno :baba::baba::baba:
> 
> Las inversiones usanas le pondrán un monumento al Oso Droghi ::



Las empresas que exportan tambien


----------



## Robopoli (25 Ago 2014)




----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2014)

El SP con chulería hacia arriba, buenos para mis 6 minis.

Nothing seems to matter anymore. The hunt of gazelles has started.


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo es que no quiero ser mal pensado pero parece que todo esto no es más que un mecanismo para que los estados recapitalicen a la banca. Compran dinero del BCE a tipos mierda y lo usan para comprar deuda mierda de los estados. Estarán así hasta que reviente, que será cuando los estados no puedan pagar la deuda. Básicamente lo veo como un ciclo para extraer riqueza de la economía real y transferirla a la banca para su recapitalización.
> 
> 
> Estamus jodidus.



Lo estamos, lo estamos...


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

Vaya pepinazo pre apertura. El sp en los 2k ya y el ibex de vuelta a los 11 miles. Vaya semana.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 08:44 ----------

Futuros SP 1997. Tremendo.


----------



## Misterio (25 Ago 2014)

Droghi solo amenazando hace lo mismo que la FED con 3 QE.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 08:54 ----------




> El mercado de deuda sigue siendo muy favorable para las economías y, prueba de lo que el mercado está centrado en los comentarios de Draghi acerca de otra posible intervención si la inflación sigue mal, es que tenemos fuertes bajadas de tipos en el secundario en todas partes. Recordemos que las letras a 6 meses pisaron terreno negativo en España y hoy a 10 años estamos al 2,31%. Alemania al 0,96%, Italia al 2,51% y Grecia al 5,74%. *Esto está haciendo que se repita la jugada de la crisis ya que la falta de imaginación a la hora de afrontarla por los países como España, hace que los bajos tipos generados única y exclusivamente por la mano del BCE, estén dando manga ancha a los gobiernos para incrementar el endeudamiento, lo mismo que pasó con el comienzo de la burbuja inmobiliaria.*



Que inocente el Cárpatos, se creía que con dinero fácil la casta española iba a decir, ahora vamos a ser responsables para que no vuelva a pasar lo mismo, eso si luego la culpa es de los alemanes.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

nos acercamos a la resistencia 10670 reforzada por la mm50 , la hora de los cortos ha llegado :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 09:02 ----------

cargados cortos antes de la apertura 10620 con tres cojones y con to el total :no:


----------



## Seren (25 Ago 2014)

Sabe alguien que ha pasado con el precio de la soja?? Vaya estacazo


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

Comentario del borderline Carpatos:



> Datos España
> 
> Precios de producción industrial bajan -0,4% en julio en la interanual. Más leña para el BCE.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2014)

carpatos es un vividor follador ? :rolleye:


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Ago 2014)

Le sumo otro larguito al que ya tenía en el Dax.


----------



## Topongo (25 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, en MAP estamos en el momentum de la resistencia 2,87, si la superamos pues no debería haber demasiado problema hasta casi los 3, si la cosa no pintase bien saltaría a otro lado, ya iremos viendo que aun nos queda un poquillo para llegar.

Lo de la reforma electoral que pretende Mariguano y sus compinches , sin palabras, no creo que ni el chavismo que tanto critican se haya atrevido a cambiar las reglas del juego de forma tan sucia a 9 meses de unas elecciones, un ejemplo más de la basura de pais en la que vivimos, a la altura de las peores monarquías bananeras del mundo, entre la abdicanción y todas las leyes express se están cubriendo de gloria.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10620 en 10570 y abrimos largos :Baile:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Ago 2014)

Buenos dias,

si que está esto soso hoy no? y eso que tenemos dimisión en bloque del bobierno franchute....Por cierto , que raro, raro que no bajen las bolsas eh? :rolleye:


----------



## jayco (25 Ago 2014)

El petróleo sigue cayendo...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> si que está esto soso hoy no? y eso que tenemos dimisión en bloque del bobierno franchute....Por cierto , que raro, raro que no bajen las bolsas eh? :rolleye:



.
Las manos fuertes están dando sus últimos paseos en yate, el próximo gobierno francés será mejor que este, y bertok nos debe una explicación de cómo y dónde encuentra ciertas cosas (sin enlaces, please, sólo texto)


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Las manos fuertes están dando sus últimos paseos en yate, el próximo gobierno francés será mejor que este, y bertok nos debe una explicación de cómo y dónde encuentra ciertas cosas (sin enlaces, please, sólo texto)



Lo peor de todo es lo dr Bertok, claro ...


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es lo dr Bertok, claro ...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Eso está fuera de toda discursión. Espero que Calopez haya tomado ya cartas en el asunto. :cook:


----------



## amago45 (25 Ago 2014)

De vuelta al foro tras las vacaciones.
Les he estado leyendo encantado estos días. Un lujo sus aportes (excepto el de Bertok del otro día, aunque estábamos avisados XD ). Muchas gracias


----------



## Chila (25 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es lo dr Bertok, claro ...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Y de largo...


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Ago 2014)

Dimite el gobierno francés, Alemania se estanca, Lo de Ucrania no se arregla, el euro/dolar no va a ayudar al coste de la energía y las exportaciones .... lo del Ébola, Isis, ¡Como está el mundo, Facundo!

Y en la bolsa, gapazo al alza en el churribex y Eurostoxx, ¡Que ganas de entrar! ¿Ojos o cerebro? Creo que habrá recorte cuando vaya entrando volumen y depresión post-vacacional, para seguir luego la tendencia alcista pero ..... ¿Catorce años son demasiados, no?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ago 2014)

y de guanos LB a presidir eurogrupo.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 04:23 ----------

La marca automovilística alemana Audi actualizará el
sistema eléctrico de sus modelos, que pasará de 12 a 48
voltios, con el fin de posibilitar la integración de nuevas
tecnologías orientadas a mejorar la potencia y la eficiencia
de los motores, según informó la empresa en un
comunicado.

adios a los 12v


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La FED y los próximos 16 años de indices al alza
> 
> *La FED y los próximos 16 años de indices al alza*
> 
> ...



Bertok, ya llevamos dos de alzas.

* ¿Abro el spoiler o no? Me da usted miedo.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 12:28 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> y de guanos LB a presidir eurogrupo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 04:23 ----------
> 
> ...



No se si fue un sueño, ayer creí ver en la tele un anuncio de un BMW "totalmente electrico" ¿¿??


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10570 en 10600 y abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## Crash (25 Ago 2014)

Bertok permaban.

No sigo AT pero con los USA llegando a 2000 puntos, si esta semana por cualquier cosa cerramos por debajo de 10280 quedaría una envolvente bajista. Hablar por hablar.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2014)

bertok baneado ? si que han tardado


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos 10570 en 10600 y abrimos cortos :Baile:



: Scheisse!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ago 2014)

Bueno entonces lo de que el Ibex se hunde a los 6000 lo dejamos para Octubre del...2028 ¿ no ?...


----------



## Chila (25 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno entonces lo de que el Ibex se hunde a los 6000 lo dejamos para Octubre del...2028 ¿ no ?...



Yo estas cosas del ibex a 6000 y demás no sé porqué se dicen.
Me juego 5 Gowex a que nunca durante nuestras vidas volverá el Ibex a 6000.
Salvo cataclismo natural: meteorito, volcán de la Palma...o Guerra Atómica mundial.
Escenarios todos ellos muy improbables.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ago 2014)

Bueno pero Yo, siguiendo los Guanoconsejos de pour ici, espero los 6000 polla en mano...


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Bertok, ya llevamos dos de alzas.
> 
> * ¿Abro el spoiler o no? Me da usted miedo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que llevamos 5 años de subidas en el SP. 

PD: Ya se llena esto de lumbreras.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 14:09 ----------

Vuelta a maximos para la apertura yanki. Festivo en Londres, caxondeo totah.


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Todo el mundo cree ya que habrá un QE Europeo.
> Ahora como no haya, el guanazo puede ser de órdago.



Precisamente lo que ha habido son QEs en Europa, no como los americanos pero a su manera. LTRO no se cuantas van, y los tipos pegados a cero. Que mas hace falta? 

Hiperinflacion galactica nos vamos a comer.


----------



## Topongo (25 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Lanzar efectivo sobre las calles desde un helicoptero.



En las calles el dinero ni está y me da que ni se le espera...


----------



## mpbk (25 Ago 2014)

ibex rompiendo resistencia,

añado acciones indra.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

En el putibex un cierre por encima de 10590 significa irse a máximos.

Lo han montado sin volumen pero la pauta de precios es la que manda.

Que tiren el puto leuro a 1,22 joer


----------



## fmc (25 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y de guanos LB a presidir eurogrupo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 04:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Uhmm, no entierres tan pronto los 12V. La electrónica se sigue desarrollando para 12V. Si lo dices por el TDI que han presentado con turbo eléctrico, lleva un convertidor para subir de 12V a 48V. Los 48V llegarán, pero de momento no.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Ago 2014)

todos alcistash, sentimiento flower power, y quedan menos dias para terminar mi retiro espiritual... hasta bertok esta alcista.....un par de semanas y guano a paladas.... sin mirar grafos, noticias ni leches


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ago 2014)

hoy me daba un mínimo de esos, es raro esto.... o viene reversal majo, acabando en mínimos, o hacemos un doji...

todo esto fibotime, que también puede hacer lo que le salga del rabo, pero lo importante es cerrar "bien" por encima de 10580-10585


yo apuesto por una recogida y cierre en mínimos... vamos a ver


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

tiene Pinta de que el SP toca hoy mismo el 2000

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 15:36 ----------

De verdad Bertok esta alcista?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> tiene Pinta de que el SP toca hoy mismo el 2000
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300
> 
> ...



en usa invertido, en el putibex lo veo como lo más probable pero ni lo toco.

a esto le pueden quedar 2 telediarios, dedo sobre botón ..... BUM


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

Al ritmo que van lo topan en 1/2 hora. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> en usa invertido, en el putibex lo veo como lo más probable pero ni lo toco.
> 
> a esto le pueden quedar 2 telediarios, dedo sobre botón ..... BUM



2018 es la parte de arriba del canal para hoy.... veremos. 2019 mañana


----------



## garpie (25 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Precisamente lo que ha habido son QEs en Europa, no como los americanos pero a su manera. LTRO no se cuantas van, y los tipos pegados a cero. Que mas hace falta?
> 
> Hiperinflacion galactica nos vamos a comer.



Hombre, se supone que hasta hace poco eran inyecciones esterilizadas...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Ago 2014)

1999,33 que cosas


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

Sonreid para la foto!!!

Pasados los 2000, como se conviertan en soporte... miau.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (25 Ago 2014)

1999,90


qué nervios


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

El dato de vivienda es malo, eso significa que la FEd... bla bla.

Mas leña, mas papel.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 16:04 ----------

2000 tocados en contado.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 16:05 ----------

Otro viaje a intentar pasalo, sobrecompra curiosa y a lo mejor ane acierta.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 16:06 ----------

Kaboooooooooooooooooooooom!

Ahi lo teneis.

5 años de subidas, 1300 pipos SP.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 16:08 ----------

Por un dia me he ido del objetivo. Lastima.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

Superándose

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Seren (25 Ago 2014)

Ahí están, *2000*​


----------



## mpbk (25 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> El dato de vivienda es malo, eso significa que la FEd... bla bla.
> 
> Mas leña, mas papel.
> 
> ...



yo creo que lo subirán hasta 2019,


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

Ea pues ya lo tocaron por encima. Un cierre por encima de los 2000 ... pues seria la leche.
Y creo que hoy es posible no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

Vix en verde y lo estan tirando poco a poco. Esto esta mas controlado que el copon.

No hay nada que hacer.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

Ahí va otro spoiler :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Aviso que puede resultar dificil de asimilar para gacelas débiles. En cierta manera, esta jamelga recuerda al SP los últimos años.

Sois responsables de la decisión que toméis. Reclamaciones al maestro armero.



Spoiler








[/IMG]


----------



## Topongo (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí va otro spoiler :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Aviso que puede resultar dificil de asimilar para gacelas débiles. En cierta manera, esta jamelga recuerda al SP los últimos años.
> 
> ...



Ya que sigues poniendo cosas de gusto un tanto especial para celebrar los 2000 del SP traigo esto aunque sea un lunes.
Las MAP no arrancan con toda la banca bien en verde, me espero a mañana y sino fuera posiblemente.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ago 2014)

bertok superandose dia tras dia :8:


----------



## garpie (25 Ago 2014)

Joder, bertok, que los spoilers con el tapatalk no funcionan :


----------



## egarenc (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí va otro spoiler :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Aviso que puede resultar dificil de asimilar para gacelas débiles. En cierta manera, esta jamelga recuerda al SP los últimos años.
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

Toca un viajecillo a los 10750. Al tanto.

No hoy pero esta semana posible.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 16:43 ----------




keinur dijo:


> No tiene pinta...
> 
> Esto se pasa ya de cachondeo. Si los datos macro son buenos, la bolsa sube porque son buenos. Si los datos son malos, la bolsa sube porque los amigos Yellen y Draghi tienen más argumentos para seguir con el QE... y todo esto con un volumen ridículo.
> 
> Jamás se había visto tal nivel de manipulación en los mercados. Da verdadera vergüenza.



Bienvenido al mundo real Neo.







Vaya pepinazo en un segundo.


----------



## Topongo (25 Ago 2014)

Completamente de acuerdo con que los mercados arcistahhh y tal.
Pero a ver, a parte de Latún, metales y obviamente de los pisitos y si nos dejamos de bitcoños y demas cosas raras, para sacar algo más del 1% a la pasta queda
Bolsa.
Si vamos inflación al menos los titulitos es de esperar que se revaloricen (empresas buenas)
En definitiva, que conseguir rentabilidad cada dia está más caro.
Que no tiene sentido todo esto estando la econmía como está no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## Se vende (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí va otro spoiler :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Aviso que puede resultar dificil de asimilar para gacelas débiles. En cierta manera, esta jamelga recuerda al SP los últimos años.
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

Nuevo viaje a los 2000 sp. Vienen con fuerza.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

Vamos a ver, es más sencillo de lo que parece.

Estamos asistiendo a un plan global para disminuir las tasas de interés, ya sean comprando por lo bajinis contra el balance de los BCs, ya sea con amenazas veladas y creídas por los mercados, ....

La formación de precio en los activos bursátiles están íntimamente relaciona con el coste del capital previsto.

Baja el tipo de interés + deja claro en el mercado que tienes una put a nivel de Banco central = los precios hasta el infinito.

Estamos en terreno desconocido. Todo lo que sea no modificar de forma apreciable los tipos de interés durante los próximos 20 años, será un crash mundial.


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Ago 2014)

Vuelvo a entrar en JC Penney con la mitad de acciones que antes.
A medio-largo a ver si se porta.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

Realmente llevas razón Tonpongo. No hay manera de sacar un 1% en ningún sitio. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## inversobres (25 Ago 2014)

Se estan asentando comodamente por encima de los 2000, como cierren por encima veremos aun mas verticalidad.

Troquel: el sp no va a bajar.


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> No tiene pinta...
> 
> Esto se pasa ya de cachondeo. Si los datos macro son buenos, la bolsa sube porque son buenos. Si los datos son malos, la bolsa sube porque los amigos Yellen y Draghi tienen más argumentos para seguir con el QE... y todo esto con un volumen ridículo.
> 
> Jamás se había visto tal nivel de manipulación en los mercados. Da verdadera vergüenza.



¿Manipulación? Hay unas expectativas razonables y los operadores actúan en consecuencia. Yo no manipulo nada, simplemente observo lo que veo y me subo al carro. Sólo hay una cosa importante, saber cuando bajarse antes de descarrilar


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

A esto le sumas que la gran parte del dinero que se mueve en las bolsas PROVIENE DE ALGORITMOS AUTOMÁTICOS no de operadores humanos. No se os puede olvidar eso.  Si los indicadores dicen que esto va a subir, subirá. Lo harán los algoritmos. Son profecías auto cumplidas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## mpbk (25 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ibex rompiendo resistencia,
> 
> añado acciones indra.



iujuuuuuuuuuuu,clavada.

olviden guano, si supera la zona esta se va a maximos y 11500


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

Por eso el análisis técnico es cada vez más importante. Creo yo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> ¿Manipulación? Hay unas expectativas razonables y los operadores actúan en consecuencia. Yo no manipulo nada, simplemente observo lo que veo y me subo al carro. Sólo hay una cosa importante, saber cuando bajarse antes de descarrilar




Por favor...

¿ Cuales son esas expectativas razonables ? ¿ Que el SP500 cotiza actualmente a un PE 17X, según el cual deberían pasar 17 años antes de que las componentes puedan entrar en breakeven con sus dividendos producidos, contra una compra que Ud. realice a precio de hoy ?

Por supuesto que Ud. no manipula nada. No puede. Los que pueden están bastante más allá de estas disquisiciones mundanas, estilo "el SP lo vale, el SP no lo vale".

¿De veras cree Ud. que este swing a los 2K está sostenido por la misma microestructura que el anterior al ES198x ? ¿ Por las mismas.... "expectativas" ?

En la mayoría de los casos ( <=m/p ), los posicionamientos provocan las expectativas... y no al revés, como Ud. dice. Exceptuamos si Ud. quiere a los l/p, que son unos animales completamente distintos (y cuyas motivaciones están absolutamente fuera del alcance de todos nosotros).

A esos, de todas formas, sería tontería intentar analizarlos. Incluso aunque pudiéramos, seríamos como hormigas andando entre elefantes: ni ellos se enteran de que estamos ahí, ni a nosotros nos afectan ellos: incluso aunque nos pongan la pezuña encima, somos demasiado pequeños para darnos siquiera cuenta de lo que pasó.


----------



## Muttley (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos a ver, es más sencillo de lo que parece.
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a un plan global para disminuir las tasas de interés, ya sean comprando por lo bajinis contra el balance de los BCs, ya sea con amenazas veladas y creídas por los mercados, ....
> 
> ...



Si, en teoría es así. El problema es que debido al efecto cantillon, el bombeo de moneda en el sistema produce que la gente de a pie recibe la presión inflacionaria sin tener recursos para responder ante la posición ventajista de los grandes poderes. Eso lleva a medio plazo a la miseria y al desguace del estado de bienestar. Es decir, hablando en plata, latunes y edad media.

La otra opción es aumentar tipos de interés, normal en todas las crisis para hacer lo que en inglés llaman "sterilization" que es básicamente reducir la masa monetaria en circulación. Y eso es básicamente MUCHO dolor para el que deba más de dos duros.

Es decir, lento o rápido...las consecuencias van a ser las mismas.


----------



## Se vende (25 Ago 2014)

Breve descripción de la sesión de hoy por analista:


Spoiler


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Ago 2014)

Dentro también de Credit Agricole, a ver si inflan esto durante unos mesecillos mas para ir pillando algunas plusvis.


----------



## Rcn7 (25 Ago 2014)

sorry, me equivoqué de hilo! ouch! jaja


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Ago 2014)

Bueno, la mojca a lo suyo:

Cierre airbus 42,3X 45,9X
Cierre Adva 2,8X 3,1X

ahhhhhh, 2000 bueno .... yo tambien me emocione cuando se rompieron los 1934,234342341559529399294993994929349239492934

Pasen un buen dia


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ahhhhhh, 2000 bueno .... yo tambien me emocione cuando se rompieron los 1934,234342341559529399294993994929349239492934
> 
> Pasen un buen dia



Oh, vamos... pero mire que le gusta a Ud. mosquear al respetable , mosca-man :fiufiu:

Ud. sabe perfectamente que el 34 tenía un _je ne se qua_ algorítmico, una razón de ser (y una buena, por cierto). El 2000, por el contrario, únicamente tiene valor... cómo diríamos... folklórico ::


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Por favor...
> 
> ¿ Cuales son esas expectativas razonables ? ¿ Que el SP500 cotiza actualmente a un PE 17X, según el cual deberían pasar 17 años antes de que las componentes puedan entrar en breakeven con sus dividendos producidos, contra una compra que Ud. realice a precio de hoy ?
> 
> ...



¿Le parecen pocas expectativas el saber que hay una reserva federal que ha dejado bien claro hacia donde vamos?, ¿no ha entendido el mensaje del negro diciendo que si se hunden nos hundimos todos y que si hay que arrasar países enteros se hace para mantener el dólar en su sitio?, ¿acaso no se ha visto la llamada de atención a los emergentes para recordarles quien manda aquí?, ¿acaso no han visto como hunden los metales con un simple pestañeo para que aquí nadie se venga arriba?, ¿acaso alguien tiene duda de que el viejo dinosaurio europeo esta esperando la llamada para empezar a regar todas las calles?

Y díganme... ¿Dónde va a ir todo ese asustadizo dinero?...
Esa es mi expectativa razonable, que todo ese dinero sólo tiene una vía de escape. Evidentemente, yo no llego no a hormiga, por eso solo cuento con subirme y bajarme cuando conviene. Y la tecnología húngara, como no la manejo, pues no me queda otra más que obviarla y ser consciente de cuales son mis posibilidades y limitaciones, y me da igual que esté a pe 17x, eso es relativo, en eso consisten las expectativas y la magia de ese capitalismo que multiplica los panes y los peces. Lo importante, al menos para mí, es que han demostrado, que si quieren, lo llevan a PE 50 y aquí no pasa nada. Y los elefantes, no son tontos y siguen la corriente. A eso me refería con lo de expectativas razonables.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ago 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> A eso me refería con lo de expectativas razonables.




Veo su punto de vista, y le agradezco su respuesta.

Sólo un comentario: tenga cuidado, porque está Ud. operando (si en verdad está poniendo su dinero donde está su boca) por inducción, esto es... Ud. actúa en base a lo que Ud. espera que el Mercado haga. 

Ser proactivo puede estar bien visto en la mayoría de los trabajos " convencionales"... puede incluso granjearnos alguna simpatía, o tal vez hasta un ascenso. Pero en el Mercado, créame, ser proactivo equivale a pasarse de listo (si hablamos de cualquier persona fuera del ámbito de una mesa de AFs de un fondo l/p, esto es), y, coincidentalmente, en el Mercado pasarse de listo equivale a hostión cadavérico (no sé a Ud., a mí por lo menos suele pasarme cuando lo hago).

Por eso hace ya años que no soy proactivo, sino reactivo.

Con todo, me ha parecido interesante su punto de vista, y se lo agradezco.


----------



## mpbk (25 Ago 2014)

bueno peleles, 

mañana el ibex a 10733, si lo supera los 11500 están regalados.

y mis acciones de puta madre, fcc, etc etc


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ago 2014)

bueno parece que marketmaeket va acertar otra vez , ya queda menos y el ibx en territorio de nadie


----------



## Janus (25 Ago 2014)

Bueno, ya teníamos el aviso de JCP y ahí está dando castigo a los cortos. Mucha plata hay ahí.

Los 6 minis dando buenos rendimientos y ya protegido el punto de entrada.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 18:00 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Veo su punto de vista, y le agradezco su respuesta.
> 
> Sólo un comentario: tenga cuidado, porque está Ud. operando (si en verdad está poniendo su dinero donde está su boca) por inducción, esto es... Ud. actúa en base a lo que Ud. espera que el Mercado haga.
> 
> ...



Cierto!!!!, la historia se escribe día a día y viendo movimientos y siendo fieles a objetivos.

Nada está hecho de antemano y menos por gacelos así que lo único que nos quedan son ................... LOS OJOS!

Cuánta sapiencia en ese remarcado en negrita, sí señor!


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Ago 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Veo su punto de vista, y le agradezco su respuesta.
> 
> Sólo un comentario: tenga cuidado, porque está Ud. operando (si en verdad está poniendo su dinero donde está su boca) por inducción, esto es... Ud. actúa en base a lo que Ud. espera que el Mercado haga.
> 
> ...



Sin duda más interesante es su advertencia, se la agradezco y me lo haré mirar. De todas formas, le tranquilizo haciéndole saber que el aquí presente es más chaquetero que chinito y que hay líneas rojas que si se cruzan las veré desde la barrera


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Ago 2014)

Me encanta leeros.

No esperaba ser yo, peero no me queda otra que ponerlo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utZYDI-SUJ0


----------



## ... (25 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy me daba un mínimo de esos, es raro esto.... o viene reversal majo, acabando en mínimos, o hacemos un doji...
> 
> yo apuesto por una recogida y cierre en mínimos... vamos a ver



Uyyyyyy casiiiiiii...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ago 2014)

Esperando los 6000 en Magufolandia me hallo...venga a llorar al rio los guanistas...


----------



## robergarc (25 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno peleles,
> 
> mañana el ibex a 10733, si lo supera los 11500 están regalados.
> 
> y mis acciones de puta madre, fcc, etc etc



Bueno, mójese, y para subirnos a una acción del IBEX de aquí a esos 11500, ¿en cuál recomienda usted?

¿FCC, por ejemplo? ¿BME?


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Ago 2014)

Tiene Usted razon, MR Pollastre, soy un bicho, intento tambien cantar bien las operaciones de forma que nadie se quede fuera. Un tanto aburridas, pero al final del año no esta mal. Dentro de poco se pondra complicado, espero no meter mucho la pata (o alguna de ellas)


----------



## mpbk (25 Ago 2014)

robergarc dijo:


> Bueno, mójese, y para subirnos a una acción del IBEX de aquí a esos 11500, ¿en cuál recomienda usted?
> 
> ¿FCC, por ejemplo? ¿BME?



si fcc, indra...estas subirán haga lo que haga el ibex, pronto sabremos si quiere ir a 11500


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ago 2014)

... dijo:


> Uyyyyyy casiiiiiii...



yo reocjo ni ownedfibotime deportivamente


ichi de momento no falla

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 11:26 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> mañana es un día clave para el ibex, a ver si rompe o no resistencia ichi, y si lo hace el siguiente nivel
> 
> vamos a ver si mañana no tocamos por debajo de hoy todavía




el ichi de hace 2 días

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 11:41 ----------












y ahora cómo veo el ibex por at clásico:






divergencia oculta en rsi, estamos haciendo el pullback, y llegamos al 61,80% de la caída
y quedan 1 ó 2 días de máximos como mucho.


----------



## Krim (25 Ago 2014)

Dentro alpha. No se puede ser mas descarado en el recorte.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Realmente llevas razón Tonpongo. No hay manera de sacar un 1% en ningún sitio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Pues es una situación muy deseable y muy beneficiosa disponer de opciones de inversión "casi sin riesgo" al 1% y que la inflación sea negativa.

Le ganas poder adquisitivo sin salir a pelear.


----------



## atlanterra (25 Ago 2014)

Mientras tanto el S&P rompiendo la barrera de los 2.000 puntos. La bolsa es un inmenso casino en bancarrota.


----------



## Topongo (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pues es una situación muy deseable y muy beneficiosa disponer de opciones de inversión "casi sin riesgo" al 1% y que la inflación sea negativa.
> 
> Le ganas poder adquisitivo sin salir a pelear.



Solo faltaría que la inflación fuera megativa de verdad y los gastaos fijos que todos soportamos no se hubieran casi duplicado en nada.
Luz, agua, tasas, re-tasas, iva....


Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por eso el análisis técnico es cada vez más importante. Creo yo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Uy! Lo que ha dicho...!!

Bertok, mándel un spoiler a éste... 


me he puesto 2 mini cortos en esta vuelta en 1998 precio de futors ahora voy ligero y np puedo mirar el contado pero serán los 2000-1.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Ago 2014)

Creo que estamos en un pequeño tramo alcista.

La pérdida del 1.500 en el IBEX haría que se cambiara de escenario.


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Solo faltaría que la inflación fuera megativa de verdad y los gastaos fijos que todos soportamos no se hubieran casi duplicado en nada.
> Luz, agua, tasas, re-tasas, iva....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



No es la primera vez que recomiendo que cada uno se calcule su propia inflación llevando una anotación de sus gastos (existente herramientas en internet pero con un simple excel es suficiente).

En casa nos sale deflación ligera y no hemos tomado ninguna medida. Salvbo en varios temas regulados, veo deflación muy clara en el resto de partidas.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 19:49 ----------




atman dijo:


> Uy! Lo que ha dicho...!!
> 
> Bertok, mándel un spoiler a éste...
> 
> ...



Bro, no está el tema para cortos todavía.

Girará un poco más arriba y espero que sea más amplio el movimiento que un mísero 4% de corrección.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2014)

Ya saben lo que dice el chick del tuenti.... ienso:


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya saben lo que dice el chick del tuenti.... ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## bertok (25 Ago 2014)

Preparedness is a way of living


----------



## atman (25 Ago 2014)

Nadie lo ha comentado... ¿no? el ES se ha quedado en 1999,75. Otra cosa, no. Pero juguetones... un rato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Preparedness is a way of living



Family comes first:

http://www.cdc.gov/ncbddd/hemophilia/documents/familyemergencykitchecklist.pdf


----------



## Robopoli (25 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tanto ATHM como BITA tienen una pinta increíble. ATHM está haciendo la madre de los cup w/ handle aunque hasta ahora BITA ha tenido un comportamiento mucho más serio.





Pos eso... cup w/ handle y arriga hoija


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pos eso... cup w/ handle y arriga hoija



:Aplauso:Aplauso::Aplauso:

De 30 $ a 55$ en apenas unos días. Impresionante.
A donde la llevan en su opinión?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Ago 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> :Aplauso:Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> De 30 $ a 55$ en apenas unos días. Impresionante.
> A donde la llevan en su opinión?



Ni idea... Ahora está en subida libre y las expectativas del negocio muy arriba. Los últimos resultados fueron muy buenos (+68% del neto arriba para el mismo trimiestre!!) y es posible que a finales de año no la conozca ni su madre en terminos de precio. Lo mismo aplica para BITA.
Por técnico (insisto en que no soy ejjperto ni mucho menos en estas lindes) el soporte más inmediato lo tiene un 8% más abajo y es el techo de la taza que "debería" ser fiable. 
Aún así si yo tuviera buenas plusvis (20% - 30%) y no fuera muy a largo (2015 o incluso 2016) vendería ahora y me iría a otros caladeros.
Tengo dos a tiro que espero poder comprar en los próximos días para largo un poco más tranquilas, pero sólo un poco


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ni idea... Ahora está en subida libre y las expectativas del negocio muy arriba. Los últimos resultados fueron muy buenos (+68% del neto arriba para el mismo trimiestre!!) y es posible que a finales de año no la conozca ni su madre en terminos de precio. Lo mismo aplica para BITA.
> Por técnico (insisto en que no soy ejjperto ni mucho menos en estas lindes) el soporte más inmediato lo tiene un 8% más abajo y es el techo de la taza que "debería" ser fiable.
> Aún así si yo tuviera buenas plusvis (20% - 30%) y no fuera muy a largo (2015 o incluso 2016) vendería ahora y me iría a otros caladeros.
> Tengo dos a tiro que espero poder comprar en los próximos días para largo un poco más tranquilas, pero sólo un poco



Gracias por el consejo. Desde luego que las Acciones Robopoli's no dejan indiferente a nadie.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Nadie lo ha comentado... ¿no? el ES se ha quedado en 1999,75. Otra cosa, no. Pero juguetones... un rato.



ni hemos comentado:
El presidente de Ucrania, Petro Poroshenko, ha disuelto este
lunes el Parlamento y ha convocado elecciones legislativas
para el próximo 26 de octubre

---------- Post added 25-ago-2014 at 15:49 ----------

Pese a sus planes de saltar al Mercado Continuo, los
'cortos' aumentan en Carbures
En las últimas dos semanas, los bajistas casi han
duplicado sus posiciones en OHL, alcanzando el 2,7% del
capital. Su presencia en la compañía es la más alta
registrada desde junio de 2010 (fecha más antigua desde la
que la CNMV ofrece datos), según las cifras publicadas
ayer por el regulador. A finales de julio se conocía que
Qatar había rescindido al grupo el contrato de un hospital
valorado en 1.760 millones.
Estos inversores -que toman prestadas las acciones y las
venden, a la espera de que su cotización caiga y puedan
comprarlas más baratas, antes de devolvérselas al
prestamista llevándose así una plusvalía- se han reforzado
en Carbures, pese a los planes de ésta de dar el salto al
Continuo (hoy cotiza en el MAB): en los últimos 15 días han
elevado su presencia al 1,3% del capital.
En la otra cara de la moneda, Bankia ha visto cómo este
tipo de inversores se retiraba del capital, en el que tenía
una presencia de entre el 0,2% y el 0,4 % desde junio . En
Mapfre también ha caído el porcentaje de cortos, hasta el
0,3%. Los títulos de la aseguradora, tenedora de deuda
española, más que duplican su valor en bolsa desde julio
de 2012, cuando la rentabilidad del papel español alcanzó
sus máximos históricos; el progresivo aumento del precio
del bono ha revalorizado su cartera.
En Acciona, los bajistas han caído hasta el 2,7%, el nivel
más bajo desde hace un año. La compañía anunció a
comienzos de este verano la próxima salida a bolsa en
EEUU de su filial de renovables, operación que ha sido bien
recibida por los analistas.


----------



## Namreir (26 Ago 2014)

El SP rompe los 2.000 y ni me habeis avisado. No se pueden descartar los 4.000 en los proximos 2/3 años.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 00:06 ----------

Para el 26 de octubre iguap se encuentran con Strelkov en Kiev.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El SP rompe los 2.000 y ni me habeis avisado. No se pueden descartar los 4.000 en los proximos 2/3 años.



ni los 4005...


----------



## Chila (26 Ago 2014)

Crack Robopoli. 
Yo he entrado en Indra hoy a primera hora.
A ver hasta dónde nos lleva.
Por cierto, muy interesantes los posts de hoy. Son ustedes grandes


----------



## Namreir (26 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ni los 4005...



Y ya puestos los 4.010, y los 4.015, ....., y quizas los 4.995.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Ago 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Crack Robopoli.



Ni mucho menos. Tengo por ahí un par de esqueletos que cada vez que los veo... 
Me doy con un canto en los dientes porque este año el bosque está sano y verde pese a que algún arbolico se nos ha ido al otro barrio. Además la compra de dólares que hice en su día cerca de máximos está ayudando bastante, para que nos vamos a engañar...
Desde que sigo la técnica de "que le den al soldado Ryan que yo me voy con la rubia del descapotable" se da la cosa mejor.
Las empresas con problemas financieros ni mejoran, ni se dan la vuelta porque metamos las gacelas unos leuros. No somos tan importantes así que mejor al caballo ganador o mejor aún a los caballos ganadores por si tropieza.
Una opinión como la de otro cualquiera vamos...


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2014)

El SP500 cotizado en Oro...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ago 2014)

¿ Morimos ya ?...


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Morimos ya ?...



Que, ya te ha dejado salir milikito? o te has escapado del pabellon??

Carraca.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 09:13 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> ni los 4005...



Y luego ya tal :XX::XX:.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 09:16 ----------

Visitilla a los 750. Abrio a la baja y le han dado la vuelta de vellon.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Que, ya te ha dejado salir milikito? o te has escapado del pabellon??
> 
> Carraca.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajaja....6000 6000 polla en mano polla en mano polla en mano....6000 6000 6000 polla en mano polla en mano polla en mano 6000 6000 polla en mano polla en mano...a ver nenes, escribidlo 100 veces en la pizarra...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

Buenos días !!!

A los que Imtech nos debe dinero y quieran intentar jugarsela a recuperarlo...

BRIEF-Royal Imtech says to sell ICT division to Vinci Sa | Reuters

+30% entre ayer y hoy....:rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

700 rotos, next step. Bokata y a dar un paseo.

Nos vemos alla en los 11.000 de nuevo.

Por cierto, atentos al jaleo ucraniano (se disuelve el parlamento), excusa o causa.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> 700 rotos, next step. Bokata y a dar un paseo.
> 
> Nos vemos alla en los 11.000 de nuevo.
> 
> Por cierto, atentos al jaleo ucraniano (se disuelve el parlamento), excusa o causa.




10750-10780 primero. y luego coyote?


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ago 2014)

Buenos días

No creo que pongan todo tan fácil.

Un poco de paciencia...


----------



## egarenc (26 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenos días !!!
> 
> A los que Imtech nos debe dinero y quieran intentar jugarsela a recuperarlo...
> 
> ...



ni un leuro más meto en ese truño de empresa. Tendra que subir ella sola ese 400% :rolleye:


----------



## Misterio (26 Ago 2014)

Y el bono 10y a 2,18 , hoy subasta a 3 y 9 meses, quien paga por deuda que no da nada o que incluso hay que pagar por tenerla?.


----------



## decloban (26 Ago 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Y el bono 10y a 2,18 , hoy subasta a 3 y 9 meses, *quien paga por deuda que no da nada o que incluso hay que pagar por tenerla?*.



Es lo que tiene la deflación.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ni un leuro más meto en ese truño de empresa. Tendra que subir ella sola ese 400% :rolleye:



Y bien que harás....mirala ahora bajando en picado como ha vuelto a atrapar gacelas....

Ayer entré en Gilead. Alguno la lleva? tiene buena pinta a largo plazo.


----------



## Chila (26 Ago 2014)

Si hombre Imtech...¿pero estais tarumbas?


----------



## decloban (26 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> La deflacion va a durar 10 años? Porque yo no veo rentable atar dinero al 2% durante tanto tiempo.



La subasta negativa que se espera para hoy es para 3-9 meses.


----------



## tesorero (26 Ago 2014)

3 gaps en los lunes del mes de agosto en ibex contado. Cuando menos volumen hay. ienso:

Sp a poco más de un 1% por debajo de lo predicho por el Muy Maligno.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y bien que harás....mirala ahora bajando en picado como ha vuelto a atrapar gacelas....
> 
> Ayer entré en Gilead. Alguno la lleva? tiene buena pinta a largo plazo.



Tienen una pinta estupenda como dices para largo y para medio.
Habrá que observarla a ver que hace ahora en los 108.60 pero si supera ese nivel puede ser una entrada buena. Si no se la puede esperar en los 100 o en los 94 que no creo que llegue ahí ni de coñá con el ritmo que lleva.


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 10750-10780 primero. y luego coyote?



Veremos a ver. No estaria mal.



Durmiente dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> No creo que pongan todo tan fácil.
> 
> Un poco de paciencia...



Alla van de nuevo, aun asi esto es mas aburrido...

Ya no juegan al tira y afloja, pegan el movimiento al principio y luego piloto automatico. A partir de las 10:00-11:00 casi que ya no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ni un leuro más meto en ese truño de empresa. Tendra que subir ella sola ese 400% :rolleye:



Pues se esperaban 300 millones por ICT y se han sacado 255. 
Emisión de nuevas acciones por valor de 600 millones de € (capitalización bursátil de 180 mill. antes de empezar la sesión). 
Locura en la cotización ahora mismo. 
Y para los que pedían despidos (o reducción de costes salariales), pues 750 despidos más los que trabajan en ICT que también se van. Me ha parecido ver que se queda en 23.200 empleados (en Q1 2013 había 28.500).
Decisive step in Imtech’s financial recovery
• Significant debt reduction 
o fully underwritten rights issue of 600 million euro 
o sale of ICT division at enterprise value of 255 million euro 
• New agreement with financiers, including: 
o step-down on cash pricing and elimination of all non-cash interest 
o full covenant holiday up to and including Q1 2016 
o additional liquidity buffer provided to Imtech 
o maturity extension to July 2017 
• Additional restructuring measures to be implemented in the second half of 2014 
• Revenue in the second quarter 967 million euro 
• Operational EBITDA loss in the second quarter of 14 million euro 
• Order intake in the second quarter 944 million euro, in line with revenue 
• Significant one-off and financing costs drive negative net result in the second quarter of 224 million euro and for the first half year of 302 million euro 
• Net debt for the total group of 1,038 million euro (second quarter 2013: 1,205.9 million euro)


----------



## ane agurain (26 Ago 2014)

pacojohnes dijo:


> ¿Qué coño deflación? Yo pago más por comer, por poner la calefacción o el aire acondicionado, por encender la luz, por que el hay untamiento recoja mi basura o lleve agua a mi grifo, por transporte, por tasas universitarias/impuestos de todo tipo.
> 
> La sensación que tengo es que mi dinero vale menos y que necesito más euros para hacer lo mismo que antes. ¿De qué deflación habláis?



deflación de salarios y rentabilidades


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ago 2014)

1º La deflación va por barrios. Los usuarios intensivos de energía están jodidos esta no para de subir.







2º Los que obtienen rentas de inmuebles jodidos. Estas no paran de bajar, como ilustración, precios medios.







3º Dicen que hay deflación en alimentos frescos. Ni idea. Pero miren lo que he encontrado.







4º También dicen que bajan los precios de las medicinas. Si, el precio es el mismo o algo inferior, pero antes muchos de ellos los pagaba la seguridad social y ahora lo hacen las personas mayores, para ellos ha subido el coste de la vida.


En mi opinión las estadísticas están mas trucadas que la moto un merdellón porque así los estados consiguen:

- Financiarse a tipos mierda.
- Actualizar las pensiones una mierda.
- Actualizar salarios una mierda
- Permitir a los bancos dar una rentabilidad 
- Recaudar más en la sombra

En resumen, robar más.


En otro orden de cosas creo que está empezando una deflación de algunos activos que durará bastante tiempo. Hay menos gente y de estos menos que puedan/quieran adquirir los activos de los viejunos, y menos a estos precios :: ::


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Ago 2014)

Lo de que las estadísticas estan trucadas, falseadas, cocinadas, alteradas, manipuladas (diversos adjetivos que cada uno utiliza para decir lo mismo) es vox pópuli.

Recuerdo una anécdota sobre una prueba de selección para director financiero en el que pedían redactar el balance de una compañía con una serie de datos (ventas, gastos, etc.).
A la pregunta de ¿Cuanto dá? el candidato responde ¿Cuanto quiere que dé?
Fue automáticamente seleccionado.

Las cifras con las que se justificaban lo bien que iba la economía, o la necesidad de los recortes actuales no reflejan la realidad, y si no sale lo esperado, se cambia la medida o el método de cálculo ¿Alguien se cree el PIB, que es un dato fundamental, la piedra rosseta sobre la que deben girar el resto de variables?
Pues no piquemos con los datos de paro, indeflacción, deuda pública .....


----------



## Misterio (26 Ago 2014)

> Coloca a 3 meses 1.106 millones al +0,04% desde el 0,138%. El BTC es de 3,2, bajando desde el 4,5 anterior.
> 
> Coloca a 9 meses 2.394 millones al 0,115% desde el 0,21% anterior. El BTC es de 2,3 bajando desde el 3,2 anterior.
> 
> Muy bueno para la economía, *debacle para los ahorradores. *



Cárpatos si alguna vez nos lees, vete a tomar por el culo.


----------



## decloban (26 Ago 2014)

Por comentar algo. Estoy mirando las opciones de pago que trae el ProRealTime y no encuentro que diferencia trae la versión completa respecto a la gratuita.

La versión Premium si que esta clara https://www.prorealtime.com/es/prorealtime-premium-version-pop?checksoftware=1&newfeatures=0

¿Alguien tiene las características de la versión completa?, ¿vale la pena?


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Ago 2014)

La musa del hilo batiendose en un duelo con una poderosa adversaria en lo mas recondito del foro 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-of-32-kate-upton-vs-scarlett-johansson.html


Lo dejo por si alguno quiere dar rienda suelta al caballero andante que todos llevamos dentro )


----------



## amago45 (26 Ago 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La musa del hilo batiendose en un duelo con una poderosa adversaria en lo mas recondito del foro
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-of-32-kate-upton-vs-scarlett-johansson.html
> 
> ...



va ganando UPton 46 44 ... ... y tal 8:


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Cárpatos si alguna vez nos lees, vete a tomar por el culo.



Secundo la mocion, es un imbecil con titulacion.

Objetivo cumplido (casi), 750 al roce.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 12:49 ----------

Todo en verde (dax, usa).

Esta tarde nuevo aburrimiento. Menudo puto asco de semana y solo llevamos dos dias.

Me da que ni QE ni hostias. El bce esta haciendo el imbecil y la van a liar.


----------



## tesorero (26 Ago 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> va ganando UPton 46 44 ... ... y tal 8:



Scarlet acaba de empatar a 48...:fiufiu:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tienen una pinta estupenda como dices para largo y para medio.
> Habrá que observarla a ver que hace ahora en los 108.60 pero si supera ese nivel puede ser una entrada buena. Si no se la puede esperar en los 100 o en los 94 que no creo que llegue ahí ni de coñá con el ritmo que lleva.



Tengo para meterle una segunda carga. Ya en el premarket parece que quiere seguir la subida. Algunos le dan impulso hasta 165 a final de año. Ya veremos. 

Por lo menos es una empresa con beneficios recurrentes in crescendo.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Tengo para meterle una segunda carga. Ya en el premarket parece que quiere seguir la subida. Algunos le dan impulso hasta 165 a final de año. Ya veremos.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo menos es una empresa con beneficios recurrentes in crescendo.




La única cosa que tiene entrar hoy es que te pueden hacer una blandiblue de morros con la resistencia y el soporte lo tiene bastante abajo.
Metiéndome donde no me llaman YO me plantearía entrar pero esperando ver un cierre claro por encima del siguiente nivel o si no ver si se apoya en el soporte. 
Al final es un 2% de diferencia si rompe qué en el largo plazo no es nada pero si apoya en soporte te sacas un 8% adicional y ya vas con el nivel más consolidado.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 13:45 ----------

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que me explicado de puta pena pero ya me entiende


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Vamos a ver los 750 si vuelven o pasamos pagina.

Hoy el SP puede marcar el cierre por encima de los 2k.

Marmota.


----------



## Topongo (26 Ago 2014)

Bueno pues en map estamos en el momento de la verdad... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La única cosa que tiene entrar hoy es que te pueden hacer una blandiblue de morros con la resistencia y el soporte lo tiene bastante abajo.
> Metiéndome donde no me llaman YO me plantearía entrar pero esperando ver un cierre claro por encima del siguiente nivel o si no ver si se apoya en el soporte.
> Al final es un 2% de diferencia si rompe qué en el largo plazo no es nada pero si apoya en soporte te sacas un 8% adicional y ya vas con el nivel más consolidado.
> 
> ...



Te has explicado perfectamente y tienes toda la razón. Pero ayer después de seguir el valor desde los 98$ pues me entró el sindrome conocido por todos de "¡¡¡Que pierdo el tren...!!!" y me subí en máximos. Estoy a la espera hoy de si baja, apearme en la primera estación, por supuesto. Lleva una subida muy vertical y lo normal sería que recortara. 

Pero.....¿hay algo normal en bolsa?


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Pues se esperaban 300 millones por ICT y se han sacado 255.
> Emisión de nuevas acciones por valor de 600 millones de € (capitalización bursátil de 180 mill. antes de empezar la sesión).
> Locura en la cotización ahora mismo.
> Y para los que pedían despidos (o reducción de costes salariales), pues 750 despidos más los que trabajan en ICT que también se van. Me ha parecido ver que se queda en 23.200 empleados (en Q1 2013 había 28.500).
> ...




Se va a quedar saneada pero van a machacar a los actuales accionistas. El contrasplit esta mas que cantado, yo me atrevería a decir que sera algo del tipo 10:1. Yo era lo que esperaba unos 250 mill, cuando una empresa esta mal rara vez puede vender una división a su máximo precio porque los competidores saben que necesita el efectivo.


Financial results & presentations 2014 - Royal Imtech NV


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

pacojohnes dijo:


> ¿Qué coño deflación? Yo pago más por comer, por poner la calefacción o el aire acondicionado, por encender la luz, por que el hay untamiento recoja mi basura o lleve agua a mi grifo, por transporte, por tasas universitarias/impuestos de todo tipo.
> 
> La sensación que tengo es que mi dinero vale menos y que necesito más euros para hacer lo mismo que antes. ¿De qué deflación habláis?



Los gastos de cada familia son un enigma inescrutable ::

En casa tenemos deflación en los primeros 7 meses del año, igual que la tuvimos en 2013 vs 2012.

Salvo los precios regulados, la mayor parte del resto ha bajado de precio :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Se va a quedar saneada pero van a machacar a los actuales accionistas. El contrasplit esta mas que cantado, yo me atrevería a decir que sera algo del tipo 10:1. Yo era lo que esperaba unos 250 mill, cuando una empresa esta mal rara vez puede vender una división a su máximo precio porque los competidores saben que necesita el efectivo.
> 
> 
> Financial results & presentations 2014 - Royal Imtech NV



Sera de 1/3 aprox, una vez realizada puede subir


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Esto es cachondearse y tomar el pelo: pedidos de bienes duraderos usa +22%.

Es despreciable la cara que tienen.

Han metido la aviacion mundial casi. Sin aviones cae 0,8%.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Esto es cachondearse y tomar el pelo: pedidos de bienes duraderos usa +22%.
> 
> Es despreciable la cara que tienen.
> 
> Han metido la aviacion mundial casi. Sin aviones cae 0,8%.



Portaaviones con alas amigo ::::::

Si no te gustan las estadísticas tengo otras peinadas de otra forma :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sera de 1/3 aprox, una vez realizada puede subir



la ampliación puede que si sea 3 o 4 nuevas por cada una antigua. El problema es que con semejante dilución, la acción va a bajar y con ganas(0,1-0,2). El escenario mas posible a medio plazo es que veamos un contrasplit de 5-10 acciones por una nueva.Estamos hablando de 250 millones por un lado y 600 mill por otro, es mucho dinero, se va a quedar el negocio sin apenas deuda, aun es pronto para levantar las campanas y mas con esta directiva tan corrupta pero parece que al final saldrán adelante...una pena que sea a costa de los antiguos accionistas


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> la ampliación puede que si sea 3 o 4 nuevas por cada una antigua. El problema es que con semejante dilución, la acción va a bajar y con ganas(0,1-0,2). El escenario mas posible a medio plazo es que veamos un contrasplit de 5-10 acciones por una nueva.Estamos hablando de 250 millones por un lado y 600 mill por otro, es mucho dinero, se va a quedar el negocio sin apenas deuda, aun es pronto para levantar las campanas y mas con esta directiva tan corrupta pero parece que al final saldrán adelante...una pena que sea a costa de los antiguos accionistas



Royal Imtech no debe ser candidata de inversión para los minoristas.

Con creces, está gobernada por un cuadro directivo que ha demostrado con insistencia que los accionistas minoritarios no son su preocupación.

Mientras, siguen cobrando sus suculentos salarios.

No seas pardillos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Royal Imtech no debe ser candidata de inversión para los minoristas.
> 
> Con creces, está gobernada por un cuadro directivo que ha demostrado con insistencia que los accionistas minoritarios no son su preocupación.
> 
> ...



Yo ya hace tiempo que les puse la cruz.No quiero saber nada de ellos


----------



## asador de manteca (26 Ago 2014)

Y mientras suceden todas esas cosas, enagas en max historicos


----------



## elpatatero (26 Ago 2014)




----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Apertura americana en maximos europeos. Veremos lo que pasa.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ago 2014)

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/MTS-Arcelormittal

Hoy Arcelormittal viene fuerte, los datos industriales usanos le han sentado bien.El farolillo verde del ibex


----------



## fmc (26 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Royal Imtech no debe ser candidata de inversión para los minoristas.
> 
> Con creces, está gobernada por un cuadro directivo que ha demostrado con insistencia que los accionistas minoritarios no son su preocupación.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor a partir de ahora empiezan a cuidarlos más... aunque habría que ver cantidades....


> Board of management will invest in shares to support rights issue


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Apertura americana en maximos europeos. Veremos lo que pasa.



Hecho, dia clavado al de ayer. Vamos a ver si tienen huevos de llevarlo a los 10800.


----------



## asador de manteca (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Hecho, dia clavado al de ayer. Vamos a ver si tienen huevos de llevarlo a los 10800.



Apuesto que sí, y Arcelor cercano a +7%


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Hostiazo del vix, a por maximos de ayer en el SP.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 15:40 ----------

Alla vamos y la retirada.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

Los de Imtech ya deben de haber leido la letra pequeña  

De +18% a -1% y veremos como acaba.


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Tocados los maximos de ayer. Vamos a cerrar el kiosko.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 15:56 ----------

140 pipos lleva el ibex desde minimos en preapertura. Casi nada. Los 10800 los vemos mas claro que el agua.

Ya no vale para nada eso de fibos, soportes, resis y demas. Solo impera el subir como sea.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 16:00 ----------

Arreon y a los 2005. Carpatos eres un inutil completo, no das ni una.


----------



## Chila (26 Ago 2014)

Buenooooooooooooo Arcelor, como un avión.
Por lo menos las llevo en Bestinver. No entré por no duplicar inversión.
Indra sin queja, de todas maneras.
Iberdrola a su trantran, pero hacia arriba, siempre hacia arriba.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 16:10 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Los gastos de cada familia son un enigma inescrutable ::
> 
> En casa tenemos deflación en los primeros 7 meses del año, igual que la tuvimos en 2013 vs 2012.
> 
> Salvo los precios regulados, la mayor parte del resto ha bajado de precio :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:




En mi casa igual.
Incluso los regulados, poniendo LEDS y baando un pelín la temperatura de la caldera del gas, han bajado.
El problema es que los sueldos que entran han bajado mucho.
Yo ando de contratos parciales y buscando por todo el mundo. Y cuesta.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

fmc dijo:


> A lo mejor a partir de ahora empiezan a cuidarlos más... aunque habría que ver cantidades....



Existen miles de acciones donde ganar pasta, esos ya han demostrado lo que hay. El resto son buenas palabras.

Da igual ganar un 10% en la acción A que en la acción B.

Que hagan su ampliación de capital y *que demuestren que son capaces de cambiar la tendencia del negocio*.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 14:23 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Buenooooooooooooo Arcelor, como un avión.
> Por lo menos las llevo en Bestinver. No entré por no duplicar inversión.
> Indra sin queja, de todas maneras.
> Iberdrola a su trantran, pero hacia arriba, siempre hacia arriba.
> ...



Claro, los precios han bajado en su conjunto.

El tema es lo que dices de los ingresos.

Pero hay millones de españoles que por un motivo u otro han sido capaces de aguantar con el mismo salario o superior. A poco que hayan controlado los gastos locos de la década pasada, son los putos amos.

Piensa en pareja de funcis, pongamos de unos 1.800 leros cada uno de ellos con sus paguicas extras. Hijos por encima de los 15 años y con el zulo pagado y sin deuda alguna. De esas hay muchas familias en España.

Un 50% de la población se ha comido la crisis del 100% de la población.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ago 2014)

Por qué cae BME? Alguien lo sabe?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Topongo (26 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por qué cae BME? Alguien lo sabe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



No está muy de moda ultimamente, hace no mucho bajaron el P.O varias agencias y comentaron que tendría dificultad para mantener ingresos por aumento de competencia y demás así a grosso modo.

Supongo que toda la basura del MAB tampoco ayuda...
Supongo que no estaré en lo cierto pero bueno lo comento sin más.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por qué cae BME? Alguien lo sabe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Donde antes había un soporte, ahora hay una resistencia.

¿pull back?

La pinta técnica no es nada buena y por fundamentales hay quién dice que está cara.

Mientras estaba en tendencia vale, pero ahora es remar contracorriente.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No está muy de moda ultimamente, hace no mucho bajaron el P.O varias agencias y comentaron que tendría dificultad para mantener ingresos por aumento de competencia y demás así a grosso modo.
> 
> Supongo que toda la basura del MAB tampoco ayuda...
> Supongo que no estaré en lo cierto pero bueno lo comento sin más.



Gracias. 

Puede ser eso. Des de luego

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/MTS-Arcelormittal
> 
> Hoy Arcelormittal viene fuerte, los datos industriales usanos le han sentado bien.El farolillo verde del ibex



de nuevo , lo ha vuelto a hacer , ponzi


----------



## Namreir (26 Ago 2014)

Pufffff, no se avosotros, pero a mi todo esto me da vertigo.


----------



## egarenc (26 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Claro, los precios han bajado en su conjunto.
> 
> El tema es lo que dices de los ingresos.
> 
> ...



Tener unos hijos en esa edad tal y como está el mercado laboral hoy en día es el mayor quebradero de cabeza para esos padres. Imagínate la situación si uno de ellos estuviera en paro y tuvieran megahipoteca. Mi mayor satisfacción de momento es haberme quitado la soga del cuello y joder al banco, gastan más en la gestión de los recibos que me envían que en la cuota de la hipo a cobrar :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (26 Ago 2014)

El SP por encima de los 2.000, el Dow en los 17.000 y el bono a 10 años español en el 2,2%.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 16:51 ----------

De esta no vamos a salir.

Tengo miedo.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Tener unos hijos en esa edad tal y como está el mercado laboral hoy en día es el mayor quebradero de cabeza para esos padres. Imagínate la situación si uno de ellos estuviera en paro y tuvieran megahipoteca. Mi mayor satisfacción de momento es haberme quitado la soga del cuello y joder al banco, gastan más en la gestión de los recibos que me envían que en la cuota de la hipo a cobrar :rolleye:



Es el paso número uno para poder superar la crisis a nivel de economía familiar.

Los hijos, idiomas para que puedan tener opción fuera de España. Aquí quedará la maquiladora.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El SP por encima de los 2.000, el Dow en los 17.000 y el bono a 10 años español en el 2,2%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 16:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Saldremos, ya te digo yo que al final saldremos. Peor de lo que estamos, eso sí.


----------



## egarenc (26 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por qué cae BME? Alguien lo sabe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



a riesgo de que Topongo se cague en mis muelas , dejemos a BME que vaya a buscar el apoyo de la MM200.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (26 Ago 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La musa del hilo batiendose en un duelo con una poderosa adversaria en lo mas recondito del foro
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...d-of-32-kate-upton-vs-scarlett-johansson.html
> 
> ...




HVEIRIANOS, *Mrs. Upton* nos necesita!

P.D. pasamos lista :no::no:


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Bien no???  

10800, lo raro es que el Vix esta en verde pradera y el SP en maximos historicos. Que rision.


----------



## Misterio (26 Ago 2014)

Tanto escuelas económicas para que al final resulté que el de Andy y Lucas que no habrá tocado un libro de economía en su vida tuviera la solución.


----------



## Namreir (26 Ago 2014)

Hay una razon para las subidas bestiales de AM, yo no lo he vista, asi que me lo he perdido. Con la guerra ucraniana se ha detenido la produccion de Carbon en el este, el carbon es fundamental para la produccion de acero, y el acero es la mayor industria exportadora de ucrania. En realidad Ucrania es el quinto exportador de acero mundial.

Evidentemente AM sale tambien tocado de ucrania, pero las perdidas en ucrania seran largamente compensadas con los beneficios de la subida del precio del acero a corto y medio plazo.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> El SP por encima de los 2.000, el Dow en los 17.000 y el bono a 10 años español en el 2,2%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 16:51 ----------
> 
> ...



El miedo paraliza :S:S:S

Para unos es el Time to Fight y para otros el Time to Die.

Hay que elegir dónde se quiere estar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

Venga esas anarrosas de mi vida. Romper ya los 4,15 !!!!! ::


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

SP pegando a 2005. A ver MM, que pasa a partir de ahora?

Menudo galleton para el AT, ATpc a partir de ahora y mira que me jode.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Ago 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Hay una razon para las subidas bestiales de AM, yo no lo he vista, asi que me lo he perdido. Con la guerra ucraniana se ha detenido la produccion de Carbon en el este, el carbon es fundamental para la produccion de acero, y el acero es la mayor industria exportadora de ucrania. En realidad Ucrania es el quinto exportador de acero mundial.
> 
> Evidentemente AM sale tambien tocado de ucrania, pero las perdidas en ucrania seran largamente compensadas con los beneficios de la subida del precio del acero a corto y medio plazo.



Y eso del carbón beneficia a una que yo me se ????? :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Bien no???
> 
> 10800, lo raro es que el Vix esta en verde pradera y el SP en maximos historicos. Que rision.



y el oro al alza ::::::

Están buscando sparrings para los ass breakers ::::::


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Esta semanita nos metemos en los 11 mil de nuevo. 

Bertok, todo, absolutamente todo esta alcista. Me tiene desconcertado totalmente.

Lo unico tranquilo, el petroleo ( y ya es raro con toda la movida que hay).


----------



## Namreir (26 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y eso del carbón beneficia a una que yo me se ????? :rolleye:



Seguramente, lo de AM, analisis a posteriori, que servidor no lo vio venir y eso que sigo el tema ucraniano. Pelin corto de entendederas me siento hoy.


----------



## Topongo (26 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> a riesgo de que Topongo se cague en mis muelas , dejemos a BME que vaya a buscar el apoyo de la MM200.



Oiga que yo no me cago en nadie , yo comento lo que hace poco lo que se ha comentado del valor, 
Está claro que el AT hay que tenerlo en cuenta yo no digo lo contrario de hecho para entradas algo miro en las de mp/cp . Pero siempre habrá una MM sea de 50 100 o 200 o un triángulo o un canal en semanal , diario... 

Para las entradas de largo no , pero bueno ya me he repetido chorrocientas veces, creo que en BME lo que no acompaña es el momentum por toda la mierda MAB que fue la excusa/motivo para tirarla y ahora yo le veo ciertas pegas que obviamente el AT recoge, como lo recogía cuando subía, dicho esto de la cartera lp no me las quito, en la de corto stop.

MAP por fin superando el 87 a ver si podemos cerrar por encima de 88, luego ya si todo acompaña creo que subirá rapido.



Ya he votado por la upton a la mañana.


----------



## Krim (26 Ago 2014)

Pfff...todo arriba como un cohete, sin volumen, pero hey, lo mismo da.

Aquí el "problema" de la bolsa es este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cotizara-maximos-hemoal-246.html#post12279253

Mientras eso siga así, los cortos no tienen nada que hacer.


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Joder a donde llevan al ibex, le meten a tope. No tendran pelotas de ponerlo en los 850...

Ya llevamos 180 puntos desde minimos.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 17:15 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Pfff...todo arriba como un cohete, sin volumen, pero hey, lo mismo da.
> 
> Aquí el "problema" de la bolsa es este:
> 
> ...



Nunca han tenido nada que hacer, bien por la manipulacion o por que cuando caemos los prohiben.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 17:18 ----------

Que recuerdos de agosto/septiembre de 2007 en el SP.


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Esta semanita nos metemos en los 11 mil de nuevo.
> 
> Bertok, todo, absolutamente todo esta alcista. Me tiene desconcertado totalmente.
> 
> Lo unico tranquilo, el petroleo ( y ya es raro con toda la movida que hay).



El SP va a dar una sorpresa bajista en poco más de 5 jornadas


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Zambomba, y lo cerraron en los 830. Quiero un gallifante, y otro por que el SP ha superado los 2005.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ago 2014)

Parece que van a cerrar por encima de 10770 en el IBEX

Me parece significativo...


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Zambomba, y lo cerraron en los 830. Quiero un gallifante, y otro por que el SP ha superado los 2005.



Todavía falta la subasta no?


----------



## inversobres (26 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Todavía falta la subasta no?



No creo que lo tiren 60 pipos al menos.


----------



## juanfer (26 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El SP va a dar una sorpresa bajista en poco más de 5 jornadas



El jueves y viernes no hay FED, y el miércoles es muy debil la inyección.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ago 2014)

Fap fap fap fap fap fap...


----------



## Janus (26 Ago 2014)

me salí los 6 minis con 10 pipos. A la buchaca y tranquilidad.

Poco a poco haciendo granero.


----------



## atman (26 Ago 2014)

Esto no es de Zerohedge ¿eh?

The 64-Month Bubble Pattern | David Nichols | Safehaven.com













Y ahora mismooo...








El gráfico es de Marzo, y propone que la "burbuja" explotaría en Julio... se nos pasa el arroz... a ver si explota yaaa... que me quiero ir de vacacioneeees!!! 

En fín, que ya saben lo que pienso de esto... o sea que...


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

os dije que le iba a salir por unos cuantos leuros más.

Telefónica estudia subir la oferta por GVT a 8.000 millones en la puja con Telecom Italia - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> os dije que le iba a salir por unos cuantos leuros más.
> 
> Telefónica estudia subir la oferta por GVT a 8.000 millones en la puja con Telecom Italia - Noticias de Empresas



Tranquilo ya sacaron algo en el boe para financiarla


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Royal Imtech no debe ser candidata de inversión para los minoristas.
> 
> Con creces, está gobernada por un cuadro directivo que ha demostrado con insistencia que los accionistas minoritarios no son su preocupación.
> 
> ...



Ese es el quid de la cuestión. Uno de los problemas del capitalismo de hoy en día es que en muchos casos, los intereses de los directivos de grandes empresas no suelen ser los mismos que intereses que sus propietarios (accionistas). Y lo malo es que los segundos estamos a merced de los primeros. Pero bueno, si os sirve de consuelo, en la estafa Imtech no sólo han (hemos, que a mi me metieron un rejonazo de casi el 40%) pringado minoritarios. También fondos perfil value como Bestinver o Metavalor. 

Y como no, la venta de ITC y ampliación de capital ha sido recibida con la enésima troleada de este valor.... de +18% a -2%

Que te den por culo Imtech. Ala, ya me he quedado a gusto.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ago 2014)

Lo cierto es que el SP en 2000 da miedo...

Cada vez que uno ve la gráfica piensa que Bertok va a terminar teniendo razón DE GOLPE Y PORRAZO. (Que es lo preocupante...)


----------



## Robopoli (26 Ago 2014)

Vamos dentro de SAVE y TTM para medio/largo!!
AMONOSSSSSSS!!!!!

---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 21:43 ----------

Por cierto, a quien pueda interesar parece que Avis Budget (CAR) está consolidando precio y que los institucionales se quedan después del último rally.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vamos dentro de SAVE y TTM para medio/largo!!
> AMONOSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-ago-2014 at 21:43 ----------
> ...



Esas Spirit Airlines tienen muy buena pinta.

Zuerte, maehtro!


----------



## Durmiente (26 Ago 2014)

Deben estar de coña. Parece que van a cerrar en los 2000 clavados...


----------



## bertok (26 Ago 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo cierto es que el SP en 2000 da miedo...
> 
> Cada vez que uno ve la gráfica piensa que Bertok va a terminar teniendo razón DE GOLPE Y PORRAZO. (Que es lo preocupante...)



Yo veo una caída en ciclo al estilo del 2001 - 2003.

No son pocas las voces que ven una caída el estilo 1987.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Ago 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Esas Spirit Airlines tienen muy buena pinta.
> 
> Zuerte, maehtro!



Gracias señor! A principios de año pensaba que las aerolíneas americanas iban a dar el relevo a las europeas en el rally que llevan los dos últimos años pero con las uropeas como decía Alejandro Sanz "no ehh lo mijhhhmo" y nada más hay que ver a LHA y KLM el añito que llevan.
A ver si hay suerte con SAVE porque a primeros de año las saqué un buen pellizco pero cometí el error de salir y mira la subidita que lleva ya acunulada...


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2014)

Esperar y ver... pero no mucho...


----------



## decloban (27 Ago 2014)

Acabo de poner orden de compra en apertura a acciona. Veremos a ver si es una de las que mas suben en estas semanas.


----------



## inversobres (27 Ago 2014)

Ya han ventilado las bajadas en el pre. Veremos como es la apertura de hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

los indices estan acabados , iremos a cerrar el gap 9450 :no:


----------



## inversobres (27 Ago 2014)

Ale, parriba.

Primera parada 10850, hamaiketako.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 09:22 ----------

Subnormal con creces:



Carpatos dijo:


> Intradía
> 
> El dato del resurgir de las hipotecas en España nos está ayudando a mejorar. Todo lo que sea mejoras del mercado inmobiliario son siempre una buena noticia para la periferia.
> 27/08/2014 - 09:02 INTRADÍA
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Esperar y ver... pero no mucho...



el ibex igual.

supongo que más que kiss habrá penetración 
para pillar gacelas


----------



## Misterio (27 Ago 2014)

Luego lees la noticia y....



> En concreto, el número de hipotecas nuevas constituidas para la adquisición de una vivienda se situó en 17.137, lo que comparado con el mes anterior supone, por el contrario, un recorte del 4,6 %.



De todos modos como se venden 4 pisos comparado con la burbuja ahora en cuanto se vende un poco más parece la rehostia, suele pasar, no descartaría que Cárpatos fuera Promotor o algún lerdo de estos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2014)

Niños! la NEP ha llegado a Granada!

1M€ sin garaje ni trastero! Me lo quitan de las manos!!!!


----------



## sr.anus (27 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Niños! la NEP ha llegado a Granada!
> 
> 1M€ sin garaje ni trastero! Me lo quitan de las manos!!!!



hombree vamos a ver, esta en todo el centro de granada, lo que pagas de mas de hipo lo compensas alimentandote de tapas todo el año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> hombree vamos a ver, esta en todo el centro de granada, lo que pagas de mas de hipo lo compensas alimentandote de tapas todo el año.










Al que se compre eso le está esperando Pandoro a la salida del notario.


----------



## inversobres (27 Ago 2014)

Bueno otra vez arriba, 6 pipos mas y me retiro.


----------



## inversobres (27 Ago 2014)

Justo para el hamaiketako. 850 clavados.

Caspa.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 11:05 ----------

Vamos a oler los 875 a ver si estan ricos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Niños! la NEP ha llegado a Granada!
> 
> 1M€ sin garaje ni trastero! Me lo quitan de las manos!!!!



.
Bonito salón, vestidor, cocina grande ... si tiene buena orientación el sueño de cualquier visillera granaina. Seguro que muchas piensan que su coño bien vale 1 millón.

::::::


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Justo para el hamaiketako. 850 clavados.
> 
> Caspa.
> 
> ...



Uhmm.. me lo repita please??


----------



## inversobres (27 Ago 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Uhmm.. me lo repita please??



Almuerzo de las 11.

Vamos a los 875, sigo en pie con los 11.000.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Ago 2014)

Un paston por mucha buena situacion que esté y sus más de 150mt2. mucho dinero.
Por esa pasta vives muchos años a cuerpo de rey en un hotel 3/4 estrellas en Graná...o te compras 10 apartamentos en sierra nevada


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Estos cabrones se van arriba incluso los miércoles que toca girar el mercado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 10:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Emmm... en el SP las últimas 10 semanas, el miércoles ha sido verde. Y sólo 4 miércoles de los últimos 20 han sido rojos...

Ahora, usted verá lo interpreta ¿tocan 10 rojos para compensar? ¿o toca seguir verde porque es lo que hemos tenido? Tire la monedita...


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Ago 2014)

Peeeeeeeero andawas ... pechopalomo.

1.- Eso como guarida piratoide no sirve pa na. Bertok lo confirmara.
2.- Eso es un gasto desde el primer dia....
3.- Inversion, eso es lo que Ud necesita. Por ejemplo ... Una cueva en su preciosa ciudad, bien repleta de cervecitas de calidah!!, buenos vinillos, ginebritas, y .... Caipirinhas ... Los HVIEros "biellos" nos encargaremos del consumo de tales liquidos con parrandas nocturnas. Eso es una inversiohn!!!. Como negocio anexo puede hacer trapicheo con "pelucos" buenos.
4.- Obligatorio: tablao, ya buscaremos una perry o una Upp-on de turno para llenarla.
5.- Ummmm que fahrtah de vision empresariah!!!! Pero conseguiremoh haseh de usteh un hombre de provecho. No le quepa duda.

Bueno me voy, que hay que haseh.

PD:Cuiden, que mañana va a estar "espesito", minino atento a los largos!!!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Niños! la NEP ha llegado a Granada!
> 
> 1M€ sin garaje ni trastero! Me lo quitan de las manos!!!!


----------



## Topongo (27 Ago 2014)

2º dia de MAP tocando los huevos con la resistencia, le daremos un 3º por si a la tercera y eso ya lleva perdido otro 1% con respecto al indice en estos ultimos dias.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Peeeeeeeero andawas ... pechopalomo.
> 
> 1.- Eso como guarida piratoide no sirve pa na. Bertok lo confirmara.
> 2.- Eso es un gasto desde el primer dia....
> ...



Ese zulo ni tiene ni torreón para ubicar las defensas ni alambrada.

No vale ni para quemarlo.

Circulen


----------



## Topongo (27 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ese zulo ni tiene ni torreón para ubicar las defensas ni alambrada.
> 
> No vale ni para quemarlo.
> 
> Circulen



Y la cocina a TPC del salón asi cuando hagas el panga vas dejando el aroma por toda la casa.


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y la cocina a TPC del salón asi cuando hagas el panga vas dejando el aroma por toda la casa.



hoyga, el panga y la mortadela es para los raspa-palomos.

algunos no usamos de eso ::::::


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2014)

IAG cerrando el hueco que dejó a primeros de julio y sigue hacia arriba.
Espero que se haya ovidado del recorte que lleva los últimos meses y cambie de tendencia.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 14:45 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Y la cocina a TPC del salón asi cuando hagas el panga vas dejando el aroma por toda la casa.



Eso he pensado yo, tienes que atravesar toda la casa.:rolleye:


----------



## egarenc (27 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Niños! la NEP ha llegado a Granada!
> 
> 1M€ sin garaje ni trastero! Me lo quitan de las manos!!!!



joder, 8 terrazas....no te hará falta ir a Mallorca para hacer balconing :rolleye:


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Ago 2014)

Tenga cuidado con IAG (Aka iberia), que los geologos en islandia no dicen nada bueno en los ultimos dias, si hay erupcion, ya sabe pandoro del 7-10%. Creo que la naturaleza todavia no hace caso de ejpertos sino al reves...



jopitxujo dijo:


> IAG cerrando el hueco que dejó a primeros de julio y sigue hacia arriba.
> Espero que se haya ovidado del recorte que lleva los últimos meses y cambie de tendencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 14:45 ----------
> ...


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2014)




----------



## Muttley (27 Ago 2014)

Por cierto, mensaje de insider.
Ayer en una reunión de networking con un programa EMBA holandés coincidí con un financiero de Imtech en Holanda.
Su visión es que ha habido recortes en zonas operacionales para cumplir con el plan de reducción de deuda marcado...pero en los peores departamentos. Sobretodo en los de "service". Si echan operarios de mantenimiento o instalación su negocio está muerto. 
Tremendas luchas para aguantar las pequeñas parcelas de poder entre distintos departamentos y directivos (cosa que he vivido en mi propia piel en mi empresa).
Además han vendido lo único que generaba.
No hay plan de reestructuración a la vista.
Muchísimo cuidado con meter dineros ahí.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2014)

Estoy dudando en cerrar los largos en Dax, le saco un dinerito y parece que le está costando romper el fibo en 9600.

Pues cerrado y esperar a ver lo que hace para luego actuar.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ago 2014)

Ralph cogidito con pinzas, como a los usanos les dé por estornudar, cogemos una pulmonía.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ralph cogidito con pinzas, como a los usanos les dé por estornudar, cogemos una pulmonía.




Eso parece, a ver si aguantan un poco mas que las Bankias ya están en 1,50 y espero que dé alegrías.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 16:02 ----------

Después de tanto verde estos días vemos un poquito de rojerío y ya nos entra un poquito de cagalera.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 16:21 ----------

Al final ese toque al 9600 del Dax ha servido para mover un poco el árbol y meterle un viajecillo hacia el sur. A ver hasta donde llevan la corrección.


----------



## decloban (27 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Hora de vender? ::



Creo que faltan un par de flechitas. Estos análisis tan profundos me recuerdan a los que ven combinaciones de número por todas partes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ago 2014)

Verdecillas tardes,



Muttley dijo:


> Por cierto, mensaje de insider.
> Ayer en una reunión de networking con....
> Muchísimo cuidado con meter dineros ahí.



 for the info. Sera Imtech la que quebrare este año del portfolio?

OoM preparate que tengo una lista de 16 empresas para pedir consejo ::.

No se que del DBK de no se que compras de no se que BCE.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2014)

First Solar bastante débil estos últimos días. JC Penney en cambio con fuerza por encima de los 11.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al que se compre eso le está esperando Pandoro a la salida del notario.



1 kiloton de euros eh, en Grana eh, quizas se lo puedan comprar esos que por misterios que aun no se sabe que divinidad se les aparecio, compraron unos metrillos de terreno que luego vendieron a unos alemanes para instalar las mas grandes plantas termosolares de europa. Y no se apure, que para los proximos 3 años habra dos ventas mas. Asi se compran todo el rellano.

Us.DON le veo mas en una cueva, pero con un choche tipo batman.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ago 2014)

Enagas, que acción más noble, hasta cuando baja.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Verdecillas tardes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Últimamente tengo poco tiempo y a partir de ahora voy a tener menos aun.
Diga las empresas y las voy mirando en los ratos libres


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Ago 2014)

No te preocupes hombre, es que le cargue en el kindle alguno de los libros y otros que compre, asunto a parte es lo bien que funciona y el precio mas reducido, y como ha estado mas pendiente de otras cosas he acabado yo por leerlos, que aun me queda.

Y buscando por distintos screener sobre que empresas compraria Ted Weschler salen:
JNJ, Pfizer, Oracle, BHP Billiton, ASML, Audi, Basf, BMW, Henkel, SAP, Fresenius, LVMH...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 1 kiloton de euros eh, en Grana eh, quizas se lo puedan comprar esos que por misterios que aun no se sabe que divinidad se les aparecio, compraron unos metrillos de terreno que luego vendieron a unos alemanes para instalar las mas grandes plantas termosolares de europa. Y no se apure, que para los proximos 3 años habra dos ventas mas. Asi se compran todo el rellano.
> 
> Us.DON le veo mas en una cueva, pero con un choche tipo batman.









Que tengan que venir comesalchichas a comprobar que allí hace sol y calóh por un tubo..... :ouch:


----------



## sarkweber (27 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Yo veo una caída en ciclo al estilo del 2001 - 2003.
> 
> No son pocas las voces que ven una caída el estilo 1987.



Como venga una caida en el SP-500 al estilo del 2000 -2003, los 9200 - 8800 los vemos fijo. ::::

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 19:46 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Últimamente tengo poco tiempo y a partir de ahora voy a tener menos aun.
> Diga las empresas y las voy mirando en los ratos libres



Enhorabuena por sus arcelores.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ago 2014)

que pasa chavales, 

jojojo me voy dos dias al agua y me encuentro esto..

p.telekom +10%
fcc +14%
lufhtansa 5%
iag, indra...

jajajaj


----------



## Rodrigo (27 Ago 2014)

Anarosa y los 4€ ..


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Ago 2014)

Y como ve la noche del jueves al viernes? largo?

Un gap arcista el viernes por la mañana?. Le doy un zanks y un churumbele si hacierta. (No paran de llorar desde que leen al hombre del saco.... digo El hombre dubitativo al que le voy a regalar un guante de escosbrite para sus actividades fapianas.)

Y dejen los "chicharros maximus" hay negocio, pero en mid-cap. A un chicharro no se le entra con un 20%, ni un 10% del capital. Siempre hay un 5% del que se puede prescindir.... y ese es el que se invierte en x0 x10. (y ustedes lo saben ....).



mpbk dijo:


> que pasa chavales,
> 
> jojojo me voy dos dias al agua y me encuentro esto..
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (27 Ago 2014)

la leche el SP.... hora y media moviéndose en tres ticks... (ticks del mini, quiero decir...)


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> la leche el SP.... hora y media moviéndose en tres ticks... (ticks del mini, quiero decir...)



Cita maravillosa de MR. Pepino, si no sube.... pues tendra que cerrar gap.... Ooooooooohhhhh pones mucha pasta en la mesa...... que no creo. Sano seria el cierre de los 1988, y eso lo creen cada vez mas gente, aunque sean unos ejpeculadores malosos.

PD: si le gusta AT podria decirle que las esperanzas del 100% se ha cumplido y se busca el rebote en 38,2 para lueg ir a 13X. Jo.... que PXXA casualidad que serian los mm s de chocolate.


----------



## mpbk (27 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Y como ve la noche del jueves al viernes? largo?
> 
> Un gap arcista el viernes por la mañana?. Le doy un zanks y un churumbele si hacierta. (No paran de llorar desde que leen al hombre del saco.... digo El hombre dubitativo al que le voy a regalar un guante de escosbrite para sus actividades fapianas.)
> 
> Y dejen los "chicharros maximus" hay negocio, pero en mid-cap. A un chicharro no se le entra con un 20%, ni un 10% del capital. Siempre hay un 5% del que se puede prescindir.... y ese es el que se invierte en x0 x10. (y ustedes lo saben ....).





p.telekom me gusta a LP, llevo 10000 acciones


----------



## bertok (27 Ago 2014)




----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (27 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Que aun no es viernes... que esta pasando??? Se esta fumando los brotes verdes?



It's only two places you'll end up, either dead or in jail


----------



## Rodrigo (27 Ago 2014)

Joder que nivel maribel :laleche:


----------



## Robopoli (27 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> First Solar bastante débil estos últimos días. JC Penney en cambio con fuerza por encima de los 11.



Has mirado CSIQ?
CSIQ: CANADIAN SOLAR Stock Quote & Analysis - Zacks.com


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Has mirado CSIQ?
> CSIQ: CANADIAN SOLAR Stock Quote & Analysis - Zacks.com



Lleva una subida importante en el último año y medio. 
A medio largo-plazo parece que puede seguir con la tendencia alcista pero creo que quiere recortar un poco, ahí se podría buscar una entrada.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 22:45 ----------

Por cierto...


----------



## mpbk (27 Ago 2014)

radioshack subidón......


----------



## ponzi (27 Ago 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No te preocupes hombre, es que le cargue en el kindle alguno de los libros y otros que compre, asunto a parte es lo bien que funciona y el precio mas reducido, y como ha estado mas pendiente de otras cosas he acabado yo por leerlos, que aun me queda.
> 
> Y buscando por distintos screener sobre que empresas compraria Ted Weschler salen:
> JNJ, Pfizer, Oracle, BHP Billiton, ASML, Audi, Basf, BMW, Henkel, SAP, Fresenius, LVMH...



jajaja eso suena a regala propio 
Tienes buen ojo chinito:Aplauso: No creo que ninguna de esas empresas salga peor de la crisis de lo que entraron


----------



## tarrito (27 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Que aun no es viernes... que esta pasando??? Se esta fumando los brotes verdes?
> 
> 
> 
> It's only two places you'll end up, either dead or in jail



trata de redimirse por el _spoiler_ "famoso" ienso:

por mi parte,hasta final de mes, a 2 jamelgas por día :baba: ... y no se vale repetir


----------



## ane agurain (27 Ago 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con IAG (Aka iberia), que los geologos en islandia no dicen nada bueno en los ultimos dias, si hay erupcion, ya sabe pandoro del 7-10%. Creo que la naturaleza todavia no hace caso de ejpertos sino al reves...



los GEOS islandeses dicen que no pasa nada. es glaciar y esas cosas... poco humo en ese caso... eso sí, los pueblos de alrededor...

---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 15:46 ----------

ibex en velas de 15 min HCH hecho y cumplido


----------



## ponzi (28 Ago 2014)

sarkweber dijo:


> Como venga una caida en el SP-500 al estilo del 2000 -2003, los 9200 - 8800 los vemos fijo. ::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2014 at 19:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Y lo que queda, para el premio gordo unos 3-4 años mas


----------



## creative (28 Ago 2014)

Como veis a las FCC cuando toquen los 12 €.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2014)

Especialmente para fundamentalistas:

SpreadCloud

Free Stock Prices, Financial and Economic Data In Excel.


De Estimize y FRED ya había oído hablar... Tagnifi no la conocía...







---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 00:53 ----------



Es increible que el amigo Cramer siga por ahí y aún no le hayan echado de CNBC y siga teniendo gente que le sigue... de verdad... pero esta historia no la conocía.

Sometimes 0% Is Better Than -82% | Zero Hedge



> You want winners? You want me to put my Cramer Berkowitz hedge fund hat on and just discuss what my fund is buying today to try to make money tomorrow and the next day and the next? You want my top 10 stocks for who is going to make it in the New World? You know what? I am going to give them to you. Right here. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El resultado... 82% de pérdidas!!!


----------



## mpbk (28 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Como veis a las FCC cuando toquen los 12 €.



dentro desde 13, y esos 12 no se si los verás ya....

obj 24


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2014)

Este enlace de Enrique Dans da para hilo propio. Pero si lo hago se lia... así que lo dejo aquí. 

El titulo se refiere en principio a USA.

La democracia no existe » El Blog de Enrique Dans

Buenas noches.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

se espera recorte del 23,6% fibonazi para luego continuar con el siemprealcismo hasta los 11566


----------



## inversobres (28 Ago 2014)

Mismo movimiento de ayer, apertura y parriba.

Otro dia de aburrimiento, asco de bolsa.

850 alla volvemos.


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Si al Dax le da por ir a cerrar huecos, como lo ha hecho las dos veces anteriores de esta subida de agosto, le quedan 100 puntos hacia abajo todavía.


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Corto en el Dax, todos los días no van a ser verdosos ¿no?

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 10:28 ----------

Como parece que baja un poquito también hago lo mismo con el stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

di que si lechuzon :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (28 Ago 2014)

Telefónica mejora en un 11%, hasta 7.450 millones, su oferta por GVT y supera la de Telecom Italia

"La batalla por el operador brasileño de Vivendi (VIV.FR), GVT, se ha calentado al mejorar la española Telefónica (TEF) su oferta hasta EUR7.450 millones en efectivo y acciones. Esta oferta supera la de su rival Telecom Italia (TI), que ha propuesto fusionar GVT con su filial brasileña TIM Participacoes, en un acuerdo que valora GVT en EUR7.000 millones. Telefónica había ofrecido inicialmente este mes EUR6.700 millones por GVT. "Creemos que hay una alta probabilidad de un acuerdo por GVT", indica el banco, que considera que la oferta de Telefónica tiene más opciones de resultar vencedora por contar con un precio y un componente en efectivo más elevados."


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Telefónica mejora en un 11%, hasta 7.450 millones, su oferta por GVT y supera la de Telecom Italia
> 
> "La batalla por el operador brasileño de Vivendi (VIV.FR), GVT, se ha calentado al mejorar la española Telefónica (TEF) su oferta hasta EUR7.450 millones en efectivo y acciones. Esta oferta supera la de su rival Telecom Italia (TI), que ha propuesto fusionar GVT con su filial brasileña TIM Participacoes, en un acuerdo que valora GVT en EUR7.000 millones. Telefónica había ofrecido inicialmente este mes EUR6.700 millones por GVT. "Creemos que hay una alta probabilidad de un acuerdo por GVT", indica el banco, que considera que la oferta de Telefónica tiene más opciones de resultar vencedora por contar con un precio y un componente en efectivo más elevados."



Va a ser una compra muy cara, a la desesperada en el único mercado de crecimiento teórico que les queda.


----------



## Naruto (28 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Este año es cojonudo para estar en la bolsa, si los macros son malos la bolsa sube porque la banca central apoya, si los macros son buenos la bolsa sube por que la coñomía va bien. Es win/win en toda regla.
> Eso sí, cuando vuelva la siguiente burbuja crediticia y el dinero tonto tenga las acciones * venderé todo antes de que caiga el cuchillo gaceleril.* ::




No te olvides de avisar cuando eso ocurra. Seguro que eres capaz de identificar el techo antes del derrumbe ::.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

viendo que el personal esta un poco confundido con el tema ucraniano , solo decirles que Putin esta intentando crear una nueva osetia , con el proposito de evitar la adhesion de ucrania a la otan .

esa es la respuesta al comportamiento del plutocrata putin de no apoyar y luego intervenir cuando a punto estuvieron los rebeldes de ser derrotados , ucrania ha derramado ya la suficiente sangre como para no renunciar a los territorios rebeldes , las zonas rebeldes no seran libres ni seran anexionadas por rusia , seran una zona en conflicto que impida la entrada de ucrania en la otan , una nueva osetia .

los ucranianos pueden montar todas la ofensivas que quieran , rusia dosificara su ayuda hasta que los ucranianos se cansen .


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> viendo que el personal esta un poco confundido con el tema ucraniano , solo decirles que Putin esta intentando crear una nueva osetia , con el proposito de evitar la adhesion de ucrania a la otan .
> 
> esa es la respuesta al comportamiento del plutocrata putin de no apoyar y luego intervenir cuando a punto estuvieron los rebeldes de ser derrotados , ucrania ha derramado ya la suficiente sangre como para no renunciar a los territorios rebeldes , las zonas rebeldes no seran libres ni seran anexionadas por rusia , seran una zona en conflicto que impida la entrada de ucrania en la otan , una nueva osetia .
> 
> los ucranianos pueden montar todas la ofensivas que quieran , rusia dosificara su ayuda hasta que los ucranianos se cansen .



Eso tendría sentido en un escenario donde Rusia pudiera aportar suministros ilimitados a los rebeldes, como hace la OTAN con Ucrania. Ese escenario ahora mismo no se da.


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Me han volao el stop del corto por medio punto en 9520 y luego se gira a la baja la muy jodía.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Ucrania dice que Novoazovsk ha caído bajo el control del ejército ruso. :ouch:
> Estoy pensando vender. Esta gente va en serio y se va a liar gorda. ::



Pero si este año es cojonudo estar en bolsa!!::


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Vuelvo a probar cortos pero en el Ibex.
Seguramente no sea lo mas correcto hacerlo ahora en caliente después de la operación fallida anterior pero ya veremos.


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Tuvimos un inicio de agosto rojo pasión y puede que quieran acabar el mes de la misma manera.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2014)

Le he dado un thanks al gato... hacendado me haio...


----------



## Topongo (28 Ago 2014)

Ciñiendo stop a las MAP, por si viene el guanor, hay ue amarrar las plusvis y las MAP están en podo perro que no superaron resistencia y podemos volver a los suelos como esto guanee


----------



## Krim (28 Ago 2014)

Guanillo, quizás no con la potencia pandórica que nos gustaría, pero no está mal...A ver si el muy noble y leal trollibex nos marca el camino.


----------



## atman (28 Ago 2014)

Los yankies no caen lo suficiente...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Le he dado un thanks al gato... hacendado me haio...



eso es como darme cuerda chaval , ahora te voy a trollear que te va a encantar :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (28 Ago 2014)

Voy a ir mirando algun valorcillo para entrar la semana que viene porque me da que no acabo el dia en MAP... de momento a 1 centesima de tirarme han estado pero creo que lo harán....

Edit 
Ale ya estamos fuera... veremos si no ha sido topongada de vender en minimos diarios ::::::

Pd.
La verdad es que es raro el poco tirón de la acción MAP pero se sigue y se sigue depreciando respecto al IBEx


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

La clave , el punto de giro va a ser los 10660 , desde ahi un segundo tramo alcista hasta los 11566 ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


>




.
Muy guapa, pero casi, casi, demasiado aniñada.

También las hay de otro estilo:


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Muy guapa, pero casi, casi, demasiado aniñada.
> 
> También las hay de otro estilo:



A mi me parece un bombon de campeonato...seria capaz de vender mis anarrosas si ella me lo pide 

Hablo de la rubita 8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Ago 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi me parece un bombon de campeonato...seria capaz de vender mis anarrosas si ella me lo pide



.
Si, incluso comprarle el ático de Graná ... :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

Ha apolo le gustan las mujeres ? un poco raro no ienso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ha apolo le gustan las mujeres ? un poco raro no ienso:



Es todo por tratar de integrarme en el hilo,los esfuerzos que hay que hacer...::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

aqui el personal se integra a base de owneds


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ago 2014)

Las albondigas de gacela están en oferta


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

Pongame cuarto y mitad :rolleye:

cerramos cortos y abrimos largos 10690 a por los 11566 :Baile:


----------



## tesorero (28 Ago 2014)

Sé que la figura que tiene el ibex en diario no es muy rigurosa, pero se parece mucho a la estrella del atardecer... y el gato se ha puesto largo ::


----------



## Misterio (28 Ago 2014)

A las 14:30 confirmación pib usa, si sale malo sube y si sale bueno sube también.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Ago 2014)

PIB gringo 4.2% :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ago 2014)

atman dijo:


> Le he dado un thanks al gato... hacendado me haio...



Yo no daba crédito, eran frases con sentido... para mi que se ha equivocado de nick.


----------



## amago45 (28 Ago 2014)

PIB gringo 4,2%, supera expectativas, pero nada se mueve en futuros ... ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ago 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> jajaja eso suena a regala propio
> Tienes buen ojo chinito:Aplauso: No creo que ninguna de esas empresas salga peor de la crisis de lo que entraron



La gente joven esta por otras cosas en verano. Asi que lo he usado yo.

En poco mas de tres dias acabe un par de libros, luego segui tirando del hilo que me pusiste y estoy con otros, algunos son muy amenos por las anecdotas y las respuestas sobretodo de Buffet con ese tono directo y bromista.

Gran cacharro de amazon.


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Me salgo de First Solar para amarrar unos pocos eurillos ya que está un poco débil y me da que va a retroceder un poquillo.
La sigo viendo alcista de fondo pero prefiero verla romper los últimos máximos y que muestre algo mas de fuerza.


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Voy a ir mirando algun valorcillo para entrar la semana que viene porque me da que no acabo el dia en MAP... de momento a 1 centesima de tirarme han estado pero creo que lo harán....
> 
> Edit
> Ale ya estamos fuera... veremos si no ha sido topongada de vender en minimos diarios ::::::
> ...



bankia iba a vender sus acciones, no se si tendrá que ver.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2014 at 15:54 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Me salgo de First Solar para amarrar unos pocos eurillos ya que está un poco débil y me da que va a retroceder un poquillo.
> La sigo viendo alcista de fondo pero prefiero verla romper los últimos máximos y que muestre algo mas de fuerza.



Hombre de poca fé.
.
.
.
.
pero sí, está en un punto de duda. Prefiero no mirar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo me estoy leyendo este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le agradezco el aporte, pero no tanto como si hubiera puesto el enlace a amazon directo y menos que si ademas lo hubiera dejado ya pagado.


----------



## Chila (28 Ago 2014)

¿pib usano 4,2? Vengaaaa


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

Los carboneros cabalgáis solos.

Suerte


----------



## Seren (28 Ago 2014)

Error--------


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Otro arreón para abajo.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Error--------



por? -------------


----------



## Seren (28 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> por? -------------



He puesto un mensaje que no era a este hilo


----------



## jopitxujo (28 Ago 2014)

Cierro el corto que he abierto de mala manera por la mañana en el Ibex, no estaba a gusto por la forma en que he entrado. Por lo menos no he palmao y le he sacao 32 eurazos.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

bankiero dijo:


> En versión original está aquí.
> http://is.muni.cz/el/1456/podzim2013/MPM_FIM2/The_Misbehavior_of_Markets.pdf
> En español se llama fractales y finanzas y no lo he encontrado compartido.



Buen aporte :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (28 Ago 2014)

Cuidado con los reversals americanos. Pinta de ello tiene.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Ago 2014)

don piraton, muy bonita la etapa ciclista en su tierra, es bonito el puerto ese donde han acabado, habia un momento q enfocando a los ciclistas se veia el valle, con la ciudad y los bosques... muy bonito

el toldo en las terrazas y ventanas is tipical granish?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> don piraton, muy bonita la etapa ciclista en su tierra, es bonito el puerto ese donde han acabado, habia un momento q enfocando a los ciclistas se veia el valle, con la ciudad y los bosques... muy bonito
> 
> el toldo en las terrazas y ventanas is tipical granish?



Si, esa zona es bonita., lo de los toldos es por temas de la calóh, se podrá imaginar por qué :: ::


Cuanta leyenda madridista en el sorteo de champions!!!!!!!!!!!!


:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (28 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado con los reversals americanos. Pinta de ello tiene.



Dicho y hecho.

Veremos si hay re-vuelta.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Ago 2014)

las fotos de la rubia esa ... no es una ruso-suiza q se pincho fernando alonso?


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> las fotos de la rubia esa ... no es una ruso-suiza q se pincho fernando alonso?



yes .


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Ago 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> las fotos de la rubia esa ... no es una ruso-suiza q se pincho fernando alonso?



La de sacrificios que hacen algunos para intentar esquivar a montoro!


----------



## inversobres (28 Ago 2014)

Cierre plano. Mañana verde de nuevo.


----------



## egarenc (28 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, esa zona es bonita., lo de los toldos es por temas de la calóh, se podrá imaginar por qué :: ::
> 
> 
> *Cuanta leyenda madridista en el sorteo de champions!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...



si, se comenta que la producción iba a cargo de R. Madrid TV :rolleye:

El premio para CR7, justo.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> si, se comenta que la producción iba a cargo de R. Madrid TV :rolleye:
> 
> El premio para CR7, justo.



El farsa entraba en el sorteo? ::::::

guenas noches


----------



## egarenc (28 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El farsa entraba en el sorteo? ::::::
> 
> guenas noches



no lo sé, solo he visto merengones...cuanto habrá soltado tito Floren por ese publireportaje? :rolleye: seguro que parte de lo que habremos aportado todos los gilis por lo de Castor.


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> no lo sé, solo he visto merengones...cuanto habrá soltado tito Floren por ese publireportaje? :rolleye: seguro que parte de lo que habremos aportado todos los gilis por lo de Castor.



no hay problema, sobra pasta  y los de hacienda van a por los del farsa nen


----------



## paulistano (28 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> no hay problema, sobra pasta  y los de hacienda van a por los del farsa nen



Y si no se unta a quien haga falta para recalificar y que siga el circo.


agradecidos a todos los madrileños debíais estar por poder fichar a los mercenarios de turno.

Agradecidos y avergonzados, en algunos casos8:


----------



## bertok (28 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Y si no se unta a quien haga falta para recalificar y que siga el circo.
> 
> 
> agradecidos a todos los madrileños debíais estar por poder fichar a los mercenarios de turno.
> ...



Pos sí.

Veeeenga, una ración de Chiringuito de jugones ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2014)

Acabo de ver lucy En el cine. lo tiene todo, tetas, guepardos y gacelas, drojas, animales copulando, pandoro En version cientifico.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 00:36 ----------

pero no la recomiendo, Esta Mas o menos la peli.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Ago 2014)

Coño?, que ha pasado con Radioshack?, en 2 dias he pasado de -35% de perdidas a +29% de ganancias... xDDDDDDDDDDDD

mas de un 30% de subida hoy? es troleo? 

P.D. Desde el simulador de bolsia por pasar el rato, nada de nivel experto ni pro


----------



## Janus (29 Ago 2014)

El PIB usano seguro que tiene sus manipulaciones y picardías pero desde luego es mucho mejor que el de cualquier país europeo.

Es cierto que aquí se ha creado empleo de menor retribución lo cual mejora las estadísticas junto con algunos trucos numerologicos pero nada que ver con la mierda de RameroJoy.

La diferencia entre continentes es abismal. Sigue habiendo oportunidades a aunque menos que antes y no para todos. Lo que sí es cierto es que no existe una casta a la antigua como en España. Ni un Rey ......

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 05:14 ----------




Janus dijo:


> El PIB usano seguro que tiene sus manipulaciones y picardías pero desde luego es mucho mejor que el de cualquier país europeo.
> 
> Es cierto que aquí se ha creado empleo de menor retribución lo cual mejora las estadísticas junto con algunos trucos numerologicos pero nada que ver con la mierda de RameroJoy.
> 
> La diferencia entre continentes es abismal. Sigue habiendo oportunidades a aunque menos que antes y no para todos. Lo que sí es cierto es que no existe una casta a la antigua como en España. Ni un Rey ......




Para mi, después de un tiempo la gran diferencia está en la mentalidad sobre el emprendurismo y el funcionamiento de la Justicia.

En el Gobierno es acojonante ver como tíos intermedios lideran presupuestos impresionantes y sin la tentación de robar porque saben que la corrupción se lleva a cualquiera a la cárcel. Bandidos siempre habrá pero aquí hay conciencia de que si te traban te meten un puro tochete.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Y si no se unta a quien haga falta para recalificar y que siga el circo.
> 
> 
> agradecidos a todos los madrileños debíais estar por poder fichar a los mercenarios de turno.
> ...



Menos mal que en Madrid hay un equipo de referencia moral mundial....







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Muttley (29 Ago 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menos mal que en Madrid hay un equipo de referencia moral mundial....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin ser persona de mi devoción. Al menos este iba de frente. Era lo que era.
Otros son mucho más taimados. 
Y esos son los que de verdad mueven los hilos a alto nivel.
Mejor preocuparse por ellos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Sin ser persona de mi devoción. Al menos este iba de frente. Era lo que era.
> Otros son mucho más taimados.
> Y esos son los que de verdad mueven los hilos a alto nivel.
> Mejor preocuparse por ellos.



Mejor preocuparse por todos 

http://www.abc.es/20090615/nacional-sucesos/cuarenta-anos-tragedia-angeles-200906151341.html

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Se vende (29 Ago 2014)

Que Draghi vaya sacando la manguera con euros.
Ventas al por menor Alemania julio -1,4% vs
+0,1% consenso
Cae desde el 1,0% anterior
En tasa interanual, las ventas al por menor
subieron un 0,7% frente al +1,5% esperado y el
+0,4% anterior.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ago 2014)

Buenos días.
Probamos unos largos en el Dax. A ver si el recorte de ayer fue suficiente para coger aire aunque no llegó a cerrar el hueco por poquito.


----------



## Topongo (29 Ago 2014)

Que troles estas MAP :: y si, me sacaron en minomos diarios de ayer ::


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ago 2014)

Cierra Arcelor | La planta de Zumarraga cierra temporalmente | Crisis económica | EiTB


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cierre plano. Mañana verde de nuevo.



De nada. Draghi y manguera?? Y de que ha servido hasta ahora? A caso nos ha ido mejor? Que ha cambiado, que el dax esta en maximos historicos y ya.

El sp bate records hoy, mirad donde estan los futuros.


----------



## Chila (29 Ago 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que troles estas MAP :: y si, me sacaron en minomos diarios de ayer ::



Yo estaba por hacer lo mismo que tú con Indra, y aguanto, y no se si estaré haciendo una chilada...la vida de la gacelilla, que dura es.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

Alguién del foro la llevaba.

La colocaron a precios delirantes y va bastante mal

El beneficio eDreams baja un 66% en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Topongo (29 Ago 2014)

Señores que estamos a viernes y esot está mas muerto que un convento...
Yo ahora mismo fuera de todo salvo cartera l/p, mirando cosillas para semana que viene.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Alguién del foro la llevaba.
> 
> La colocaron a precios delirantes y va bastante mal
> 
> El beneficio eDreams baja un 66% en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es



Ayer oí en la radio que Abelló también tenía un pastizal
Edito: (Vaya ojo)

Edreams, Inditex, Bankia... las apuestas de Juan Abelló - Bolsamania.com


La que vueve a tocar (por tercera vez) los 4,30 es Abengoa ¿Qué tiene detrás de ese subidón? Aparte de que vaya a vender parte de su negocio cotizando en USA. (Que nus lo quitan de las manos, hoygan)


----------



## amago45 (29 Ago 2014)

Natra neewwwwwws ...

Natra ha acordado con dos entidades internacionales una línea de crédito de 25 millones de euros para financiar el capital circulante y poder atender las necesidades de su negocio de cacao y chocolate, según ha informado este viernes la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

La empresa asegura que en los últimos años, especialmente en el actual, la crisis financiera internacional y la fuerte especulación al alza del precio del cacao han afectado "significativamente" los balances y la rentabilidad de la industria del chocolate, situación que ha condicionado la evolución de su negocio.

La línea de financiación de 25 millones de euros acordada por Natra se destinará a equilibrar "totalmente" las necesidades operativas de su negocio de cacao y chocolate y a proteger su posición de fortaleza en el mercado internacional.

Natra ha precisado que la firma de esta operación está sujeta a la ratificación del acuerdo por parte de las entidades financieras y quedará formalizada en los primeros días de septiembre.

Según la compañía, esta operación supone el "primer paso" para una estructura de deuda más eficiente a largo plazo, que espera concluir en los próximos meses.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ago 2014)

Pues si que está parado el tema.
Otro stop que me ha saltado en el largo del Dax, mejor será dedicarse a mirar desde la barrera.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

Viene la tarde muy peligrosa


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Alguién del foro la llevaba.
> 
> La colocaron a precios delirantes y va bastante mal
> 
> El beneficio eDreams baja un 66% en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es



Si es que hay cada mojón cotizando en España que se le quitan a uno las ganas de siquiera buscar algún valor...
Todavía pienso en como empresas como bodaclick han podido estar cotizando y se me ponen los pelos como escarpias. 
USA no es que esté libre de pufos pero desde luego es otra cosa.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ago 2014)

¿Hay alguie ahí?

Parece que esto se cae un poquito...


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Hay alguie ahí?
> 
> Parece que esto se cae un poquito...



A los del "jogo bonito" se les ha acabado la gasolina.

Brasil en recesión técnica a casi un mes de las elecciones nacionales | ELESPECTADOR.COM


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

jajajajajaj no hay ni dios

comprad las que dije y os vais a la playa....

radoshack ayer otro 30% jajajaj

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 16:47 ----------

abro largos dax.

radioshack hoy otro 18% jojoj

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 16:53 ----------

y parcial +20

100 euritos en un momento, ale buen finde.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Ago 2014)

martillo y gap al alza para el lunes


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

y segundo tp con 100 más.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 17:06 ----------

ha sido divertido, vela sin continuación en soporte, divergencias alcistas, y arriba, 


analisis técnico, que bonito es.


----------



## Krim (29 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Viene la tarde muy peligrosa



¡Sobre todo para los ositos! :XX:


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

portugal telekom dará buenas rentabilidadessssssss

portugal era bes, p.telekom,galp,edp,sonae,bpi....tienen que subir el indice con p.telekom aparte de sonae.edp y bpi que ya hace meses que suben.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Olvidó matizar: para cortox



Jornada interesante pero insulsa en su final. Que iba a bajar estaba claro por los movimientos a la hora cuando puse ese post. Al final ha recuperado al sprint y ha queda 20 pipos por encima del post. Ida y vuelta para no terminar en ningún sitio ::

Ando limpio de polvo y paja, vendí lo que tenía en USA ayer por la tarde.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo lo vi divertido; todo el día para bajar 100 puntos y minutos para subir 130.
> 
> El mercado tiene el virus "subir-subir" que mata osos como diversión, pero es mortal tb para el infectado. La más arrasadora sutación financiera de la historia es ALCISTA.
> 
> Hay que aceptarlo; hasta el Gato es alcista ya.



Bueno, hay osos y osos.

Quién tenga experiencia en los mercados no creo que esté aguantando cortos ad eternum en el SP tal y como está. Superados los 1954 ya dije que se iba a máximos y todavía le queda.

El sesgo y tradeo son aspectos diferentes en muchas ocasiones.

A modo de ejemplo, lo que llevaba hasta ayer eran largos y a medio plazo no metería ni aunque me lo financiaran ::::::


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2014)

Tanto rollo para decir lo que dije esta mañana. Verdes, punto y final.

Y el SP por encima de 2000 de nuevo.

Troquel "SUBIR".


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2014)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Diga marca, modelo y talla de la sábana. La abertura para el IPhone es para diestros o zurdos



A ese dejale que llamarle subnormal es un halago.

Siempre postea que gana cuando se ha producido el movimiento, nunca anticipa.

Salud.

PD: Carpatos, has vuelto a fallar torpedo.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Ago 2014)

buen finde a todos


----------



## decloban (29 Ago 2014)

Lunes próximo 1 de septiembre, se termino la calma en el hilo, buen fin de semana.


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2014)

2001,9 SP. Hoy a lo mejor pegan la vuelta.

El 1 de septiembre a lo mejor tenemos funeral en el hilo mejor, pues es primero de mes y eso supone subidas.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (29 Ago 2014)

friday comrades!


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> A ese dejale que llamarle subnormal es un halago.
> 
> Siempre postea que gana cuando se ha producido el movimiento, nunca anticipa.
> 
> ...



lo he escrito antes de que subiera, y nose porque, no os mereceis nada.


----------



## paulistano (29 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> lo he escrito antes de que subiera, y nose porque, no os mereceis nada.



No les haga caso, esto esta lleno de trolles.

Yo que usted me iria ante tantos desplantes, no saben apreciar su coñocimiento8:


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Esto se lo dedico a nuestros queridos voceros del hilo. Ha sido verlo y acordarme de vosotros, como un flash.



aqui desde 2009 es sell sell sell, cuando vaya a caer en unos años, todos buy buy, por encima de 20000...

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 20:04 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> No les haga caso, esto esta lleno de trolles.
> 
> Yo que usted me iria ante tantos desplantes, no saben apreciar su coñocimiento8:



será lo mejor, estoy esperando una oferta de trabajo, ya he pasado la primera selección, el miércoles es la segunda que solo quedaremos 3......
si me dan el curro no pisaré más este hilo,


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Ago 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es que hay cada mojón cotizando en España que se le quitan a uno las ganas de siquiera buscar algún valor...
> Todavía pienso en como empresas como bodaclick han podido estar cotizando y se me ponen los pelos como escarpias.
> USA no es que esté libre de pufos pero desde luego es otra cosa.



Al final ostia del 25%, y 70% desde máximos... salen a bolsa hacen caja y a correr.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aqui desde 2009 es sell sell sell, cuando vaya a caer en unos años, todos buy buy, por encima de 20000...
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 20:04 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Buscando trabajo?
Pero si con lo que saca en bolsa (o lo que dice que saca) tiene de sobra para vivir.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Buscando trabajo?
> Pero si con lo que saca en bolsa (o lo que dice que saca) tiene de sobra para vivir.



Solo se ha confundido al logearse, pensó que estaba con el otro nick.

Ademas FCC no para de subir.....


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Buscando trabajo?
> Pero si con lo que saca en bolsa (o lo que dice que saca) tiene de sobra para vivir.



el trabajo es de bolsa, un amigo se jubila y me dijo que buscaban sustituto.

tengo la entrevista el miércoles, ya pasé la preselección..quedamos 9 y hay una plaza.

1250€ netos al mes para currar 6 dias al mes durante 4h.

después de 6 años ya tengo ganas, que pierdo cada año los 2300 excentos de hacienda.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Ago 2014)

Pues que haya suerte.
Les puede pasar el enlace de este hilo para demostrarles su buena tasa de aciertos, seguro que le contratan.


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues que haya suerte.
> Les puede pasar el enlace de este hilo para demostrarles su buena tasa de aciertos, seguro que le contratan.



jajajajaj gracias, veremos que tal va, aqui siempre he dado buenos consejos y se me ha tratado bastante mal.

quedar 1/10 va a ser complicado, pero hay que intentarlo.

apple se va a 120
p.telekom,lufthansa,fcc,etc....valores castigados que darán alegrias.
de nada


----------



## ... (29 Ago 2014)

Please do not feed the trolls.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el trabajo es de bolsa, un amigo se jubila y me dijo que buscaban sustituto.
> 
> tengo la entrevista el miércoles, ya pasé la preselección..quedamos 9 y hay una plaza.
> 
> ...



Suerte. Procure no derramar los cafés en los terminales, que es lo que mas jode. El sueldo no está mal del todo, lo normal a un asistente para que no se vaya de la lengua.

Venga, con actitud positiva se consigue todo.


----------



## juanfer (29 Ago 2014)

El león del hilo, 

¿Puede contar algo del sp?

sus aportaciones siempre son bienvenidas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajajaj gracias, veremos que tal va, aqui siempre he dado buenos consejos y se me ha tratado bastante mal.
> 
> quedar 1/10 va a ser complicado, pero hay que intentarlo.
> 
> ...



Si, claro, que darán alegrías....pero cuándo? si no das ese dato es como quién dice que lloverá. Manera de ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Ago 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> El león del hilo,
> 
> ¿Puede contar algo del sp?
> 
> sus aportaciones siempre son bienvenidas.



Poco que aportar. La ruptura no tuvo volumen y quedaba machacar el intervalo 1998-2009 ( que deje hace tiempo como niveles relevantes). 

El primer post del mes profético, se está dando estopa a norte y sur. 

Ya estoy fuera. Pero si tuviera que hacer algo cerraría cerca de máximos, nuevo tironcillo próxima semana y encular largos.


----------



## juanfer (29 Ago 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Poco que aportar. La ruptura no tuvo volumen y quedaba machacar el intervalo 1998-2009 ( que deje hace tiempo como niveles relevantes).
> 
> El primer post del mes profético, se está dando estopa a norte y sur.
> 
> Ya estoy fuera. Pero si tuviera que hacer algo cerraría cerca de máximos, nuevo tironcillo próxima semana y encular largos.



La típica corrección de todos los años del 3 o 4% de julio y agosto no ha tenido lugar, ¿eso se deja para después?


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Si, claro, que darán alegrías....pero cuándo? si no das ese dato es como quién dice que lloverá. Manera de ensuciar el hilo.



tienes prisa? la prisa en bolsa es muy mala. vendes y compras antes de tiempo.

cuando no se lo puedo decir, pero en no muchos meses, en un año todas estarán a +20%


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Ago 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> La típica corrección de todos los años del 3 o 4% de julio y agosto no ha tenido lugar, ¿eso se deja para después?



Hombre en la primera quincena tuvimos un buen latigazo, con algunos culitos enrojecidos. Un 3 te lo ventilas en dos sesiones de control.

Bueno les dejo, he quedado con pakito para comer souvlaki. Si alguien conoce Atenas en una plaza a la entrada de Plaka, cerca de la biblioteca de Adriano, con vistas a la Acrópolis. Hay una torre muy bonita aquí al lado con los distintos vientos en cada cara. Bonito y recomendable esto.


----------



## inversobres (29 Ago 2014)

Cierre en MAXIMOS DIARIOS e HISTORICOS del SP.

A tomar caspa. Para celebrar el verano.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Ago 2014)

Pues lo dicho, tres puntitos en 15 minutos y a correr. Previsibles a tope.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tienes prisa? la prisa en bolsa es muy mala. vendes y compras antes de tiempo.
> 
> cuando no se lo puedo decir, pero en no muchos meses, en un año todas estarán a +20%



Un año es toda una vida que diría Machín. 

Precisamente Lutfhansa la pillé hace unos dias a 12,53 y la he largado esta mañana a 13,20 después de hacer máximo semanal a 13,88 creo que era. Osea que de sacarle un 11% en unos días al final me he quedado con un 5% todo por no aceptar el timing.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Ago 2014)

Cerveza Mythos, no está mal. Reto a pakito que suba documento gráfico next week.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (29 Ago 2014)

La prevision que hace Selfbank a 3 meses son los 16.75 euros para FCC.

Compre 40K a 14.80 -le hice caso a mpbk pero con mucho, demasiado retardo ::- y estoy mas pillado que un mono.

A esperar que pasa y por lo menos llega al precio comprado.




Enesima metedura de pata.
.


----------



## bertok (29 Ago 2014)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> La prevision que hace Selfbank a 3 meses son los 16.75 euros para FCC.
> 
> Compre 40K a 14.80 -le hice caso a mpbk pero con mucho, demasiado retardo ::- y estoy mas pillado que un mono.
> 
> ...



Sin pretender meterme donde no me llaman ..... ¿sin Stop Loss por la vida? ¿y encima en una empresa comprometida como FCC?.

Si no es esta, será la siguiente y si no la próxima pero así te dejan sin patrimonio.


----------



## asador de manteca (29 Ago 2014)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> La prevision que hace Selfbank a 3 meses son los 16.75 euros para FCC.
> 
> Compre 40K a 14.80 -le hice caso a mpbk pero con mucho, demasiado retardo ::- y estoy mas pillado que un mono.
> 
> ...



JODER , y metes 40mil pavos y todo el analisis que has hecho es que te lo recomienda un menda en un foro que va de troll???

pues no me lo creo


----------



## juanfer (29 Ago 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> JODER , y metes 40mil pavos y todo el analisis que has hecho es que te lo recomienda un menda en un foro que va de troll???
> 
> pues no me lo creo



Hemos visto hinversores meter 6 cifras en preferentes, sellos, y pisitos, etc 

Tampoco es para tanto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ago 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sin pretender meterme donde no me llaman ..... ¿sin Stop Loss por la vida? ¿y encima en una empresa comprometida como FCC?.
> 
> Si no es esta, será la siguiente y si no la próxima pero así te dejan sin patrimonio.



Y como dice juanfer....haciendo caso a ese? :: :: ::


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> La prevision que hace Selfbank a 3 meses son los 16.75 euros para FCC.
> 
> Compre 40K a 14.80 -le hice caso a mpbk pero con mucho, demasiado retardo ::- y estoy mas pillado que un mono.
> 
> ...



yo mande compra a 13€, y asi fue al puto tick, la primera entrada nos sacó con beneficios aplicando stop....a mi no me culpes que la he nickelado la entrada...pensaba que no seria tan exacta.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 23:17 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y como dice juanfer....haciendo caso a ese? :: :: ::



quien me haya hecho caso ha ganado bien estos dias......otra cosa es que no se sepan aplicar mis consejos, y en realidad yo no recomiendo, digo lo que hago yo y quien quiera que me siga.

y no me llaméis troll despues de acertar siempre, no seáis hipócritas.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 23:17 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Un año es toda una vida que diría Machín.
> 
> Precisamente Lutfhansa la pillé hace unos dias a 12,53 y la he largado esta mañana a 13,20 después de hacer máximo semanal a 13,88 creo que era. Osea que de sacarle un 11% en unos días al final me he quedado con un 5% todo por no aceptar el timing.



un año no es nada, y un depósito del 20% no está nada mal


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Ago 2014)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> La prevision que hace Selfbank a 3 meses son los 16.75 euros para FCC.
> 
> Compre 40K a 14.80 -le hice caso a mpbk pero con mucho, demasiado retardo ::- y estoy mas pillado que un mono.
> 
> ...



40K en fcc... cuidado con los analistas que no son su amigos, le recomiendo revisar las opiniones y valores recomendados hace unos meses o años... algunos del foro les dan un repaso.


----------



## mpbk (29 Ago 2014)

decis que aviso cuando ya se ha producido la subida......no sabéis ni mentir.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 16:47 ----------

abro largos dax.
____________________________________________________________________
mirad el grafico..

---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 23:21 ----------




AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> La prevision que hace Selfbank a 3 meses son los 16.75 euros para FCC.
> 
> Compre 40K a 14.80 -le hice caso a mpbk pero con mucho, demasiado retardo ::- y estoy mas pillado que un mono.
> 
> ...



yo llevo 1000 acciones, más es una imprudencia.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ago 2014)

Hoy es el festival del orgullo troll? 
40k€ siguiendo solo el consejo de un forero? De este forero?
Hoy debe ser que me he pasado de patxarán en la cena 

---------- Post added 30-ago-2014 at 01:38 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Después de un exhaustivo y sofisticado cálculo cuantitativo entre cienes y cienes de valores, estos son 7 jinetes del apocalipsis robopoliano que pulverizarán las rentabilidades de mercado en las próximas semanas (pongamos el próximo mes):
> 
> TRN $43.34
> SLXP	$137.23
> ...



The truth of the boatman.

TRN:US Trinity Industries Inc +11.63%
THRM:US Gentherm Inc +13.37%
SWKS:US Skyworks Solutions Inc +9.19%
SLXP:US Salix Pharmaceuticals Ltd +15.94%
FB:US Facebook Inc +2.93%
CAR:US Avis Budget Group Inc +13.23%
BFR:US BBVA Banco Frances SA -9.41%

Rentabilidad media desde el 6 de Agosto 8.08% (24días) 
Anualizada 122.88% (que ya me gustaría que se diera igual de bien todos los meses pero va a ser que no 
Rentabilidad SP500 3.99%
Hay que renovar valores que parece que tienen la subida agotada o directamente se han comportado mal. Sin ninguna prisa pero sin pausa.8:


----------



## Garrafón (30 Ago 2014)

A la paz de Dios.

Esta mañana he salido del etf del trigo del que hablé a primeros de mes, le he sacado un 7,3%, no está mal pero no es lo que esperaba.
He entrado en RF Micro Devices y tengo en el punto de mira True Car aunque esta me da mas vértigo.

Yo es que no sé poner fotos.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (30 Ago 2014)

contesto:



bertok dijo:


> Sin pretender meterme donde no me llaman ..... ¿sin Stop Loss por la vida? ¿y encima en una empresa comprometida como FCC?.
> 
> Si no es esta, será la siguiente y si no la próxima pero así te dejan sin patrimonio.









Es cierto, culpa mia. Aun no pierdo mucho, igual es momento de recoger velas antes de mayores perdidas...







asador de manteca dijo:


> JODER , y metes 40mil pavos y todo el analisis que has hecho es que te lo recomienda un menda en un foro que va de troll???
> 
> pues no me lo creo








Creetelo. Menos mal que no lo he metido todo. Intento sacar rendimiento en bolsa, pero no hay manera.







mpbk dijo:


> yo mande compra a 13€, y asi fue al puto tick, la primera entrada nos sacó con beneficios aplicando stop....a mi no me culpes que la he nickelado la entrada...pensaba que no seria tan exacta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 23:17 ----------
> 
> ...









No, si ya digo que no compre a 13 ni por asomo.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2014 at 07:40 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 40K en fcc... cuidado con los analistas que no son su amigos, le recomiendo revisar las opiniones y valores recomendados hace unos meses o años... algunos del foro les dan un repaso.





A ver si consigo salir y esta vez hago como dices.






mpbk dijo:


> yo llevo 1000 acciones, más es una imprudencia.





MADREDEDIOS...::::::::


----------



## creative (30 Ago 2014)

Ya tenemos balas para cuando toque los 6 e Dia, soy el unico que le gusta esta empresa?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Ago 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> decis que aviso cuando ya se ha producido la subida......no sabéis ni mentir.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2014 at 16:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Ufff suerte que yo llevo 999


----------



## decloban (30 Ago 2014)

creative dijo:


> Ya tenemos balas para cuando toque los 6 e Dia, soy el unico que le gusta esta empresa?



No se si eres el único pero a mi viendo el gráfico no me pone palote.


----------



## mpbk (30 Ago 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ufff suerte que yo llevo 999



pues pronto tendrás 24000 euritos invertidos en fcc.


----------



## tarrito (30 Ago 2014)

Vozpópuli - Más difícil todavía: cómo fotografiar al gato de Schrödinger... sin verlo

líneas rojas, verdes y amarillas + 1 gato ... Mmmmmmm ienso: 

Mardito Jalapenean Catz!!! la ha vuelto a liar :ouch:


----------



## bertok (30 Ago 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Más difícil todavía: cómo fotografiar al gato de Schrödinger... sin verlo
> 
> líneas rojas, verdes y amarillas + 1 gato ... Mmmmmmm ienso:
> 
> Mardito Jalapenean Catz!!! la ha vuelto a liar :ouch:



El puto jato está por encima de la luz y sus manifestaciones terrenales ::


----------



## egarenc (30 Ago 2014)

Estoy hasta los coj. de ir mendigando a Orange que me mantengan año tras año el precio con promoción de mi ADSL, he estado mirando y si esperar nada, me ha sorprendido gratamente algunas de las ofertas que tiene Telefónica, veo que se han puesto las pilas y son bastante tentadoras, la verdad.


----------



## amago45 (31 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Estoy hasta los coj. de ir mendigando a Orange que me mantengan año tras año el precio con promoción de mi ADSL, he estado mirando y si esperar nada, me ha sorprendido gratamente algunas de las ofertas que tiene Telefónica, veo que se han puesto las pilas y son bastante tentadoras, la verdad.



Oferta y demanda, busque compare y si encuentra algo mejor...
Si puedes y conoces algún vecino que tenga adsl en tu bloque con TEF, preguntalé y que te cuente si llega bién, si vivís cerca/leos de una central ...


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ago 2014)

Buenas....
Estamos en la segunda página.

Los cubatas que se toma el gato afectan a las neuronas de todo el foro con una bárbara resaca de domingo.

Sincronismo creo que le llaman los brujos


----------



## elpatatero (31 Ago 2014)




----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Estoy hasta los coj. de ir mendigando a Orange que me mantengan año tras año el precio con promoción de mi ADSL, he estado mirando y si esperar nada, me ha sorprendido gratamente algunas de las ofertas que tiene Telefónica, veo que se han puesto las pilas y son bastante tentadoras, la verdad.



Timofonica ni gratis oygan.

Han bajado los precios y la rentabilidad en España esta por encima del pico de la crisis. ¿Como crees que lo han hecho?.

Pues muy fácil: prescindiendo de los profesionales mas antiguos que son los que mas ganaban y eran los mas preparados. Lo hacen consiguiendo trabajos con contratas de medio pelo que aceptan honorarios de Luanda.

Amigo, que no te veas con una avería porque si quieres navegar vas a tener que ir a la costa. A mi hace años ni siquiera se dio esa circunstancias porque no fueron capaces de realizar una instalación de ADSL que tuviera la decencia de entrar en marca.com en menos de un minuto. Eso si, conseguí aprender que cuando decían 10mb era que era el pico y que el caudal garantizado era 1mb. Publicidad falsa.

Yo siempre he querido un prestatario de servicio en el que pueda darme de baja. El día que quieras hacerlo, te lo vas a flipar.

Pero siempre hay ventajas. A poco que llames al 1004 vas a aprender a hablar macaco y a conseguir entenderte con ellos.

A Movistar ni agua. Es bueno para uno y para España.


----------



## vermer (31 Ago 2014)

Timofonica, mi experiencia
- engaño y baja no solicitada para sacarme de mi tarifa
- 4 facturas indebidas consecutivas. 4 recla,aciones. Son atendidas.
- denegacion de la reclamacion, sin investogar lo reclamado.
- innumerablrs llamadas con respuestas contrapuestas, y nunca atendido en mi idoma... ya tu sabe mi amol

Creo que ahora atienden en center calls de aqui. No obstante les quité todas las lineas familiares como pre,io a su labor No volveré. Incluso jazztel me parece mas serio


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ago 2014)

feliz domingo burbujarras :rolleye:

habeis visto la publicidad del oktoberfest en el palacio de deportes por paulanerd del 17 al 21 ienso:



pues servidor ya ha empezado :Baile:


----------



## C.BALE (31 Ago 2014)

TIMOFONICA Y EL BORRATXO DE ALIERTA.

En mi opinión nuestro gigante siempre va un paso por detrás y más lento que sus competidores.
Sin embargo hay algo que no podemos obviar, en un mercado que tiende a la concentración y donde sobrevivirán finalmente 5 grandes teleoperadores Telefónica a nivel mundial es un GIGANTE y eso me gusta. Por lo que no considero que a largo plazo sea mala inversión.


----------



## Janus (31 Ago 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> TIMOFONICA Y EL BORRATXO DE ALIERTA.
> 
> En mi opinión nuestro gigante siempre va un paso por detrás y más lento que sus competidores.
> Sin embargo hay algo que no podemos obviar, en un mercado que tiende a la concentración y donde sobrevivirán finalmente 5 grandes teleoperadores Telefónica a nivel mundial es un GIGANTE y eso me gusta. Por lo que no considero que a largo plazo sea mala inversión.




A mi también me gusta porque eso es lo que posibilita que haya empresas startup muy pequeñitas que están transformado el mercado.

El problema para esos grandes viene cuando las pequeñas se hacen las mas grandes y siguen siendo igual de ágiles que antes.

Google X innova mas en una semana que Timofonica en 20 años. Ahora ya no hay fronteras y en cuando desaparezca el monopolio de la red, Timofonica desaparecerá. Las iniciativas de Facebook y Google para llevar internet everywhere pone los pelos como escarpias en Gran Vía.

Nadie conoce el futuro pero por mucho pensar no es posible imaginar un escenario en el que Timofonica siga siendo algo relevante en el futuro.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Ago 2014)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-08-30/its-settled-central-banks-trade-sp500-futures

echad un vistazo al artículo con el que abre hoy ZH, 

las bolsas levitan!!!


----------



## juanfer (31 Ago 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Timofonica ni gratis oygan.
> 
> Han bajado los precios y la rentabilidad en España esta por encima del pico de la crisis. ¿Como crees que lo han hecho?.
> 
> ...





Yo opino que por culpa de Alierta y de TEF, es culpable por lo menos de 1 Millon de parados, porque en hoy en dia las telecomunicaciones son vitales, y aquí no van a poner ningún cpd, y ninguna empresa que se dedique a VPS con los timeout mas altos de europa y las comunicaciones mas caras.

Para mi es un fundamental tener buenas comunicaciones y el adsl sobre cobre, sobre el cobre de cuando TEF era publica.

Luego estos se gastan millonadas comprando empresas por ahi fuera, no se supongo por el % porque donde tienen que invertir no invierten, y con el mantenimiento de linea igual a lo que vale en Alemania el adsl mas caro.


----------



## kemao2 (31 Ago 2014)

Es evidente que la burbuja que han creado está fuera de control y es un disparate. Tienen que empezar a desinflarla y cuanto antes y de forma muy gradual, y debieron hacerlo antes que se perdiera el control.

Este grafico habría que reenviarlo a la FED y pedir explicaciones.....




bankiero dijo:


> Lo oleis?
> Sí, es el olor del guano.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jopitxujo (31 Ago 2014)

EL CEREBRO ES PRODIGIOSO • SI QUIERES VER LA IMAGEN ORIGINAL: 1. Mira los 3 puntos de la nariz entre 10 y 20 segundos. 2. Mira el techo parpadeando varias veces. 3. Comprueba que el cerebro es sorprendente.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (31 Ago 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> EL CEREBRO ES PRODIGIOSO • SI QUIERES VER LA IMAGEN ORIGINAL: 1. Mira los 3 puntos de la nariz entre 10 y 20 segundos. 2. Mira el techo parpadeando varias veces. 3. Comprueba que el cerebro es sorprendente.



Lo veo... 
















Spoiler


----------



## elpatatero (31 Ago 2014)

http://www.eleconomista.es/espana/n...arclays-Espana-por-800-millones-de-euros.html


----------



## ane agurain (31 Ago 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> It's Settled: Central Banks Trade S&P500 Futures | Zero Hedge
> 
> echad un vistazo al artículo con el que abre hoy ZH,
> 
> las bolsas levitan!!!






interesante


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2014)

Claca dijo:


> Este toque a los 10,300 tiene toda la pinta de un pull-back. Mientras no se superen los 10,600, yo diria que nos vamos a los 9,200. Estoy solo con internet en el telefono y no puedo ver graficos, tiro de memoria. Saludetes a todos ;-)



No tengo mucho tiempo, pero se me agota el mes y es de justicia recoger el owned en el plazo estipulado, así que allá voy:

En el mercado español apreciaba la formación de dos signos bajistas en los principales índices, el IBEX y el MEDIUM. El parecido patrón de giro tras los gestos de volatilidad que se veían en las bolsas, a mi entender daban validez al análisis, pero como hemos visto el IBEX ha recuperado un nivel clave, mientras que el MEDIUM sigue por debajo del suyo. Puede ser un engaño, puede que no, el caso es que he metido la pata y reconozco que si siguiera operando hubiera recibido una cornada. Los gráficos:













Saludos


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ago 2014)

Claca, ¿nos harás el honor de iniciar hilo de Septiembre?

Por eso de empezar el curso escolar


----------



## mpbk (31 Ago 2014)

el ibex se va a 11700 y el medium cap a 16625


----------



## juanfer (31 Ago 2014)

Claca dijo:


> No tengo mucho tiempo, pero se me agota el mes y es de justicia recoger el owned en el plazo estipulado, así que allá voy:
> 
> En el mercado español apreciaba la formación de dos signos bajistas en los principales índices, el IBEX y el MEDIUM. El parecido patrón de giro tras los gestos de volatilidad que se veían en las bolsas, a mi entender daban validez al análisis, pero como hemos visto el IBEX ha recuperado un nivel clave, mientras que el MEDIUM sigue por debajo del suyo. Puede ser un engaño, puede que no, el caso es que he metido la pata y reconozco que si siguiera operando hubiera recibido una cornada. Los gráficos:
> 
> ...



Ya se te hechaba de menos.


----------



## Claca (31 Ago 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Claca, ¿nos harás el honor de iniciar hilo de Septiembre?
> 
> Por eso de empezar el curso escolar



En todos estos años no he abierto un solo hilo del IBEX, no creo que ahora que estoy tan desconectado de todo sea un buen momento. Lo dejamos para otra ocasión, así me veo obligado a pasar por el foro de vez en cuando ;-)



juanfer dijo:


> Ya se te hechaba de menos.



Como no sea por la firma  

Me alegra leeros, aunque ya no sea a diario. Espero que vaya todo bien.



mpbk dijo:


> el ibex se va a 11700 y el medium cap a 16625



No seré yo quién diga lo contrario, pero le falta un nivel por debajo a tu comentario, ¿no crees? Venga, mójate como se debe, que es verano y hace calor, que de otro modo pierde el fondo tu comentario.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (31 Ago 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Claca, ¿nos harás el honor de iniciar hilo de Septiembre?
> 
> Por eso de empezar el curso escolar



Me uno a la moción


----------



## decloban (31 Ago 2014)

Bueno señores, abrir largos en apertura mañana lunes en Iberdrola o Endesa e ahí mi dilema.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ago 2014)

Joder...que el Ibex se va pa los 12.000 lo sé hasta Yo, que no tengo ni puta idea de economía ni se colgar bonicos graficos :rolleye:...pero es que hasta un lactante sabe que España esta inundada de dinero, y que los Bancos dan 0 % de interés...y que el Ibex lleva 20 años siendo el mejor índice de Europa...pero bueno sigo ejjjjjperando a los ejjpertos del guano e Ibex a los 6.000...


A ver que Apocaliptico y Hollywoodiense nombre de via estrecha titulais el hilo de Septiembre...8:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Ago 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Joder...que el Ibex se va pa los 12.000 lo sé hasta Yo, que no tengo ni puta idea de economía ni se colgar bonicos graficos :rolleye:...pero es que hasta un lactante sabe que España esta inundada de dinero, y que los Bancos dan 0 % de interés...y que el Ibex lleva 20 años siendo el mejor índice de Europa...pero bueno sigo ejjjjjperando a los ejjpertos del guano e Ibex a los 6.000...
> 
> 
> A ver que Apocaliptico y Hollywoodiense nombre de via estrecha titulais el hilo de Septiembre...8:



pero ni puta idea tienes, vaya


----------



## aitor33 (1 Sep 2014)

Nadie abre hilo de septiembre el Madrid nos avisa lo que es hacer una subidita y así sin mas aviso aparecer pandoro en todo su esplendor ::


----------



## amago45 (1 Sep 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/566986-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-a-de-mes-guano-vuelve-otra-vea.html


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> pero ni puta idea tienes, vaya



Iluminame plis....¿ caemos solo hasta los 6.000 ? ¿ ves los 5.000 ?...esto es un sinvivir bro....:rolleye::cook::X::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Sep 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Iluminame plis....¿ caemos solo hasta los 6.000 ? ¿ ves los 5.000 ?...esto es un sinvivir bro....:rolleye::cook::X::



iremos al infierno sin pasar por la casilla de salida


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2014)

Nos vemos en el hilo de Septiembre...ciao os quiero...a todos....


----------



## Namreir (1 Sep 2014)

PIB aleman-0,2% camino de una nueva recesion.

lo bueno de todo esto que se va a llevar el sistema politico europeo por delante

a ver si los rusos bloquean las importaciones de coches


----------

